# Struggling with your natural hair? Come in here.....



## JudithO

Hello Ladies, 

I thought it would be useful for everyone struggling with their natural hair to come in here and get some support and help. That way, everyone, natural or relaxed, can chime in. 

The intent is not to encourage anyone to go natural/go relaxed... Intent is to help you accomplish what YOU want with your hair. 

If you have issues you are struggling with.. Please share... 

*Hair profile?* E.g 4B, really fine strands, density.. 

*Reggie and products? *E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products

*How do you style your hair? *E.g I wear it out, or bun etc

*What problems do you have with your hair? *


----------



## lucy

I think this is a wonderful idea.  I had created a thread awhile back when I initially bc'd and was struggling and I got so much help from the fantastic ladies here.


----------



## Poohbear

*Hair profile?*
4A/B, tight pen spring like coils, fine strands, APL/BSB, high density and major shrinkage

*Reggie and products?*
Regimen: Wash, condition, and detangle once every 2-4 weeks.
Shampoos: Elasta QP Creme Conditioning, Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Retention
Conditioners: LustraSilk Shea Butter Cholesterol, Mane N Tail, Suave Tropical Coconut
Products for natural styles: Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie or Shea Moisture Curl & Style Hair Milk
Products for straightened natural hair: Fantasia ic Heat Protector Serum

*How do you style your hair? *
I alternate between these styles mainly: twistouts, two strand twists, and flat ironed straight. I really wish I could stick with two-strand twists long term in order to retain length like a lot of ladies I've seen here with a similar hair type as mine (ie. MsLala, Sammie7, LovelyNaps26, and a few more ladies that I cannot think of right now). I really want waist length hair one day.

*What problems do you have with your hair? *
Horrible matting and tangles when washing and split ends...

However, I believe I have found a solution to my problems. For the matting and tangles, I need to start putting my hair in sections before washing my hair in the shower. I sometimes think I can get away with washing my hair all in one section out of laziness, but if I need to start being more diligent with my hair care. For split ends, I have started using serum instead of grease to flat iron, and I am also combing through and smoothing my ends before flat ironing each section of hair. I'm also more gentle with my hair when blowdrying.


----------



## JudithO

Poohbear

Glad you are figuring it out. 

About the matting, washing and detangling in sections is d way to go... with my natural hair texture.. i couldnt dare wash it loose. Also, detangling with a conditioner that has great slip is key... nothing in the world ever came close to giovanni's sas when it came to slip and detangling.

Split ends... hmm.. cant help much here... but my fine hair hates hates heat whether natural or relaxed.. i say trim the splits and back off d heat..

If u r trying to get to waist lenght then unfortunately u have to up your ps'ing game... aka.. just remain in twists... took me a long time to accept that the only thing my natural hair likes is twists... no out or straight styles.... goodluck.. hopefully others can chime in... all your conditioners have some protein in them.. can you alternate with a purely moisture dc? As a natural u may not need that much protein.


----------



## Poohbear

judy4all said:


> Poohbear
> 
> Glad you are figuring it out.
> 
> About the matting, washing and detangling in sections is d way to go... with my natural hair texture.. i couldnt dare wash it loose. Also, detangling with a conditioner that has great slip is key... nothing in the world ever came close to giovanni's sas when it came to slip and detangling.
> 
> Split ends... hmm.. cant help much here... but my fine hair hates hates heat whether natural or relaxed.. i say trim the splits and back off d heat..
> 
> If u r trying to get to waist lenght then unfortunately u have to up your ps'ing game... aka.. just remain in twists... took me a long time to accept that the only thing my natural hair likes is twists... no out or straight styles.... goodluck.. hopefully others can chime in... all your conditioners have some protein in them.. can you alternate with a purely moisture dc? As a natural u may not need that much protein.


I find that detangling under the water flow from the shower head really helps with detangling...it's just that I need to do it in sections if I want to reduce matting and tangles.

I'm also thinking about just keeping my hair in braided sections throughout the whole wash and condition process, and then do the detangling on one section at a time before I style my hair in twists.

Back in February, I got a trim that got rid of most of the splits. My ends are still holding up pretty well right now. I just hope I can stick with protective styling in order to achieve waist length hair. 

As for conditioners, the Lustrasilk cholesterol is almost gone and I've been trying to use up the Mane N Tail and Suave. Do you have any suggestions for a good moisturizing deep conditioner that is not too expensive? The best moisturizing conditioner my hair has experienced so far was the DevaCurl Heaven In Hair Intense Moisture Treatment. The stylist that trimmed my hair used this on my hair and my hair was super moisturized afterwards. But this conditioner is just too expensive.


----------



## JudithO

GREAT.. cheap... moisturizing DC... 
Shescentit Avocado Conditioner... 8oz for $6, and 16oz for $11..
You can't beat that... and I promise it's worth it. Sucks that you have to pay for shipping though... but even if you pay $5 for shipping - $16 for 16oz of a great conditioner may not be so bad. 

For a store bought DC, I hear great things about the Silk elements olive oil DC from sally's. 

For a cheapie rinse out, Garnier fructis triple nutrition condish is a really nice no protein conditioner... and has okay slip. If you have no problems with cones, I hear good things about the HE hello hydration... I hear it has great slip but I never tried it. 

Remember, don't eliminate protein entirely... I suffered for that... Giovanni SAS is pretty good for a light protein.. u can use moisture DC's twice, and Aphogee 2 minute the 3rd wash.

With your hair texture... I think you should keep it twisted or braided and wash without taking them down... Then take em out individually... apply conditioner, detangle under running water and re-twist/braid. 



Poohbear said:


> I find that detangling under the water flow from the shower head really helps with detangling...it's just that I need to do it in sections if I want to reduce matting and tangles.
> 
> I'm also thinking about just keeping my hair in braided sections throughout the whole wash and condition process, and then do the detangling on one section at a time before I style my hair in twists.
> 
> Back in February, I got a trim that got rid of most of the splits. My ends are still holding up pretty well right now. I just hope I can stick with protective styling in order to achieve waist length hair.
> 
> As for conditioners, the Lustrasilk cholesterol is almost gone and I've been trying to use up the Mane N Tail and Suave. Do you have any suggestions for a good moisturizing deep conditioner that is not too expensive? The best moisturizing conditioner my hair has experienced so far was the DevaCurl Heaven In Hair Intense Moisture Treatment. The stylist that trimmed my hair used this on my hair and my hair was super moisturized afterwards. But this conditioner is just too expensive.


----------



## sherrimberri

Hair profile? E.g 4B, really fine strands, density..
4a natural normal density & fine strands i think

Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products
Weekly-prepoo, wash in sections, condition, detangle wide tooth comb under water,  add leave in, air dry in 6 big twists. Baggy 5 nights at least, DC every other week on dry hair, rinse, air dry. M & S daily. S & D weekly. Use aphogee 2 min as needed.
KCKT,KCCC,AOHSR,CD SMOOTHIES, ALOE VERA JUICE, EVOO, EVCO, CD HAIR BUTTER

How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc 
I wear a bun 85-90% of the time. I straighten my hair 4-6 times per year. I normally wrap or pin curl to maintain style.

What problems do you have with your hair? 
Split ends galore. I recently had about an inch taken off maybe a month ago. Im thinking if going back again this week to remove another  .5 inch. I beleive my.splits are being caused by color that i have at the ends of my hair from streaks a couple of years ago. Any tips on preventing split ends?


----------



## NappyNelle

sherrimberri Do you moisturize and seal your ends when you take down your bun? Since your ends are out of the way, wet them with some AJ, then add your hair butter to baby your ends.

ETA: I had to cut my color hair off and maintain at shoulder length for 2 years. My fine strands were ok for the most part, but it seemed like my hair was perpetually dry.   I wasn't as diligent about my protein/moisture balance at that time though, so I would try to salvage my ends if I were you.


----------



## JudithO

sherrimberri

Never colored my hair in my life... so I can't say... How many inches of color do you have left? If it's little, it won't hurt at all to let go of all of it... Again, in my experience... Fine natural hair and heat do not go hand in hand... 

Calling Nonie for more insight or if she knows any color treated naturals..


----------



## sherrimberri

NappyNelle judy4all   i do i have to baby my ends. And im guilty of not sealing all the time. I will definetly try the aloe vera juice at my ends and seal to see how it works. Thanks im to chicken to cut all my color because it was streaked so its not even and my hair is layered so i will lose alot of healthy strands as well. I will definetely trim more this year as well.


----------



## Nonie

sherrimberri said:


> What problems do you have with your hair?
> Split ends galore. I recently had about an inch taken off maybe a month ago. Im thinking if going back again this week to remove another  .5 inch. I beleive my.splits are being caused by color that i have at the ends of my hair from streaks a couple of years ago. Any tips on preventing split ends?





judy4all said:


> @sherrimberri
> 
> Never colored my hair in my life... so I can't say... How many inches of color do you have left? If it's little, it won't hurt at all to let go of all of it... Again, in my experience... Fine natural hair and heat do not go hand in hand...
> 
> Calling @Nonie for more insight or if she knows any color treated naturals..



judy4all, I know _nuffin_ about color, I'm afraid.

sherrimberri, it sounds like your hair may be damaged in the area where you  had color. Once the splits are there, there really isn't anyway to fix them but to cut them off. Leaving them behind just gives them time to wreak havoc on the rest of your hair. Your regimen sounds find so clearly you're not doing anything that could be causing splits. Sounds to me like they were already there. Remember splits are not just there when we can see them. They start off small at a scale the naked eye can't see. So there's no telling how long they've been around. Oh and S&D is not a thorough method for removing splits. So you could be anal in that but still leave splits behind. A trim all over is the only way to ensure you get them all. But even that trim has to be cutting above the tear of the split, which is why doing it regularly may be the only way to keep splits from thwarting your progress.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

sherrimberri said:
			
		

> What problems do you have with your hair?
> Split ends galore. I recently had about an inch taken off maybe a month ago. Im thinking if going back again this week to remove another  .5 inch. I beleive my.splits are being caused by color that i have at the ends of my hair from streaks a couple of years ago. Any tips on preventing split ends?


 sherrimberri I colored my natural hair about two years ago and 60% of it is still colored. My tips are to keep the hair stretched and practice heavy sealing on your ends. Don't give them opportunities to knot on each other. When using heat, air on the side of caution, for example try air-drying first then flat ironing instead of blow-drying and flat ironing.

Periodically using aphogee 2-step has really helped reinforce my strands as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FearlessNik

Hair profile? 4b/ cnapp with medium density strands and 60% shrinkage. 

Reggie and products? Wash 1-2x per week or whenever my hair needs it. Dr. Bronner's peppermint Castile, HEHH with lots of oil added, HE LTR leave in, EVOO, JO, and avocado oil. 

How do you style your hair? Due to having to wear a hard hat I never wear my hair loose. It's usually in some type of braids with extensions. I do leave most of the edge area out as I'm on a 'get my edges back' journey after dealing with bad braiders. 

What problems do you have with your hair? Just my edges. But I know what I need to do to get those back.


----------



## FearlessNik

Matting in the shower is an easy fix. Definately do it in sections. It is very helpful to have a conditioner with slip. The best way to get slip is to add oil to your conditioner. I put about half a cup- 1 cup of EVOO in my large bottle of HEHH. Once you've finished Detangling one section make sure you twist/ pin it up to keep it out the way.


----------



## Rocky91

I wouldn't say I'm struggling.
I'm just 1) really trying to find one staple line that i can use-made a thread about it. I thought i had found it all in the argan oil, but alas, my hair is not a fan of the leave-in. 
2) SOOOO FRICKING BORED. ugh. i'm tired of my hair right now. don't wanna see it, touch it, moisturize it, comb it. this is dangerous for me because the last two times i was hair bored:
got a bob
shaved the side of my head
so what now?


----------



## nisemac

Hair profile? 

Mostly 4a with some 3c parts, mostly fine strands with coarser crown, hi density

Reggie and products?

poo-Shea moisture coconut hibiscus or Aphogee moisturizing shampoo
cowash-V05 naturals clarifying conditioner
condition-Aphogee balancing conditioner, L'Oreal curl conditioner
dc-Shea moisture DT Masque, Queen Helene Cholesterol
leave in-Aphogee leave in, or kimmaytube mix
styling-Ecostyler with Argan oil

How do you style your hair? 

recent switched from a puff to gelling hair back and wearing a fake puff.

What problems do you have with your hair? 

environment is very dry with high pollution. recent got filter for hard water. as it grows, i'm getting more ssks and split ends. loose hair catching on the ssks. SSKs catching SSKs. because of the different textures, i have different types of curl definition and frizz. having difficulty with moisture/protein balance. a bit discouraged with wigs, i can seem to find the right style--i still feel like, if my hair were longer, it would be easier for me to PS.

on coloring....as someone who was dealing with it when i first joined LHCF, cut off the color. especially if the ends feel straw-like.  i learned hardwater and color don't mix and the best thing was to just get rid of the colored ends. made a big difference.


----------



## JudithO

FearlessNik

Braids with extension may be causing u more harm even though u r leaving out... spraying water on my edges nightly with water and massaging with jbco before i went to bed helped a lot for me ... i struggle with my edges due to horrible relaxers growing up...


----------



## JudithO

Rocky91 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm struggling.
> I'm just 1) really trying to find one staple line that i can use-made a thread about it. I thought i had found it all in the argan oil, but alas, my hair is not a fan of the leave-in.
> 2) SOOOO FRICKING BORED. ugh. i'm tired of my hair right now. don't wanna see it, touch it, moisturize it, comb it. this is dangerous for me because the last two times i was hair bored:
> got a bob
> shaved the side of my head
> so what now?



Lol.. i know... trying to find all your staples in one brand is indeed an arduous task... .. i tried.. but didnt work... buying and trying stuff is fun imo... im trying to nail down my staples but try different moisturizers or cowashing conditioners... unfortunately i cant help u with u hair.. twist it, braid it, or do a 360 on it... lol


----------



## JudithO

nisemac so sorry u r struggling... i dont know if the pollution in ur area negatively affects ur hair but it certainly doesnt do u good... 

Ssk's ... you have to ps in twists/braids given ur length... i know u mentioned u cant find a wig.. can u di a full weave? Kinky twists? Using a heavy cream to seal like qhemet's aohc should help tp keep it soft and avoid catching itself..

Split ends.... u have to get a trim.. they are not worth hanging on to...

Protein moisture... easiest way is to alternate your dc's with moisture.. and then protein.. until u learn what ur hair wants...since u wear your hair out, mosture dc frequently like 2-3 times a week...

Hopefully others can chime in...


----------



## momi

This is exactly the thread I need!

Hair profile? 4A 

Reggie and products? co-wash every 3 or so days , Currently using the Aubrey line HSR and GBP (?) protein for DC followed by HSR conditioner for moisture

How do you style your hair? Pretty much wash and go and re-twist at night

What problems do you have with your hair?

When wet my hair is moist, has great curl def, no tangles or anything because I've recently gone through a major cut.  HOWEVER, after it dries have mercy, it looks like a dry brillo pad.  I usually co-wash, add knot today, and twist with shea butter or bee mine bee curly.  It looks great when I leave the house but a few hours later it is dry and definition is GONE.

Help!


----------



## JudithO

Calling other naturals Ogoma NappyNelle faithVA Nonie mwedzi Allandra Can y'all come in here and help our natural siters out?... lol... im not even close to a natural hair pro .. help here?? Lol

momi ... it has to be either too much protein or your hair hates your styling products... r u sure your hair likes the HSR and GBP? If yes, then i suggest you dc a couple times using just the HSR to up your moisture..
Bee mine curly dries hard in my hair (not crunchy, but not soft) so i wont use it for a twistout if soft is what im looking for... qhemet aohc should give u a nice twistout n keep it soft if u use sparingly... ive never had anyluck with anything by shea moisture.. so not sure....

So yeah... more moisture, less protein, check ur styling products....


----------



## Eisani

*Hair profile?* 3c/4a, fine, dense strands, past WL (not sure where, but tailbone I think), major shrinkage

*Reggie and products? * Winter: wash/dc weekly mainly w/protein conditioners. Spring/summer: cowash 3+ times a week, poo/dc once a week. PJ here, so products vary...no brand loyalty per se.

*How do you style your hair? * high/low/side buns, wash n gos, sometimes twist outs.

*What problems do you have with your hair? * if I could get my twists to look like anything, I'd wear the out. My hair is fine at the root, then gets fuller so the twists themselves are pretty, I just hate how the look at the top. Idk if I'm making the sections too big, but when I don't, because I have some 2c/3a sections, the twists look malnourished andd wimpy.


----------



## faithVA

judy4all said:


> Calling other naturals @Ogoma @NappyNelle @faithVA @Nonie @mwedzi @Allandra Can y'all come in here and help our natural siters out?... lol... im not even close to a natural hair pro .. help here?? Lol


 
I will help out if I can but I haven't mastered my hair yet so not sure this is the spot for me. And I'm a Low Porosity girl. So my hair doesn't have a lot in common with y'all folk


----------



## JudithO

@Eisani How dare you ask for help with your WL hair?? lol... jk

Just braid the base of the twist ( start your twists with braids at the root) using a light gel, creamy leave in, or styler .. you'll be fine.. 

Smaller sections will hide the fuzziness too... Scarf when you are done twisting so it dries flat...


----------



## mslionheart

Poohbear said:


> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> Horrible matting and tangles when washing and split ends...
> 
> However, I believe I have found a solution to my problems. For the matting and tangles, I need to start putting my hair in sections before washing my hair in the shower. I sometimes think I can get away with washing my hair all in one section out of laziness, but if I need to start being more diligent with my hair care.



In addition to sectioning before washing, you might want to try doing a quick detangling session before you wash your hair. Section your hair off while it's dry, take one section down, then use your fingers to gently pull the hair apart looking for any shed hairs, knots, tangles etc. If you like, you can use a little oil, cream, etc. to help manipulate the hair. I've found that if I hop in the shower and start washing my hair without removing at least some of the shed hairs and tangles, those very same hairs and tangles just end up getting "stuck" and it takes more work to get them out.


----------



## Poohbear

bluehatter said:


> In addition to sectioning before washing, you might want to try doing a quick detangling session before you wash your hair. Section your hair off while it's dry, take one section down, then use your fingers to gently pull the hair apart looking for any shed hairs, knots, tangles etc. If you like, you can use a little oil, cream, etc. to help manipulate the hair. I've found that if I hop in the shower and start washing my hair without removing at least some of the shed hairs and tangles, those very same hairs and tangles just end up getting "stuck" and it takes more work to get them out.



Thanks bluehatter for the suggestion.

The reason I mentioned this matting problem was because the last time I washed my hair was Monday, and my hair was flat ironed straight before washing. Since my hair was straight, it was pretty much detangled already and I thought I could get away with washing my hair all together in one section. My hair is also fine stranded and when it's straightened, it's not very thick.

Right now my hair is in twists. I will definitely be doing this the next time I wash my hair after I unravel the twists and put it in sections.


----------



## JudithO

Poohbear Since your hair is already in twists, why don't you wash and dc in those twists without unravelling? That's the method i like best actually... After you wash and DC, you can take out the twists individually and retwist


----------



## NappyNelle

FearlessNik said:


> Hair profile? 4b/ cnapp with medium density strands and 60% shrinkage.
> 
> Reggie and products? Wash 1-2x per week or whenever my hair needs it. Dr. Bronner's peppermint Castile, HEHH with lots of oil added, HE LTR leave in, EVOO, JO, and avocado oil.
> 
> How do you style your hair? Due to having to wear a hard hat I never wear my hair loose. It's usually in some type of braids with extensions. I do leave most of the edge area out as I'm on a 'get my edges back' journey after dealing with bad braiders.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? Just my edges. But I know what I need to do to get those back.



FearlessNik I know you are in braided extensions, but I think you made need a more moisturizing conditioner. HEHH is an instant conditioner, not a deep conditioner, and although you've added oils, you may be locking moisture OUT of the strand with continued use. Also, it may be worth it to invest in an instant protein conditioner for balance; yes you need more moisture, but you also want those strands to remain strong despite the weight of the added hair.

Can you / have you made a spritz to refresh your hair? You can use your HEHH, leave in, and JO to make it.

Do you have access to castor oil? Sulfur powder? I'm using both of these to baby my hairline. I hope it works based on the results I see in the Crown & Edges challenge.



Rocky91 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm struggling.
> I'm just 1) really trying to find one staple line that i can use-made a thread about it. I thought i had found it all in the argan oil, but alas, my hair is not a fan of the leave-in.
> 2) SOOOO FRICKING BORED. ugh. i'm tired of my hair right now. don't wanna see it, touch it, moisturize it, comb it. this is dangerous for me because the last two times i was hair bored:
> got a bob
> shaved the side of my head
> so what now?



Rocky91 Why are you so determined to find one brand?!  Chuck the leave in and find another. It is too much work searching for a HG line where everything agrees with your hair IMO. (I don't mean this in a snarky way- but I learned that a HG line just isn't going to happen for me about 5 years ago)

Have you done a rinse before? What about colored clip ins? I would put my hair away so I could 'miss' it and hopefully the passion will return afterwards.



nisemac said:


> Hair profile?
> 
> Mostly 4a with some 3c parts, mostly fine strands with coarser crown, hi density
> 
> Reggie and products?
> 
> poo-Shea moisture coconut hibiscus or Aphogee moisturizing shampoo
> cowash-V05 naturals clarifying conditioner
> condition-Aphogee balancing conditioner, L'Oreal curl conditioner
> dc-Shea moisture DT Masque, Queen Helene Cholesterol
> leave in-Aphogee leave in, or kimmaytube mix
> styling-Ecostyler with Argan oil
> 
> How do you style your hair?
> 
> recent switched from a puff to gelling hair back and wearing a fake puff.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 
> environment is very dry with high pollution. recent got filter for hard water. as it grows, i'm getting more ssks and split ends. loose hair catching on the ssks. SSKs catching SSKs. because of the different textures, i have different types of curl definition and frizz. having difficulty with moisture/protein balance. a bit discouraged with wigs, i can seem to find the right style--i still feel like, if my hair were longer, it would be easier for me to PS.
> 
> on coloring....as someone who was dealing with it when i first joined LHCF, cut off the color. especially if the ends feel straw-like.  i learned hardwater and color don't mix and the best thing was to just get rid of the colored ends. made a big difference.



nisemac I don't think your products are very moisturizing at all. I would look through the conditioner threads and try new ones. Also, I think you need a more strengthening protein conditioner than cholesterol; if you alternate your protein and moisture deep conditioners, if will be easier for you to find that balance you are looking for.

Your hair is already dry because of the products, and then with gel added on, your strands are trying to take the water from the gel into the cortex, causing knots. Ditch the Aphogee LI, and use the KT on damp hair; seal your whole strand with a light oil, and then add your gel. Do you have enough length to baby your ends before placing the phony pony?

Lastly, you can baby your hair in other styles without adding weaves or extensions. Do you like twists? Flat twists, Cornrows, etc? It sounds like you need some low manipulation styles to throw into the mix in order to get the results you are looking for. 



momi said:


> This is exactly the thread I need!
> 
> Hair profile? 4A
> 
> Reggie and products? co-wash every 3 or so days , Currently using the Aubrey line HSR and GBP (?) protein for DC followed by HSR conditioner for moisture
> 
> How do you style your hair? Pretty much wash and go and re-twist at night
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 
> When wet my hair is moist, has great curl def, no tangles or anything because I've recently gone through a major cut.  HOWEVER, after it dries have mercy, it looks like a dry brillo pad.  I usually co-wash, add knot today, and twist with shea butter or bee mine bee curly.  It looks great when I leave the house but a few hours later it is dry and definition is GONE.
> 
> Help!



momi You need a stronger gel in order to 'freeze' the wet curls that you like. Have you tried Ecostyler? Also, how often do you clarify? When using the AO brand that often, you will need to clarify for your hair to avoid any possible buildup from those products.



Eisani said:


> *Hair profile?* 3c/4a, fine, dense strands, past WL (not sure where, but tailbone I think), major shrinkage
> 
> *Reggie and products? * Winter: wash/dc weekly mainly w/protein conditioners. Spring/summer: cowash 3+ times a week, poo/dc once a week. PJ here, so products vary...no brand loyalty per se.
> 
> *How do you style your hair? * high/low/side buns, wash n gos, sometimes twist outs.
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? * if I could get my twists to look like anything, I'd wear the out. My hair is fine at the root, then gets fuller so the twists themselves are pretty, I just hate how the look at the top. Idk if I'm making the sections too big, but when I don't, because I have some 2c/3a sections, the twists look malnourished andd wimpy.



Eisani Do you twist on wet or dry hair? Try to twist on damp hair; it will plump on the top, but not look weird when the rest of the hair starts to plump. Where are your looser sections? I would flat twist those if they were in front.


----------



## Poohbear

judy4all said:


> Poohbear Since your hair is already in twists, why don't you wash and dc in those twists without unravelling? That's the method i like best actually... After you wash and DC, you can take out the twists individually and retwist



judy4all - no way hozay!  I've tried that before and it was a big matted tangled mess! Worse than washing my hair loose. I don't have that silky type 2-3 loosely curled hair. 

The next time I wash my hair, my plan is to unravel these twists when dry, applying conditioner, and then putting my hair into 4-8 big twists or braids before washing. I will leave my hair in these 4-8 big twists/braids during washing and deep conditioning, then unravel the big sections and retwist into smaller sections.


----------



## JudithO

^ 
My 4z hair loved washing in twists... 

... Sounds like u have a plan tho.. Keep us posted.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair profile?  IDK what my texture is I mean it looks a 4 mess..
Reggie and products?  I wash biweekly and cowash the biweekly.I use different leave ins and I tend to stick to Ion conditioners. I try and do a good balance of protein and moisture.
I clarify once a month and use a moisturizing poo the other times. I try and moisturize daily with water and glycerin. I use to do aloe vera juice and glycerin but my hair just seemed to not like it.


How do you style your hair? Wigs are my style and I am going to try and do some crochet braids since I'm tired of not being cute at all times.

What problems do you have with your hair? I have been natural going 5 yrs and I am still at this length of idk like sl-apl. I mean I have spent alot of time on my hair and tried to baby it but it's like a lost cause. My edges are another thing. I don't know they are so thin.It's embarassing. I'm at a point where I think being natural is not for me anymore and I don't look good with it and will relax in late summer.
__________________


----------



## NappyNelle

Poohbear  I can't wash in my twists either. I've done it, knowing full well that it would be a problem later on.  

GoddessMaker Honeybun!!! Do you seal your braids under your wigs? Glycerin may not be your friend if it's not very humid in Texas. I don't know much about the Ion brand; it is meant to be for deeeep conditioning or is it an instant conditioner? If it is an instant conditioner, you need a more heavy duty product.

Are you babying your edges with castor oil or sulfur oil?

How often do you trim your ends? Do you scalp massage? How often do you restyle the braids underneath? (I'm trying to understand how you were stuck at the same length for so long.)


----------



## JudithO

GoddessMaker Seems like you have been tired of your hair a while now... It all depends.. Do you want to make it work? Do you like your texture? Styles with your hair? If you can't wear your hair out and it's causing u so much grief, why don't you just relax next weekend? Why wait till the summer? Sweetie, I've been there before... stressing over hair is not worth it.. Just do what makes you happy... On LHCF whether relaxed or natural, you can have a fab head of hair...


----------



## Nonie

Poohbear said:


> @judy4all - no way hozay!  I've tried that before and it was a big matted tangled mess! Worse than washing my hair loose. I don't have that silky type 2-3 loosely curled hair.
> 
> The next time I wash my hair, my plan is to unravel these twists when dry, applying conditioner, and then putting my hair into 4-8 big twists or braids before washing. I will leave my hair in these 4-8 big twists/braids during washing and deep conditioning, then unravel the big sections and retwist into smaller sections.



Poohbear, how do you twist? If you just take two strands and wrap them around each other, that'd be like me braiding my hair without extensions: tangle/mat city is where I'd end up if I washed my hair in small braids w/o undoing them first. 

But when I twist, because I twirl each section first befor wrapping it around the other, the hair in each strand not only stays somewhat stretched but it is also kept in check so that it doesn't tangle with hair in the other strand. I can wash my hair many times and when I'm ready to undo, the twists unravel with ease. My hair is slightly kinkier than yours Poohbear so being loose and silky isn't the secret to avoiding tangles when you wash twist. Twisting technique is the secret.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

NappyNelle I seal in the evenings so my hair is out. I hate getting oil on my hands when Im getting out in the morning.

I use silk elements dc and ion. I think the ion is a instant though. The silk elements is a deep dc.

I trim ever so often. I may need to be on a more scheduled program with it though. I will trim when I see too much ssks. 

I scalp massage on wash day only. I tried the castor on the edges and made my hair line bump a bit.

judy4all I want to make sure my hair is as healthy as possible. I am going to do braids to keep my hands out of my hair for a month or 2 then I will be relaxing by July as Texas will be a living heck 110 degree days.


----------



## Rocky91

NappyNelle said:


> Rocky91 Why are you so determined to find one brand?!  Chuck the leave in and find another. It is too much work searching for a HG line where everything agrees with your hair IMO. (I don't mean this in a snarky way- but I learned that a HG line just isn't going to happen for me about 5 years ago)
> 
> Have you done a rinse before? What about colored clip ins? I would put my hair away so I could 'miss' it and hopefully the passion will return afterwards.
> 
> .


NappyNelle, just because it would make soooo happy to look in my bathroom and see all the bottles looking the same. 
but you are right, it seems to be a losing battle for sure. le sigh. 
I am planning to put my hair away in yarn twists or braids, as soon as the show I'm in is over.
thanks for the advice hun!


----------



## Nonie

GoddessMaker, may I ask why you use single ingredients? I know there are a lot of "mixologists" on the forum, and as long as I've been in the hair game, I've never felt inclined to become a chemist and make my own products or use single ingredients as my products. Why? Coz I figure there are scientists who spent years in labs figuring out what combo of ingredients give hair the best "conditioning" possible. They don't slap on the words "Hair Product" on glycerin and sell it. They combine it with other things that together create a product that works well. So why go for just that one ingredient. Aloe vera is a good ingredient for moisture, but on its own, it'd make my hair hard. Yet, I use GPB which has a lot of aloe in it and my hair feels like butter. Why? Because the aloe is combined with other products that create an elixir that my hair loves. 

I know we sometimes see someone on Youtube doing these things and we assume that that is what it takes to have great hair. Use that one ingredient and voilà! What we forget is that just because one thing works for one, doesn't mean it will work for us. 

Can you believe I got to know my hair when I stopped listening to other people? When I joined LHCF, I already had learned a regimen from Brenda (www.blackwomenrejoice.com) but the women on this forum with lovely hair had other ideas that I wasn't aware of and I started to copy them. My hair went downhill.  I stopped all that and returned to my tried and true--which was basically like going back to the drawing table. And you know what, I have never had any problems with my hair. I don't watch Youtube vids unless someone here posts a link or someone tells me to. In other words, I don't look to others to teach me  how to care for my hair. I pay attention to what my hair is telling me. I listen to the beat of my own drum and even if it makes others clutch pearls and gasp, I still do what I know my hair likes. 

Many times when I read on the forum about people being frustrated with their hair, it's usually because they are looking to their hair to do something they have never seen it do. Why? Why not just let your hair show you what it can do? For one to be disappointed that his/her hair can't do something, it means you're looking at a head that isn't yours and assuming your hair is like that. It isn't. Your hair is like your hair alone. It cannot look like any other. I think what people need to do is read a book about hair science and understand hair in general. Pay no attention to the brand names of products being used but just understand how moisture, protein, sealing...all work together and then figure out what products give you the results science says you should have. Don't worry what tailbone chicks are doing. They are doing what their hair likes. Find out what YOUR hair likes.


----------



## Poohbear

Nonie said:


> Poohbear, *how do you twist? If you just take two strands and wrap them around each other*, that'd be like me braiding my hair without extensions: tangle/mat city is where I'd end up if I washed my hair in small braids w/o undoing them first.
> 
> But when I twist, because I twirl each section first befor wrapping it around the other, the hair in each strand not only stays somewhat stretched but it is also kept in check so that it doesn't tangle with hair in the other strand. I can wash my hair many times and when I'm ready to undo, the twists unravel with ease. My hair is slightly kinkier than yours Poohbear so being loose and silky isn't the secret to avoiding tangles when you wash twist. Twisting technique is the secret.



Nonie - yes, that is how I twist. I just take two sections of hair and twist them around each other. I do not twirl (like I would a bantu knot) each section before twisting. I can definitely see how twirling first would help if I were to wash my hair in twists. Twirling would make the twists smoother and the hair strands more in tact. And maybe this technique may help with the frizz I get. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nonie I have stopped listening to folks here along time ago actually. My hair  I think is just jacked. It does what it wants and I just have to make due. The only frustrating thing is the growth. I expected by now for something that looked decent in length but I don't know maybe since I have never had long hair it's not meant to be. Maybe the right elements haven't aligned. I think now that I want to be on point all over Im looking at it and smh..but yea I'm trying to keep from shaving it and be done but that might not be a bad thing since its getting hot..


----------



## Nonie

GoddessMaker said:


> @Nonie I have stopped listening to folks here along time ago actually. *My hair  I think is just jacked*. It does what it wants and I just have to make due. The only frustrating thing is the growth. I expected by now for something that looked decent in length but I don't know maybe since I have never had long hair it's not meant to be. Maybe the right elements haven't aligned. I think now that I want to be on point all over Im looking at it and smh..but yea I'm trying to keep from shaving it and be done but that might not be a bad thing since its getting hot..



GoddessMaker, why do you say the bold? I'm not sure what you mean by your hair being just jacked. I think your lack of seeing retention is either due to damaged ends that keep breaking or if you don't practice low mani, then just breakage from too much manipulation. I think for some of us, we have to choose either to PS religiously or to practice low manipulation or both...if we hope to have any retention. You may be one of us.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nonie it's just not cute at all. It's a bother honestly.I think since I have been natural it's been more prononunced than before. I don't like it but I don't hate or anything either. I'm indifferent on it. I don't do much too it for it to be too much mani and I don't do enough for the damaged ends either..idk my hair only somewhat grew when I was living with a guy way back when and wasn't stressed now that isn't the case..


----------



## NappyNelle

GoddessMaker


----------



## Eisani

NappyNelle I've tried twists on wet and dry hair which is some mess because I do my twistouts on damp hair *duh* should've known better. The looser section of my hair is in the front. Great idea to try flat twists! I'm excited to try it. Thank you!


----------



## LoveisYou

I like stretched styles so sometimes I blow dry my hair before twisting. I always use a leave in and a moisturizer before blow drying yet my hair feels extremely dry afterwards, any suggestions to combat this?

My hair typically feels moisturized if I don't blow dry.


----------



## Nonie

LoveisYou, have you tried to stretch with braids? If I braid my hair damp w/o products, I can get it pretty stretched...at which point (if I liked products) I can apply before twisting. I don't, however. I love my twists w/o anything on them.

I think it's over 20 years since I blow dried my hair so I don't know how to avoid blowDRYING from DRYING your hair.  I always have soft hair if I DC well before I flat iron my hair with nothing but a heat-protectant. I don't know if that'd work with blowdrying, but it's worth a try. 

If you think about it, heat dries things up. So you apply some water-based product on your hair then apply heat. What does it do? Evaporate the water in the product and leave you hair dry. 

But really, a lot of people find giving up heat does their hair a lot of good, so if I were you, I'd try banding or braiding to stretch and skip the heat.


----------



## JulietWhiskey

Poohbear said:


> I find that detangling under the water flow from the shower head really helps with detangling...it's just that I need to do it in sections if I want to reduce matting and tangles.
> 
> I'm also thinking about just keeping my hair in braided sections throughout the whole wash and condition process, and then do the detangling on one section at a time before I style my hair in twists.
> 
> Back in February, I got a trim that got rid of most of the splits. My ends are still holding up pretty well right now. I just hope I can stick with protective styling in order to achieve waist length hair.
> 
> As for conditioners, the Lustrasilk cholesterol is almost gone and I've been trying to use up the Mane N Tail and Suave*. Do you have any suggestions for a good moisturizing deep conditioner that is not too expensive?* The best moisturizing conditioner my hair has experienced so far was the DevaCurl Heaven In Hair Intense Moisture Treatment. The stylist that trimmed my hair used this on my hair and my hair was super moisturized afterwards. But this conditioner is just too expensive.


 
Poohbear:  
I am SPRUNG off two Doo Gro conditoners: DOO GRO® Mega Long Extreme Reconstructor (has silk protein plus many other yummy ingredients) and their DOO GRO® MEGA THICK®Intense Repair Treatment (I use this every 6 weeks when I want/need a shot of keratin for strength).  Both are very reasonably priced and can be found at local BSS.  I also love the Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol Creme.  I combine this with the DG Mega Long Extreme Reconstructor for a wonderful weekly DC!


----------



## momi

NappyNelle - I purchased eco styler last night and tried it on a small section but was scared to use it for my entire head. 


judy4all 

Thanks for your reply to my question... today was a decent day because I used the Miss Jessies curly something or another - I just want to keep way from the mineral oils.  

Anyone know if KBB has a product I can use for "hold"?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

momi said:


> This is exactly the thread I need!
> 
> Hair profile? 4A
> 
> Reggie and products? co-wash every 3 or so days , Currently using the Aubrey line HSR and GBP (?) protein for DC followed by HSR conditioner for moisture
> 
> How do you style your hair? Pretty much wash and go and re-twist at night
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 
> When wet my hair is moist, has great curl def, no tangles or anything because I've recently gone through a major cut. HOWEVER, after it dries have mercy, it looks like a dry brillo pad. I usually co-wash, add knot today, and twist with shea butter or bee mine bee curly. It looks great when I leave the house but a few hours later it is dry and definition is GONE.
> 
> Help!


 Have you tried letting your hair dry in braids? Doing that will stretch your hair out. Your hair sounds like mine. I have really tight curls and as soon as my hair starts to dry it curls up to less than half it's length.

You can also try sealing your wet hair with tiny drops of your favorite oil.


----------



## LoveisYou

Nonie said:


> LoveisYou, have you tried to stretch with braids? *If I braid my hair damp w/o products, I can get it pretty stretched.*..at which point (if I liked products) I can apply before twisting. I don't, however. I love my twists w/o anything on them.
> 
> I think it's over 20 years since I blow dried my hair so I don't know how to avoid blowDRYING from DRYING your hair.  I always have soft hair if I DC well before I flat iron my hair with nothing but a heat-protectant. I don't know if that'd work with blowdrying, but it's worth a try.
> 
> If you think about it, heat dries things up. So you apply some water-based product on your hair then apply heat. What does it do? Evaporate the water in the product and leave you hair dry.
> 
> But really, a lot of people find giving up heat does their hair a lot of good, so if I were you, I'd try banding or braiding to stretch and skip the heat.



Thanks, I'll try this method


----------



## NappyNelle

LoveisYou You can also try to air dry on damp hair WITH product. That is the method I use for twisting.


----------



## Nonie

NappyNelle, can you recommend the products you use to stretch your hair in braids? Coz most "moisturizing" products that I've found to soften my hair are water-based so I find they don't get my hair as stretched out as it usually is when I braid w/o products. The only thing I remember giving that effect was grease or Shea butter. And I don't use either on my hair as balm. I haven't used grease in ages, but Shea butter makes my hair hard so it's not one of the things I'd recommend if I were the one giving suggestions.


----------



## JudithO

momi .. never used anything from kbb so i dont know... r u open to other brands?

Empressi do you know any product from kbb that will give a very soft hold after it dries without being hard or crunchy?


----------



## anon123

judy4all said:


> Calling other naturals @Ogoma @NappyNelle @faithVA @Nonie @mwedzi @Allandra Can y'all come in here and help our natural siters out?... lol... im not even close to a natural hair pro .. help here?? Lol



I really should not be advising anyone. 

I've been blow drying my hair every other week with a comb attachment and that seems to be helping me manage.


----------



## AlwaysNatural

LoveisYou said:


> I like stretched styles so sometimes I blow dry my hair before twisting. I always use a leave in and a moisturizer before blow drying yet my hair feels extremely dry afterwards, any suggestions to combat this?
> 
> My hair typically feels moisturized if I don't blow dry.



A cool trick I learned, I will share with you. While in the shower after conditioning your hair, rinse it out.

 Let your hair get a little wet, not soaking and reapply conditioner again. Detangle and smooth your dc on mixed with oil. I used vegetable oil and olive oil mixed in Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Moisturizing conditioner DC.

Put water on your hand, then the DC and smooth it on a section of hair and then braid that section. 

Braid or twist your hair into 8. Make sure you put a lot of DC on your edges and nape.

 Even though I own a steamer I put a shower cap on after then wrap my hair with a small hair towel and leave it for 45 mins and I wouldn't doubt longer would be even better results I just don't always have the patience. 

I keep my hair in the braids and rinse under running water thoroughly. 

Unbraid, blot hair and apply your leave in and then a light amount of serum to each braided section as I unravel and blow dry that section clipping up and away the others.

Takes like maybe 15-20 mins, hair is sleek and moisturized and isn't dried out.
*
Basically just coat your conditioner over with a DC mixed with oil before you blowdry your hair..*


----------



## sherrimberri

I have another?  Lol! How often should hair be trimmed? And is there a such thing as perfect ends?


----------



## NappyNelle

Nonie My hair is the same; I can't use pure shea butter or my hair will be greasy and hard. The products that work for me are:

Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream (oil based)
Qhemet Burdock Root Butter cream (water based - I don't use this anymore)
Oyin Whipped Pudding (water based - I don't use this much anymore)

I would use these on damp hair to seal the moisture from my conditioner in. My braids always turn out fluffy, moisturized, soft and sheeny. KBB Hair Nectar (water-based) and Oyin's Hair Dew (oil based) were nice, but probably better suited for looser naturals.


----------



## NappyNelle

sherrimberri said:


> I have another?  Lol! How often should hair be trimmed? And is there a such thing as perfect ends?



sherrimberri I don't think one's ends will ever be perfect, but you can get as close as possible to perfect. My hair likes scheduled trimming every 3-4 months. I believe Nonie trims a tiny amount every 2 months.


----------



## Arian

Hair profile? 3c/4a/b thick, thick strands 

Reggie and products? *sigh* It changes often.  Right now, I shampoo weekly with Keracare Hydrating Detangling poo.  DC with either AO GPB or any other AO conditioner.  Style with Qhemet AOHC and twist. 

How do you style your hair? Twistouts or wash and goes

What problems do you have with your hair? Dryness!  No matter what I do my hair feels fine when it's wet and at first when applying product, but dries hard and crunchy.  No matter the leave in...ugh!  I'm currently experimenting with leave ins right now.  Right now, I'm on It's a 10...let's hope it really is a miracle leave in...

Single strand knots are my enemy and for some reason, lately I have been experiencing massive shedding and tangling...  but I bought some Alter Ego to help remedy this problem.  I heard it helps with shedding and provide lots of slip.


----------



## Nonie

sherrimberri said:


> I have another?  Lol! How often should hair be trimmed? And is there a such thing as perfect ends?





NappyNelle said:


> @sherrimberri I don't think one's ends will ever be perfect, but you can get as close as possible to perfect. My hair likes scheduled trimming every 3-4 months. I believe Nonie trims a tiny amount every 2 months.



@sherrimberri, I agree with @NappyNelle, that there's no such thing as perfect ends, but if you dust them before splits become visible, you can give an appearance of having perfect ends. The tinier the splits are (not visible to the naked eyes) the less problems your ends will pose: You won't get knots (SSKs), or matting and your ends will just look nice and full. And if you do small twists or braids, they will seem to have the same fullness from base to ends. Also the sooner you dust your ends, the less you have to take off. It's like you catch the splits just at their beginnings so you can afford to take off very little. People with coarse strands can probably go longer w/o dusting and still have good retention. Finer strands are more susceptible to damage and breakage so sooner rather than later is better IMO. The thing to remember is if you wait too long and splits get too big, and then you only snip off a tiny amount, you leave behind the damage that continues to travel up the strand and therefore breakage continues.


----------



## NappyNelle

Arian it sounds like you need more moisture. Which AO conditioner are you using? Perhps you don't need GPB as often as you're using it.

ETA: How do you 'do' your WnG and what products are you using?


----------



## southerncitygirl

GoddessMaker
how do you know your hair is jacked? are you sure that you don't have massive shrinkage and how often do you trim? every 3-4 months trimming would be ideal. every time i think i don't retain when its time for a flatiron and trim and i am in awe,lol! are you getting breakage all the time or is your hair chronically dry?


----------



## southerncitygirl

ladies, i have tried qb amla and olive heavy cream but i think claudies products are better. i currently have isha, murumuru-acai, and ends insurance in rotation for now....i haven't used the quinoa-coffee balancing yet. though the claudies products are wetter and cause a little shrinkage my hair feels much more moisturized then i seal with the oils of my choice.claudie has sales often so i'll place another order around the time of memorial day wkend if she had a sale.i started having dryness issues towards the last half of 2011 and lost a bit of length (went back from mbl to bsl). i now think the dryness is in check, and i'll get a trim in the next week or so. the next hurdle for me to tackle is trimming more often like every 3-4 months cause i would retain more length this way (less to trim) instead of cutting much more less often. hth


----------



## LoveisYou

AlwaysNatural said:


> A cool trick I learned, I will share with you. While in the shower after conditioning your hair, rinse it out.
> 
> Let your hair get a little wet, not soaking and reapply conditioner again. Detangle and smooth your dc on mixed with oil. I used vegetable oil and olive oil mixed in Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Moisturizing conditioner DC.
> 
> Put water on your hand, then the DC and smooth it on a section of hair and then braid that section.
> 
> Braid or twist your hair into 8. Make sure you put a lot of DC on your edges and nape.
> 
> Even though I own a steamer I put a shower cap on after then wrap my hair with a small hair towel and leave it for 45 mins and I wouldn't doubt longer would be even better results I just don't always have the patience.
> 
> I keep my hair in the braids and rinse under running water thoroughly.
> 
> Unbraid, blot hair and apply your leave in and then a light amount of serum to each braided section as I unravel and blow dry that section clipping up and away the others.
> 
> Takes like maybe 15-20 mins, hair is sleek and moisturized and isn't dried out.
> *
> Basically just coat your conditioner over with a DC mixed with oil before you blowdry your hair..*



wow sounds awesome, thanks


----------



## Dreamer48

*Hair profile: *4a/b; a mix of kinky coils, curls, and loose waves (i.e. a mess)

*Reggie and Products:*
Shampoo and condition with Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture products 1-2x a week.
Deep conditioner: Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol at least every other week.
Leave-in: Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque.
Sealant: Grapeseed oil or Blue Magic Coconut Oil.
I always moisturize, seal, and braid my hair up and wear a satin scarf at night.

*How do you style your hair?* Buns and twists. 

*What problems do you have with your hair?* SSKs!!!!!. My hair is moisturized, but it's breaking off because of the ssks. Sometimes I just sit in the light and find the weak point of a strand where a knot has gotten tight, gently tug, and break off my hair.  I pretty much live in buns because of my various lengths and amount of shrinkage, but I think the buns are also causing some breakage.

I'm researching how to self-install kinky twists and box braids. I think I need to put my hair away for the next two years. Twists with my own hair look weird because of my uneven lengths and I'm tired of cutting my hair.


----------



## Arian

NappyNelle, I'm using AO GPB or White Camellia.  I usually just wash my hair and afterwards use Qhemet Heavy Cream and seal that in with an oil...But I don't know.  Qhemet Heavy Cream works better on damp hair.  Perhaps I put products on my hair while its wet rather than damp and that's the problem?


----------



## nisemac

NappyNelle, twists don't work for me....because of my hair's curl pattern and texture, twists dont work well. the crown stays but the rest come loose and begin to curl on themselves. the also go in a million directions. i'm sealing the end of my nubb (wont even try to call it a pony!). 

my hair liked the cornrows and wigs...but finding the right wig---it takes 30 days for items to reach me, and with the weather warming up i dont think i can bear it.

also, the climate here is VERY dry...for the first time in my live, my skin looks like i been dredging in flour. I fought all winter with trying to maintain some moisture. i only started using the gel recently, and i do use the KT leave in under the gel. i also seal with jojoba. 

i think its just another stage, and i have to decide whether i can work with it to get to the next stage.

i'll know soon. i head back to the States for a few weeks. there will be less pollution, clean, soft water, etc.  i'm gonna see how she does during that time.


----------



## Arian

I think I'm going to quit sealing with oils...my hair hates oils.  My hair likes water/glycerin, but it is not consistent.  When I'm having a good day with water/glycerin, my hair is soft as cotton.  But when it's bad, it's bad.  My hair doesn't like aloe vera unless, as Nonie mentioned, it is mixed in AO conditioners.  What's weird is that if I seal with oil after I have used water/glycerin, my hair feels wonderful.  *sigh*  I think I'm going to go back to DCing with heat, using Alter Ego as a deep conditioner, and being minimalist with styling products.  I think I want to keep experimenting with the water/glycerin until I get the right ratio.  (Sorry, I'm using this post as my personal hair journal, lol)


----------



## greenandchic

*Hair profile?* 4a/3c, fine to medium strands, medium density.  

*Reggie? *
Cowash twice weekly.  
Shampoo about once a month these days. 
Deep condition weekly.  
GHE every other day.  
Henna about once a month for strength.  

*Products*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix
L'Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Queen Helene Royal Curl Smoothing Oil
Coconut, olive, jojoba oils
Hugo Gel
Ecostyler Blue Gel
Custom blended butters.  

*How do you style your hair? *Usually in a clip on top of my head or bun.

*What problems do you have with your hair?* Dryness, shedding (though i am working on that).  I'm also a slow grower.


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic, is your shedding causing thinning or is it accompanied by scalp discomfort?


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @greenandchic, is your shedding causing thinning or is it accompanied by scalp discomfort?




Just thinning from low ferritin levels. I'm working on raising it.


----------



## Imani

I'm not exactly struggling since my hair IS progressing/retaining (slowly) and my hair is the longest its been in my life, but I could definitely use some improvements. 

*Hair profile?* 4b, fine/medium strands; medium density. And also the slightest thing will make it break off. I've been told my hair is "like a sponge" so I assume that means its prone to high porosity. 

*Reggie and products?* 
Wash day:
-Detangle before I shampoo on wet hair w/EVOO and Oyin Dew. I let it sit a little while under a shower cap and leave under the cap only pulling out the section I'm detangling. I used my fingers, wide tooth comb, and then my denman brushes 
-Shampoo w/Bee Mine in 4 sections
-DC under Steamer, been playing around w/different DCs but my main one is Giovanni SAS
-Oyin Dew leave in (I'm kinda in love w/this product) and and little bit of oil. Air dry in twists
...Im pretty content w/this routine, its just very messy and time consuming 

Daily maintenance:
Working on it, been trying different things

*How do you style your hair?* Stretched out airdried in twist pulled back in a ponytail or bun. 

*What problems do you have with your hair? *

Styling issues-My hair is very frizz prone, shrinks alot and doesn't hold styles well. Its not very thick/gets easily weighed down so styles like twists don't good to me bc I like fuller hair. I feel like I look like a little boy (ie Bow Wow as someone said in another thread, lol) in many protective natural styles. And I don't have "wash and go" hair, it would just be a shrunken fro which would be dry as hell by the end of the day and tangled mess, lol. Plus I don't have a defined consistent curl pattern at all so I wouldn't attempt WnG anyway. I also work out and sweat very hard so thats another styling issue. I wore wigs for a year and I'm burnt out on fake hair. And I am afraid that twist or braid extensions will damage/dry out my hair. Most of the styles/techniques people post on here or on youtube don't work for my hair given my texture and lack of thickness. 

Dryness, Splits, Breakage, SSK's- I'm working on these currently. For the splits, breakage and SSKs: I think I just need to trim more, I haven't seen many broken hairs or splits that go really far up my strands, they are always near the ends so I think trimming more will greatly reduce this. The SSKs aren't excessive and are always near the very ends as well and I think they are just a part of my hair type so I'm not that concerned about them; Im in a new area and havent' found anyone I trust to straighten and trim my hair so I only do it when I go home to visit which I don't think its frequent enough. I wore my hair straight alot (weekly)when i first transitioned/went natural, maybe there isn't much I can do about it til all the weak ends are gone. 

Dryness-I'm working on it. My hair just seems fickle. A product or technique will seem to be working for a while, then it won't anymore. Also, I got tired of doing my hair/focusing on other things so I started washing every two or three weeks but I'm going to go back to weekly washing and steam DCs, so I hope that will help. As for daily moisture I'm trying to figure it out, what to put on it, how often, how much etc. Alot of things coarser 4bs use don't work (ie most butters make my hair hard), but then many other lighter products just aren't moisturizing enough/make my hair feel weird or dried out(ie glycerin sprays).


----------



## JudithO

Nonie said:


> @NappyNelle, can you recommend the products you use to stretch your hair in braids? .



I've had the best stretches Nonie using a completely oil based product.. My personal castor oil blend has given me the best results... It has coconut, olive, joboba and sunflower oils in it. PM me.. I can send you some. 



Arian said:


> Hair profile? 3c/4a/b thick, thick strands
> 
> Reggie and products? *sigh* It changes often.  Right now, I shampoo weekly with Keracare Hydrating Detangling poo.  DC with either AO GPB or any other AO conditioner.  Style with Qhemet AOHC and twist.
> 
> How do you style your hair? Twistouts or wash and goes
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? Dryness!  No matter what I do my hair feels fine when it's wet and at first when applying product, but dries hard and crunchy.  No matter the leave in...ugh!  I'm currently experimenting with leave ins right now.  Right now, I'm on It's a 10...let's hope it really is a miracle leave in...
> 
> Single strand knots are my enemy and for some reason, lately I have been experiencing massive shedding and tangling...  but I bought some Alter Ego to help remedy this problem.  I heard it helps with shedding and provide lots of slip.



Moisture... I say ditch GBP for now, pre-poo, wash and moisture DC a few times and see how your hair reacts... I feel like moisture has to come from the DC... and the leave in's just enhance....



Dreamer48 said:


> *Hair profile: *4a/b; a mix of kinky coils, curls, and loose waves (i.e. a mess)
> 
> *Reggie and Products:*
> Shampoo and condition with Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture products 1-2x a week.
> Deep conditioner: Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol at least every other week.
> Leave-in: Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque.
> Sealant: Grapeseed oil or Blue Magic Coconut Oil.
> I always moisturize, seal, and braid my hair up and wear a satin scarf at night.
> 
> *How do you style your hair?* Buns and twists.
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair?* SSKs!!!!!. My hair is moisturized, but it's breaking off because of the ssks. Sometimes I just sit in the light and find the weak point of a strand where a knot has gotten tight, gently tug, and break off my hair.  I pretty much live in buns because of my various lengths and amount of shrinkage, but I think the buns are also causing some breakage.
> 
> I'm researching how to self-install kinky twists and box braids. I think I need to put my hair away for the next two years. Twists with my own hair look weird because of my uneven lengths and I'm tired of cutting my hair.



Dreamer48 Sounds like your hair doesn't like to be left out... or allowed to shrink.. can you PS with two strand or flat twists? Or stretch out your hair with braids/twists before u bun?



Imani said:


> I'm not exactly struggling since my hair IS progressing/retaining (slowly) and my hair is the longest its been in my life, but I could definitely use some improvements.
> 
> *Hair profile?* 4b, fine/medium strands; medium density. And also the slightest thing will make it break off. I've been told my hair is "like a sponge" so I assume that means its prone to high porosity.
> 
> *Reggie and products?*
> Wash day:
> -Detangle before I shampoo on wet hair w/EVOO and Oyin Dew. I let it sit a little while under a shower cap and leave under the cap only pulling out the section I'm detangling. I used my fingers, wide tooth comb, and then my denman brushes
> -Shampoo w/Bee Mine in 4 sections
> -DC under Steamer, been playing around w/different DCs but my main one is Giovanni SAS
> -Oyin Dew leave in (I'm kinda in love w/this product) and and little bit of oil. Air dry in twists
> ...Im pretty content w/this routine, its just very messy and time consuming
> 
> Daily maintenance:
> Working on it, been trying different things
> 
> *How do you style your hair?* Stretched out airdried in twist pulled back in a ponytail or bun.
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> 
> Styling issues-My hair is very frizz prone, shrinks alot and doesn't hold styles well. Its not very thick/gets easily weighed down so styles like twists don't good to me bc I like fuller hair. I feel like I look like a little boy (ie Bow Wow as someone said in another thread, lol) in many protective natural styles. And I don't have "wash and go" hair, it would just be a shrunken fro which would be dry as hell by the end of the day and tangled mess, lol. Plus I don't have a defined consistent curl pattern at all so I wouldn't attempt WnG anyway. I also work out and sweat very hard so thats another styling issue. I wore wigs for a year and I'm burnt out on fake hair. And I am afraid that twist or braid extensions will damage/dry out my hair. Most of the styles/techniques people post on here or on youtube don't work for my hair given my texture and lack of thickness.
> 
> Dryness, Splits, Breakage, SSK's- I'm working on these currently. For the splits, breakage and SSKs: I think I just need to trim more, I haven't seen many broken hairs or splits that go really far up my strands, they are always near the ends so I think trimming more will greatly reduce this. The SSKs aren't excessive and are always near the very ends as well and I think they are just a part of my hair type so I'm not that concerned about them; Im in a new area and havent' found anyone I trust to straighten and trim my hair so I only do it when I go home to visit which I don't think its frequent enough. I wore my hair straight alot (weekly)when i first transitioned/went natural, maybe there isn't much I can do about it til all the weak ends are gone.
> 
> Dryness-I'm working on it. My hair just seems fickle. A product or technique will seem to be working for a while, then it won't anymore. Also, I got tired of doing my hair/focusing on other things so I started washing every two or three weeks but I'm going to go back to weekly washing and steam DCs, so I hope that will help. As for daily moisture I'm trying to figure it out, what to put on it, how often, how much etc. Alot of things coarser 4bs use don't work (ie most butters make my hair hard), but then many other lighter products just aren't moisturizing enough/make my hair feel weird or dried out(ie glycerin sprays).



Your hair almost sounds like Kimmaytube's hair to me... Frizz prone 4AB medium... Can you try out some of her youtube styles?I can't give you styling advice, but I generally try to find pple with my natural texture or close, and try to copy theirs until I find something that works.


----------



## beautyintheyes

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I'm struggling.
> I'm just 1) really trying to find one staple line that i can use-made a thread about it. I thought i had found it all in the argan oil, but alas, my hair is not a fan of the leave-in.
> 2) SOOOO FRICKING BORED. ugh. i'm tired of my hair right now. don't wanna see it, touch it, moisturize it, comb it. this is dangerous for me because the last two times i was hair bored:
> got a bob
> shaved the side of my head
> so what now?



Get a wig with a new look


----------



## Imani

judy4all said:


> I've had the best stretches Nonie using a completely oil based product.. My personal castor oil blend has given me the best results... It has coconut, olive, joboba and sunflower oils in it. PM me.. I can send you some.
> 
> 
> 
> Moisture... I say ditch GBP for now, pre-poo, wash and moisture DC a few times and see how your hair reacts... I feel like moisture has to come from the DC... and the leave in's just enhance....
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer48 Sounds like your hair doesn't like to be left out... or allowed to shrink.. can you PS with two strand or flat twists? Or stretch out your hair with braids/twists before u bun?
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair almost sounds like Kimmaytube's hair to me... Frizz prone 4AB medium... Can you try out some of her youtube styles?I can't give you styling advice, but I generally try to find pple with my natural texture or close, and try to copy theirs until I find something that works.



Yup that's the same conclusion I came to as well and I actually did jack a good bit of my regimen from kimmaytube and SOME things do work, others not so much, for example Curls and Kinky Curly products don't do much.   Also her hair is no where near as tight/kinky as mine and seems thicker too so styles I've tried I still look like a little boy and I can't do those smooth flexi sets she does.  Maybe they will look better once I get more length


----------



## Poohbear

judy4all said:


> ^
> My 4z hair loved washing in twists...
> 
> ... Sounds like u have a plan tho.. Keep us posted.



judy4all - but is your 4z hair more like a kinky straight rather than a kinky coil? Do you have any pictures of your hair? Here's how my hair looks when it's shrunken up dry without detangling:


----------



## JudithO

Poohbear My hair doesn't look like yours shrunken... Looks more like this...

See this video for a closeup.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faPph63YvZ8


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

southerncitygirl said:


> @GoddessMaker
> how do you know your hair is jacked? are you sure that you don't have massive shrinkage and how often do you trim? every 3-4 months trimming would be ideal. every time i think i don't retain when its time for a flatiron and trim and i am in awe,lol! are you getting breakage all the time or is your hair chronically dry?


 

southerncitygirl My hair just never seems good to me. Like I only like it when it's wet. But once it's dry it's blah. Stuff seems to work for a short time then it stops. Like Crisco was good for a min now it's not. I don't know. This weekend I'm going to dc,blow out and trim and see what it does. I hate having hair that isn't cute I mean it doesn't make me happy esp if I have a special guest.


----------



## Poohbear

judy4all said:


> Poohbear My hair doesn't look like yours shrunken... Looks more like this...
> 
> See this video for a closeup..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faPph63YvZ8


judy4all

Hey! I've seen you on youtube before! I was mad that you relaxed your hair girl!  

But anyway, now I see why you can get away with washing your hair in twists. If I had hair like yours, I would definitely wash my hair in small twists.  Your hair is more of a kinky-straightish (not straight at all but not curvy coil) texture which I sometimes wish I had. Your hair seems to be easier to detangle and stretch out rather than having to deal with a bunch of penspring-like coils to stretch out. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## JudithO

Poohbear said:


> @judy4all
> 
> Hey! I've seen you on youtube before! I was mad that you relaxed your hair girl!
> 
> But anyway, now I see why you can get away with washing your hair in twists. If I had hair like yours, I would definitely wash my hair in small twists.  Your hair is more of a kinky-straightish (not straight at all but not curvy coil) texture which I sometimes wish I had. *Your hair seems to be easier to detangle and stretch out rather than having to deal with a bunch of penspring-like coils to stretch out. *Hope that makes sense.



lol... Cool that you have been on my channel... It'll take a minute before some of my subbies forgive me for the creamy crack... but I'm willing to beg.. lol.. 

@ the bolded... Sweetheart... I'm not sure if I agree with the above... My hair is extremely fine... extremely kinky... detangling and stretching loose hair was hard for me and I would like to argue that I had the hardest to detangle hair but I think every struggling natural can claim that... hehe...


----------



## Embyra

Poohbear said:


> judy4all - but is your 4z hair more like a kinky straight rather than a kinky coil? Do you have any pictures of your hair? Here's how my hair looks when it's shrunken up dry without detangling:




I love looking at your hair poohbear yours was the first coily hair i EVER saw*sings memory*


----------



## Nonie

judy4all said:


> I've had the best stretches Nonie using a completely oil based product.. My personal castor oil blend has given me the best results... It has coconut, olive, joboba and sunflower oils in it. PM me.. I can send you some.



Hi judy4all:

I have also had good stretches with coconut oil. I just get better stretches w/o product so I usually do it that way. I was asking Nappynelle not so much for myself because I already have a system that works, but rather I asked in order for her suggestion to be more helpful to those reading. 

In the pics below, you can see the stretch I got using coconut oil and conditioner. The conditioner was a mistake (I thought it was something else  ) so I would have probably gotten better results if I didn't have that in the mix.

This puff is on fully shrunken hair (S Curl applied to damp hair and left to airdry  in puff:




​This puff is on stretched hair (coconut oil and conditioner mix  ) puff made the same week as puff above:









I remember when growing up in Kenya getting our hair braided outside in the sun and using coconut oil (refined) and our hair being very nicely stretched with each subsequent braiding session. So yes, I know about non-water-based products giving good stretches...but wanted to hear what different people use. I was particularly interested because a lot of these non-water-based products are not "moisturizing" so could leave one with hard hair.

I appreciate you sharing your concoction as it offers another idea to folks.


----------



## Nonie

Poohbear said:


> judy4all
> 
> Hey! I've seen you on youtube before! I was mad that you relaxed your hair girl!
> 
> But anyway, now I see why you can get away with washing your hair in twists. If I had hair like yours, I would definitely wash my hair in small twists.  Your hair is more of a kinky-straightish (not straight at all but not curvy coil) texture which I sometimes wish I had. Your hair seems to be easier to detangle and stretch out rather than having to deal with a bunch of penspring-like coils to stretch out. Hope that makes sense.



Poohbear, I beg to disagree. IMO your hair would be as good at holding twists as any type 4 hair. I think the reason you think your hair is that different from that of judy4all is because your kinks might be slightly bigger than hers and you also allow your kinks to form coils. For people with tiny coils, like me or judy4all, letting that happen is asking for trouble. I had never seen anyone with my hair let their hair do what yours is doing which was no wonder because allowing it to happen would be worse than shooting your foot off IMO. I just didn't believe anyone would let that happen. That is, until I saw Afrokink's WNG. *clutches pearls* (That was the scariest thing I ever saw coz I NEVER give my hair a chance to even THINK of doing that.)

That is what my hair and judy4all's hair would be like if we did what you Poohbear did to get yours to do that--and if we really didn't make an effort to comb through and keep it detangled. The coils in Afrokink's hair are just like yours but you can't see them as well as one can see yours coz they are tiny and her pic isn't a close-up like your. 

Foxglove's hair is like mine and judy4all's hair and she offers a better close up so you can see that coils are there, just not easy to see: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11246758&postcount=36

Now why do I say that your hair can hold twists for long? It is because of the coils and how compact they are. They aren't loose and wavy like type 3 hair which would unravel. The compactness makes twists hold well because the ends, particularly if you wet then and roll between fingers, will coil up like this:








You yourself said that your hair would mat/loc up if you washed in twists, so holding in twists, isn't really a problem at all. The problem anyone with type 4 hair would have is not that twists would not hold, but rather that they may mat and loc up when you wash. That is, unless you twirl each strand first before wrapping it around the other. You do that, and not only will the twists hold well (coz that's just how type 4 hair do) but they will not mat either and will unravel this easily: http://youtu.be/Jff-Uqfb_SA


----------



## Poohbear

Nonie - I didn't say my hair wasn't good at holding twists. I was saying my twists wasn't good for washing in twists. I don't let my hair shrink up in coils like that anymore, I was just showing an old picture of how my hair shrinks up in its natural unmanipulated state.

Now as far as holding twists, I do my twists on stretched hair and sometimes the ends unravel because of this. Now if I did my twists on wet hair, I know they would hold better but I just don't like how wet twists look because they are all shrunken and spacey.



Nonie said:


> Poohbear, I beg to disagree. IMO your hair would be as good at holding twists as any type 4 hair. I think the reason you think your hair is that different from that of judy4all is because your kinks might be slightly bigger than hers and you also allow your kinks to form coils. For people with tiny coils, like me or judy4all, letting that happen is asking for trouble. I had never seen anyone with my hair let their hair do what yours is doing because the headache of getting a comb through that after allowing it to happen seemed like murder to me... That is, until I say Afrokink's WNG.
> 
> That is what my hair and judy4all's hair would be like if we did what you Poohbear did. The coils are just like yours but you can't see them as well as one can see yours coz they are tiny and her pic isn't a close-up like yours.
> 
> Foxglove's hair is like mine and judy4all's hair and she offers a better close up so you can see that coils are there, just not easy to see: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11246758&postcount=36
> 
> Now why do I say that your hair can hold twists for long? It is because of the coils and how compact they are. They aren't loose and wavy like type 3 hair which would unravel. The compactness makes twists hold well because the ends, particularly if you wet then and roll between fingers, will coil up like this:
> 
> You yourself said that your hair would mat/loc up if you washed in twists, so holding in twists, isn't really a problem at all. The problem anyone with type 4 hair would have is not that twists would not hold, but rather that they may mat and loc up when you wash. That is, unless you twirl each strand first before wrapping it around the other. You do that, and not only will the twists hold well (coz that's just how type 4 hair do) but they will not mat either and will unravel this easily: http://youtu.be/Jff-Uqfb_SA


----------



## Nonie

OK, I did think that's what you Poohbear had said before; that you worried about matting hence my suggestions for the twirling first.  However, and I blame it on the pizza, I got a brain fart when I read your response to judy4all where you commented on the difference in hair and thought you said you see why she can wash in twists and _not have her hair unrave_l.  Yeah, you never said that but the pizza brain read that. Sorry for my redundant post. 

But yeah, even she would have her hair matting if she just wrapped without twirling and washed as often as I do.

BTW, I also twist on stretched hair.  NEVER have I twisted on shrunken hair. The photo below was taken of my hair as I was twisting it: first I stretched with braids (seen to the left); then I undid the braid (seen in the middle); then I twisted (seen to the right):




After I'm done twisting, my ends look frayed (see pick below) and so I CW or wet them so that the twists look neater. Before I wet them, the twists are wonky and drunken looking until I dunk them when they get a nice straight shape and also hang better. I love the shrinkage from doing this as it gives them weight so they fall into place and also it fattens them up a bit so they don't look malnourished and sparse.




If I didn't want shrinkage, I'd still dunk at least the ends coz nothing is more pleasing to my eyes than twists that end in nice blunt rounded ends:




Oh, I do remember what made me get the wrong end of the stick in your post: your stating that judy4all has straight-ish hair. It isn't. It just doesn't show up coils because they are tiny, but its pattern is similar to yours. You can see that in the pics of Foxglove's hair. In some pics it's exactly like that of judy4all...but when you see close up, you see your pattern but with some areas looking manipulated. The reason for this is when kinks are so tiny, cupping each other doesn't happen easily so you will not see the coils clumping as much as they do in hair with slightly larger kinks.


----------



## LightEyedMami

*Hair profile?* 4b/4c, thick hair strands

*Reggie and products? *Homemade Hair Butter, Shea Moisture, castor and jojoba oil (mainly), givonni shampoo,Aphogee 2 min, AOHSR Condish, and Giovonni condish & leave in sometimes.

*How do you style your hair?  *Up until a few weeks ago, all i would wear is twists, twists, and more twists!

*What problems do you have with your hair?* Dryness, Tangling,Breakage, SSKs, not retaining because of issues already mentioned 

-FYI.. have decided to heat train.


----------



## Nonie

Poohbear said:


> Now as far as holding twists, I do my twists on stretched hair and sometimes the ends unravel because of this.* Now if I did my twists on wet hair, I know they would hold better but I just don't like how wet twists look because they are all shrunken and spacey*.



Poohbear, interesting that your observation is that wet twists look spacey? My experience is the opposite. You can see what my twists look like when freshly done on stretched hair even though I carefully stagger my parts so each subsequent row covers the parts in the one below it; yet my twists look spacey. 

But when I wet them, shrinkage causes a thickening and fullness. The photo below is another example of how well wetting twists works for me in creating a fullness effect:





And remember those wonky twists I posted earlier from freshly done twists? This is what they looked like after several more washes (below). Yes they are shrunken but that doesn't bother me. I love the look of fullness and neatness way much more than length:


----------



## FtrDrO

Hair profile? 4a/b, fine, low porosity, normal density 

Reggie and products? Wash weekly or every other week with CON shampoo, DC with AOWC or AO GPB on towel dried hair or occasionally on dry hair, in which case  I use Giovanni SAS as my final conditioner. Hair is always dealt with in sections (braids or twists). Apply Kimmaytube leave in and allow to airdry. Recently purchased Qhemet's BRBC, Cocoa Ghee, & Olive Hydrating. Jury is still out on those.  

How do you style your hair? Twists or under the wig, with the occasional braid out or twist out. 
What problems do you have with your hair? Ugh...my hair is very finicky. Just about any manipulation leads to breakage. If I try to finger detangle, it takes forever and I reduce breakage but then I get tons of shed hair knotting  around each other which leads to pieces having to be cut. If I use a comb, then I get broken hair everywhere. SSKs, tangles, and mid strand splits are the norm. . It's gotten My hair feels most moisturized in a braided or twisted style. But if I let it out, it's dryness city. It hates butters, especially shea, and silicones. It's gotten to be very annoying.


----------



## JudithO

LightEyedMami said:


> *Hair profile?* 4b/4c, thick hair strands
> 
> *Reggie and products? *Homemade Hair Butter, Shea Moisture, castor and jojoba oil (mainly), givonni shampoo,Aphogee 2 min, AOHSR Condish, and Giovonni condish & leave in sometimes.
> 
> *How do you style your hair?  *Up until a few weeks ago, all i would wear is twists, twists, and more twists!
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair?* Dryness, Tangling,Breakage, SSKs, not retaining because of issues already mentioned
> 
> -FYI.. have decided to heat train.



LightEyedMami

How often do you wash your hair or moisturize it? your problems sounds like a lack of moisture getting into your strands... do you DC? how often?

Why have you decided to heat train?Do you prefer straighter styles? Want to ease detangling? I asked because if your hair is suffering, and you start heat training, it will make the problem worse... and those twists that you are currently tired of? You may never get them back again..... Just because of the amount of support and knowledge available, I feel more confident in a relaxer, texlaxer, texturizer if I prefer to wear straight styles... Heat training is such unfamiliar territory that you may not have too much help available if you need it.. 



FtrDrO said:


> Hair profile? 4a/b, fine, low porosity, normal density
> 
> Reggie and products? Wash weekly or every other week with CON shampoo, DC with AOWC or AO GPB on towel dried hair or occasionally on dry hair, in which case  I use Giovanni SAS as my final conditioner. Hair is always dealt with in sections (braids or twists). Apply Kimmaytube leave in and allow to airdry. Recently purchased Qhemet's BRBC, Cocoa Ghee, & Olive Hydrating. Jury is still out on those.
> 
> How do you style your hair? Twists or under the wig, with the occasional braid out or twist out.
> What problems do you have with your hair? Ugh...my hair is very finicky. Just about any manipulation leads to breakage. If I try to finger detangle, it takes forever and I reduce breakage but then I get tons of shed hair knotting  around each other which leads to pieces having to be cut. If I use a comb, then I get broken hair everywhere. SSKs, tangles, and mid strand splits are the norm. . It's gotten My hair feels most moisturized in a braided or twisted style. But if I let it out, it's dryness city. It hates butters, especially shea, and silicones. It's gotten to be very annoying.



FtrDrO I suggest you clarify your hair first, DC using something that doesn't have any protein like AOHSR and put it in 2 strand twists.. Girl if you have kinky hair that is fine... I dont think you have any business doing any OUT styles on the regular... Also.. seal with a castor oil based product.. Make your own castor oil mix, or use a combination of Kimmaay's leave in + Qhemet AOHC and you'll keep your ends soft and it wont break so much... Why did you get BRBC instead of AOHC?


----------



## blackeyes31626

Hair profile? 4c, fine med & thick strands, low po

Reggie and products? 
prepoo w/ olive oil 
poo w/ SM retention poo
dt w/ CJ RM(hardly ever) or olive oil & honey(weekly)
ro whatever... tresemme naturals, gvp cb
leave in Oyin dew or CJ smoothing lotion
spritz juices and berries

How do you style your hair? twists 

What problems do you have with your hair? Dryness, Tangling and SSKs. I need something to keep my hair moisturized for more than one day. I always hear naturals saying product X kept my hair moisturized for three day or even a week. The product is usually a butter/cream but all the butters I've used just sit there. erplexed


----------



## Nonie

blackeyes31626, I think your solution will lie in less is more. EVOO would make my hair hard. Butters would do the same thing. I'd sooner have softer hair using NOTHING than using products. Secret for me is starting off with clean hair (which means not CWing or oil rinsing, but using shampoo like Giovanni 50:50 which I use undiluted to get my hair clean. When it's clean it can then receive conditioners. I find conditioners that relaxed folks use to be the best conditioners there are. Since I'm not a product junkie, I don't want to recommend any but I suggest you just pick whatever relaxed folks rave about and use that to condition. Use lukewarm water through the whole wash. Even your last rinse. Add a few drops of ACV to your last rinse. Now this is where I want you to take a leap of faith. Braid your hair and let it airdry in braids. It will feel hard I know. When dry apply S Curl no-drip activator spray to make the hair soft enough for a comb to go through. It should feel like it does when you have conditioner on it, and then put on a plastic cap. Wear it for a whole day or for the night. Do not seal. Do not use anything else on your hair...and see how that feels.

Heck, even if you just baggied your bare hair after you DC, you'd be surprised at how soft your bare hair is. That should show you that products you use are to blame for making your hair hard.

I know someone whom I believe had coarse hair who'd simply seal damp hair with Castor oil...and her hair was soft and easy to manage. That's another simple regimen right there.

Also check out on of my idol's regimen Yassylane's; another example of how keeping things uber simple can make your life a lot more simple.

Every time I see a long list of steps in hair regimens, I am reminded of how all the suggestions I got from people when I joined the forum didn't work for me and made my hair more work. When I returned to doing very little, my hair and I have had the easiest relationship ever.


----------



## NikkiQ

I have a question that may be a bit silly...

Whenever I do a set of twists or braids for an out, I always end up with fluffy ends. How can I keep that from happening? I'm not the best at braiding all the way to the end. My hair was cut in layers and grabbing the hair towards the end just doesn't happen. Fluffy ends+braid/twist out= No Bueno


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I have a question that may be a bit silly...
> 
> Whenever I do a set of twists or braids for an out, I always end up with fluffy ends. How can I keep that from happening? I'm not the best at braiding all the way to the end. My hair was cut in layers and grabbing the hair towards the end just doesn't happen. Fluffy ends+braid/twist out= No Bueno



NikkiQ I just twist as much as I can and twirl them with water about can curl up. It I put perm rods on the end.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## JudithO

blackeyes31626 said:


> Hair profile? 4c, fine med & thick strands, low po
> 
> Reggie and products?
> prepoo w/ olive oil
> poo w/ SM retention poo
> dt w/ CJ RM(hardly ever) or olive oil & honey(weekly)
> ro whatever... tresemme naturals, gvp cb
> leave in Oyin dew or CJ smoothing lotion
> spritz juices and berries
> 
> How do you style your hair? twists
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? Dryness, Tangling and SSKs. I need something to keep my hair moisturized for more than one day. I always hear naturals saying product X kept my hair moisturized for three day or even a week. The product is usually a butter/cream but all the butters I've used just sit there. erplexed



@blackeyes31626 following what Nonie says... Please DC more often with something that contains no protein... CJ RM is a reconstructor I think.. Can you DC with a moisture only conditioner? So far as the softness.... I loved qhemet's aohc for my natural hair... Kept it soft for days.


----------



## Nonie

NikkiQ your question isn't silly. We all get fluffy ends at the end of twists or braids. You can see mine on the top pics below. Wetting the twists as pookaloo83 said causes the ends to coil up and look tidier:







If the twists open up to form two "legs" as seen below I just press them together and roll between fingers to get one neat end.






Here's another freshly done twist looking fluffy at the end:





Here's what twists look like after a few washes:





If your hair doesn't have small curls/coils (if you're type 3 and above) then you will need rollers.


----------



## Poohbear

Nonie said:


> Poohbear, interesting that your observation is that wet twists look spacey? My experience is the opposite. You can see what my twists look like when freshly done on stretched hair even though I carefully stagger my parts so each subsequent row covers the parts in the one below it; yet my twists look spacey.
> 
> But when I wet them, shrinkage causes a thickening and fullness. The photo below is another example of how well wetting twists works for me in creating a fullness effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember those wonky twists I posted earlier from freshly done twists? This is what they looked like after several more washes (below). Yes they are shrunken but that doesn't bother me. I love the look of fullness and neatness way much more than length:



Nonie, my twists don't do that. My twists have more fullness and thickness and length when dry. When wet, they are more puny and shrunken which I do not like.


----------



## softblackcotton

If you have issues you are struggling with.. Please share...

Hair profile? 4B, fine to med strands, high density, Collarbone Length.

Reggie and products? My Reggie has changed throughout the years on lhcf because nothing seemed to be working for me. The lastest Reggie is For the past few months wash once a week with Giovanni Organics Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner. Wash hair in large twists.Deep conditioner every week with Shea Moisture Deep Contioner, every 2 months aphogee treatment. Use tangle teaser to detangle with scurl/water glycerin to moisturize, seal with castor oil. I have started to trim my own hair. Last trim 5/6 months ago. Just trimmed last night. I trim by twisting my hair and trimming off thinnest overhang pieces. You know where the bulk of the hair ends and you get the few longer strands overhanging.

How do you style your hair? 
I usually wear my hair in a wash and go curly fro. I used to use eco styler but because of the flaking I switched to kinky curly custard, however, I had my hair in micro (not too small) twists for the past 3.5 months. I am getting them re-done today. 


What problems do you have with your hair? 
It seems like it is growing at an extremely slow rate plus experiences excessive breakage despite high moisture and PSing. For example, although I was resting it for the past 3.5 months, it has only grown about 3/4 inches. I have two bald spots from severe "hand in hair syndrome" that have not grown in yet. I am very disappointed and disgusted with my hair. I'm seeing people who went natural at the same time and at the same.length (CBL) I joined lhcf (2009) with BSL to MBL. Even with slow growing hair I should be at least at BSL by now.  What can I do?


----------



## lushcoils

*Hair profile?*

4b natural, 5-8 inches, fine/medium strands, thick density, spongy, needs protein

*
Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products*

(i don't use all of these products at once or everyday)
shampoo 1x-3x a week - natural's gate biotin
conditioner 2x-3x a week - trader joe's nourish spa
deep conditioner 2x-3x - aubrey's honeysuckle rose
moisturize (every day or every other day) - shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
seal with (every day or every other day)- castor oil and/or hempseed oil 

baggy with dc and seal with oils 1x-2x week; steam once a week

protein - aubrey's gbp once a week. seal with oil. baggy

I trim/dust every 2 months. 
Attempt to detangle monthly or every 2 months. 
*
How do you style your hair?*

twist extensions every 1-2 months
break: twist outs for a week then back to twist extensions

*What problems do you have with your hair? *
*
shedding/thinning*
recent setback - my hair just started to shed from the roots and it was very sore and now i have several thin spots on my head. I'm not sure what happened. It could be mix of stress from school and low ferrtain levels.

I'm taking iron pills. School should be over soon. Massaging scalp with jbco, aloe vera gel, and sulfur. I also bought some garlic conditioner to stop shedding. I hope this works. 

Also, just started cleaning scalp with baking soda/honey/tea tree oil once a week. This is very soothing to my scalp/roots. 

*slow growth (less than .5 inch a month)
*

I'm taking iron pills. Adding sulfur to scalp. Trying to be healthier..multivitatmin, water, better diet, exercise, managing stress..


I really need help with the following. I've been natural for years. Though my breakage has decreased and dryness has improved somewhat, I still struggle with the following:

*breakage*
Sometimes I feel like my hair breaks when I look at it. I don't know why since I use moisturizing products and use protein. My breakage has decreased over time now that I added some protein, but it still breaks when I rub my hand through my hair or manipulate it (twist, comb, etc). Tiny little hairs everywhere daily. 


*
dryness*

I feel like if I don't baggy everyday this hair just gets crispy. Ugh. I don't know how people can go days without moisturizing. The most I can do is every other day. But for the most part, my hair gets dry within 12 hours. i don't know, I feel like I use the right products and I don't get weeks of moisture like everyone else does. 

I started oil rinsing and using the aloe vera juice dc method. It helps somewhat, but my hair still feels dry afterward several hours later. WTf is wrong with my hair? 


(Again, I don't use every product at the same time everyday.)


----------



## mslionheart

softblackcotton said:


> Use tangle teaser to detangle with scurl/water glycerin to moisturize, seal with castor oil.
> 
> I usually wear my hair in a wash and go curly fro.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> It seems like it is growing at an extremely slow rate plus experiences excessive breakage despite high moisture and PSing. For example, although I was resting it for the past 3.5 months, it has only grown about 3/4 inches. I have two bald spots from severe "hand in hair syndrome" that have not grown in yet. I am very disappointed and disgusted with my hair. I'm seeing people who went natural at the same time and at the same.length (CBL) I joined lhcf (2009) with BSL to MBL. Even with slow growing hair I should be at least at BSL by now.  What can I do?



How long have you been using the Tangle Teaser? There have been other members who were happy with it at first, but after a bit of time they noticed that it was causing breakage and splits. When Mwedzi (who is a hair twin of mine) reported that it damaged her hair, I knew to stay far away from it.

Are you saying that you have been CBL since 2009? When did you stop relaxing?




lushcoils said:


> *
> Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products*
> 
> (i don't use all of these products at once or everyday)
> shampoo 1x-3x a week - natural's gate biotin
> conditioner 2x-3x a week - trader joe's nourish spa
> deep conditioner 2x-3x - aubrey's honeysuckle rose
> moisturize (every day or every other day) - shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
> seal with (every day or every other day)- castor oil and/or hempseed oil
> 
> baggy with dc and seal with oils 1x-2x week; steam once a week
> 
> protein - aubrey's gbp once a week. seal with oil. baggy



My hair wouldn't be able to handle all of that manipulation in just one week. Is there a reason you need to shampoo and condition more than once a week? Have you tried simplifying your routine?


----------



## Nonie

Poohbear said:


> @Nonie, my twists don't do that. My twists have more fullness and thickness and length when dry. When wet, they are more puny and shrunken which I do not like.


 
@Poohbear, I don't mean twisting on wet hair. I mean wetting the twists after you do them on dry hair. They WILL fatten. Why? Coz shrinkage will make them do that. I don't think there's any way to avoid that unless your twists are coated with a serum. When I twirl before I twist, I get very skinny twists but they hang longer than if I didn't twirl. If you do the twirling, you'll see what I mean about getting skinny twists that are also very tight. But every time you wash them, they WILL fatten. It is the nature of shrinkage. Shrinkage causes poofing, so it cannot be avoided. 

Still I find it odd that you get bigger twists when you twist on dry than when you twist on wet. Do you twist loosely? Is your hair shrunken when you twist on dry or stretched? Do you have photos of the twists you get with dry and with wet hair? I'm intrigued.


Below is an experiment I did a little over two years ago. The twists you see starting from left represent:

Twist done on dry hair then dunked (It's not much fuller but will get fuller with subsequent washes);
Twist done on wet hair (a lot shorter and also slightly fatter than that done on dry hair--which is what I'd expect coz wet hair shrinks);
Twist done on dry hair (hangs longer than all others but is skinny and frayed at the ends)


----------



## greenandchic

I've been cowashing my hair twice a week these days. My hair loves me for it, but I sometimes get confused if its too much because many people here wash their hair once a week or less.  I guess time will tell if its good for me or not.

Back in the day (2002-2004) I cowashed daily.  My hair looked good, but it was a bit much...I think twice a week or every 3-4 days is a compromise.


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic I do complete washes (ie shampoo, conditioner or DC, then ACV rinse) twice a week and I am very comfortable with that; so you're not alone in this. Don't worry about what others do; do you.


----------



## Nonie

softblackcotton said:


> It seems like it is growing at an extremely slow rate plus experiences excessive breakage despite high moisture and PSing. For example, although I was resting it for the past 3.5 months, it has only grown about 3/4 inches. I have two bald spots from severe "hand in hair syndrome" that have not grown in yet. I am very disappointed and disgusted with my hair. I'm seeing people who went natural at the same time and at the same.length (CBL) I joined lhcf (2009) with BSL to MBL. Even with slow growing hair I should be at least at BSL by now. What can I do?


 
What PSing and resting of your hair do you do? softblackcotton?


----------



## lushcoils

bluehatter said:


> My hair wouldn't be able to handle all of that manipulation in just one week. Is there a reason you need to shampoo and condition more than once a week? Have you tried simplifying your routine?




@bluehatter

If I don't shampoo my hair at least every 3 days, my scalp gets very itchy. And it's a non-sulfate natural shampoo so it's not very drying. Plus, I have to counteract the product I put in my hair so I won't get build up from my products and from working out. 

I have to deep condition/cowash/baggy about twice week...again either every other day or every 3-4 days because my hair gets really dry. Is it really extra manipulation if I'm just adding more moisture to it?


----------



## Nonie

lushcoils said:


> I really need help with the following. I've been natural for years. Though my breakage has decreased and dryness has improved somewhat, I still struggle with the following:
> 
> *breakage*
> Sometimes I feel like my hair breaks when I look at it. I don't know why since I use moisturizing products and use protein. My breakage has decreased over time now that I added some protein, but it still breaks when I rub my hand through my hair or manipulate it (twist, comb, etc). Tiny little hairs everywhere daily.
> 
> 
> 
> *dryness*
> 
> I feel like if I don't baggy everyday this hair just gets crispy. Ugh. I don't know how people can go days without moisturizing. The most I can do is every other day. But for the most part, my hair gets dry within 12 hours. i don't know, I feel like I use the right products and I don't get weeks of moisture like everyone else does.
> 
> I started oil rinsing and using the aloe vera juice dc method. It helps somewhat, but my hair still feels dry afterward several hours later. WTf is wrong with my hair?
> 
> 
> (Again, I don't use every product at the same time everyday.)


 

lushcoils I wouldn't worry too much about your growth rate. This isn't supposed to be a race and I can tell you that as long as I've been on the forum, it's the women whose hair grew at snail pace that seemed to reach great lengths with full, beautiful heads of hair. Those who made crazy claims of getting 2 inches a month never seemed to reach where the slow growers reached and if they did, their hair was just a'ight. Not Wanakee-ish or anything. Slow but sure wins the race. 

About broken pieces...that happens when your ends are too weak to hang on. That happens when you have splits. 

Now I know you dust regularly, but depending on how long you'd waited before you started this, chances are you may be leaving splits behind. What I mean is say you start dusting today and you do your first trim at an inch. That's a big cut and should leave you with nice healthy strands that you can maintain with 1/4 inch dustings every 2 months. But what if your damage was actually 1.5 inches up the strand. You would have left behind partial strands that are .5 inches long. They are weak and will break. Breaking on their own, they leave tear notches that continue to tear away leaving weak ends that continue to break. Every time you dust, you barely get rid of the damage so it stays and continues to break away.

I know it's disheartening to hear this but until you get rid of those ends, you will be experiencing breakage. It's OK to see a few broken strands but if it's a common thing, and they are tiny, then you know that much of your hair is less than whole strands--which is why they are breaking. Do a trim a little more than what you see breaking off...and you may actually nip the problem in the bud.

As for moisture...every time I see Shea butter mentioned, I reach for my lip balm coz to me that's not moisture at all. I am one of those people who can moisturize my hair one the day I wash it and not need to moisturize again until I wash it later in the week. Why, because I use something that actually has lots of MOISTURE and also has properties to hold MOISTURE to my hair. Yeah, you guessed it: S Curl. But I only use that when I am wearing my hair out. The rest of the time, I use nothing. I just baggy. 

You see, I know Shea butter and even concoctions of it feel "good" on application on my hair but always end up leaving my hair feeling dry and rough like a brush. I can see how baggying would give a temporary feeling of "moisturized hair" but the minute you take it off, it's dry city--because I'd expect nothing less from Shea butter. Yes, it's the debil in my book. 

Anyway, I keep daring people who say that their hair is dry to give the products they use to "moisturize" a miss and baggy bare hair after DCing and see if they don't discover a softness that is "NORMAL" to their hair that they never knew they had because they were using products that made their hair hard.


----------



## PureSilver

Hi everyone


 I'm really looking forward to some support on this thread.

*Hair profile?* 4B Natural, expremely fine strands, density is medium and currently i'm 2'' below APL stretched. 

*Reggie and products? W*ash and DC once per month with VO5 conditioners for washing and baking soda. I DC with trader joes Norish Spa, Pantene prov moisture conditioner and Tressemme moisture conditioner. I oil my scalp with WGHO and glycerine 4X per week. I think MTek makes me shed abnormally so i'm giving it a rest for another week.

*How do you style your hair? *I love long hair but i hate combing at this point, i wear weaves and wigs 99% of the time

*What problems do you have with your hair? *
Single strand knots are my enemy right now, my edges are also thin and have a cluster of baby fine hairs. My thin edges i think are due to my wig wearing and too much tension on my edges during my weave wearing


----------



## darlingdiva

lushcoils said:


> *Hair profile?*
> 
> 4b natural, 5-8 inches, fine/medium strands, thick density, spongy, needs protein
> 
> 
> *Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products*
> 
> (i don't use all of these products at once or everyday)
> shampoo 1x-3x a week - natural's gate biotin
> conditioner 2x-3x a week - trader joe's nourish spa
> deep conditioner 2x-3x - aubrey's honeysuckle rose
> moisturize (every day or every other day) - shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
> seal with (every day or every other day)- castor oil and/or hempseed oil
> 
> baggy with dc and seal with oils 1x-2x week; steam once a week
> 
> protein - aubrey's gbp once a week. seal with oil. baggy
> 
> I trim/dust every 2 months.
> Attempt to detangle monthly or every 2 months.
> 
> *How do you style your hair?*
> 
> twist extensions every 1-2 months
> break: twist outs for a week then back to twist extensions
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> 
> *shedding/thinning*
> recent setback - my hair just started to shed from the roots and it was very sore and now i have several thin spots on my head. I'm not sure what happened. It could be mix of stress from school and low ferrtain levels.
> 
> I'm taking iron pills. School should be over soon. Massaging scalp with jbco, aloe vera gel, and sulfur. I also bought some garlic conditioner to stop shedding. I hope this works.
> 
> Also, just started cleaning scalp with baking soda/honey/tea tree oil once a week. This is very soothing to my scalp/roots.
> 
> *slow growth (less than .5 inch a month)*
> 
> 
> I'm taking iron pills. Adding sulfur to scalp. Trying to be healthier..multivitatmin, water, better diet, exercise, managing stress..
> 
> 
> I really need help with the following. I've been natural for years. Though my breakage has decreased and dryness has improved somewhat, I still struggle with the following:
> 
> *breakage*
> Sometimes I feel like my hair breaks when I look at it. I don't know why since I use moisturizing products and use protein. My breakage has decreased over time now that I added some protein, but it still breaks when I rub my hand through my hair or manipulate it (twist, comb, etc). Tiny little hairs everywhere daily.
> 
> 
> 
> *dryness*
> 
> I feel like if I don't baggy everyday this hair just gets crispy. Ugh. I don't know how people can go days without moisturizing. The most I can do is every other day. But for the most part, my hair gets dry within 12 hours. i don't know, I feel like I use the right products and I don't get weeks of moisture like everyone else does.
> 
> I started oil rinsing and using the aloe vera juice dc method. It helps somewhat, but my hair still feels dry afterward several hours later. WTf is wrong with my hair?
> 
> 
> (Again, I don't use every product at the same time everyday.)


 
I agree with bluehatter's response to you.  I think that your regimen has a lot of layers, and that may be what is causing the dryness & breaking.  You said that you have started using protein, but you may not have been using it long enough for it to make the impact that it needs to make.

AO GPB is great because it is already moisture- and protein-balanced.  If you don't find that it's working for you, some other alternatives are Aphogee 2-Minute Keratin Reconstructor and MillCreek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner.


----------



## JudithO

softblackcotton said:


> If you have issues you are struggling with.. Please share...
> 
> Hair profile? 4B, fine to med strands, high density, Collarbone Length.
> 
> Reggie and products? My Reggie has changed throughout the years on lhcf because nothing seemed to be working for me. The lastest Reggie is For the past few months wash once a week with Giovanni Organics Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner. Wash hair in large twists.Deep conditioner every week with Shea Moisture Deep Contioner, every 2 months aphogee treatment. Use tangle teaser to detangle with scurl/water glycerin to moisturize, seal with castor oil. I have started to trim my own hair. Last trim 5/6 months ago. Just trimmed last night. I trim by twisting my hair and trimming off thinnest overhang pieces. You know where the bulk of the hair ends and you get the few longer strands overhanging.
> 
> How do you style your hair?
> I usually wear my hair in a wash and go curly fro. I used to use eco styler but because of the flaking I switched to kinky curly custard, however, I had my hair in micro (not too small) twists for the past 3.5 months. I am getting them re-done today.
> 
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> It seems like it is growing at an extremely slow rate plus experiences excessive breakage despite high moisture and PSing. For example, although I was resting it for the past 3.5 months, it has only grown about 3/4 inches. I have two bald spots from severe "hand in hair syndrome" that have not grown in yet. I am very disappointed and disgusted with my hair. I'm seeing people who went natural at the same time and at the same.length (CBL) I joined lhcf (2009) with BSL to MBL. Even with slow growing hair I should be at least at BSL by now.  What can I do?



softblackcotton

Girl... RUN from that tangle teaser... that thing detangles like a dream but shred by 4z fine strands to many pieces. Make your twists a little bigger... medium sized so you don't lose hair from detangling... I've never had any success with anything from shea moisture.... I like the Gio moisture SAS condish.... DC'ing with it should be okay as your protein.. and follow up with a pure moisture DC... 

I suggest that you trim of all your split ends.... join the twist challenge... and twist your hair every other week or once a month... once a week wash and DC with a light protein and moisture DC like (Gio SAS and Shescentit Avocado).. refresh your edges... and twist your hair with a leave in like kimmay's leave in mix, and seal with castor oil based product like qhemet aohc or any mix that works for you. 

Obviously, this is just a sample reggie... you can tweak based on how your hair reacts.. 



lushcoils said:


> *Hair profile?*
> 
> 4b natural, 5-8 inches, fine/medium strands, thick density, spongy, needs protein
> 
> *
> Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products*
> 
> (i don't use all of these products at once or everyday)
> shampoo 1x-3x a week - natural's gate biotin
> conditioner 2x-3x a week - trader joe's nourish spa
> deep conditioner 2x-3x - aubrey's honeysuckle rose
> moisturize (every day or every other day) - shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
> seal with (every day or every other day)- castor oil and/or hempseed oil
> 
> baggy with dc and seal with oils 1x-2x week; steam once a week
> 
> protein - aubrey's gbp once a week. seal with oil. baggy
> 
> I trim/dust every 2 months.
> Attempt to detangle monthly or every 2 months.
> *
> How do you style your hair?*
> 
> twist extensions every 1-2 months
> break: twist outs for a week then back to twist extensions
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> *
> shedding/thinning*
> recent setback - my hair just started to shed from the roots and it was very sore and now i have several thin spots on my head. I'm not sure what happened. It could be mix of stress from school and low ferrtain levels.
> 
> I'm taking iron pills. School should be over soon. Massaging scalp with jbco, aloe vera gel, and sulfur. I also bought some garlic conditioner to stop shedding. I hope this works.
> 
> Also, just started cleaning scalp with baking soda/honey/tea tree oil once a week. This is very soothing to my scalp/roots.
> 
> *slow growth (less than .5 inch a month)
> *
> 
> I'm taking iron pills. Adding sulfur to scalp. Trying to be healthier..multivitatmin, water, better diet, exercise, managing stress..
> 
> 
> I really need help with the following. I've been natural for years. Though my breakage has decreased and dryness has improved somewhat, I still struggle with the following:
> 
> *breakage*
> Sometimes I feel like my hair breaks when I look at it. I don't know why since I use moisturizing products and use protein. My breakage has decreased over time now that I added some protein, but it still breaks when I rub my hand through my hair or manipulate it (twist, comb, etc). Tiny little hairs everywhere daily.
> 
> 
> *
> dryness*
> 
> I feel like if I don't baggy everyday this hair just gets crispy. Ugh. I don't know how people can go days without moisturizing. The most I can do is every other day. But for the most part, my hair gets dry within 12 hours. i don't know, I feel like I use the right products and I don't get weeks of moisture like everyone else does.
> 
> I started oil rinsing and using the aloe vera juice dc method. It helps somewhat, but my hair still feels dry afterward several hours later. WTf is wrong with my hair?
> 
> 
> (Again, I don't use every product at the same time everyday.)



lushcoils

Please back off the twist extensions and twist with your own hair... I was in twists extensions for a year, and retained no length... my fine hair was just too fragile for it. Can you clarify your hair, and then DC with GBP and HSR following? Should help with the dryness.... I dont think baggying is necessary for u... since you DC often.... too much moisture can cause set backs for u... 



lushcoils said:


> @bluehatter
> 
> If I don't shampoo my hair at least every 3 days, my scalp gets very itchy. And it's a non-sulfate natural shampoo so it's not very drying. Plus, I have to counteract the product I put in my hair so I won't get build up from my products and from working out.
> 
> I have to deep condition/cowash/baggy about twice week...again either every other day or every 3-4 days because my hair gets really dry. Is it really extra manipulation if I'm just adding more moisture to it?



Can you cowash instead of shampoo?


----------



## mslionheart

lushcoils said:


> @bluehatter
> 
> If I don't shampoo my hair at least every 3 days, my scalp gets very itchy. And it's a non-sulfate natural shampoo so it's not very drying. Plus, I have to counteract the product I put in my hair so I won't get build up from my products and from working out.
> 
> I have to deep condition/cowash/baggy about twice week...again either every other day or every 3-4 days because my hair gets really dry. Is it really extra manipulation if I'm just adding more moisture to it?



Is this the routine you follow while you hair is in twist extensions? If you are doing this while the extensions are in and then just leaving the hair alone to dry then it shouldn't be too much manipulation as you are not combing and detangling every time. 

Nonie makes a good point about the Shea Moisture product. How long have you been using it? How does your hair (without extensions) react to it?

Have you considered cutting back on products to avoid build up? Deep conditioning AND co-washing in the same week might be a bit much. That's a lot of conditioner coating your hair.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Ladies , I just wanted to share my breakthrough. I started my journey relaxed, over processed relaxed, thank to a local stylist. At the time, I had no clue that it was over processed but I knew something was off. I then I became natural for a year. Then I went back on relaxing my hair 2008-2009.In  2010, I was natural again but i became BKT'd and I still am to this day.

*I had every hair status* imaginable and at the same time I was trying to see what worked best for me. What I love about BKT is that it made my hair manageable, it cut down on  time when it came to taking of my hair. 
*
Here are some important that many don't realize is :*

1- Find the right tools!!!! I have a ouidad comb. It help me a million when I was natural and when I was not. I love it and will never part from it!!!

2- Don't over look  the power of oils. I stumbled on two oil staples!!! Two oils that my hair is madly in love with. Argan oil...also known as Moroccan oil and Buriti oil. Any hair product with Buriti oil...may hair goes gaga for it. 

Argan oil = Moroccan oil.

3- One last thing that is good to know. Find a site that sells a large variety of  oil scents at a low price. WHY? Depending what  product you plan to try/ or will use. You might have to deal with scent issues.... I'm thinking of hair growth products... the sulfur smell. You want to have something to cover the smell or lessen the smell.


If you can get a bunch of sample smells, that you choose, for a low price. That is awesome. You can test and try and see what you like, what it smells like after a few hours...etc.


----------



## bride91501

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to some support on this thread.
> 
> *Hair profile?* 4B Natural, expremely fine strands, density is medium and currently i'm 2'' below APL stretched.
> 
> *Reggie and products? W*ash and DC once per month with VO5 conditioners for washing and baking soda. I DC with trader joes Norish Spa, Pantene prov moisture conditioner and Tressemme moisture conditioner. I oil my scalp with WGHO and glycerine 4X per week. I think MTek makes me shed abnormally so i'm giving it a rest for another week.
> 
> *How do you style your hair? *I love long hair but i hate combing at this point, i wear weaves and wigs 99% of the time
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> Single strand knots are my enemy right now, my edges are also thin and have a cluster of baby fine hairs. My thin edges i think are due to my wig wearing and too much tension on my edges during my weave wearing



SUNSHINE_BABY

Re the SSKs: if you are regularly applying Megatek to your scalp, and you're not taking or using anything to combat the shedding that comes along with it (garlic pills, garlic conditioner etc.), you're going to experience excessive shedding, which is going to lead to SSKs.

Thin Edges: I too suffer from this problem from my years of weave use/abuse. When I started my LHHJ nearly 2 yrs ago, I knew I had to give up my beloved weaves if I wanted my edges to recover.  You may have to arrive at this conclusion too  Wigs can be a good alternative....just be sure to get a good silk/satin cap to wear under your wig and lay the edges of the wig on the *cap*, not on your edges. I also make sure I keep my edges *well* moisturized and sealed/massaged daily with castor oil.

Questions: Why do you oil your scalp with WGO and glycerine? I've never heard of anyone doing this before. And....how are you wearing your hair under the wigs?


----------



## dicapr

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to some support on this thread.
> 
> *Hair profile?* 4B Natural, expremely fine strands, density is medium and currently i'm 2'' below APL stretched.
> 
> *Reggie and products? W*ash and DC once per month with VO5 conditioners for washing and baking soda. I DC with trader joes Norish Spa, Pantene prov moisture conditioner and Tressemme moisture conditioner. I oil my scalp with WGHO and glycerine 4X per week. I think MTek makes me shed abnormally so i'm giving it a rest for another week.
> 
> *How do you style your hair? *I love long hair but i hate combing at this point, i wear weaves and wigs 99% of the time
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> Single strand knots are my enemy right now, my edges are also thin and have a cluster of baby fine hairs. My thin edges i think are due to my wig wearing and too much tension on my edges during my weave wearing


 
I just started wearing a wig but I read that you should use a headband to protect your edges from the wig cap.  I lay the headband on my edges and then place the wig cap over it.  That way any rubbing is on the headband and not on my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle

LightEyedMami said:


> *Hair profile?* 4b/4c, thick hair strands
> 
> *Reggie and products? *Homemade Hair Butter, Shea Moisture, castor and jojoba oil (mainly), givonni shampoo,Aphogee 2 min, AOHSR Condish, and Giovonni condish & leave in sometimes.
> 
> *How do you style your hair?  *Up until a few weeks ago, all i would wear is twists, twists, and more twists!
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair?* Dryness, Tangling,Breakage, SSKs, not retaining because of issues already mentioned
> 
> -FYI.. have decided to heat train.



LightEyedMami I know that others have addressed you, but I'd really like to reiterate that you need more moisture in your strands!! I suggest you deep condition with AOHSR or GIO SAS more often, and use a stronger protein; perhaps AOGPB, before you begin to heat train. If not, you will begin to melt your strands with the heat. 

How do you maintain your twists? Do you seal your ends? Are you sure to trim your ends to lessen the occurrence of SSKS? Join the Twist/Braid/ Bun challenge! We will support you during this time.



softblackcotton said:


> If you have issues you are struggling with.. Please share...
> 
> Hair profile? 4B, fine to med strands, high density, Collarbone Length.
> 
> Reggie and products? My Reggie has changed throughout the years on lhcf because nothing seemed to be working for me. The lastest Reggie is For the past few months wash once a week with Giovanni Organics Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner. Wash hair in large twists.Deep conditioner every week with Shea Moisture Deep Contioner, every 2 months aphogee treatment. Use tangle teaser to detangle with scurl/water glycerin to moisturize, seal with castor oil. I have started to trim my own hair. Last trim 5/6 months ago. Just trimmed last night. I trim by twisting my hair and trimming off thinnest overhang pieces. You know where the bulk of the hair ends and you get the few longer strands overhanging.
> 
> How do you style your hair?
> *I usually wear my hair in a wash and go curly fro.* I used to use eco styler but because of the flaking I switched to kinky curly custard, however, I had my hair in micro (not too small) twists for the past 3.5 months. I am getting them re-done today.
> 
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> It seems like it is growing at an extremely slow rate plus experiences excessive breakage despite high moisture and PSing. For example, although I was resting it for the past 3.5 months, it has only grown about 3/4 inches. I have two bald spots from severe "hand in hair syndrome" that have not grown in yet. I am very disappointed and disgusted with my hair. I'm seeing people who went natural at the same time and at the same.length (CBL) I joined lhcf (2009) with BSL to MBL. Even with slow growing hair I should be at least at BSL by now.  What can I do?



softblackcotton WnG is a no-no if you're having moisture problems; it was time to protective style! Ditch the TT, and Shea Moisture, and experiment with other conditioning brands for moisturizing your hair. Also, you need a light protein to combat breakage and to allow more moisture into the strand. Do you seal with an oil? Make a spritz for your extensions as well and use it 3-4x a week. Your hair may need a lot of TLC under the weight of the added hair.



lushcoils said:


> *Hair profile?*
> 
> 4b natural, 5-8 inches, fine/medium strands, thick density, spongy, needs protein
> 
> *
> Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products*
> 
> (i don't use all of these products at once or everyday)
> shampoo 1x-3x a week - natural's gate biotin
> conditioner 2x-3x a week - trader joe's nourish spa
> deep conditioner 2x-3x - aubrey's honeysuckle rose
> moisturize (every day or every other day) - shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
> seal with (every day or every other day)- castor oil and/or hempseed oil
> 
> baggy with dc and seal with oils 1x-2x week; steam once a week
> 
> protein - aubrey's gbp once a week. seal with oil. baggy
> 
> I trim/dust every 2 months.
> Attempt to detangle monthly or every 2 months.
> *
> How do you style your hair?*
> 
> twist extensions every 1-2 months
> break: twist outs for a week then back to twist extensions
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> *
> shedding/thinning*
> recent setback - my hair just started to shed from the roots and it was very sore and now i have several thin spots on my head. I'm not sure what happened. It could be mix of stress from school and low ferrtain levels.
> 
> I'm taking iron pills. School should be over soon. *Massaging scalp with jbco, aloe vera gel, and sulfur. I also bought some garlic conditioner to stop shedding. I hope this works.
> 
> Also, just started cleaning scalp with baking soda/honey/tea tree oil once a week. This is very soothing to my scalp/roots. *
> 
> *slow growth (less than .5 inch a month)
> *
> 
> I'm taking iron pills. Adding sulfur to scalp. Trying to be healthier..multivitatmin, water, better diet, exercise, managing stress..
> 
> 
> I really need help with the following. I've been natural for years. Though my breakage has decreased and dryness has improved somewhat, I still struggle with the following:
> 
> *breakage*
> Sometimes I feel like my hair breaks when I look at it. I don't know why since I use moisturizing products and use protein. My breakage has decreased over time now that I added some protein, but it still breaks when I rub my hand through my hair or manipulate it (twist, comb, etc). Tiny little hairs everywhere daily.
> 
> 
> *
> dryness*
> 
> I feel like if I don't baggy everyday this hair just gets crispy. Ugh. I don't know how people can go days without moisturizing. The most I can do is every other day. But for the most part, my hair gets dry within 12 hours. i don't know, I feel like I use the right products and I don't get weeks of moisture like everyone else does.
> 
> I started oil rinsing and using the aloe vera juice dc method. It helps somewhat, but my hair still feels dry afterward several hours later. WTf is wrong with my hair?
> 
> 
> (Again, I don't use every product at the same time everyday.)





lushcoils said:


> @bluehatter
> 
> If I don't shampoo my hair at least every 3 days, my scalp gets very itchy. And it's a non-sulfate natural shampoo so it's not very drying. Plus, I have to counteract the product I put in my hair so I won't get build up from my products and from working out.
> 
> I have to deep condition/cowash/baggy about twice week...again either every other day or every 3-4 days because my hair gets really dry. Is it really extra manipulation if I'm just adding more moisture to it?



lushcoils You need to simplify your regimen. You are doing a lot with a lot of products, but not seeing the benefit. 

I know you have an itchy scalp; do you have eczema too? Do you use a natural pomade to soothe the scalp? I would try a tea-tree oil and neem based pomade to address your scalp. Sulfate free shampoos can still strip the hair and scalp if used excessively; you are not adding enough moisture back into your hair and scalp to justify its usage. Have you tried co-washing?

Many of your products have protein; your poo, your moisturizer, you use AOGPB once a week, and then you wear extensions. It's too much at one time, causing your hair to shed and break.

You have the garlic shampoo, try that. It will dry your hair out, so be sure to use AOHSR mixed with your castor oil and steam it in afterwards. Then, air  dry in twists or braids and protective style. For daily maintenance, make a spritz of AOHSR, AVJ, a tiny bit of oil, and lots of water. Seal your ends 3-4x week. If you must, sleep in your baggy. This should turn your hair around for the better, but it will take time.



SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to some support on this thread.
> 
> *Hair profile?* 4B Natural, expremely fine strands, density is medium and currently i'm 2'' below APL stretched.
> 
> *Reggie and products? W*ash and DC once per month with VO5 conditioners for washing and baking soda. I DC with trader joes Norish Spa, Pantene prov moisture conditioner and Tressemme moisture conditioner. I oil my scalp with WGHO and glycerine 4X per week. I think MTek makes me shed abnormally so i'm giving it a rest for another week.
> 
> *How do you style your hair? *I love long hair but i hate combing at this point, i wear weaves and wigs 99% of the time
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> Single strand knots are my enemy right now, my edges are also thin and have a cluster of baby fine hairs. My thin edges i think are due to my wig wearing and too much tension on my edges during my weave wearing



SUNSHINE BABY Your products have a lot of protein too. You need a more moisture in your strands! Do you have castor oil to massage into your edges for the baby fine areas? Do you seal the ends of your hair under the wig? When was your last trim?


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @greenandchic I do complete washes (ie shampoo, conditioner or DC, then ACV rinse) twice a week and I am very comfortable with that; so you're not alone in this. Don't worry about what others do; do you.



Thanks, Nonie.  Its not so much a matter of what others do, its more wondering why _my _hair doesn't retain much length.   I tried just about everything imaginable over the years that I started really embracing my hair. 

(Re-posted from a recent thread) 
_It could be my imagination, but I think my hair grew 1"  in this past month.  I had a lock  I had to cut out of my hair which left me a tiny piece 2.5" long.  I  measured last night and its now 3.5.  My hair does grow faster in the  back.  Now if only I can retain my hair better.    My hair overall is almost the same length as it was last summer...wonder why that is. 		_

Terminal length?


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic uhmm...I don't follow. You say you were at 2.5 and now are at 3.5. What part of that means you have bad retention? If you had bad retention, you'd still be at 2.5.


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @greenandchic uhmm...I don't follow. You say you were at 2.5 and now are at 3.5. What part of that means you have bad retention? If you had bad retention, you'd still be at 2.5.




Nonie - The part that's short is protected and very new.  Its the ends of the longer part of my hair that I'm apparently not retaining, hence same length for 8-9 months.


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic said:


> @Nonie - The part that's short is protected and very new. Its the ends of the longer part of my hair that I'm apparently not retaining, hence same length for 8-9 months.


 
greenandchic How often do you dust? You know the longer your hair has been on your head, the more wear and tear it has endured so the ends can wreak havoc on the rest of your strands and affect your retention. 

Hair that hasn't reached shoulder length is usualler newer and stronger because it hasn't been manipulated or subjected to the elements and it doesn't endure the friction of rubbing on shoulders, clothes. Being protected within the longer strands also works in favor of the shorter hair.


----------



## Poohbear

Nonie, I knew you meant wetting your twists after you did them on dry hair. The times that I have wet my dry twists after they have been done on dry hair, my twists get puny looking from the water, mine do not fatten.

No, I don't twist loosely nor very tight. And no, my hair is not shrunken when I first twist it on dry hair. My hair is previously stretched out before I twist on dry hair.

Most of the pics I have are of twists done on dry stretched hair. I never took pics of twists done on wet hair because I thought it was ugly. I may have a couple of wet twist pics from when my hair was shorter right after doing the BC but not any recent ones.



Nonie said:


> @Poohbear,* I don't mean twisting on wet hair. I mean wetting the twists after you do them on dry hair. They WILL fatten. *Why? Coz shrinkage will make them do that. I don't think there's any way to avoid that unless your twists are coated with a serum. When I twirl before I twist, I get very skinny twists but they hang longer than if I didn't twirl. If you do the twirling, you'll see what I mean about getting skinny twists that are also very tight. But every time you wash them, they WILL fatten. It is the nature of shrinkage. Shrinkage causes poofing, so it cannot be avoided.
> 
> Still I find it odd that you get bigger twists when you twist on dry than when you twist on wet. Do you twist loosely? Is your hair shrunken when you twist on dry or stretched? Do you have photos of the twists you get with dry and with wet hair? I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> Below is an experiment I did a little over two years ago. The twists you see starting from left represent:
> 
> Twist done on dry hair then dunked (It's not much fuller but will get fuller with subsequent washes);
> Twist done on wet hair (a lot shorter and also slightly fatter than that done on dry hair--which is what I'd expect coz wet hair shrinks);
> Twist done on dry hair (hangs longer than all others but is skinny and frayed at the ends)


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @greenandchic How often do you dust? You know the longer your hair has been on your head, the more wear and tear it has endured so the ends can wreak havoc on the rest of your strands and affect your retention.
> 
> Hair that hasn't reached shoulder length is usualler newer and stronger because it hasn't been manipulated or subjected to the elements and it doesn't endure the friction of rubbing on shoulders, clothes. Being protected within the longer strands also works in favor of the shorter hair.



Nonie - I admit I don't do much dusting. I may have tried it twice last year.  I don't know how effective I was when I did.  I guess I have a hard time doing it with my hair always being natural and never straightened.


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic said:


> @Nonie - I admit I don't do much dusting. I may have tried it twice last year. I don't know how effective I was when I did. I guess I have a hard time doing it with my hair always being natural and never straightened.


 
@greenandchic, I started dusting not because I believed I'd see anything. It just made sense to me that if you leave a withered end on your head--and no hair is beyond this because all organic matter will grow old and wear away--then like a cancer it'll just cause weakening of more of the strand as the tear travels up or breaks off leaving a weaker end that will just break as fast as my hair grows.

For 30 years, I stayed at SL. Even during jheri curl era which is when my hair really grew long, the longest I ever saw my hair get is 6 inches. People with coarser strands may make it beyond that without trimming. But in time, even their tough strands reach their limit and will break off...even though it may be at a longer length than fine haired ladies.

I keep posting this image coz nothing makes more sense to me than seeing how wearing of strands affects them than seeing it magnified. 






Assume you haven't dusted in a long time and then you decide to dust. Dusting means cutting off a tiny bit (say @ C) Look at the damage you leave behind. The third stand is so worn it's thinner than the first/top strand. Why is that? Because it started off looking like the top strand but part of it ripped off. In its skinny state, it doesn't have a prayer. It will take very little manipulation for it to break off. The top strand has a tear which will taper to a thin section on one side and fall off. Leaving a tiny skinny strand.

So after 6 months, the strands endure more wear, and you dust at B. You still leave behind so much damage that continues to rob you of retention.

Now consider if you started off with a good cut to the left of A so that you removed all the already-there damage. Then just before the tears get big, you cut them off right at their beginning. You end up leaving yourself with WHOLE strands that are stronger and that won't be breaking and your retention improves.

When I didn't dust, this is what happened to my strands. They grew long alright:





But they got thinner and thinner at the ends because the damage I showed in the earlier diagram was happening to them. (Bottom pics show how I got rid of the damage I was saying is necessary to get rid of if you hope to retain better) And those thin ends would break off and I'd stay at SL. (I should mention that the length you see of the skinny ended strands was not achieved with me not dusting. Actually until just 4 months before that pic was taken, I was dusting like clockwork every 6-8 weeks. And I went from one inch of natural hair to this first pic in one year following that schedule:






Granted, it's nothing to write home about and even though my strands are thick all the way to the ends, one could argue that my hair is still fairly new so should be retaining well. But I should mention that I never ever saw my hair get to that length in a year. It would take its time and that was my terminal length. 

After another year of religious dusting every 6-8 weeks, my hair grew to the longest it had ever been in over 30 years of my life on earth:






Now notice how thick my ends are. And when I dropped the ball on dusting, my hair went to the state below and it took only 4 months for me to get weak strands that clearly were going to break off if I didn't decide to cut them myself:





I started to dust religiously again like clockwork in 2010 and I'm about BSL now and my strands are thick. I don't make a lot of effort to care for my hair so I cannot expect miracles but for someone who is as careless with her hair as I am (not moisturizing, sealing or PSing) that I'm steadily making progress and not feeling stuck when for over 30 years I was, surely is evidence that there's something in regular dusting so you remove tear notches.

I never dust on straightened hair. My hair is in mini twists and I just put them up in a pony and pull one out at a time and snip off the same amount from each one. So you do not need to straighten your hair to dust. Many of us on the forum dust our hair in its shrunken state. By making sure the twists and braids are small, you can get a more or less even results if you take off the same from all of them.


----------



## Xaragua

judy4all said:


> *Hair profile?*
> I have 4b hair with fine density strands in the front and medium strands in the back
> 
> *Reggie and products? *
> 
> I use to wash my hair every 2 weeks with beautiful curls shea butter shampoo and i would condition with either herbal essence hello hydration, totally twisted or garnier  fructis come clean conditioner.
> I deep condition once a month with either hairveda sitrinillah mix with AOGPB,or shea moisture purification mask.
> i moisturized with shea butter mix with castor oil, olive oil, coconut oil before twisting it, after that i would moisturize as needed.
> 
> *How do you style your hair? *
> I mostly wear my hair in medium twists, but i just install my first set of mini twists last week and i plan to keep it for 3 weeks or a month.
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> I have a lot of problems with my ends, SSks, split ends, tangles (mostly the front)
> I don't know exactly why, but he front of my hair sheds way more than the back.
> I also have thinning edges,
> 
> PS- allergic to sulfur, cannot really do sulfur mix.


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie - Thanks for posting that! I have been dusting. I take off about 1/4" every 3-5 months.  I was getting it mixed up with S & D which is a bit different.  I wonder if I should do it more often...


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic said:


> @Nonie - Thanks for posting that! I have been dusting. I take off about 1/4" every 3-5 months. I was getting it mixed up with S & D which is a bit different. I wonder if I should do it more often...


 
greenandchic, if you have fine strands, I believe you should do it sooner. Did you see how badly my ends became after I waited just 4 months to dust? I had been having very good ends and it took just 4 months for them to get so bad that I had to chop of 2 whole inches. If I had been dusting regularly, all I'd have taken out in that time would have been 0.5 of an inch and I'd have retained 1.5 inches gained. So instead of being stuck at 9-11 inches needing 2 inches chopped off leaving me at 7 inches or so, I might have been at 10.5-12.5 inches!!!

If you're waiting till you have damage that has gone so far and then only chopping off a 1/4 inch, then you're just leaving the hair to break off on its own. Strands that are already torn will not stick around. No wonder you feel your retention sucks. 

You may have to make a big cut like I did to get your hair to where your strands have the same thickness to the ends, and THEN start doing your regular dusting. Because even if you dust sooner but are still leaving split or thinned ends, you are still allowing breakage to keep costing you length. 

If you PS religiously, you might be able to spread the cut over a longer period but IMO the longer you take to fix the problem the longer it'll take to see your hair turn around.


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @greenandchic, if you have fine strands, I believe you should do it sooner. Did you see how badly my ends became after I waited just 4 months to dust? I had been having very good ends and it took just 4 months for them to get so bad that I had to chop of 2 whole inches. If I had been dusting regularly, all I'd have taken out in that time would have been 0.5 of an inch and I'd have retained 1.5 inches gained. So instead of being stuck at 9-11 inches needing 2 inches chopped off leaving me at 7 inches or so, I might have been at 10.5-12.5 inches!!!
> 
> If you're waiting till you have damage that has gone so far and then only chopping off a 1/4 inch, then you're just leaving the hair to break off on its own. Strands that are already torn will not stick around. No wonder you feel your retention sucks.
> 
> You may have to make a big cut like I did to get your hair to where your strands have the same thickness to the ends, and THEN start doing your regular dusting. Because even if you dust sooner but are still leaving split or thinned ends, you are still allowing breakage to keep costing you length.
> 
> If you PS religiously, you might be able to spread the cut over a longer period but IMO the longer you take to fix the problem the longer it'll take to see your hair turn around.



I think I will do a blowout (the first in almost 10 years), then trim my hair.  I think it really needs to be done - even up to 1/2".  Thanks for the advice of dusting more; my strands are fine to medium.  I PS almost all the time so that's not an issue.  

Thanks for the advice, Nonie!  I love this thread!


----------



## lushcoils

I can't find who asked, but I wash, dc, condition, protein, baggy, steam, oil rinse, etc etc in my extensions. 

My natural hair (w/o extensions) likes shea moisture sealed with castor oil on and off. Sometimes it works very well, other times it doesn't. I can't figure out why it does this. 

Nonie,

So what do you to your hair during the week in between washes? 

How long do you all baggy for? 

From the advice, it seems that I should just shampoo, condition, protein, and deep condition and moisture and seal on the same day once a week... and maybe seal a couple of times a week if needed.

I'm confused on how to handle my hair in between wash/condition days as it gets dry during the week which is why I baggy my dc and/or cowash in between wash days. 

I'm scared of this new routine, but I'm going to try. 


darlingdiva, 

Thanks for the alternatives. I may give them a try. I've been using protein for the past several months. I didn't use them when I originally bc 2 years ago. My hair seems to do better with it, but maybe I should limit my use to weekly or a couple times a week.

judy4all,

I have to wear extensions because at my length I would look like a boy, and I'm not trying to waste my prime years.  Plus, whenever I do twists, they end up looking like locs. I haven't mastered making them looked defined yet. They also shrink too much and end up all over the place after I sleep. ugh. Before my bc 2 years ago, I wore my natural hair w/o extensions for 2 years and it got me no where. So I don't think it's the extensions. My hair is actually the longest it has been in a long time.

I'm not sure if it matters, but I usually just baggy my dc. Is that causing too much moisture? I'm going to cut down to only dcing once a week or maybe once every 4 days depending on my hair feels.

NappyNelle,

 what do you to your hair during the week in between washes? 

All this time, I thought my regimen was simple. I used to use more product than this. 

I usually cowashed about 1-3x a week, depending on how my hair felt.
Hmm, maybe I'll cut back my protein to once or twice a week only.

"so be sure to use AOHSR mixed with your castor oil and steam it in  afterwards. Then, air  dry in twists or braids and protective style. For  daily maintenance, make a spritz of AOHSR, AVJ, a tiny bit of oil, and  lots of water." Doing this now. Sleeping in my baggy, will see how my hair feels tomorrow.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## softblackcotton

bluehatter said:
			
		

> How long have you been using the Tangle Teaser? There have been other members who were happy with it at first, but after a bit of time they noticed that it was causing breakage and splits. When Mwedzi (who is a hair twin of mine) reported that it damaged her hair, I knew to stay far away from it.
> 
> Are you saying that you have been CBL since 2009? When did you stop relaxing?




I've been using the Tangle Teaser for a almost a year. It has been a life saver to me because I have very tangle prone and major shrinkage prone hair on top of being tender headed. I am so.embarrassed to admit stopped relaxing at 15 ( 12 years ago ). The longest my hair has ever been is about 3-4 inches past shoulder length which is CBL and that's only the bottom layer.  I've tried a lot of methods can't seem to get any longer than that.


----------



## softblackcotton

Nonie said:
			
		

> What PSing and resting of your hair do you do? softblackcotton?



Psing to me has been wearing my hair in micro twist extensions for extended periods of time past 3.5 months. I also had medium braids for 2.5 months prior . So I wore my hair in some kind of braid or twist extensions for the past 6 months. I have trimmed each time I removed the extensions. I think I trim about an 1/2 inch,but it could be more since my hair has 80-90% shrinkage. When my hair is not in extensions I do not PS because nothing looks good due to the bald patches which are growing in so painfully slow. Last time I braided my hair in December the patch on the left side of my head had enough hair to grip, but when the braids fell out it ripped out my hair with it. I guess the hair wasn't long or,strong enough to hold a braid extension for a long period of time. I'm so embarrassed. I had to get extensions again to cover that patch until it has grows out again. There are no styles I could wear on my natural hair without the patch being seen.


----------



## JudithO

@softblackcotton Girl...No... 12 yrs and CBL is absolutely unacceptable... *Going back to find your original post* .... I'll be back....

Whew... Ok.. I thot CBL was "Chin" bone length....  lol... but still your reggie needs a major revamp...


----------



## WyrdWay

softblackcotton said:
			
		

> Psing to me has been wearing my hair in micro twist extensions for extended periods of time past 3.5 months. I also had medium braids for 2.5 months prior . So I wore my hair in some kind of braid or twist extensions for the past 6 months. I have trimmed each time I removed the extensions. I think I trim about an 1/2 inch,but it could be more since my hair has 80-90% shrinkage. When my hair is not in extensions I do not PS because nothing looks good due to the bald patches which are growing in so painfully slow. Last time I braided my hair in December the patch on the left side of my head had enough hair to grip, but when the braids fell out it ripped out my hair with it. I guess the hair wasn't long or,strong enough to hold a braid extension for a long period of time. I'm so embarrassed. I had to get extensions again to cover that patch until it has grows out again. There are no styles I could wear on my natural hair without the patch being seen.



softblackcotton
 May I suggest cornrows and a wig for a while to give your scalp/hair a chance to heal up and those patches to grow back. Your folicles may not beable to handle the weight of the extentions.


----------



## Foxglove

softblackcotton said:


> Psing to me has been wearing my hair in micro twist extensions for extended periods of time past 3.5 months. I also had medium braids for 2.5 months prior . So I wore my hair in some kind of braid or twist extensions for the past 6 months. I have trimmed each time I removed the extensions. I think I trim about an 1/2 inch,but it could be more since my hair has 80-90% shrinkage. When my hair is not in extensions I do not PS because nothing looks good due to the bald patches which are growing in so painfully slow. Last time I braided my hair in December the patch on the left side of my head had enough hair to grip, but when the braids fell out it ripped out my hair with it. I guess the hair wasn't long or,strong enough to hold a braid extension for a long period of time. I'm so embarrassed. I had to get extensions again to cover that patch until it has grows out again. There are no styles I could wear on my natural hair without the patch being seen.



Do you need to trim so often? It also sounds like you're trimming off all your progress


----------



## Honi

For my daughter.

Hair profile: 4b, fine strands, very thick.

Reggie and products: Wash once a week in loosely braided sections with diluted Dr. Bronners castile soap mixed with oil followed by diluted white vinegar. Condition with Baba de Caracol under steamer.
CO wash with Baba De Caracol.
Oil rinses

How do you style your hair: I apply a mixture of unrefined coconut oil, soybean oil and olive oil to each section before braiding or putting into ponytails. Tie it down. Airdry only. Still looking for a really good leave-in that works consistently.

What problems do you have with your hair: Knots...little ones. I have to make sure I feel through each section and carefully remove them before braiding her hair and this takes up alot of time. Some can be found closer to the scalp, others middle of the section.

Dryness. I still struggle to find the perfect spray moisturizer without glycerin so the search is still ongoing.


----------



## faithVA

softblackcotton said:


> Psing to me has been wearing my hair in micro twist extensions for extended periods of time past 3.5 months. I also had medium braids for 2.5 months prior . So I wore my hair in some kind of braid or twist extensions for the past 6 months. I have trimmed each time I removed the extensions. I think I trim about an 1/2 inch,but it could be more since my hair has 80-90% shrinkage. When my hair is not in extensions I do not PS because nothing looks good due to the bald patches which are growing in so painfully slow. Last time I braided my hair in December the patch on the left side of my head had enough hair to grip, but when the braids fell out it ripped out my hair with it. I guess the hair wasn't long or,strong enough to hold a braid extension for a long period of time. I'm so embarrassed. I had to get extensions again to cover that patch until it has grows out again. There are no styles I could wear on my natural hair without the patch being seen.


 
Softblackcotten, You need to give your hair and scalp a rest from the extensions. Some people can handle wearing extensions back to back and for long periods.  But it can still be taxing on the scalp.

I feel you on the bald patches. You may want to put in braids with your own hair and wig it for a while. Your scalp needs a rest. And you need to get to your scalp on a regular basis to give it some much needed TLC.


----------



## PureSilver

dicapr said:


> I just started wearing a wig but I read that you should use a headband to protect your edges from the wig cap. I lay the headband on my edges and then place the wig cap over it. That way any rubbing is on the headband and not on my edges.


 
Thanks for that useful tip on using the headband on my edges, i will try that the next time i wear my wig, right now i'm in a messed up weave i  got installed on my birthday on friday last.....smh.


----------



## JudithO

Honi said:


> For my daughter.
> 
> Hair profile: 4b, fine strands, very thick.
> 
> Reggie and products: Wash once a week in loosely braided sections with diluted Dr. Bronners castile soap mixed with oil followed by diluted white vinegar. Condition with Baba de Caracol under steamer.
> CO wash with Baba De Caracol.
> Oil rinses
> 
> How do you style your hair: I apply a mixture of unrefined coconut oil, soybean oil and olive oil to each section before braiding or putting into ponytails. Tie it down. Airdry only. Still looking for a really good leave-in that works consistently.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair: Knots...little ones. I have to make sure I feel through each section and carefully remove them before braiding her hair and this takes up alot of time. Some can be found closer to the scalp, others middle of the section.
> 
> Dryness. I still struggle to find the perfect spray moisturizer without glycerin so the search is still ongoing.



Honi I never had a problem with knots.... Even if I did, I didnt notice.. Nonie NappyNelle Allandra Any insight? Why do you need a spray moisturizer? A cream won't work?


----------



## softblackcotton

WyrdWay said:


> @softblackcotton
> May I suggest cornrows and a wig for a while to give your scalp/hair a chance to heal up and those patches to grow back. Your folicles may not beable to handle the weight of the extentions.


 
I believe you are on to something here. I wore my hair in braid extensions for most of the 12 years since I've been natural and I have seen little progress in terms of length. My only seems to get thicker instead of longer. However, after I found out about EcoStyler with Olive Oil and it's ability to define 4b curs, I fell in love in my wash and go fros for a year. I wore my hair in wash and go fros for all of 2010 and half of 2011. I saw a little progress, but not anything to write home about. Especially since I lost all of the process due to not trimming regularly and whenever I stretched my hair I had tons of mid strand splits. TONS! So I went a year without extensions wearing my hair in wash and go fros with ecostyler gel to define my curl pattern and profusely deep condtioning and moisturizing with SCURL and I still saw little to no progress. 



Foxglove said:


> Do you need to trim so often? It also sounds like you're trimming off all your progress


 
I just started to trim my hair. Last October 2011 was the first trim I've ever had as a natural. I trimmed out at least 3.5 to 4 inches intentionally to get rid of the mid strand splits. My hair was stretched by a heat-less rollerset. I noticed a moderate decrease in breakage after I trimmed off the splits. I just trimmed for the 2nd time this past Saturday. I believe I trimmed only 1 inch off, but it may be more since my hair was shrunken. I'm thinking maybe I should BC and start over. My last BC was 2007 even though I had been natural for 7 years at that time, my hair was just not cooperating so I got frustrated and chopped it all off. I am on the verge of chopping it off again. It's a shame I am going through this and I've been natural so long and tried so many things. 



faithVA said:


> @softblackcotten, You need to give your hair and scalp a rest from the extensions. Some people can handle wearing extensions back to back and for long periods. But it can still be taxing on the scalp.
> 
> I feel you on the bald patches. You may want to put in braids with your own hair and wig it for a while. Your scalp needs a rest. And you need to get to your scalp on a regular basis to give it some much needed TLC.


 
I wish a could find a wig that I thought was attractive on me. I like half wigs that look like curly natural hair. I wore a wig that looked like micro braid extesions for the entire year of 2008 until my hair grew long enough for braids again (after my BC of natural hair in 2007)  and I was extremely self conscious most of the time, (people staring at my hairline and scalp wondering if my hair was real ) Maybe a curly natural looking full enclosure weave could be an option but it have to be extemely convincing. I've never had a sew in before. I honestly want to BC again because I feel a bit hopeless at this point.


----------



## Honi

judy4all said:


> Honi I never had a problem with knots.... Even if I did, I didnt notice.. Nonie NappyNelle Allandra Any insight? Why do you need a spray moisturizer? A cream won't work?



judy4all. I prefer a spray/mist over a cream due to the amount of product used over time. I'm just looking for a softening effect to detangle before using my oil mix.

The knots/matting I think is from the shed hair that gets wrapped around the strands. When I take the time to remove it it's just one strand that comes out. I guess I should work with smaller sections but I don't have that much time in the world. I have to work quickly while her hair is still damp and her hair seems to expand.


----------



## JudithO

softblackcotton I just feel like you need to start this journey all over again... So sorry you have been going through this... If I were you, I will trim it really short... and wear it out for at least 6 months... staying on a strict reggie.... What is your hair type again? 4B? Fine/medium/course?


----------



## JudithO

Honi Try Giovanni SAS conditioner mixed with water... 1 part conditioner to 5 or 6 parts water... that worked really well for me in the past.


----------



## Honi

judy4all said:


> Honi Try Giovanni SAS conditioner mixed with water... 1 part conditioner to 5 or 6 parts water... that worked really well for me in the past.



judy4all. Will do thanks! How long did it work for you as far as moisture retention?


----------



## softblackcotton

judy4all said:


> @softblackcotton I just feel like you need to start this journey all over again... So sorry you have been going through this... If I were you, I will trim it really short... and wear it out for at least 6 months... staying on a strict reggie.... What is your hair type again? 4B? Fine/medium/course?


 
@judy4all, That's what I am thinking too. All signs are pointing towards BC again. It would be my 2nd BC as a natural.  My hair type is mostly 4B with fine and medium strands with high density or thickness. I'm not looking forward to being bald again.


----------



## JudithO

Honi I used it mostly cos it detangles like a dream... as long as I seal with a castor oil based product, my hair retains moisture... but keep up with your DC's... that's where the majority of the moisture comes from... 

softblackcotton Sweetie... i'm so sorry... I know you are feeling down.. but it sounds like a BC is the best thing you can do for yourself now... Hanging on to your hair may cost you progress and may weigh you down mentally... just think about it this way... this is your chance to get it right... save money on those extension braids... etc... We can help you build a reggie easily and you can grow from there...


----------



## faithVA

softblackcotton said:


> I wish a could find a wig that I thought was attractive on me. I like half wigs that look like curly natural hair. I wore a wig that looked like micro braid extesions for the entire year of 2008 until my hair grew long enough for braids again (after my BC of natural hair in 2007) and I was extremely self conscious most of the time, (people staring at my hairline and scalp wondering if my hair was real ) Maybe a curly natural looking full enclosure weave could be an option but it have to be extemely convincing. I've never had a sew in before. I honestly want to BC again because I feel a bit hopeless at this point.


 
If you feel you need to BC then do so. Just use what you have learned this time to grow your hair out. After you BC perhaps you can get some comb coils. 

Trust me I know how tough it is to grow hair out. I shaved mine bald and started all over. And there are the in between stages where it doesn't look good. But I had to focus on what is important, 1. Healthy Scalp, 2. Healthy Hair 3. Length Retention 4. Having cute hair 

Hopefully doing 1, 2 and 3 will lead to  4 for a long period of time :yep


----------



## lushcoils

softblackcotton said:


> @judy4all, That's what I am thinking too. All signs are pointing towards BC again. It would be my 2nd BC as a natural.  My hair type is mostly 4B with fine and medium strands with high density or thickness. I'm not looking forward to being bald again.




softblackcotton

I have the same exact hair type. I've been on this HHJ for about 10 years now and have had to BC at least 4 times..maybe more. I've lost count at this point. I love my hair texture, but what's the point if it's so fragile and picky. 

Can someone answer my question of how to keep hair moisturized throughout the week if I'm not supposed to moisture and seal daily, nor cowash more than once a week, or deep condition more than once a week?


----------



## JudithO

lushcoils The struggle is finding a way to remain moisturized while avoiding over manipulation. If you DC properly every week, I dont think you need to moisturize daily.. but you can't slack on your DC's. 

If you feel you are too dry during the week, spray lightly with water and fluff with some oil on your hands. 

You can cowash more than once a week, but I would only do it if im in braids or twists...

I find that a safe reggie with relaxed/natural is

cowash/wash once a week, protein, and moisture DC... protective style till next wash. 

You can modify that reggie based on how your hair reacts... Castor oil based products do a great job sealing in moisture...


----------



## Nonie

lushcoils said:


> Nonie,
> 
> So what do you to your hair during the week in between washes?
> 
> How long do you all baggy for?
> 
> From the advice, it seems that I should just shampoo, condition, protein, and deep condition and moisture and seal on the same day once a week... and maybe seal a couple of times a week if needed.
> 
> I'm confused on how to handle my hair in between wash/condition days as it gets dry during the week which is why I baggy my dc and/or cowash in between wash days.
> 
> I'm scared of this new routine, but I'm going to try.



lushcoils, while I'm wearing my hair out, I'll wash it in braids, apply S Curl and comb it out into a puff while damp. It shrinks into a compact hard 'fro by the end of the day. 







I then take off the friendly elastic, grab a section and spray it again with S Curl to soften. I comb through because once it's wet again with just S Curl it's soft as if it's wet with conditioner. I then braid that section and keep doing that till all my hair is in "Celie braids":






I then baggy for the night. 

In the morning, when I take the cap off my hair is soft like butter. I style it...and this time it stays soft all day:






 (My hair only gets hard with S Curl if I apply when it's damp. If I apply S Curl to dry hair, it becomes soft and stays soft. If I baggy, then that softness will last for days!) At night, all I do is braid my hair (I don't apply S Curl again) and baggy. In the morning, my hair is still soft and easy to comb and it stays moist all day. This continues every day until I wash it about every 3-4 days. 

Seriously my hair stays as fluffy and soft as it looks in this photo. It feels cool and moist without being sticky. I can't say enough good things about S Curl.






When I'm in twists as I am now and have been since August 2009, I don't use anything at all. I just shampoo, condition, and either dunk head in ACV solution as last step of wash or towel dry then spritz with ACV rinse solution. I let my hair drip-dry loose, or I will style it and let it airdry in a style. At night I just put on a baggy. In the morning I take off the baggy.  If my hair is already in a style that I plan on wearing the next day, usually I use Saran wrap which preserves the style...




so I don't have to style every morning. Easy peasy!





And even with this no product regimen, my hair is so soft.


----------



## mslionheart

Honi said:


> The knots/matting I think is from the shed hair that gets wrapped around the strands. When I take the time to remove it it's just one strand that comes out. I guess I should work with smaller sections but I don't have that much time in the world. I have to work quickly while her hair is still damp and her hair seems to expand.



Can you keep a spray bottle of water on hand to dampen her hair as you work through it? 



lushcoils said:


> Can someone answer my question of how to keep hair moisturized throughout the week if I'm not supposed to moisture and seal daily, nor cowash more than once a week, or deep condition more than once a week?



Lush, moisturizing and sealing on a daily basis is not necessarily bad. It's just that in conjuction with everything else you mentioned, it sounds like you are doing a lot to your hair. Take one day a week to do your entire shampoo/deep condition/ moisturize routine. Then during the week you can use a moisturizer if needed. Judy gave some good tips in her response.



softblackcotton said:


> I honestly want to BC again because I feel a bit hopeless at this point.



If you really feel that another BC is in order, then go for it. Ideally, you want to reach a point where you are comfortable wearing your own hair out without extensions, just to give it a break. Does it seem like your bald patches are growing back? If you did a BC again, would you be okay wearing your hair that way or would you want to use wigs?


----------



## Nonie

judy4all said:


> Honi I never had a problem with knots.... Even if I did, I didnt notice.. Nonie NappyNelle Allandra Any insight? Why do you need a spray moisturizer? A cream won't work?




judy4all, I don't have problems with knots either. It could be because I don't use products (I once shared that when I tried to do my twists w/ S Curl on them, it felt like my hair was going to knot up. I do know that my hair is easiest to work with after it's been washed. Strands slide past each other with ease. I participated in a discussion that questioned whether there was a link between products and SSKs. You can see that discussion here). I also know that some people say that their hair starts to have SSKs when they wait too long to dust, and so use that as a sign that dusting is in order. I never wait too long to dust, so maybe that's another reason I never have this issue. Practicing a low mani regimen may also help. Many people who get them tend to love WNGs and so are always wearing hair shrunken and letting it do its thang. I am careful to keep my strands stretched all the time and locked in a style that doesn't allow them to do whatever they want. Honi


----------



## softblackcotton

lushcoils said:


> @softblackcotton
> 
> I have the same exact hair type. I've been on this HHJ for about 10 years now and have had to BC at least 4 times..maybe more. *I've lost count at this point. I love my hair texture, but what's the point if it's so fragile and picky.*
> 
> Can someone answer my question of how to keep hair moisturized throughout the week if I'm not supposed to moisture and seal daily, nor cowash more than once a week, or deep condition more than once a week?


 
I feel my hair is very fragile also. I've been very low to low manipulation for most of my 12 year hair journey. I started out with growafrohair long.com "crown and glory method", nappurality.com, and now a mixture of LHCF and youtube bloggers. I just can't get it right. All we can do is pray now. After such a long time struggling for inches, it may be out our hands. I while ago, I promised God that I will cut off all my hair on my head now, if He will help me to grow my hair long and strong to my desire of waist length. Guess it's time to fulfill the promise. 



bluehatter said:


> If you really feel that another BC is in order, then go for it. Ideally, you want to reach a point where you are comfortable wearing your own hair out without extensions, just to give it a break. Does it seem like your bald patches are growing back? If you did a BC again, would you be okay wearing your hair that way or would you want to use wigs?


 
I am not to confident with how I look bald although I few people told me they liked it on me. I still felt very self conscious. I think I look like straight man. I would have to invest in lots of makeup and large earrings. I will have to wig it. But I want a wig that looks like curly natural hair. I do not like straight wigs.


----------



## DarkJoy

Nice thread! May I join?

*Hair profile?* 4B (probably C which I never hear anyone mention!), very fine, NL Stretched, TWA unstretched
*
Reggie and products?* In the coffee/tea challenge so using tea spritzes to soften daily and sealing with my own mix of cocoa butter, shea, mango.

*Products:* Shea Moisture line 
DC and amla 1x a week
2x a month henna
*
How do you style your hair?* Wash and Gos, dry twist outs, plain old 'fro. Have Curlformers but no time to try them yet! Plus I didn't get the dern hook tool. Will order soon.
*
What problems do you have with your hair? *drydrydry. The shrinkage is annoying but after this wash n go that has me at a cute lookin TWA with all the shrinkage, I'm better with it.

Also, my sides and crown like to break and stay short. The back and bangs don't really break much. Lots of SSKs but I think that goes with the territory. They are in the BACK which doesn't really break, so that's odd...


----------



## DarkJoy

lushcoils said:


> @softblackcotton
> Can someone answer my question of how to keep hair moisturized throughout the week if I'm not supposed to moisture and seal daily, nor cowash more than once a week, or deep condition more than once a week?


lushcoils: I hear your frustration and feel it all the time my dern self.

You've gotten great advice from the ladies here.

Sounds like our hair is similar too. I think as we go into the less dry months, things may improve for us. I've already noticed that I don't have to co-wash as often.

I protective styled all last spring, summer and fall and am kind of done with it for now--and didnt retain much length from it. I DO manipulate mine everyday now and my hair seems to enjoy being down more than PSs. But having it down means I HAVE to moisturize and seal religiously. 

The satin pillowcases are a real hairsaver too since bonnets and scarves don't last five minutes before it's lost under the covers here. 

Try the advice these ladies have given. It depends on what your hair likes and what fits your lifestyle. What works for some might not work for you. It's a bunch of trial and error.


----------



## Foxglove

lushcoils said:


> Can someone answer my question of how to keep hair moisturized throughout the week if I'm not supposed to moisture and seal daily, nor cowash more than once a week, or deep condition more than once a week?



For me I rebraid into 6-12 braids nightly before tying my scarf. If I need extra moisture I use a spritz or cream moisturizer and seal each section before braiding. I've been able to go longer between washes this way.

ETA if I don't rebraid nightly I get more breakage from sleeping on loose hair. The only way I can get away with not braiding nightly is if I put twists in with my own hair, and again I can spritz and DC as needed


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ADVICE NEEDED: The main reason why I relaxed again was because of KNOTS. I had them all over my hair and at one point was ripping/tearing them out of frustration. What caused it and how can I prevent it from re-occuring?


----------



## pookaloo83

shockolate said:
			
		

> ADVICE NEEDED: The main reason why I relaxed again was because of KNOTS. I had them all over my hair and at one point was ripping/tearing them out of frustration. What caused it and how can I prevent it from re-occuring?



Sometimes it's from she'd hair getting caught onto your strands or from it just being tightly coiled. That's why I keep my hair stretched and do braidouts. I stopped with the twist outs because it didn't stretch my hair as much and caused ssk's for me. And I make sure to dust every 3 months. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## GeorginaSparks

pookaloo83 said:


> Sometimes it's from she'd hair getting caught onto your strands or from it just being tightly coiled. That's why I keep my hair stretched and do braidouts. I stopped with the twist outs because it didn't stretch my hair as much and caused ssk's for me. And I make sure to dust every 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



oh yeah i def didnt dust lol. WTH is ssk???


----------



## My Friend

shockolate said:


> oh yeah i def didnt dust lol. WTH is ssk???


 

Single Strand Knots


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

pookaloo83 OMG thank you for reminding me of this! Up until about a year ago I ONLY used braidouts as a stretching mechanism, and I don't remember having an ssk problem.   But then I got lazy and started doing twists and twist outs instead as they took less time to put in and less time to take out and behold, ssks. I will go back to braids set with perm rods on the ends thanks to you


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I see it's a common problem i guess i should have asked the boards 6 yrs ago. Thanks pook.


----------



## PureSilver

bride91501 said:


> @SUNSHINE_BABY
> 
> Re the SSKs: if you are regularly applying Megatek to your scalp, and you're not taking or using anything to combat the shedding that comes along with it (garlic pills, garlic conditioner etc.), you're going to experience excessive shedding, which is going to lead to SSKs.
> 
> Thin Edges: I too suffer from this problem from my years of weave use/abuse. When I started my LHHJ nearly 2 yrs ago, I knew I had to give up my beloved weaves if I wanted my edges to recover. You may have to arrive at this conclusion too  Wigs can be a good alternative....just be sure to get a good silk/satin cap to wear under your wig and lay the edges of the wig on the *cap*, not on your edges. I also make sure I keep my edges *well* moisturized and sealed/massaged daily with castor oil.
> 
> Questions: Why do you oil your scalp with WGO and glycerine? I've never heard of anyone doing this before. And....how are you wearing your hair under the wigs?


 
Its more moisture for me which i think i need. It really doesnt affect my hair. I do wear a wig cap, i usually get my hair braided all back and i moisturize the ends, gather them together in a plait and tuck it under.


----------



## PureSilver

NappyNelle said:


> @LightEyedMami I know that others have addressed you, but I'd really like to reiterate that you need more moisture in your strands!! I suggest you deep condition with AOHSR or GIO SAS more often, and use a stronger protein; perhaps AOGPB, before you begin to heat train. If not, you will begin to melt your strands with the heat.
> 
> How do you maintain your twists? Do you seal your ends? Are you sure to trim your ends to lessen the occurrence of SSKS? Join the Twist/Braid/ Bun challenge! We will support you during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> @softblackcotton WnG is a no-no if you're having moisture problems; it was time to protective style! Ditch the TT, and Shea Moisture, and experiment with other conditioning brands for moisturizing your hair. Also, you need a light protein to combat breakage and to allow more moisture into the strand. Do you seal with an oil? Make a spritz for your extensions as well and use it 3-4x a week. Your hair may need a lot of TLC under the weight of the added hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lushcoils You need to simplify your regimen. You are doing a lot with a lot of products, but not seeing the benefit.
> 
> I know you have an itchy scalp; do you have eczema too? Do you use a natural pomade to soothe the scalp? I would try a tea-tree oil and neem based pomade to address your scalp. Sulfate free shampoos can still strip the hair and scalp if used excessively; you are not adding enough moisture back into your hair and scalp to justify its usage. Have you tried co-washing?
> 
> Many of your products have protein; your poo, your moisturizer, you use AOGPB once a week, and then you wear extensions. It's too much at one time, causing your hair to shed and break.
> 
> You have the garlic shampoo, try that. It will dry your hair out, so be sure to use AOHSR mixed with your castor oil and steam it in afterwards. Then, air dry in twists or braids and protective style. For daily maintenance, make a spritz of AOHSR, AVJ, a tiny bit of oil, and lots of water. Seal your ends 3-4x week. If you must, sleep in your baggy. This should turn your hair around for the better, but it will take time.
> 
> 
> 
> @SUNSHINE BABY Your products have a lot of protein too. You need a more moisture in your strands! Do you have castor oil to massage into your edges for the baby fine areas? Do you seal the ends of your hair under the wig? When was your last trim?


 

Yes i do need another trim, i believe the SSKs were formed after my last flat iron in February. I did use a heat protectant too. I'm not using castor oil on my edges now i'm using WGHO, i know the wig is contributing to my thinning edges and also how my hair is braided backwards. My braider usually catches all hairs when she is braid.....my hair suffers when i cannot go to her to get it done. Gotta change that


----------



## diadall

I just wet my hair and applied conditioner. The ends are curly but the roots and base looks like cotton.

What da heck going on? What can I do get the roots like the rest?

Dont most people have the opposite problem?


----------



## Bublin

*Hair profile?* Natural. Mainly 4a with 3c areas around the perimeter (for years I always thought I had heat damage but after nearly a year without heat I now realise that it's natural.  My hair looks weird when wet )
Extremely thin and fragile strands but very dense. Hates glycerin and protein (just need a mild and a little bit every now and then). Low Porisity. Sheds like crazy. Currently APL.

*Products?* Ha, after 2 years of being natural I have finally got my products/reggie down.
Main shampoo Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo
Any moisturising DC.
ORS Creamy Aloe for clarifying/cheleting.
Keracare Leave-in
Keracare Headress as my moisturiser
Castor Oil/Almond Oil mix in an applicator bottle with some eo oils added.
HS Combs - da bomb!!!

*Reggie?* Wash hair in 4 braids, undo each one and comb through whilst shampoo is still in it, ensuring all shed hair has been removed. The Argan Oil poo has excellent slip. Rinse and repeat for all 4 braids. Then apply DC to each braid, cover and sit under hooded drier for a while. Rinse and apply my products (undoing each braid). I wash once a week. I have found more often is too much manipulation. I don't us gels or any other styling aid so I don't have too much build up. I know it needs washing when it gets too dry.

*How do you style your hair?* Got to keep that hair stretched. I never ever do washngos . I do braid outs, set on very wet hair. It's the only way I can work on my hair without it tangling and breaking. I make sure to cainrow the hair line that way i never have a fuzzy/old looking braid out at the front. I wear braid out buns mainly but style the front differently to how i feel.
I re braid every night but much bigger plaits and always re cornrow the hair line. I don't do this on dry hair - use my spray bottle to re wet and it dries by the morning. I re-seal with my CO mix nearly every night. It stops my ends 'sticking' together and then breaking off.

*What problems do you have with your hair? *Frizz is crazy and my hair naturally 'looks' dry so for nearly a year I have stopped all use of heat (expect whilst DC'ing) and that has helped alot. CO helps to make hair shiney. My hair breaks off at the ends really easily so regular dusting is a must and has helped with this problem. Shrinkage is crazy.


----------



## JudithO

DarkJoy 



DarkJoy said:


> Nice thread! May I join?
> 
> *Hair profile?* 4B (probably C which I never hear anyone mention!), very fine, NL Stretched, TWA unstretched
> *
> Reggie and products?* In the coffee/tea challenge so using tea spritzes to soften daily and sealing with my own mix of cocoa butter, shea, mango.
> 
> *Products:* Shea Moisture line
> DC and amla 1x a week
> 2x a month henna
> *
> How do you style your hair?* Wash and Gos, dry twist outs, plain old 'fro. Have Curlformers but no time to try them yet! Plus I didn't get the dern hook tool. Will order soon.
> *
> What problems do you have with your hair? *drydrydry. The shrinkage is annoying but after this wash n go that has me at a cute lookin TWA with all the shrinkage, I'm better with it.
> 
> Also, my sides and crown like to break and stay short. The back and bangs don't really break much. Lots of SSKs but I think that goes with the territory. They are in the BACK which doesn't really break, so that's odd...



You NEED to protective style with your texture.... Join the twists/braids challenge for 3 months and see how much you retain... Your hair profile sounds very similar to my natural texture.. and wearing any "out" styles never did the trick.... Also... After you DC (both protein, then moisture), use a castor oil based creme like Qhemet's AOHC or any castor oil mix to seal. Also look at the ingredient in your DC's.... Your hair may not like that shea moisture stuff.. cos your hair should *not* be coming coming out dry.. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LightEyedMami

judy4all said:


> @LightEyedMami
> 
> How often do you wash your hair or moisturize it? your problems sounds like a lack of moisture getting into your strands... do you DC? how often?
> 
> Why have you decided to heat train?Do you prefer straighter styles? Want to ease detangling? I asked because if your hair is suffering, and you start heat training, it will make the problem worse... and those twists that you are currently tired of? You may never get them back again..... Just because of the amount of support and knowledge available, I feel more confident in a relaxer, texlaxer, texturizer if I prefer to wear straight styles... Heat training is such unfamiliar territory that you may not have too much help available if you need it..
> 
> 
> @ judy4all I have decided to heat train because my hair is wayyy to dry, it NEVER accepts (and keeps) moisture unless it has been straightened. I dont prefer straight styles, but at this point the only style i can wear is twists because my hair is always so dry and knotty, i have been wearing twists since i was 16 and im now 23 so if i never wear them again, im ok with that...my hair does great with heat, but BAD with chemicals so i could never risk its health by doing relaxing or texlaxing....I have been very careful about my heat use, i deep condition and do light protein treatments weekly and use low-moderate heat only...


----------



## Smiley79

Struggling is an understatment, Im ready to throw in the towel and tex-lax this week.  Im so over natural and my journal has been less than fun.  Only nice thing was being chemical free.  Im ready to try the Sylvers2 method and call it a day.  

Didnt even bother answering the questions because I've done this so much already and tried every tip and advice known to man.


----------



## Spongebob

detangling


----------



## Nonie

Spongebob, how do you wear your hair so that you get tangles?


----------



## lushcoils

Ok, so this protein once a week with gbp, dcing once a week, moisturizing with a spray of water/conditioner/aloe and sealing with castor oil every other day, baggy only a few times a week, shampoo only once a week; isn't really working as well as I thought it would. I'm not sure what to do next.  sighs


----------



## NefertariBlu

Hey ladies, I have been natural for a LONG time but I am still trying things out to work on my hair. I have found some staple products to help with dryness so that's not a major problem for me now. However, I do want help with protective styling as I feel that my hair doesn't do well being manipulated too much. I have fine 4c hair and twists/braids look awful on me so I don't want twists or braids.

I have been doing tuck and roll hair styles which I like. Can anyone suggest any protective styles that don't involve twists? I have tried twist outs and every one of them has failed. I just don't get great definition at all.

Although I am a little fed up, I'm not interested in chemicals, just looking for protective styles I can set for a week or longer.


----------



## yardyspice

NefertariBlu said:


> Hey ladies, I have been natural for a LONG time but I am still trying things out to work on my hair. I have found some staple products to help with dryness so that's not a major problem for me now. However, I do want help with protective styling as I feel that my hair doesn't do well being manipulated too much. I have fine 4c hair and twists/braids look awful on me so I don't want twists or braids.
> 
> I have been doing tuck and roll hair styles which I like. Can anyone suggest any protective styles that don't involve twists? I have tried twist outs and every one of them has failed. I just don't get great definition at all.
> 
> Although I am a little fed up, I'm not interested in chemicals, just looking for protective styles I can set for a week or longer.



Have you thought about wigs?


----------



## yardyspice

I have a couple of questions:

1. Is there a fine hair natural on here who has successfully thickened her hair?
2. Will one pass of a flat iron damage my hair? I tried the @westNDNbeauty method (which works perfectly) and it worked but I am worried that one pass could still damage my fine strands.
3. Anyone use curlformers just stretch so they can do twist- or braid-outs? Has it damaged your hair?

TIA


----------



## JudithO

yardyspice said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a fine hair natural on here who has successfully thickened her hair?
> 2. *Will one pass of a flat iron damage my hair? *I tried the @westNDNbeauty method (which works perfectly) and it worked but I am worried that one pass could still damage my fine strands.
> 3. Anyone use curlformers just stretch so they can do twist- or braid-outs? Has it damaged your hair?
> 
> TIA



Possibly.... I've gotten damage from one pass before... but my hair is super fine, and texture super kinky.


----------



## destine2grow

judy4all said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I thought it would be useful for everyone struggling with their natural hair to come in here and get some support and help. That way, everyone, natural or relaxed, can chime in.
> 
> The intent is not to encourage anyone to go natural/go relaxed... Intent is to help you accomplish what YOU want with your hair.
> 
> If you have issues you are struggling with.. Please share...
> 
> Hair profile? E.g 4B, really fine strands, density.. I am 4A with a small part of 3C in thr back
> 
> Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products I cowash 3x a week when wearing wng's. If I am wearing twist I cowash once a week and I DC everytime water touches my hair.
> 
> How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc I mostly wear wng's. Some twists and twist outs.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?


 SSK and split ends. I also don't feel like my hair kr retaining any length. 

I have about 4in of hair. I believe my SSK and split ends come from too much manipulation and just being lazy. I also haven't been using any protein.

I have decided to do the CG method and see how it works for me. Please help me. I am going to be one year natural in June and feel like I am just lost.


----------



## yardyspice

judy4all said:


> Possibly.... I've gotten damage from one pass before... but my hair is super fine, and texture super kinky.



My hair is superfine as well. It's the only disappointment I've had with my natural hair. I thought my hair was going to be like this but instead it's more like this but longer.


----------



## JudithO

^ lol.... I feel your pain.. and I found out the hard way... Those lush twists? I can only dream about them.


----------



## JudithO

LightEyedMami said:


> judy4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LightEyedMami
> 
> How often do you wash your hair or moisturize it? your problems sounds like a lack of moisture getting into your strands... do you DC? how often?
> 
> Why have you decided to heat train?Do you prefer straighter styles? Want to ease detangling? I asked because if your hair is suffering, and you start heat training, it will make the problem worse... and those twists that you are currently tired of? You may never get them back again..... Just because of the amount of support and knowledge available, I feel more confident in a relaxer, texlaxer, texturizer if I prefer to wear straight styles... Heat training is such unfamiliar territory that you may not have too much help available if you need it..
> 
> 
> @ judy4all I have decided to heat train because my hair is wayyy to dry, it NEVER accepts (and keeps) moisture unless it has been straightened. I dont prefer straight styles, but at this point the only style i can wear is twists because my hair is always so dry and knotty, i have been wearing twists since i was 16 and im now 23 so if i never wear them again, im ok with that...my hair does great with heat, but BAD with chemicals so i could never risk its health by doing relaxing or texlaxing....I have been very careful about my heat use, i deep condition and do light protein treatments weekly and use low-moderate heat only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are sure that your hair can handle the heat. If your hair is not accepting moisture, then I think you have to figure out why and I dont think that heat will fix it... BUT everyone's hair is very different, and your hair may  react very well to heat. Keep us posted please.
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling is an understatment, Im ready to throw in the towel and tex-lax this week.  Im so over natural and my journal has been less than fun.  Only nice thing was being chemical free.  Im ready to try the Sylvers2 method and call it a day.
> 
> Didnt even bother answering the questions because I've done this so much already and tried every tip and advice known to man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry you are struggling so much... I recently relaxed, but even though my hair is easier to manipulate, i'm finding out that my relaxed hair and my natural hair are very very similar in their likes/dislikes so soak up everything you know as a natural... it may come in handy texlaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spongebob said:
> 
> 
> 
> detangling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lushcoils said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this protein once a week with gbp, dcing once a week, moisturizing with a spray of water/conditioner/aloe and sealing with castor oil every other day, baggy only a few times a week, shampoo only once a week; isn't really working as well as I thought it would. I'm not sure what to do next.  sighs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reggie is too complex... You need to stop and breathe. Does your hair like GBP? If yes, I suggest that once a week, you shampoo lightly, DC with GBP and leave it there. Daily... spray your hair with water morning and evening. Nothing else..... Ive learnt the hard way that less is more... Join the Twist/Braid challenge and leave your hair alone and I promise you will see progress... but please stop stressing and trying too many things.... It never works....
> 
> 
> 
> NefertariBlu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have been natural for a LONG time but I am still trying things out to work on my hair. I have found some staple products to help with dryness so that's not a major problem for me now. However, I do want help with protective styling as I feel that my hair doesn't do well being manipulated too much. I have fine 4c hair and twists/braids look awful on me so I don't want twists or braids.
> 
> I have been doing tuck and roll hair styles which I like. Can anyone suggest any protective styles that don't involve twists? I have tried twist outs and every one of them has failed. I just don't get great definition at all.
> 
> Although I am a little fed up, I'm not interested in chemicals, just looking for protective styles I can set for a week or longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of your hair loose and in twists? Ive never met a 4c head of hair that cannot wear twists well .. I mean.. that's what our hair is designed for...  .... What about cornrows? Can you go to someone to cornrow your hair straight back every other week?
> 
> 
> 
> yardyspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. *Is there a fine hair natural on here who has successfully thickened her hair?*
> 2. Will one pass of a flat iron damage my hair? I tried the @westNDNbeauty method (which works perfectly) and it worked but I am worried that one pass could still damage my fine strands.
> 3. *Anyone use curlformers just stretch so they can do twist- or braid-outs? Has it damaged your hair?*
> 
> TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I answered 2 already... but
> 
> 1. Not that I know... Some people swear by Henna, Cassia etc.... Personally, I dont think that anything can really permanently thicken up your strands... but I may be wrong...
> 
> 3. Braid outs.... No damage... I do it with Qhemet's AOHC and after it dries, it's soft and easy to manipulate.
> 
> 
> 
> destine2grow said:
> 
> 
> 
> SSK and split ends. I also don't feel like my hair kr retaining any length.
> 
> I have about 4in of hair. I believe my SSK and split ends come from too much manipulation and just being lazy. I also haven't been using any protein.
> 
> I have decided to do the CG method and see how it works for me. Please help me. I am going to be one year natural in June and feel like I am just lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CG method is NOT going to solve your problem. My hair relaxed/natural must be protective styled for me to retain any length. Please trim your ends, embrace protective styling (you can weave it up for some change) and smile your way down to lush hair...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nubenap22

Hair profile? 4b/a with 3c nape.... Dense foolery SL

Reggie and products? Henna once a month, Poo's:Giovanni or hairrules clarifying,  Conditioners: B.A.S.K.'sYam (delish stuff), bumble bumblebee rich, miss Jessie's super sweet back,my honey child olive olive or  honey one.

How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc just finished a twist and braid challenge so since new yrs it's been twists small, chunky, and I just took down some pixie braids  done on my own hair without weave added.  I 90% of the time kept the twists and braids in a ponytail or some kind of gunned or pinned style. 

What problems do you have with your hair? My ends. Everything else is gravy I'm learning a lot but these ends make we want to transition again!!! I have had 2 trims so far this yr and I need to either dust or trim again. Not so much ssk anymore but splits. I've been bagging the ends sometimes and it helps me retain the moisture and then I'll seal ( java bean pomade by bask)  I know my hair is growing. I just can't seem to retain it. I've tried all kinds of things but for this month of may I'm going to see how my hair likes being stretched continuously. Then see how my ends are. 


For the summer I. Either going to do the pixie brides agin or weave. But the fall and spring it will be weave/wig.


----------



## NefertariBlu

yardyspice said:


> Have you thought about wigs?


 
Wigs don't suit me, however I have got a half wig that I like. Full wigs make me look like an old woman 

However, I like braid extentions not really into wigs though. I'm looking for styles with my own hair as I have been wearing braids for the past year.

ETA: I did do a twist out this morning. I know what the problem was. I didn't use enough gel for my twists so they didn't come out well defined. However, it was rainning this morning and within an hour my hair puffed up  and all my definition was gone so I just wore a puff. 

Its ok though as now I know how to do a twist out, I can't seperate my hair much because it puffs out too quickly so will have to try again when its not so rainy.

So back to the style challenged drawing board.


----------



## NefertariBlu

judy4all trust me when I say, twists look a hot mess on me lol. I don't like how they look. You know what, I'm a subscriber on your YT channel, I just noticed by your name 

I'm really style challenged. I suppose I just need to really practice.


----------



## JudithO

NefertariBlu Yay @ being a subbie  ... While you are practicing... please get some kinky twists or something to keep you off your hair.... Or find a good braider.


----------



## destine2grow

judy4all I wany to get a trim but I am scared to go to a salon to have a stylist do it. I guesd I can take my flat twist a loose one at a time and trim the ends myself.

I am noy against getting a weave. I am having a hard time finding someone that can do a full weave.


----------



## destine2grow

I am going to have my sis make me  a wig and sew it on. I also want to learn how to do it myself. 

Here is a pic of the wig my sis made. She is wearing it. She sewed it on.


----------



## JudithO

destine2grow Cool... You can put your hair like in 20 - 30 twists yourself and chip off the ends.... will hold you until you can find a good place to trim....  Great that your sister can help you... it will give u a much needed break. Please keep us posted...


----------



## yardyspice

judy4all said:


> @destine2grow Cool... You can put your hair like in 20 - 30 twists yourself and chip off the ends.... will hold you until you can find a good place to trim....  Great that your sister can help you... it will give u a much needed break. Please keep us posted...



If you can straighten your hair, that's even better.


----------



## destine2grow

I never thought about sraighten my hair. I think after I get tired of wearing my hair in flat twist, I will do two strand twist and trim. I don't see this happening until Sat or Sun.

@ judy4all is it to late to join the twist/braid/bun challenge?


----------



## JudithO

destine2grow  Nope.... never too late to join.


----------



## destine2grow

judy4all I took your advise and I just finish trimming my hair. My ends feel a loy better. 

I hated to do it because I already have a twa. I am determine to make sure I keep ends moisturize. I plan on PS until I can find someone to do a full sew in.


----------



## DarkJoy

judy4all said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> 
> 
> You NEED to protective style with your texture.... Join the twists/braids challenge for 3 months and see how much you retain... Your hair profile sounds very similar to my natural texture.. and wearing any "out" styles never did the trick.... Also... After you DC (both protein, then moisture), use a castor oil based creme like Qhemet's AOHC or any castor oil mix to seal. Also look at the ingredient in your DC's.... Your hair may not like that shea moisture stuff.. cos your hair should *not* be coming coming out dry.. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks judy4all. I swear, I am so tired PSing and getting nothing but broke ends. The cornrows for the sew ins  =snapsnapsnap. Same for wearing it under wigs. I wore wigs as a PS straight though all of last spring to fall. And had almost lost my edges because the dang combs in the wigs! *sigh* I don't have enough to make a bun. And I am really sick of braids--wore them for 4 years straight and got nothing but splits and breaks and had to BC (again).

Back in the day, the only thing that made my hair retain was a daggone curl! yes, jheri curl! lol. Glycerin my hair really likes. I managed to put it in all my products at home last month and DID retain the length and some moisture (with the help of tea spritzes which really stops the breakage and shedding). When I forget to use it? snapsnapsnap!

If anyone has any ideas for NL updoes to protect ends, I'd be much appreciative.


----------



## DarkJoy

I do plan on trying castor oil, though for heavy sealing. My hair also really likes grapeseed oil.


----------



## destine2grow

DarkJoy I feel your pain. My edges also came out from the combs in ther wig.

My hair does grow when I wear braids, I just have to make sure they are not to tight and keep my hair moisturize.

Maybe  your hair was breaking with tge braids because it was dry. Also how long do you let your hair stay braided. When I wear my hair braided I only keep it in for a max of 3 months.

I also washed my hair while iy was braided. I used dry shampoos. Are you still washing and DC'ing when your hair is braided.

I also sprayed my braids with an refresher day and night as well aa used oil on my scalp and edges.

Like your hair my hair also loves grapeseed oil. Also I must trim my hair when it needs it.

Our hair actually sounds a lot a like. I need a buddy to keep me in line so if you want a buddy I am  here.


----------



## lamaria211

DarkJoy sorry your having so much trouble o would try braids again but use a glycerine based braid spray daily and a good protein treatment in between installs. Hth


----------



## Nonie

DarkJoy, I do not PS and while my journey is as slow as they come, it's a journey of progress and I think it will work for you.

Since you like glycerin, why not throw away every product you have and get S Curl No Drip Activator and use only that as your moisturizer. When hair is NL, as long as you are starting off with nice healthy ends (which is usually the norm after a BC), your ends are somewhat protected by virtue of being away from your clothes. And if you are OK with styles that involve shrinkage, like puffs, then your ends also kinda tuck into the rest of the hair so get protected. And if you use S Curl and aren't in a dry environment, then you get the same effect of jheri curl days where your hair is smothered in moisture so drying and splitting is less likely to happen.

PSing becomes most important when your hair reaches SL for two reasons:


Your hair is hitting shoulders so your ends are now in contact with a surface that can cause friction and file them away ripping them into shreds;
Your ends are so much older and therefore more worn.


So first, if your ends are bad then you will have to get rid of them. No ifs or buts about it, or you'll be at NL next year and the year after. You must throw away the damage if you're to retain healthy hair. 

Next, after you get rid of the damage, fall in love with S Curl and baggying. Now you will get lots of shrinkage, but trust me, that's a blessing. Not only will you then get used to having short hair, the day you decide to stretch it w/o product, you'll have the best surprise ever. And I can tell you from my own experience, NOTHING beats that surprise in the HHJ. NOTHING! 

You see, right now, you're at NL. You could keep flogging a dead horse trying what hasn't been working...trying protective styling and failing and still be at NL months later. Or you could just go out on a limb and try my regimen:

I shampoo, condition, ACV rinse (<---very dilute solution) my hair twice a week. You can do it once a week if you prefer. After the ACV rinse, you towel dry your hair and apply S Curl so it's easy to comb--if you have somewhere to go. Expect to have the shortest TWA if you do this. If you don't have anywhere to be, braid your hair while damp after washing. (BTW, throughout your wash, comb your hair whenever you have something slippery in it like this or when water is running through it to remove shed hair--100 hairs is fine so don't panic if you see a lot of hairs; probably means you hadn't been removing them properly. It'll be a lot less next time--and to ensure fully detangled hair.) So yes, you braid your hair as soon as you towel dry while it's damp and let it airdry so it stretches. It should be completely detangled and easy to part for the braids to stretch. Once dry, undo each braid and spray it well with S Curl, comb through and braid it up while you work on another section so it doesn't curl up too much. Once all sections have been moisturized, undo and style. At night just braid it up and baggy. In the morning, take out baggy and let it dry some then undo and comb. No more application of S Curl...but I can tell you, you hair will be nice and soft and easy to manage. It will not be dry as long as you baggy every night. And you will find yourself retaining. 

I know you said you hate braiding but our hair does well with low manipulation. My mom doesn't care for long hair but she is following my regimen and wears wigs all the time, and my sis told me her hair is growing nicely. I suppose she'll chop it off coz she likes short hair...but hope my sis can get me a pic before she does.

You need a wig cap and you need to make sure the wig band isn't rubbing against your hairline. (Do all wigs have combs? Can't you wear one w/o? Better yet, how about phony puffs. You cornrow the front and put on phony puff in the back. It'd not be rubbing on your hairline. I wear hats a lot and find that Saran wrap coming down to my forehead and a satin cap help to keep hats from messing up my hairline. 

BTW, I think your hair may be at a length where washing in braids can help. Sounds like a lot of work, but how easy your hair is to deal with afterward is why this attention to keeping tangles at bay is important.


----------



## DarkJoy

Wow, just WOW! I certainly didn't expect such support for my whine-fest a few days ago. lol. It's so great to have all this advice from you ladies. I responded to each one of you below. Thanks so much!
destine2grow:


destine2grow said:


> @DarkJoy ....Also how long do you let your hair stay braided. When I wear my hair braided I only keep it in for a max of 3 months.
> _*I kept mine for about 2 months, but never took them fully down. I would comb out the buildup of each braid then braid it right back. I braid my own hair.*_
> 
> I also washed my hair while iy was braided. I used dry shampoos. Are you still washing and DC'ing when your hair is braided.
> _*I used regular shampoos and just regular conditioned.*_
> 
> I also sprayed my braids with an refresher day and night as well aa used oil on my scalp and edges.
> _*Did this too!*_
> 
> Like your hair my hair also loves grapeseed oil. Also I must trim my hair when it needs it.
> _*I'm bad at trimming. Maybe 2x a year.*_
> 
> Our hair actually sounds a lot a like. I need a buddy to keep me in line so if you want a buddy I am  here.
> _*Thank you! I could really use a hair buddy to keep me on track. Sometimes I forget the reggi altogether when things get busy. You could keep me in line too. *_



lamaria211:


lamaria211 said:


> @DarkJoy sorry your having so much trouble o would try braids again but use a glycerine based braid spray daily and a good protein treatment in between installs. Hth
> _*Thanks for your advice! I actually am so sick of braids, since I wore them straight for SEVERAL YEARS. I can't even look at them at the moment. lol. However a good glycerin based spray might be a good idea in general for my hair.*_



Nonie


Nonie said:


> @DarkJoy, I do not PS and while my journey is as slow as they come, it's a journey of progress and I think it will work for you.
> _*Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't PS. Drives me insane! I'm almost 40  and did all that the last 25 years. I'm done. I will do a half wig rarely, but my stomach turns when I get ready to put it on and that's maybe once every 2 months to go out.*_
> 
> Since you like glycerin, why not throw away every product you have and get S Curl No Drip Activator and use only that as your moisturizer.
> _*Your idea is sound. I have tried a curl activator, but for my natural hair they have too much glycerine and my skin gets broke out. I found a compromise and just buy veg glycerin and put it in a spray bottle and use it with my tea challenge. Started last month and retained all my length (~ half an inch)! *_
> 
> So first, if your ends are bad then you will have to get rid of them. No ifs or buts about it, or you'll be at NL next year and the year after.
> _*Yep. I plan on doing a trim in the next few days. My crown is terrible because I can't tell what's going on there cuz it's not long enough for me to see! It has a completely diff texture (the 4c I mention) and it's a lot rougher. So I can't decide if that really needs a cut of if its just how it is. It's always been that way. The rest has a few splits but not in real bad shape. They will all get trimmed soon.
> 
> *_ Next, after you get rid of the damage, fall in love with S Curl and baggying.
> _*Been eyeing this method for a while now!
> 
> *_ You see, right now, you're at NL. You could keep flogging a dead horse trying what hasn't been working...trying protective styling and failing and still be at NL months later. Or you could just go out on a limb and try my regimen:
> _*I like your method and its similar to one I did in the past except the scurl and baggying. Only thing I recently realized is my hair HATES being manipulated when wet. IDK what that means as far as porosity but even finger detangling on wet hair means my hands are FULL OF HAIR way more than shed. Have learned recently to let it dry without touching it, then re-spray to barely moist. Then I could comb thru with a garden rake and it doesnt care. lol. Gotta get on that baggying. TWA look doesn't bother me. I think my TWA is cute!*_
> 
> You need a wig cap and you need to make sure the wig band isn't rubbing against your hairline. (Do all wigs have combs? Can't you wear one w/o? Better yet, how about phony puffs.
> _*Just saw how to do phoney puffs and buns on YT! I plan to go out and buy some hair for this! Is better than a wig (so SICK of them) and isnt hot, heavy or feel like I'm wearinga  giant hat. I find wigs so uncomfortable. BTW, some don't have combs, but not all the ones you like or suit you dont have have them. So you kinda get what you get.
> 
> *_ BTW, I think your hair may be at a length where washing in braids can help. Sounds like a lot of work, but how easy your hair is to deal with afterward is why this attention to keeping tangles at bay is important.
> _*that IS a lot of work...but at least now it's at a length where I can actually make a braid in some spots. lol Lots of work indeed.
> *_


----------



## DarkJoy

Now attempting my first baggy, GHE, whatever you wanna call it. Tomorrow is wash and DC day so this might be considered an extended pre-poo. Have some glyerin product with teas for my tea challenge with grapeseed oil. Using up the last of my Giovanni Direct Leave in too... might as well.

Let's see how long this bag lasts on my head before it flies off. Nothing stays there for long cuz I sleep so wild. It's why I invested in satin pillow cases. lol.

PS, bought some barber shears today. gonna put the hair in a bunch of twists tomorrow and do a small trim. Less than 1/2".


----------



## Qtee

Hair profile: 3B/3C BSL
Reggie: mostly wet buns or modified shingle..
Problems: I'm sick of my hair being all the time..my hair doesnt dry in a bun or if I wear it up..I release it to find my hair is still wet..also I'm tired of neck length hair in its natural state..and I'm bored to death..think I need a wig it's time for a change..


----------



## SUPER SWEET

3c/4a
Two textures and density  the entire right side is see thru. 
I think I am going to just start over again.


----------



## DarkJoy

I feel you ladies!

@SUPER SWEET:
Whats up with the right side? Is it a diff texture or the side you sleep on? My DD has a thinner side on the side she sleeps on...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=4035


----------



## SUPER SWEET

DarkJoy said:


> I feel you ladies!
> 
> @SUPER SWEET:
> Whats up with the right side? Is it a diff texture or the side you sleep on? My DD has a thinner side on the side she sleeps on...
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=4035


DarkJoy
It's both thin and my best sleeping side. And to make matters worse the crown is a choppy mess after the stylist took down my weave incorrectly. She used a Maylasian method and the hair grew around the knots in 4 weeks!

It's hot anyway...my excuse to go short again. But I dunno how a pixie will work my natural hair Maybe a short bob?


----------



## Cruzankink

@ Judy4all Great thread!

*Hair Profile *- 4b keratin treated hair. Hair strand is medium. Hair density is full/thick.

*Reggie/Products:* 
Weekend - I do a hot oil treatment using olive oil. I sit under the Pibbs for 30 mins on med-high heat. I wash w/ a sulfate free poo. I am currently on a cone free diet so I'm using the Body Shop Rain Moisture product line that is silicone, paraben, sulfate and colorant free. I deep cond after my poo w/ the Body Shop Rain Moisture deep con. Sit under the Pibbs for another 30 min on med-high heat. Then detangle w/ my Hercules Sägemann 1975 seamless comb with deep con still in my hair. I think however that I will poo every other weekend and co-wash when needed. To cleanse and maintain moister, I co-wash 2-3x mid week with Garnier Fructice Triple Moisture condish.
Daily - wet hair in the shower put shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie followed by eco-styler olive oil and go.  

*Hairstyles:* Right now since I'm only 7 months post and recently BC, I'm wearing a TWA. However, my hair is growing so much that I'm considering doing twist outs, flat twists etc.

*Problems:* So far I've only seen minimal breakage due to (what I think is) heat damage from the required flat ironing of the keratin treatments. I am torn. I love the way my natural hair looks after the keratin treatments but hate the exposure to heat.  My sister suggested that I put a full weave or braid my hair as protective styling. I'll do my research. I'm just not a big fan of extensions in _my_ hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink: you think that its a bit of heat damage? Besides the kt's you are sitting under med-high heat even tho its moist for quite a long time and quite often! I think the only way to deal with heat damage is a trim. See how it goes and if the breakage doesn't stop trim more.

Add in that there's a lot of exposure to being wet with the cowashes it could def be causing trouble. Some folks hair like being wet more often than others.. I know mine hates it and breaks very easily when soaking wet. Maybe limit water exposure to one full wash a week and another midweek cowash if needed.


----------



## destine2grow

Cruzankink have you tried a protein treatment to see if it helps bring your curls/coils back? I would try that before trimming.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> @Cruzankink: you think that its a bit of heat damage? Besides the kt's you are sitting under med-high heat even tho its moist for quite a long time and quite often! I think the only way to deal with heat damage is a trim. See how it goes and if the breakage doesn't stop trim more.
> 
> Add in that there's a lot of exposure to being wet with the cowashes it could def be causing trouble. Some folks hair like being wet more often than others.. I know mine hates it and breaks very easily when soaking wet. Maybe limit water exposure to one full wash a week and another midweek cowash if needed.


 
DarkJoy 

Water/washes - I am newly natural so I'm still trying to get know my kinks. However, I don't think my hair has an aversion to water - any breakage is most likely due to heat damage. I have thought about limiting my poos to every other week simply b/c it tends to wash away my keratin treatment but I _LOVE_ my cowashes especially after a workout. _Sooooo,_ I'll try every other weekend poos but the co-washes stay the same. I'll keep y'all updated as to how its working.

Heat - I was under the impression that hot oil treatments on med-high heat was great for natural hair since it opens up the cuticle to receive the oil better.  Nevertheless, I'll try the next couple weekends to use just low-med heat then compare. 

Trim - I agree that I need to trim my hair. It makes no sense kicking off my natural hair journey w/ damaged hair. I was reluctant about the trim, since I don't trust anyone in my area w/ my precious TWA and although my hair is growing, it is still short so trying to trim the back would've been a problem.. However, after reading this thread I'll trim myself using the 2-strand twist method this weekend. Of course, I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Cruzankink

destine2grow said:


> @Cruzankink have you tried a protein treatment to see if it helps bring your curls/coils back? I would try that before trimming.


 
destine2grow 

When I was relaxed I used the Aphogee Keratin 2 Min Reconstructor and initially my hair loved it. Then, it no longer worked. I believe that my hair had a protein overdose due to my keratin treatments (KT) and using the reconstructor. I have not done a protein treatment since I've gone natural but I'm eager to try. About 3 days ago, I did my most recent KT(that's how I notice the breakage). Once the KT wears off, I'll try a protein treatment. 

I will however trim my hair. I did my BC myself and I still have strands of relaxed ends (which actually may be the breakage I'm seeing). If nothing else the trim would finally get rid of the relaxed ends.


----------



## Cruzankink

Question: I notice some of you ladies use some abbreviations in your posts that I'm not familiar with so can any of you define the following:

GBP
HHJ
BTW
Baggy method
CG method
GHE

Thanx!


----------



## TopShelf

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> Question: I notice some of you ladies use some abbreviations in your posts that I'm not familiar with so can any of you define the following:
> 
> GBP
> HHJ
> BTW
> Baggy method
> CG method
> GHE
> 
> Thanx!



Healthy hair journey, curly girl method


----------



## beautyintheyes

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> Question: I notice some of you ladies use some abbreviations in your posts that I'm not familiar with so can any of you define the following:
> 
> GBP
> HHJ
> BTW
> Baggy method
> CG method
> GHE
> 
> Thanx!



GHE is green house effect were u put a cap over your entire head with oils on your hair or what ever moisture you choice for along period of time to trap moisture there are threads on this 
Baggy method is similar to the GHE and there are threads on this as well


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> DarkJoy
> 
> Water/washes - I am newly natural....However, after reading this thread I'll trim myself using the 2-strand twist method this weekend. Of course, I'll keep y'all posted.


Welcome to the world of natutal Cruzankink! I am not newly natural but new to my healthy hair journey (hhj). Only started taking care of it a cpl months ago when I found this place in desperation wanting my hair to grow. And it is! Finlly despite this little setback I'm having

You will find that natural hair behaves and likes too be treated much different than processed hair. Relaxed, my hair couldn't get enough protein. Now? Omg it just balls up and feels like straw. Had this happen last weekend with a shampoo I didn't realize had wheat germ. . Live and learn.

Have you checked your ends for single strand knots (SSKs)? Some ladies are finding the more they do cowashes or washngos knots that cause breakage appear on individual strands. Me included. :/ just be on the look out!

Just more to think about.

Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Cruzankink

*Word to the Wise:*
In my research on going natural, I realize that often times hair breakage has nothing to do with the hair shaft itself but deficiencies/abnormalities in the body that result in hair breakage/shedding. For instance, my sister's hair was breaking/shedding uncontrollably. She tried cutting, deep conditioning, etc. but nothing worked. We also started noticing that her throat was getting bigger. A trip to the doctor revealed she had a thyroglossal cyst (thyroid cyst) which had to be surgically removed. After the surgery, the shedding/breaking was significantly reduced. That was over 10 years ago. Up to this day, she still has to do periodical blood/thyroid tests to ensure everything is balanced. This condition not only affected her hair but her skin and nails as well. I also read somewhere on this website that a member went to a doctor regarding shedding hair and discovered she had some form of baldness. She took medication to correct it. There is also a vdo on youtube where a sistah who I believe was natural was suffering from hair breakage, she went to her doctor and discovered that she was anemic. She took the required medication now her hair is thriving.

I give all these examples to say ladies it is worth seeing a doctor just to ensure that whatever challenges you have with your hair is not due to some illness/condition that has gone unchecked. I'm taking my own advice and have already scheduled an appt with my dermatologist. I want to give my recenlty natural kinks the best head start possible.


----------



## greenandchic

Cruzankink - Thanks for that reminder.  I've been experiencing shedding for years and always attributed to my PCOS. Though my weight is down and my cycles are very normal, I didn't see what else could be the issue. It wasn't until early this year that I decided to go to a dermatologist and found out that I have very low ferritin levels.  Anything <40 can cause hair shedding and mine was below 40.  Low ferritin is very common in women apparently.  My iron levels were "normal", but when your ferritin levels are down, it doesn't matter.  

You can use all the potions, coffee, tea, garlic, etc in the world and tough that can be helpful, you really need to see what's going on internally too.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Have you checked your ends for single strand knots (SSKs)? Some ladies are finding the more they do cowashes or washngos knots that cause breakage appear on individual strands. Me included. :/ just be on the look out!
> 
> Just more to think about.
> 
> Keep us updated and good luck!


 

DarkJoy I'll definately be on the look out for SSKs when this weekend. Keep you posted....


----------



## Cruzankink

greenandchic said:


> @Cruzankink - You can use all the potions, coffee, tea, garlic, etc in the world and tough that can be helpful, you really need to see what's going on internally too.


 
greenandchic True dat!!!!


----------



## Imani

I think I may have tackled some of my dryness issues. I think I haven't been using aggressive enough shampoos or clarifying enough.  I just tried some of Giovanni's tea tree shampoo and I liked it alot, felt clean but not stripped. I also noticed it has a lower ph than my usual shampoo so that may have helped as well. My hair felt like it responded to my conditioners and moisturizers better afterwards and also some of the sections that tend to turn into random loose afro-frizz curled up/held better in my twist out. 

Seems like a "duh" moment, but I guess I was just really scared to shampoo my hair too hard/too much since its said all the that shampoos dry out your hair as a natural. Which some definitely do in my experience, guess you just have to find the right one.


----------



## DarkJoy

Imani said:
			
		

> I think I may have tackled some of my dryness issues. I think I haven't been using aggressive enough shampoos or clarifying enough.  I just tried some of Giovanni's tea tree shampoo and I liked it alot, felt clean but not stripped. I also noticed it has a lower ph than my usual shampoo so that may have helped as well. My hair felt like it responded to my conditioners and moisturizers better afterwards and also some of the sections that tend to turn into random loose afro-frizz curled up/held better in my twist out.
> 
> Seems like a "duh" moment, but I guess I was just really scared to shampoo my hair too hard/too much since its said all the that shampoos dry out your hair as a natural. Which some definitely do in my experience, guess you just have to find the right one.



Imani: girl you and me must be on the same "hairlength" lol. Found a great shampoo a few days ago too that didn't strip and did same for my twist out. Mine is Curls Unleashed by ORS. Fantastic stuff.

Now if I can only find time to trim!

Happy hair growing.


----------



## Cruzankink

Well as promised I'm updating y'all with my progress. This post is long but I believe in describing as much detail as possible to assist someone else in their healty hair journey (HHJ). This weekend I did my usual hot-oil treatment (HOT) w/ EVOO under medium instead of med-high heat. I sat under the PIBBS for 30 min. I did not poo I just co-washed w/ Garnier Fructice Triple Moisture Condish. (I mentioned in one of my previous post that I'll poo every other weekend). I was apprehesive of just co-washing after a HOT but the oil rinsed out beautifully leaving my hair moisturized w/o feeling greasy. I did what was described on another thread as the "At home steam treatment". Since I don't have a steamer it is suggested to do this treatment to add moisture to the hair. 

FYI: The treatment consist of using your favorite conditioners - I used a dallop of the Body Shop Rain Moisture Deep Con, a dallop of Kinky Curly Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix, appx. 1 tbsp of EVOO and 1/2 tbsp of veg glycerin, place a hot turbie thing on your condioner saturated hair (since I dont have one, I soaked a washcloth in water and placed in microwave for 1 min.), then wrap w/ a plastic bag, another hot turbie/washcloth and wrap with plastic bag. I sat under the PIBBS for 45 min on med-high heat to develop a steam. 

I detangled my hair with the treatment in it. I can't say my hair was easy to detangle. Detangling wasn't worse but wasn't better either. I don't think the condish that I used have the slip you would find w/ most condish w/ silicone. However, once I rinsed, my hair felt so soft. I couldn't stop touching it! Then once it was half dry I used my Shea Moisture shea butter leave in and sealed w/ argan oil. 

I trimmed my ends using the 2-strand twist method. I believe I cut the rest of the relaxed ends left from my BC since I didn't see any straight ends. I did my first twist out. It came out pretty good.  Pics are below from my cell a bit blurry but thats what I'm working with.

PROBLEMS/OBSERVATIONS: 
1. I did not notice any breakage however I did notice that my ends are suffering from heat damage. They are not straight but feel brittle.  Since I'm only 7 mo post and 1 mo natural, I did not want to cut all the damaged ends b/c then I'm left with very short hair. However, I've recognized that there is a problem and I will address it w/ frequent trims.

2. I also notice that once my hair dries, it soaks up the leave in and oil. Shea Moisture shea butter leave in was great when I was relaxed but does not work as well as a natural. I am shopping for a heavier more moisturizing leave in or might just concoct one myself. Recommendations are welcomed. 

3. My hair has grown so much in 1 month. I did not do a length check when I did my BC (stupid me) so I can't give you an amount but trust me, I didn't have hair to do a two strand anything - now, I do.  

4. In my first month of being natural I've only used products that were sulfate and silicone free. This month I'm going to use products that are sulfate free but have silicone like the Loreal Ever Pure/Cream line. I want to see what my natural hair responds better to.

QUESTION: What are you using to maintain shine on natural hair. When I did my twist out there wasn't alot of shine. All recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## NappyNelle

Imani said:


> I think I may have tackled some of my dryness issues. I think I haven't been using aggressive enough shampoos or clarifying enough.  I just tried some of *Giovanni's tea tree shampoo* and I liked it alot, felt clean but not stripped. I also noticed it has a lower ph than my usual shampoo so that may have helped as well. My hair felt like it responded to my conditioners and moisturizers better afterwards and also some of the sections that tend to turn into random loose afro-frizz curled up/held better in my twist out.



Imani  used this for the first time last week and it is a keeper. No build up or remains, and no scalp dryness or tightness. I used to be a die hard shampoo bar fan, but I can get this in a store if need be. 



Cruzankink said:


> QUESTION: What are you using to maintain shine on natural hair. When I did my twist out there wasn't alot of shine. All recommendations are welcomed.



Cruzankink Natural kinky hair has more of a sheen than a shine; things that help keep my hair with a healthy sheen are coconut oil and hemp seed oil. Bling bling. 

ETA: Your TWA is super cute! It looks very healthy and thick to me. As you learn more about your hair and experiment with your regimen, you will be smooth sailing.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I never found a product based solution to my SSK issues. I had to change my hair procedures to reduce my SSK's to a minimal level:

1-   Comb my hair gently, with a wide-toothed comb daily, to detangle and remove shed  hairs.

2-   Moisturize with water and seal with a bit of coconut oil daily.

3-   Keep my hair in braids, buns, and twists that stretch the hair and keep the knots from forming in the first place.

Hope that helps.

Since I've started following the procedure I outlined I have seen very few single strand knots in my hair.


----------



## greenandchic

kinkycurlygurl  Do you seal the entire length of your hair daily, or just the ends?


----------



## Cruzankink

@NappyNelle thanx for the compliment! I have coconut oil I will try it next time I twist out.


----------



## darlingdiva

Cruzankink said:


> @NappyNelle thanx for the compliment! I have coconut oil I will try it next time I twist out.[/QUOTE
> 
> Coconut oil is great for sheen. I like the Jane Carter Soluti Nourish and Shine too.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

greenandchic said:


> @kinkycurlygurl  Do you seal the entire length of your hair daily, or just the ends?



greenandchic I only oil the whole length when I wash. I usually seal from about the middle third of my length to the ends. My sebum gets to the top part of my hair pretty easily then it thins out. I find that my hair responds to coconut oil best if it's wet. So I spritz it with water then hit it with the coconut oil. By morning my hair has usually absorbed both the water and the oil. A little oil goes a long way.


----------



## greenandchic

kinkycurlygurl said:


> @greenandchic I only oil the whole length when I wash. *I usually seal from about the middle third of my length to the ends. *My sebum gets to the top part of my hair pretty easily then it thins out. I find that my hair responds to coconut oil best if it's wet. So I spritz it with water then hit it with the coconut oil. By morning my hair has usually absorbed both the water and the oil. A little oil goes a long way.



That's pretty much what I do.  When I do the GHE at night, it keeps my hair pretty moisturized.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

*Hair profile?* 4B, thick, unsure of porosity(hair holds water, reverts but does not complete poof. i can still comb when wet without any problems)

*Reggie and products?* wash and DC with Organic Olive Oil Shampoo and Organic Olive Oil Reconstructioning(i think?) Conditioner. DC for 45 min, then rinse. Let air-dry for 30 min, and blow dry for 5. I use Megatek on my scalp every other day, and Wild Growth Oil for non-Megatek days. I am using a temple balm for my edges and kitchen, forgot what it is called.

*How do you style your hair?* Mostly weaves, braids, or kinky twists. Maximum wear is 2 months. I will admit, I am very bad about not letting my hair breathe in between installs. But I am trying to be more serious about going natural, so for the next install, I let it out for a week. Right now, my hair is out; I tried to do an afro puff after I took my weave out(Blow dried my hair, then put my hair in twists overnight), didn't 'Fro at all.  But I made it work.

*What problems do you have with your hair? *
My hair condition has greatly improved since I BC'd and began my transition back in 2010, as far as feel and growth. My hair took a beating back in February when I lost my job. Lots of stress with job searching and wanting to relocate, my hair was placed on the back burner. Also lack of money(fighting with EDD), I ran out of some my fave hair products. The feel of my hair is the same but growth has basically stopped. Also, I cannot for the life of my get my kitchen to grow! The sides have some grip where it can be braided, but the middle does not budge. I also have heat damage at my center part.

ETA: now that I am employed again and back on my daily routine, I've hopped back on my regi, and I've added some more products. I finally bought some shea butter, as well as some Oyin Handmade products. I bought a deep conditioning spray, as well as some conditioner. Haven't changed my shampoo yet, as it is doing its work right now, but I am definitely trying to have more organic/natural products for my hair. Also I have decided to start heat training once I reach SL, I've put the flat iron away.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yardyspice said:


> My hair is superfine as well. It's the only disappointment I've had with my natural hair. I thought my hair was going to be like this but instead it's more like this but longer.



We might be hair twins. I just bought a gang or Curlformers! I plan to use them to stretch my hair. I'll report back after my experiment.


----------



## Carmelella

I'm 4b

last relaxer I believe was dec. 2010, big chopped in october 2011, so now I'm 16 months post relaxer. 

I've been wearing weaves since. I started wearing full head closures this january (bang) and i am soooooo tired of it!!  but it was needed so that the front could catch up with retention.

Now I want to leave the front out with a part but how in the world do i match the textures without having to flat iron everyday.  I'm tired of weaves now though they still look great, it limits my style, but I want more length.  Right now the back is definitely at least full shoulder length stretched.

Also still thinking of texlaxing when i give up the weaves later this year.

vent over


----------



## Cruzankink

Quick Update:

I did my routine as usual but used silicone moisture based Loreal Ever Pure product line. This is my first time using hair products w/ silicone since my BC in April. It is still to early to give an opinion as to whether I'll use all natural products or products w/ silicone as permanent staples in my routine.  But when it comes to detangling, so far silicone rules!!!!  I deep condictioned w/ a dallop of EverPure Deep Conditioner, a dallop Joico Moisture Recovery Hair Masque and 1 tbsp of EVOO and detangled w/ treatment in my hair. Wow, my hair was super soft and easy to detangle, w/ hardly any knots. Consequently, shedded hair was alot less.  I am relieved and encouraged that the Joico Moisture Recovery Mask, which was my go to conditioner when I was relaxed, continues to work its magic now that I'm natural. I would prefer to use all natural products.  If I can find an all natural product that detangles the way silicone products do, I will give up silicone.


----------



## Cruzankink

*Update:* Not much to add since my last update. My hair is growing well (of course not as fast as I would like it to). Whenever I do my two strad twist it seems just a lil longer/stretched which is definately encouraging. I decided not to do a length check until I'm 1 yr post in October. (I don't want to drive myself crazy).  

*New:* I will try the curly girl method (CGM) for the next 8 weeks. I have been doing a modified version using some condish w/ silicones and I believed I did a sulfate free poo but this time no cones no poos. I'll keep y'all updated w/ my progress. 

*Struggles:* My ends are still atrocious!!! I trimmed early May knowing that I would have to do frequent trims to get rid of heat damaged ends. One good thing is that there's still only minimal breakage which is a relief because I want my hair longer before I start trimming the brittle ends off.  If my hair does not deteriorate, I'll trim after my CGM 8 week trial.


----------



## Poohbear

It's been a while since I've been in this thread. I have decided to try the Curly Girl Method again by co-washing with silicone free conditioner and doing wash and go styles.  I got tired of twisting and untwisting my hair. Plus, I think my hair is in need of some moisture. I think that's why it's had stagnant growth. My hair has been APL forever and I want my hair to be waist length one day! So now, I'm just letting my hair do what it wants to do for the most part now.


----------



## faithVA

Wow, this thread has grown a lot. Very nice

Poohbear, I'm doing the CG as well. I didn't make to APL though. I ended up cutting back to EL, nape length last weekend. So hopefully CG will help me retain better.  We shall see.


----------



## greenandchic

I'm thinking about looking into a topical growth aid.  I'm not sure what else I can do internally (diet supplement) and with my retention. I'm just a slow grower!


----------



## faithVA

I never filled out a profile but so here it is

Hair profile? 4B, fine strands, medium density, low porosity

Reggie and products? Conditioner only method
Mudwash 1x a month
Cowash 3x a week with Tresemme Naturals
DC 1x a week with AO Blue Chamomile under heat cap for at least 30 minutes
Use Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in
Finger Detangling/Combing
M&S ends daily with water/condish, sta sof fro and seal with castor oil/wheat germ oil 

How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc
Flat twists or 2 strand twists.

What problems do you have with your hair? 
My ends are always terrible and I haven't retained. I actually had to trim from CBL to between EL and NL depending on the area.

Really understanding that my hair does not like protein or anything that acts like protein, even mild ones. I am hoping the consistent cowashes and DCing helps turn my hair around.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread has grown a lot. Very nice
> 
> Poohbear, I'm doing the CG as well. I didn't make to APL though. I ended up cutting back to EL, nape length last weekend. So hopefully CG will help me retain better.  We shall see.



faithVA sorry you had to chop! I know its frustrating. Hope cg works for u


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];16124811]@faithVA sorry you had to chop! I know its frustrating. Hope cg works for u


 
Thanks! Yes its beyond frustrating. If my scalp didn't hate relaxers so much I probably would have relaxed. Onto round 4 of trying it again.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Hair profile? 3a/b/c 

Reggie and products: Co-cleanse whenever I feel like with Ren, Wen, Deva-Curl No Poo.  Overnight DC weekly with MT Mix.  Moisture DC whenever, and for no reason....just to use my hothead really.  Seal with coconut & castor oil mix.  Detangle using Tightly Curly method with Renpure MPHIP.  

How do you style your hair? Cowash, oil, detangle, then scrunch in gel and go!   When I'm home I just pineapple in pigtails, or keep it in braids.  I keep it under a satin cap.

What problems do you have with your hair?  It's frizzy.   Only the back 3c hair clumps without product, and the rest just turns into a shrunken frizzy fro.  Not happy with that At. All.  .  It doesn't straighten well unless I use high heat either...just stays a big poofy poof.   I had forgotten how crazy it was, since I haven't really dealt with it since I was a teen.  Smh. It looks a Lot like 80's Tina Turner hair.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=333081 said:
			
		

> MrsJaiDiva[/USER];16135085]Hair profile? 3a/b/c
> 
> Reggie and products: Co-cleanse whenever I feel like with Ren, Wen, Deva-Curl No Poo. Overnight DC weekly with MT Mix. Moisture DC whenever, and for no reason....just to use my hothead really. Seal with coconut & castor oil mix. Detangle using Curly Girl method with Renpure MPHIP.
> 
> How do you style your hair? Cowash, oil, detangle, then scrunch in gel and go!  When I'm home I just pineapple in pigtails, or keep it in braids. I keep it under a satin cap.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? It's frizzy.  Only the back 3c hair clumps without product, and the rest just turns into a shrunken frizzy fro. Not happy with that At. All. . It doesn't straighten well unless I use high heat either...just stays a big poofy poof. I had forgotten how crazy it was, since I haven't really dealt with it since I was a teen. Smh. It looks a Lot like 80's Tina Turner hair.


 
I look forward to following your progress. I don't have much curl definition with product. Only certain areas have curl definition with product. And once it dries it sounds like yours. It's just a shrunken frizzy fro. Its like that even if I twist it up. So even though you are a 3 and I am a 4 we are experiencing some of the same conditions.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

faithVA said:


> I look forward to following your progress. I don't have much curl definition with product. Only certain areas have curl definition with product. And once it dries it sounds like yours. It's just a shrunken frizzy fro. Its like that even if I twist it up. So even though you are a 3 and I am a 4 we are experiencing some of the same conditions.



Yes...it's frustrating.  My curls only clump with product, otherwise they just bush out...curling however they like.  I'm trying to find a gel strong enough that I don't have to use a ton of it (EcoStyler), but doesn't dry my hair out as well.  I don't think a curl cream is gonna fit the bill either.   I like my hair to feel light, and clean...not hard, or gooey.  *sigh* erplexed


----------



## DarkJoy

If I may chime in...

I don't get curl def either unless I load on heavy product to weigh it down. Having fine 4b hair sucks that way. Esp because those products tend to be greasy.   Only the "out" styles give me def but I don't get 2nd day hair. I end up twisting every night. And gel for edges or slicking is a joke. I found a pomade but my hair doesn't like it.

Last week I decided to flatiron. the straight hair revealed a horrible mess of end. Those ssks ate me alive. Chopped 2" and back at nl. My longest layers were just at my shoulders. 

Glad I straightened it cuz its impossible to tell (for me) what my ends are like in its puff state. However thanks to lhcf, the ng looks waaaaay better than it has in years!  So that's encouraging.

The plan is to do a very low heat flat iron and then twist out weekly to avoid wet and super kinky mani cuz that may be the issue. will try this for a month and see.

My hhj is still new so will try anyything to see what works. Keepin it movin...


----------



## greenandchic

I still have this hard, rough patch of hair in the back. I believe its from protein damage, but not quite sure.  I can't say its heat damage because I haven't used direct heat in 10+ years.   Funny thing is it feels JUST like heat damage by a very hot iron. Washing 2x a week has been helping, but I may need to find a really good DC and keep dusting until its gone.  

Thankfully I haven't used a heavy protein treatment since the beginning of the year and threw out the Aphrogee.


----------



## DarkJoy

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I still have this hard, rough patch of hair in the back. I believe its from protein damage, but not quite sure.  I can't say its heat damage because I haven't used direct heat in 10+ years.   Funny thing is it feels JUST like heat damage by a very hot iron. Washing 2x a week has been helping, but I may need to find a really good DC and keep dusting until its gone.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't used a heavy protein treatment since the beginning of the year and threw out the Aphrogee.


greenandchic: do you tie a bun in that same place all the time? Used to happen to me from that years ago. Also just last week realized part of my issues with the back/crown is because that's where I rest my head on the couch headrest. Dangit...not the best at keeping it wrapped when I get home. Just a thought if its possible for you since its just one spot as well...


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy said:


> @greenandchic: do you tie a bun in that same place all the time? Used to happen to me from that years ago. Also just last week realized part of my issues with the back/crown is because that's where I rest my head on the couch headrest. Dangit...not the best at keeping it wrapped when I get home. Just a thought if its possible for you since its just one spot as well...




I don't always wear a bun, but I do wear my hair up a lot in the same spot. I haven't used ponytail holders in a while (just a bunch of Good Hair Day clips and bobby pins), but the style is very similar.  

Thanks for the heads up, Ill keep my eye on any stress I may be putting in that area.


----------



## stacy

I have allowed my natural hair to roam free about 3-4 times over the last 10 years. I am still quite clueless in many respects, so this thread is very much needed. Here's the stats:

Hair profile: KK (Kunte Kinte or 4 something;look at my hair pics and you tell me), 3-5 inches stretched out.

Regimen and products: I wash every 1-2 weeks. I currently use Miss Jessie shampoos (one is a cowash and one is super slip), Paul Mitchell Tea Tree shampoo (generic), Creme of Nature w/Argan Oil shampoo, or NTM shampoo. If I have time, I do a conditioner or I just overnight condition. I use Creme of Nature w/Argan oil conditioner, One and Only Argan Oil conditioner, or NTM conditioning mask. I usually use a leave-in conditioner when I am really strapped for time or just lazy. I use a Profective cream leave-in conditioner and/or Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 conditioner, then spray Better Braids unbraid spray or use Creme of Nature faoming wrap lotion with Argan oil.


How do you style your hair? I don't. At home I let it roam wild in a fro. I wear a wig most days (brush hair back and put on wig cap), did try a sew-in weave one time.

What problems are you having with your hair? My hair is not as moisturized as I would like. After shampooing (even with Miss Jessie shampoos), my hair is as dry as straw. My conditioners do not seem to help keep my hair moisturized for more than a day or two. My scalp feels a bit dry. I also noticed knots, split ends, and some strands that are damaged along the shaft. I do not know if this is from brushing the hair before putting on the wig cap or what. I can't blame color, relaxers, or heat. I barely manipulate my hair at all, yet, it seems more damaged than when I relaxed.

I would love to be able to grow healthy, long, natural hair and have the option of straightening when I want it straight (without chemicals). I'd like to find a good moisturizing shampoo, deep conditioner, and leave-in conditioner that will keep my hair moisturized (not greasy and weighed down). I would love to learn how to wear my hair in a cute, feminine fro or two strand twists. Right now, I just hope to find a decent, reasonably priced braider so that my wigs fit better.


----------



## DarkJoy

oooo stacy welcome to our troubled crew!

That pic looks like fine hair. Fine AA hair is particularly persnickety. I'm finding mine doesn't like much of anything. Right now, I'm experimenting with very low heat flat irons. Just enough to keep the ends from tangling on themselves so they don't SSK on me and do what's happened to you.

Co-washing just about killed my strands. I noticed it after I'd done it for a week--SSks galore. Sudsy shampoos? I saw little 1/8 inch pieces of my ends washing down the drain no matter what brand of shampoo as well as the drying you describe. I kept it up tho thinking it was something else, then switched to a mudwash from reading lhcf and voila! no more broke off bits running down the drain.

Using anything with protein? Those products have soy, wheat germ, stuff like that? Hardness after washing and conditioning could be from too much of that. Some oils like coconut also have protein. I use coconut oil now only when my hair starts to feel too soft. Otherwise, it makes it feel stringy.

Your utensils: Invest in a seamless comb if you havent already. I love mine and I've noticed less midshaft splits!

Wigs: Your cap could also be causing damage. Maybe braid your hair down to minimize friction between your ends and the cap. Also careful of the combs! Wig combs started thinning my sides.

Conditioners: In the long run, for some not all, they find the silicon containing conditioners to be drying overtime. My hair tells me this too. So I switched to less chemical containing ones.


----------



## greenandchic

stacy  - Many people reported problems with Miss Jessie's shampoos (and the entire product line in general).  

I'm not sure what the ingredients are in the rinse out and leave in conditioners you're using, but I had to get rid of anything that has silicon or my hair can be as dry as a desert.  

I also have to be careful when I use products with glycerin (depending on the dew points in the air).  

Brushes pretty much almost took out my hair.  I had to get rid of them.


----------



## HanaKuroi

stacy I have to use moisture everyday and seal with oil. I also dc at least once per week. 

Brushes are EVIL for fine strands. I don't use brushes anymore. I fingercomb. If I must comb I use a wide toothed wooden comb or a jibere. Thus has made a huge difference.

I do not shampoo. I mudwash. 

I do not use any miss jessies at all. Read reviews. I cannot stress what a waste if money her products are. They made my hair dry and horrible. 

I don't use products containing silicones. 

Are you interested in products online or on the ground only?

Why are you using wrap lotion?

You should think about prepooing if you feel you must shampoo.


----------



## Cruzankink

stacy said:


> What problems are you having with your hair? My hair is not as moisturized as I would like. After shampooing (even with Miss Jessie shampoos), my hair is as dry as straw. My conditioners do not seem to help keep my hair moisturized for more than a day or two. My scalp feels a bit dry. I also noticed knots, split ends, and some strands that are damaged along the shaft. I do not know if this is from brushing the hair before putting on the wig cap or what. I can't blame color, relaxers, or heat. I barely manipulate my hair at all, yet, it seems more damaged than when I relaxed.


 
@stacy Welcome to the thread! I feel your pain.  These are my suggestions:

*Poos & Condish:* As you have already experienced, the kinkier the hair the drier it gets. Sulfates dries hair out and silicones (cones) keep moisture out of hair. Some of the products you mentioned are loaded with sulfates and cones. It's no surprise why you are experiencing extremely dry brittle hair. I recommend that you thorougly cleanse initially w/ a sulfate poo to dissolve the cones. Make sure the poo does not contain any cones . Then do a cone free deep conditioner. I use Curl Junkie Deep Fix mixed w/ EVOO. I'm sure you can get cone free DC on the ground but I can't name any of my head. Try not using any poos for about 4 weeks, and cleanse your hair with conditioners only. I use inexpensive cone free condish like Garnier Fructice Triple Moisture and Tresemme Naturals. Do deep conditioning treatments every week but considering the condition of your hair I may up it to 2x a week. Once your hair moisture level increases, you can return to poos but only those that are sulfate free. I've been following the curly girl method (CGM) which advocates co-washes only, and no poos including, in most cases, sulfate free poos. Although I've been on this regimen for a short time, I've notice that my hair is a lot softer and better moisturized. 

*Styling tools:* I agree w/ the recommendations of Darkjoy, Greenandchic and Hanakuroi. Styling tools play a major part in the health of your hair. Use a wide tooth seamless comb like the Hercules Sagemann Magic Star Jumbo Rake sold at hotcombs.com*. *The seams in regular combs are abrasive to the hair shaft causing midshaft splits. Never brush your hair. Brushing kinky hair whether wet or dry, snaps and rips hair even healthy moisturized hair. 

*Parting words:* Educate yourself. Your posting here is a great start. LHCF has a wealth of information for optimum healthy hair. Also go to other forums, blogs and youtube vdo. The greatest lesson in my HHJ is to always read the ingredients in hair products. Hope this helps.


----------



## Krystle~Hime

yardyspice



yardyspice said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> *1. Is there a fine hair natural on here who has successfully thickened her hair?*
> 2. Will one pass of a flat iron damage my hair? I tried the @westNDNbeauty method (which works perfectly) and it worked but I am worried that one pass could still damage my fine strands.
> 3. Anyone use curlformers just stretch so they can do twist- or braid-outs? Has it damaged your hair?
> 
> TIA


hi ! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14841867&postcount=3 




yardyspice said:


> My hair is superfine as well. It's the only disappointment I've had with my natural hair. I thought my hair was going to be like this but instead it's more like this but longer.



in the second picture, it looks like the girl did "rope" twists, I don't know how to "call" them. but she twisted every strands on themselves before twisting them. that makes the twists skinnier. I used to do my twists that way (and used to hate my twists, and since I've understood that, my twists are more fuller. not like "magic" but i can see a real difference.


----------



## stacy

Thanks for the replies, ladies! I have processed what you said and come up with a tentative new regimen and a few more questions. 

Hair Regimen
1. Use only sulfate-free/silicone-free shampoos
2. Use silicone-free conditioners (Curl Junkie Deep Fix, Garnier Fructis Triple Moisture, Tresemme Naturals) 
3. Tools: Wide-tooth seamless combs-no brushes (Hercules Sagemann Magic Star Jumbo Rake or jilbere)
4. Hair Rescue: (Step 1) Use a clarifying shampoo (sulfate, no silicones) to dissolve cones on hair, (Step 2) Deep condition (no cones), (Step 3) Only do co-washes 2x a week for a month, (Step 4) Keep hair braided under wigs and do not use wig combs.  

How does this sound? Please imclude any specific product suggestions in addition to the ones mentioned so far (ground or online). Someone mentioned having a problem with gylcerin. I remember from the last time I went natural that my hair seemed to like water-based products with gylcerin and propylene glycol because they attract/keep in moisture. Oil-based products made my hair feel "crunchy". 

I have a few more questions: What is a mudwash? How do you prepoo? What does ssk mean? Doesn't natural hair need protein, too? What is the Curly Girl Method? No one mentioned a leave-in conditioner/moisturizer. Shouldn't I have something that put on the hair daily, too? Thanks for your input. Others can chime in as well.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=518 said:
			
		

> stacy[/USER];16189203]Thanks for the replies, ladies! I have processed what you said and come up with a tentative new regimen and a few more questions.
> 
> Hair Regimen
> 1. Use only sulfate-free/silicone-free shampoos
> 2. Use silicone-free conditioners (Curl Junkie Deep Fix, Garnier Fructis Triple Moisture, Tresemme Naturals)
> 3. Tools: Wide-tooth seamless combs-no brushes (Hercules Sagemann Magic Star Jumbo Rake or jilbere)
> 4. Hair Rescue: (Step 1) Use a clarifying shampoo (sulfate, no silicones) to dissolve cones on hair, (Step 2) Deep condition (no cones), (Step 3) Only do co-washes 2x a week for a month, (Step 4) Keep hair braided under wigs and do not use wig combs.
> 
> How does this sound? Please imclude any specific product suggestions in addition to the ones mentioned so far (ground or online). Someone mentioned having a problem with gylcerin. I remember from the last time I went natural that my hair seemed to like water-based products with gylcerin and propylene glycol because they attract/keep in moisture. Oil-based products made my hair feel "crunchy".
> 
> I have a few more questions: What is a mudwash? How do you prepoo? What does ssk mean? Doesn't natural hair need protein, too? What is the Curly Girl Method? No one mentioned a leave-in conditioner/moisturizer. Shouldn't I have something that put on the hair daily, too? Thanks for your input. Others can chime in as well.


 
Welcome. I will try to answer a few of your questions.

mudwash: Its a cleansing product made with bentonite clay or some other type of clay mixed with other ingredients. I use it in place of shampoo. 

SSK: Single strand knots 

protein: Natural hair needs protein as well but it varies from person to person. Some natural heads love protein and some hate it. It's a trial and error thing. My hair does not appear to need or like protein, even mild protein.

I might try to answer what is the Curly Girl Method tomorrow. The answer is too long for tonight.

I will let others chime in on the leave-in/moisturizer.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## greenandchic

stacy

In terms of leave-ins, it depends on your hair.* I *personally use leave-ins daily because I live in an pretty dry area (don't let the Portland rain fool you, the humidity is pretty low in part because of it).  I use one that's silicon free, and glycerin free for the most part.  I do own one that has glycerin in it, but I'm careful when I use it.


----------



## Cruzankink

stacy said:


> What is the Curly Girl Method? No one mentioned a leave-in conditioner/moisturizer. Shouldn't I have something that put on the hair daily, too? Thanks for your input. Others can chime in as well.


 
stacy I'm no hair expert but your regimen sounds good to me. 

*CGM:* This blog explains the Curly Girl Method: http://dormroomcurly.blogspot.com/ Look for the Topic: Laura Lee's All in One Guide to CG or just google: Curly Girl Method. Like faithVA said its too long to go into.

*Product selecting process: *I don't want to overwhelm you with all the applicable products out there but I select products based on my type 4 hair and regimen: Prepoo, Co-Wash, Deep Con, Daily leave-In, Protective Style. I'd go on websites that sell natural hair care products catered to black/ethnic/curly hair like Curl Junkie, B.A.S.K., Shea Moisture, Kinky Curly just to name a few (notice I didn't add Miss Jessies ). Select desired product based on how it fits my hair & regimen, what it supposed to do, and how it should leave my hair. Then I'd read the ingredients list. If the ingredients passes muster, I'd go to sites like this one, blogs and utube, to get product reviews. Based on the reviews then I'll decide whether to purchase. A tip I use is to buy products that have double duty (can be used as a leave in or deep con or styler) which helps save money.

*Ingredients to avoid:* Aside from cones and sulfates, I'd recommend you avoid the following ingredients to maximize moisture absorbtion in your hair: petrolatum, mineral oil, lanolin even beeswax. These ingredients allow hair to feel soft initially but works like a cone coating the hair preventing moisture from being absorbed. If I see any of these ingredients when I am shopping for a product I will not buy no matter how low it is on the ingredients list.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I just want to vent! 

My hair is so weird.erplexed

It is wavy until the very ends where it curls into a spiral.
It is really loose in my nape like 3c/3b type ish. 
My hair is fine so certain styles just look retarded.
I am style challenged.
I have yet to find a hair twin.


----------



## beautyintheyes

I have a question I just took out an install after 2 months so I clarified and it made my hair a little stripped but I assumed I needed it and I went ahead and did a protein treatment and my hair started to break off in little pieces in my hands just by touching it so I did a deep conditioner for moisture and it stopped but I'm worried if I'll get split ends now? Or should I just assume that I stopped it then? And I detailed before and everything as well


----------



## faithVA

beautyintheyes said:


> I have a question I just took out an install after 2 months so I clarified and it made my hair a little stripped but I assumed I needed it and I went ahead and did a protein treatment and my hair started to break off in little pieces in my hands just by touching it so I did a deep conditioner for moisture and it stopped but I'm worried if I'll get split ends now? Or should I just assume that I stopped it then? And I detailed before and everything as well


 
Not ignoring you. But I have no clue. But this might not be the best place to ask that question. This is a struggling with your hair thread. Someone in here may know but you may want to ask in another thread as well.


----------



## beautyintheyes

faithVA said:
			
		

> Not ignoring you. But I have no clue. But this might not be the best place to ask that question. This is a struggling with your hair thread. Someone in here may know but you may want to ask in another thread as well.



The reason I asked here is because I been trying to use protien in my regi but it doesn't seem to like it so I'm not sure if I never need it or it's the kind I use cause the first time I did use protien it was great but now I get bad reactions


----------



## DarkJoy

beautyintheyes said:


> The reason I asked here is because I been trying to use protien in my regi but it doesn't seem to like it so I'm not sure if I never need it or it's the kind I use cause the first time I did use protien it was great but now I get bad reactions


What are the products you're currently using beautyintheyes?

I found that I'm protein sensitive. And have also found to never use protein after a clarify, only moisturizing DCs. I also use henna which has made me even more protein sensitive. A few weeks ago I attempted to give myself a mild oat-protein treatment and I've had breakage (plus my ends were damaged already-it just made it worse). I only go for products that have proteins way at the end of the ingredients list so I don't neglect them all together. 

Have you actually looked at your ends? Pluck a few hairs in random spots and inspect the ends to see if there are splits. If you haven't dusted in a while, it wouldn't hurt to take off a 1/4" anyway. That's usually a good thing in the long term.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

beautyintheyes said:


> I have a question I just took out an install after 2 months so I clarified and it made my hair a little stripped but I assumed I needed it and I went ahead and did a protein treatment and my hair started to break off in little pieces in my hands just by touching it so I did a deep conditioner for moisture and it stopped but I'm worried if I'll get split ends now? Or should I just assume that I stopped it then? And I detailed before and everything as well



If you have breakage, you now have damaged ends in need of a trim.  Just get a light one to freshen things up.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm going to BKT in the hopes that it will smooth out the frizz, without killing my curls.  Anti-frizz products have been helping as well....but not enough.


----------



## beautyintheyes

DarkJoy said:


> What are the products you're currently using @beautyintheyes?
> 
> I found that I'm protein sensitive. And have also found to never use protein after a clarify, only moisturizing DCs. I also use henna which has made me even more protein sensitive. A few weeks ago I attempted to give myself a mild oat-protein treatment and I've had breakage (plus my ends were damaged already-it just made it worse). I only go for products that have proteins way at the end of the ingredients list so I don't neglect them all together.
> 
> Have you actually looked at your ends? Pluck a few hairs in random spots and inspect the ends to see if there are splits. If you haven't dusted in a while, it wouldn't hurt to take off a 1/4" anyway. That's usually a good thing in the long term.



i used may eggs and honey i think i am cause i dont use heat or anything to damage it so its healthy but now im going to dust my hair to prevent any breakage that might have accrued  and what light protein do you use? i would love to try one and see how my hair likes it!


----------



## beautyintheyes

MrsJaiDiva said:


> If you have breakage, you now have damaged ends in need of a trim.  Just get a light one to freshen things up.



okay thanks i thought so..... i know it was a long shot but i was hoping to avoid ever doing it hehe


----------



## stacy

Okay, so I used some Mizani Butter Blends neutralizing and chelating shampoo to get rid of the cones (it's a sulfate shampoo, but no cones). I conditioned with the Mizani PerPhecting cream conditioner (only one I had with no cones). My hair felt okay. Yesterday I did get a hold of a bottle of Tresemme Naturals conditioner to do a cowash. It felt great going on and it was so late that I just put a baggie on and a hat and slept in the conditioner. This morning I rinsed it out and added a little as a leave in. My hair felt better, but I will not use it as a leave in again (read this on another board).  I will keep it and cowash again on Thursday. I will keep using the Better Braids spray as a leave in (no cones as far as I can see). I will have to figure out what works, but the no cones and sulfates is a big first step.Thanks.


----------



## Cruzankink

Has anyone used Quinoa Protein or product containing this protein? Online sources claim that quinoa provides film forming and moisture retention benefits typical of proteins but has also been proven to provide substantivity and penetration of the hair shaft for protection and repair some say even better than silk, soy and wheat protein.  I recently bought a jar of it online to aid in nurturing my heat damaged ends.  Although the few online sources that discussed this protein as it pertains to hair rave of its properties, because its somewaht new to the hair product industry, they are hardly any reviews by regular consumers as to how it works and feels on hair. Let me know your experience. If not, then I guess I'll be the guinea pig. 

PS - At the bottom, my first bantu knot out.


----------



## Cruzankink

I trimmed 1/4 - 1/2 in. off my hair yesterday. I know I mentioned that I was not going to trim until after my 8 week CGM trial period but my hair couldn't wait. During my last co-wash, I noticed more bits and pieces than usual.  Nothing alarming but it was definately noticable. So I researched protein treatments (bought quinoa protein) and decided to do a trim.  No, I did not get rid of all the heat damaged ends , I would need a few more trims for that, but hopefully I've minimized the breakage.


----------



## DarkJoy

Hey give us a review of the quinoa on hair when youve tried it Cruzankink
---

So it's official--my hair can not be wet manipulated. 2 weeks I did not manipulate when wet. Last night I decided to prepoo and co-wash in braids. well, i put the tea on and then started to part and braid my hair while wet. LOTS of little breaks. Didnt have any real breaking the last 2 weeks so now I know for sure.

This is good! It's another thing I know I can't do. One step closer to retention, y'all!


----------



## stacy

Okay. I am going to cut it all off (caesar cut) and start all over again! I am so tired of single strand knots, splits along the hair shaft (not up the shaft, mind you, but along the shaft here and there), porous hair with no elasticity. I like the regimen I've planned out but I feel like my hair is just too damaged. I will get a cut and start over. I just don't know what else to do to get my hair healthy. I guess I can wear wigs and quick weaves as it grows out again and implement my regimen on a fresh head of hair.


----------



## lamaria211

stacy said:
			
		

> Okay. I am going to cut it all off (caesar cut) and start all over again! I am so tired of single strand knots, splits along the hair shaft (not up the shaft, mind you, but along the shaft here and there), porous hair with no elasticity. I like the regimen I've planned out but I feel like my hair is just too damaged. I will get a cut and start over. I just don't know what else to do to get my hair healthy. I guess I can wear wigs and quick weaves as it grows out again and implement my regimen on a fresh head of hair.



That sounds drastic whats your current length and your reggie? Y dont you try braiding it up for a few weeks then start again when your not so frustrated. Hth


----------



## westNDNbeauty

stacy I agree with the poster above.  Cutting it all off is a drastic move.  I do recommend putting our hair away somehow and then trying again.

I've always been natural, so that means I was natural when there weren't a plethora of awesome products out here geared towards my hair texture. Now the market is saturated with so many products that can assist in developing and maintaining a regimen that will be the most beneficial. Honestly, it wasn't until the last 4-5 years that I began to actually figure out my hair. That means I was clueless for 20+ years! It is definitely a journey and will take time. Drastic moves will not benefit you in the end.  Think it over.


----------



## stacy

I done done it!!! Last night I cut it all off. I should have gone to a barber, but I just took some scissors to it and did it. I think that I am just tired of "fighting" with my hair. I need a rebirth. I need to know that I am not my hair (shout out to India!). Staring in the mirror at a nearly bald me was liberating, in a sense. The Earth did not stop spinning. My life did not change. It allowed me to see that no matter what is on top of my head, I am still a woman, I am still beautiful, smart, funny, caring, crazy, and still ME. I will grow my hair out again (think I will use a sulfur based product and natural oils and add some vitamins and minerals to my routine that aid healthy hair growth) and use the great tips you guys have shared. As my hair grows out, I will let a barber even it up, but my primary focus will be healthy hair and not length. In time, the length will come.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm having a really hard time getting over this APL hump. I even did a good bit of protective styling in braids over the last year and I'm still only creeping along. I'm starting to suspect breakage from taking down the braids as the reason why I'm not retaining like I should. I'm PSing under a wig right now (celie braids under a wig, have been for the last 3 weeks, wash/dc weekly). After I get through my current products I'll probably also go back to qhemets bc I got a lot of retention when I used it as my main styling/moisturizing product


----------



## lamaria211

stacy said:
			
		

> I done done it!!! Last night I cut it all off. I should have gone to a barber, but I just took some scissors to it and did it. I think that I am just tired of "fighting" with my hair. I need a rebirth. I need to know that I am not my hair (shout out to India!). Staring in the mirror at a nearly bald me was liberating, in a sense. The Earth did not stop spinning. My life did not change. It allowed me to see that no matter what is on top of my head, I am still a woman, I am still beautiful, smart, funny, caring, crazy, and still ME. I will grow my hair out again (think I will use a sulfur based product and natural oils and add some vitamins and minerals to my routine that aid healthy hair growth) and use the great tips you guys have shared. As my hair grows out, I will let a barber even it up, but my primary focus will be healthy hair and not length. In time, the length will come.



Congrats on your BC


----------



## GeorginaSparks

stacy said:


> Okay. I am going to cut it all off (caesar cut) and start all over again! I am so tired of single strand knots, splits along the hair shaft (not up the shaft, mind you, but along the shaft here and there), porous hair with no elasticity. I like the regimen I've planned out but I feel like my hair is just too damaged. I will get a cut and start over. I just don't know what else to do to get my hair healthy. I guess I can wear wigs and quick weaves as it grows out again and implement my regimen on a fresh head of hair.


what caused the damage?


----------



## greenandchic

stacy said:


> I done done it!!! Last night I cut it all off. I should have gone to a barber, but I just took some scissors to it and did it. I think that I am just tired of "fighting" with my hair. I need a rebirth. I need to know that I am not my hair (shout out to India!). Staring in the mirror at a nearly bald me was liberating, in a sense. The Earth did not stop spinning. My life did not change. It allowed me to see that no matter what is on top of my head, I am still a woman, I am still beautiful, smart, funny, caring, crazy, and still ME. I will grow my hair out again (think I will use a sulfur based product and natural oils and add some vitamins and minerals to my routine that aid healthy hair growth) and use the great tips you guys have shared. As my hair grows out, I will let a barber even it up, but my primary focus will be healthy hair and not length. In time, the length will come.




Congratulations!


----------



## JBunnie

*Hair profile?* 
I think 3a/b, medium strands, medium-thick density, low porosity. I haven't really tested everything as I should so this might not even be accurate (WHOMP WHOMP)

*Reggie and products?* 
Weekly wash: Coconut oil pre-poo, MoroccanOil sulfate free shampoo, hot oil treatment with heating cap, DC (I switch between MoroccanOil moisturizing DC and a light protein DC each week to keep my balance). MoroccanOil rinse out conditioner after protein DC. 
Cowash once or twice a week.
I get my hair straightened every 8 weeks at the salon and trim every 16 weeks. As of now I've vowed off heat styling myself unless it is totally necessary. 
After heat styling I use a heavy protein treatment my next wash.

*How do you style your hair?* 
I used to straighten my hair every time I washed even after I stopped relaxing because I didn't know what to do with my curls, but as I said above I'm no longer straightening in hopes of learning and perfecting my natural curl pattern.
After my full wash I'll either do my head in bantu knots or a twist and curl, let dry at least overnight then take them down. 
When I cowash I just apply my products and let my hair take it's own shape.

*What problems do you have with your hair?* 
I'm very new to wearing my curls so I'm trying to figure out what products work for me. Length retention is an issue for me and moisturizing is an issue for me. I feel like when I moisturize in between washes the product just sits on my hair and doesn't absorb.


----------



## Cruzankink

@DarkJoy I'll definately give a review of the quinoa protien.  I'm happy that you found the culprit of your breakage. Now you know what to avoid. I don't mean to get up in your _bidness_ oke: but I'm curious as to why your hair is so water sensitive particularly, in its natural state. I've read your posts and you seem to be very knowledgable in natural hair care arena. However, _I must ask_, does your regimen incorporate protein? If it does, do you think your moisture/protein balance is askew? What is your hair porosity? Is your regimen/products catered to your porosity level? Have you ever sought the advice of a medical professional to illiminate any illness and/or mineral/vitamin deficiencies? Hollah back...


----------



## Ahlaam

I have fine frizzy hair so for me finding a decent product has always been a challenge. The amount of money I've wasted on product is mortifying! So I decided to make my own concotion after what can only be described as forever and finally I have managed to find one that is perfect for me! I do a deep treatment (no protein) once a week and co-wash 3 times a week. My hair loves


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Ok so yesterday I called myself straightening my hair.... it turned out so nice until I got to work today. 

It started to freakin poof up from the slightest amount of moisture in the air. 

I'm wondering if it's my hair or if it's my products.  Idk.. I need help!!

For the ladies that straighten and achieve silky straight hair despite humidity (I live in the south)... please share your techniques and/or holy grail products.


----------



## Cruzankink

CaliiSwagg said:


> For the ladies that straighten and achieve silky straight hair despite humidity (I live in the south)... please share your techniques and/or holy grail products.


 
CaliiSwagg Although I haven't straightened my hair in a while I'd advise that once you condition your hair use an oil based moisturizer like Qhemet Biologics Alma & Olive Heavy Cream. Since its oil based (oil & water don't mix) it extends the life of your straight style and provides moisture as well as seals your hair without weighing it down. This product is very rich and emollient so a little goes a long way. Also, this would probably be the one time I'll recommend the use silicones, by way of a silicone heat protectant. Silicone keep moisture out thus hair is less prone to frizz from humidity plus you have the added benefit of a product that protects from heat damage. When I was relaxed I used a heat protectant/shine sirum from Joico (I don't remember the name).


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Cruzankink said:


> @CaliiSwagg Although I haven't straightened my hair in a while I'd advise that once you condition your hair use an oil based moisturizer like Qhemet Biologics Alma & Olive Heavy Cream. Since its oil based (oil & water don't mix) it extends the life of your straight style and provides moisture as well as seals your hair without weighing it down. This product is very rich and emollient so a little goes a long way. Also, this would probably be the one time I'll recommend the use silicones, by way of a silicone heat protectant. Silicone keep moisture out thus hair is less prone to frizz from humidity plus you have the added benefit of a product that protects from heat damage. When I was relaxed I used a heat protectant/shine sirum from Joico (I don't remember the name).


 
Cruzankink 
Thank you

I am going to have to pick up that moisturizer. I have only straightened my hair twice and both times turned out the same... fabulous until I walk outside

I use Paul Mitchell smoothing balm and super skinny serum before I blow dry and flat iron. They make my hair so soft and silky, but I'm guessing they arn't sealing my hair enough for humidity to not effect it.


----------



## Leslie_C

CaliiSwagg said:


> @Cruzankink
> Thank you
> 
> I am going to have to pick up that moisturizer. I have only straightened my hair twice and both times turned out the same... fabulous until I walk outside
> 
> I use Paul Mitchell smoothing balm and super skinny serum before I blow dry and flat iron. They make my hair so soft and silky, but I'm guessing they arn't sealing my hair enough for humidity to not effect it.



CaliiSwagg


A lot of naturals who wear their hair pressed swear by Aveda Anti-humectant pomade. I havent tried it, but its on my wish list. Look it up and Im sure you will find great reviews.

I also read somewhere that this line performs well in humidity:
http://www.livingproof.com/


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> @DarkJoy I'll definately give a review of the quinoa protien.  I'm happy that you found the culprit of your breakage. Now you know what to avoid. I don't mean to get up in your _bidness_ oke: but I'm curious as to why your hair is so water sensitive particularly, in its natural state. I've read your posts and you seem to be very knowledgable in natural hair care arena. However, _I must ask_, does your regimen incorporate protein? If it does, do you think your moisture/protein balance is askew? What is your hair porosity? Is your regimen/products catered to your porosity level? Have you ever sought the advice of a medical professional to illiminate any illness and/or mineral/vitamin deficiencies? Hollah back...


Thanks Cruzankink!

For my health currently, it checks out normally *knocks wood* as of 4 months ago. I'm sure I'm deficient in something because when I keep up on my vits I feel way diff. I keep forgettin to take them regular. Once a week ain't cuttin it! I could drink more water too...

This is genetics. I inherited this mess from my dad who, even in his 30s, had thin & just above see-thru hair. So did his father. Both of our hairs are also ridiculously fine but wiry and brittle feeling. When I got bone straight relaxers as a teen, I didn't like them because my hair was so thin, just like my dad! Texture works better so there's some volume at least.

Everytime I try a protein treatment, my hair draws into what feels like a bunch of dreds and feels like steel wool, so IDK.. It's got me skrd.


----------



## DarkJoy

Oh, and when I did a porosity test, some strands fell to the bottom of the glass but most floated on top. So, who knows...


----------



## HanaKuroi

If you have henna in your hair will it affect a porosity test?


----------



## DarkJoy

^^Interesting question...

Speaking of, I TOTALLY forgot* I had semi-perm dyed my hair lighter in the winter* several times! Everytime I've done that it's been a disaster. And I'm a slow-grower so it takes forever to grow out any epic hair failures 

I have no doubts much of my problems is this even tho I henna'd over the top when the breakage started. 1/2 inch more to cut off of this nightmare and we will see if any of these things I've learned actually works on healthy-non chemically ruined hair


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> ^^Interesting question...
> 
> Speaking of, I TOTALLY forgot* I had semi-perm dyed my hair lighter in the winter* several times! Everytime I've done that it's been a disaster. And I'm a slow-grower so it takes forever to grow out any epic hair failures
> 
> I have no doubts much of my problems is this even tho I henna'd over the top when the breakage started. 1/2 inch more to cut off of this nightmare and we will see if any of these things I've learned actually works on healthy-non chemically ruined hair


 
DarkJoy Is the henna treatments working for you?  When I first did my BC I looked into it but I've read that it dries hair out.  Have you had this reaction?


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for asking Cruzankink. I actually experience more shine and moisture since henna. The breakage started after my last chemical dye in january or february.  The 3 inches of ng I have is very soft and supple so I'm hoping after I chop the rest of these ends, it will be in better shape from there on out. I've never had long hair, but the last time it was in such bad shape was when I was relaxing. No more dye!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I think it depends on how long you leave the henna on and what you mix it with. I haven't had dryness with it. I did get tangles from the red rahj when I slept in it and it took away the color I had built up from the jasmine henna. 

I just henna'd two days ago with Jamila and I love it. Smooth and shiny hair. 

I was using henna weekly and I didn't have dryness. I did dc after. I like to dc for twice as long as I henna.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

CaliiSwagg said:


> Ok so yesterday I called myself straightening my hair.... it turned out so nice until I got to work today.
> 
> It started to freakin poof up from the slightest amount of moisture in the air.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's my hair or if it's my products.  Idk.. I need help!!
> 
> For the ladies that straighten and achieve silky straight hair despite humidity (I live in the south)... please share your techniques and/or holy grail products.



CaliiSwagg, try Sabino Moisture Block, sold online only. Works well for me when I straighten, and I get at least 2weeks outa my straightened hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

Just received my bottle of Quinoa Protein from Ingredients to die for! :superbanana: Can't wait to do my homemade moisturizing protein treatment this weekend. Hope I don't have any setbacks...


----------



## CaliiSwagg

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @CaliiSwagg, try Sabino Moisture Block, sold online only. Works well for me when I straighten, and I get at least 2weeks outa my straightened hair.


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Thank you!!
I forgot all about Sabino. I remember when everybody raved about it on here. I need to cop that asap.


----------



## SimJam

Im not struggling any more

*Hair profile?* 4b medium strands medium density

*Reggie and products? *
wash weekly with Dr bronners (various scents) or terressentials mud wash/rhassoul clay, sometimes cowash mid week (Hair Veda moist PRO or moist 24.7)

finger detangle with tresseme naturals

Moisture DC with each wash, protein DC when needed

after rinsing out DC spritz with aloevera juice (my godsend and why I no longer am struggling)


*How do you style your hair? *twists, twist outs, buns, puffs

*What problems do you have with your hair? *
my issue was dry bushy ends which were prone to breakage and always had SSKs - no matter what I did they were always there.

aloevera juice was the answer - it closes my cuticles, reduces SSKs and eliminates the dry bushy ends

now Im finally able to retain my ends and see some length


----------



## HanaKuroi

I get so scared to try anything new. I don't want any setbacks either.


Btw: I use green tea and coconut milk in my jamila henna. Do not think you can slap henna in your hair without detangling either. I dry detangle with sunflower oil or any ceramide oil and apply like a relaxer and do eight chunky twists. Then Saran wrap. Rinse til water is clear then rinse with vo5 moisture milks. Then dc with vanilla silk dreams or AOHsr with a little oil and use some more coconut milk to my hair to make sure it is wet and coated at the very ends. Saran wrap or baggy for several hours. I don't apply leave-ins on drippy hair. I band when half dry. I wait until almost dry to add leave in and m and s.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I think it depends on how long you leave the henna on and what you mix it with. I haven't had dryness with it. I did get tangles from the red rahj when I slept in it and it took away the color I had built up from the jasmine henna.
> 
> I just henna'd two days ago with Jamila and I love it. Smooth and shiny hair.
> 
> I was using henna weekly and I didn't have dryness. I did dc after. I like to dc for twice as long as I henna.



Oh no, I bought 100 grams of Red Rahj I'm scared to use it now. I usually use Jamila. 

Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF app


----------



## HanaKuroi

AtlantaJJ It took me two bottles of conditioner to get the twigs/veins out. I rinsed forever. I did leave it in overnight and where I slept on it was just tanglely. It was terrible and I had shedding. It took several trips to the store to get my hair right. Ugh! I have five or six boxes of it. I am nit new to henna and I have slept in it before, just not red rahj.

Have you used henna before? I really liked the application though. I think I left it on too long and shouldn't have let my hair get smooshed. I believe that is what caused the tangles. 

The main reason I won't use it again was because I lost all my henna color from the jamila and jasmine. I ended up with no highlights/color deposits. If you use it don't sleep in it.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> Just received my bottle of Quinoa Protein from Ingredients to die for! :superbanana: Can't wait to do my homemade moisturizing protein treatment this weekend. Hope I don't have any setbacks...


  *waits patiently for your review*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> AtlantaJJ It took me two bottles of conditioner to get the twigs/veins out. I rinsed forever. I did leave it in overnight and where I slept on it was just tanglely. It was terrible and I had shedding. It took several trips to the store to get my hair right. Ugh! I have five or six boxes of it. I am nit new to henna and I have slept in it before, just not red rahj.
> 
> Have you used henna before? I really liked the application though. I think I left it on too long and shouldn't have let my hair get smooshed. I believe that is what caused the tangles.
> 
> The main reason I won't use it again was because I lost all my henna color from the jamila and jasmine. I ended up with no highlights/color deposits. If you use it don't sleep in it.



I have used Jamila, I sleep in it and I have zero issues with tangles or dryness. You are right about sticking with what works!

Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF app


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HanaKuroi have you ever tried sifting henna?  I just realized I have 300 grams of the RR, I can't let it go to waste. I'm going to try sifting it before I use it.  I'm going to research manual sifting methods.


----------



## HanaKuroi

AtlantaJJ let me know how that works out. I didn't like the color deposit so I won't use it again. I might try morrocan or Yemeni henna and I think thu might need extra sifting.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ahlaam said:
			
		

> I have fine frizzy hair so for me finding a decent product has always been a challenge. The amount of money I've wasted on product is mortifying! So I decided to make my own concotion after what can only be described as forever and finally I have managed to find one that is perfect for me! I do a deep treatment (no protein) once a week and co-wash 3 times a week. My hair loves



Hello Ahlaam, my fine haired friend. 

Care to share your concotion with a fellow fine-haired sister? Hehe


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> @DarkJoy I'm curious as to why your hair iHowever, I must ask, does your regimen incorporate protein? If it does, do you think your moisture/protein balance is askew?



Well I thought about you Cruzankink when I was at Whole Foods yesterday and saw the Aubrey Organics line. Maybe u r right about the balance. Its been feeling awfully mushy when wet and not holdin astyle well. Picked up the GPB. It gets raves here...will see how this protein treatment works. Anything else I've tried makes my hair steel wool even home treatment like eggs. Maybe its just finding the protein that agrees with me. And anyway can't afford any henna with ship costs for a month. Wash day is coming up! Will let ya know.


----------



## lamaria211

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Well I thought about you Cruzankink when I was at Whole Foods yesterday and saw the Aubrey Organics line. Maybe u r right about the balance. Its been feeling awfully mushy when wet and not holdin astyle well. Picked up the GPB. It gets raves here...will see how this protein treatment works. Anything else I've tried makes my hair steel wool even home treatment like eggs. Maybe its just finding the protein that agrees with me. And anyway can't afford any henna with ship costs for a month. Wash day is coming up! Will let ya know.



My hair also gets hard with the slightest use of protein so I mix the GPB with my Rosa Mosqueta or another moisturizing conditionerhth


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Well I thought about you @Cruzankink when I was at Whole Foods yesterday and saw the Aubrey Organics line. Maybe u r right about the balance. Its been feeling awfully mushy when wet and not holdin astyle well. Picked up the GPB. It gets raves here...will see how this protein treatment works. Anything else I've tried makes my hair steel wool even home treatment like eggs. Maybe its just finding the protein that agrees with me. And anyway can't afford any henna with ship costs for a month. Wash day is coming up! Will let ya know.


 
DarkJoy I hope the GPB does the trick! I am excited about my quinoa protein treatment this weekend but like you and lamaria211 I am also concerned about the possibility of getting rough hair afterwards. When I was relaxed and did protein treatments even expensive ones (e.g. Nexxus, Joico) my hair came out rough, dry and consequently a nightmare to detangle. However, my hope with using a plant protein, like quinoa, is that it will be easily absorbed and more moisturizing to my hair. If not, it will be another costly mistake. 

I must of missed it, but I've never heard of the Aubrey GPB conditioner! (Probably cause I'm new to the natural world). I saw on Aubrey's website that they sell a sample size. If this quinoa thing doesn't work out, I'll order a sample GPB.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> DarkJoy I hope the GPB does the trick! I am excited about my quinoa protein treatment this weekend but like you and lamaria211 I am also concerned about the possibility of getting rough hair afterwards. When I was relaxed and did protein treatments even expensive ones (e.g. Nexxus, Joico).
> 
> I saw on Aubrey's website that they sell a sample size. If this quinoa thing doesn't work out, I'll order a sample GPB.



Well Cruzankink, if the gpb doesn't work for me I can always send it to you. I would hate to just throw it away.

I also used joico when relaxed. Hair loved it then! Scared to spend that kind of money now because so much doesn't work...

As for the gpb treatment I'm gonna try it on my most sensitive section (the crown) and see if it balls up. Lol. That way I won't have a whole mess to try and save.

Tomorrow is wash day! Wish me luck...

Will also try part of the crown mixed like lamaria211 suggested. Thanks lamaria


----------



## Nonie

CaliiSwagg, also if you used a moisturizer or other product on hair before the anti-humectant (Sabino or whatever) then it won't adhere well to your hair and may not offer protection as well. Best to add moisture to hair during conditioning then use only anti-humectant/heat protectant on hair during the flat-ironing process.

I've never used Sabino but John Frieda has served me well in over 20 years.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Well @Cruzankink, if the gpb doesn't work for me I can always send it to you. I would hate to just throw it away.
> 
> As for the gpb treatment I'm gonna try it on my most sensitive section (the crown) and see if it balls up. Lol. That way I won't have a whole mess to try and save.
> 
> Tomorrow is wash day! Wish me luck...


 
DarkJoy Thanks for your GPB offer! I also was planning to mix the quinoa with some other moisturizing conditioners and honeyquat to reduce any hair roughness. But you gave me an idea... Since today is a co-wash day for me, I'm gonna make a small amount of my concoction and apply it to a patch of hair at the back of my head. If it turns out good then I can't wait for this weekend. But if its bad then I know not to continue as planned. No need to have 'brillo' hair if I can avoid it.


----------



## Cruzankink

*QUESTION:* Can you ladies recommend moisturizing leave in conditioners that has worked for you?  I am currently using Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It works OK but I'm running low and thought it is a good opportunity to try something else. I don't know if this is the usual practice but in order to get my hair to have all day moisture I have to use a lot of the smoothie. Since it is the only leave in I'd ever use consistently I don't have much to compare it to. If any of you use a leave in that is reasonably priced don't hold back.  I live in an area where I have to ship most if not all my hair products. Anything to save money would help. Thanks.


----------



## lamaria211

I really like Giovanni direct and Silk Elements leave.in creme those two are my favs.


----------



## Nonie

Cruzankink, don't tell anyone I told you this coz I do sound like a broken record since this is my holy grail and I preach about it a lot. So I'ma tell you on the DL lest folks fling things at me. I see Foxglove holding a tomato at the ready  so yep, we'll have to do this in the dark.

Psst...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (you need to highlight the blank space below for the 411 you're not to tell anyone I told you  )

If shrinkage doesn't bother you and it's not too dry under the rock where you have made your abode, then I recommend S Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1. There's a method to the madness though. If you apply S Curl to damp hair, it dried up hard. But you just need to reapply and you will have moisture for days. To ensure it stays on my hair, I baggy at night instead of wearing a scarf that will rob my hair of the moisture. I only need to do those two application on wash day (on damp then on dry) and I don't need to moisturize again until wash day. But if you don't like shrinkage, then don't do this.  At night, I braid my hair to keep tangles at bay before baggying. In the AM my hair feels like butter, combs so easily as if with conditioner, and feels soft and fluffy and moist without being juice dripping, or icky sticky.


----------



## lamaria211

Nonie you dont sound like a broken record you sound consistant which is a good thing


----------



## Foxglove

Nonie


----------



## Leslie_C

Im transitioning, but stalking this thread anyway 

@Nonie,
I was about to throw out my 14 in 1 bc it made my hair feel dry/hard and a weird sticky film, but Ill give it another try the way you mentioned it.

Thanks for the anti-humectant tip too...I wouldnt have known not to use anything under it. Should you not even use a leave in? Would a light spray one be ok?

Cruzankink, again Im transitioning so I can only hope it still works when Im totally natural, but so far the SM CES is the ONLY product Ive found to moisturize my 3" of new growth. It has laughed at every other product and combination of products/concoctions Ive tried...and when I used the SM I was sooooo happy to finally find something. My hair has been soft and managable ever since!


----------



## MaraWithLove

*Hair profile*? 
4a, 4b, 3c, medium and thick, coarse and wiry strands, high density, CL-NL (and a short front around bang area, about to the eyebrows), low and normal porosity (I think), protein sensitive

*Reggie and products?* 

Co-wash at least 1x a week with V05 or Tresemme naturals nourishing moisture
DC 1x a week w/whatever moisturizing DC is on hand, protein treatment whenever I feel I need it-same with ACV rinses, 
Henna once in a while
apply a leave-in and seal everyday on damp-wet hair (currently: keracare natural textures leave in, peach kernel nectar)
scalp massage with hair trigger at least 1x a week

*How do you style your hair?* 
Out in all its (mostly) shrunken glory, occasional braid-outs; I don't have enough for a bun or a ponytail

*What problems do you have with your hair? *

Since the humidity has risen it feels REALLY parched after I come back indoors
it takes forever for my hair to get wet
I thought I was low porosity because I fit so many of the description, but am now questioning this because my hair feels SO DRY-it does not hold onto moisture like low porosity hair supposedly does
ever since I've taken my two-strand twists down (which my hair did not like) it's been so iffy and frustrating. 
I have no clue what's going on with it but it's making me want to cut everything off. I might just put some braid extensions in, this whole week has been a bad hair week and my hair has not looked very good to me lately either and my efforts seem useless.

Here's what I did before my hair started acting up:

An Acv rinse and scalp massage with black tea
Co-washed with tresseme naturals and detangled
Claudie's renew Protein conditioner
Organix awapuhi ginger conditioner
Pumpkin seed curl moisturizing conditioner as leave-in
sealed with peach kernel nectar

After the acv rinse my hair felt wonderful, same for after the protein treatment. The awapui ginger conditioner was not satisfying in the moisture content, but for the rest of this day my hair felt okay. After that, I don't know what went wrong, but my hair has been a hot mess. I even tried DC'ing with one of my former staples from when I was relaxed (silicon mix bambu) once my hair started acting up. I know it's just hair, but it really has me raging.


----------



## manter26

Cruzankink said:


> *QUESTION:* Can you ladies recommend moisturizing leave in conditioners that has worked for you?  I am currently using Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It works OK but I'm running low and thought it is a good opportunity to try something else. I don't know if this is the usual practice but in order to get my hair to have all day moisture I have to use a lot of the smoothie. Since it is the only leave in I'd ever use consistently I don't have much to compare it to. If any of you use a leave in that is reasonably priced don't hold back.  I live in an area where I have to ship most if not all my hair products. Anything to save money would help. Thanks.



Have you tried the Moisture Milk? I don't consider the smoothie a leave in, it's more of a styler. The Curl and Style Milk works much better for moisture.


----------



## Ahlaam

DarkJoy said:


> Hello Ahlaam, my fine haired friend.
> 
> Care to share your concotion with a fellow fine-haired sister? Hehe



Sure thing!

I use this conditioner called 'Extra Kool' which I adore, you can only get it from Dubai, this lady near me sells it. I add some olive oil, coconut oil and argan oil and apply to dry hair. I wrap my hair with whatever is available and stay with it for a few hours. If possible I use a hooded dryer and sit for 30 minutes. I then rinse it off and hair is divine. Moisturised but not greasy and its not heavy. I seal with the smallest amount of castor oil and  no frizz and moisturised hair for 2-3 days. No jokes hun! If I could shout from a roof top, I would! lol

I make a small sample for some of my friends and sell it because they keep nagging me about it lol. If you're in UK don't mind sending you a small pot. It's always nice to help a fellow fine hair lady  

I only use shampoo once a week but slowly trying to cut it down because the conditioner works so well as a shampoo too! Hope that helped!


----------



## DarkJoy

MaraWithLove said:


> *Hair profile*?
> 4a, 4b, 3c, medium and thick, coarse and wiry strands, high density, CL-NL (and a short front around bang area, about to the eyebrows), low and normal porosity (I think), protein sensitive
> 
> *Reggie and products?*
> 
> Co-wash at least 1x a week with V05 or Tresemme naturals nourishing moisture
> DC 1x a week w/whatever moisturizing DC is on hand, protein treatment whenever I feel I need it-same with ACV rinses,
> Henna once in a while
> apply a leave-in and seal everyday on damp-wet hair (currently: keracare natural textures leave in, peach kernel nectar)
> scalp massage with hair trigger at least 1x a week
> 
> *How do you style your hair?*
> Out in all its (mostly) shrunken glory, occasional braid-outs; I don't have enough for a bun or a ponytail
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> 
> Since the humidity has risen it feels REALLY parched after I come back indoors
> it takes forever for my hair to get wet
> I thought I was low porosity because I fit so many of the description, but am now questioning this because my hair feels SO DRY-it does not hold onto moisture like low porosity hair supposedly does
> ever since I've taken my two-strand twists down (which my hair did not like) it's been so iffy and frustrating.
> I have no clue what's going on with it but it's making me want to cut everything off. I might just put some braid extensions in, this whole week has been a bad hair week and my hair has not looked very good to me lately either and my efforts seem useless.
> 
> Here's what I did before my hair started acting up:
> 
> An Acv rinse and scalp massage with black tea
> Co-washed with tresseme naturals and detangled
> Claudie's renew Protein conditioner
> Organix awapuhi ginger conditioner
> Pumpkin seed curl moisturizing conditioner as leave-in
> sealed with peach kernel nectar
> 
> After the acv rinse my hair felt wonderful, same for after the protein treatment. The awapui ginger conditioner was not satisfying in the moisture content, but for the rest of this day my hair felt okay. After that, I don't know what went wrong, but my hair has been a hot mess. I even tried DC'ing with one of my former staples from when I was relaxed (silicon mix bambu) once my hair started acting up. I know it's just hair, but it really has me raging.


Well, MaraWithLove,

Since I'm just sitting here enjoying my morning coffee with nothing to do but laundry, I took the time to have a look at the ingredients lists on a few of those products you use. So, I believe you are in the beginning stages of *protein overload. *Check it out:


Organix = Keratin *Protein *(Organix has more bad stuff. _It is NOT ORGANIC in the least_ . Their conditioners also contains silicons which are drying in the long run).
Pumpkin seed kernel (Darcy's?) = hydrolyzed oat *Protein*
Claudies Renew Protein = Obviously *Protein*
Tresseme Natural = *Alcohol, Isopropyl Alcohol *(not sure which flavor you use, but the aloe one contains THIS of all things!! shame! alcohol is one of the MOST drying chemicals out there!)
I know Shea Moisture products get mixed reviews here, but at the least their DC does not contain proteins (or its so low on the list it makes little diff). It's what I use. However, there's lots of low-no protein products out there. There's plenty of threads on LHCF about such products.

Anyway, to rescue your hair maybe lay off the ACV rinses (not the teas!! they are wonderfully moisturizing!) so you aren't closing your cuticles too tight as the inner part of your hair needs moisture now. And continue sealing the s--t out of it to keep moisture in. Heavy sealing may be needed to do that.

I'd also recommend co-washing only with a protein-free condish or something like Wen or a Wen knock-off--I use a knockoff . Maybe DC-ing twice a week until it feels back to its old self again. 

My hair was suffering from color damage AND protein overload I think. Now it's TOO moisturized (I think), so I'm experimenting with doing the opposite. LOL. But the above is how I got overmoisturized, which took several months btw. There's no instant fix.

HTH


----------



## Nonie

Leslie_C said:


> Im transitioning, but stalking this thread anyway
> 
> @Nonie,
> I was about to throw out my 14 in 1 bc it made my hair feel dry/hard and a weird sticky film, but Ill give it another try the way you mentioned it.
> 
> Thanks for the anti-humectant tip too...I wouldnt have known not to use anything under it. Should you not even use a leave in? Would a light spray one be ok?



Leslie_C Nope. I don't believe you should use anything at all. I don't. If your hair is well moisturized (internally) by a proper DC, and then you're sealing it with a product that doesn't allow moisture in or moisture out (anti-humectant), what's the point of adding anything else? 

westNDNbeauty shared her straightening regimen and she too doesn't believe in applying products to hair before straightening. If you think about it, the "moisturizer" you're applying isn't supposed to be heated up. And chemicals react under heat...so what exactly is the point of putting something on your hair that will get burned and probably turned into something else by a chemical reaction due to heat and give your hair an awful smell? What's more, moisturizers have water in them that will evaporate under heat, so again, what exactly was the point of putting the water there if you'll just be boiling that moisture away? And have you ever tried to apply something on something already coated with something slippery? All you end up doing is having the products' molecules slide over each other and either mix or leave gaps. Meaning your hair won't be meticulously protected by the heat protectant/anti-humectant so you will burn the exposed areas. 

When I last straightened my hair, I shared how I used heat protectants for the first time and not only did I have a wonderful press, but also there was no that familiar smell of straightened hair. Not during the process or after or even when I wet my hair to wash it after the press. So I'm convinced that westNDNbeauty is onto something. Better to have hair that has nothing so you can apply the heat protectant/anti-humectant well w/o leaving any gaps. What I do is use TWO heat protectants. A liquid spray that I apply on my fully dry hair. Why fully dry? Because I want to be sure that when my hair feels wet, its because protectant has been applied thoroughly. That the wetness is due to full coverage. I do it section by section (narrow section at that) then pass flat iron so I can be meticulous in this. After doing that to all my hair. I then smooth a serum to fully seal, again working on narrow sections at a time, and passing the iron once over each section after applying serum before moving to another. Working on narrow section ensures no hair is left unprotected and also that the iron's plates have contact with all hairs so that you don't need to pass the iron more than once and so you don't need to hold the heat in one place for long. One smooth sweep and the kinks melt away.


----------



## DarkJoy

Also, MaraWithLove, my honest belief is that braiding it up will probably make it worse leading to another BC? Only because you wont be able to DC it and moisturizie it thoroughly back to health so well. I've personally never had luck braiding to save my hair. I always ended up chopping once the braids came down and starting fresh from the ng no matter how hard I tried to save my hair while braided.


----------



## DarkJoy

@Nonie has given excellent advice for straightening hair.

 I just started flat ironing again and don't use any products between my hair and the heat protectant. Anything else would just interfere and you could end up with hair that is fried because the other products negated the protectant's effects. This means NO leave-ins, NO oils, and NO moisturizers. Just rinsing the DC out of my hair and low-heat blowdrying (with the protectant on). The more protectant before the flat iron. I actually put the protectant on each section and comb through, give it a second to absorb, then pass the flatiron one time only (at 150-200oF--low heat because I'm not going for straight, just enough to make my ends less ssk-prone). Repeat. I oil after my hair is done.

So far, so good. It's been a month and no issues, so we shall see!

@Ahlaam--thank you!! It sure has given me ideas. Appreciate it.


----------



## MaraWithLove

DarkJoy I'm sipping my coffee too, still. 

Thanks for taking the time to respond. Everything you've just said makes sense, but in my frustration I was avoiding the details smh.

Oh, I only do ACV rinses once in a while, as a sort of clarifier since I don't shampoo my hair. I love my teas! 

Guess it's time to flush my products out a bit. For a bit there, I was thinking I might not be as protein sensitive as I thought, but obviously my product selection was just making things worse! Oh and that awapuhi ginger conditioner? Got rid of it when my hair didn't like it-can you say refund?  I need to just go shopping.


----------



## DarkJoy

YW MaraWithLove--it's what we're here for! And yes, sometimes we DO need to come here. We are too close to our issues in eirther hair or life! So sometimes its hard to see the forest for the trees... Makes me so grateful LHCF exists!


----------



## Cruzankink

Leslie_C said:


> Im transitioning, but stalking this thread anyway
> @Cruzankink, again Im transitioning so I can only hope it still works when Im totally natural, but so far the SM CES is the ONLY product Ive found to moisturize my 3" of new growth. My hair has been soft and managable ever since!


 
@Nonie Got the S Curl bit  I'll check out the product.

@Leslie_C Does SM CES refer to Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie? If yes, then we've had similar and different experiences. When I first BC it worked just fine but now that my hair is a li'l longer, I litterally have to pile the stuff on to get any moisture. Then, I end up with a white head. 

*UPDATE:* As mentioned in a previous post, I did my quinoa protein conconction on a patch of hair and it was not dissapointing. I'm charging forward this weekend. 

*LESSON:* One thing worth mentioning, particularly to those new to natural hair: My hair is at a stage where if I do a twist out it doesn't curl under as it did when I first did my BC nor does it hang bc it is not long, instead the twists stick out like little spikes.  _Yes...._ I look like the black hell-raiser. So all this week I opted for WnGs. BIG MISTAKE! I had SSK galore not to mentioned my hair got sooooooo dry. WnG is gonna have to be a once in a while thing for me. Another lesson learned in my HHJ.


----------



## IronButterfly

Has anyone discovered the secret for making their 4b crown blend in with the their 4a springy coils in the back and the sides?


----------



## APrayer4Hair

*deep breath*

Ok I wasn't going to aak this question but curiosity has gotten the better if me. Can anyone help determine my hair type. Idk what exactly this would prove but I'm hoping it'll help me in developing a reggie :









Both photos are unmanipulated since I cowashed yesterday...I'm having a lazy day  

*hope my hair is long enough to determine*


----------



## MaraWithLove

IronButterfly said:


> Has anyone discovered the secret for making their 4b crown blend in with the their 4a springy coils in the back and the sides?



I have one stubborn patch in my crown like that, it's easy to get frizzy compared to other parts...but if I apply MORE product to that part than any other section and use a thick sealant it blends well.


----------



## Leslie_C

you guys are a wealth of knowledge! Makes perfect sense! Thanks!

Nonie and DarkJoy... thanks for the breakdown...I never thought of it like that. Ill bet that is how a lot of people end up with heat damage is from frying their hair from piling on products with the heat protectant and it reacts and burns.

@ Cruzankink  yep SM CES is the same product you mentioned...it will be a sad, sad day when it stops working for me! It is reasonably prices and available on the ground, what more could I ask for?   What do you use for your wash and go's? 

Now you all are gonna make me have to look into this tea rinsing thing...you had me at "moisturizing" lol.


----------



## Cruzankink

APrayer4Hair said:


> *deep breath*
> 
> Ok I wasn't going to aak this question but curiosity has gotten the better if me. Can anyone help determine my hair type. Idk what exactly this would prove but I'm hoping it'll help me in developing a reggie :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157085
> 
> Both photos are unmanipulated since I cowashed yesterday...I'm having a lazy day
> 
> *hope my hair is long enough to determine*


 
APrayer4Hair I'm no expert but I characterize type 1 as straight, type 2 as wavy, type 3 curly and type 4 kinky. The a, b, and c is just the degree of wave, curl or kink.  Like you, I believe that figuring out my hair type helps in a selecting products and regimen and to an extent it does.  However, this is not always the case.  I consider myself a type 4b but many of the products other 4b ladies recommend do not work for me.  A good example of this is reading any product review: one 4b would give it 5 stars and another would say it sucks. I'm to a point that I have purchased ingredients I know my hair likes to add to my existing products so I can address what my hair needs. My suggestion, _if I may be so bold_, is not to focus on what type your hair is but rather figure whether you have fine/coarse, porous/non-porous, protein sensitive, thin/dense hair. Then purchase products that cater to your particular needs.  
PS - Great cut!


----------



## Cruzankink

*QUINOA PROTEIN: A REVIEW​*DarkJoy as promised my review of quinoa protein.

*INTRO/HISTORY:* I struggle w/ heat damaged ends and recently noticed more breakage than usual. So I decided to try a protein treatment to nip any breakage in the bud.  I first learned of quinoa protein as an ingredient in the Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme purchased from Ingredients to Die For. I did some research and found that quinoa protein has all 8 of the essential amino acids.  It also has a high content of these amino acids higher than silk protein.  I purchased it based on some of the benefits which include proven substantivity to hair, binds moisture, repairs and protects hair.  Below are 2 links of studies I've read online: 

http://www.cosmeticsandtoiletries.com/formulating/category/haircare/111114134.html

http://www.alfa-chemicals.co.uk/Libraries/Personal_Care_brochures/TRI-K_Proteins_Brochure.sflb.ashx

*PREP:* As noted in a previous post, my protein treatments usually result in dry rough hair. Although sources claim that quinoa is moisturinzing on its own, I didn't want to take the chance, so I decided to add moisture rich conditioners to create a moisturizing treatment.  My conconction consited of a dallop of Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme, 2 cap fulls of quinoa (its an amber liquid by the way), and 2 cap fulls of honeyquat.  I saturated my clean damp hair with the mixture. Then I placed a plastic cap on, sat under the PIBBS on med-high heat for 30 mins then did my Saturday a.m. chores.

*RESULTS:* After about 4 hrs, I took my cap off and immediately noticed the best defined clumps of curls/coils since my BKT wore off. I didn't get excited though bc experience has shown my curls/coils would lose definition once dry.  So I began to detangle using my Magic Star Jumbo Rake w/ treatment in my hair.  FYI: I did WnGs for a week prior to Saturday which resulted in numerous SSKs. During my last co-wash, I purposefully didn't detangle thoroughly in the hopes that this treatment would make detangling manageable.  My gamble paid off.  Despite the SSKs, detangling was noticeably easier.  I noticed hardly any breakage and my hair felt soft, strong and moisturized.  It is also worth mentioning that at my last co-wash I put my protein mixture on hair at the back of my head.  On Saturday, my comb slid through that area like butter. I rinse out the treatment and wrapped a t-shirt over my hair to blot and capture excess water. When I remove the shirt, my  hair still felt soft and had defined curls/coils.  To captitalize on these results, I decided to do a homemade leave in with the same ingredients in my protein treatment; I just changed the portions and added water. I massaged the leave in into my damp hair, sealed w/ argan oil and let it air dry.  Once dry, I had shiny li'l curls/coils that felt soft and well moisturized.  I wanted to wear my hair like that ssssssoooooooooo bad but after the SSK fiasco last week I chose to do 2-strand twists.  It was then that I noticed that my brittle and frizzy heat damaged ends were significantly smoother and supple.  This morning my twist out was more crisp/defined and my hair was soft and shiny (my twist still stick out like li'l spikes).   

*CONCLUSION:* I'll have to give this protein 5 stars!!!  I have used the Organicals con b4 but did not get these results.  I have never put any product on a HG list but these products (e.g. Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme, honeyquat & Quinoa protein) will be the first. I'll do a WnG (hopefully few SSKs) when I co-wash again and use my homemade leave in only to see if it can provide all day moisture and curl definition. Of course, I'll give you ladies an update.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for the review Cruzankink!! Glad the quinoa worked for you. I'm not surprised given all the research and time you put in before even buying it. It's also great that it gave your damaged SSK ends a boost too. That's always a worry--if it will make what's already fragile, even worse. Amazing stuff... congrats on finding a natural product that works on  your hair. woohoo!

I have a mini-review below too:
______


I tried the AO GPB. 

I Pre-poo'd with coconut oil and my tea mixture, then mudwashed with SM Purification Masque and added extra bentonite and rhassoul clays with a little baking soda. I'd been heavy sealing with grease and found that a little soda takes it right out. Then co-washed twice with a Wen knockoff, Lisa Rachel. 

Being cautious, I put the AO GPB on  a thumb--size section on the crown and waited a minute (usually my hair balls up fast!). Nothin! Waited another minute. Nothin! I applied it to my whole head. The directions say leave in for DC for 15min or 2 mins for regular condish. I was afraid of what I might find if  just left a cap on for 15min without keeping an eye on it. So, kept my fingers massaging my scalp the whole time, to feel for any changes.  About 5 mins in, I noticed it feeling a little less soft (but not balling up and brittle). Immediately rinsed and hair was fine and still very soft and moisturized!! I then followed with neem tea and SM Deep Conditioning Treatment for 30 mins  with 10min heat just to be safe. lol My hair came out great--soft, mosturized and supple...well the ng did anyway...

I'm gonna do this again in 2 weeks! This is the first time in forever a protein did right by my fur. lol. After that? Well...
------

Afterwords, I followed with a cool blowdry and very cool iron--now at 175oF (using both Mixed Chicks for the blow dry and the IC Straightening Serum for the iron). The NG was AMAZING...the ends not so much. They were wires and kept curling down and snagging into the new growth, even when I added castor oil for slip! I was sure by next month, all my hair would be FUBAR, so...

CHOP CHOP 

My first TWA! 

And you know what?! I LOVE IT! It's abut 2 inches straightened all around. It's made the cutest twist out. Went to a party the next day and the compliments keep rolling in. 

OMG, I'm thinking I might NOT let my hair grow out for a while--just keep it healthy and strong. LOL. It's so soft. Don't think I ever felt my hair like this before. I think when I DO decide to grow it out, it will be much thicker.

I got LHCF to thank for such healthy growing fuzz. Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Nonie

DarkJoy, you just dropped that BC bomb like it was a small punctuation.  I'm glad you're happy with your new do. You remind me of when I got my unsolicited BC. After I got over the shock and anger, and discovered S Curl, I was in love with my hair. 

I'm also excited to hear that you discovered the wonder that is Aubrey's GPB. I have never felt inclined to get any other protein when reconstructors work so well. Never had to worry about protein/moisture balance. So glad you have joined the cult! 

BTW, it's against regulations to have a BC and not show pics.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy WHAT!!! You cut your hair?! I'm glad you like it and welcome to the TWA club.  Im also happy you found a protein that works for you.  Im gonna also do my protein treatments every 2 weeks. I don't want to lose any progress.

Nonie I like the way you slip in your love for S-curl.


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats on your bc DarkJoy. Pic please......


----------



## Jmartjrmd

OK, This is my first post in here and I haven't yet read through the other posts but here is my problem.

I did the big chop in Sept of 2009.  When I chopped it was down to maybe 1/2 inch of hair.  I did the bc with hopes of growing some beautiful long flowing hair like I've seen on here.

Fast forward to now and my hair looks no different than when I had a relaxer.  It's thin, and while it's grown it hasn't grown much considering all the time that has passed.

I {foolishly} thought that going natural was going to improve my hair and have it looking like I've always dreamed.  But sadly it looks the same.  :0(  :0(

I'm just frustrated at this point.  I see all the beautiful hair on here and I want it but mine looks nothing like the ladies that have been able to grow their hair.

I even had hope seeing some people that started with hair like mine but managed to get it looking great.

So here is what I do:
I wash 1-2 times per week.  
I moisturize daily with s curl and seal with evoo or coconut oil
I take a mulitvit and silica daily
I deep condition once a week
I do aphogee treatment once every 6 weeks
I keep my hair braided and use wigs as my protective style

I'm giving up on the dream of hair down my back.  If I could just get it to a thicker shoulder length I'd be really happy.

As far as hair type I'm not sure.  

Any suggestions for me?  Or anyone have/had hair like mine and was able to make it better over time.

I'll take any help I can get.


----------



## DarkJoy

Nonie said:


> @DarkJoy, you just dropped that BC bomb like it was a small punctuation.
> 
> BTW, it's against regulations to have a BC and not show pics.





Cruzankink said:


> @DarkJoy WHAT!!! You cut your hair?! I'm glad you like it and welcome to the TWA club.





lamaria211 said:


> Congrats on your bc @DarkJoy. Pic please......



Dang, Nonie! You just called me out! LOL. That emoticon was scary enough to get me to post the dang pics... 

CRUZANdkink, LOVE LOVE LOVE the TWA Club! I can't keep my hands out of it. 

Thanks lamaria211 and for suggesting GPB too!

Out of fear of life and limb (Nonie) lol, here's a cpl before and some afters: 

* Before BC February 2012 and June 2012 (also in my album here)*










*Post BC 6/30/2012!!* Sorry, my twist-out died (2nd day hair).


----------



## Bublin

For the last 2 years I have been natural I thought I was removing all my shed hair.  Yes, I'm a heavy shedder but the tangles and dryness were out of this world.

I used Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deep Conditioner (incredible slip) on soaking wet hair, combed my hair through and followed with a Denman Brush.  Lawd all those extra shed hairs that I had been leaving in my hair.

I had used the Denman over a year ago but felt it was ripping my hair.  The combination of the Aussie and then combing first has made me fall in love with the brush.

I dry my hair in twists or braids and they are now soooo smooth and not tangled at the ends.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bublin said:
			
		

> For the last 2 years I have been natural I thought I was removing all my shed hair.  Yes, I'm a heavy shedder but the tangles and dryness were out of this world.
> 
> I used Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deep Conditioner (incredible slip) on soaking wet hair, combed my hair through and followed with a Denman Brush.  Lawd all those extra shed hairs that I had been leaving in my hair.
> 
> I had used the Denman over a year ago but felt it was ripping my hair.  The combination of the Aussie and then combing first has made me fall in love with the brush.
> 
> I dry my hair in twists or braids and they are now soooo smooth and not tangled at the ends.



Noooo it is a trap Bublin don't use that denman modified or not. With or without conditioner it matters not. The midshaft splits will show up months later. I am still dealing with those as my hair grows longer. And don't think of the tangle teaser either.


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm frustrated with my hair. I'll be 5 years natural in Sept and I still feel like I'm trying to figure it out. I hate shrinkage and wish I could do more styles with it. I watch YouTube but my hair never comes out the way it does for the women on the videos.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dicapr

I am very frustrated with SSK.  I am throwing in the towel in the no heat thing and adding heat to my regimine.  I plan to use heat 2x a month but still wash weekly.  One week I will blow dry and the next week will be a recovery week where I can baby my hair with moisture.  I am beginning to think that the problem with using heat is that once straight we try to go 2-4 weeks without a good DC.  I am hoping that weekly dc and bi-weekly heat will be the answer.


----------



## Bublin

HanaKuroi said:


> Noooo it is a trap @Bublin don't use that denman modified or not. With or without conditioner it matters not. The midshaft splits will show up months later. I am still dealing with those as my hair grows longer. And don't think of the tangle teaser either.


 
HanaKuroi 
Eeeek, really .  I thought alot of naturals used the denman erplexed.
Well, i used it just the once.  Perhaps it was the Aussie Conditioner that was more of a success in detangling than the Denman itself.

Maybe i'll just stick to my HS combs.


----------



## Nonie

@DarkJoy sowwy for calling you out, but you should know better. You're not a newbie so I wasn't 'bout to spare you.

Your hair does look fluffy/soft and so full/thick. I am with you: enjoy that length as long as you can. I really do like it!


----------



## stacy

I do believe that brushing was the cause of my damage (mid shaft splits). I just decided to cut all of my hair off and start over. I am not so sure what to do about ssk. Any natural wear their hair primarily in braids? I am wondering if keeping the hair braided will prevent/reduce ssk.


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* This is week 5 of my 8 week CGM trial period. Things are going very well!  I don't know if it is the CGM, my recent protein treatment, or a combo of both but, I did my regular weekend routine (prepoo w/ EVOO, co-wash, DC), my hair continues to feel moisturized and my coils are still defined. As usual, (thank goodness) I've noticed hardly any breakage.

*STRUGGLES:* I'm still struggling w/ the psychological/emotional effects of my BC. When I decided to BC I told close family, friends and colleagues of my decision to minimize the shock. Most were supportive others weren't. It's been 3 months since my BC but I still get snide remarks from my mother and I continue to notice how some colleagues look at me w/ pity. I try not to let it bother me but sometimes it does particularly on bad hair days. Honestly, I miss my long hair. I see how some friends/colleagues pay lots of money to put in weaves that are the same length of my relaxed hair. Not only do they look good but I realize that I had it and let it go. Don't get me wrong, I love my natural hair but dealing w/ shrinkage (to the extent that few people notice just how much my hair has grown) and trying to think of innovative ways to style a TWA makes me wish it was longer.  OK I've vented hope this helps anyone going through the same thing.


----------



## Arian

Struggling with keeping my hair moisturized!  I want to give up sooooooo bad.  I'm not updating my hair journal like I need to so I can keep up with what is not working.

So last wash day, I:

1. Clarified with diluted Redken Cleansing Cream.
2. Used Rosa Mosqueta to DC for 1 hr w/o heat/
3. Sprayed Aussie Hair Insurance on damp hair.
4.  Twisted with Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.

Result:  Hair was soft while wet and twisting, but once dry, it was a nightmare.

So, I decided to re-do this again.  Saturday morning, I did the following:

1. Co-Washed with Trader Joe's Nourishing Conditioner
2. Did a quick DC with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner under the dryer for 30 mins. 
3. Rinsed with warm water, then proceeded to twist on naked hair with Qhemet AOHC. I also made sure to use a minimal amount of the AOHC.
4.  I also trimmed my ends, although I am sure there is more that needs to go.  

Result:  Hair was still dry.  

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## dicapr

I did a light blowdry last week after wash day.  I really do feel that completely getting the curl out of my hair really helped my ends.  I had less issues detangling on wash day.  This week is my rest week.  I airdried in two big plats.  Tomorrow I will stretch with my Carusos-this is actually a highly effective stretching method but reverts 2xs as fast as my blowdried hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

*Update:* My little TWA was great! Fantastic ends, soft, manageable. Was liking the light heat and so on. So on the fourth, I was asked to march in our city's big 2.75 mi 4th of July parade. It was 85o that day! I had a party to go to right after so ran home and decided that a wng wouldn't hurt. I sealed with sulfur grease and styled with EcoStyler Olive Oil gel.

*BIG MISTAKE*
2 days into my WNG there were SSKs. I have to dust. Not only that but the ECOSTYLER was an ***'ing joke. I havent used it since March and wondered why at that time my eczema was so bad. By the 3rd day last week I had eczema itch and scabs. Now I know. Ecostyler also dried my hair. I was so happy to wash on the 4th day. I think the only thing that maintained my hair (kept it somewhat soft) was the teas spritz and the Curl Enhancing Smoothie.

So after a pre-wash DC of the AO HSR (yes, I gots me one over the weekend!) and a post-wash DC of the SM Deep Treatment, my hair was good to go. I only blow-dried and added Castor Oil after that.

Whew! It's great to know what works--but even BETTER to know what doesnt.

Wash n Goes? NEVER! EcoStyler? NEVER EVER! Done. lol


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> *UPDATE:* This is week 5 of my 8 week CGM trial period. Things are going very well!  I don't know if it is the CGM, my recent protein treatment, or a combo of both but, I did my regular weekend routine (prepoo w/ EVOO, co-wash, DC), my hair continues to feel moisturized and my coils are still defined. As usual, (thank goodness) I've noticed hardly any breakage.
> 
> *STRUGGLES:* I'm still struggling w/ the psychological/emotional effects of my BC. When I decided to BC I told close family, friends and colleagues of my decision to minimize the shock. Most were supportive others weren't. It's been 3 months since my BC but I still get snide remarks from my mother and I continue to notice how some colleagues look at me w/ pity. I try not to let it bother me but sometimes it does particularly on bad hair days. Honestly, I miss my long hair. I see how some friends/colleagues pay lots of money to put in weaves that are the same length of my relaxed hair. Not only do they look good but I realize that I had it and let it go. Don't get me wrong, I love my natural hair but dealing w/ shrinkage (to the extent that few people notice just how much my hair has grown) and trying to think of innovative ways to style a TWA makes me wish it was longer.  OK I've vented hope this helps anyone going through the same thing.


Well, you know, Cruzankink haters gone hate no matter what. They will be sooo jealous in a year when your hair way surpasses theirs in gorg-factor. lol. You did a good thing for your body, not just your hair, in ditching the creamy crack. Our skin/scalp is a membrane that lets those chemicals into our body system. So, in the long run you will be healthier. Period.

Shrinkage ain't no joke, tho. All that time before my BC, I thought my hair wasn't growin! After that first flat iron, I was completely surprised! Don't worry, TWAs don't last long and as you grow with your hair you will find safe and even more beautiful ways to keep it styled.

We got yer back at LHCF!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jmartjrmd said:
			
		

> OK, This is my first post in here and I haven't yet read through the other posts but here is my problem.
> 
> I did the big chop in Sept of 2009.  When I chopped it was down to maybe 1/2 inch of hair.  I did the bc with hopes of growing some beautiful long flowing hair like I've seen on here.
> 
> Fast forward to now and my hair looks no different than when I had a relaxer.  It's thin, and while it's grown it hasn't grown much considering all the time that has passed.
> 
> I {foolishly} thought that going natural was going to improve my hair and have it looking like I've always dreamed.  But sadly it looks the same.  :0(  :0(
> 
> I'm just frustrated at this point.  I see all the beautiful hair on here and I want it but mine looks nothing like the ladies that have been able to grow their hair.
> 
> I even had hope seeing some people that started with hair like mine but managed to get it looking great.
> 
> So here is what I do:
> I wash 1-2 times per week.
> I moisturize daily with s curl and seal with evoo or coconut oil
> I take a mulitvit and silica daily
> I deep condition once a week
> I do aphogee treatment once every 6 weeks
> I keep my hair braided and use wigs as my protective style
> 
> I'm giving up on the dream of hair down my back.  If I could just get it to a thicker shoulder length I'd be really happy.
> 
> As far as hair type I'm not sure.
> 
> Any suggestions for me?  Or anyone have/had hair like mine and was able to make it better over time.
> 
> I'll take any help I can get.



Jmartjrmd I had a medical set back a little over 2 years ago that put me into a similar situation.  I can share what I have been doing to grow my hair back this time around. I am also learning all I can about my hair type and i avoid comparing my hair to others. For me, fitness and nutrition improvements have helped my hair the most  I measure my progress against myself.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF app


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Well, you know, @Cruzankink haters gone hate no matter what. They will be sooo jealous in a year when your hair way surpasses theirs in gorg-factor. lol. You did a good thing for your body, not just your hair, in ditching the creamy crack. Our skin/scalp is a membrane that lets those chemicals into our body system. So, in the long run you will be healthier. Period.
> 
> Shrinkage ain't no joke, tho. All that time before my BC, I thought my hair wasn't growin! After that first flat iron, I was completely surprised! Don't worry, TWAs don't last long and as you grow with your hair you will find safe and even more beautiful ways to keep it styled.
> 
> We got yer back at LHCF!!


 
Thanx for your support DarkJoy !!! I know what you say is true bc it was part of the reason I BC. Its just that I'm the only one is my circle that is going through this journey and it gets lonely. It's reassuring that I have support at LHCF. Speaking of skin/scalp, I just had a flashback of my ralaxed days when I had dry itchy scalp and my dandruff resembled a Nor'easter. I was so embarrased that I'ld wash my hair before going to the salon to spare myself any questions/comments about my dandruff. At the time I thought I just had dry scalp. Now my scalp looks and feels healthy. I have yet to see a flake. Now I know that my dry scalp was inflammation caused by relaxers. You are also correct that I will not have a TWA for long. But I'll let you know that this TWA process is giving me a crash course in patience. Apparently you had a similar experience w/ your WnG as I did a couple weeks ago. The silver lining in our experience is that we now know we don't have WnG hair. 

Arian I am not familiar w/ the products you mentioned except for Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream (AOHC). So I don't know if they contain any sulfates or silicones. Although I've used AOHC, I haven't since I started CGM. The base in AOHC is castor oil (CO). As you may be aware oil seals hair moisture. The molecules in CO are a lot bigger than those in coconut, jajoba, or olive oil. Consequently, is it more difficult to penetrate the hair shaft. The issue some naturals have w/ CO is that since it doesn't penetrate easily it lays on the hair forming buildup and often acts as a cone in preventing moisture from penetrating the hair. I don't want to get on the CGM soapbox but I've found that abstaining from fates, cones and certain oils work to keep my hair moisturized. Try it for about 4 weeks to see how it works for you.


----------



## daviine

Great thread. I'm still transitioning but look forward to learning more here. Cruzankink Sorry for what you're going through. Sometimes people can be so ugly and ignorant. 

LHCF is fantastic bc I don't have any IRL friends who are natural. The few naturals I know do nothing to their hair so I can't even really discuss hair with them w/o seeming obsessed (although I may be lol). 

I love your routine and copied it because I want to try my three fave things together (prepoo, CW,DC). 

Hugs to you and happy hair growing.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

AtlantaJJ
Thanks for your reply.  I'd love to hear what's working for your hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jmartjrmd said:


> AtlantaJJ
> Thanks for your reply.  I'd love to hear what's working for your hair.



I'm going to join the Aloe Vera Juice Challenge for one thing! I know aloe is great for hair growth, adding moisture to your DC's, spritzes and leave ins. I like to spray straight AVJ directly to my scalp after I workout while my pores are open. I swear that is giving me a growth surge. I'm also using Ayurveda treatments to help thicken my hair. 

I hide my hair a lot too which cuts way down on my manipulation. This has helped me retain most of my growth, I used to be a slow grower, that's changing now thanks to the knowledge I'm gaining on LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

Jmartjrmd said:
			
		

> So here is what I do:
> I wash 1-2 times per week.
> I moisturize daily with s curl and seal with evoo or coconut oil
> I take a mulitvit and silica daily
> I deep condition once a week
> I do aphogee treatment once every 6 weeks
> I keep my hair braided and use wigs as my protective style
> 
> As far as hair type I'm not sure.
> 
> Any suggestions for me?  Or anyone have/had hair like mine and was able to make it better over time.
> 
> I'll take any help I can get.


Welcome to the club Jmartjrmd!
I have a few questions to maybe get you more help:
1. Do you have fine strands or thicker strands?
2. What are you using to comb/brush?
3. Using heat?
4. What's your DC product?
5. Do you trim?
6. Does it feel dry or moisturized after washing but before adding product?

I'm finding that figuring out that I have fine hair was crucial. I wig'd it all last spring to fall and didn't grow an inch. Why? Fine hair is too fragile to keep cornrowed all the time. Its a lot of pulling and stress. At least for me.

The big killer? Wet styling! The strands were snapping as I braided or twisted. Ugh. 

Besides my recent bc, my hair was actually retaining just fine after I kept it out of wigs and PSs and just wearing it out. I now twist or braid out on dry hair. I also use low heat.

Perhaps examining your implements will help us figure it out too.


----------



## Cruzankink

daviine said:


> Great thread. I'm still transitioning but look forward to learning more here. @Cruzankink Sorry for what you're going through. Sometimes people can be so ugly and ignorant.
> 
> LHCF is fantastic bc I don't have any IRL friends who are natural. The few naturals I know do nothing to their hair so I can't even really discuss hair with them w/o seeming obsessed (although I may be lol).
> 
> I love your routine and copied it because I want to try my three fave things together (prepoo, CW,DC).
> 
> Hugs to you and happy hair growing.


 
daviine Thanx for your support! I try to keep my routine simple. I hope it works for you.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ugh. Still dealing with the scalp nightmare from EcoStyler. Its still itches and I forget and scratch it so it keeps scabbing! Yuck.

Anyway, grateful that I will be able to wash tonight. Will use the gpb tonight and see how my hair likes it this time...

I have noticed my twa is hecka thicker! So that's good news...


----------



## APrayer4Hair

My hair feels horrible!

Ok So I think I've learned my first few things about my natural hair: 

1. Overnight DC is a dayum  my scalp was itching like the dickens

2. Since my scalp was itchy I decided I needed to poo instead of CW.... I used Creamy aloe poo which my relaxed hair loved...my fro was like heck no! Dry city!

Even after a quick DC with Aussie 3mm and moisturizing it still feels a little dry so a CW is def in order. I think me and sulfates ain't friends no mo


----------



## DarkJoy

APrayer4Hair said:


> My hair feels horrible!
> 
> Ok So I think I've learned my first few things about my natural hair:
> 
> 1. Overnight DC is a dayum  my scalp was itching like the dickens
> 
> 2. Since my scalp was itchy I decided I needed to poo instead of CW.... I used Creamy aloe poo which my relaxed hair loved...my fro was like heck no! Dry city!
> 
> Even after a quick DC with Aussie 3mm and moisturizing it still feels a little dry so a CW is def in order. I think me and sulfates ain't friends no mo


Awww Sorry APrayer4Hair. 

 It could be the proteins too. And I think the itchiness factor with the DC depends on which brand. My hair starts washing away in the sink with sulfates and even non-sulfate shampoo. It really hates the detergents/sudsy washes so it's now mudwashing and the hair stays on the head. Aloe is not my friend either. It gets all dried out and wiry. 

You're not alone in this thing! What works for others might not work for you. It takes a while to get the reggi down....


----------



## Cruzankink

Maybe this isn't the right thread to post my rant but here I go... 

I have been getting great results w/ Organical's Deep Conditioning Creme blended w/ honeyquat but b4 I invested in the 7 lb jug, I wanted to see what other products were out there to try. The first site I checked out was Ouidad.com. Under the curl type tab, I clicked kinky then went to the Deep Treatment (DT). When I looked at the product details I immediately felt my chest tighting and started gasping for air. No, there wasn't a pic of Edris Elba , my reaction was simply shock. This chick is selling a 2.5 oz. sample of the DT for $25; the 8 oz bottle is $50!!! What's even more appalling is that the ingredients aren't any more special than all natural products that's are a fraction of the cost! 

Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Sorbitol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Lactamide MEA, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Cetearyl Ethylhexanoate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ribes Nigrum (Black Currant) Seed Oil, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydro-lyzed Soy Protein, Cystine Bis-pg-propyl Silantriol, Sodium PCA, Betaine, Glycine, Alanine, Proline, Serine, Threonine, Arginine, Lycine, Glutamic Acid, Myrist-amine Oxide, Polyquaternium-11, Butylene Glycol, Polyquaternium-59, Fragrance, Disodium EDTA, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate 

I don't want anyone to feel like I'm picking on this company but it must be said: there's a vdo on her site that shows her walking the streets of NY (I think) advising people how to care for their culry hair when her hair looks like she combed it w/ an egg beater. I believe that if someone is charging $50for an 8oz bottle of conditioner, I expect their hair to look photo shoot ready... ALWAYS! 

What's even more disappointing is hers isn't the only website charging inflated prices. (I didn't realize just how many they are out there until today.) Grant it, I have never tried the products that I've seen on these sites so I can't say whether its Gods gift to kinky hair, who knows. Neither do I mind paying $ for a great product but I'm certainly NOT going to line the pockets of anyone for a typical hair product w/ typical ingredients but at ridiculous prices. Now, I am fully aware that this practice did not start w/ hair products catered to curly/natural/kinky hair. However, considering that many naturals/kinkies/curlies achieve the best results using natural ingredients they can buy themselves and mix at home, I find it incredulous that companies market high priced product. I guess if people continuie to buy high dollar conditioners the companies will continue to charge that much. 

In short, me posting this is not intended bash any company but simply to reassure you that having natural/kinky/culry hair does not have to be expensive. In fact, part of the reason I went natural is to cut down on expense. Those of you who are willing to pay $50+ for an 8 oz conditioner, I'm not knocking you. If you like it then by all means continue. I feel like I'm being conned, just saying. OK I'm done.


----------



## DarkJoy

^^^Unless a product could guarantee growing me out like 2inches a month, I wouldn't pay that ish either. Matter of fact, that ain't even really a natural product. There's some chemical looking names that are not related to botanicals in any way. 

I make my own butters. Sure, I may spend $20 on the ingredients, but I get like 6-8months worth of mixtressing out of them for both hair AND skin care for my daughter AND me. That's really just pennies a day for daily use on all natural organic products.

Some folks just take advantage.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Thank u DarkJoy yeah I def think I need to stick to what I've been doing which is my daily CW and go. Maybe this is just the stage my hair is in now but I think I have to keep it really simple. CW & moisturize daily and that's it. 

ETA: which Mudwash scent do u use and how often do u Mudwash? Very interested in purchasing TIA


----------



## DarkJoy

APrayer4Hair... well I actually use the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. Can get it at Target or Walgreens. When I need to clarify (I use grease), I'll throw in some extra betonite clay and some baking soda. No problems. And no breaking hair anymore!


----------



## R.A.A.H

Hair profile? 4B, thin, fine hair

Reggie and products? i haven't decided on a regimen but so far i've been cowashing everyday, deep conditioning at least once or twice a week, ACV when i need it, clarify every 4 weeks (or first and last sunday of each month), and i seal with either olive oil coconut oil (not too much i think my hair doesn't like it much) and this hot six oil i have (this defines my curls more), sometimes i'll use sulfur 8, i apply MN almost everyday, and i use hollywood beauty castor oil every other day. 

How do you style your hair? i have a very TWA. my hair in the middle is missing because of my hair pulling disorder, but it is growing out nicely. i have controlled it a bit. i wear WIGS and WIGS and i love it because i can scratch my scalp if need to and i can take it off whenever i want! i do want braids so im trying to let my hair growout enough in the middle for the Africans to grip it! 

What problems do you have with your hair? 
SPLIT ENDS & SSKS - i suffer GREATLY from these. i know all my hair doesn't have splits, but some hairs have both splits and ssks either or. I feel that the ssks are there to protect my hair shaft from splits, almost (lol). I DONT KNOW HOW THO. i don't use heat, (i dont even blow dry!) i don't braids, twists, (i don't have enough hair!) as a child, my mom said my hair did knot up a bit. maybe it's just how my hair is? that's why im letting it all grow out, split ends and all so i can braid it all up and keep it all braided up! 

knots out of this world! - as previously stated, my knots are really SSKS combining with other SSKS and becoming as big as O <--that. it's driving me insane.


----------



## HanaKuroi

R.A.A.H said:
			
		

> Hair profile? 4B, thin, fine hair
> 
> Reggie and products? i haven't decided on a regimen but so far i've been cowashing everyday, deep conditioning at least once or twice a week, ACV when i need it, clarify every 4 weeks (or first and last sunday of each month), and i seal with either olive oil coconut oil (not too much i think my hair doesn't like it much) and this hot six oil i have (this defines my curls more), sometimes i'll use sulfur 8, i apply MN almost everyday, and i use hollywood beauty castor oil every other day.
> 
> How do you style your hair? i have a very TWA. my hair in the middle is missing because of my hair pulling disorder, but it is growing out nicely. i have controlled it a bit. i wear WIGS and WIGS and i love it because i can scratch my scalp if need to and i can take it off whenever i want! i do want braids so im trying to let my hair growout enough in the middle for the Africans to grip it!
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> SPLIT ENDS & SSKS - i suffer GREATLY from these. i know all my hair doesn't have splits, but some hairs have both splits and ssks either or. I feel that the ssks are there to protect my hair shaft from splits, almost (lol). I DONT KNOW HOW THO. i don't use heat, (i dont even blow dry!) i don't braids, twists, (i don't have enough hair!) as a child, my mom said my hair did knot up a bit. maybe it's just how my hair is? that's why im letting it all grow out, split ends and all so i can braid it all up and keep it all braided up!
> 
> knots out of this world! - as previously stated, my knots are really SSKS combining with other SSKS and becoming as big as O <--that. it's driving me insane.



What do you use to Moisturize with? Why are you clarifying so often. What are you cowashing with? Oils are not moisture. Do you use any creams or moisturizers before you seal. I think you ssk are from lack of m/s.


----------



## Victoria44

*Hair profile?* 4a/b, mostly coarse, and a few fine areas, medium density, low porosity 

*Reggie and products?* wash/dc bi weekly w/ moisturizing shampoo, and cholesterol DC.  Moisturize and seal daily with oyin handmade hair dew and castor oil.  Baggy at night 3-4 days of the week , clarify every 2 months, protein every 2 months 

*How do you style your hair? *mini-twists, braid outs, twist outs 

*What problems do you have with your hair? * So many problems lol.  My hair always feels hard and dry. I can't seem to keep it moisturized at all after it dries.  I tried incorporating heat/steaming while DCing to raise my cuticles, but it doesn't make much of a difference once my hair is fully dry.  And the coarseness makes my hair feel wiry and hard, like it can snap at any second.

I have a lottt of mid shaft splits, and regular splits.  I think most of them came from the last time I got my hair braided.  The lady kept switching from the wide tooth comb I gave her to her own fine tooth rat tail comb.  The ends of my hair look horrible, with long holes within the strands, and splits.  I can't get my self to cut more than half an inch every 2 months so its a very slow process getting rid of the damage.  I'm afraid of what i'm going to see when I straighten in novemeber 

I have a thin section of hair in my crown, about 1/2 a cm wide that mysteriously broke off.  Its the coarsest section of my head, and the scalp there is always sore.  It broke off to about 1 1/2 in. long, and doesnt seem to be growing back. So sad..


----------



## faithVA

Victoria44 said:


> *Hair profile?* 4a/b, mostly coarse, and a few fine areas, medium density, low porosity
> 
> *Reggie and products?* wash/dc bi weekly w/ moisturizing shampoo, and cholesterol DC. Moisturize and seal daily with oyin handmade hair dew and castor oil. Baggy at night 3-4 days of the week , clarify every 2 months, protein every 2 months
> 
> *How do you style your hair? *mini-twists, braid outs, twist outs
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *So many problems lol. My hair always feels hard and dry. I can't seem to keep it moisturized at all after it dries. I tried incorporating heat/steaming while DCing to raise my cuticles, but it doesn't make much of a difference once my hair is fully dry. And the coarseness makes my hair feel wiry and hard, like it can snap at any second.
> 
> I have a lottt of mid shaft splits, and regular splits. I think most of them came from the last time I got my hair braided. The lady kept switching from the wide tooth comb I gave her to her own fine tooth rat tail comb. The ends of my hair look horrible, with long holes within the strands, and splits. I can't get my self to cut more than half an inch every 2 months so its a very slow process getting rid of the damage. I'm afraid of what i'm going to see when I straighten in novemeber
> 
> I have a thin section of hair in my crown, about 1/2 a cm wide that mysteriously broke off. Its the coarsest section of my head, and the scalp there is always sore. It broke off to about 1 1/2 in. long, and doesnt seem to be growing back. So sad..


 
This sounds so very much like my hair. I do hope it turns around for you.


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Hair profile? 4a/b, mostly coarse, and a few fine areas, medium density, low porosity
> 
> Reggie and products? wash/dc bi weekly w/ moisturizing shampoo, and cholesterol DC.  Moisturize and seal daily with oyin handmade hair dew and castor oil.  Baggy at night 3-4 days of the week , clarify every 2 months, protein every 2 months
> 
> How do you style your hair? mini-twists, braid outs, twist outs
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?  So many problems lol.  My hair always feels hard and dry. I can't seem to keep it moisturized at all after it dries.  I tried incorporating heat/steaming while DCing to raise my cuticles, but it doesn't make much of a difference once my hair is fully dry.  And the coarseness makes my hair feel wiry and hard, like it can snap at any second.
> 
> I have a lottt of mid shaft splits, and regular splits.  I think most of them came from the last time I got my hair braided.  The lady kept switching from the wide tooth comb I gave her to her own fine tooth rat tail comb.  The ends of my hair look horrible, with long holes within the strands, and splits.  I can't get my self to cut more than half an inch every 2 months so its a very slow process getting rid of the damage.  I'm afraid of what i'm going to see when I straighten in novemeber
> 
> I have a thin section of hair in my crown, about 1/2 a cm wide that mysteriously broke off.  Its the coarsest section of my head, and the scalp there is always sore.  It broke off to about 1 1/2 in. long, and doesnt seem to be growing back. So sad..



But your hair always looks so pretty to me!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## DarkJoy

Welcome R.A.A.H! Ahhh another thin, fine haired sister! Well... I'll tell ya, this stuff aint easy! Getting a reggie down that works for us it tougher than most, I think...

Are you just co-washing and go'ing? I'm finding for my fine hair (even my TWA--I got about 2 inches), it murders my hair. Why? Dang SSKs! They seem to form most when just leaving it. I've resorted to low heat to give it a little straightening to avoid SSks. So far so good. IDK how that would work on short hair? Maybe blowdry on cool or medium while brushing, just to get it barely straight enough so your ends don't curl on themselves and each other.

What are the actual product names you're using? Are you getting a protein/moisture balance? I think fine hairs need protein to make them stronger to avoid snapping. I recently found this out....just as I had to chop off from all the SSK and color damage a cpl weeks ago. 

That's my .02.  HTH


R.A.A.H said:


> Hair profile? 4B, thin, fine hair
> 
> Reggie and products? i haven't decided on a regimen but so far i've been cowashing everyday, deep conditioning at least once or twice a week, ACV when i need it, clarify every 4 weeks (or first and last sunday of each month), and i seal with either olive oil coconut oil (not too much i think my hair doesn't like it much) and this hot six oil i have (this defines my curls more), sometimes i'll use sulfur 8, i apply MN almost everyday, and i use hollywood beauty castor oil every other day.
> 
> How do you style your hair? i have a very TWA.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> SPLIT ENDS & SSKS - i suffer GREATLY from these. i know all my hair doesn't have splits, but some hairs have both splits and ssks either or.


----------



## Victoria44

faithVA have you corrected any of your problems? and thank you 

pookaloo83  lol aw thank you, you're always so sweet! Unfortunately my hair has a long way to go before its back in good shape


----------



## faithVA

[USER=257110 said:
			
		

> Victoria44[/USER];16402849]@faithVA have you corrected any of your problems? and thank you
> 
> @pookaloo83 lol aw thank you, you're always so sweet! Unfortunately my hair has a long way to go before its back in good shape


 
No unfortunately not. I am getting it cut at the beginning of August and starting over. I ordered a Komaza Hair Analysis which should come in next week. I will share the results in the Komaza thread. If I see anything I think will help you I will let you know. 

I have been cowashing for the past 9 weeks. My hair is softer at the roots but my ends are still horrendous. And no matter how much I trim them, within a week they seem to be damaged again


----------



## Arian

faithVA said:
			
		

> No unfortunately not. I am getting it cut at the beginning of August and starting over. I ordered a Komaza Hair Analysis which should come in next week. I will share the results in the Komaza thread. If I see anything I think will help you I will let you know.
> 
> I have been cowashing for the past 9 weeks. My hair is softer at the roots but my ends are still horrendous. And no matter how much I trim them, within a week they seem to be damaged again



Same problem. I'm getting a haircut next month too. Hopefully, it won't be too drastic. Sending hope your way as well.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* This weekend is week 6 of my 8 week CGM challenge. I cheated and I observed a negative reaction. I read online that one should poo occasionally, even while doing CG, to prevent product build up. (I don't know how true that is). So I added a dime size amount of low poo to my Garnier Fructice co-wash con to cleanse my hair. I thought by adding such a small amount of low poo would minimize any effect it would have to my CG challenge. After I washed, my hair felt alot drier than usual and the defined curls I got used to seeing the last few weeks were pretty hard to find. Fortunately, I did my DC w/ quinoa protein and my curls/coils bounced back but were not as defined as prior wash days. 

*LESSON:* I didn't realize just how drying sulfate free poos were on my hair and the sad part is that I didn't feel I had product buildup. I jsut did it bc I didn't think it would hurt. From now on, I'm going to stick w/ what works. I don't think that CGM is a challenge anymore. I love how it works for me so I'm gonna continue to tailor my regimen to fit this method and make it a permanent part of my routine. 



Victoria44 said:


> I have a lottt of mid shaft splits, and regular splits. I think most of them came from the last time I got my hair braided. The lady kept switching from the wide tooth comb I gave her to her own fine tooth rat tail comb. The ends of my hair look horrible, with long holes within the strands, and splits. I can't get my self to cut more than half an inch every 2 months so its a very slow process getting rid of the damage. I'm afraid of what i'm going to see when I straighten in novemeber


Victoria44 I understand your reluctance to cut the necessary damage out in one shot. I suffer from heat damaged ends and I'm afraid to cut more than 1/2 in. every 2-3 months. If you haven't already, invest in seamless combs. They help prevent mid-shaft splits.


----------



## daviine

Cruzankink It was a good lesson learned because you didn't have a setback. Thanks for sharing your learning experience. I look forward to reading about how you tweak your regimen as you progress.


----------



## Leslie_C

Cruzankink glad CG is working for you! What do you DC with? Also any pointers for where to find good homemade recipes?  
I totally feel you on the post about cost of some of these products. Shoot, I try to keep my price point at $10 for a product...Shea Moisture and Aubrey are about as good as it gets so far bc they are fairly reasonably priced and I can get them on the ground. I found my HG leave in on sale in a liter size (AG fast food) and used a coupon so 33 oz for 11.50 is the bees knees! I sure hope these same products continue to work when Im fully natural bc Im on a roll finding stuff that is making my hair more managable and minimizing breakage.  There are online only products I definitey want to try, but if I can find something cheaper and available on the ground that does the job Im happy with that. Im finding natural inredients(oils and butters) are cheaper online than on the ground for the most part.


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Cruzankink glad CG is working for you! What do you DC with? Also any pointers for where to find good homemade recipes?
> I totally feel you on the post about cost of some of these products. Shoot, I try to keep my price point at $10 for a product...Shea Moisture and Aubrey are about as good as it gets so far bc they are fairly reasonably priced and I can get them on the ground. I found my HG leave in on sale in a liter size (AG fast food) and used a coupon so 33 oz for 11.50 is the bees knees! I sure hope these same products continue to work when Im fully natural bc Im on a roll finding stuff that is making my hair more managable and minimizing breakage.  There are online only products I definitey want to try, but if I can find something cheaper and available on the ground that does the job Im happy with that. Im finding natural inredients(oils and butters) are cheaper online than on the ground for the most part.



Leslie,
Where did you get the coupon for the AG from Ulta? I want to go purchase the Fast Food but a coupon would help


----------



## Cruzankink

Leslie_C said:


> @Cruzankink glad CG is working for you! What do you DC with? Also any pointers for where to find good homemade recipes?
> I totally feel you on the post about cost of some of these products. Shoot, I try to keep my price point at $10 for a product...Shea Moisture and Aubrey are about as good as it gets so far bc they are fairly reasonably priced and I can get them on the ground. I found my HG leave in on sale in a liter size (AG fast food) and used a coupon so 33 oz for 11.50 is the bees knees! I sure hope these same products continue to work when Im fully natural bc Im on a roll finding stuff that is making my hair more managable and minimizing breakage. There are online only products I definitey want to try, but if I can find something cheaper and available on the ground that does the job Im happy with that. Im finding natural inredients(oils and butters) are cheaper online than on the ground for the most part.


 
Leslie_C I DC w/ either Curl Junkie's Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix (HBDF) or Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme (ODCC) depending on the weekend. Both can be ordered online. I am however running low on my Deep Fix so I am considering buying a bulk size of the ODCC since it provides similar results and is more economical. Unfortunately, although I've searched, I haven't see any homemade recipes online that I thought was a good fit for me but I'll share w/ you what I do with my products/ingredients. Since ODCC is a base (look @ denimpixie utube vdo on bases for more info) I add different ingredients at different ratios depending on my use. For DC, I make a batch which I add honeyquat for more moisture and fragrance. ODCC can also be used as a leave in which I add water, coconut oil, honeyquat, a little quinoa protein and fragrance. HBDF can be purchased at curljunkie.com and ODCC can be purchased at ingredientstodiefor.com.


----------



## R.A.A.H

DarkJoy said:


> Welcome @R.A.A.H! Ahhh another thin, fine haired sister! Well... I'll tell ya, this stuff aint easy! Getting a reggie down that works for us it tougher than most, I think...
> 
> Are you just co-washing and go'ing? I'm finding for my fine hair (even my TWA--I got about 2 inches), it murders my hair. Why? Dang SSKs! They seem to form most when just leaving it. I've resorted to low heat to give it a little straightening to avoid SSks. So far so good. IDK how that would work on short hair? Maybe blowdry on cool or medium while brushing, just to get it barely straight enough so your ends don't curl on themselves and each other.
> 
> What are the actual product names you're using? Are you getting a protein/moisture balance? I think fine hairs need protein to make them stronger to avoid snapping. I recently found this out....just as I had to chop off from all the SSK and color damage a cpl weeks ago.
> 
> That's my .02.  HTH


HEY HUN! Wish I saw this USEFUL post earlier, would have saved me the  headaches of SSKs! Ya know, I blowdried my hair for the 2nd time ever  during my natural hair journey and i must say, i did it wrong ! MY blowdryer didn't have the comb clip so i used a regular comb. 

But yes, I do agree that washing and going is the murderer, the SSK  crook! ESPECIALLY when i just leave my hair! When i blowdried my hair  straight, or barely straight , last night, i noticed the softness in my  AFRO.  maybe it was meant for me to do this!

The names of my products are: 
1. MN 
2. sulfur 8 (sometimes to stimulate my scalp)
3. crisco! to seal my hair and my skin! (I LOVE THIS STUFF!)
4. hot six oil 
5. i cowash with cheapies like Suave apple green or Vo5 pomegranate   strengthening cond, suave naturals almond and shea butter cond, andd a  light protein cond like ors replenishing cond.
6. my oils are oliveoil, grapeseed oil and coconut oil. my hair likes olive oil mostly.

You are so right bout the fine hairs needing protein hun. I thought i  was protein sensitive at first, but i discovered lately that my hair  LOVES it. it makes my curls pop like crazy. usually for more protein, i  just pop an egg over my head ! my hair thanks me for it.

Thanks hun!!


----------



## DarkJoy

YW. the protein was a toughie for me too. I tried several protein DCs and natural methods like the egg. Made my hair like brillo. Thanks to LHCF, found the AO GPB. My hair is happy! I protein every 2 weeks...though I think might try once a week. Sometimes its the type/source of protein as opposed to not using any at least for me... it's all trial and error.

Aint the fluffy soft blowed out puff so niiiice?! lol. No SSK. I got SSK 3 weeks ago when I decided to WNG when in a rush after not WNGing for a month (was blow drying to avoid). Never again!

Just be sure to use a good heat protectant even for low heat. I am switching between Mixed Chicks straightening serum and the IC heat protectant serum.

Gotta try this crisco when the sulfur grease runs out...lol.


----------



## Leslie_C

shortt29 said:


> Leslie,
> Where did you get the coupon for the AG from Ulta? I want to go purchase the Fast Food but a coupon would help


 
shortt29 they have 3.50 off $10 purchase coupons all the time and you can print them off their website.  Let me know how you like the Fast Food and if you dont like it I will buy it from you lol.


----------



## sj10460

My nape won't grow. I posted before about my breakage in the back then it started to fill in nicely. It fell out again and I don't know what's causing it. My diet hasn't changed and my stress levels are the same. I am doing the crown and glory method.

Could it be hereditary? My moms nape is bald as well. When I was younger it was never like this. It started fallng out about two years ago.

I don't know what to do. I don't wear my natural hair out because of the back so I keep putting the braids in hoping it will grow. I'm really bad with washing my hair often but I do deep condition it bi weekly and spray it with water daily. I also oil my scalp every other day. I do not tie my hair at night but I do sleep on a silk pillowcase


----------



## Cruzankink

sj10460 said:


> My nape won't grow. I posted before about my breakage in the back then it started to fill in nicely. It fell out again and I don't know what's causing it... Could it be hereditary? My moms nape is bald as well... I don't wear my natural hair out because of the back so I keep putting the braids in hoping it will grow.


 
@sj10460 Maybe it's hereditary, considering your mom is having the same issue, but see if you're rubbing your nape on a rough surface (i.e. couch, head rest on car or office chair, winter coat, etc.). I had a similar experience where one winter, I had a coat w/ a rough lining but I never used a scarf, silk or otherwise which resulted in my hair breaking off at the nape. A friend suggested I placed a silk scarf around the lining and the following winter my hair stayed on my head. Also when at home, I tie a silk scarf on my head to prevent any friction from casual contact w/ rough surfaces. 

I don't want to alarm you but, another consideration is whether your braids are causing traction alopecia. This condition is most common in African-American women who braid/weave their hair too tightly. Traction alopecia is reversible if diagnosed early, but may lead to permanent hair loss if it is undetected for a long period.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> @sj10460 Maybe it's hereditary, considering your mom is having the same issue, but see if you're rubbing your nape on a rough surface (i.e. couch, head rest on car or office chair, winter coat, etc.). I had a similar experience where one winter, I had a coat w/ a rough lining but I never used a scarf, silk or otherwise which resulted in my hair breaking off at the nape. A friend suggested I placed a silk scarf around the lining and the following winter my hair stayed on my head. Also when at home, I tie a silk scarf on my head to prevent any friction from casual contact w/ rough surfaces.
> 
> I don't want to alarm you but, another consideration is whether your braids are causing traction alopecia. This condition is most common in African-American women who braid/weave their hair too tightly. Traction alopecia is reversible if diagnosed early, but may lead to permanent hair loss if it is undetected for a long period.



sj10460 I agree with Cruzankink esp about the braiding. Braiding with extensions and braiding tightly really doesn't do us any favors. At least in my experience.

Also, is the nape hair a diff texture than the rest? Lots of folks have a few hair types going on in different sections. If it is kinkier back there it may need different and gentler attention. My nape and bangs are silkier with bigger curls and doesn't get bothered by much. My crown and sides are nappy as can be and need twice the product and to be covered way more. It also snaps easier when combed.

Just something to think about..


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:


> @shortt29 they have 3.50 off $10 purchase coupons all the time and you can print them off their website.  Let me know how you like the Fast Food and if you dont like it I will buy it from you lol.




Leslie...I wish I could share with you however I have been a Fast Food user since the late 1990's  I would get my wash and sets with it for years at the salon I used to go to. I love that stuff and just started using it again about a year ago. I'm glad you like it too and thanks for the info!


----------



## R.A.A.H

HanaKuroi said:


> What do you use to Moisturize with? Why are you clarifying so often. What are you cowashing with? Oils are not moisture. Do you use any creams or moisturizers before you seal. I think you ssk are from lack of m/s.


oh my, i'm sorry for the late reply to your helpful post. erplexed bare with my noobness

hmm. good question. i think my moisture is coming from just plain water that i spritz on and then i seal it. i have not found that product yet! 
i am cowashing with the cheap conditioners like suave and vo5, most lack cones. the creams i might use are either this carrot oil creme by kids organic and cantu shea butter leave in. i might go back to using my shea moisture curl smoothie.

what's m/s? moisturizing and sealing?


----------



## nysister

*
Hair profile?:* 4 1/b
*
Reggie and products?:* Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil, Cocont Oil, Beeswax to seal - Alberto V-O5 to co-wash/wash

*How do you style your hair?:* Braidouts

*What problems do you have with your hair?:* None now, but 90% of it locked a while back and I spent a few days taking it down. Thankfully it's recovered. I am a lot more diligent about detangling right away when I notice that happening and while I shied away from beeswax in the past I realize that it's the best end sealer for me.


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 hair sounds like my previous problems w/the hard, dry, hair & missing crown.  Your hair is not getting moisture and it may be that your strand needs to build up strength to hold moisture.  Weekly deep conditioning w/moderate protein/reconstructor has helped me tremendously (AO Gpb).  The effects of the cond'r last about 5-7 days, so its important to do it more often.  Also, cutting the shampoo (by doing scalp only w/diluted poo).  Shampoos are very drying & stripping to our already dry natured hair.  Also, oil rinses w/castor oil are helping to hold the moisture.  I did a cut to get rid of most of the damage hair, and will slowly trim the rest over time.  But my new hair is growing in and its holding moisture now.  Maybe your hair doesn't like the steamer or baggying.  I only leave the cond'r on for the recmmended time.  I used to do it longer & w/heat and my hair was never healthy or moist afterwards.  I find just using a plastic cap and wrapping a towel 15 min is giving me better results.


----------



## Cruzankink

*MIDWEEK UPDATE:*

*Observations:* Yesterday, I did my first mid-week CW in atleast 3 weeks (I think).   Although, I enjoy them especially after a work out, I didn't want to take time to twist my hair afterwards so I stopped. But anyway, my twist out was looking frizzy so I CW. I noticed some breakage, nothing more than usual but curiousity got the best of me and I length checked my heat damaged sections. As expected, they were not retaining as much length as sections w/ little to no heat damage.  A few months ago, I would have been dissapointed bc I had length milestones for my hair. However, my goal now is to have healthy hair bc if hair is healthy it will break less and retain length.

*Goal:* I have about 1-2 inches of heat damage ends in some sections less in others. I did a trim in June and will continue to do periodic trims. My goal is that by April 2013, I will not have any heat damage ends. 

*Tweaked Weekend Regimen:* Usually on weekends I prepoo w/ EVOO, CW and DC w/ honeyquat. Considering how well my hair is responding to CG I want to increase the moisture and protein in my hair. Since coconut oil has better hair penetrative qualities, this weekend I'll prepoo w/ CO and sleep w/ it overnight. Also, I'll add protein to my DC every week instead of every other week and also add olive oil and honeyquat for moisture. I will no longer do CW midweek unless absolutely necessary. The less hair manipulation the better. As usual, I'll report my experience.


----------



## Foxglove

nysister said:


> *
> Hair profile?:* 4 1/b
> *
> Reggie and products?:* Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil, Cocont Oil, Beeswax to seal - Alberto V-O5 to co-wash/wash
> 
> *How do you style your hair?:* Braidouts
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair?:* None now, but* 90% of it locked a while back and I spent a few days taking it down. *Thankfully it's recovered. I am a lot more diligent about detangling right away when I notice that happening and while I shied away from beeswax in the past I realize that it's the best end sealer for me.



I had palpitations just reading the bolded


----------



## Victoria44

virtuenow thanks for the tips. I actually thought protein deep conditioners would worsen my problem since I would be strengthening (hardening) my hair more often, and it would feel crunchy but the reviews on ao gpb are really good, I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 said:


> @virtuenow thanks for the tips. I actually thought protein deep conditioners would worsen my problem since I would be strengthening (hardening) my hair more often, and it would feel crunchy but the reviews on ao gpb are really good, I think I'm going to give it a try.



Victoria44 Yeah, I purposely avoided protein for years as a natural too.  5 years to be exact.  I had hard, crunchy, wires for hair that could never stay moist.  I thought it would make my hair harder.  I found the opposite to be true for me.  The mild protein treatments are much moisturizing than any "moisturizing cond'r".  Also, having organic quality products instead of the cheapie products (cheapie ingredients) made a difference.      I finally broke down and tried mild protein quality conditioner w/organic ingredients (AO GPB), stepping away from shampoos (diluting them and only using on scalp now), and castor oil (oil rinses).  If your hair is still hard and dry, you have to step away from those products you are using.  If a product is working, I found you will notice an immediate difference.  And with each time you use it, your hair feels better and better.  That chosesterol conditioner does not cut through strong hair.  My hair laughed at that and every other cheapie conditioner on the market.  But I convinced myself that that was the way my hair was always going to feel.  Try something new & different


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* I did my tweaked regimen this weekend. My hair was a lot easier to detangle than its been a long time. So much so, that I finger detangled rather than using my magic star jumbo rake. IDK if it was the overnite coconut oil pre-poo, the DC steam treatment w/ protein or a combo of both but it worked. Breakage was much less too! 

*STRUGGLES:* I get annoyed everytime I have to twist my hair after a cowash!  Sooooo, I''m considering revisiting WnG. I feel I gave up on WnG to soon. I know... the SSK. But I did a some research this weekend and I'm going to try some tips/techniques used by WnG queens b4 I wave the white flag . I posted in another thread that I want my hair to be WnG ready by years end. I think it may be a li'l sooner than that. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for the update Cruzankink!

You must share the ssk-free technique! I tried one this weekend and got new ssk.   It would be really nice to wash and go. So conveniennt at times but its too risky for me. So please do tell!!


----------



## Arian

I've given up on Qhemet Amla and Olive Cream ever working for me again.  It's on the chopping block.  I'm slowly finding things that work for my hair.  But it's very slow.  I'm still struggling to find a daily moisturizer that keeps my hair soft and supple.  I'm hoping that the hair analysis will tell me more about my issues.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update Cruzankink!
> 
> You must share the ssk-free technique! I tried one this weekend and got new ssk.   It would be really nice to wash and go. So conveniennt at times but its too risky for me. So please do tell!!



DarkJoy Well this is what I've learned:
Keep hair not only moisturized but lubricated (u may need 2 add more leave in than usual 2 combat dryness but also more oils for lubricating ends so when they curl on each other they r easy to unravel and not form SSK. 
A styler like gel is recommended for better hold
Also keep hair stretched (by banding or light blow drying) IDK how this point is gonna work 4 me the point of WnG is that it not suppose to take 2 long.
I bought Paul Mitchell 'the Conditioner' it has some silicones but they r water soluble thus CG friendly. I used it only once but I found that it doesn't give me the shrinkage as my usual leave in. Thus my hair is moe stretched. I'm gonna uses this con in my WnG experiment.


----------



## DarkJoy

*Update:*

*The Good:* I've had no-low breaks or shed. Credit goes to chopping, AO GPB, AO HSR, Lisa Rachel and ditching the shampoo for good. The fur seems to love co-washing only. 

It's growing fast! Right after my BC 3.5 weeks ago, The sides were too short to grab for my usual flat twists, so I had to box twist (which never comes out right). I noticed over the weekend, I'm now able to make flat twists. Yay!

The faster hair growth is probably due to the sulfur'd grease. Always had good luck w/sulfur grease in the past, BUT greases always caused acne. I found a good brand of grease and a face wash technique that stopped it. woohoo!
*
The Bad:* Grrr... ran out and had to try the Let's Jam Custard for a WnG. BAD MOVE. I had it in for 3 hours. First-2.5 inch long hair should not take 3 hours to dry!! Then it shrunk so bad, looked like I only had 1/2 of hair. So I washed it out...and there were SSKs! And worse--BREAKAGE. No breaks for 3 weeks and now it's started. UGH. That went in the trash.

I still havent dusted those SSK, but will do so this weekend on my BC 1-month-iversary (lol)
*
New Goals: *
-Find a way to make WnGs work. Flat twisting every night for twist outs takes too much time when I have other stuff to do.
-No new unnatural products! My fine hair seems very sensitive and tempermental. Natural stuff doesn't seem to cause it stress.

'nuff said.


----------



## Missjetta

*Hair profile?: * A mixture of 3's and 4's, I think? It's multi-textured (barely discernable micro zigzags in the immediate front, medium waves near my ears and top, very coarse zigzags in the crown, then all the rest is medium to small spiral curls). My hair is thick and holds heat.

*Reggie and products?: * Wash and Condition every 2-4 weeks or so. Or when I feel like it. I use Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo and conditioner, Pantene Relaxed and Natural conditioner, sometimes EVOO, sometimes full fat yogurt. I don't have a consistent regimen because I can't stand doing my hair.

*How do you style your hair?: * I wear a bun almost every day because I can't comb it without a hassle. In the summer, I usually braid extensions with the back cornrowed and the front in singles. 2x a year I flat iron and trim.

*What problems do you have with your hair?:* 
Tangles and the "velcro" effect. My hair seems to velcro itself to itself to where I can't even finger comb it while dry. It's easiest to detangle when soaking wet.
If I let it dry before combing thoroughly or without some type of product, it will turn into a velcro ball. I have to detangle again after I detangle. And then it's still tangled.
No idea what products are best to use because I don't know what type of hair I have. 
It's totally possible that I'm expecting too much out of my hair and wanting it to do things that my hair textures can't do.
For me, to say I am struggling is an understatement.


----------



## lamaria211

Missjetta said:
			
		

> Hair profile?:  A mixture of 3's and 4's, I think? It's multi-textured (barely discernable micro zigzags in the immediate front, medium waves near my ears and top, very coarse zigzags in the crown, then all the rest is medium to small spiral curls). My hair is thick and holds heat.
> 
> Reggie and products?:  Wash and Condition every 2-4 weeks or so. Or when I feel like it. I use Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo and conditioner, Pantene Relaxed and Natural conditioner, sometimes EVOO, sometimes full fat yogurt. I don't have a consistent regimen because I can't stand doing my hair.
> 
> How do you style your hair?:  I wear a bun almost every day because I can't comb it without a hassle. In the summer, I usually braid extensions with the back cornrowed and the front in singles. 2x a year I flat iron and trim.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?:
> Tangles and the "velcro" effect. My hair seems to velcro itself to itself to where I can't even finger comb it while dry. It's easiest to detangle when soaking wet.
> If I let it dry before combing thoroughly or without some type of product, it will turn into a velcro ball. I have to detangle again after I detangle. And then it's still tangled.
> No idea what products are best to use because I don't know what type of hair I have.
> It's totally possible that I'm expecting too much out of my hair and wanting it to do things that my hair textures can't do.
> For me, to say I am struggling is an understatement.



Post some pics of your hair im sure some of us can figure out your hair type for you and recommend products


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> *New Goals: *
> -Find a way to make WnGs work. Flat twisting every night for twist outs takes too much time when I have other stuff to do.
> -No new unnatural products! My fine hair seems very sensitive and tempermental. Natural stuff doesn't seem to cause it stress.
> 
> 'nuff said.


 
DarkJoy Giiirrrrlllll, I feel you!!!! I am so sick & tired of twisting my hair! I don't want my hair maintenance to feel like a chore. I am definately going to experiment WnG using different products etc. 'Cause the time it takes to twist my hair is taking the joy away from being natural.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> DarkJoy Giiirrrrlllll, I feel you!!!! I am so sick & tired of twisting my hair! I don't want my hair maintenance to feel like a chore. I am definately going to experiment WnG using different products etc. 'Cause the time it takes to twist my hair is taking the joy away from being natural.



How bout simply moisturizing and dealing and defining with Eco styler gel to make your curls pop, take a couple of minutes


----------



## DarkJoy

I wish I could use ecostyler! However the prev update before this one, I mentioned that eco aggravates the eczema. I had white flakes, scabs and itchies for a week just after using it once! Grrr..took 2 washes to clear that ish out. 

Idk...I will keep trying. I do have a batch of flaxseed gel I made. Might try it though generally the hold isn't enough? At least it isn't irritating like eco...

*sigh*


----------



## HanaKuroi

Have u tried the original moxie gel? It has flaxseed gel in it.I like the moxie gel. I have eczema too and that must have been terrible! You could try deva curl gel.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Have u tried the original moxie gel? It has flaxseed gel in it.I like the moxie gel. I have eczema too and that must have been terrible! You could try deva curl gel.


It WAS terrible HanaKuroi! I will try the flax gel here 3 times before I give up and move on to moxie. Is the shrinkage massive?



Cruzankink said:


> @DarkJoy Giiirrrrlllll, I feel you!!!! I am so sick & tired of twisting my hair! I don't want my hair maintenance to feel like a chore. I am definately going to experiment WnG using different products etc. 'Cause the time it takes to twist my hair is taking the joy away from being natural.


It sure is Cruzankink! I spend ~45 mins a night twisting this mess at after DD is in bed. I used to use that time for my arts and crafting or just reading a book. haven't been able to touch a single project or read for months due to this twisting ritual. I don't get 2nd day hair and I work a very professional and conservative job, so just can't let it go...Ugh!  I'll keep you updated on what I try... 
__________
Decided on an impromptu co-wash and another DC for the breakage from the Jam Custard tonight. If not too tired I will get the dusting out the way. Then I'll seal with something and try the flax gel, then stretch my overnight. see how that looks in the morning... maybe I'll go to work a mess, but hopefully the breakage will stop. *deep sigh*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I don't think the shriknagrle is massive. I will try it without twisting and tell you.

Eta: are you going to primarily use this for a wash and go or twist outs.


----------



## DarkJoy

Today is Try #2 for a SSK-free WnG.

Last night I washed & clarified with baking soda. DCd with SM Deep Treatment. Dusted and SnD'd SSKs from the last attempt. Then I was ready to start.

Procedure: used SM condish as a leave in. Applied sulfur grease to seal. Used flax gel. Smoothed in sections. Slept on it using my satin pillow case. Refreshed with SM curl enhancing smoothie.

Results: Best curl definition I've ever had. 18 hrs later it looks like I had a texturizer. Even though its massively shrunk, I got compliments at my extra conservative all-white ppl job (I'm the only BW). 

Unfortunately, I was heavy handed and it was greasy as h3ll. So much so that my skin broke out overnight despite my washing technique. Friday is wash day and I will try it again with less product. 

PS: the baking soda clarifying/SD took out the rest of that disgusting Jam Custard. No more breakage so far as I can see.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> DarkJoy I don't think the shriknagrle is massive. I will try it without twisting and tell you.
> 
> Eta: are you going to primarily use this for a wash and go or twist outs.



HanaKuroi: thanks for the recommend btw. It will be part of my WnG mission. Lol


----------



## R.A.A.H

after a good trim (cut off from 1 to 3 inches of hair), i figured i would not have anymore breakage. so far so good, then 2 days later i see a strand that looks badly damaged. splits going all up the shaft. depressed, i lay down here typing this post.

i need daggone relaxer. im so fed up with this SSK and splits for no reason. smh. i don't use heat or anything, and everytime i find a solution, it never is the right answer. i wanna chop it all off but i want to wear braids before school starts, so i need at least 2 inches of hair. i move in my apartment aug 18. i got too much to do with little time.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy sm smoothie is not the business at alllll. That said do you put anything on top of the gel? Oyin hair dew, oil, butters or creams?
 Do you grease your ends?


----------



## HanaKuroi

R.A.A.H said:
			
		

> after a good trim (cut off from 1 to 3 inches of hair), i figured i would not have anymore breakage. so far so good, then 2 days later i see a strand that looks badly damaged. splits going all up the shaft. depressed, i lay down here typing this post.
> 
> i need daggone relaxer. im so fed up with this SSK and splits for no reason. smh. i don't use heat or anything, and everytime i find a solution, it never is the right answer. i wanna chop it all off but i want to wear braids before school starts, so i need at least 2 inches of hair. i move in my apartment aug 18. i got too much to do with little time.



Are u using brushes, tangle teasers or combs? I only finger detangle. I was getting mechanical damage from my denman and tangle teaser. 

Are u using seamless combs? R.A.A.H.


----------



## R.A.A.H

HanaKuroi said:


> Are u using brushes, tangle teasers or combs? I only finger detangle. I was getting mechanical damage from my denman and tangle teaser.
> 
> Are u using seamless combs? @R.A.A.H.


i use this comb.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> @DarkJoy sm smoothie is not the business at alllll. That said do you put anything on top of the gel? Oyin hair dew, oil, butters or creams?
> Do you grease your ends?


My hair hates SM Smoothie when it's wet HanaKuroi. Makes it scraggly and oily. Dry? Loves it! Soaks it right up. I used grease on the length to seal in the leave in. Then flax seed gel on top. Nothing over the gel. The smoothie I used to refresh it in the morning. It seems to loosen the coil a bit.

On to Day 2! Lets see if I get 2nd day hair and SSKs.


----------



## Leslie_C

DarkJoy said:


> Today is Try #2 for a SSK-free WnG.
> 
> Last night I washed & clarified with baking soda. DCd with SM Deep Treatment. Dusted and SnD'd SSKs from the last attempt. Then I was ready to start.
> 
> Procedure: used SM condish as a leave in. Applied sulfur grease to seal. Used flax gel. Smoothed in sections. Slept on it using my satin pillow case. Refreshed with SM curl enhancing smoothie.
> 
> Results: Best curl definition I've ever had. 18 hrs later it looks like I had a texturizer. Even though its massively shrunk, I got compliments at my extra conservative all-white ppl job (I'm the only BW).
> 
> Unfortunately, I was heavy handed and it was greasy as h3ll. So much so that my skin broke out overnight despite my washing technique. Friday is wash day and I will try it again with less product.
> 
> PS: the baking soda clarifying/SD took out the rest of that disgusting Jam Custard. No more breakage so far as I can see.


 
DarkJoy  keep us updated!...it would be awesome if that works for you bc SM CES is one of my fave products so Ive tried so far.  I know I will struggle with SSKs when Im natural bc Im only about 6 months post and already get them.  There is a mini section I need to chop bc of breakage and SSKs....it feels rough and I feel little balls...has to be SSKs.

PS Im the only BW at my job too erplexed  I get so tired of answering questions about my hair and questions on behalf of the black race in general lol.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Today is Try #2 for a SSK-free WnG.
> Results: Best curl definition I've ever had. 18 hrs later it looks like I had a texturizer. Even though its massively shrunk, I got compliments at my extra conservative all-white ppl job (I'm the only BW).
> 
> PS: the baking soda clarifying/SD took out the rest of that disgusting Jam Custard. No more breakage so far as I can see.


 
@DarkJoy I revel in your success ! 



R.A.A.H said:


> after a good trim (cut off from 1 to 3 inches of hair), i figured i would not have anymore breakage. so far so good, then 2 days later i see a strand that looks badly damaged. splits going all up the shaft. depressed, i lay down here typing this post.
> 
> i need daggone relaxer. im so fed up with this SSK and splits for no reason. smh. i don't use heat or anything, and everytime i find a solution, it never is the right answer. i wanna chop it all off but i want to wear braids before school starts, so i need at least 2 inches of hair. i move in my apartment aug 18. i got too much to do with little time.


 
@R.A.A.H Trust and believe that I've been there and whatever your decision is I'm supportive! Judging by what you wrote, I believe the best thing you did was to trim. Unfortunately, trimming does not get rid off all the damaged hair but on the positive side, your hair is a lot stronger and it provides a fresh start to a new regimen whatever you decide it to be. 

When I read about hair with mid shaft splits and split ends w/ out using heat the first thing that comes to mind is: What styling tools are you using and how are you using them? If you haven't already invest in seamless combs. Regular combs have seams that are abrasive to the hair chipping the hair cuticle causing mid shaft split and/or split ends. When you comb your hair (even w/ seamless combs) do so while its wet and soaked w/ conditioner so that there is less friction b/w the comb and your hair. Also, do not brush your hair - Denman brush included. Brushes have more teeth than combs thus more surface area for abrasive contact and they also rip and snap hair. Although it seems simple and possibly insignificant, you'll be surprised what changing your styling tools do for the health of your hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

*WnG Day 1:* (With all my WnG, I‘d thoroughly detangle my hair, baggy overnite and didn’t manipulate curl pattern for an uncompromised assessment.)

Products: While hair was dripping wet, I raked in Paul Mitchell’s “The Conditioner” as a moisturizer, sealed w/ EVOO and used EcoStyler w/ Olive Oil for hold. 

Observations: Apparently, I used way too much product cause I looked like a Q-tip w/ all the white residue. So I rinsed it out and started again w/ less product. There was still some white residue but it was less visible. No more putting product on dripping wet hair. It makes a mess and I think my hair shrinks more. Also I'll do my WnG at nite instead of in the a.m. to prevent any catastrophies and not take to much time in my a.m. routine. 

Curl Definition/Dryness: My hair clumped beautifully while wet. However, the clumps and definitions disappeared when my hair dried... and boy did it get dry _and_ dull!

Tangles/SSK: I co-washed when I got home. Suprisingly, considering how dry my hair was, detangling was about an 8 on a scale of 1-10, ten being the easiest detangle. Didn't notice any SSK. Maybe they were there but they certainly didn't announce their presense as in my prior experience w/ WnG. This is encouraging! 

Tweaks: Use a heavier moisturizer. I'm not going to add gel just to see how my hair reacts.

Pic below of WnG day 1 results.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> WnG Day 1: (With all my WnG, I‘d thoroughly detangle my hair, baggy overnite and didn’t manipulate curl pattern for an uncompromised assessment.)
> 
> Products: While hair was dripping wet, I raked in Paul Mitchell’s “The Conditioner” as a moisturizer, sealed w/ EVOO and used EcoStyler w/ Olive Oil for hold.
> 
> Observations: Apparently, I used way too much product cause I looked like a Q-tip w/ all the white residue. So I rinsed it out and started again w/ less product. There was still some white residue but it was less visible. No more putting product on dripping wet hair. It makes a mess and I think my hair shrinks more. Also I'll do my WnG at nite instead of in the a.m. to prevent any catastrophies and not take to much time in my a.m. routine.
> 
> Curl Definition/Dryness: My hair clumped beautifully while wet. However, the clumps and definitions disappeared when my hair dried... and boy did it get dry and dull!
> 
> Tangles/SSK: I co-washed when I got home. Suprisingly, considering how dry my hair was, detangling was about an 8 on a scale of 1-10, ten being the easiest detangle. Didn't notice any SSK. Maybe they were there but they certainly didn't announce their presense as in my prior experience w/ WnG. This is encouraging!
> 
> Tweaks: Use a heavier moisturizer. I'm not going to add gel just to see how my hair reacts.
> 
> Pic below of WnG day 1 results.



You still need an oil under.  You need to layer oil, conditioner or gel or gel conditioner. Oil as a base. I like oyin hair dew sealed with jbco then gel/watery condtioner or vice versa


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> You still need an oil under. You need to layer oil, conditioner or gel or gel conditioner. Oil as a base. I like oyin hair dew sealed with jbco then gel/watery condtioner or vice versa


 
HanaKuroi Thanx! I'll try your recommendation for WnG Day 3.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi Thanx! I'll try your recommendation for WnG Day 3.



Make sure you post back.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Also wng ladies are u plopping with a tshirt to absorb excess water?


----------



## virtuenow

Have any of you ladies still struggling considered doing the hair analysis by Komaza.  It looks like faithVA and others got answers this way.  I'm going to try it!  Here's the link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=626329


----------



## Taurusgirl

Hello all
Im Definitely struggling with my hair. 
Type: 4a/4b fine, cottony, coily strands
About 2 1/2 years post BC
Regimen: wash and deep condition weekly, detangle and wear in bun or puff, occasional braid outs

My main problem is shedding followed by split ends and detangling. Also finding quick styles. I have been wearing my hair straight lately which makes washing and detangling much easier. Still sheds a lot which has been a problem since day 1. And I still wear it up or in a pony since my ends don't look neat.   I've done a few trims through out my journey but I'm thinking about doing a more serious cut to see if that helps. The split ends are driving me crazy. Nothing really seems to moisturize my hair. My relaxed journey was much easier. I am truly struggling with my natural hair. I'm trying to give it more time before I do anything drastic.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Also wng ladies are u plopping with a tshirt to absorb excess water?


@Hankuroi: I've seen this on YT! And havent found an explanation why! Why the tshirt? I'm so ignant.


----------



## DarkJoy

OMG Yall! I cant even decide what to do with myself in the evenings--all this time on my hands since they are not busy twisting my 'fro! lol I live the wng! No SSKs yet!
-------------------------------
Taurusgirl
Your hair may not be dry. It could be the accumulation of damage (maybe heat damage?). Dead hair doesn't do much. I'm not anti-heat. I blow dry to help my tangly ends and sometimes flat iron. Anyhoo, for you, give the heat a rest until after you've cut (no choice with splits). Though I will ask if you are using a heat serum or protectant of any kind. Are you blow drying only? drying AND flat ironing/pressing?

I'm a heavy shedder and found teas to be the business at stopping it and adding shine and thickness.  Also, wet manipulation might be bad if your hair is fine. Don't even finger detangle. Just slap the dc on and leave it alone. 

Cruzankink: YAY! This does sound like you too are having success! Cute WnG pic too! WTG!


----------



## Taurusgirl

Taurusgirl
Your hair may not be dry. It could be the accumulation of damage (maybe heat damage?). Dead hair doesn't do much. I'm not anti-heat. I blow dry to help my tangly ends and sometimes flat iron. Anyhoo, for you, give the heat a rest until after you've cut (no choice with splits). Though I will ask if you are using a heat serum or protectant of any kind. Are you blow drying only? drying AND flat ironing/pressing?

I'm a heavy shedder and found teas to be the business at stopping it and adding shine and thickness.  Also, wet manipulation might be bad if your hair is fine. Don't even finger detangle. Just slap the dc on and leave it alone.


Thank you! This is maybe the 4th time I used heat on my hair this year. 3 times on my own and once at a salon trying a Dominican blow out. Last year maybe twice.  I think your right though it may still be heat damaged, especially the ends since when I first started transitioning I pressed my roots pretty hard in order for them to match my relaxed hair so I probably still have those heat damaged ends. Even though I don't use really high heat I do use a blow dryer and flat iron when I straighten it. I use a serum that says it has a heat protectant in it.  The DB at the salon was extremely hot though, I'll never do that again. I hope all of it isn't to far damaged that would be sad. 
Wow it sounds like the tea really helps! How do you use it? I'll try waiting until my hair drys to detangle from now on and see if that helps. 

My worst mistake I've made yet was going a full month without detangling my hair. Just wash and gos and even sleeping with my hair loose. Even though it was easy and looked fine, That was a major set back. I lost a lot of hair when I finally decided to detangle. Other set backs in my journey were microbraids and a weave. I hope heat damage isn't another one.


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> Also wng ladies are u plopping with a tshirt to absorb excess water?


 
HanaKuroi Well, I pat my head w/ a t-shirt...


----------



## Cruzankink

*WnG Day 2*

Products: While hair was damp, I raked in my homemade leave in made of water, organicals DCC, coconut oil, honeyquat and a quinoa protein then baggy overnite. 

Technique: In the a.m. I woke my hair up by spritzing it w/ water and adding more leave in mixed w/ EVOO on my ends for added moisture and lubrication. I didn't use any gel. What little white residue I observed melted away w/ in a few minutes.

Curl Definition/Dryness: Instead of clumps of curls as in Day 1 (D1), I immediately noticed my hair forming defined tight coils. Shrinkage was worse on D2 I guess bc of the tighter curl pattern. Considering I didn't use any gel, my tight coils didn't frizz at all. Hmmm... ?
My hair was not as dull or dry as D1 but it didn’t feel that much better either. Well… Maybe its moisturize bc I was playing w/ a patch of hair at the back of my head and when I combed it out w/ my fingers, it felt great. The problem is I don’t have a point of reference w/what 4b WnG hair is suppose to feel like moisturize. I think it should feel soft like my twist outs… Am I expecting the unattainable?! 

Tangles/SSK: Co-washed yesterday evening - no SSK!!! Minimum tangles... a solid 8.5 out of 10. Not bad!

Pic below on WnG Day 2 results


----------



## Cruzankink

*WnG Day 3*

Products/Technique: I decided to follow HanaKuroi advice and use an oil base conditioner first then water base then gel. Since I don't have the recommended Oyin hair dew, I used the only oil based conditioner I have on hand, QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  I was apprehensive of using this product bc of the castor oil (not CG friendly) but since I was experimenting... let go and let flow.While hair was damp, I raked in the AOHC. I had a sickening feeling that htis was not going to work. My hair felt coated but not in a good way. Anyway, I baggied with hope that in the a.m. something would have penetrated so I can continue the proposed regimen.
In the a.m. I spritz my hair w/ water. My hair felt like I slather Vaseline on it. AOHC is simply too heavy an oil base for what I need.  I tried to cowash it out but it would not dissolve. I put a li'l low poo in my cowash but my hair still felt coated.  Ultimately, I had to do a full low poo wash. 

Curl Definition/Dryness: I recently discovered that my hair gets dry and frizzy when I use poo, even a low poo.  So it's no surprise that the lil coils I had D2 turned into a frizzy mess D3.  It looked like totally different hair!!! Pissed, I slapped on some SM CES - no oil, no gel - and left the house w/ a head of white mess. :heated: As expected my hair was DRY, DRY, DRY.

Tangles/SSK: 8 out of 10! I am really surprised that I am not having the challenges w/ tangles and SSK as I did when I first tried WnG. Grant it, I haven't tried stretching to 2nd day hair but I suspect it will not get that much worse.

Conclusion: Although I am going to give WnG a break for now, I am undettered.  The good thing is that I know i can have WnG hair w/o SSK or considerable tangles.  My foucs is finding products/ingredients that would infuse all day moisture so that my ahir feels supple and soft.  There will definitely be more experimenting in the future.  Stay tuned...

No pics for WnG Day 3 - I couldn't bare the look of my hair.


----------



## faithVA

I didn't realize this thread was so busy. 

Cruzankink - Your WNGs are looking very nice. Definitely interested in seeing how things turn out for you. I have yet to try a WNG. I saw some curls last night but like you when wet they are there but they don't last when it dries. And putting oil on my hair wet causes my cuticles to lift up so my hair just looks fuzzy. I haven't started experimenting with a WNG regimen though.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Either my hair hates the products im using or it is just going to be a frizzy curly mess forever. 

I think I am going to change some things up to get more definition out of my hair. It's like a wavy frizzy mess until the end where it curls. 

I wonder if sulphates or cones are my culprits.


----------



## Curlykale

DarkJoy said:


> I wish I could use ecostyler! However the prev update before this one, I mentioned that eco aggravates the eczema. I had white flakes, scabs and itchies for a week just after using it once! Grrr..took 2 washes to clear that ish out.
> 
> Idk...I will keep trying. I do have a batch of flaxseed gel I made. Might try it though generally the hold isn't enough? At least it isn't irritating like eco...
> 
> *sigh*



Hey DarkJoy have you tried xanthan gum? It is sold in the baking department of supermarkets and health food stores. It thickens your gel and gives hold. I have very thick, frizzy hair and the liquid flax is just not enough for me.
You basically sift half a teaspoon or a teaspoon on top of the strained, still hot gel and live it alone without mixing. When you go back to your gel it will be melted and you can mix it and put it in the freezer/fridge. After that hot and cold stages, your gel will have a lot of hold (even too much sometimes, you need to try how much you like but usually it's 0,5% to 3%).

I hope it helps! You can even make gel from herbal rinses, you can even skip the flax seeds and you can even freeze it in cubes or add a preservative.


----------



## MsDes

CaliiSwagg said:


> Either my hair hates the products im using or it is just going to be a frizzy curly mess forever.
> 
> I think I am going to change some things up to get more definition out of my hair. It's like a wavy frizzy mess until the end where it curls.
> 
> I wonder if sulphates or cones are my culprits.




Girl, I'm feeling the same exact way. My hair is just a frizzy mess. I am trying to cut out sulfates and cones to see if that'll help. Sigh...we gon get through this. Hopefully someone on here can chime in and help us.:attention:


----------



## faithVA

MsDes said:


> Girl, I'm feeling the same exact way. My hair is just a frizzy mess. I am trying to cut out sulfates and cones to see if that'll help. Sigh...we gon get through this. Hopefully someone on here can chime in and help us.:attention:


 
My disclaimer   I am no expert but still experimenting with this. Frizzy hair lacks full hydration. It doesn't mean it isn't moisturized, it means it isn't fully hydrated or have all the water it seeks. Sulfates can dry your hair it taking out the little water the strands do have. And cones can prevent all the water the strands need from getting in.

And hydration is a process which happens over time. Its a combination of using the right products and techniques to get the water in the strands and leaving it there.


----------



## HanaKuroi

R.A.A.H said:
			
		

> i use this comb.



My hair turned around when I started finger-combing only. You could comb from the ends ti the roots on wash day and only with product.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> @Hankuroi: I've seen this on YT! And havent found an explanation why! Why the tshirt? I'm so ignant.



DarkJoy the tshirt absorbs excess water leaving your hair wet enough for your gels and products to work properly. Too much water= bad hold, too little=crunchy and stiff. 

Towels make your hair frizzy and leave lint behind. They also absorb too much water. Also towel fibers wrap around our curls and then get tangled and then we have to pull it out. That can cause breakage.

Cruzankink too.


----------



## Curlykale

For those struggling with *split ends* or *detangling*: I used to have split ends (and mid shaft holes) all the time, now not anymore!
One thing that made the difference was: first I stopped using combs, and then, 1 year later, I stopped finger detangling under the shower. 
I smooth my dry hair with a good amount of aloe juice, conditioner and coconut oil, let it marinade for 20 min with a shower cap on and then proceed with gentle finger detangling. (the 3 of them together work best for me). I concentrate on both the tips and the roots when lubricating.
It's my pre-shampoo.

How I finger detangle
I used to rake my fingers through. Wrong (=still split ends, pulling, breakage). I used to gently separate my strands  from tip to root. Not enough (=my scalp was matted).
Now I do this: 
I gently separate one very small section at a time from the rest. First from tip to root, then (very important) from the very root to tip, then I remove my shed hair from that section. When moving from root to tip, the shed hair comes out naturally without pulling or raking through.
If I find a knot, I gently pull my strands *upwards* while holding it and it works wonderfully.

That is all! I have been doing it for the past 5 months and I now actually like detangling.

Another good trick is: first this pre-shampoo/detangling, then co-wash or deep condition, and finally shampoo and style (with conditioning products).

@Taurusgirl
@Missjetta
@R.A.A.H
@Victoria44


----------



## Curlykale

For those struggling with SSK: 
drenching your ends in *aloe juice* and sealing with a little bit of *wheat germ oil *every single day may work wonders. These 2 ingredients are especially effective for this purpose to me. I don't know if it's the aminoacids or hydration from aloe, the ceramides and thickness of wheat germ or what but they suddenly and surprisingly worked for me when I was having this problem. 
There are a few threads where some ladies say that ceramide oils helped with their SSK issues.

PS: I have never worn wash and go's, only braidouts, and I air dry in braids, so this could be another factor.


----------



## faithVA

I'm starting over. Had my Komaza Hair Analysis and the verdict was I needed to cut my hair to 2" because there was no salvaging it. So cut it to 2" yesterday.


----------



## Taurusgirl

faithVA said:
			
		

> I'm starting over. Had my Komaza Hair Analysis and the verdict was I needed to cut my hair to 2" because there was no salvaging it. So cut it to 2" yesterday.



It looks nice and healthy.  I miss my twa sometimes but i know ill miss my length sooner than itll take for me to grow it back so I'm hoping mine isn't damaged beyond repair. But if it is i Doubt if I do another big chop. Probably try to cut it off little by little.


----------



## faithVA

Taurusgirl said:


> It looks nice and healthy. I miss my twa sometimes but i know ill miss my length sooner than itll take for me to grow it back so I'm hoping mine isn't damaged beyond repair. But if it is i Doubt if I do another big chop. Probably try to cut it off little by little.


 
I didn't miss it  

Your's probably isn't as damaged as mine was. If I had waited any longer it would have spread to my roots and I would have had to shave. So I was at least about to salvage 2".

Your hair will be fine.


----------



## virtuenow

Curlykale where can you get wheat germ oil (in person)?  Is this in the grocery store?  Does it need to be unrefined or a particular type?


----------



## virtuenow

faithVA said:


> I didn't miss it
> 
> Your's probably isn't as damaged as mine was. If I had waited any longer it would have spread to my roots and I would have had to shave. So I was at least about to salvage 2".
> 
> Your hair will be fine.


 
faithVA what do you mean, spread?  Why would it spread?  Did it already spread from a certain point/how much?  I'm wondering if this is what happened to me.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];16559889]@faithVA what do you mean, spread? Why would it spread? Did it already spread from a certain point/how much? I'm wondering if this is what happened to me.


 
Sorry. I can't remember what I posted in which thread  

The hair analysis showed that I had heat damage and the protein structure was damaged beyond repair. That resulted in mid strand splits and those splits were traveling up the strand causing further breakage. I had 8 inches of hair in January and the splits just ate their way up until I only had 2" of healthy hair left. I was trimming regularly but because the protein was damaged it wasn't enough. The splits were traveling faster than I was cutting it.


----------



## Taurusgirl

faithVA said:
			
		

> Sorry. I can't remember what I posted in which thread
> 
> The hair analysis showed that I had heat damage and the protein structure was damaged beyond repair. That resulted in mid strand splits and those splits were traveling up the strand causing further breakage. I had 8 inches of hair in January and the splits just ate their way up until I only had 2" of healthy hair left. I was trimming regularly but because the protein was damaged it wasn't enough. The splits were traveling faster than I was cutting it.



Oh no!! This is exactly what's going on with my hair! Splitting all the way up. It seems like the strands are unraveling or something. I cut a couple inches off but still having the same problem. Spread?! Now I'm sick lol. How did you get an analysis? From other ppl in the forum I had all ready self diagnosed my hair as having a moisture/protein imbalance and heat damage.


----------



## Curlykale

virtuenow I am in Europe and I usually buy all my oils from local soap making supplies (online), but I have seen wheat germ oil in some health food stores or herbalists as well, in the essential oils/ massage oils area: maybe Whole Foods and Trader Joe's in the US?


----------



## darlingdiva

virtuenow: Wheat germ oil is sold at the Vitamin Shoppe, Whole Foods, and in health stores.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Curlykale said:
			
		

> For those struggling with SSK:
> drenching your ends in aloe juice and sealing with a little bit of wheat germ oil every single day may work wonders. These 2 ingredients are especially effective for this purpose to me. I don't know if it's the aminoacids or hydration from aloe, the ceramides and thickness of wheat germ or what but they suddenly and surprisingly worked for me when I was having this problem.
> There are a few threads where some ladies say that ceramide oils helped with their SSK issues.
> 
> PS: I have never worn wash and go's, only braidouts, and I air dry in braids, so this could be another factor.



Keeping the hair stretched helps with ssk issues in general!  I never thought about using wgo on my ends! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA

[USER=353717 said:
			
		

> Taurusgirl[/USER];16560445]Oh no!! This is exactly what's going on with my hair! Splitting all the way up. It seems like the strands are unraveling or something. I cut a couple inches off but still having the same problem. Spread?! Now I'm sick lol. How did you get an analysis? From other ppl in the forum I had all ready self diagnosed my hair as having a moisture/protein imbalance and heat damage.


 
I'm sorry to hear that. I had the same problem, I would trim and within a week or two my ends felt the same. I found I wasn't cutting high enough up. 

I got a hair analysis through Komaza Care. There is a Komaza thread on it and I also posted on it in my blog. I wish I had done it years ago. I would have saved my hair and not done 2 years worth of unnecessary work.


----------



## cocomama

*Hair profile?* not sure

*Reggie and products?* DeepPrePoo weekly, then shampoo with african black soap shampoo, and put Mowrah butter or Avocado oil or Grapeseed oil  to seal.

*How do you style your hair?* many different buns, twist, twist outs, & bantu knots.

*What problems do you have with your hair?* I used to have knots/and detangle issues...BUT since I been doing the DeepPrePoo on dry hair I don't have that problem anymore! My only problem now is that I was in a little bit of a style rut, now thanks to YT I'm starting to experiment with new Buns.


----------



## lamaria211

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Curlykale where can you get wheat germ oil (in person)?  Is this in the grocery store?  Does it need to be unrefined or a particular type?



I have Viobin Wheat Germ Oil its unrefined ans awsome


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I honestly didn't think I would need to post in this thread. I'm no hair expert but I thought I pretty much had it all figured out with my hair. Yet...here I am.

*Hair profile?* 4a?? fine, dense

*Reggie and products? *Up until recently, it was to cowash 2-3 times a week and wear WnGs using Tresemme Naturals and KCCC. I would put my hair in 4 ponys/pineapples and fluff in the morning. I suppose I could still get away with this if I could find a condish that was a little more strengthening (I think the cowashing is bit of a mositure overload for me) and if I could be a little more gentle with detangling. I shampoo once a week with DevaCare Low Poo and use Joico Kpak (protein) and DC as needed (Jessicurl or Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango).

*How do you style your hair? *WnGs

*What problems do you have with your hair? *I lack styling skills! This weekend I decided to twist my hair. I twisted on dry, stetched hair (banded) and put a bunch of small/med twists in. This took me 5 hours (w/interruptions) but I can already tell I will barely make it a week in this style. I used V05 conditioner as my leave in and eco styler (argan oil) for hold. I sealed with monoi butter. My hair is soft, the twists look nice and the ends curl up perfectly. But my roots are puffy and I don't know how to make them look less "scalpy" lol. How do you do it w/o parting your hair? When I do that I seem to grab strands that "belong" to another section and end up with tangles and frizz. How are you ladies making your twists last for weeks? I would love to be able to go 2 weeks (one week in twists; one week twistouts).


----------



## natural2008

pinkchocolatedaisy said:
			
		

> I honestly didn't think I would need to post in this thread. I'm no hair expert but I thought I pretty much had it all figured out with my hair. Yet...here I am.
> 
> Hair profile? 4a?? fine, dense
> 
> Reggie and products? Up until recently, it was to cowash 2-3 times a week and wear WnGs using Tresemme Naturals and KCCC. I would put my hair in 4 ponys/pineapples and fluff in the morning. I suppose I could still get away with this if I could find a condish that was a little more strengthening (I think the cowashing is bit of a mositure overload for me) and if I could be a little more gentle with detangling. I shampoo once a week with DevaCare Low Poo and use Joico Kpak (protein) and DC as needed (Jessicurl or Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango).
> 
> How do you style your hair? WnGs
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? I lack styling skills! This weekend I decided to twist my hair. I twisted on dry, stetched hair (banded) and put a bunch of small/med twists in. This took me 5 hours (w/interruptions) but I can already tell I will barely make it a week in this style. I used V05 conditioner as my leave in and eco styler (argan oil) for hold. I sealed with monoi butter. My hair is soft, the twists look nice and the ends curl up perfectly. But my roots are puffy and I don't know how to make them look less "scalpy" lol. How do you do it w/o parting your hair? When I do that I seem to grab strands that "belong" to another section and end up with tangles and frizz. How are you ladies making your twists last for weeks? I would love to be able to go 2 weeks (one week in twists; one week twistouts).



My twist flat/ singles don't last longer than a week either. I also run everyday and sweat lots on my head.


----------



## aquajoyice

This thread is right on time 

Hair profile? 4A medium to fine strands

Reggie and products? Wash weekly with Terressentials or African Black soap or co-wash weekly.

How do you style your hair? M-F buns..buns and more buns. Weekend high buns or co-wash

What problems do you have with your hair? I don't have the time to spend styling my hair and the boredom of buns is making me consider texlaxing. The problem is I LOVE my natural hair even though I don't get much support from Family. I've gotten accustomed t oseeing myself in buns I feel stuck in a rut. It will be two years into my transition and i've cut the texlaxed end along the way. I'm probably 90% natural but can't tell since chemically treated hair blended in so well. I want to wear my hair straight for a while but flat ironing on my hair is lack luster. I'm going back and forth with the idea of texlaxing and almost bought one.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

Right now it's a cluster-**** of BS going on on top of my head right now. Last night I saw breakage, with a knot (or two), and a god damn 3 way split at the end. WTF. All 3 on one stand of hair?! UGH!!  There wasn't enough curse words in the english language so I screamed NO in German for like 5 minutes...


----------



## JudithO

aquajoyice said:


> This thread is right on time
> 
> Hair profile? 4A medium to fine strands
> 
> Reggie and products? Wash weekly with Terressentials or African Black soap or co-wash weekly.
> 
> How do you style your hair? M-F buns..buns and more buns. Weekend high buns or co-wash
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? I don't have the time to spend styling my hair and the boredom of buns is making me consider texlaxing. The problem is I LOVE my natural hair even though I don't get much support from Family. I've gotten accustomed t oseeing myself in buns I feel stuck in a rut. It will be two years into my transition and i've cut the texlaxed end along the way. I'm probably 90% natural but can't tell since chemically treated hair blended in so well. I want to wear my hair straight for a while but flat ironing on my hair is lack luster. I'm going back and forth with the idea of texlaxing and almost bought one.




Unfortunately, i dont have good news for you... even if you texlax/relax you'll be bunning daily too.. except you'll lose the fullness of the bun. If that's your only problem, sweetie ill leave the hair as it is, and try to incorporate other styles... two strand twist for a while, watch Naptural85 too on YT.. goodluck.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

aquajoyice said:


> This thread is right on time
> 
> Hair profile? 4A medium to fine strands
> 
> Reggie and products? Wash weekly with Terressentials or African Black soap or co-wash weekly.
> 
> How do you style your hair? M-F buns..buns and more buns. Weekend high buns or co-wash
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? I don't have the time to spend styling my hair and the boredom of buns is making me consider texlaxing. The problem is I LOVE my natural hair even though I don't get much support from Family. I've gotten accustomed t oseeing myself in buns I feel stuck in a rut. It will be two years into my transition and i've cut the texlaxed end along the way. I'm probably 90% natural but can't tell since chemically treated hair blended in so well. I want to wear my hair straight for a while but flat ironing on my hair is lack luster. I'm going back and forth with the idea of texlaxing and almost bought one.


 

aquajoyice

I am in the same boat as you! all I wear are puffs and as much as I love my natural hair, I want the managability looser curls may bring me. Only thing is my hair is my nape is like 3c and the rest is like a wavy 4a. I fear over processing one or parts of my hair if I do decide to texlax.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

aquajoyice said:


> This thread is right on time
> 
> Hair profile? 4A medium to fine strands
> 
> Reggie and products? Wash weekly with Terressentials or African Black soap or co-wash weekly.
> 
> How do you style your hair? M-F buns..buns and more buns. Weekend high buns or co-wash
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? I don't have the time to spend styling my hair and the boredom of buns is making me consider texlaxing. The problem is I LOVE my natural hair even though I don't get much support from Family. I've gotten accustomed t oseeing myself in buns I feel stuck in a rut. It will be two years into my transition and i've cut the texlaxed end along the way. I'm probably 90% natural but can't tell since chemically treated hair blended in so well. I want to wear my hair straight for a while but flat ironing on my hair is lack luster. I'm going back and forth with the idea of texlaxing and almost bought one.





CaliiSwagg said:


> aquajoyice
> 
> I am in the same boat as you! all I wear are puffs and as much as I love my natural hair, I want the managability looser curls may bring me. Only thing is my hair is my nape is like 3c and the rest is like a wavy 4a. I fear over processing one or parts of my hair if I do decide to texlax.



Think about having two textures of hair again and doing retouches. I never want to go back to that nightmare! 

Just get some braids or twists for a change of pace. You are less likely to regret this in the long run.


----------



## aquajoyice

Thank-you ladies for the responses  I am having an internal battle with my hair. CaliiSwagg , my hair is similar since the perimeter of my hair is a looser texture some 3C areas and the crown is 4A. The reason i've thought about texlaxing is because my hair has thrived and wasn't thin at all. I started here at LHCF since 2004 so I know how to manage chemically treated hair. For me it's more about shortening my styling time so I can wear it out more. But, with that being said I love my hair but have no time to do any other style but buns. I wash once a week on Sat do twist-outs and wash-n-go's. This can take me at an hour to condition, detangle and style then dry. 

Don't get me wrong I love not being bound by the creamy crack, not having multiple textures and my snap back coils. But the ssk's and bun blues are killing me softly. I'm waiting it out because I have a feeling once texlexed i'm going to regret it and 2 years under my belt is nothing to take lightly. I'm torn but decided to weigh my options and take all of your advice seriously before doing anything.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

aquajoyice said:


> Thank-you ladies for the responses  I am having an internal battle with my hair. @CaliiSwagg , my hair is similar since the perimeter of my hair is a looser texture some 3C areas and the crown is 4A. The reason i've thought about texlaxing is because my hair has thrived and wasn't thin at all. I started here at LHCF since 2004 so I know how to manage chemically treated hair. For me it's more about shortening my styling time so I can wear it out more. But, with that being said I love my hair but have no time to do any other style but buns. I wash once a week on Sat do twist-outs and wash-n-go's. This can take me at an hour to condition, detangle and style then dry.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love not being bound by the creamy crack, not having multiple textures and my snap back coils. But the ssk's and bun blues are killing me softly. I'm waiting it out because I have a feeling once texlexed i'm going to regret it and 2 years under my belt is nothing to take lightly. I'm torn but decided to weigh my options and take all of your advice seriously before doing anything.


 

aquajoyice

I completely understand where your coming from. I havent even tried styles that take more than 30 mins to do lol I honestly doubt I will texlax or anything because I know I will regret it. I just keep telling myself that I am in an ackward stage and that once my hair gets longer, everything will make sense.

Your hair is soo pretty!! I can only hope that mine looks like that once it gets some more length.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

AtlantaJJ said:


> Think about having two textures of hair again and doing retouches. I never want to go back to that nightmare!
> 
> *Just get some braids* *or twists for a change of pace*. You are less likely to regret this in the long run.


 
I tried braids but they didn't last long because they started to slip out.
 Idk whether my hair is too soft or what but I was mad as well.

But your right! My next attempt at changing things up will be a curly weave. I want to try something I can blend my hair with and not have to worry about but still be fly. We will see how that works out.


----------



## aquajoyice

CaliiSwagg said:
			
		

> aquajoyice
> 
> I completely understand where your coming from. I havent even tried styles that take more than 30 mins to do lol I honestly doubt I will texlax or anything because I know I will regret it. I just keep telling myself that I am in an ackward stage and that once my hair gets longer, everything will make sense.
> 
> Your hair is soo pretty!! I can only hope that mine looks like that once it gets some more length.



Thank-you  The styles on siggy and avatar give me life but it takes a minute for me to get it there. I've been telling myself the same thing, "just let is grow out more and I will work itself out". Then I think more hair means more time to style which will turn into bigger buns lol. Whatever I do will probably happen within the next week. I'm feeling texlaxed may be it for me. I'll create an official thread soon to get a consensus on what to do.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I'm starting over. Had my Komaza Hair Analysis and the verdict was I needed to cut my hair to 2" because there was no salvaging it. So cut it to 2" yesterday.


 
We are all in the struggle @faithVA!!! I'm worried I also have heat damage. I have considered doing the Komaza Hair Analysis but I'm afraid of what it will say... I'm not ready to BC again.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16584483]We are all in the struggle @faithVA!!! I'm worried I also have heat damage. I have considered doing the Komaza Hair Analysis but I'm afraid of what it will say... I'm not ready to BC again.


 
My advice is if you think it would help get it as soon as possible. If I had the analysis in January instead of July, I would not have had to big chop. Every month of delay, caused me inches of hair. 

And if you do have damage, she doesn't insist that you get it all cut off at once. She recommended it for me, because the damage had spread so much and was so severe. But most of the analysis only recommend 1 to 3". And she offers that you can just get a trim every 6 weeks and do heavy protein treatments to slow down the damage.

But if I had gotten this down in January, I would be APL by now. So waiting doesn't help


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> I'm starting over. Had my Komaza Hair Analysis and the verdict was I needed to cut my hair to 2" because there was no salvaging it. So cut it to 2" yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 162589




I love your hair!  Sorry you had to cut so much off, but it looks healthy now.  

I'm considering doing a Komaza Care analysis, but afraid of what it would say.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];16585767]I love your hair! Sorry you had to cut so much off, but it looks healthy now.
> 
> I'm considering doing a Komaza Care analysis, but afraid of what it would say.


 
Thank You! Second time today I've heard "afraid to know" 

Read the post before yours and you can see my reply. 

I think for anyone that has been struggling with their hair for more than 6 months its worth it. When I say struggling I mean with retention or the condition of it. It will save time, money and your hair.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> Thank You! Second time today I've heard "afraid to know"
> 
> Read the post before yours and you can see my reply.
> 
> I think for anyone that has been struggling with their hair for more than 6 months its worth it. When I say struggling I mean with retention or the condition of it. It will save time, money and your hair.



I agree - better safe than sorry.


----------



## Victoria44

faithVA would you recommend I get the analysis even though my hair isn't breaking but I can clearly see the holes throughout my strands? I still have the same retention I've always had but the condition of my ends has clearly worsened..


----------



## faithVA

Victoria44 said:


> @faithVA would you recommend I get the analysis even though my hair isn't breaking but I can clearly see the holes throughout my strands? I still have the same retention I've always had but the condition of my ends has clearly worsened..


 
Do you think you know why you have holes in your strands? Are they primarily at the ends? or do you have mid-shaft splits?

Do you think its something you can correct your self over the next 3 months?


----------



## faithVA

Just for other ladies in this thread, I recommend the analysis if

1. You don't know why your hair is doing what it's doing and you have been working on it at least 3 months. I have no clue why I pick 3 months, I am just using my head as a standard. It takes me that long to see if something is working.

2. You know what's wrong or why it's doing it but you don't know how to fix it.

3. You think you know what's wrong and how to fix it and it ain't working.

If any of those sound like you I recommend the analysis. And you do want to know. The sooner the better. The sooner you find out the more hair you keep and the faster you get to your goals.


----------



## Victoria44

faithVA I think it's from my braider ripping a fine tooth comb through my hair last time I got my hair braided in march. I can't see any damage at the top of my hair, but i only trim 1/4 of an inch every 2 months so I'm no where near cutting all the damage off.

ETA  I just seen your last post and I think I'm going to get it because what I've been doing to fix my hair isn't working and I need to know if it's absolutely necessary to cut now, or if I can keep trimming along. Thanks


----------



## faithVA

[QUOTE[USER][email protected]Victoria44[/USER];16586805]@faithVA I think it's from my braider ripping a fine tooth comb through my hair last time I got my hair braided in march. I can't see any damage at the top of my hair, but i only trim 1/4 of an inch every 2 months so I'm no where near cutting all the damage off.

ETA I just seen your last post and I think I'm going to get it because what I've been doing to fix my hair isn't working and I need to know if it's absolutely necessary to cut now, or if I can keep trimming along. Thanks[/QUOTE]

I will tell you what she told me. I can't see holes in my strands. I wish I had. She said I had mid-strand splits and they were moving up my strand. I could have trimmed every 4 to 6 weeks but I needed to do a heavy protein treatment with it.

My situation is different because my splits were caused by the protein being melted in my strands. Yours are caused by styling tools. 

The service just gets real detailed. They tell you how high up the strand the damage is. What caused the damage. I thought that was amazing because they can tell the difference between different heating device damage, vs other things. They tell you whether you need light protein or heavy protein and how often. They tell you the trim schedule you need to get to healthy hair.


----------



## faithVA

If anyone decides to get a hair analysis please use my code: *G8KVMWHB*. It goes on the 2nd page of the order where it says *Customer Referral Code*. It will not work in the promo code field.

You get 5% off the price. And I can earn points so I can try a Komaza product. 



tia


----------



## DarkJoy

Did I miss the price? What's a comprehensive cost? I wanna do this maybe as a bday pressie for myself next month...


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Did I miss the price? What's a comprehensive cost? I wanna do this maybe as a bday pressie for myself next month...


 
No you didn't miss the price. It's $65 before the discount.

For the ladies that are unware, several analysis results are being posted in the KomazaCare thread. You can read other peoples results so you can understand how it works better.

Even if you aren't interested, you may find the recommendations interesting and it may answer some question you have.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> If anyone decides to get a hair analysis please use my code: G8KVMWHB. It goes on the 2nd page of the order.
> Yeah, I feel like I'm begging
> You get 5% off the price. And I can earn points so I can try a Komaza product.
> 
> tia


 
I decided to order the analysis. I firmly believe that the sooner I work out whatever problems I have w/ my hair the better. Heads up faithVA I tried using your discount code but when I applied it to my order it gave me this message: The discount scheme has expired or you have entered an invalid Promo Code.


----------



## virtuenow

Cruzankink yeah, you have to enter the code on the second page.  The discount code is different from the referral code.  It gives you an option to enter the referral code at the bottom of the second confirmation page, I believe.  I ran into the same problem, but this was discussed upthread.  You probably missed it!


----------



## faithVA

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=337891" said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/URL];16591577]I decided to order the analysis. I firmly believe that the sooner I work out whatever problems I have w/ my hair the better. Heads up @faithVA I tried using your discount code but when I applied it to my order it gave me this message: The discount scheme has expired or you have entered an invalid Promo Code.


 
Thanks. It's not a promo code. It goes in on the second page. 

Let me update the post. It goes on the 2nd page in Customer Referral Code.

I think you will be happy with your analysis.

ETA: Just saw that virtuenow replied.


----------



## faithVA

virtuenow said:


> @Cruzankink yeah, you have to enter the code on the second page. The discount code is different from the referral code. It gives you an option to enter the referral code at the bottom of the second confirmation page, I believe. I ran into the same problem, but this was discussed upthread. You probably missed it!


 
Thanks. I didn't see that you had answered. I updated the post instead of being lazy.


----------



## Cruzankink

Just ordered my Komaza Hair Analysis!!! Used the referral code from faithVA and got a $3.25 discount. I called the company w/ questions and apparantly they've been geting a lot of orders for the analysis in direct result from this forum and some blogs.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> Just ordered my Komaza Hair Analysis!!! Used the referral code from @faithVA and got a $3.25 discount. I called the company w/ questions and apparantly they've been geting a lot of orders for the analysis in direct result from this forum and some blogs.


 
Thank You Cruzankink.

Yes they got swamped. Thats how LCHF does 

Now the wait begins.


----------



## virtuenow

Cruzankink said:


> Just ordered my Komaza Hair Analysis!!! Used the referral code from @faithVA and got a $3.25 discount. I called the company w/ questions and apparantly they've been geting a lot of orders for the analysis in direct result from this forum and some blogs.



 Yes, come stand in line!  I am awaiting my confirmation, got my scissors ready!


----------



## Cruzankink

I have been doing WnG on/off for the last few weeks.  I noticed that when I WnG after a twist out my coils are a lot more elongated and defined vs. back-to-back WnG where my kinks shrink more and there is less coil definition. Have any of you experienced this? If so, how did you remedy it?  TIA.


----------



## faithVA

I made it through my first week of my cut. It was a struggle because my hair was nothing like I remembered it being in 2009. It was much more dense and shrunken than I remember. So I was scrambling last week to figure out how to work it. I tried some twists and some flat twists but it took way too long. I tried cowashing daily and that was too much work as well. The end of last week I just slicked the front back as much as possible and put a head band on. I saw a yt video on defining your curls with the palm of your hand or your brush. I was afraid of doing it with a brush so I tried it with the palm of my hand. It looked ok for a while but when it dried it just looked like the fro I started with.

On Saturday I saw a yt video where they defined their curls with a sponge. I didn't have a sponge but I did have a scalp massager. Figured why not. And yep, it worked very well. It stretched my hair and helped my curls to clump a little bit giving my hair more texture.

Yesterday I went to Sally's and bought a scalp massager with longer prongs on it. It works well. Not sure yet if it is better than my first one. I'm still playing around with what products to use with this method. And it seems that I need to have my hair completely dry before I do it. My hair doesn't clump when its wet. 

So one week in and I at least have a go to style that doesn't take forever to do.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> I made it through my first week of my cut. It was a struggle because my hair was nothing like I remembered it being in 2009. It was much more dense and shrunken than I remember. So I was scrambling last week to figure out how to work it. I tried some twists and some flat twists but it took way too long. I tried cowashing daily and that was too much work as well. The end of last week I just slicked the front back as much as possible and put a head band on. I saw a yt video on defining your curls with the palm of your hand or your brush. I was afraid of doing it with a brush so I tried it with the palm of my hand. It looked ok for a while but when it dried it just looked like the fro I started with.
> 
> On Saturday I saw a yt video where they defined their curls with a sponge. I didn't have a sponge but I did have a scalp massager. Figured why not. And yep, it worked very well. It stretched my hair and helped my curls to clump a little bit giving my hair more texture.
> 
> Yesterday I went to Sally's and bought a scalp massager with longer prongs on it. It works well. Not sure yet if it is better than my first one. I'm still playing around with what products to use with this method. And it seems that I need to have my hair completely dry before I do it. My hair doesn't clump when its wet.
> 
> So one week in and I at least have a go to style that doesn't take forever to do.



Look closely at the teeth on the scalp massager. Is it the kind that has the clear, prong, type teeth or the massager with the seams and the evil tips. Please don't get setback right as you are starting over.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Look closely at the teeth on the scalp massager. Is it the kind that has the clear, prong, type teeth or the massager with the seams and the evil tips. Please don't get setback right as you are starting over.


 
Thanks for looking out for me. Here are the two I am using. I will replace the Babybliss at some point because its hard to hold. I will keep my eye open for anything that will work. I may try using a sponge. Maybe 






I am probably creating a head full of SSKs, but I'm not willing to walk around for 4 months with my every day fro  But I will try different things to see if I can find different styles.


----------



## Cruzankink

UPDATE: I haven't provided an update in a while so here I go... I panicked after reading some post on results of Komaza Hair analysis so last weekend I added more quinoa protein than usual to my deep con to strength my damaged hair. Thankfully my hair did not feel dry but instead felt coated. I've cowashed 2x since and the coated feeling is gone. I received my Komaza Hair Analysis packet yesterday so I'll co-wash today and do my weekend routine then send the sample back on Monday. 

I've been doing my updated regimen: prepoo w/ coconut oil, CoWash, Deep Con.  Its been going very well!!! I've also been incorporating WnG to my regimen. With regards to my last post, I'm going to try banding my hair after my WnG to stretch it. I'll update y'all on the outcome.


----------



## Cruzankink

*BANDING UPDATE:* I CW last night and banded my hair for a total of 22 clumps. If I had longer hair I don't think I would need that many. Anyway, although I love the results (hair was soft and stretched), banding is gonna be a once in a while thing for my short 4.5-5in. stretched hair. The main reason is that they were too tight and uncomfortable to sleep in. That's probably why I noticed most of the banding vids on yt  were w/ hair alot longer than mines. Once my hair get's longer I'll do it more often. Below is a pic of the results. I don't think the pic does the look justice.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> *BANDING UPDATE:* I CW last night and banded my hair for a total of 22 clumps. If I had longer hair I don't think I would need that many. Anyway, although I love the results (hair was soft and stretched), banding is gonna be a once in a while thing for my short 4.5-5in. stretched hair. The main reason is that they were too tight and uncomfortable to sleep in. That's probably why I noticed most of the banding vids on yt were w/ hair alot longer than mines. Once my hair get's longer I'll do it more often. Below is a pic of the results. I don't think the pic does the look justice.
> 
> View attachment 163927


 
Thanks for sharing your techniques. Do you think you could do the same with bantu knots? And I saw a yt video where she put her hair into 4 ponytails (?) at the top of her head and then split each of those into 4 bantu knots. That came out really nice. Maybe you can do 6 sections and then do 4 bantu knots off of that. I know I'm not explaining it well.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Thanks for sharing your techniques. Do you think you could do the same with bantu knots? And I saw a yt video where she put her hair into 4 ponytails (?) at the top of her head and then split each of those into 4 bantu knots. That came out really nice. Maybe you can do 6 sections and then do 4 bantu knots off of that. I know I'm not explaining it well.


 
faithVA Thanx. It is certainly an option particularly since I've tried bantu knots before.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> *BANDING UPDATE:* I CW last night and banded my hair for a total of 22 clumps. If I had longer hair I don't think I would need that many. Anyway, although I love the results (hair was soft and stretched), banding is gonna be a once in a while thing for my short 4.5-5in. stretched hair. The main reason is that they were too tight and uncomfortable to sleep in. That's probably why I noticed most of the banding vids on yt  were w/ hair alot longer than mines. Once my hair get's longer I'll do it more often. Below is a pic of the results. I don't think the pic does the look justice.
> 
> View attachment 163927


@Cruzankink, yes, I tried banding too even before my BC and I was SLish. Too many!! I think that's a CBL or longer technique as far as time efficiency.
_________

Update: In true diva style, my hair told me off. Was at the BSS last week to replenish my fake Wen, which is kinda natural. Well, I saw they got in Deva Curl No Poo! Ohhh I thought, why not? 

2 Deva washes later my hair is breaking like mad!!!!!!!  I mean like even running my fingers through, i have tiny 1/8 inch  breaks in my fingers. This morning my hands were nearly covered in tiny breaks! I have a ball of hair in my comb. Havent had that since before I found LHCF!! WTF! Trying Mizani setting lotion for my flat twist out didnt help either--and I only used that ONCE. 

Thing is, my usual wash is the SM Purification Masque and a Wen knockoff. They are both very natural products...come to think of it, besides the sulfured petroleum grease, everything I've been using is natural and homemade and I've had no probs... except when I use chemicalized products--like the Jam Custard and EcoStyler Gel!

Doing a save tonight with a clarifying shampoo and 2hr long DC (on my head now). Will trim too to be saf. Dang...Might loose most of my growth from last month. 

This will probably make me a true all natural product Nazi for my hair from now on. Live and learn!


----------



## daviine

DarkJoy that is crazy how just the addition of one product can have such a negative impact.  I hope it doesn't cause a setback. Please  let us know how your save goes. 

Can you talk about your wash day regimen? How do  you use the SM Purification Masque on your wash day? I have the SM PM abut have only used it once. I think I like it but since I don't really have a regimen, not sure how to use it best. I  used it as a prepoo before a CW or a shampoo but I can't remember right now which it was.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have the devapoo I haven't used it though and now I never will. Sorry that happened DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I have the devapoo I haven't used it though and now I never will. Sorry that happened @DarkJoy



Thanks @HanaKuroi. Well it sure wasn't for me--your hair may like it! I know ppl rave about it. The Mizani setting lotion was gonna use with Curlformers. Gonna give both to my neighbor or throw them away. made it worse.



daviine said:


> @DarkJoy that is crazy how just the addition of one product can have such a negative impact.  I hope it doesn't cause a setback. Please  let us know how your save goes.
> 
> Can you talk about your wash day regimen? How do  you use the SM Purification Masque on your wash day? I have the SM PM abut have only used it once. I think I like it but since I don't really have a regimen, not sure how to use it best. I  used it as a prepoo before a CW or a shampoo but I can't remember right now which it was.



daviine--It's insane. Just one or 2 changes and everything is thrown off! At least my base reggi works and it's easy to figure out what happened if I add another product.

As for the SM PM, here's how it fits into my reggi: I wet my hair and pre-poo with SM PM. Leave it on for 30min. Rinse. Co-wash. Rinse. Oil or Tea rinse. DC for an hour. Rinse. Done.


----------



## daviine

Thanks so much DarkJoy. That was very helpful. Do you this weekly? 

I need a base regimen so I can pinpoint problems early.


----------



## DarkJoy

daviine said:


> Thanks so much @DarkJoy. That was very helpful. Do you this weekly?
> 
> I need a base regimen so I can pinpoint problems early.


you're welcome, daviine yes, weekly. If I'm doing wash n gos, I'll slip a couple more plain co-wash onlies in to freshen it up. That's it.  Keep us in your hair-loop!


----------



## Cruzankink

@DarkJoy Damn!!! DevaCurl No Poo supposed to be all natural and great for natural hair considering its part of the product line started by CG prophet Lorraine Massey. As such, you should not have had that kind of adverse reaction. erplexed Well thanx to you DarkJoy, I ain't buying it. Hope you're saving techniques worked.
_______________

*UPDATE:* Did my weekend regimen (Prepoo, CW, DC). I didn't add extra protein to my DC since I overdid it last weekend. My hair is still soft and manageable so much so that for the last 3 weeks I've been finger detangling exclusively which is a departure for me. Before I felt finger detangling would rip and cause more shedding of hair but now that my hair is better hydrated I can do it w/out any noticable adverse effects. 

I've observed bits of hair when doing my bantu knots. My last trim was in June and my ends are due for another one. However, I am not going to trim or buy more product until I receive the results of my Komaza analysis. Speaking of which, I mailed my Komaza hair sample this morning, now, the waiting begins....

*STRUGGLES:*  Curl envy


----------



## DarkJoy

Thank you @Cruzankink.

Update:  Yes! My save worked and only down 1/4 inch! No setback...just a hiccup I guess. lol

And no, it is NOT natural! I just took a closer look at the ingredients and have no idea what half that ish is. Found the ingredients online. Bolded = WTF is THAT?

*Deva Curl No Poo Ingredients List*
*Have a look at Laueth-4!!! It's other chemical name is DIMETHICONE! This BS has cones! *No freakin wonder my hear broke off!! It's manufactured by Dow-Corning. Link below. Cant believe this ish!

Water (Aqua, Eau), Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, *Isopropyl Palmitate*, *Behentrimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-7, Laureth-4*, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, *Propylene Glycol*, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Oil, Triticum Aestivum (Wheat) Peptide, Avena Sativa (Oat) Peptide, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Peptide, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, *Cocamidopropyl Betaine*, Menthol, Citric Acid, *Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate*, Fragrance (Parfum)

*Please note that behentrimonium chloride is actually toxic to human mucus membranse AND is used to kill algea so is not safe for groundwater. *

*Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate--due to it's toxicity, is ILLEGAL in some countries---wtf?!* I didn't research further than that... I'm too disgusted

Deva Curl all natural? Don't buy into the hype!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Whaaaaaaaat!???!!!!! 



Nooooo. They make me sick! Ugh!


I am glad DarkJoy you only lost 1/4 inch. I am not going to use any of my deva curl collection
 at all.


----------



## DarkJoy

I should re-post that mf'ing bs in its own thread in the main room and just sit back and watch....


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy said:


> Thank you @Cruzankink.
> 
> Update:  Yes! My save worked and only down 1/4 inch! No setback...just a hiccup I guess. lol
> 
> And no, it is NOT natural! I just took a closer look at the ingredients and have no idea what half that ish is. Found the ingredients online. Bolded = WTF is THAT?
> 
> *Deva Curl No Poo Ingredients List*
> *Have a look at Laueth-4!!! It's other chemical name is DIMETHICONE! This BS has cones! *No freakin wonder my hear broke off!! It's manufactured by Dow-Corning. Link below. Cant believe this ish!
> 
> Water (Aqua, Eau), Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, *Isopropyl Palmitate*, *Behentrimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-7, Laureth-4*, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, *Propylene Glycol*, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Oil, Triticum Aestivum (Wheat) Peptide, Avena Sativa (Oat) Peptide, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Peptide, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, *Cocamidopropyl Betaine*, Menthol, Citric Acid, *Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate*, Fragrance (Parfum)
> 
> *Please note that behentrimonium chloride is actually toxic to human mucus membranse AND is used to kill algea so is not safe for groundwater. *
> 
> *Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate--due to it's toxicity, is ILLEGAL in some countries---wtf?!* I didn't research further than that... I'm too disgusted
> 
> Deva Curl all natural? Don't buy into the hype!



DarkJoy

Word??

I just looked up Laureth-4 on EWG and found this:



> *Function/use(s):* Surfactant - Emulsifying Agent; ANTISTATIC; MASKING
> *About LAURETH-4*:  Laureth-4 is a synthetic polymer composed of lauryl alcohol and PEG  (polyethylene glycol). Due to the presence of PEG, this ingredient may  contain potentially toxic manufacturing impurities such as 1, ... read more
> *Synonym(s):*  PEG-4 LAURYL ETHER; POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 200 LAURYL ETHER;  POLYOXYETHYLENE  (4)  LAURYL ETHER; TETRAETHYLENE GLYCOL DODECYL ETHER;  3,6,9,12-TETRAOXATETRACOSAN-1-OL; LAURYL ALCOHOL TRI (OXYETHYLENE)   ETHANOL


I don't see how its related to silicone unless I'm missing something even though it is toxic.  

I purchased the No Poo on impulse one day without really combing though the ingredients...


----------



## DarkJoy

greenandchic, I found Laureth-4 on the Dow Corning website, who manufactures Laureth-4, and it lists  and it lists it's other name as dimethicone. The link is in the PP. This is madness...


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy said:


> @greenandchic, I found Laureth-4 on the Dow Corning website, who manufactures Laureth-4, and it lists  and it lists it's other name as dimethicone. The link is in the PP. This is madness...



Thanks for the heads up! I didn't know those were links, LOL.


----------



## cocosweet

*Hair profile?* 4a mostly, dense fine strands

*Reggie and products? *Moisturize daily with Suave Trop. Coconut, Queen Helene Cholesterol DC or Aubrey's GPB 1x monthly. In light of recent developments I'll resume using Infusium 23 leave in 3-4x a week.

*How do you style your hair? *alternate between buns and twists

*What problems do you have with your hair? *ssks, stealth breakage, shedding.*

*I think I need to go to hair rehab. My hair has gone completely berserk. I detangled,dusted, and put my hair into large twists last night. This morning when I tried to style it tried to knot up again.  I don't get it.  

I'd like to put in twist extensions and do that for about 3-6 months.

Can I DC while I have the extensions in?


----------



## faithVA

I've used the deva curl no-poo. It just acted as most shampoo does in my hair. Neither better or worse. I didn't incur any major breakage. But I also use on of the Deva Curl conditioners behind it. I did post in the Deva Curl thread that their products are formulated to be used together. I don't think using 1 or 2 products out of the line will yield good results.

With all that said, I will probably use my bottle up but I won't repurchase just because it is just a shampoo. But because I have the Deva Curl conditioners, they work well together.

I haven't had any negative experiences with the Deva Curl products. I do like the conditioners the most out of the product line.


----------



## faithVA

Welcome cocosweet


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for chiming in faithVA. I wouldn't suspect that it would have such a bad effect for all. My fickle hair is just...well... fickle! Lol

However, the bottle clearly states no silicones. It has dimethicone under a different name. That is an outright lie that misleads customers.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for chiming in @faithVA. I wouldn't suspect that it would have such a bad effect for all. My fickle hair is just...well... fickle! Lol
> 
> However, the bottle clearly states no silicones. It has dimethicone under a different name. That is an outright lie that misleads customers.


 
Yes that is misleading. Also explains to me why the conditioners work better.


----------



## DarkJoy

cocosweet said:


> Can I DC while I have the extensions in?


  

Just trim off SSks and all other damage before you braid or your hair could be in even worse damage when you take 'em down. Happened to me too many times to count.

cocosweet


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy;16666097 I found Laureth-4 on the Dow Corning website said:
			
		

> @DarkJoy I don't mean to beat a dead horse but I remember watching yt queen and CG disciple MahoganyCurls recent vdo expressing inconsistencies b/w Lorraine Massey CG philosophy and her DevaCurl products. Appartently Massey is introducing a hairspray that contains drying alcohol and some of her products contain castor oil which according to Massey are both 1st class tickets to hair hell. I personally find that no cones or poo, even low poo, has done wonders for my hair. Castor oil does not absorb into my hair well so I stay away from it. But I'm beginning to suspect that Massey does not practice what she preaches at least when it pertains to her products. The link for the vdo is below. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCxOvFUB3zw


----------



## DaiseeDay

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Thank you @Cruzankink.
> 
> Update:  Yes! My save worked and only down 1/4 inch! No setback...just a hiccup I guess. lol
> 
> And no, it is NOT natural! I just took a closer look at the ingredients and have no idea what half that ish is. Found the ingredients online. Bolded = WTF is THAT?
> 
> Deva Curl No Poo Ingredients List
> Have a look at Laueth-4!!! It's other chemical name is DIMETHICONE! This BS has cones! No freakin wonder my hear broke off!! It's manufactured by Dow-Corning. Link below. Cant believe this ish!
> 
> Water (Aqua, Eau), Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Isopropyl Palmitate, Behentrimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-7, Laureth-4, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Propylene Glycol, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Oil, Triticum Aestivum (Wheat) Peptide, Avena Sativa (Oat) Peptide, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Peptide, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Menthol, Citric Acid, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance (Parfum)
> 
> Please note that behentrimonium chloride is actually toxic to human mucus membranse AND is used to kill algea so is not safe for groundwater.
> 
> Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate--due to it's toxicity, is ILLEGAL in some countries---wtf?! I didn't research further than that... I'm too disgusted
> 
> Deva Curl all natural? Don't buy into the hype!



 A lot of "natural" products contain Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate because it's a preservative alternative to parabens. But its actually just as bad or worse. It's annoying because even the natural etsy seller use it and the ingredient are great until I get  to friggan Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate[. A lot of products contain parabens, but when it's all natural you expect it not to.

On another note funny how other countries protect their citizens from such chemicals.

Also, laureth-4 works as a mild surfactant and since its an emulsion it's not supposed to build-up on the hair. Kind of like peg- modified cones which a lot of Curly Girls still use.


----------



## DaiseeDay

Edited my post after reading more about laureth-4,  but I'm still side-eyeing Lorraine Massy a little bit and think part of her CG "avoid" lists may just be so that her products seem better than the competition.


----------



## faithVA

DaiseeDay said:


> Also, laureth-4 works as a mild surfactant and since its an emulsion it's not supposed to build-up on the hair. Kind of like peg- modified cones which a lot of Curly Girls still use.


 
Yeah, I was doing some research on this as well and noticed this. But I was being lazy and didn't feel like doing the full research to share it.


----------



## faithVA

As far as curly girl, the key is to avoid things that prevent the hair from maintaining hydration. Keeping that in mind then you can't go wrong. Also, her primary clientele is not 4a, 4b hair. So we have to adapt anything she says to fit our hair. 

I don't use sulfates or silicones because both are drying to my hair. I do use castor oil and other oils because I can rinse them off my strands without using a sulfate shampoo. I use what she says as a guideline but I also factor in what I know about my hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

I posted this in the Komaza Hair Analysis thread. I thought I'll share it here as well. 

Did my analysis yesterday w/ Jenn. Unfortunately, my analysis may not have provided a true hair status since I did not submit a sufficient hair sample for her to see my main concern which were my fried ends. 

*Hair Condition:* Jenn said I had normal to low porosity fine hair (I always thought it was medium thickness). She said I had soft hair w/ a very defined curl pattern. (Thanx CG)  From my sample she only saw 2 indications of heat damage which was a hair bubble (caused by using heat when hair isn't completely dry) and a damage shaft also caused by heat. The ends in my sample all looked freshly cut w/ no damage. Huh?! I told her that I haven't cut my hair since early June and I feel that my ends are heat damaged from the BKT. But she didn't see that so on my 3 month followup I'm gonna give them more hair in my sample to analyze. My hair follicle was fatter than my shaft thus no evidence of hair loss. Everything else looked pretty good.

*Regimen/Products:* She stressed that I should wash my hair at least once a week w/ low poo. She described CW as washing your face w/ lotion. I told her that poo, even low poo, dries and frizzes my hair. Her concern was ensuring that my scalp was cleansed properly. So she recommended instead of CWing after my coconut oil pre poo to use a low poo mainly on my scalp which would minimize any adverse effects. I'm gonna try her suggestion but if I see frizzing I'm gonna switch to a cleansing conditioner. She said that my weekly DC w/ quinoa protein is working out and to continue this part of my regimen. Like many of you, she said not to use more than 2 leave-in products at a time - moisturizer and sealant. Since I have fine normal to low porosity hair to use a lighter leave in. 

*Heat Advisory:* I told Jenn eventually I want to use heat but sparingly. She recommended low heat considering I had fine hair and to use a heat protectant w/ silicone. 250-280 degrees would be enough to straighten w/ minimal damage. My Izunami is gonna be glued to 250. 

*Action Plan:* This weekend I gonna cut what I feel are remnants of heat damage from my BKT. I'll try her recommendations on leave-ins and weekly low poo washes. Hopefully in 3 mo I'll have better results.


----------



## The Princess

^^^^^^so is cowashing bad.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16690197]I posted this in the Komaza Hair Analysis thread. I thought I'll share it here as well.
> 
> Did my analysis yesterday w/ Jenn. Unfortunately, my analysis may not have provided a true hair status since I did not submit a sufficient hair sample for her to see my main concern which were my fried ends.
> 
> *Hair Condition:* Jenn said I had normal to low porosity fine hair (I always thought it was medium thickness). She said I had soft hair w/ a very defined curl pattern. (Thanx CG) From my sample she only saw 2 indications of heat damage which was a hair bubble (caused by using heat when hair isn't completely dry) and a damage shaft also caused by heat. The ends in my sample all looked freshly cut w/ no damage. Huh?! I told her that I haven't cut my hair since early June and I feel that my ends are heat damaged from the BKT. But she didn't see that so on my 3 month followup I'm gonna give them more hair in my sample to analyze. My hair follicle was fatter than my shaft thus no evidence of hair loss. Everything else looked pretty good.
> 
> *Regimen/Products:* She stressed that I should wash my hair at least once a week w/ low poo. She described CW as washing your face w/ lotion. I told her that poo, even low poo, dries and frizzes my hair. Her concern was ensuring that my scalp was cleansed properly. So she recommended instead of CWing after my coconut oil pre poo to use a low poo mainly on my scalp which would minimize any adverse effects. I'm gonna try her suggestion but if I see frizzing I'm gonna switch to a cleansing conditioner. She said that my weekly DC w/ quinoa protein is working out and to continue this part of my regimen. Like many of you, she said not to use more than 2 leave-in products at a time - moisturizer and sealant. Since I have fine normal to low porosity hair to use a lighter leave in.
> 
> *Heat Advisory:* I told Jenn eventually I want to use heat but sparingly. She recommended low heat considering I had fine hair and to use a heat protectant w/ silicone. 250-280 degrees would be enough to straighten w/ minimal damage. My Izunami is gonna be glued to 250.
> 
> *Action Plan:* This weekend I gonna cut what I feel are remnants of heat damage from my BKT. I'll try her recommendations on leave-ins and weekly low poo washes. Hopefully in 3 mo I'll have better results.


 
Does that apply to using the cleansing conditioners as well?


----------



## greenandchic

The Princess said:


> ^^^^^^so is cowashing bad.




I don't think cowashing is "bad" per se, but for me, I have to use some sort of cleanser for my scalp about once a week.  I get the itchies if I cowash exclusively.  

For me, cowashing is good for the hair, but not so good for the scalp.  

faithVA - That is a good question about cleansing conditioners...


----------



## faithVA

Doing curly girl I have always washed my scalp with something at least every other week. I use either the mudwash, Deva Curl No Poo or Deva Curl One. My scalp feels the best it ever has. I don't just use conditioner exclusively. And I don't see that changing.


----------



## Cruzankink

The Princess said:


> ^^^^^^so is cowashing bad.


 
The Princess Jenn's concern w/ CW is the scalp not the hair. I didn't interpret her advice as CW being bad but that my scalp needs to be cleansed and CW does not clean the scalp properly.   I believe that's why she recommended that I restrict my low pow wash to my scalp/roots (which is difficult considering I have a TWA).  But I'll try.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Does that apply to using the cleansing conditioners as well?


 
faithVA I did ask her that but she told me to try baby low poo (I didn't know that even existed). I was the one pushing cleansing cons I don't remember her taking a position on that. I have some cons that aren't working for me. I'm gonna mix it w/ my low poo and cleanse my scalp. I hope this would be an alternative since I need a clean scalp and get rid of products.

greenandchic SNAP!!! No wonder my scalps been itching lately! OK, for real, lo-poo/con mix here I go...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16692849]@The Princess Jenn's concern w/ CW is the scalp not the hair. I didn't interpret her advice as CW being bad but that my scalp needs to be cleansed and CW does not clean the scalp properly. I believe that's why she recommended that I restrict my low pow wash to my scalp/roots (which is difficult considering I have a TWA). But I'll try.


 
You can apply your shampoo to your hair outside the shower and just to your scalp just like you would oil your scalp. You can dilute it a bit so you can just hand part and apply. You can even massage out of the shower. Then just rinse and do your cowash from there.


----------



## Poohbear

Poohbear said:


> It's been a while since I've been in this thread. I have decided to try the Curly Girl Method again by co-washing with silicone free conditioner and doing wash and go styles.  I got tired of twisting and untwisting my hair. Plus, I think my hair is in need of some moisture. I think that's why it's had stagnant growth. My hair has been APL forever and I want my hair to be waist length one day! So now, I'm just letting my hair do what it wants to do for the most part now.



Back in June, I said I was doing the Curly Girl Method...no longer doing this. I got too many single strand knots from it which I HATE!!!

So I have decided to just blowdry my hair after washing and conditioning, and then styling it into a protective updo style to leave my hair alone. I won't be flat ironing my hair nor doing repetitive twistouts. I'm just gonna try to leave my hair alone so I can retain more length.


----------



## BraunSugar

Cruzankink said:


> @The Princess Jenn's concern w/ CW is the scalp not the hair. I didn't interpret her advice as CW being bad but that my scalp needs to be cleansed and CW does not clean the scalp properly. *  I believe that's why she recommended that I restrict my low pow wash to my scalp/roots (which is difficult considering I have a TWA).  But I'll try.*



Cruzankink You can apply your shampoo to your scalp using an applicator bottle. I did this when I had a TWA.


----------



## The Princess

Thanks you all for clearing that up. I was like Nooooooooooooo.

I like CoWashing, my hair really benefits from it. The scalp does get the itches, around 10 days.


----------



## faithVA

I washed with the Terressentials Lavender. When my hair was longer it didn't work well because my hair would tangle. But at 2" there's no tangling. Then I conditioned with the Deva Care One and when I rinsed my hair was so soft and smooth  That is unusual. After I rinsed it was still nice and soft.Very unusual. 

Oiled my scalp with my oil mix. I am supposed to do this weekly but I think its been a while. Now sitting under my heat cap with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. I have used this twice before with no telling results. This will be the last attempt before I give it away. I may give it away anyway. 

When the Vitamin Shoppe sends me another discount coupon, I will pick up another bottle of Blue Chamomile.


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* As promised, I cut about 1-1.5 ins. off my hair this weekend. (When you have a TWA that's alot of hair).  My ends feel so much better.  I am not going to cut/trim again at least until I receive my KHA follow up in 3 mos. if its recommended. I tweaked my reggie this weekend to incorporate the suggested low poo wash.  I mixed half/half ratio of low poo and con.  However, the mix was still too strong. It lathered and my hair felt dry. I'm planning to add more con to this mixture to minimize the lather and dryness. I will also buy an application bottle as suggested by BraunSugar to limit the low poo wash to my scalp. 

*NEW REGGIE:* During the week: I'll CW/water rinse 1-3x as needed, then protective style. Weekend: prepoo w/ coconut oil, low poo wash, DC w/ quinoa protein, then protective style.

*GOALS:* For the next 3 mo, I'm gonna baby my hair even more than I'm doing now. During this time I'm going to be on Viviscal challenge. I'll also follow Jenn's/Komaza motto: keep it simple. As part of this motto, since I'm noticing I'm becoming pj, I will not buy hair products unless one of my staples runs out . I know what works for my hair and I know what doesn't so this should be easy.


----------



## faithVA

I think I am getting a lot of breakage because it's really tough trying to work with my hair at this length. I have to moisturize my hair at least daily. Once I moisturize it, its impossible to keep it from shrinking. To stretch it out some I have to comb it. Don't see any way around it at this point. It is too short and too tight to finger comb. And its still too short to twist up at night without it taking forever. 

I will try to minimize the breakage but I need another 1" to 2" of hair to be able to do something with it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> I think I am getting a lot of breakage because it's really tough trying to work with my hair at this length. I have to moisturize my hair at least daily. Once I moisturize it, its impossible to keep it from shrinking. To stretch it out some I have to comb it. Don't see any way around it at this point. It is too short and too tight to finger comb. And its still too short to twist up at night without it taking forever.
> 
> I will try to minimize the breakage but I need another 1" to 2" of hair to be able to do something with it.



None of the QB products work for you? The ctdg and the amla one are especially moisturizing. Seal with the aethiopika twist something.

 I am nervous about those brushes and your breakage. You said comb. Are you using one if the good combs? faithVA


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];16709003]None of the QB products work for you? The ctdg and the amla one are especially moisturizing. Seal with the aethiopika twist something.
> 
> I am nervous about those brushes and your breakage. You said comb. Are you using one if the good combs? @faithVA


 
I haven't bought any of the QB products yet. I am going to try them. I just have a feeling that they are going to be too heavy. So unfortunately I'm not excited about trying anything. Things that work for normal porosity hair is just going to make my hair feel greasy. 

Yes I have seamless combs. My hair is tight, tight, tight, water or no water, moisturizer or no moisturizer. As the day goes on, my hair shrinks closer and closer to my head. So by the time I wake up in the morning its really tight. It's probably 1/2".


----------



## HanaKuroi

The lighter products are the brbc and the mtdg I think. I really like their products. They have a nice cleansing tea too. These are my staple products. I may try other products but I always, always use QB.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> The lighter products are the brbc and the mtdg I think. I really like their products. They have a nice cleansing tea too. These are my staple products. I may try other products but I always, always use QB.


 
I do appreciate the recommendation. I apologize if I am skeptical. I have been on this board so long and have tried so many recommendations it just takes me a while before I try some things. I just end up with a cabinet full of stuff I can't use. I do see where they sell it locally, so when I get a chance I will hit the store and see if they have any sample sizes.

Honestly, I just don't think there is a moisturizer that is going to keep my hair from shrinking down tight to my head at this point  But if I every find one, I will be the first to admit that I'm wrong


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> I do appreciate the recommendation. I apologize if I am skeptical. I have been on this board so long and have tried so many recommendations it just takes me a while before I try some things. I just end up with a cabinet full of stuff I can't use. I do see where they sell it locally, so when I get a chance I will hit the store and see if they have any sample sizes.
> 
> Honestly, I just don't think there is a moisturizer that is going to keep my hair from shrinking down tight to my head at this point  But if I every find one, I will be the first to admit that I'm wrong



If they don't have any samples pm me and I will send you some. Totally for free of course.


----------



## Nonie

@faithVA... I don't know how long your hair is, but I think if you used S Curl on wash day only and then braided your hair and baggied for the night and then DID NOT APPLY ANYMORE AGAIN the next day but just undid your plaits and combed it, you'd find your hair would be fluffy and soft. Yes, there's be some shrinkage but not too much. And every night just braid then baggy. No more product application!

Here's my hair when it was under 3 inches long if I didn't braid it for the night and baggy. Shrinkage was to a max that my puff looked like the way bald babies look when you put a ribbon on their heads just so folks know it's a girl:







This was the same hair the next day after braiding it for the night with S Curl and baggying. In the morning the hair was a little more stretched and formed a fluffy beautiful puff:






I think too that if you DC'd your hair well so it had INTERNAL moisture then applied an oil like coconut oil and braided then baggied, you hair would be a little more stretched when you combed it out in the morning.

Here's the puff I would get a year later when I used S Curl and braided then baggied:






Here's the puff I would get when I used coconut oil on the same hair:






The only thing with short hair is if it is stretched and you have fine strands, they look see through and the afro isn't so cute. I loved how S Curl would give me a fluffy afro if I braided my hair with it. 




The strands were not straight; but they were not compactly packed into a pancake either. The fact that the strands were not straight meant the 'fro looked full but also cloud soft.


----------



## natural2008

@Nonie - You and the S-Curl teehehehee .  I use a pump here and there.  Thank you for turning me onto to the S-Curl.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA... I don't know how long your hair is, but I think if you used S Curl on wash day only and then braided your hair and baggied for the night and then DID NOT APPLY ANYMORE AGAIN the next day but just undid your plaits and combed it, you'd find your hair would be fluffy and soft. Yes, there's be some shrinkage but not too much. And every night just braid then baggy. No more product application!
> 
> Here's my hair when it was under 3 inches long if I didn't braid it for the night and baggy. Shrinkage was to a max that my puff looked like the way bald babies look when you put a ribbon on their heads just so folks know it's a girl:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the same hair the next day after braiding it for the night with S Curl and baggying. In the morning the hair was a little more stretched and formed a fluffy beautiful puff:
> 
> 
> 
> I think too that if you DC'd your hair well so it had INTERNAL moisture then applied an oil like coconut oil and braided then baggied, you hair would be a little more stretched when you combed it out in the morning.
> 
> Here's the puff I would get a year later when I used S Curl and braided then baggied:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the puff I would get when I used coconut oil on the same hair:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing with short hair is if it is stretched and you have fine strands, they look see through and the afro isn't so cute. I loved how S Curl would give me a fluffy afro if I braided my hair with it.
> 
> The strands were not straight; but they were not compactly packed into a pancake either. The fact that the strands were not straight meant the 'fro looked full but also cloud soft.


 
Thanks Nonie. My hair is still too short to braid or twist, especially every night. Maybe when it grows another inch. I currently don't have 45 minutes at night to twist my hair. I will try the S-Curl again but it usually just makes my hair sticky. It will be soft but it will just be sticky.

And I DC every week, even several times a week. I have been DCing every week non-stop for 2.5 years. I just don't get the internal moisture you get. My cuticles lay very flat and they only let in what they let in  I've DCd with heat, baggied, overnight, steamed, etc. 

I will try the S-Curl again but I may just have to tough out the next 2 months until I have more length.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> If they don't have any samples pm me and I will send you some. Totally for free of course.


Thanks! I will let you know.


----------



## Nonie

faithVA said:


> Thanks @Nonie. My hair is still too short to braid or twist, especially every night. Maybe when it grows another inch. I currently don't have 45 minutes at night to twist my hair. I will try the S-Curl again but it usually just makes my hair sticky. It will be soft but it will just be sticky.
> 
> And I DC every week, even several times a week. I have been DCing every week non-stop for 2.5 years. I just don't get the internal moisture you get. My cuticles lay very flat and they only let in what they let in  I've DCd with heat, baggied, overnight, steamed, etc.
> 
> I will try the S-Curl again but I may just have to tough out the next 2 months until I have more length.



Are you using S Curl with anything else faithVA? Coz the ONLY reason I use S Curl SPRAY and nothing else is precisely because it is more watery than sticky. I can't stand any creams or butters or oils coz of the icky gooey stickiness they seem to have. Now S Curl GEL is sticky so I hope that's not what you're using. 

But if you're fully rinsing off conditioner and even doing an ACV rinse, then your hair should be squeaky clean and what S Curl brings to the table is slip and moisture. You should not seal or add anything else!!!! 

Now I've never been one to apply moisturizer every single day (coz to me that means whatever you're doing isn't working of your hair is always thirsty) so I don't know how that goes, but if you do as I say and apply it after the wash...and then later that day when your hair is dry (ie when there is no more dampness from water coz usually it may feel hard when the water from your wash dries)...you apply just enough to soften...not like you're trying to do a Soul Glo splash, and then you baggy and just comb out in the morning, and then DO NOT APPLY again, you'll find your hair soft and moist but not sticky. In fact, if there's one thing I can say about S Curl, it is the only moisturizer (well Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is another) that does not make me afraid to lean on furniture or furnishing because it isn't sticky and doesn't leave marks. I can touch my hair and touch paper immediately and have no marks on it. Yet my hair stays so soft.

I honestly think y'all do something wrong when you use S Curl, coz everyone whose head has been put in my hands and I've used S Curl the way I recommend has fallen in love with it and with their hair and been amazed at how easy it is to maintain.

If your hair is too short to plait at night, then I'd not be worrying about shrinkage.  I mean if it is that short, you're probably the only one aware it's shrinking. Besides, isn't it more exciting to not have to worry about a style getting messed up coz hair stays as it is from day to night since it's not stretched? And isn't it more exciting when you get some length to actually show it off instead of forcing matters and over manipulating your hair to "pretend" it's long when you'll get there soon enough?

In fact, if your hair is that short, this is the one time you can just baggy at night and comb in the morning and pat it low and have it looking good all day. Low mani, means less damage and better retention. Since you can't PS at that length, why are you going to keep trying to "prove" length that isn't there yet and in the process overmanipulate it and start tearing it up  when you haven't got enough length to be trimming off inches?


----------



## Arian

Does anyone know how long one would have to use protein in order to see some moisture retention? I'm being told, based on my hair analysis, that I will not see a difference because my hair needs protein. 

Right now, nothing seems to penetrate my strands. Products sit on top and my hair feels waxy. I miss the days when my hair would be soft and actually feel moisturized. This was before the bleaching, coloring, etc.

I've been exploring the idea of not using any product after a wash. I don't know what I need to do anymore.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> Are you using S Curl with anything else @faithVA? Coz the ONLY reason I use S Curl SPRAY and nothing else is precisely because it is more watery than sticky. I can't stand any creams or butters or oils coz of the icky gooey stickiness they seem to have. Now S Curl GEL is sticky so I hope that's not what you're using.
> 
> But if you're fully rinsing off conditioner and even doing an ACV rinse, then your hair should be squeaky clean and what S Curl brings to the table is slip and moisture. You should not seal or add anything else!!!!
> 
> Now I've never been one to apply moisturizer every single day (coz to me that means whatever you're doing isn't working of your hair is always thirsty) so I don't know how that goes, but if you do as I say and apply it after the wash...and then later that day when your hair is dry (ie when there is no more dampness from water coz usually it may feel hard when the water from your wash dries)...you apply just enough to soften...not like you're trying to do a Soul Glo splash, and then you baggy and just comb out in the morning, and then DO NOT APPLY again, you'll find your hair soft and moist but not sticky. In fact, if there's one thing I can say about S Curl, it is the only moisturizer (well Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is another) that does not make me afraid to lean on furniture or furnishing because it isn't sticky and doesn't leave marks. I can touch my hair and touch paper immediately and have no marks on it. Yet my hair stays so soft.
> 
> I honestly think y'all do something wrong when you use S Curl, coz everyone whose head has been put in my hands and I've used S Curl the way I recommend has fallen in love with it and with their hair and been amazed at how easy it is to maintain.
> 
> If your hair is too short to plait at night, then I'd not be worrying about shrinkage.  I mean if it is that short, you're probably the only one aware it's shrinking. Besides, isn't it more exciting to not have to worry about a style getting messed up coz hair stays as it is from day to night since it's not stretched? And isn't it more exciting when you get some length to actually show it off instead of forcing matters and over manipulating your hair to "pretend" it's long when you'll get there soon enough?
> 
> In fact, if your hair is that short, this is the one time you can just baggy at night and comb in the morning and pat it low and have it looking good all day. Low mani, means less damage and better retention. Since you can't PS at that length, why are you going to keep trying to "prove" length that isn't there yet and in the process overmanipulate it and start tearing it up when you haven't got enough length to be trimming off inches?


 
No I'm not using anything else with it. And I have the one in the bottle you are always showing. But there are things I can't do that you. I can't baggy overnight. My scalp being wet all night kills me  

I know you think we are doing something wrong but I think a few of us just don't have the same characteristics of hair like others. Hair ain't hair 

I don't like my hair shrunk down to my head like that  To me there is a difference in the look between 1/2" shrunk and 1.25" shrunk. I'm sorry. I just don't like it. I just don't   No it's not more exciting 

Like I said I will try the S-Curl again. It will be what it will be.


----------



## Nonie

@faithVA, could you wig it then till you have some length? Maybe baggy with no product? My worry is in an effort to stretch your hair to show length, using tools instead of a gentle method like braiding, you'll start causing tears in your strands while it's short...and find your hair having splits or breaking just when you were getting to a length that you could enjoy. I honestly think that when hair is short or very long, that's when it's easiest to do less with it and therefore give it a chance to grow. The in-between length is the hardest because you can't leave alone without getting tangles and you can't put it up and away with a few strokes like you can long hair. I wish you could enjoy the length  you have. It's making me sad to see you "struggling" when that's one of the easiest lengths to deal with, maintenance-wise that is. 

If length is the issue, I think you'd do well to hide it until later. Wigging, wrapping, hats... can help you get through this time.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA, could you wig it then till you have some length? Maybe baggy with no product? My worry is in an effort to stretch your hair to show length, using tools instead of a gentle method like braiding, you'll start causing tears in your strands while it's short...and find your hair having splits or breaking just when you were getting to a length that you could enjoy. I honestly think that when hair is short or very long, that's when it's easiest to do less with it and therefore give it a chance to grow. The in-between length is the hardest because you can't leave alone without getting tangles and you can't put it up and away with a few strokes like you can long hair. I wish you could enjoy the length you have. It's making me sad to see you "struggling" when that's one of the easiest lengths to deal with, maintenance-wise that is.
> 
> If length is the issue, I think you'd do well to hide it until later. Wigging, wrapping, hats... can help you get through this time.


 
You are probably right. I probably will have to deal with the splits and the tears in the future. Honestly, my second time around I'm just going to have to suffer through it until my hair is long enough to put some extensions in. I'm just not willing to do all I did the first time around with the wigs, etc. 

I don't enjoy my hair this length even though I know I "should". I just don't. I don't mind being absolutely bald but I don't like the 2" to 3" length. I know you are trying to help me. I just am not in a mental state to do the hair hiding or the letting it shrink thing for 2 more months. 

I'm just going to keep my mouth closed and deal with it for the next 2 to 4 months and hopefully I will survive it enough to have some hair left to deal with.


----------



## Nonie

@faithVA, how long is your hair? If you stretch it? And you don't have to keep your mouth shut silly! Vent all you want. Maybe someone will say something that will make your journey bearable.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA, how long is your hair? If you stretch it? And you don't have to keep your mouth shut silly! Vent all you want. Maybe someone will say something that will make your journey bearable.


 
I probably am just venting. It's still my first 30 days and its a Monday  It's probably more that its Monday. 

My hair is 2" stretched. I know I'm a bit hard to help. I hate wigs. I hate anything on my head. When my scalp is wet, it itches. Has nothing to do with product. It just hates being wet.  

I'm probably just going to vent. I'm just not willing to do all that I did the first time around. It was tiring and unsuccessful.


----------



## Nonie

((((@faithVA)))) 

I know what you mean. I used to braid my hair when it was about an inch coz I like hair that combs easily. Back then I didn't know about "slip" or that grease wasn't the only thing one could use on hair...so for my hair to be easy to comb, the coils had to be opened up and yes, I'd put all those tiny braids in while watching TV or when in boarding school, while chatting with my dorm-mates. And yes it took forever. But braiding my hair at night w/o fail is second nature to me and a habit of a lifetime so while I didn't enjoy it, I couldn't NOT do it. 

When I discovered Paltas Treatment (smells like menthol and tingles on your scalp but boy did it make my hair soft), all my problems with hair softness were solved. I still braided my hair at night but combing in the morning and the shine was out of this world a breeze. And just as now I only used Paltas on wash day. 

I can admit short hair is more work since if you're anal like me, then braiding takes forever and undoing the many braids in the morning takes forever. So I do get part of your frustration. This too shall pass.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> ((((@faithVA))))
> 
> I know what you mean. I used to braid my hair when it was about an inch coz I like hair that combs easily. Back then I didn't know about "slip" or that grease wasn't the only thing one could use on hair...so for my hair to be easy to comb, the coils had to be opened up and yes, I'd put all those tiny braids in while watching TV or when in boarding school, while chatting with my dorm-mates. And yes it took forever. But braiding my hair at night w/o fail is second nature to me and a habit of a lifetime so while I didn't enjoy it, I couldn't NOT do it.
> 
> When I discovered Paltas Treatment (smells like menthol and tingles on your scalp but boy did it make my hair soft), all my problems with hair softness were solved. I still braided my hair at night but combing in the morning and the shine was out of this world a breeze. And just as now I only used Paltas on wash day.
> 
> I can admit short hair is more work since if you're anal like me, then braiding takes forever and undoing the many braids in the morning takes forever. So I do get part of your frustration. This too shall pass.


 
Aw, that was sweet. Thank You. 

Monday is over. So I think I'm over my crabbiness 

I cowashed my hair with Deva Care One and then let the excess water dry up. Then I used the S-Curl. I tried to twist it  And I'm doing a modified baggy: bonnet, plastic cap, bonnet. If I start sweating during the night though, all of these things are gone. 

I will see how it turns out in the morning.


----------



## Nonie

faithVA said:


> Aw, that was sweet. Thank You.
> 
> Monday is over. So I think I'm over my crabbiness
> 
> I cowashed my hair with Deva Care One and then let the excess water dry up. Then I used the S-Curl. I tried to twist it  And I'm doing a modified baggy: bonnet, plastic cap, bonnet. If I start sweating during the night though, all of these things are gone.
> 
> I will see how it turns out in the morning.


 
faithVA.... How about a modified baggy, where you use Saran wrap but wrap it around like a cylinder leaving the top open. Because it'll stick up like a tower, it'll collapse and provide some moisture trapping, but coz it's not closed shut, it'll let your head breath some. oke: Girl I want you to experience baggying. It's like a love relationship you've never had before.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA.... How about a modified baggy, where you use Saran wrap but wrap it around like a cylinder leaving the top open. Because it'll stick up like a tower, it'll collapse and provide some moisture trapping, but coz it's not closed shut, it'll let your head breath some. oke: Girl I want you to experience baggying. It's like a love relationship you've never had before.


 
Girl, I have experienced baggying, its a hate relationship over here  

Now you know I'm too lazy to go get Saran Wrap everynight and wrap it around my head. You do know that don't you 

Ok, I did the bonnet, baggy, bonnet which is much better than having the baggy right on my head. My head didn't itch all night. But of course my hair was still wet in the morning. I thought you said to put the S-Curl on dry hair but my hair was still wet. So I just through the S-Curl on my damp hair because I had to get to work. My hair's still wet so I can't tell you how it turned out. It's going to be about 3 hours before it dries.

And I realized what I don't like about my hair. I have an oval face and a round shaped fro  I don't like that look. So when I texturize it, it gives it more of an oval shape which I can deal with. So I still ended up texturizing it this morning.


----------



## Poohbear

faithVA - when my hair was 2 inches short, I would use S-Curl like Nonie too. Instead of braids, I would twist my hair all over and do a twist out. There was a few times when I let my mother cornrow my hair and then I would do a cornrow-out. But when I was twisting my short hair, I did not re-twist every night, I did not re-apply S-Curl every day, and I did not baggy my hair. I would wear a bonnet over my hair at night, wake up in the morning, fluff and go.  

Here's a pic of my twa from 2005:





I agree with Nonie as well about using tools to stretch out your hair at that length could cause tears and splits. I'm a living witness to that. I did a lot of manipulation to my hair when it was shorter, and when it got longer, I would see my ends with tears and splits.

Here's a pic from 2006 of my picked out afro, my hair was longer than 2 inches though:





I have more pics in my fotki album from years ago.


----------



## faithVA

Poohbear said:


> @faithVA - when my hair was 2 inches short, I would use S-Curl like @Nonie too. Instead of braids, I would twist my hair all over and do a twist out. There was a few times when I let my mother cornrow my hair and then I would do a cornrow-out. But when I was twisting my short hair, I did not re-twist every night, I did not re-apply S-Curl every day, and I did not baggy my hair. I would wear a bonnet over my hair at night, wake up in the morning, fluff and go.
> 
> Here's a pic of my twa from 2005:
> 
> 
> I agree with Nonie as well about using tools to stretch out your hair at that length could cause tears and splits. I'm a living witness to that. I did a lot of manipulation to my hair when it was shorter, and when it got longer, I would see my ends with tears and splits.
> 
> Here's a pic from 2006 of my picked out afro, my hair was longer than 2 inches though:
> 
> 
> I have more pics in my fotki album from years ago.


 
Thanks Poohbear. I am trying the S-Curl. I do wear a bonnet to bed. But in the morning there is no fluffing of my hair. And I think that is what my main issue is. There is no amount of trying to lift my hair with my fingers that will lift it from my head 

I do understand that I am incurring breakage. I just can't do the packed to my head thing  Maybe over the weekend I will take a picture. 

I put the S-Curl on last night and will not reapply tonight. And I will put on my bonnet and do the layering of the bonnet, baggy, bonnet and see if that helps any.


----------



## Poohbear

faithVA said:


> Thanks Poohbear. I am trying the S-Curl. I do wear a bonnet to bed. But in the morning there is no fluffing of my hair. And I think that is what my main issue is. There is no amount of trying to lift my hair with my fingers that will lift it from my head
> 
> I do understand that I am incurring breakage. I just can't do the packed to my head thing  Maybe over the weekend I will take a picture.
> 
> I put the S-Curl on last night and will not reapply tonight. And I will put on my bonnet and do the layering of the bonnet, baggy, bonnet and see if that helps any.



You're welcome. The "packed to my head thing" maybe something you have to deal with when it comes to short kinky, tightly coiled hair. It's sometimes inevitable. You don't have to necessarily leave it packed down or smushed, you just have to form it into shape so-to-speak.

Here's my "packed down" coily fro when it was about 2 inches in length:





When I would wear my hair like this, I would simply wash and go and let the coils do their thing.


----------



## charmtreese

Checking in from the sidelines....I have yet to really deal with my twa, because I've been in a phony afro puff, braids, or weaved up.  But this is really helpful information, Poohbear & noni have me all excited for when I take my weave down.


----------



## blackeyes31626

I am gonna try the baggy/s-curl thing again, next time I was my hair.
I wonder if this would work w/ oyin juices...


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I probably am just venting. It's still my first 30 days and its a Monday  It's probably more that its Monday.
> 
> My hair is 2" stretched. I know I'm a bit hard to help. I hate wigs. I hate anything on my head. When my scalp is wet, it itches. Has nothing to do with product. It just hates being wet.
> 
> I'm probably just going to vent. I'm just not willing to do all that I did the first time around. It was tiring and unsuccessful.


 
Vent all you want @faithVA that's why we are all here "struggling w/ natural hair." When I first BC I loved being natural but hated the length of my hair 3 in. hair. Like you I don't enjoy wigs, weaves, braides or anything else on my head. I prefer my natural hair with some product and a fantastic twist out/WnG/Bantu Knot out. Although I'm longer than 3 ins. I'm still not happy w/ my length.  I love long hair that I've enjoyed for most of my life.  I don't think I'll be satisfied w/ my lenght until I'm APL.  So this all goes to say it's perfectly OK to feel the way you do. Most, if not all, of us have gone or is going through it.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16723035]Vent all you want @faithVA that's why we are all here "struggling w/ natural hair." When I first BC I loved being natural but hated the length of my hair 3 in. hair. Like you I don't enjoy wigs, weaves, braides or anything else on my head. I prefer my natural hair with some product and a fantastic twist out/WnG/Bantu Knot out. Although I'm longer than 3 ins. I'm still not happy w/ my length. I love long hair that I've enjoyed for most of my life. I don't think I'll be satisfied w/ my lenght until I'm APL. So this all goes to say it's perfectly OK to feel the way you do. Most, if not all, of us have gone or is going through it.


 
Thank You! I'm going to deal with it the best I can but I know I'm only going to do so much  I learned that my first 2 years in. I tried lots of things but many of them I wouldn't do twice. Getting ready to donate my wigs to the cancer society. Now if I ever find one I love, I will buy it. But I want something that looks like my hair and those are hard to find. 

Well yesterday my hair was soft but it dried up during the day and shrank to my head. So I misted it with just a little water and baggied. This morning my hair was damp but I could tell it was just surface water. I could tell my hair underneath was dry and it dried out within 15 minutes. So I reapplied the S-Curl. It will last for the day but it's not going to make it pass 24 hours. If I have the time I will wash tonight to try to get more moisture in my hair. Washing/cowashing seems to be the only thing that gets enough moisture in my hair.

What I am going to try though is to mist, moisturize and seal my hair at night. Then I will do my texturizing method and GHE. Then perhaps I can then just loosen the texturized areas a bit in the morning. It's worth a try.


----------



## Nonie

blackeyes31626 said:


> I am gonna try the baggy/s-curl thing again, next time I was my hair.
> I wonder if this would work w/ oyin juices...




@blackeyes31626, my suggestion would be to try the baggy/s-curl thing again without anything else first. Then you can compare that with how your hair feels if you add oyin juices (whatever they are...) 

*_pictures blackeyes31626 juice dripping all over the place after using jheri juice then slathering on something called oyin juices_  *


----------



## Nonie

faithVA said:


> Thank You! I'm going to deal with it the best I can but I know I'm only going to do so much  I learned that my first 2 years in. I tried lots of things but many of them I wouldn't do twice. Getting ready to donate my wigs to the cancer society. Now if I ever find one I love, I will buy it. But I want something that looks like my hair and those are hard to find.
> 
> Well yesterday my hair was soft but it dried up during the day and shrank to my head. So I misted it with just a little water and baggied. This morning my hair was damp but I could tell it was just surface water. I could tell my hair underneath was dry and it dried out within 15 minutes. So I reapplied the S-Curl. It will last for the day but it's not going to make it pass 24 hours. If I have the time I will wash tonight to try to get more moisture in my hair. Washing/cowashing seems to be the only thing that gets enough moisture in my hair.
> 
> What I am going to try though is to mist, moisturize and seal my hair at night. Then I will do my texturizing method and GHE. Then perhaps I can then just loosen the texturized areas a bit in the morning. It's worth a try.



@faithVA, if S Curl is applied WITH water (like if your hair is damp) then it will dry up hard. The trick is to reapply to your hair after it's dry and make sure you don't wet your hair again. If you then twist and baggy, you will wake up with damp hair from the S Curl. Don't undo the twists immediately if you don't want overly shrunken hair. Let some of that moisture dry while you have breakfast or get ready. When you undo, the hair should feel soft...and it WILL stay soft if you don't add anything else. If you baggy again that night (no re-application this time), you'll find your hair will be still soft in the morning, yet not sticky and not dry feeling at all.

ETA: and yes, it will dry up very compact. That's why after you reapply in the evening, you stretch your hair somehow. You can do twists if you like and fluff them out like Poohbear did when her hair was short. If you take your baggy off first thing after waking up and let some of that moisture dry before fluffing your hair, it'll be a bit more stretched.

If I apply S Curl to my hair while damp, it feels soft and is easy to comb but it dries up hard and shrinks to a compact tight mass:






But if I reapply that night and braid my hair for the night, then I will have fluffier hair that is soft and stays soft for days:


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA, if S Curl is applied WITH water (like if your hair is damp) then it will dry up hard. The trick is to reapply and make sure you don't wet your hair again. If you then twist and baggy, you will wake up with damp hair from the S Curl. Don't undo the twists immediately if you don't want overly shrunken hair. Let some of that moisture dry while you have breakfast or get ready. When you undo, the hair should feel soft...and it WILL stay soft if you don't add anything else. If you baggy again that night (no re-application this time), you'll find your hair will be still soft in the morning, yet not sticky and not dry feeling at all.


 
*The trick is to reapply and make sure you don't wet your hair again. If you then twist and baggy, you will wake up with damp hair from the S Curl. Don't undo the twists immediately if you don't want overly shrunken hair. Let some of that moisture dry while you have breakfast or get ready. When you undo, the hair should feel soft...*

I did all this. I followed your instructions Monday night and Turesday Morning. But by 4 pm my hair was dry. It got drier and drier. It was no longer soft by 6 pm. And it shrunk like it usual does. By the time I got home my hair was dry, shrunken and no longer soft. I just wasn't willing to risk that it would resoften in the morning because I can't sleep with the plastic bag against my head. So I misted it before putting on my cap. 

Unfortunately I can't rely on the baggying completely because it just causes too much of an issue with my scalp. I can do it for 1 or 2 hours after that I have to take it off. 

I am just going to have to fine another way. I will continue to try some other things.


----------



## Syrah

SimJam said:


> Im not struggling any more
> 
> *Hair profile?* 4b medium strands medium density
> 
> *Reggie and products? *
> wash weekly with Dr bronners (various scents) or terressentials mud wash/rhassoul clay, sometimes cowash mid week (Hair Veda moist PRO or moist 24.7)
> 
> finger detangle with tresseme naturals
> 
> Moisture DC with each wash, protein DC when needed
> 
> after rinsing out DC spritz with aloevera juice (my godsend and why I no longer am struggling)
> 
> 
> *How do you style your hair? *twists, twist outs, buns, puffs
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair? *
> my issue was dry bushy ends which were prone to breakage and always had SSKs - no matter what I did they were always there.
> 
> aloevera juice was the answer - it closes my cuticles, reduces SSKs and eliminates the dry bushy ends
> 
> now Im finally able to retain my ends and see some length


  What kind of Aloe Vera Juice are you using?  And how are you applying it?!

I'm looking for something to moisturize my hair 2-3 days after a cowash.  And shea butter is waaaay to thick for my hair.


----------



## Nonie

faithVA said:


> *The trick is to reapply and make sure you don't wet your hair again. If you then twist and baggy, you will wake up with damp hair from the S Curl. Don't undo the twists immediately if you don't want overly shrunken hair. Let some of that moisture dry while you have breakfast or get ready. When you undo, the hair should feel soft...*
> 
> I did all this. I followed your instructions Monday night and Turesday Morning. But by 4 pm my hair was dry. It got drier and drier. It was no longer soft by 6 pm. And it shrunk like it usual does. By the time I got home my hair was dry, shrunken and no longer soft. I just wasn't willing to risk that it would resoften in the morning because I can't sleep with the plastic bag against my head. So I misted it before putting on my cap.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't rely on the baggying completely because it just causes too much of an issue with my scalp. I can do it for 1 or 2 hours after that I have to take it off.
> 
> I am just going to have to fine another way. I will continue to try some other things.



@faithVA, do you have porous hair? Or maybe your hair just doesn't like glycerin? I'm sorry it didn't work for you. 

BTW you said you misted the S Curl before putting on the cap because you were not sure it'd resoften by morning. Why did you think the water would not be a risk? Just yesterday I read a post where someone said she doesn't baggy but she uses S Curl. By misting your hair before baggying weren't you just getting it wet the way you say you hate to have your hair?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=1333 said:
			
		

> Nonie[/USER];16726409]@faithVA, do you have porous hair?


 
I have low porosity hair. Very little gets into it.


----------



## Nonie

faithVA said:


> *I have low porosity hair*. Very little gets into it.



faithVA then this is precisely why baggying would so work for you. It's like  a moisture infusion treatment that forces moisture into your strands.

This explains then why your hair got dry and hard. You do not have internal moisture in your strands. And maybe the glycerin just drew out whatever moisture you had leaving them dry. 

Do you normally have good experience with glycerin? 

Maybe divachyk can help. I have normal porosity so perhaps that's why this simple regimen works for me.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA then this is precisely why baggying would so work for you. It's like a moisture infusion treatment that forces moisture into your strands.
> 
> This explains then why your hair got dry and hard. You do not have internal moisture in your strands. And maybe the glycerin just drew out whatever moisture you had leaving them dry.
> 
> Do you normally have good experience with glycerin?
> 
> Maybe @divachyk can help. I have normal porosity so perhaps that's why this simple regimen works for me.


 
Thanks Nonie. I did try to tell you that in the first post 

I understand about the baggying but I just can't baggy. It's no use ruining my scalp so my hair can be moisturized  I am just getting to the point where my scalp is starting to feel healthy.

Divachyk knows all about my struggles. We are both in the Low Porosity Support Group. It's just something I am going to have to keep working on and trying different things with. I just haven't tried the right combination for my hair yet.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA, are you still struggling with porosity even after you've chopped? I have found that my porosity improved after chopping off those aging ends. I'm not claiming normal porosity just yet but I don't feel that it's not as low of porosity as it use to be.

The best product combo for me has been -- spritzing hair with marshmallow root tea, applying AOWC conditioner and sealing with avocado butter or avocado oil. This is my daily moisturize/seal regi. I know AOWC is more for deep conditioning but my hair soaks this up and feels very hydrated. Marshmallow root tea is lovely also. Very hydrating.

I baggy my hair for 2 hours in the evening if I want a moisture boost. Finding a product combo that my hair loves has been the answer to my porosity struggle.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16726643]@faithVA, are you still struggling with porosity even after you've chopped? I have found that my porosity improved after chopping off those aging ends. I'm not claiming normal porosity just yet but I don't feel that it's not as low of porosity as it use to be.
> 
> The best product combo for me has been -- spritzing hair with marshmallow root tea, applying AOWC conditioner and sealing with avocado butter or avocado oil. This is my daily moisturize/seal regi. I know AOWC is more for deep conditioning but my hair soaks this up and feels very hydrated. Marshmallow root tea is lovely also. Very hydrating.
> 
> I baggy my hair for 2 hours in the evening if I want a moisture boost. Finding a product combo that my hair loves has been the answer to my porosity struggle.


 
Yes, I'm still over here struggling  I already thought it was low porosity. Then I had the analysis and she confirmed that my cuticles lie flat. So it had nothing to do with my bad ends. 

I agree about finding the right product combination as well as the right technique for my hair. It's hit or miss at the moment. 

I like the AO Blue Chamomile but haven't tried it for a leave-in. Maybe I will try the Blue Chamomile shampoo. I will look into the Marshamallow root tea. 

It's still just trial and error. Hopefully I will get all the pieces together.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> Yes, I'm still over here struggling  I already thought it was low porosity. Then I had the analysis and she confirmed that my cuticles lie flat. So it had nothing to do with my bad ends.
> 
> I agree about finding the right product combination as well as the right technique for my hair. It's hit or miss at the moment.
> 
> I like the AO Blue Chamomile but haven't tried it for a leave-in. Maybe I will try the Blue Chamomile shampoo. I will look into the Marshamallow root tea.
> 
> It's still just trial and error. Hopefully I will get all the pieces together.



faithVA, ok so that's good to know that you're low porosity no matter what. I'm unsure if I'm low porosity with healthy hair or is the low porosity a result of my pre-LHCF hair. I've not yet brought myself to sending my hair off for analysis. I'm just not there yet. I haven't tried any AO shampoos. Have you? All my research suggests they suck.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> @faithVA, ok so that's good to know that you're low porosity no matter what. I'm unsure if I'm low porosity with healthy hair or is the low porosity a result of my pre-LHCF hair. I've not yet brought myself to sending my hair off for analysis. I'm just not there yet. I haven't tried any AO shampoos. Have you? All my research suggests they suck.


 
Well let's hope you are normal porosity with just a passing experience of low porosity  I wouldn't send off an analysis unless you just couldn't figure out you hair. I don't think most people need one. But there are a few of us that have tried all of the suggestions, techniques and products and getting nowwhere.

I also heard that the AO shampoos suck. But since my hair doesn't follow a standard pattern of hair, it might just work  My hair doesn't like the AO conditioners other's rave. 

It can't hurt. It's not like I have a long list of shampoos that I know will work.


----------



## ceecy29

faithVA said:


> Thanks Nonie. I did try to tell you that in the first post
> 
> I understand about the baggying but I just can't baggy. It's no use ruining my scalp so my hair can be moisturized  I am just getting to the point where my scalp is starting to feel healthy.
> 
> Divachyk knows all about my struggles. We are both in the Low Porosity Support Group. It's just something I am going to have to keep working on and trying different things with. I just haven't tried the right combination for my hair yet.



Lol @ this dialogue and the number of times you had to say that baggying causes your scalp to itch. 

I can relate to everything you've said faithVA from baggying not working for you (my scalp itches like crazy too and forces me to have to re-wash which = unnecessary manipulation, plus as soon as I take off the baggy, all the "moisture" seems to somehow evaporate--waste of effort) to scurl not providing moisture.

I just re-big chopped too but I think I have more length as I am able to twist my hair to prevent the packed to the head look. I'd say we're in this together, but I'm not very active. I'll try to pop in and provide support and tips I've found to work.

So far, I'm washing with TE mud wash, conditioning with tresseme naturals and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie is managing to keep my hair moisturized for a few days but I have to apply very generously, in fact it works best when I slather each twist with a good amount before twisting up (i know that doesn't help you much since you said you can't twist for now); the only method of moisturizing that's ever worked for my hair.


----------



## faithVA

ceecy29 said:


> Lol @ this dialogue and the number of times you had to say that baggying causes your scalp to itch.
> 
> I can relate to everything you've said @faithVA from baggying not working for you (my scalp itches like crazy too and forces me to have to re-wash which = unnecessary manipulation, plus as soon as I take off the baggy, all the "moisture" seems to somehow evaporate--waste of effort) to scurl not providing moisture.
> 
> I just re-big chopped too but I think I have more length as I am able to twist my hair to prevent the packed to the head look. I'd say we're in this together, but I'm not very active. I'll try to pop in and provide support and tips I've found to work.
> 
> So far, I'm washing with TE mud wash, conditioning with tresseme naturals and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie is managing to keep my hair moisturized for a few days but I have to apply very generously, in fact it works best when I slather each twist with a good amount before twisting up (i know that doesn't help you much since you said you can't twist for now); the only method of moisturizing that's ever worked for my hair.


 
It is funny. I think when something works so well for a person, it's hard to relate to the opposite  

I do like the TE, and I have a good conditioner. I'm still working on the third piece. I'm getting there a little bit at a time. It's just aggravating sometimes 

I just have to hold out another month or two. I can twist now but it takes forever. So I have to save that for the weekends. 

Thanks ceecy29

oh, When my hair grows out, I will probably still be venting


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @faithVA, ok so that's good to know that you're low porosity no matter what. I'm unsure if I'm low porosity with healthy hair or is the low porosity a result of my pre-LHCF hair. I've not yet brought myself to sending my hair off for analysis. I'm just not there yet. *I haven't tried any AO shampoos. Have you? All my research suggests they suck.*



divachyk- My hair loved AO shampoos back in the day (90s - early 00) especially their now discontinued dandruff shampoo, but for some reason they stopped working for me all of a sudden.  

If you must try them I suggest buying it from a place where you can do an easy return/exchange (ie. Whole Foods).


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> @divachyk- My hair loved AO shampoos back in the day (90s - early 00) especially their now discontinued dandruff shampoo, but for some reason they stopped working for me all of a sudden.
> 
> If you must try them I suggest buying it from a place where you can do an easy return/exchange (ie. Whole Foods).


 
Thanks. I think I will pick some up this weekend.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I think I will pick some up this weekend.




Let us know how it goes!  AO Island Naturals Shampoo was the bomb dot com back in 2002!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you greenandchic, I picked up the AOWC shampoo last weekend. After researching, no one had anything good to say so I'm considering returning it for something that I know I can use -- AOWC conditioner.


----------



## DarkJoy

Been reading your struggle @faithVA. Hope the new product helps...

Also, I know you've tried many many things. But have you given baking soda a try? It is alkaline and forces the cuticle open. That would be a great time to slap on some moisture DC. Then, of course would be closing your cuticles again (maybe a cool water rinse). 

Was just a thought... Here's an article on the chemistry of baking soda and hair cuticles

Hope things are getting better.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Been reading your struggle @faithVA. Hope the new product helps...
> 
> Also, I know you've tried many many things. But have you given baking soda a try? It is alkaline and forces the cuticle open. That would be a great time to slap on some moisture DC. Then, of course would be closing your cuticles again (maybe a cool water rinse).
> 
> Was just a thought... Here's an article on the chemistry of baking soda and hair cuticles
> 
> Hope things are getting better.


 
Thanks DarkJoy. Yes I am trying various versions of the baking soda over the next few weeks.


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* I've returned from a well deserve mini vacation. I did tons of beach time  w/ no care to the potential havoc the salt would do to my hair. I rocked WnG since I didn't want to focus on hair while on holiday. My vacation reggie was rinse out the salt, CW and add leave in - that's it. I was pleasantly surprise that my hair did not feel dry. However, when I DC yesterday, the SSK and tangles made their presence known. The tangles were so bad, finger detangling did not work; I had to use my seamless comb.

*OBSERVATIONS:* It's been a week since I cut my hair. I've noticed that the defined coils I've gotten used to are not as pronounced. I'm not quite sure but I beleive that since I cut the heat damage (i.e. heat texturized) ends my undamaged hair is too kinky to coil/curl. I'll continue observing this phenomenon to confrim whether its because of the lack of coiling/curling ability in my undamaged kinky hair, lack of hair hydration, or the products I'm using. As always I'll keep you ladies updated.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16760791]
> 
> *OBSERVATIONS:* It's been a week since I cut my hair. I've noticed that the defined coils I've gotten used to are not as pronounced. I'm not quite sure but I beleive that since I cut the heat damage (i.e. heat texturized) ends my undamaged hair is too kinky to coil/curl. I'll continue observing this phenomenon to confrim whether its because of the lack of coiling/curling ability in my undamaged kinky hair, lack of hair hydration, or the products I'm using. As always I'll keep you ladies updated.


 
Glad you had a good time.

Let us know about the coiling/curling. I noticed the same thing. I didn't have amazing curls but I had some. When I chopped I had *0 .*

But I'm also wondering if they start to reappear with length.


----------



## faithVA

I gave up the baking soda. I bough the Blue Chamomile shampoo and will stick with this and the mudwash. And then use the AO Blue Chamomile and AO White Camellia for my instant and DC conditioners. So I'm moving on to finding the right products and techniques for leave-in.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for the update Cruzankink! What you using to seal? Perhaps another oil will help avoid those ssk.

faithVA sorry the soda didn't work for you...still left you dry? Ah well...the blue camo kicks butt, tho, for real. Thanks for mentioning it. My hair is in LOVE.


----------



## lovegymnasts

DarkJoy said:


> Been reading your struggle @faithVA. Hope the new product helps...
> 
> Also, I know you've tried many many things. But have you given baking soda a try? It is alkaline and forces the cuticle open. That would be a great time to slap on some moisture DC. Then, of course would be closing your cuticles again (maybe a cool water rinse).
> 
> Was just a thought... Here's an article on the chemistry of baking soda and hair cuticles
> 
> Hope things are getting better.



If people are using the recipe (1/2 cup baking soda and 1 cup water) provided in that article, I can see why so many people do not like it. That is waaaaaaay too much baking soda. It is not suppose to be a paste or gritty. I use 3 tablespoons baking soda mixed in 10 cups warmish water. I pour it through my hair and on my scalp while scrubbing my scalp with the balls of my fingers. It makes my hair clean and soft. It wonderfully clarifies my hair.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for the update @Cruzankink! What you using to seal? Perhaps another oil will help avoid those ssk.
> 
> @faithVA sorry the soda didn't work for you...still left you dry? Ah well...the blue camo kicks butt, tho, for real. Thanks for mentioning it. My hair is in LOVE.


 
Thanks DarkJoy. I think I need to work with my leave-ins and sealing methods a bit more. My hair feels good after I rinse and even a few hours after. I guess I am losing all of my moisture though after a few hours.


----------



## faithVA

lovegymnasts said:


> If people are using the recipe (1/2 cup baking soda and 1 cup water) provided in that article, I can see why so many people do not like it. That is waaaaaaay too much baking soda. It is not suppose to be a paste or gritty. I use 3 tablespoons baking soda mixed in 10 cups warmish water. I pour it through my hair and on my scalp while scrubbing my scalp with the balls of my fingers. It makes my hair clean and soft. It wonderfully clarifies my hair.


 
I didn't read the article. I think most people were using the recommendations mentioned by the original posters. I agree that is too much baking soda. With only 1 cup of water, it wouldn't even really be a paste


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for the update @Cruzankink! What you using to seal? Perhaps another oil will help avoid those ssk.


 
@DarkJoy I did not use anything to seal so its no surprise I had the SSK and tangles. I didn't want to pack my oils because I didn't want a mess in my luggage. I just decided that I will deal w/ whatever my hair turns into when I return home.  I intend to make my own all-in-one leave-in that moisturizes and seals which helps when you're traveling.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Let us know about the coiling/curling. I noticed the same thing. I didn't have amazing curls but I had some. When I chopped I had *0 .*
> 
> But I'm also wondering if they start to reappear with length.


 
@faithVA Thanx! I also didn't have super coily/curly hair. But my 4b hair did whole lot more coiling than now. I don't know whether length is a factor for me. Interestinly enough, my hair coiled and clumbed more when it was shorter b/c I assumed I had more heat damage (heat texturizing). But like I said I'll give it some time to pin point the exact cause.


----------



## faithVA

Playing around with using more of the kimmay tube. Today my hair feels soft but with the oil its hard to really tell how my hair feels. So on next wash day, I will make the kimmay tube LI without the oils, apply it twice using my heat cap and then apply the oils to 1/2 of my hair and put nothing on the other side. Then I will be able to compare.

So far it looks like adding more and using my heat cap are working. But the true test will be how my hair feels at the end of the day.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Did my first twist out...my hair feels so rough! Deep conditioned with Dove, used Knot Today and a little bit of Tressume Naturals as leave in. Olive oil as a sealer. Air dried, then blow dried on low heat low speed to stretch/hurry up the process. Used Shea Moisture style milk to twist, with some Shea butter on the ends. My twists are defined, but my hair feels like a brillo pad. What did I do wrong?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3466 said:
			
		

> NewlyNature12[/USER];16770675]Did my first twist out...my hair feels so rough! Deep conditioned with Dove, used Knot Today and a little bit of Tressume Naturals as leave in. Olive oil as a sealer. Air dried, then blow dried on low heat low speed to stretch/hurry up the process. Used Shea Moisture style milk to twist, with some Shea butter on the ends. My twists are defined, but my hair feels like a brillo pad. What did I do wrong?


 
How does this differ from what you usually apply to your hair? Are these your regular products?


----------



## NewlyNature12

faithVA said:
			
		

> How does this differ from what you usually apply to your hair? Are these your regular products?



I don't really have regular products... I had a weave so I havent seen or had to work with my hair for a long time. This is my first time wearing my natural hair out, so I just picked the most "popular" products.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3466 said:
			
		

> NewlyNature12[/USER];16770915]I don't really have regular products... I had a weave so I havent seen or had to work with my hair for a long time. This is my first time wearing my natural hair out, so I just picked the most "popular" products.


 
Ok. I understand. Well its a good time to start a regimen so you can figure out what your hair likes. Any of those products or several of those products could be making your hair feel crazy.

You didn't mention washing your hair at all. Did you wash it with anything? or did you cowash?

If would recommend getting a real deep conditioner. I believe dove is an instant conditioner. You might want to save that until you know what your hair likes.

Skip the Tresemme Naturals for now. And just try using either the Knot Today as a leave-in or the moisture milk.

Go ahead with what you are twisting and styling with until you figure out what works for you from the initial wash to the leave-in. 

Check your hair at each stage to see how it feels. If it doesn't feel soft and moisturized at a stage then you want to decide if you need to switch products or techniques.

For example, if I cowash and my hair doesn't feel soft or moisturized when I rinse, there is no amount of conditioning or leave-in that will make it feel soft later. So my recommendation is to start at the first stage is starts to feel bad and fix that stage and then move on.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Thanks Faith. I'm going to try again later this week. I'll take your advice. I washed with Nexxus, but maybe I need to use something more natural friendly. I'm trying to get rid of that and the Dove.


----------



## faithVA

NewlyNature12 said:


> Thanks Faith. I'm going to try again later this week. I'll take your advice. I washed with Nexxus, but maybe I need to use something more natural friendly. I'm trying to get rid of that and the Dove.


 
It doesn't have to be natural, but your hair will tell you when it likes it or it doesn't. Natural shampooes and conditioners can make your hair feel like crap too  As you try products start paying attention to the ingredients to see which products your hair likes and which it doesn't.
1. Does your hair like silicones?
2. Does it like aloe vera?
3. Does it like shea butter?
4. What consistency of conditioner or leave-in does your hair like?
5. What oils does your hair like? light, heavy, ceramides, etc.

Then you can buy products based on your hair knowledge vs. other's recommendations. I know it's a lot


----------



## NewlyNature12

faithVA said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be natural, but your hair will tell you when it likes it or it doesn't. Natural shampooes and conditioners can make your hair feel like crap too  As you try products start paying attention to the ingredients to see which products your hair likes and which it doesn't.
> 1. Does your hair like silicones?
> 2. Does it like aloe vera?
> 3. Does it like shea butter?
> 4. What consistency of conditioner or leave-in does your hair like?
> 5. What oils does your hair like? light, heavy, ceramides, etc.
> 
> Then you can buy products based on your hair knowledge vs. other's recommendations. I know it's a lot



Yes it's a lot! Lol! But I'm excited to get to know my own hair. I an going to search some threads for a new deep conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi

NewlyNature12 said:
			
		

> Did my first twist out...my hair feels so rough! Deep conditioned with Dove, used Knot Today and a little bit of Tressume Naturals as leave in. Olive oil as a sealer. Air dried, then blow dried on low heat low speed to stretch/hurry up the process. Used Shea Moisture style milk to twist, with some Shea butter on the ends. My twists are defined, but my hair feels like a brillo pad. What did I do wrong?



Olive oil makes some people's hair hard. I don't like shea moisture style milk. Wasn't moisturizing to me. Not familiar with dove.


----------



## DarkJoy

NewlyNature12 said:
			
		

> Thanks Faith. I'm going to try again later this week. I'll take your advice. I washed with Nexxus, but maybe I need to use something more natural friendly. I'm trying to get rid of that and the Dove.



NewlyNature12, If I may add from your original post, you are using a ton of products. Using so many at once when trying to figure out what your hair likes can be counterproductive. Like now--which product/s are making your hair hard is difficult to tell. Could be 1 product, could be an accumulation of 2 or 3. Or maybe 2 products aren't interacting well. The hardness could also be your hairs reaction to anything from the shampoo to the final seal.

Next wash, stick to 1 or 2 products for styling-- your moisturizer and sealant or 1 or the other. Eliminate everything else. If something goes wrong its easier to figure out what it is and permanently remove it from your regi. This is building your regi from the ground up. You learn as you go...


----------



## NewlyNature12

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> NewlyNature12, If I may add from your original post, you are using a ton of products. Using so many at once when trying to figure out what your hair likes can be counterproductive. Like now--which product/s are making your hair hard is difficult to tell. Could be 1 product, could be an accumulation of 2 or 3. Or maybe 2 products aren't interacting well. The hardness could also be your hairs reaction to anything from the shampoo to the final seal.
> 
> Next wash, stick to 1 or 2 products for styling-- your moisturizer and sealant or 1 or the other. Eliminate everything else. If something goes wrong its easier to figure out what it is and permanently remove it from your regi. This is building your regi from the ground up. You learn as you go...



Thanks! I will definitely take that into consideration. Im always down to simplify!


----------



## Linxnme

I posted my problem in the transitioning thread....now for my daughter's hair problem.  She is 8 and natural, and I am now getting on top of her regi (learning to care for her hair was a big reason as to why I am transitioning). Anyway, her hair is a few inches past shoulder length and I notice when washing and dc'ing, the top portion of her hair seems unresponsive to the conditioner, while the bottom half, towards the ends are just as moisturized and silky looking as can be.  For example, I section her hair in four and I apply the con to one section and as I work it through, the top half of the section, although soft, appears dry and doesn't really react to the con (it almost looks frizzy like humidity just hit it), while the bottom half, towards the ends loves the conditioner and is silky soft, and has cute little coils.  

What is that about?  She has always been natural and her hair is about a 4b/c.  I have flat ironed in the past although not regularly. What can I do?

Edited to add pic


----------



## HanaKuroi

Linxnme said:
			
		

> I posted my problem in the transitioning thread....now for my daughter's hair problem.  She is 8 and natural, and I am now getting on top of her regi (learning to care for her hair was a big reason as to why I am transitioning). Anyway, her hair is a few inches past shoulder length and I notice when washing and dc'ing, the top portion of her hair seems unresponsive to the conditioner, while the bottom half, towards the ends are just as moisturized and silky looking as can be.  For example, I section her hair in four and I apply the con to one section and as I work it through, the top half of the section, although soft, appears dry and doesn't really react to the con (it almost looks frizzy like humidity just hit it), while the bottom half, towards the ends loves the conditioner and is silky soft, and has cute little coils.
> 
> What is that about?  She has always been natural and her hair is about a 4b/c.  I have flat ironed in the past although not regularly. What can I do?
> 
> Edited to add pic



Can u post your regimen and products?


----------



## Linxnme

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Can u post your regimen and products?



I just started with her solid regi but it mimics mine.

Wash weekly - Giovanni deep moisture poo and con
Dc - Megasilk moisturizing treatment w/grapeseed oil
Leave in avj, megasilk leave in, seal with Ecco 
Daily ms, elasta qp mango butter,seal lightly w/Evco

Still undecided about using the 2min protein that I use weekly.


----------



## virtuenow

Linxnme when you say the "top" portion of her hair is unresponsive to conditioner do you mean her roots?  Or do you mean the front (e.g. bang area) is not responsive.  And by bottom is silky, you are referring to ends, right?  Well, if that's the case then its good.  The ends is the most important thing for lenght retention and it sounds like her hair is accepting moisture.  Her "top" or roots and ends are all apart of the same hair.  It sounds like she just has some clumping action going on.  For some people it's more evident at the ends, where the hair will join together and wind around into curls & coils.  Most importantly, how does her hair feel.  Does the whole strand feel like it is accepting the moisture in spite of appearances?


----------



## virtuenow

Linxnme said:


> I just started with her solid regi but it mimics mine.
> 
> Wash weekly - Giovanni deep moisture poo and con
> Dc - Megasilk moisturizing treatment w/grapeseed oil
> Leave in avj, megasilk leave in, seal with Ecco
> Daily ms, elasta qp mango butter,seal lightly w/Evco
> 
> Still undecided about using the 2min protein that I use weekly.



You should be wetting her hair daily, as in a moisture spritz.  The mango butter is a sealer and the evco is a sealer.  So you are essentially double sealing her hair and adding no moisture.  That is where the spritz comes in.  Then you should add a creamy leave in on top and a sealer.  But spritzing is important that you hydrate her hair DAILY.  Also, your routine sounds nice otherwise, except shampoo.  It is severely drying.  You may want to dilute the poo in an applicator bottle and just shampoo her scalp.  That way you do not dry out her hair, and let the conditioner and poo residue do the rest of the cleansing.


----------



## Linxnme

Yes I mean the from the roots down.  The hair does feel soft, its just that I can really see the bottom half, (about 3-4 inches) going towards the ends coiling so nicely. I wish the entire length can behave like that.  Also, a big no no, I am learning is that I towel dry (with a regular towel) after washing. Not a major towels dry, but she has the towel on her head for a few minutes.   I think the towel absorbs a lot of moisture and may take away from the dc benefits and the leave in as well.


----------



## virtuenow

Linxnme said:


> Yes I mean the from the roots down.  The hair does feel soft, its just that I can really see the bottom half, (about 3-4 inches) going towards the ends coiling so nicely. I wish the entire length can behave like that.  Also, a big no no, I am learning is that I towel dry (with a regular towel) after washing. Not a major towels dry, but she has the towel on her head for a few minutes.   I think the towel absorbs a lot of moisture and may take away from the dc benefits and the leave in as well.



I use a nice soft t-shirt.  They work perfectly.  Just designate a few t-shirts expecially for the hair.  They are much more gentle and less pulling, less drying.


----------



## Linxnme

virtuenow said:


> You should be wetting her hair daily, as in a moisture spritz.  The mango butter is a sealer and the evco is a sealer.  So you are essentially double sealing her hair and adding no moisture.  That is where the spritz comes in.  Then you should add a creamy leave in on top and a sealer.  But spritzing is important that you hydrate her hair DAILY.  Also, your routine sounds nice otherwise, except shampoo.  It is severely drying.  You may want to dilute the poo in an applicator bottle and just shampoo her scalp.  That way you do not dry out her hair, and let the conditioner and poo residue do the rest of the cleansing.



Good ideas. I actually spritz my hair, but I wear a wig as a ps.  Her hairstyle this week is a curlformers bang with a twist out pony tail and while I can spritz the ponytail part, if I spritz the bang, the curls might fall, but then again, maybe I mist it.

The only time, I am able to do a wet (as opposed) to mist it is if I cornbraid it.  She was actually staying on of the ms with the spray bottle and evco when she was braided up.  I was loving it.  Now that i think of it, it is braid time this weekend. I think that way it will be easy for me to get her moisture in tact, with low manipulation.


----------



## Linxnme

virtuenow said:


> I use a nice soft t-shirt.  They work perfectly.  Just designate a few t-shirts expecially for the hair.  They are much more gentle and less pulling, less drying.


 Thanks so much. This was a great help because it was bugging the heck out of me.


----------



## virtuenow

Linxnme said:


> Good ideas. I actually spritz my hair, but I wear a wig as a ps.  Her hairstyle this week is a curlformers bang with a twist out pony tail and while I can spritz the ponytail part, if I spritz the bang, the curls might fall, but then again, maybe I mist it.
> 
> The only time, I am able to do a wet (as opposed) to mist it is if I cornbraid it.  She was actually staying on of the ms with the spray bottle and evco when she was braided up.  I was loving it.  Now that i think of it, it is braid time this weekend. I think that way it will be easy for me to get her moisture in tact, with low manipulation.



Yes, I was going to say a light mist should suffice when you have her in stretched styles.  You don't need to saturate it daily.


----------



## faithVA

I've been playing around with the Kimmay Tube leave-in. I skipped the oils this time around. I cowashed. I put 1 to 2 TBSP of Giovanni Direct on one side of my head. I put 1 to 2 TBSP of Giovanni Direct mixed with AVG on the other side of my head. I sat under my heat cap. And the mix with AVG seemed to absorb into my hair where the Giovanni alone did not. I tried to apply more after I used the heat cap but my hair was saturated.

My hair was still very wet this morning which is unusual. But part of my hair with just the Giovanni was ashy and dull looking. So I misted my hair with water and rubbed it in, let it dry and bit and did my texturizing method. I put on a little bit of sunflower/grapeseed oil.

Both sides feel soft but the side with AVG feels softer and smoother. The Giovanni side feels more crunchy.

My hair is completely dry now and it still feels pretty good. The AVG side feels better over time. 

My conclusion so far is that I definitely need to put in more leave-in than I was using. And for some products I do need to add the AVG. I should also hold on the oil until I style. 

I am going to try the same leave-in comparing AVG with AVJ. 

My version of soft is still probably harder than others  but this is better than what I have been getting. So maybe I can make some progress from here.

I won't repurchase the Giovanni because I don't think its the right product for my hair but it's good to practice with.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

I should've come into this thread a long time ago. I'm 1 year post BC but my hair is mostly 3 to 4 inches in different areas. I think I could've retained all 6 inches but I find myself trimming SSKs and split ends 3 to 4 times a week. My crown is the shortest part of my hair. It is forever dry and tangled. I moisturize and seal daily but hair still has SSKs the next day. Also, my hair is dry again as soon as I cowash, I think I may be low porosity based the on floating hair test. I did a permanent color a few weeks ago.

 Any help would be appreciated. 


Regimen
Daily: S-Curl and seal with African Pride Growth Oil or shea butter mix, then I twist and wear a wig
DC weekly: just tried Nunaat Silicon, then use CON leave-in or Cantu shea butter leave-in

At least twice a week I use my sulfur mix on my scalp.

I rarely shampoo and when I do I use black soap or Nexxus Therappe. I try to clarify once a month.


----------



## lamaria211

2ndsbetter said:
			
		

> I should've come into this thread a long time ago. I'm 1 year post BC but my hair is mostly 3 to 4 inches in different areas. I think I could've retained all 6 inches but I find myself trimming SSKs and split ends 3 to 4 times a week. My crown is the shortest part of my hair. It is forever dry and tangled. I moisturize and seal daily but hair still has SSKs the next day. Also, my hair is dry again as soon as I cowash, I think I may be low porosity based the on floating hair test. I did a permanent color a few weeks ago.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regimen
> Daily: S-Curl and seal with African Pride Growth Oil or shea butter mix, then I twist and wear a wig
> DC weekly: just tried Nunaat Silicon, then use CON leave-in or Cantu shea butter leave-in
> 
> At least twice a week I use my sulfur mix on my scalp.
> 
> I rarely shampoo and when I do I use black soap or Nexxus Therappe. I try to clarify once a month.



Put the scissors down!  Does scurl make your hair feel soft and moisturized if not stop using it. My hair hates poo I now use cleansing conditioners like Wen.  If your not already sealing in your moisturizers you can try that as well. How often do you use protein your hair can not hold moisture without the proper protein balance if I were you I would start off with something light like AO GPB or an egg then use a moisture DC afterwards and see how that works


----------



## 2ndsbetter

lamaria211 said:


> Put the scissors down!  Does scurl make your hair feel soft and moisturized if not stop using it. My hair hates poo I now use cleansing conditioners like Wen.  If your not already sealing in your moisturizers you can try that as well. How often do you use protein your hair can not hold moisture without the proper protein balance if I were you I would start off with something light like AO GPB or an egg then use a moisture DC afterwards and see how that works


I think I need to find another moisturizer. As far as protein, I used the Aphogee 2 step a few weeks ago and the Nunaat Silicon I used for a DC yesterday has protein.  I was so tempted to grab the scissors before I read this post and you caught me! lol  The bushiness of my ends drives me crazy and makes it hard to seal them.

I'm been thinking of ordering AO GPB and think I'll go ahead and get it and keep looking for a good DC.


----------



## virtuenow

@2ndsbetter If your hair is dry after co-washing, then you u haven't found the right conditioner yet.  I agree with the above, AO Gpb is a great moisture-balance protein Deep conditioner.  It is also a reconstructor which means it builds your strand--- it is better for correcting porosity than anything I've encountered (whew).  It's the first cond'r my hair ever reacted to and actually held moisture.  Definitely top of the line.  The float test is not a good way to determine porosity.  Rather, feeling whether your hair is accepting water and moisture is a better way.    Your reggie sounds like you are on the right track, but you need to find the right products.  S-Curl is heavy in glycerin, maybe your hair doens't like glycerin.  I know mine doesn't.  I avoid it at all costs.  Also, after you use your daily spritz, I think it would be better to seal w/a creamy leave in first, then just put your oil seal on your ends.  By the way, you should find a good moisture spritz and you don't have to heavy seal every day.  Perhaps you can also combat the dryness by diluting your shampoo and trying the moisture drenched pre-poo.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

virtuenow said:


> @2ndsbetter If your hair is dry after co-washing, then you u haven't found the right conditioner yet.  I agree with the above, AO Gpb is a great moisture-balance protein Deep conditioner.  It is also a reconstructor which means it builds your strand--- it is better for correcting porosity than anything I've encountered (whew).  It's the first cond'r my hair ever reacted to and actually held moisture.  Definitely top of the line.  The float test is not a good way to determine porosity.  Rather, feeling whether your hair is accepting water and moisture is a better way.    Your reggie sounds like you are on the right track, but you need to find the right products.  S-Curl is heavy in glycerin, maybe your hair doens't like glycerin.  I know mine doesn't.  I avoid it at all costs.  Also, after you use your daily spritz, I think it would be better to seal w/a creamy leave in first, then just put your oil seal on your ends.  By the way, you should find a good moisture spritz and you don't have to heavy seal every day.  Perhaps you can also combat the dryness by diluting your shampoo and trying the moisture drenched pre-poo.


You have some great suggestions. When I ran out of the Oyin Handmade Greg Juice, I used that bottle to make a water and conditioner spritz. I may need to revisit that. As far as glycerin, you may be right. I have a bottle of glycerin that I don't even use. I sometimes seal with shea butter, Cantu Shea Butter leave-in or Motions Hydrate My Curl Pudding before the oil. Also, I usually prepoo with oils or a prepoo similar to the one used by Patchouli85 on YouTube.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346351 said:
			
		

> 2ndsbetter[/USER];16797657]I should've come into this thread a long time ago. I'm 1 year post BC but my hair is mostly 3 to 4 inches in different areas. I think I could've retained all 6 inches but I find myself trimming SSKs and split ends 3 to 4 times a week. My crown is the shortest part of my hair. It is forever dry and tangled. I moisturize and seal daily but hair still has SSKs the next day. Also, my hair is dry again as soon as I cowash, I think I may be low porosity based the on floating hair test. I did a permanent color a few weeks ago.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regimen
> Daily: S-Curl and seal with African Pride Growth Oil or shea butter mix, then I twist and wear a wig
> DC weekly: just tried Nunaat Silicon, then use CON leave-in or Cantu shea butter leave-in
> 
> At least twice a week I use my sulfur mix on my scalp.
> 
> I rarely shampoo and when I do I use black soap or Nexxus Therappe. I try to clarify once a month.


 
Are you sure your hair is ok with silicones?


----------



## BraunSugar

2ndsbetter That Cantu Shea Butter...  I know my hair was dry and felt coated and wrong for almost a month. It has cones in it so cowashing isn't going to remove it. If your hair has build up from product and cones that is not being properly removed by cowashing then you won't be able to get moisture into your hair because of the barriers.

I remember liking S-Curl, but switching to aloe vera juice because it was cheaper and natural. Nothing wrong w/commercial moisturizers, but nothing works for me like aloe vera juice. 

I see you are trimming SSKs 3-4 times a week. Have you considered braids instead of twists? For me they are better at keeping SSKs and tangled ends away.


----------



## virtuenow

2ndsbetter oh yeah, clarifying my hair [and that often] would be hair suicide.  I could never bounce back from stripping my dry natured 4b hair to that degree.  Maybe you can reconsider the extreme bounds you're going through for "clean" hair.  As far as pre-poo, you need to be sure your hair is damp w/water or avj before you apply those oils.  Otherwise the prepoo is ineffective.  Here's the pre-poo link:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482


----------



## wednesday

Hair profile? 4b/4c  natural, really tight coils, no curl pattern, fine strands, low density, shoulder length, horrible.

Reggie and products? Trader Joes tea tree tingle shampoo or Giovanni 50/50 shampoo. Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner or Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner. Le Kair cholesterol (DC). Kimmytube leave in with Giovanni direct leave in. EVOO, EVCO, JBCO, Jojoba oil.
When my hair is out i wash every 2 weeks.
First i detangle with water and an oil mix/ normally EVOO and EVCO and make sure it's in large twists.
Then i leave the oil in my hair as a pre-poo and sit under a heat cap.
Then i wash and rinse my hair in twists.
i take down each twist to apply my conditioner or DC and keep it in for at least an hour.
Rinse well in the twists (sometimes loose)
Towel dry and add my leave in to my hair in twists
i then take each twist down and put JBCO on the ends. 
I normally will let it dry in the large twists overnight to stretch it, then i put in medium-small 2 strandtwist and leave it alone for another 2 weeks.


How do you style your hair? box braids and yarn braids. When it's out of braids i 2 strand twist and wear it in a bun.

What problems do you have with your hair?
I'm over it. I'm over trying to grow my hair. I still haven't even made APL. It seems like i have perpetual split ends and single strand knots and it always gets worse when i wear my hair out of extension/yarn braids for an extended period of time. My edges are fuzzy and never seem to grow. My hair is so fine that it snaps really easily even though i use protein a lot. I've just decided i'm not even going to try anymore. I've spent SO MUCH money along the way and wasted so much time...and for what? I might relax my hair and then shave my head next year.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=212304 said:
			
		

> wednesday[/USER];16800897]Hair profile? 4b/4c natural, really tight coils, no curl pattern, fine strands, low density, shoulder length, horrible.
> 
> Reggie and products? Trader Joes tea tree tingle shampoo or Giovanni 50/50 shampoo. Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner or Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner. Le Kair cholesterol (DC). Kimmytube leave in with Giovanni direct leave in. EVOO, EVCO, JBCO, Jojoba oil.
> When my hair is out i wash every 2 weeks.
> First i detangle with water and an oil mix/ normally EVOO and EVCO and make sure it's in large twists.
> Then i leave the oil in my hair as a pre-poo and sit under a heat cap.
> Then i wash and rinse my hair in twists.
> i take down each twist to apply my conditioner or DC and keep it in for at least an hour.
> Rinse well in the twists (sometimes loose)
> Towel dry and add my leave in to my hair in twists
> i then take each twist down and put JBCO on the ends.
> I normally will let it dry in the large twists overnight to stretch it, then i put in medium-small 2 strandtwist and leave it alone for another 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> How do you style your hair? box braids and yarn braids. When it's out of braids i 2 strand twist and wear it in a bun.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> I'm over it. I'm over trying to grow my hair. I still haven't even made APL. It seems like i have perpetual split ends and single strand knots and it always gets worse when i wear my hair out of extension/yarn braids for an extended period of time. My edges are fuzzy and never seem to grow. My hair is so fine that it snaps really easily even though i use protein a lot. I've just decided i'm not even going to try anymore. I've spent SO MUCH money along the way and wasted so much time...and for what? I might relax my hair and then shave my head next year.


 
Before you cut or relax consider getting a Komazcare Hair Analysis so you can understand whats going on with your hair. It is a little pricey but it saves on the frustration.

Second, perhaps you should try the protein every 4 to 6 weeks. 

Third, what is your product for DC and what moisturizing DC are you using.

I am also using the Giovanni Direct as a leave-in in my kimmay tube. It's ok but not the best. Try applying more to your hair than you usually do. 

Are you DCing with any type of heat?

Check out the Komaza Hair Analysis thread. It may have some helpful tips and you will see what recommendations and the things that people are learning in the analysis.


----------



## DarkJoy

2ndsbetter said:


> I should've come into this thread a long time ago. I'm 1 year post BC but my hair is mostly 3 to 4 inches in different areas. I think I could've retained all 6 inches but I find myself trimming SSKs and split ends 3 to 4 times a week. My crown is the shortest part of my hair. It is forever dry and tangled. I moisturize and seal daily but hair still has SSKs the next day. Also, my hair is dry again as soon as I cowash, I think I may be low porosity based the on floating hair test. *I did a permanent color a few weeks ago.
> *
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regimen
> Daily: S-Curl and seal with African Pride Growth Oil or shea butter mix, then I twist and wear a wig
> DC weekly: just tried Nunaat Silicon, then use CON leave-in or Cantu shea butter leave-in
> 
> At least twice a week I use my sulfur mix on my scalp.
> 
> I rarely shampoo and when I do I use black soap or Nexxus Therappe. I try to clarify once a month.


2ndsbetter

Color! Man, that stuff can blast your hair to hell. A good guess may be that's what's causing your overly dryness, which in turn, makes you ssk. I had this problem and had to BC it all off.

Color hair needs special treatment. Even then it might be totally FUBAR. Agree with other posters--ditch the shampoo and silicones and glycerin. They exacerbate dryness. Aubrey GPB is a great product. I'd also recommend their other conditioners--blue camomile is their most moisturizing. 

Try the Green House Effect method--put a moisture condish or water on your dry hair (absolutely NO proteins--could make it worse), put it in plastic wrap, bags, a scarf and tie it up tight to sleep overnight. Co-wash it out in the morning. Seal with something heavy. Several times a week you might have to do this to save your color treated hair until the balance is back.


----------



## DarkJoy

wednesday said:


> Hair profile? 4b/4c  natural, really tight coils, no curl pattern, fine strands, low density, shoulder length, horrible.
> 
> Reggie and products? Trader Joes tea tree tingle shampoo or Giovanni 50/50 shampoo. Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner or Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner. Le Kair cholesterol (DC). Kimmytube leave in with Giovanni direct leave in. EVOO, EVCO, JBCO, Jojoba oil.
> When my hair is out i wash every 2 weeks.
> First i detangle with water and an oil mix/ normally EVOO and EVCO and make sure it's in large twists.
> Then i leave the oil in my hair as a pre-poo and sit under a heat cap.
> Then i wash and rinse my hair in twists.
> i take down each twist to apply my conditioner or DC and keep it in for at least an hour.
> Rinse well in the twists (sometimes loose)
> Towel dry and add my leave in to my hair in twists
> i then take each twist down and put JBCO on the ends.
> I normally will let it dry in the large twists overnight to stretch it, then i put in medium-small 2 strandtwist and leave it alone for another 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> How do you style your hair? box braids and yarn braids. When it's out of braids i 2 strand twist and wear it in a bun.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> I'm over it. I'm over trying to grow my hair. I still haven't even made APL. It seems like i have perpetual split ends and single strand knots and it always gets worse when i wear my hair out of extension/yarn braids for an extended period of time. My edges are fuzzy and never seem to grow. My hair is so fine that it snaps really easily even though i use protein a lot. I've just decided i'm not even going to try anymore. I've spent SO MUCH money along the way and wasted so much time...and for what? I might relax my hair and then shave my head next year.


@wednesday. What implements are you using? combs? brushes? head wraps? scarves? When was your last trim? Fine hairs MUST TRIM!

So sorry you  are having these troubles and considering going back to relaxers! Give it one more try. I'm of the fine-hair family and it is a hard place to be sometimes. It's frustrating to say the least! But if you go back to relaxing, you might find yourself at EL in 6months!

1st suggestion--For fine hairs, I always suggest ditching the shampoo. It's just too rough--dries us out, makes us brittle. Sulfate free, silicon free, it doesn't seem to matter. Try Terresentials, Wen, SM Purification Masque (and follow with a co-wash) or some other conditioner washes. It will help build up moisture quick.

2nd suggestion---stop wet-manipulating your hair. Twisting, untwisting all that is too much for wet fine hair. It gets water-logged and more fragile. You detangle before you wash anyway. Just leave it loose to wash.  gently blot dry and wait til it's barely damp to twist back up.

3rd suggestion--wash MORE often--to keep moisture up and build-up down.

4th suggestion--Dust the ends (less than 1/4" off) once a month only.

Hope this helps


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hair profile? 4A (all day, err'day LOL), dense but very fine strands...coarse-feeling, not porous (I think?)

*Reggie and products?* Yea...about that. I don't have a set reggie, even after 2 years! I think this is my biggest problem here. But I generally only wash and condition it once a week and I rarely DC, although I am trying to be better. I also only detangle once weekly, on wet hair and with plenty of condish. My products can be: Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus line, Suave coconut condish, V05 condish (including the kiwi clarifying condish, which I love), olive/coconut/JBC oils and water and aloe.
*
How do you style your hair?* I deviate between 2 or 3 styles: either braided under a half-wig, in mini-twists or in a twist/braid-out. The last one I rarely wear, the other 2 I like better.

*What problems do you have with your hair?* Hmm, I think my protein/moisture balance is _waaaaaaay_ off, like I NEVER use protein. I also cannot afford to be a person who tries a ton of products until I get the right one (young careerist here, gotta eat!), so I don't have staples. I also work a lot and go to school, so I just want to KISS (keep it simple silly) and I am always on the look out for reggies with hair like mine who are very simple and not full of a thousand products, but I rarely find it on here. My ends are also very dry, even though I never bother them, like at all. 


Can somebody please help me


----------



## 2ndsbetter

faithVA said:


> Are you sure your hair is ok with silicones?


 
I have no idea.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

BraunSugar said:


> @2ndsbetter That Cantu Shea Butter...  I know my hair was dry and felt coated and wrong for almost a month. It has cones in it so cowashing isn't going to remove it. If your hair has build up from product and cones that is not being properly removed by cowashing then you won't be able to get moisture into your hair because of the barriers.
> 
> I remember liking S-Curl, but switching to aloe vera juice because it was cheaper and natural. Nothing wrong w/commercial moisturizers, but nothing works for me like aloe vera juice.
> 
> I see you are trimming SSKs 3-4 times a week. Have you considered braids instead of twists? For me they are better at keeping SSKs and tangled ends away.


 

Not sure if I need to clarify with poo or baking soda. My scalp isn't dry right now but I may have buildup. I sipped AVJ but never got around to using it in my hair. The last time I attempted mini braids all the ends rolled up and it was a nightmare to undo them.


----------



## faithVA

2ndsbetter said:


> I have no idea.


 
Why not try eliminating them for 2 weeks and see how your hair is doing. But you will need to wash with a shampoo first to get them out. 

For my hair silicones blocked moisture to the cuticles, so I didn't get enough moisture into my hair no matter what I did.

This may not be the case for you but you it helps to eliminate ingredients that cause issues with hair and start clean and then add them one at a time to see what your hair hates. 

Try eliminating for 30 days: sulfates, parabens, silicones, mineral oil, petroleum. Then see how our hair feels. Then start adding products back in.


----------



## HanaKuroi

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> Hair profile? 4A (all day, err'day LOL), dense but very fine strands...coarse-feeling, not porous (I think?)
> 
> Reggie and products? Yea...about that. I don't have a set reggie, even after 2 years! I think this is my biggest problem here. But I generally only wash and condition it once a week and I rarely DC, although I am trying to be better. I also only detangle once weekly, on wet hair and with plenty of condish. My products can be: Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus line, Suave coconut condish, V05 condish (including the kiwi clarifying condish, which I love), olive/coconut/JBC oils and water and aloe.
> 
> How do you style your hair? I deviate between 2 or 3 styles: either braided under a half-wig, in mini-twists or in a twist/braid-out. The last one I rarely wear, the other 2 I like better.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair? Hmm, I think my protein/moisture balance is waaaaaaay off, like I NEVER use protein. I also cannot afford to be a person who tries a ton of products until I get the right one (young careerist here, gotta eat!), so I don't have staples. I also work a lot and go to school, so I just want to KISS (keep it simple silly) and I am always on the look out for reggies with hair like mine who are very simple and not full of a thousand products, but I rarely find it on here. My ends are also very dry, even though I never bother them, like at all.
> 
> Can somebody please help me



Hmmmmm I need clarification. You only want simple/no regimen recommendations. Is that right?


----------



## Bublin

Aw heck, I think the penny has just dropped after all these years.

I thought co-washing was with a conditioner only. I stopped because I got build up on both scalp and hair and my scalp itched so badly.

I have been doing some reading and I've realised I have been missing a step or not understanding the products I have been using.

So ladies clarify a few things for me..........
Am I supposed to cleanse my hair with a cleanser like Hair One first THEN co-wash with a regular conditioner.

I have VO5 Kiwi and Lime Clarifying conditioner - would I use this as the cleanser or the co-wash?

Can I use a deep conditioner as the co-wash?


----------



## DarkJoy

Hey @Bublin!

I just co-wash. But I use a cleansing conditioner that is meant for the purpose. I can see how products not meant specifically to co-wash can leave a buildup. This is probably really the case with silicon-containing condish.

If you like your current cowash products, you can always clarify your scalp/hair with a clarifying shampoo or baking soda every so often...


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy said:


> Hey @Bublin!
> 
> I just co-wash. But I use a cleansing conditioner that is meant for the purpose. I can see how products not meant specifically to co-wash can leave a buildup. This is probably really the case with silicon-containing condish.
> 
> If you like your current cowash products, you can always clarify your scalp/hair with a clarifying shampoo or baking soda every so often...


 
Hey DarkJoy

Right, OK so I can use the VO5 Clarifying Condish to co-wash.  I have the bottle but have never used it.  Before I was using silicon laden products to co-wash so that probably explains the build up.
I will def continue to use a poo on my scalp.

Is there any point in dc'ing or pre-pooing BEFORE a co-wash?  I can just imagine the build-up!!

DarkJoy, I see you give alot of advice for fine hair.  I was going to ask alot of questions but I have a feeling my hair is seriously lacking moisture which is causing the other problems.  I'll start co-washing and see how that goes.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bublin said:
			
		

> Hey DarkJoy
> 
> Right, OK so I can use the VO5 Clarifying Condish to co-wash.  I have the bottle but have never used it.  Before I was using silicon laden products to co-wash so that probably explains the build up.
> I will def continue to use a poo on my scalp.
> 
> Is there any point in dc'ing or pre-pooing BEFORE a co-wash?  I can just imagine the build-up!!
> 
> DarkJoy, I see you give alot of advice for fine hair.  I was going to ask alot of questions but I have a feeling my hair is seriously lacking moisture which is causing the other problems.  I'll start co-washing and see how that goes.



I am not sure about using that clarifying conditioner everyday. Noooo. Maybe the vo5 tea or milks.


----------



## Bublin

HanaKuroi said:


> I am not sure about using that clarifying conditioner everyday. Noooo. Maybe the vo5 tea or milks.


 
I wouldn't be using it everyday. Just once a week. Still think that's too much? I would be dc'ing afterwards.
I will look into the VO5 tea - EDT - It's called Revive Me Daily Conditioner here in the UK.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bublin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be using it everyday. Just once a week. Still think that's too much? I would be dc'ing afterwards.
> I will look into the VO5 tea - EDT - It's called Revive Me Daily Conditioner here in the UK.



I wouldn't use it once a week. As needed or if you feel you should once a month or every six weeks? I am hoping DarkJoy or faithVA will give their opinion. Unless you are using products that build up I don't think you need to weekly clarify.


----------



## Bublin

HanaKuroi said:


> I wouldn't use it once a week. As needed or if you feel you should once a month or every six weeks? I am hoping @DarkJoy or @faithVA will give their opinion. Unless you are using products that build up I don't think you need to weekly clarify.


 
Ah OK.  I am thinking I use alot of castor oil inbetween washes so it wouldn't do any harm.

I am confused much because I'm reading in the co-wash thread that people are loading the hair with a dc then co-washing it out.  I swear my hair and scalp would scream and would not be clean.  What am i missing here???? 
Maybe because my hair is dry I have to use alot of leave-ins to compensate, if I get co-washing down maybe the usage of leave-ins would reduce.


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin, are you experiencing specific problems?

I clarify once or twice a month with baking soda. I do it so often because I use grease for certain styles. If the hair isn't holding a style anymore (like twist outs looking yucky or moisture condish not penetrating), it's usually build-up so time to clarify.

Wonder what makes that conditioner clarifying? Whats the ingredients? 

There's nothing wrong with a pre-poo and DC after a CW. I do so once a week even though three times a week, I co-wash then follow with a regular moisture condish (for wash and go upkeep only). During those times, a reconstructor (with a little protein) seems to be keeping the proteins balanced because everything else in my regi is protein-free and super-moisturizing. My hair really seems to be retaining with this regimen...


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin said:


> Ah OK.  I am thinking I use alot of castor oil inbetween washes so it wouldn't do any harm.
> 
> I am confused much because I'm reading in the co-wash thread that people are loading the hair with a dc then co-washing it out.  I swear my hair and scalp would scream and would not be clean.  What am i missing here????
> Maybe because my hair is dry I have to use alot of leave-ins to compensate, if I get co-washing down maybe the usage of leave-ins would reduce.


Looking at this, Bublin, I realized I didn't need leave-ins anymore. In fact, they contributed to my dryness. I spritz with water or tea and seal with castor and it can literally retain that moisture for a cpl days now. Before, I was lucky to see the end of the day without lookin and feeling like steel wool.


----------



## Bublin

@DarkJoy Yes I have specific problems. Dryness is a huge problem which is why I need to re-visit co-washing with the correct products this time.
I suffer very badly from tangling and breakage. I don't know how I have retained so much length. I shed alot too but always have. I feel the dryness is causing the tangles and breakage so that is what I need to concentrate on.

I have also seen that you have advised not to do hair when it's soaking wet. I can only manipulate my hair when it is soaking, otherwise I would have a birds nest.

I would love to co-wash more than once a week but I'm only able to wear braidouts and they don't dry overnight. My hair fuzzes really badly so wearing a wet bun is out of the question - maybe co-washing will sort out the fuzzing.


----------



## DarkJoy

Your hair does not dry overnight? Are these large braids? hmmm.... maybe you have a low porosity issue too? It could also be the build-up thing too...

You could detangle during your pre-poo phase...and when its towel dried?

The good news is, looks like your hair grows fast, so it keeps ahead of the
 damage (if any).

Many a tea-head swear by black or herbal tea rinses for heavy shedding... (me included)


----------



## itsjusthair88

HanaKuroi said:


> Hmmmmm I need clarification. You only want simple/no regimen recommendations. Is that right?



Umm...I'm not sure, I mean if somebody has a reggie that's not super complicated or expensive, that would be nice. But really, just anything that could help me deal with my hair, because honestly, I'm about to texlax soon if I can't get all this under control. I don't even enjoy my hair erplexed


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy not drying overnight is a huge problem for me.  I have about 18 braids but they are on soaking wet hair.  Everything has to be done very wet hair or loaded with product.  Yes I have low porisity


----------



## DarkJoy

Ohh itsjusthair88--I see you live in the Bay too. Budget control and hair care is no joke where we live! Consider the cost of touch ups on top of that and its no cure for dryness either. You'll just be adding costs in the long run.

Find an Indian Market near you! sounds cray, BUT the cost of their  coconut and other oils is cheapcheap! Oils cost  $2.99. Including Vatika (a great hair oil)  and plain oils--coconut, sunflower, etc in their food section.

If you can spare ~$12 (that's with the tax!) head to Whole Foods and pick up an Aubrey Blue Camomile Conditioner! Most hydrating condish ever!  Works great as a DC too.

Shea Moisture products at Walgreens, CVS run about $10--however the Aubrey conditioners kick SM conditioners butt.

Grease runs ~$3. Yes, many LHCFers despise grease...yet, there are a secret sect of us (me included) find that it works! I went against the grain and got some--instant stop to SSKs! A fingerful on damp or wet styled hair before bed is all it takes! And it really locks-in moisture.
____

My single mom budget and simple reggi allow this (I get min 3-months from commercial products using them for 2 people):

Cleansing/Conditioning


prepoo with vatika oil (2.99 per bottle)
SM purification mask ($10 a jar)
co wash with a Wen knockoff (Lisa Rachel-only $8 a bottle)
tea rinse (less than $1 a batch) for added moisture and strength
DC (aubrey = $12), rinse.
Styling


Home made flax gel (less than $1 a batch) for wash n go
castor oil ($7)
moist twist outs with $3 grease.
I also home-make other things that save cash, but understand that not everyone wants to bother being a mixtress...


----------



## HanaKuroi

The only thing I want to add to Joy's post is to start with hair free of product. Either by clarifying, baking soda, mudwash, sulfate shampoo. Start with naked hair first.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> Aw heck, I think the penny has just dropped after all these years.
> 
> I thought co-washing was with a conditioner only. I stopped because I got build up on both scalp and hair and my scalp itched so badly.
> 
> I have been doing some reading and I've realised I have been missing a step or not understanding the products I have been using.
> 
> So ladies clarify a few things for me..........
> Am I supposed to cleanse my hair with a cleanser like Hair One first THEN co-wash with a regular conditioner.
> 
> I have VO5 Kiwi and Lime Clarifying conditioner - would I use this as the cleanser or the co-wash?
> 
> Can I use a deep conditioner as the co-wash?


 
Hey Bublin. Where have you been young lady? Haven't seen you in a while. Sorry, I'm late to the party but I was actually doing my hair.

Perhaps cowashing ONLY is not for you. What I mean by that is, it may not be good for you to only cowash your hair and never use shampoo. I shampoo once a week, and I cowash 1 to 2 times a week. Some people shampoo once a month and cowash all other times. 

Sometimes I shampoo and then use an instant conditioner. Sometimes I shampoo and then use a DC. Sometimes I cowash and then DC. I have no hard and fast rule, I am going by how my scalp and hair feels.

Listen to your scalp, if it needs to be shampooed, shampoo it. If you need extra moisture and want to cowash mid-week do that.

I am not a clarifier. My hair is already dry. I don't really think using clarifying shampoo on a regular basis is good unless you are using a lot of cones or something. Find a gentle shampoo or cleansing conditioner.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> Hey @DarkJoy
> 
> Right, OK so I can use the VO5 Clarifying Condish to co-wash. I have the bottle but have never used it. Before I was using silicon laden products to co-wash so that probably explains the build up.
> I will def continue to use a poo on my scalp.
> 
> Is there any point in dc'ing or pre-pooing BEFORE a co-wash? I can just imagine the build-up!!
> 
> DarkJoy, I see you give alot of advice for fine hair. I was going to ask alot of questions but I have a feeling my hair is seriously lacking moisture which is causing the other problems. I'll start co-washing and see how that goes.


 
If you are shampoo on some schedule, I think you will be ok and not have to many problems with build-up. I prepoo sometimes before cowash, but I also shampoo once a week or at least every two weeks. 

Find something other than a clarifying conditioner to cowash with and save the clarifying for special occassions. 

I don't DC before I cowash but I have cowashed and then DCd. Why? Because I have product in my hair so I at least want to water rinse and my hair just feels better if I water rinse and then use and instant vs. just water rinsing and then putting on a deep conditioner.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> I wouldn't be using it everyday. Just once a week. Still think that's too much? I would be dc'ing afterwards.
> I will look into the VO5 tea - EDT - It's called *Revive Me Daily Conditioner* here in the UK.


 
This sounds better.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> Ah OK. I am thinking I use alot of castor oil inbetween washes so it wouldn't do any harm.
> 
> I am confused much because I'm reading in the co-wash thread that people are loading the hair with a dc then co-washing it out. I swear my hair and scalp would scream and would not be clean. What am i missing here????
> Maybe because my hair is dry I have to use alot of leave-ins to compensate, if I get co-washing down maybe the usage of leave-ins would reduce.


 
Just incorporate a cleansing product in the right times and you will be fine. And you don't need a super cleansing product to get normal products out. I can even get unpetroleum jelly and shea butter out of my hair with normal shampoo. So try a regular shampoo or cleansing product first and only then try the clarifying shampoo. If you strip the moisture out of your hair on a regular basis, no amount of DC will be able to get it back in


----------



## faithVA

[USER=285954 said:
			
		

> itsjusthair88[/USER];16804661]Umm...I'm not sure, I mean if somebody has a reggie that's not super complicated or expensive, that would be nice. But really, just anything that could help me deal with my hair, because honestly, I'm about to texlax soon if I can't get all this under control. I don't even enjoy my hair erplexed


 

Not ignoring your post, I am just not good with giving regimens. I am better at helping people with certain pieces. But I would have to ask a million questions to help you build a regimen. So I am leaving this to those who are better at it than I.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy not drying overnight is a huge problem for me. I have about 18 braids but they are on soaking wet hair. Everything has to be done very wet hair or loaded with product. Yes I have low porisity


 
To help dry, and this may not solve your problem but 
1. Make your twists or braids smaller. Braids take longer than twists to dry.
2. Apply a t-shirt to your hair for 20 minutes to soak up excess water and product.
3. Leave your hair uncovered as long as possible to dry. Don't wrap your head until you ar ready to go to bed.
4. As soon as you get up, unwrap your hair.
5. If you are going to wear it out and your hair is damp, If you can unravel the twists or braids but do not manipulate them.
6. Let them continue to air dry until the very last moment before you have to style it.

The more your hair is allowed to receive air circulation the faster it will dry. The more hair that is piled together, the slower it will dry.


----------



## itsjusthair88

DarkJoy said:


> Ohh @itsjusthair88--I see you live in the Bay too. Budget control and hair care is no joke where we live! Consider the cost of touch ups on top of that and its no cure for dryness either. You'll just be adding costs in the long run.
> 
> Find an Indian Market near you! sounds cray, BUT the cost of their  coconut and other oils is cheapcheap! Oils cost  $2.99. Including Vatika (a great hair oil)  and plain oils--coconut, sunflower, etc in their food section.
> 
> If you can spare ~$12 (that's with the tax!) head to Whole Foods and pick up an Aubrey Blue Camomile Conditioner! Most hydrating condish ever!  Works great as a DC too.
> 
> Shea Moisture products at Walgreens, CVS run about $10--however the Aubrey conditioners kick SM conditioners butt.
> 
> Grease runs ~$3. Yes, many LHCFers despise grease...yet, there are a secret sect of us (me included) find that it works! I went against the grain and got some--instant stop to SSKs! A fingerful on damp or wet styled hair before bed is all it takes! And it really locks-in moisture.
> ____
> 
> My single mom budget and simple reggi allow this (I get min 3-months from commercial products using them for 2 people):
> 
> Cleansing/Conditioning
> 
> 
> prepoo with vatika oil (2.99 per bottle)
> SM purification mask ($10 a jar)
> co wash with a Wen knockoff (Lisa Rachel-only $8 a bottle)
> tea rinse (less than $1 a batch) for added moisture and strength
> DC (aubrey = $12), rinse.
> Styling
> 
> 
> Home made flax gel (less than $1 a batch) for wash n go
> castor oil ($7)
> moist twist outs with $3 grease.
> I also home-make other things that save cash, but understand that not everyone wants to bother being a mixtress...



DarkJoy Girl, the Bay is NO JOKE rent is a killer! lol thanks for the recommendations, I cannot thank you enough. I will be looking for an Indian store this week and although I despise Whole Foods, I may swing by there when I get paid, can I ask you a few questions???

1. What tea rinse do you use? How does it add moisture? I have plenty of tea, how do you use it? 
2. How do you make flax seed gel? I want to try it
3. Where do you get the WEN knock off from? I want to stop using shampoo

THANKS...and I don't mind being a mixtress, I usually mix oils and condish anyway to stretch them out. 



faithVA said:


> Not ignoring your post, I am just not good with giving regimens. I am better at helping people with certain pieces. But I would have to ask a million questions to help you build a regimen. So I am leaving this to those who are better at it than I.



faithVA it's OK, I understand I asked a lot...I guess what I really want a way to keep my ends moisturized and to figure out if I need protein in my reggie, which I think I do, I just don't know what kind of protein to use, etc. Thanks!


----------



## DarkJoy

itsjusthair88 said:


> @DarkJoy Girl, the Bay is NO JOKE rent is a killer! lol thanks for the recommendations, I cannot thank you enough.
> 
> 1. What tea rinse do you use? How does it add moisture? I have plenty of tea, how do you use it?
> 2. How do you make flax seed gel? I want to try it
> 3. Where do you get the WEN knock off from? I want to stop using shampoo
> 
> THANKS...and I don't mind being a mixtress, I usually mix oils and condish anyway to stretch them out.


@itsjusthair88, girl--rent, food, gas (is it REALLY almost $4.40 a gal lately?!?!) ugh... 

*Flax seed gel recipe by Naptural85* (I stir in castor oil and whatever other oil on hand with EO right after straining). Refrigerate! Yes, it DOES make the hair crispy like any other gel. Doesnt seem to be damaging my fragile hair, tho... *knocks wood* Seems to fend off my ssks too--and I was plagued by them.
*
Wen knockoff (Lisa Rachel)* I at the black BSS not general ones like Sally's. DOesn't smell as good but I ain't paying for Wen right now.

*Whole Foods shopping list*
-flax seeds: buy in the bulk section. the packaged ones cost too much. buy what you can afford and not a $15 container. ridiculous!

-Aubrey Blue Camo Condish and/or GPB or Honey Suckle Rose

-Giovanni Direct Leave-in, 50:50 condish ($15 ish): People swear by this line...My hair didn't like. Yours may like.

-Herbs/Teas (see below): if you wanna try something exotic or diff, go to the BULK tea area. Tons cheaper!! Sure, some say $15 a pound, but do you know how many leaves it takes to make a pound?! Damn near a kitchen garbage bag (lol!) You'd be drinking and pouring tea for 5 years! I usually get $3 - $4 worth of whatever and have enough for a couple months... Just weigh and do the math...Cheaper than the fancy box ones... 

*Teas (challenge link in my siggie)*
-lotta ladies like the black teas like lipton, green teas, herbal teas, or your leftover coffee...as long as there's no sweeteners and artificial flavors. They slow the shedding process and keep it thick(er) and stronger (depending on the herb). Gotta experiment to see which your hair likes best... Just make a cup of tea, let it sit for a while and cool then pour it over your head after washing! Some add their DC on top. You can store some in the fridge in a spray bottle and use it like a leave-in/refresher once you find what your hair likes. 

You can always PM me, if you like...
Keep us posted!


----------



## BraunSugar

itsjusthair88

You have gotten some great suggestions for a cheap products from DarkJoy. I'll share mine with you. I have always promised myself that I'd never spend more than $10 on a hair product. Can you believe that I never have? The most expensive product I've purchased in almost 2.5 years is Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie for $9.99. Didn't even repurchase 

Okay, here's my list:

Cleansing & Refreshing Hair 
Black Soap- You can get from the drug store for about $3-4 a bar. I have a BSS that carries it, so I get it there)
VO5- It's good for removing a little product build up and to refresh my hair between washes if I need it. $0.89 a bottle at Walmart

Detangler & Conditioner
Tresemme Naturals- About $4. It's on sale pretty often in places like Walmart, Walgreens, etc.

Leave-In
I make my own leave-in. Recipe is:
3/4 cup Aloe Vera Gel- Fruit Of The Earth $4
1/4 cup crisco- $5 for a big container. It lasts about 3 months
2 tbsps Grapeseed Oil- $6 bottle
1 tbsp Castor Oil- $5 for a small bottle

Moisturizer
Aloe Vera Juice- $8 Gallon

Styler
Flaxseed Gel- $4 24oz Flaxseeds @ grocery store in baking aisle
Honey- (Goes in the flaxseed gel to give it a firm hold. About $5)
Sometimes I just style with my leave-in.

I'm on a budget and a cheap skate in general.


----------



## DarkJoy

BraunSugar does your leave in get solid or creamy-like with the crisco?

I love your penny saving ideas too!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> @BraunSugar does your leave in get solid or creamy-like with the crisco?
> 
> I love your penny saving ideas too!


 
BraunSugar, I assume you are using the solid crisco and not the liquid one. Is that correct?


----------



## BraunSugar

DarkJoy said:


> @BraunSugar does your leave in get solid or creamy-like with the crisco?
> 
> I love your penny saving ideas too!





faithVA said:


> @BraunSugar, I assume you are using the solid crisco and not the liquid one. Is that correct?



Yes it is the solid crisco. The end result is nice and fluffy/whipped.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

I think I just undid all my work. I prepoo'd overnight with African Pride Olive Mix. I washed with an ACV rinse earlier then applied my leave-ins. My hair was super dry after and I could hear the comb tearing through it as I prepped my hair for cornrows.  Did the ACV dry my hair out or was the cause not using DC? My hair was moist after the pre-poo?


----------



## Bublin

@DarkJoy @HanaKuroi @faithVA

Ladies thank you for all the advice.

This morning I bought a small bottle of VO5 Revive Me Daily Conditioner for just 99p and Curly Q's Cleansing Cream.

I got home early this afternoon and this is what I did.......

Rinsed with water
Co-washed with the VO5, rinsed, applied more VO5 and applied the cleansing cream to 2 small patches on my head where it always itches. Rinsed.
Applied Keracare Humecto and Castor Oil and put on a conditioning cap for 30 mins.
Rinsed and used the VO5 to comb through my hair....alot easier than usual.

At this point my curls looked very hydrated and popped. My hair felt strangely very clean and no where near as tangled. Put in four big twists and put a t-shirt on my head for about 10 minutes to soak up extra moisture.

I then applied Blue Magic Herbal Leave-in and sealed with castor oil. Put in 16 braids and right now it's on course to be completely dry in the morning.

I'm touching my hair and it feels very very soft. No itchy scalp.

I now see that co-washing has everything to do with the actual conditioner you use.


----------



## faithVA

2ndsbetter said:


> I think I just undid all my work. I prepoo'd overnight with African Pride Olive Mix. I washed with an ACV rinse earlier then applied my leave-ins. My hair was super dry after and I could hear the comb tearing through it as I prepped my hair for cornrows. Did the ACV dry my hair out or was the cause not using DC? My hair was moist after the pre-poo?


 
Maybe it was the ACV. Not using a DC shouldn't make your hair feel dry. Maybe it was the wrong ratio.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy @HanaKuroi @faithVA
> 
> Ladies thank you for all the advice.
> 
> This morning I bought a small bottle of VO5 Revive Me Daily Conditioner for just 99p and Curly Q's Cleansing Cream.
> 
> I got home early this afternoon and this is what I did.......
> 
> Rinsed with water
> Co-washed with the VO5, rinsed, applied more VO5 and applied the cleansing cream to 2 small patches on my head where it always itches. Rinsed.
> Applied Keracare Humecto and Castor Oil and put on a conditioning cap for 30 mins.
> Rinsed and used the VO5 to comb through my hair....alot easier than usual.
> 
> At this point my curls looked very hydrated and popped. My hair felt strangely very clean and no where near as tangled. Put in four big twists and put a t-shirt on my head for about 10 minutes to soak up extra moisture.
> 
> I then applied Blue Magic Herbal Leave-in and sealed with castor oil. Put in 16 braids and right now it's on course to be completely dry in the morning.
> 
> I'm touching my hair and it feels very very soft. No itchy scalp.
> 
> I now see that co-washing has everything to do with the actual conditioner you use.


 
Let us know how it turns out. Glad it seems to be working out better.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

faithVA said:


> Maybe it was the ACV. Not using a DC shouldn't make your hair feel dry. Maybe it was the wrong ratio.


 
Perhaps. I used to 2tbsp ACV to 4 cups of H20. The fact that my hair felt like it wasn't penetrated by the leave-ins after ACV makes me think I'm low porosity or using the wrong leave-ins.  After checking other threads, I'm thinking of investing in the Komaza Hair Care Analysis or the one from Live Curly Live Free.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346351 said:
			
		

> 2ndsbetter[/USER];16811141]Perhaps. I used to 2tbsp ACV to 4 cups of H20. The fact that my hair felt like it wasn't penetrated by the leave-ins after ACV makes me think I'm low porosity or using the wrong leave-ins. After checking other threads, I'm thinking of investing in the Komaza Hair Care Analysis or the one from Live Curly Live Free.


 
From what I read you want to dilute it to 2 TBSP for a litre of water. I don't do them but they were talking about this in the Komaza Care thread today.

Do you usually have an issue with your leave-ins? What leave-ins did you use? 

Not sure that you need an analysis yet, but if you do decide to get one, it's worth paying the extra money for the Komaza Care. But hold on that for a moment. Let's see if we can figure out what happened today.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

faithVA I use CON lemongrass & rosemary leave-in then sealed with a shea butter mix. To be honest, they have never really been that good for me.  I colored a few weeks ago & have baggied for GHE to combat dryness so I don't want to blame the color.


----------



## HanaKuroi

2ndsbetter said:
			
		

> I think I just undid all my work. I prepoo'd overnight with African Pride Olive Mix. I washed with an ACV rinse earlier then applied my leave-ins. My hair was super dry after and I could hear the comb tearing through it as I prepped my hair for cornrows.  Did the ACV dry my hair out or was the cause not using DC? My hair was moist after the pre-poo?


Okay, here are the ingredients in the African Pride Mix:

Ingredients: Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Persia Gratissima (Avocado) Oil [contains Vitamins B2, D, A, E, K, and Potassium], Linum Usitassimum (Flax) Seed Oil, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Silk Amino Acids, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Protein, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl Silanetriol, Pheny Trimenthicone, CI47000 (D&C Yellow 11), CI 61565 (D&C Green #6), TBHQ, Propylparaben, Parfum (Fragrance), Lanolin Oil, C12-C14 Alkyl Benzoate

There are a bunch of ingredients that can make your hair hard. It has lots of protein. Protein can male your hair hard if you don't properly moisturize. Also some people can't tolerate protein at all.

Eta: is this the right one.


----------



## DarkJoy

2ndsbetter said:


> I think I just undid all my work. I prepoo'd overnight with African Pride Olive Mix. I washed with an ACV rinse earlier then applied my leave-ins. My hair was super dry after and I could hear the comb tearing through it as I prepped my hair for cornrows.  Did the ACV dry my hair out or was the cause not using DC? My hair was moist after the pre-poo?


oh noooooo @2ndsbetter! sorrrrrry you're having a bad hair day!

What's this African Pride product? What's the name? Is it a condish? Please share...it sounds like protein overload....

ETA. nvm...hana handled it...lol... woooooooow! That's hella protein: Silk Amino Acids, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Protein, Glycine Soja  (Soybean) Protein, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein  PG-Propyl Silanetriol, PLUS the wheat germ oil which is kinda proteiny

Get a moisture DC quick! use heat, steam...


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy @HanaKuroi @faithVA
> 
> Ladies thank you for all the advice.
> 
> This morning I bought a small bottle of VO5 Revive Me Daily Conditioner for just 99p and Curly Q's Cleansing Cream.



Yes, please do tell us how they come out! Glad you saw an improvement already.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bublin said:
			
		

> @DarkJoy @HanaKuroi @faithVA
> 
> Ladies thank you for all the advice.
> 
> This morning I bought a small bottle of VO5 Revive Me Daily Conditioner for just 99p and Curly Q's Cleansing Cream.
> 
> I got home early this afternoon and this is what I did.......
> 
> Rinsed with water
> Co-washed with the VO5, rinsed, applied more VO5 and applied the cleansing cream to 2 small patches on my head where it always itches. Rinsed.
> Applied Keracare Humecto and Castor Oil and put on a conditioning cap for 30 mins.
> Rinsed and used the VO5 to comb through my hair....alot easier than usual.
> 
> At this point my curls looked very hydrated and popped. My hair felt strangely very clean and no where near as tangled. Put in four big twists and put a t-shirt on my head for about 10 minutes to soak up extra moisture.
> 
> I then applied Blue Magic Herbal Leave-in and sealed with castor oil. Put in 16 braids and right now it's on course to be completely dry in the morning.
> 
> I'm touching my hair and it feels very very soft. No itchy scalp.
> 
> I now see that co-washing has everything to do with the actual conditioner you use.



I am glad things are improving. Yay!


----------



## faithVA

2ndsbetter said:


> @faithVA I use CON lemongrass & rosemary leave-in then sealed with a shea butter mix. To be honest, they have never really been that good for me. I colored a few weeks ago & have baggied for GHE to combat dryness so I don't want to blame the color.


 
The ladies are saying it's protein overload but I don't know if it is or not. You have a lot of different things going on right now so it's hard to pinpoint what's going on. You have color, an overnight prepoo and ACV. 

I do agree with doing a moisturizing DC just to see if you can get some balance to your hair.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

HanaKuroi thanks, that's the right one.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

faithVA said:


> The ladies are saying it's protein overload but I don't know if it is or not. You have a lot of different things going on right now so it's hard to pinpoint what's going on. You have color, an overnight prepoo and ACV.
> 
> I do agree with doing a moisturizing DC just to see if you can get some balance to your hair.


 

All I have in the house right now is the CON Intense Conditioning Treatment. I may try that. What do you all think of making a spritz of water and conditioner? I have Curls Coconut Curladd, Suave Almond & Shea Butter and VO5 Moisture Milks.  Thanks to everyone for all your help


----------



## HanaKuroi

2ndsbetter said:
			
		

> All I have in the house right now is the CON Intense Conditioning Treatment. I may try that. What do you all think of making a spritz of water and conditioner? I have Curls Coconut Curladd, Suave Almond & Shea Butter and VO5 Moisture Milks.  Thanks to everyone for all your help



Before you try anything you need to read the labels and figure out if it is a moisturizing or strengthening/protein conditioner. I know the moisture milks has protein. I don't know about the others.


----------



## 2ndsbetter

I will definitely review the labels.


----------



## DarkChyld

Hair profile? 3c/4a. Fine strands. Wavy in the front and curly in the back

Regimen and products? Wet it daily with either steam from the shower or spray bottle. I oil scalp and re-seal ends daily with Mix #1. When I'm bored, I massage my temples to stimulate that area. I cowash twice a week with one of the following: Organix Tea Tree, Organix Coconut or  Suave Shea Butter. If I have it, I also use DevaCurl One Condition. I wash my hair with shampoo at least once a week with Suave Shea Butter shampoo, Nexxus Therappe Luxurious Hydrating Shampoo, or DevaCurl No Poo (again if I have it). I detangle my hair at least once a week.
I do not have a concrete leave in. I have been using Ojon Hydrating Leave In and it's pretty good. 
Currently, I dc once a week with Osmo Essence intensive deep repair mask if I've just had extensions. I also use Redken Butter Soft, ORS Olive Oil or Moroccan Oil Hydrating Mask. Sometimes I use heat and other times, I use two processing caps and a towel.

Mix #1 (my creation): 3 oz EVOO, .5 oz Tea Tree Oil, and .5oz Vatika Coconut oil. I mix this in a bottle that can be used with applicator caps. I find the applicator cap is effective when oiling the scalp in sections or when I'm wearing a net weave.

How do you style your hair? I usually wear my hair out with a soft headband to keep it off my face. Sometimes, I pull it back into a pony puff.

What problems do you have with your hair?
1. My hair has thinned out due to stress and my edges have thinned. I can see my scalp. It thinned while I had a weave so the next one that I got, I had more of my hair left out so that I could pay special care to that area.
2. It doesn't clump together in curls anymore.
3. My hair is so dry. I drink lots of water, eat pretty healthy and take daily vitamins (Green Active Women's from GNC and a calcium supplement)
4. I only know how to a twist out and have had only one successful twist out.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkChyld said:


> Hair profile? 3c/4a. Fine strands. Wavy in the front and curly in the back
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 1. My hair has thinned out due to stress and my edges have thinned. I can see my scalp. It thinned while I had a weave so the next one that I got, I had more of my hair left out so that I could pay special care to that area.
> 2. It doesn't clump together in curls anymore.
> 3. My hair is so dry. I drink lots of water, eat pretty healthy and take daily vitamins (Green Active Women's from GNC and a calcium supplement)
> 4. I only know how to a twist out and have had only one successful twist out.


 
Welcome @DarkChyld I recommend that you first learn why your hair is thinning by consulting a medical profession. You mentioned stress but it may be a condition that you are not aware of. I posted many moons ago that my sister suffered from dry, brittle thinning hair and it turned out she had a thyroid condition. 

Although weaves and braids are used for protective styling if done tightly they can pull hair damaging the root causing traction alopecia which contributes to thin hair. Also, the needles used in attaching the weave can pierce you hair shaft causing mid shaft split and other damage that break hair. Once you found the source of your thinning hair, then you can work on regaining volume, body and length.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=201580 said:
			
		

> DarkChyld[/USER];16814575]Hair profile? 3c/4a. Fine strands. Wavy in the front and curly in the back
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 1. My hair has thinned out due to stress and my edges have thinned. I can see my scalp. It thinned while I had a weave so the next one that I got, I had more of my hair left out so that I could pay special care to that area.
> 2. It doesn't clump together in curls anymore.
> 3. My hair is so dry. I drink lots of water, eat pretty healthy and take daily vitamins (Green Active Women's from GNC and a calcium supplement)
> 4. I only know how to a twist out and have had only one successful twist out.


 
Welcome  

Sorry about your thinning. But you can reverse so stay hopeful. While you are trying to reverse it you probably should stay away from weaves and extensions and give it a break. 

I know you may not have your styling skills where you want, but for all of us it takes practice. And you are worth the investment.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkChyld said:
			
		

> Hair profile? 3c/4a. Fine strands. Wavy in the front and curly in the back
> 
> Regimen and products? Wet it daily with either steam from the shower or spray bottle. I oil scalp and re-seal ends daily with Mix #1. When I'm bored, I massage my temples to stimulate that area. I cowash twice a week with one of the following: Organix Tea Tree, Organix Coconut or  Suave Shea Butter. If I have it, I also use DevaCurl One Condition. I wash my hair with shampoo at least once a week with Suave Shea Butter shampoo, Nexxus Therappe Luxurious Hydrating Shampoo, or DevaCurl No Poo (again if I have it). I detangle my hair at least once a week.
> I do not have a concrete leave in. I have been using Ojon Hydrating Leave In and it's pretty good.
> Currently, I dc once a week with Osmo Essence intensive deep repair mask if I've just had extensions. I also use Redken Butter Soft, ORS Olive Oil or Moroccan Oil Hydrating Mask. Sometimes I use heat and other times, I use two processing caps and a towel.
> 
> Mix #1 (my creation): 3 oz EVOO, .5 oz Tea Tree Oil, and .5oz Vatika Coconut oil. I mix this in a bottle that can be used with applicator caps. I find the applicator cap is effective when oiling the scalp in sections or when I'm wearing a net weave.
> 
> How do you style your hair? I usually wear my hair out with a soft headband to keep it off my face. Sometimes, I pull it back into a pony puff.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 1. My hair has thinned out due to stress and my edges have thinned. I can see my scalp. It thinned while I had a weave so the next one that I got, I had more of my hair left out so that I could pay special care to that area.
> 2. It doesn't clump together in curls anymore.
> 3. My hair is so dry. I drink lots of water, eat pretty healthy and take daily vitamins (Green Active Women's from GNC and a calcium supplement)
> 4. I only know how to a twist out and have had only one successful twist out.



things stand out to me. Your conditioners and your lack of moisturizing and sealing in your regimen.  Also the weekly shampooing.

I had some of those conditioners and I think they have silicones. Some people are able to use them without problems.  Sometimes silicones can build up and block your hair from receiving moisture and require a sulfate shampoo to remove them. Sulfate shampoos are quite drying. 

Are your conditioners moisturizing or strengthening? I decided to research your conditioners (can't sleep) and I don't like what I found. 
The organix conditioners have at least 3 types of proteins and dimethicone high on the ingredients list. They don't seem to be moisturizing at all.  The reviews say that these conditioners dried out their hair. 
The Suave Shea Butter conditioner reviews are the most disturbing. It can cause thinning and hair to fall out. Here is the link be your own judge. http://www.makeupalley.com/product/x_showreview.asp?ItemID=128152

End of reply part 1. I just lost half of my reply. I have more to add but the app messed up. I will post this now before I lose this too.


----------



## HanaKuroi

The Nexxus Therappe seems to be a sulfate shampoo which would strip all the cones from your hair and any moisture and any oils making your hair even drier. (I am not sure if my reply about cones was deleted, I can't see while replying using this app) Cowashing with silicones that may keep out moisture, not moisturizing and sealing, dcing with silicones (one of you dcs seems quite nice) and removing with a sulfate shampoo is probably making your dryness worse. 

I am guessing you are in the UK based on one of the products you use. The dc that you use after weave removal seems to be very good! 

How do you feel about altering your regimen? 

Eta: I didn't have the energy to retype everything that was deleted with my thumb. 

Eta2: the redken buttersoft and the ors have silicones. The morrocon oil iirc is okay but I would use the osmo dc.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkChyld Welcome! I am sorry about your issues with weave damage.


----------



## faithVA

You go HanaKuroi. You are good at this


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> You go HanaKuroi. You are good at this



Aww, I am trying. You are the one who is good at this. I always pay attention when you post.


----------



## DarkJoy

Welcome and sorry to hear about your troubles DarkChyld!

The ladies have given fantastic advice and I agree about those products. Time to dump the cones and only use sulfate shampoos on the rare occasion to clarify. This includes the devacurl products which has hidden cones (don't get me started!!)

The only thing I have to add because I'm sure you're overwhelmed is, barring med issues, I'm pretty confident your edge thinning is due to the scarf. Try a silk or satin without any elastics. 

Keep us in the loop!

HHJ!


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA is right! You kickass HanaKuroi! 

You ain't chopped liver either faith!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> @faithVA is right! You kickass @HanaKuroi!


 
Right Right   And she's trying to be all modest.


----------



## HanaKuroi

First of all you ladies made me use my laptop just to reply. DarkJoy you also give solid and wonderful advice. I really appreciate the compliments. faithVA Thank you both.


----------



## DarkChyld

Thank you for all of your suggestions. I am very open to changing my regimen. I've changed it a few times. I use the Osmo the most for deep conditioning...it's a favorite.


----------



## DarkChyld

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> The Nexxus Therappe seems to be a sulfate shampoo which would strip all the cones from your hair and any moisture and any oils making your hair even drier. (I am not sure if my reply about cones was deleted, I can't see while replying using this app) Cowashing with silicones that may keep out moisture, not moisturizing and sealing, dcing with silicones (one of you dcs seems quite nice) and removing with a sulfate shampoo is probably making your dryness worse.
> 
> I am guessing you are in the UK based on one of the products you use. The dc that you use after weave removal seems to be very good!
> 
> How do you feel about altering your regimen?
> 
> Eta: I didn't have the energy to retype everything that was deleted with my thumb.
> 
> Eta2: the redken buttersoft and the ors have silicones. The morrocon oil iirc is okay but I would use the osmo dc.


I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

I am going to admit to myself that breakage gets the best of me each and every time.  I don't know how to put it to rest.  I have to do my hair dry/semi-dry to keep SSK at bay but then it breaks.  I really want to just cut it all off.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=64807 said:
			
		

> IrrationalThoughts[/USER];16820285]I am going to admit to myself that breakage gets the best of me each and every time. I don't know how to put it to rest. I have to do my hair dry/semi-dry to keep SSK at bay but then it breaks. I really want to just cut it all off.


 
I hear your frustration. At what point are you applying your leave-in and moisturizers? And what are you using?


----------



## faithVA

I am making a little progress. My wash, condition regimen is working out. And I think I am making improvements on the initial leave-in after washing. It doesn't get me through several days but it does feel good that first day. Now I need to figure out how to moisturize the days between washes. I thought I had it yesterday but by mid-day it had dried up. But at least its progress. 

Going to keep playing around with the GHE method and see if over time that helps any.


----------



## kristaa.10

I would like your help 
Hair profile: Type 4 (A I think), fine strands, medium density.

Reggie and products: Honestly, I have not been the most consistent with products but I dont think that is the reason why I have the problems that I do.

I wash weekly with some sort of non-sulfate poo (I have/do use sulfates on occasion). I've also experimented with co-washing instead of shampooing but my hair tends to not feel clean.

My conditioner of choice is HE Hello Hydration.
I DC weekly with either Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC or some type of protein DC (Aubrey Organics GPB, Camille Rose Naturals Algae DC)
I started using cassia about once a month earlier this year, it helps cut down the amount of broken hairs i see for like for a week or so. I have a steamer but I don't use it much anymore as it didn't seem to be helping my DCs any more than normal.

How do you style your hair? I've been a big protective styler ever since I've had enough hair to be able to. I usually bun, cinnabun, or wear twisted pin up styles that have my ends tucked/pinned for at least 4-5 days out of the week. The other days I will usually wear a puff. I almost never wear my hair out.

What problems do you have with your hair? 
I'm honestly frustrated with stagnant length as well as breakage/split ends/rough ends. I take care of my hair 100 times better than when I was permed/frying and dyeing my hair but my ends still behave like I am, lol. I have been natural for what will be two years this coming March and I still have never gotten a hold on breakage/nasty ends. 

I also want to say that I have used heat on my hair a total of three times since my BC in March 2011 and each time was just using a blow dryer, no flat iron. I have a satin pillowcase and scarf, I finger detangle and dry with a micro fiber towel.

I would greatly appreciate your help. I feel like I have exhausted every option at this point.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=129805 said:
			
		

> kristaa.10[/USER];16822699]I would like your help
> Hair profile: Type 4 (A I think), fine strands, medium density.
> 
> Reggie and products: Honestly, I have not been the most consistent with products but I dont think that is the reason why I have the problems that I do.
> 
> I wash weekly with some sort of non-sulfate poo (I have/do use sulfates on occasion). I've also experimented with co-washing instead of shampooing but my hair tends to not feel clean.
> 
> My conditioner of choice is HE Hello Hydration.
> I DC weekly with either Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC or some type of protein DC (Aubrey Organics GPB, Camille Rose Naturals Algae DC)
> I started using cassia about once a month earlier this year, it helps cut down the amount of broken hairs i see for like for a week or so. I have a steamer but I don't use it much anymore as it didn't seem to be helping my DCs any more than normal.
> 
> How do you style your hair? I've been a big protective styler ever since I've had enough hair to be able to. I usually bun, cinnabun, or wear twisted pin up styles that have my ends tucked/pinned for at least 4-5 days out of the week. The other days I will usually wear a puff. I almost never wear my hair out.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> I'm honestly frustrated with stagnant length as well as breakage/split ends/rough ends. I take care of my hair 100 times better than when I was permed/frying and dyeing my hair but my ends still behave like I am, lol. I have been natural for what will be two years this coming March and I still have never gotten a hold on breakage/nasty ends.
> 
> I also want to say that I have used heat on my hair a total of three times since my BC in March 2011 and each time was just using a blow dryer, no flat iron. I have a satin pillowcase and scarf, I finger detangle and dry with a micro fiber towel.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your help. I feel like I have exhausted every option at this point.


 
What other products are you using? What are you using as a leave-in after conditioning? What do you seal your ends with? How often do you moisturize during the week? What are you moisturizing with?

Do you take your bun down at night? What do you do with it at that point? (products? technique).


----------



## kristaa.10

faithVA

I rotate between Shea moisture's original leave-in, their DC, and oyin's hair dew as leave-ins. I also moisturize with these leave-ins and I seal with olive oil or vatika oil.  moisturize and seal every other day.

 I take down my bun/ PS every other night to moisturize, seal, then put it back in the PS and put a scarf on it. Its easier to get up and go / less manipulation.


----------



## faithVA

kristaa.10 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I rotate between Shea moisture's original leave-in, their DC, and oyin's hair dew as leave-ins. I also moisturize with these leave-ins and I seal with olive oil or vatika oil. moisturize and seal every other day.
> 
> I take down my bun/ PS every other night to moisturize, seal, then put it back in the PS and put a scarf on it. Its easier to get up and go / less manipulation.


 
Well I need my back-up ladies to step in here because they see things that I don't.

The only other thing I can think of is perhaps you need a protein treatment. How often do you do those?

I'm not big on protein but I do know some naturals need them.


----------



## kristaa.10

faithVA I use Aphogee 2-Minute probably about once a month too. I've never used anything stronger than that-one time I used an egg and my hair was stiff for days lol


----------



## faithVA

kristaa.10 said:


> @faithVA I use Aphogee 2-Minute probably about once a month too. I've never used anything stronger than that-one time I used an egg and my hair was stiff for days lol


 
HanaKuroi and DarkJoy, your help is needed.

kristaa.10, if you are doing everything else right from wash to moisturizing, then your bun may be the culprit. But I won't go that far yet. Let's see if the other two ladies have some thoughts.


----------



## DarkJoy

When was your last trim kristaa.10? I honed in on the below. Raggedy ends and stuck at one length generally sounds like it needs reggular trims/dusting. Just went thru this myself.




			
				kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> I would like your help
> 
> I have been natural for what will be two years this coming March and I still have never gotten a hold on breakage/nasty ends.
> 
> I also want to say that I have used heat on my hair a total of three times since my BC in March 2011 and each time was just using a blow dryer, no flat iron. I have a satin pillowcase and scarf, I finger detangle and dry with a micro fiber towel.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your help. I feel like I have exhausted every option at this point.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Last night I wet my hair with water in spray bottle, put on Shea butter, then twisted for today's twist out. Still feels a little brittle, but it's definitely better.


----------



## kristaa.10

DarkJoy
I actually dusted last week, sometime in July, and I got two inches trimmed off in June. Should I be dusting/trimming more frequently?


----------



## HanaKuroi

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy
> I actually dusted last week, sometime in July, and I got two inches trimmed off in June. Should I be dusting/trimming more frequently?



Do you have color or highlights in the past year?

Eta: I am going to look at your products.


----------



## kristaa.10

HanaKuroi

I do have a small section of the middle of my hair that I dyed in the middle of October. Strangely enough, the hair in the middle of my hair has the best length retention and my ends never split and break there. Weird.


----------



## HanaKuroi

He hydration conditioner ingredients. I don't think this is very moisturizing.

water, stearyl alcohol, cyclopentasiloxane, cetyl alcohol, stearamidopropyl dimethylamine, dimethicone, vanilla planifolia fruit extract, cocos nucifera (coconut) milk, fragrance, glutamic acid, benzyl alcohol, edta, methylchloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone, blue 1

What do you shampoo with? I cannot shampoo weekly even with sulfate free. It dries out my hair. The HE conditioner has dimethicone and if it builds up it can coat your hair and prevent moisture from entering. 

What moisturizing dc do you use? 

I am not familiar with the aphoghee but I don't believe naturals have to worry about protein as much as relaxed hair. Too much protein can cause brittle, and dry hair. 



Can you start with clean, silicone free hair? I am thinking that weekly shampooing might be too drying.

 Cowashing with the wrong conditioner can make bad matters worse. Stay away from silicones in your cowashing conditioners. If you must wash do a prepoo first. 

You need a good moisture rich dc. I would dc every 3 or 4 days until your hair feels better.

 I would break the steamer back out. You may not have felt any difference because your hair was coated with cones and didn't allow the steam to penetrate.

You might want to change you m/s products.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Deleted. I was being too complicated.


----------



## HanaKuroi

kristaa.10 I remember my neighbor using aphogee 2 minute for severe breakage from a relaxer. I would not use that at all.


----------



## itsjusthair88

DarkJoy said:


> @itsjusthair88, girl--rent, food, gas (is it REALLY almost $4.40 a gal lately?!?!) ugh...
> 
> *Flax seed gel recipe by Naptural85* (I stir in castor oil and whatever other oil on hand with EO right after straining). Refrigerate! Yes, it DOES make the hair crispy like any other gel. Doesnt seem to be damaging my fragile hair, tho... *knocks wood* Seems to fend off my ssks too--and I was plagued by them.
> *
> Wen knockoff (Lisa Rachel)* I at the black BSS not general ones like Sally's. DOesn't smell as good but I ain't paying for Wen right now.
> 
> *Whole Foods shopping list*
> -flax seeds: buy in the bulk section. the packaged ones cost too much. buy what you can afford and not a $15 container. ridiculous!
> 
> -Aubrey Blue Camo Condish and/or GPB or Honey Suckle Rose
> 
> -Giovanni Direct Leave-in, 50:50 condish ($15 ish): People swear by this line...My hair didn't like. Yours may like.
> 
> -Herbs/Teas (see below): if you wanna try something exotic or diff, go to the BULK tea area. Tons cheaper!! Sure, some say $15 a pound, but do you know how many leaves it takes to make a pound?! Damn near a kitchen garbage bag (lol!) You'd be drinking and pouring tea for 5 years! I usually get $3 - $4 worth of whatever and have enough for a couple months... Just weigh and do the math...Cheaper than the fancy box ones...
> 
> *Teas (challenge link in my siggie)*
> -lotta ladies like the black teas like lipton, green teas, herbal teas, or your leftover coffee...as long as there's no sweeteners and artificial flavors. They slow the shedding process and keep it thick(er) and stronger (depending on the herb). Gotta experiment to see which your hair likes best... Just make a cup of tea, let it sit for a while and cool then pour it over your head after washing! Some add their DC on top. You can store some in the fridge in a spray bottle and use it like a leave-in/refresher once you find what your hair likes.
> 
> You can always PM me, if you like...
> Keep us posted!



DarkJoy Uh YEA...gas is bonkers I have to really think about whether I need to go places or not (LOL) I went to Whole Foods and got Aubrey GBP condish as well as a henna which I'm going to try this weekend (crossing my fingers)

I'm still on the hunt for a cleansing creme...will check back, thanks for the help, I might be PM'ing yo later



BraunSugar said:


> @itsjusthair88
> 
> You have gotten some great suggestions for a cheap products from @DarkJoy. I'll share mine with you. I have always promised myself that I'd never spend more than $10 on a hair product. Can you believe that I never have? The most expensive product I've purchased in almost 2.5 years is Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie for $9.99. Didn't even repurchase
> 
> Okay, here's my list:
> 
> Cleansing & Refreshing Hair
> Black Soap- You can get from the drug store for about $3-4 a bar. I have a BSS that carries it, so I get it there)
> VO5- It's good for removing a little product build up and to refresh my hair between washes if I need it. $0.89 a bottle at Walmart
> 
> Detangler & Conditioner
> Tresemme Naturals- About $4. It's on sale pretty often in places like Walmart, Walgreens, etc.
> 
> Leave-In
> I make my own leave-in. Recipe is:
> 3/4 cup Aloe Vera Gel- Fruit Of The Earth $4
> 1/4 cup crisco- $5 for a big container. It lasts about 3 months
> 2 tbsps Grapeseed Oil- $6 bottle
> 1 tbsp Castor Oil- $5 for a small bottle
> 
> Moisturizer
> Aloe Vera Juice- $8 Gallon
> 
> Styler
> Flaxseed Gel- $4 24oz Flaxseeds @ grocery store in baking aisle
> Honey- (Goes in the flaxseed gel to give it a firm hold. About $5)
> Sometimes I just style with my leave-in.
> 
> I'm on a budget and a cheap skate in general.



BraunSugar that leave-in sounds fantastic! Is it a creamy or runny? I'm going to go buy the grapeseed oil and crisco this weekend. Thanks for all the help, it's nice to see someone else on a budget!


----------



## BraunSugar

itsjusthair88 said:


> @BraunSugar that leave-in sounds fantastic! Is it a creamy or runny? I'm going to go buy the grapeseed oil and crisco this weekend. Thanks for all the help, it's nice to see someone else on a budget!



itsjusthair88 It's creamy.


----------



## fairyhairy

~I hate my hair right now!  bitcch won't detangle seriously what gives?!!!

I mean it literally curls back on itself the instant i detangle


----------



## faithVA

fairyhairy said:


> ~I hate my hair right now! bitcch won't detangle seriously what gives?!!!
> 
> I mean it literally curls back on itself the instant i detangle


 
Not sure what your hair is like, but is this something new? Or is that just your hair?

My hair curls back instantly as well. That is just how my hair is. If I add a heavy oil or butter I can decrease it somewhat but I don't have hair that I can detangle and let go and thing it's going to stay that way. 

But if this is something new for you then yeah you might want to see what has changed.


----------



## itsjusthair88

BraunSugar Thanks!


----------



## fairyhairy

@faithVA - nah its just how my hair is  just had it trimmed in hoping to keep the ends tangle free - no such luck

plus was generally having an off morning


----------



## faithVA

fairyhairy said:


> @faithVA - nah its just how my hair is  just had it trimmed in hoping to keep the ends tangle free - no such luck
> 
> plus was generally having an off morning


 
I have those too


----------



## fairyhairy

how thoroughly do you detangle? faithVA it doesn't help that my hair seems to be shedding like crazy at the moment I just need to pack it away for a few months before i do something silly


----------



## faithVA

fairyhairy said:


> how thoroughly do you detangle? @faithVA it doesn't help that my hair seems to be shedding like crazy at the moment I just need to pack it away for a few months before i do something silly


 
It depends on how I wear my hair and how long I keep it in that style and if I'm getting ready to wash. Lots of ifs.

If I have worn a style for more than a week without detangling, I will thoroughly detangle before washing. Detangling for me is more about removing shed hairs and not getting tangles out. There is no such thing. As long as I get the shed hairs out I am good.

If I wash my hair several times during a week, I only do a light detangling to stretch my hair out. I have a lot of shrinkage so I need to pull my hair to be able to twist out.

I don't worry about my ends curling back. I just make sure I keep my hair separated in sections. Otherwise its a monster.

All of that is when I had hair a few months ago. Now I am back to a twa, and there really is not such thing as detangling or keeping it separate. I will get back to that in January.


----------



## kristaa.10

HanaKuroi I use Shea Moisture's Shea based DC for deep conditioning.


----------



## DarkJoy

@itsjusthair
What's that henna brand? Is it a box? It could just be a peroxide dye with a *little* henna. I used one and had breakage city. Terrible!

Tried the gpb? Fantastic stuff...just used this mornin.
------
Man, I really wanna comment on these posts but things got mad busy...will drop my .02 later...





			
				itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy Uh YEA...gas is bonkers I have to really think about whether I need to go places or not (LOL) I went to Whole Foods and got Aubrey GBP condish as well as a henna which I'm going to try this weekend (crossing my fingers)
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for a cleansing creme...will check back, thanks for the help, I might be PM'ing yo later
> 
> BraunSugar that leave-in sounds fantastic! Is it a creamy or runny? I'm going to go buy the grapeseed oil and crisco this weekend. Thanks for all the help, it's nice to see someone else on a budget!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

You ladies are awesome in this helpful thread!


----------



## HanaKuroi

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi I use Shea Moisture's Shea based DC for deep conditioning.



Does your hair feel moisturized after? They changed their products somehow and my hair doesn't like Shea moisture products anymore. I read some reviews and people either love it or hate it saying it made their hair drier.

Have you used Aubrey organics conditioners before?


----------



## Cruzankink

IrrationalThoughts said:


> I am going to admit to myself that breakage gets the best of me each and every time. I don't know how to put it to rest. I have to do my hair dry/semi-dry to keep SSK at bay but then it breaks. I really want to just cut it all off.


 
IrrationalThoughts DarkJoy has the same issues when manipulating her wet/damp hair. You can scroll back thru the thread to read how she controls her breakage.


----------



## Bublin

I have already put breakage to rest and it's thanks to:

Pre-poo'd with JBCO overnight.
Co-washing with the right products.
Mixed up a dc adding powdered silk amino acids and warmed it in the microwave before applying.
Not using a comb
No longer styling on soaking wet hair.
Stopped using a leave-in and concocted my own shea mix...the only thing i put in my hair.
Braids now dry in a few hours and my hair is very shiney and soft.

Also I think the use of sulphate-free poos have been the major cause of dryness and excessive shedding. I now apply a small amount of Curly Q's cleansing cream to my scalp if it feels itchy during a co-wash.

The ladies in this thread put me on the right track


----------



## DarkJoy

@IrrationalThoughts, yep... I break at the drop of a dime. SSKs  are a pain...

To stop the SSKs I have to ignore MY preferences to use minimal oil. When doing wash and goes, my hair needs a LOT. Also ignoring my distaste, I have to use grease. It kills the SSKs AND stops  breakage. Old skool thought is sometimes the better choice.

@Bublin is right! Wet manipulation is killer! I'll also add to her list:

-Protein can be your friend as a strengthener. If you are protein sensitive, try reconstructiors like AO GPB.
-Dust regularly. 1/4 inch or less controls any splits and SSKs on the ends. I do it once a month.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

Bublin said:


> I have already put breakage to rest and it's thanks to:
> 
> Pre-poo'd with JBCO overnight. - *I may try this - I always get oil on my pillowcase...*
> Co-washing with the right products. - *I go back and forth with co-washing - I have been thinking about doing it again, though no time*
> Mixed up a dc adding powdered silk amino acids and warmed it in the microwave before applying.  *I am going to add SAA to my list of 'to buy'- when I eventually buy again*
> Not using a comb -  *I tried this before and my hair just bout slapped me.  My hair seems to want to be loc'd again. I cannot leave styles in for too long or wash in twists cuz they will loc before they dry. I just need to be more conscious of being nicer with the comb.*
> No longer styling on soaking wet hair. - *This here may be the rub no soaking wet or completely dry styling*
> Stopped using a leave-in and concocted my own shea mix...the only thing i put in my hair. -  *My hair does not love shea - maybe I will try another butter  *
> Braids now dry in a few hours and my hair is very shiney and soft.
> 
> Also I think the use of sulphate-free poos have been the major cause of dryness and excessive shedding. I now apply a small amount of Curly Q's cleansing cream to my scalp if it feels itchy during a co-wash.
> 
> The ladies in this thread put me on the right track





DarkJoy said:


> @IrrationalThoughts, yep... I break at the drop of a dime. SSKs  are a pain...
> 
> To stop the SSKs I have to ignore MY preferences to use minimal oil. When doing wash and goes, my hair needs a LOT. Also ignoring my distaste, I have to use grease. It kills the SSKs AND stops  breakage. Old skool thought is sometimes the better choice.
> 
> @Bublin is right! Wet manipulation is killer! I'll also add to her list:
> 
> -Protein can be your friend as a strengthener. If you are protein sensitive, try reconstructiors like AO GPB. *APGPB is my boo.  I love this stuff - Henna too. *
> -Dust regularly. 1/4 inch or less controls any splits and SSKs on the ends. I do it once a month.-*I need to get better at keeping up with trims*




I really need to get back to hair...still want to shave it off though but I have a big ole noggin.


----------



## DarkJoy

^^LOL! I'd rather have your big noggin than my teeny one...with no hook in the back


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> ^^LOL! I'd rather have your big noggin than my teeny one...with no hook in the back



*raises hand*
 What does no hook in the back mean?


----------



## beautyintheyes

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> What does no hook in the back mean?



The dip/shape between your neck and back of your head


----------



## HanaKuroi

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> The dip/shape between your neck and back of your head



I have never


----------



## kristaa.10

HanaKuroi

Sometimes it does make my hair feel dry but other times it makes my hair feel really good. I have used Aubrey Organics GPB but none of their other conditioners.


----------



## Arian

This high porosity, color damaged hair is driving me bonkers!  I can't cut it fast enough.  UGH!  Got too happy with the protein, realizing my hair cannot take high humectant products at this time...

It's sooo much to learn.  I've been with my hair almost 2 years and I still cannot get a grasp on what it likes...which equates to almost nothing.


----------



## faithVA

Arian said:


> This high porosity, color damaged hair is driving me bonkers! I can't cut it fast enough. UGH! Got too happy with the protein, realizing my hair cannot take high humectant products at this time...
> 
> It's sooo much to learn. I've been with my hair almost 2 years and I still cannot get a grasp on what it likes...which equates to almost nothing.


 

 I have been where you are. And my experience was similar. 

See if you can keep it simple and work on your regi one step at a time: Cleansing, Conditioning, Leave-in/Moisturizing, Styling.


----------



## Bublin

@IrrationalThoughts

I am responding to your response to my post......in red



Pre-poo'd with JBCO overnight. - *I may try this - I always get oil on my pillowcase...I applied oil to dry hair and wore a plastic cap then a durag then a beanie.*
Co-washing with the right products. - *I go back and forth with co-washing - I have been thinking about doing it again, though no time I don't have much time either so I plan on once every 5 or 7 days.*
Mixed up a dc adding powdered silk amino acids and warmed it in the microwave before applying. *I am going to add SAA to my list of 'to buy'- when I eventually buy again Why not add SAA to what you have now?*
Not using a comb - *I tried this before and my hair just bout slapped me. My hair seems to want to be loc'd again. I cannot leave styles in for too long or wash in twists cuz they will loc before they dry. I just need to be more conscious of being nicer with the comb. I only wear braid-outs. When you find the right conditioners with slip you WILL beable to fingercomb whilst in the shower. i have extremely tangly/webby hair but I successfully fingercombed and it took no time. Even using HS combs I think I was ripping hair out thinking it was shed hair.*
No longer styling on soaking wet hair. - *This here may be the rub no soaking wet or completely dry styling Shampoo was drying/tangling my hair out so much that I HAD to do my braids on wet hair. Now that I have started to co wash I can put my hair in 4 large braids, wrap a towel over my hair for 20 mins and continue to style.*
Stopped using a leave-in and concocted my own shea mix...the only thing i put in my hair. - *My hair does not love shea - maybe I will try another butter That's what I always thought. Shea is a sealant so what i was doing was using way to much leave-in product on stripped, soaking wet hair and then used straight shea butter. Disaster. Now on 50% dried hair I add a Shea Mix only. No leave-ins. Once dried i couldn't beleive how light, smooth and non-greasy my hair was. A first for me.*

*I know I mentioned I only wear braid-outs but for the last 2 days I have worn my braids 'out' for the first time ever.  Not bothered to undo them as they actually look good.  It's a miracle!!  My hair is not fuzzing and they are hanging.  When I used to style on soaking wet hair my hair would shrink up something crazy.*


----------



## fairyhairy

Bublin where did you get the powdered silk aminos? What are you using to cowash


----------



## Arian

faithVA said:


> I have been where you are. And my experience was similar.
> 
> See if you can keep it simple and work on your regi one step at a time: Cleansing, Conditioning, Leave-in/Moisturizing, Styling.



faithVA, that is what I am doing...this weekend's wash session was a little better.  I did do a protein treatment and a moisturizing treatment.  

My leave in and sealer of choice was off....probably my leave in more so than anything.. 

I used hemp seed butter to seal, which I think would have been a good idea if I had a better leave in underneath.  But as I suspected, my hair reacted better with no glycerin or aloe vera high on the list in my leave in products.  

I can say that I'm confident and happy about the direction my hair is going 

Just have to be patient.   

Thank you for being so supportive!  You have been great!


----------



## faithVA

Arian said:


> @faithVA, that is what I am doing...this weekend's wash session was a little better. I did do a protein treatment and a moisturizing treatment.
> 
> My leave in and sealer of choice was off....probably my leave in more so than anything..
> 
> I used hemp seed butter to seal, which I think would have been a good idea if I had a better leave in underneath. But as I suspected, my hair reacted better with no glycerin or aloe vera high on the list in my leave in products.
> 
> I can say that I'm confident and happy about the direction my hair is going
> 
> Just have to be patient.
> 
> Thank you for being so supportive! You have been great!


 
Aw Shucks  -- You're Welcome. I'm glad that things are progressing. I know it's frustrating at times.


----------



## DarkJoy

We shall see if I struggle after this.

Working my butt off this gorgeous Sunday (from home obviously). Decided it would be a great time to have wash day and let the DC sit for a few hours as I work. Also making an experiment:

-As my 'clarifyer' using the SM Purification Masque. Decided to add more bentonite clay from my stash. Lots of bentonite clay. It's like a paste on my head! Will see how this finicky hussy responds...

-Then cowash with my fake Wen

-DC with AO Blue Camellia

-Blow-out and dry twist

PS: Noticed more SSks. Last week I was lax with the grease/oils on my wash and go. She told me! Will hold out on the scissors til my regular dusting day in 3 weeks


----------



## Bublin

fairyhairy said:


> @Bublin where did you get the powdered silk aminos? What are you using to cowash


 
Hey fairyhairy

SAA Powder
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/

I am co-washing with V05 Revive Me Daily Conditioner.  At the moment you can buy a small bottle in the 99p Shop but larger bottles are sold in Superdrug or Boots.  It has loads of slip but is very light, no cones.


----------



## fairyhairy

Great! Thank you  so what difference has it made to your hair?


----------



## Bublin

fairyhairy said:


> Great! Thank you  so what difference has it made to your hair?


 
Do you mean the SAA's?  It's supposed to support the hair in absorbtion/rentention of moisture.  It doesn't harden the hair like 'regular' protein, which my hair hates.  I have had the jar for a long time but only used it once along time ago.  I'm planning on mixing it into my dc everytime.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I straightened my hair last week.  I don't know if I should henna, gpb, or dc. I might even have some curl junkie curl repair stuff.


----------



## faithVA

Had my first success today with a leave-in mix. I mixed Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier with equal parts of AVG and saturated my hair with it while wet. I sat under my heat cap for about 15 minutes and reapplied. Then I twisted my hair and applied some to each section. I didn't take my twist out yesterday. Yesterday evening I put more mix on my hands and moisturized the twists again and baggied for an hour. Then I did the GHE method overnight. Today my hair is soft and moisturized. I will have to see if this last all day.

My hair feels nice but it looks like nothing more than a fro, even though I put in a lot of twists. So it didn't give me any definition at all.  Will work on one step at a time.

At least now I have something to compare other leave-ins to.


----------



## HanaKuroi

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I straightened my hair last week.  I don't know if I should henna, gpb, or dc. I might even have some curl junkie curl repair stuff.



 What do you ladies recommend?  I really don't know.

I pressed my hair and used some sort of shine serum. Grapeseed oil, coconut oil, jojoba, and palm and it had essential oils. It was a janelle's beauty product  that was in my stash. 

I am not sure if I am supposed to add lots of moisture or some light protein. I don't remember what to do after pressing.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA congats on your latest success! It always feels good to see progress...esp since you've been really struggling

HanaKuroi I hear its protein after straightening. So I'm sure henna would serve the same purpose. So that's 2 choices left? Lol. Were you happy with thee press results btw?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I keep getting my posts deleted. The app is horrible. I have had 3 replies deleted. I will be back with replies.


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy
As a grease user who also co-washes, how often do you co-wash and how often do you clarify?


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin. ~2x a month I clarify. If I'm doing wash and go, I'll cowash every day to every other day. Twist outs = co wash no more than 2x a week.


----------



## faithVA

I learned that even though I think my hair is saturated with product it is not. I can still apply more. Saturated my hair with Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier and started to twist. My twist unraveled. I applied a lot more and my hair liked it. So I need to learn how much product to apply to my hair. I will know tomorrow whether what I applied tonight was good.

That is with freshly cowashed hair. I'm not sure what I should do when I am moisturizing it between washes. Still figuring that out.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Tonight while twisting my hair, I noticed a ton of breakage on my hands -- it's all from my heat trained bangs and sides because the pieces were all completely straight :/  It was really disturbing to see. 
I don't want to cut it yet, because I will have to cut a lot, and i think it will be really crazy looking. How can I stop this breakage?  More protein?


----------



## CandiceC

NewlyNature12 said:


> Tonight while twisting my hair, I noticed a ton of breakage on my hands -- it's all from my heat trained bangs and sides because the pieces were all completely straight :/  It was really disturbing to see.
> I don't want to cut it yet, because I will have to cut a lot, and i think it will be really crazy looking. How can I stop this breakage?  More protein?



I have no advice. I was wondering if you were only using heat on your bangs and edges. I used heat for the first time since December the other day to create a small leave out section for my wig. I'm afraid of long term heat damage. I'm not so concern about the ends cause those are relaxed, but my transitioning new growth is what I'm concerned about not reverting back after awhile.


----------



## NewlyNature12

CandiceC said:


> I have no advice. I was wondering if you were only using heat on your bangs and edges. I used heat for the first time since December the other day to create a small leave out section for my wig. I'm afraid of long term heat damage.



I wore a partial weave to transition, so I used heat frequently because of the style of my weave. Now that I am 100% natural I no longer use heat, but I have a lot of heat damage in my bang area as a result. I'm sure that sporadic use of heat is fine, but I was using at least once a week for quite a long time.


----------



## CandiceC

NewlyNature12 said:


> I wore a partial weave to transition, so I used heat frequently because of the style of my weave. Now that I am 100% natural I no longer use heat, but I have a lot of heat damage in my bang area as a result. I'm sure that sporadic use of heat is fine, but I was using at least once a week for quite a long time.



Ah Ok. Thanks. I'll have to really think about how much I use heat on that area. I could see myself easily using it once or twice a week. It's a small section, but I can see how it being right up front and losing its texture could be an issue after I BC. 

I hope you find a solution for the breakage!


----------



## Cruzankink

NewlyNature12 said:


> Tonight while twisting my hair, I noticed a ton of breakage on my hands -- it's all from my heat trained bangs and sides because the pieces were all completely straight :/ It was really disturbing to see.
> I don't want to cut it yet, because I will have to cut a lot, and i think it will be really crazy looking. How can I stop this breakage? More protein?


 
@NewlyNature12 You may not want to hear this but the best thing to do w/ heat damage that severe is to cut it off. I've read so many posts from ladies describing heat damage that traveled up the hair shaft not only destroying healthy hair but sometimes resulting in a 2nd or even 3rd BC.

I suffered from heat damage I got from keratin treatments. Like you, I didn't want to cut all of it immediately. So I trimmed about 1/4-1/2 in. ever so often (4-6 weeks) depending on the breakage. I also used protein every two weeks then increased to every week to strengthen my hair and minimize breakage. [FYI: I use quinoa protein but ladies in this thread rave about AO GPB]. 

This regimen worked great for me but I didn't want to risk the damage destroying my healthy hair. So, I recently cut off the remaining heat damaged hair. No, my hair isn't as long as it would be had I not cut off my damaged hair. Yes, my hair is lumpy since they were places that I had to cut more damage out. But now my hair feels soooo much better and I have not noticed the li'l pieces of hair that continued to remind me of my damage . 

In short, the beauty of cutting off heat damaged hair is that you can focus on promoting healthy hair instead of nursing damaged hair that can potentially destroy your healthy hair.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3466 said:
			
		

> NewlyNature12[/USER];16876183]Tonight while twisting my hair, I noticed a ton of breakage on my hands -- it's all from my heat trained bangs and sides because the pieces were all completely straight :/ It was really disturbing to see.
> I don't want to cut it yet, because I will have to cut a lot, and i think it will be really crazy looking. How can I stop this breakage? More protein?


 
You need a protein treatment, not a protein conditioner.Then put yourself on a 4 to 6 week trim schedule. You will probably need to do a protein treatment every 6 weeks as well until it is gone. The protein should help fill in any holes and hold your hair together a bit until you can trim it off. If the protein treatment doesn't help then you will need to cut it all off at once. But the protein should slow down the breakage and the spread of the damage. Make sure you use a good moisturizing treatment after the protein treatment.

You can read the Komaza Care thread to read what type of protein treatments were recommended for ladies with heat damage. But if you already have a protein treatment you like use that.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Thanks Cruzankink and faithVA for the advice. I just bought AO GBP (is that the name?) from Vitamin Shoppe. I did the Aphogee two step protein treatment on Sept 1st, right after I got my weave removed. That's another reason why I was so horrified with all those short straight hairs. I guess I need to wait a few weeks before I do another one. 

I know you ladies are right. The sooner I chop, the sooner I can recover and move on. And because it's my bangs, it probably won't look as bad as I think. I might get my boyfriend to do it for me this weekend.


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy said:


> @Bublin. ~2x a month I clarify. If I'm doing wash and go, I'll cowash every day to every other day. Twist outs = co wash no more than 2x a week.


 
DarkJoy
This is interesting.  I was under the impression that clarifying was only done say, every other month to avoid drying out the hair.  I guess with the use of grease that frequency would be necessary.

OK, so today I was very productive.
I dusted my ends, co-washed and deep conditioned.
Whilst the dc was in I made my very first batch of flax seed gel and a new batch of Shea Butter Mix.

I applied the shea mix to damp hair and followed with the gel for my braid out.

I'm wondering how my hair is going to look and feel as i haven't used any kind of gel for years.


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin said:
			
		

> DarkJoy
> This is interesting.  I was under the impression that clarifying was only done say, every other month to avoid drying out the hair.  I guess with the use of grease that frequency would be necessary.
> 
> OK, so today I was very productive.
> I dusted my ends, co-washed and deep conditioned.
> Whilst the dc was in I made my very first batch of flax seed gel and a new batch of Shea Butter Mix.
> 
> I applied the shea mix to damp hair and followed with the gel for my braid out.
> 
> I'm wondering how my hair is going to look and feel as i haven't used any kind of gel for years.



Oooh! Welcome to the flax seed gel family Bublin! Hope it defines your coil as well as it has for others and me! Anxious to see how you like it. 

I think clarifying is pretty individual. I use baking soda which seems to be the opposite of drying. Plus I cowash a LOT so it stays hydrated in general. Tried shampoo yesterday and disaster! Mats! Oh well...that's the next post. Lol.


----------



## Prettycoach

Hi all. This is my first time posting something. I usually just come on and read all the advice you ladies provide but I have an issue with my hair. I have been natural since my 2004 but I have put texturizers and I always straightened it. This past February I put a Keratin treatment for the first time. I got it done a second time bc the first time didn't work. Since then I didn't put it back in my hair again. I BC in may bc I wanted my natural curls and put weaves in since then. Well now I am trying to take care of my hair without weaves. My struggle is that it's shoulder length in some areas and chin length in other areas. But I still have the keratin at the ends a little. So my Afros arenas all the way curly. Any protective styles you recommend. And how do I start a routine that will let me hair be and still give it the products it needs. Thanks y'all in advance lol


----------



## Carmelella

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> Hi all. This is my first time posting something. I usually just come on and read all the advice you ladies provide but I have an issue with my hair. I have been natural since my 2004 but I have put texturizers and I always straightened it. This past February I put a Keratin treatment for the first time. I got it done a second time bc the first time didn't work. Since then I didn't put it back in my hair again. I BC in may bc I wanted my natural curls and put weaves in since then. Well now I am trying to take care of my hair without weaves. My struggle is that it's shoulder length in some areas and chin length in other areas. But I still have the keratin at the ends a little. So my Afros arenas all the way curly. Any protective styles you recommend. And how do I start a routine that will let me hair be and still give it the products it needs. Thanks y'all in advance lol



If you have no plan to go back to straightened hair or flat iron often, I say just cut off the keratin ends ( how many inches is it, and is keratin permanent?).  In the natural state you probably won't be able to tell the difference up to a 3 inch cut, especially if u dry using tension to stretch it more than usual.

How about buns using added hair.  I'm 4b and senghori shells natural rhythms was a good match for blow dried natural hair or air dried relaxed ( I swear I don't work for them, lol). I've seen some pics lately of Afro weaves which looked so lush so you can try researching other brands. I could wear one bun for up to 5 -7days without having to recomb, just lightly brush edges or smooth with my hands.  The added hair gives the bun volume and keeps it neat.  And you still have access once a week to do whatever or spritz the bun daily.  Add braids, twists, twist-out bang in front for interest. Decorate with flowers and very gentle headbands. 

Another member posted a pic of two French braids with added hair.  I know u said you want to get away with fake but at ur length just a ill bit keeps it beat so you wont have to manipulate too often.  

I'm definitely not on long hair don't care status, far from, but I wouldn't do any styles that required frequent detangling. 

After I take this install out I won't be relaxing again till I'm full APL.  I'll be trying these styles.. Found on google so if I post a pic of a member forgive me.


----------



## Carmelella




----------



## Prettycoach

I am in the process of clipping my ends in about 2 more weeks. My stylist cut some of it out already. She thought she had cut it all off the last time I got my BC but found out it was still in there lol. Yeah my friend was saying that i might need to add some hair and put my hair in a style for about 2-3 weeks. I love the picture of the hair twisted on both sides. I tried that but it looks crazy bc of my hair length. I have the HIH syndrome ( hands in hair) so yeah i need something that i wont be able to have access to it. thank you so much for giving me an idea. THANKS


----------



## NewlyNature12

I cut off most of my straight ends tonight! I just couldn't wait. I used GPB tonight...omg. My hair immediately felt different.  Put in a leave in and sealed with jojoba oil. I think my hair likes it!


----------



## AJellyCake

Carmelella how do you dry using tension to stretch?
TIA!


			
				Carmelella said:
			
		

> In the natural state you probably won't be able to tell the difference up to a 3 inch cut, * especially if u dry using tension to stretch it more than usual. *



Sent from mobile


----------



## Bublin

*Results: First time use of Flax seed gel.*

Hoooray! My hair feels and looks great.
I only used 2 natural products - Shea Butter Mix and the gel for the braid out.
Apologies for the large photos....i will edit them later.


----------



## fairyhairy

Bublin awesome I'm am officially following your methods! Tried finger detangling last wash and it worked out really well, also switched over to curly girl method for products


----------



## Carmelella

AJellyCake said:
			
		

> Carmelella how do you dry using tension to stretch?
> TIA!
> 
> Sent from mobile



Depends on the style ur going for.  If its going to be in a controlled style or pony or stretched puff you can detangle and separate in shower and then when blow drying take one section and point warm blow dryer on it while stretching hair out.  U don't use a comb attachment to limit snagging and breaking hair.  If ur still going for a curly style you could tension dry to 50-70% dry then put hair in twists, braids, or thin flexi rods.  Let it completely dry and when you take down you should have a looser/ longer appearing curl than if you had let your hair shrink completely. depending on texture you might notice less frizz and more definition.


----------



## Cruzankink

NewlyNature12 said:


> I cut off most of my straight ends tonight! I just couldn't wait. I used GPB tonight...omg. My hair immediately felt different. Put in a leave in and sealed with jojoba oil. I think my hair likes it!


 
NewlyNature12 Glad that your hair is coming around!


----------



## Cattypus1

Bublin said:
			
		

> Hoooray! My hair feels and looks great.
> I only used 2 natural products - Shea Butter Mix and the gel for the braid out.
> Apologies for the large photos....i will edit them later.



Very nice.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I am using the henna mixed only with distilled water. 

I am going to try and recreate my responses that wouldn't post from earlier this week.

I used luvnaturals leave in sealed with aeothpika  last night on my bangs. It was very soft and nice and light and moisturized.


----------



## DarkJoy

*Re: Results: First time use of Flax seed gel.*



Bublin said:


> Hoooray! My hair feels and looks great.
> I only used 2 natural products - Shea Butter Mix and the gel for the braid out.
> Apologies for the large photos....i will edit them later.


Bublin! You hair is super cute!!

Was the gel the flax seed gel you made?


----------



## fairyhairy

breakage - urgh, I am really hoping doing the cg method will help in improving my moisture levels


----------



## Victoria44

virtuenow  I just had to thank you for your advice on trying castor oil rinses!  I tried the castor oil rinse today right after shampooing and i wasn't really expecting great results because it didn't feel like anything in my hair, but when i rinsed it out  my hair felt softer and more moisturized than it has EVER felt! I almost didn't want to deep condition after because I was afraid i'd rinse away all the castor oil magic .  The AO GPB worked okay.  My hair didn't feel as moisturized as it did right after the oil rinse.  I think i'm definitely going to do the DCing first, so I can end with the oil rinsing now.  I expected my hair to feel greasy and coated, but it wasn't at all.  I'm sooo pleasantly surprised, thanks again!


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy said:


> @Bublin! You hair is super cute!!
> 
> Was the gel the flax seed gel you made?


 
Yes.  I am in awe of the flax seed gel.  Shop bought gels contains things like glycerin that my hair hates so it stands to reason my hair would like this.  Wish I had tried it sooner.



fairyhairy said:


> breakage - urgh, I am really hoping doing the cg method will help in improving my moisture levels


 
I'm also spritzing my ends and heavily sealing them with my Shea Butter mix every night.  It's really helping.


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 said:


> @virtuenow I just had to thank you for your advice on trying castor oil rinses! I tried the castor oil rinse today right after shampooing and i wasn't really expecting great results because it didn't feel like anything in my hair, but when i rinsed it out  my hair felt softer and more moisturized than it has EVER felt! I almost didn't want to deep condition after because I was afraid i'd rinse away all the castor oil magic . The AO GPB worked okay. My hair didn't feel as moisturized as it did right after the oil rinse. I think i'm definitely going to do the DCing first, so I can end with the oil rinsing now. I expected my hair to feel greasy and coated, but it wasn't at all. I'm sooo pleasantly surprised, thanks again!


 
@Victoria44 You're welcome . Funny you would say that, I actually oil rinse as my last step for the exact reasons stated. I deep condition w/AO GPB or HSR, then finish off w/the oil rinse b/c I never want to wash away the moist goodness from the castor oil .  ETA: plus it locks in the moisture from the deep condition


----------



## Prettycoach

I am kinda frustrated with my hair lol. I just started the curly girl method. I washed my hair with Giovanni Triple Threat Tea Tree clarifying shampoo and then washed my hair with shea moisture shampoo. I used Trader Joe"s nourishing spa conditioner to detangle which I love. Then i deep conditioned my hair then washed it out the next morning. My hair has tight curls so i kinda wanted to wear them out. epic fail lol  I put my kimmaytube leave in and Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie. My hair didnt do anything lol. I dont know if I put a lot of SM but no curls formed just a puff of hair. SO i put it in a puff and went about my day. At night I wanted to braid it back so i could wrap it up. This is where I got soo frustrated My hair has tangled itself back up again UURRRgg!!! smh  Please help. and last question what do i need to do to make my curls define and not a big mess lol


----------



## HanaKuroi

Did you wash with shampoo back to back? That right there. Your hair sounds stripped completely. Why do you need to clarify? Have you heard of prepoo?

What did you dc with?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Was your hair wet when you put in a puff? I can't do that. I have to stretch my hair first, otherwise it would tangle up and be a mess.


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> Did you wash with shampoo back to back? That right there. Your hair sounds stripped completely. Why do you need to clarify? Have you heard of prepoo?
> 
> What did you dc with?



I did wash it back to back lol i wash it once with Giovanni and the with shea moisture. I didnt prepoo. 

lol I DC with a bunch of stuff added like SM conditioner, egg, jojoba oil, macademia oil, coconut oil, tresemme conditioner, morroccan oil, castor oil, alo vera juice, mixed chicks conditioner, and EVOO lol i think thats it that I can think of lol.


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> Was your hair wet when you put in a puff? I can't do that. I have to stretch my hair first, otherwise it would tangle up and be a mess.



yes it was wet with the leave in and SM curl enhancing smoothie. my curls werent defining so i just put on a head band and put it in a puff bc I had to leave to go somewhere. i should have 2 strand twisted it. SMH


----------



## AJellyCake

Prettycoach said:


> I am kinda frustrated with my hair lol. I just started the curly girl method. I washed my hair with Giovanni Triple Threat Tea Tree clarifying shampoo and then washed my hair with shea moisture shampoo. I used Trader Joe"s nourishing spa conditioner to detangle which I love. Then i deep conditioned my hair then washed it out the next morning. My hair has tight curls so i kinda wanted to wear them out. epic fail lol  I put my kimmaytube leave in and Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie. My hair didnt do anything lol. I dont know if I put a lot of SM but no curls formed just a puff of hair. SO i put it in a puff and went about my day. At night I wanted to braid it back so i could wrap it up. This is where I got soo frustrated My hair has tangled itself back up again UURRRgg!!! smh  Please help. and last question what do i need to do to make my curls define and not ahttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/images/icons/icon6.gif big mess lol


Prettycoach
Hmmm... I chopped a little over a month ago and am about a month into the CG method. I'm still struggling with it and my newly natural hair, but after looking at pictures of my hair before starting CG and how it is today, there's a HUGE positive difference in the moisture, shrinkage, and definition. I will create a thread later to show my chop and everything (can't do it now), but I say keep trying. Don't give up!


----------



## HanaKuroi

What did you dc with last? I think you are stripping your hair of oil. Do you moisturize and seal? Prettycoach


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> What did you dc with last? I think you are stripping your hair of oil. Do you moisturize and seal? PREttcoach



I mixed all the things together lol. I put all the stuff together that I had in my house erplexed. My moisture and seal was the kimmaytube leave in  with alover juice  SM deep mask and jojoba oil and coconut oil and macadamian nut oil.  

erplexed


----------



## HanaKuroi

I see you are here faithVA  what do you think Prettycoach should do? Where should she start? A real dc or cowash?


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I see you are here @faithVA  what do you think @Prettycoach should do? Where should she start? A real dc or cowash?


 
I was trying to lay low. No you didn't call me out HanaKuroi  

I think Prettycoach should cowash with the Trader Joes until she gets her moisture back and DC once a week. If she is going to do the curly girl method she should just get started with cowashing.

I would simplify the DC. I know people mix things with their DC but that's too much stuff. Find a DC you like that doesn't require all of that. 

You will need to cowash to rehydrate your hair. And once it's hydrated then the right products will help to define your curls.


----------



## Prettycoach

faithVA said:


> I was trying to lay low. No you didn't call me out HanaKuroi
> 
> I think Prettycoach should cowash with the Trader Joes until she gets her moisture back and DC once a week. If she is going to do the curly girl method she should just get started with cowashing.
> 
> I would simplify the DC. I know people mix things with their DC but that's too much stuff. Find a DC you like that doesn't require all of that.
> 
> You will need to cowash to rehydrate your hair. And once it's hydrated then the right products will help to define your curls.



 LOL I am sorry we brought you out of hiding  Ok.I have SM deep treatment masque but what r some good DC and should I add anything to them.  I will continue to just cowash for now. How many times should I co wash a week. Bc I am still confused even reading the thread about CG method on what it consists of. I just know not to wash with sulfate shampoos  smh


----------



## HanaKuroi

I wasn't trying ti all you out faithVA. I wanted your advice. Lol! We need a STAT button. I saw all those ingredients and I didn't know where to start.


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> I wasn't trying ti all you out faithVA. I wanted your advice. Lol! We need a STAT button. I saw all those ingredients and I didn't know where to start.



ROTFL  i know too many ingredients lol smh  i only did that bc of ppl telling me what they put in theirs lol


----------



## faithVA

[USER=342565 said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/USER];16895795]LOL I am sorry we brought you out of hiding  Ok.I have SM deep treatment masque but what r some good DC and should I add anything to them. I will continue to just cowash for now. How many times should I co wash a week. Bc I am still confused even reading the thread about CG method on what it consists of. I just know not to wash with sulfate shampoos smh


 
Have you ever tried teh SM masque without all the stuff added? Start with that so you can see if it works.

With trial and error you will have to determine your cowash schedule. Maybe start with 3x a week and see if that is enough. You will know it's enough if you are able to keep your hair hydrated each day. After trying it 3x a week for two weeks, then decide if you want to do it more often or less.

I was doing 3x a week, now I cowash 1x a week and wash and DC 1x a week. Cowashing more often was too time consuming for me and didn't seem to add any benefit. Some people cowash every day and some just 1x a week. It really depends on your hair.

Curly girl method sounds fancy, but all it means is use products and techniques that keep the hair hydrated. So avoid sulfates, cowash, DC, use the right leave-ins. Avoid ingredients that tend to be drying.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I wasn't trying ti all you out @faithVA. I wanted your advice. Lol! We need a STAT button. I saw all those ingredients and I didn't know where to start.


 
We are cool. I was just being silly. 

Yes I was overwhelmed by the product list as well. I thought we were frying some fish or chicken or something with all that oil.  

Ok, let me stop being silly.


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> ROTFL i know too many ingredients lol smh i only did that bc of ppl telling me what they put in theirs lol


 
Stay simple and once you know your hair you can get as complicated as you want.

Find 1 product in each category that you love and keep it. 1 shampoo, 1 rinse out conditioner, 1 DC, 1 leave-in, 1 moisturizer if it's different than your leave-in, and something to seal with.


----------



## Prettycoach

faithVA said:


> Have you ever tried teh SM masque without all the stuff added? Start with that so you can see if it works.
> 
> With trial and error you will have to determine your cowash schedule. Maybe start with 3x a week and see if that is enough. You will know it's enough if you are able to keep your hair hydrated each day. After trying it 3x a week for two weeks, then decide if you want to do it more often or less.
> 
> I was doing 3x a week, now I cowash 1x a week and wash and DC 1x a week. Cowashing more often was too time consuming for me and didn't seem to add any benefit. Some people cowash every day and some just 1x a week. It really depends on your hair.
> 
> Curly girl method sounds fancy, but all it means is use products and techniques that keep the hair hydrated. So avoid sulfates, cowash, DC, use the right leave-ins. Avoid ingredients that tend to be drying.




Thank you so much last questions sorry for bothering you. With Co washing 3x a week how often should I DC and with the way my hair is now should i just wash it again and start over? and whats would i wash it with to get all the products out?  What r some moisturizers and sealings  when i think of sealings I think of jojoba oil.  sorry that was more like 4 questions lol


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> Thank you so much 2 last quick questions sorry for bothering you. With Co washing 3x a week how often should I DC and with the way my hair is now should i just wash it again and start over? and whats would i wash it with to get all the products out? sorry that was more like 4 questions lol


 
 You aren't bothering me. Ask as many questions as you want. If I disappear it's because I passed out 

For right now stick to washing with shampoo and DCing 1x a week and see how your hair likes that. You don't need to wash again. Just get in the shower and rinse your hair with warm water for 3 minutes. Rub your scalp really well and just cleanse it with water. Then cowash. The products you used were light enough that you should need to wash immediately.

You will have to pay attention to your scalp to see if you need to wash more or less often. Some people get build up quickly and others don't.


----------



## Prettycoach

ROTFl with the passing out. So i should just stick with my routine I was doing bc it didnt seem to do anything or change to me. I did this for about a month. I probably could try co washing 3x a week and DC 1x a week. I like something new that might hydrate my hair. I guess its just trying to ind the right products. I know my conditioner is staying lol and my leave in. just need my sealing and moisturizer. I just feel sooo lost lol


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> ROTFl with the passing out. So i should just stick with my routine I was doing bc it didnt seem to do anything or change to me. I did this for about a month. I probably could try co washing 3x a week and DC 1x a week. I like something new that might hydrate my hair. I guess its just trying to ind the right products. I know my conditioner is staying lol and my leave in. just need my sealing and moisturizer. I just feel sooo lost lol


 
What is your routine? 

I'm not saying the CG method will work for you. Was just trying to help you work it a bit better.

I cowashed 3x a week for 12 weeks doing the CG method and I couldn't really tell the difference in my hair. My hair doesn't do flips for that kind of stuff, so I switched to 1x a week because mid-week my hair no longer responds to more moisturizers. It needs to have a water cleansing at that point.

What exactly is working and what isn' working?

It's 2 am. I know I should be sleeping


----------



## Prettycoach

faithVA said:


> What is your routine?
> 
> I'm not saying the CG method will work for you. Was just trying to help you work it a bit better.
> 
> I cowashed 3x a week for 12 weeks doing the CG method and I couldn't really tell the difference in my hair. My hair doesn't do flips for that kind of stuff, so I switched to 1x a week because mid-week my hair no longer responds to more moisturizers. It needs to have a water cleansing at that point.
> 
> What exactly is working and what isn' working?
> 
> It's 2 am. I know I should be sleeping



I know I should be too but i am in the middle of studying so I will be up anyway  My routine is shampooing my hair with clarifying and regular shampoo 1x a week. DC 1 a month and put in leave in maybe 1x every 3 days. not a really effective routine i dont think.


----------



## HanaKuroi

You cannot use a clarifying shampoo once a week. You really can't clarify and then use another shampoo. My hair would break off like burnt matches. Nooooooo ma'am.


----------



## HanaKuroi

You should dc weekly. You need to moisturize and seal daily.


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> You cannot use a clarifying shampoo once a week. You really can't clarify and then use another shampoo. My hair would break off like burnt matches. Nooooooo ma'am.




ROTFL ok so no clarifying shampoo.   i can get rid of that out  of my routine . Got it. I am really learning here ladies lol


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> You should dc weekly. You need to moisturize and seal daily.



Ok I can find a DC and seal and moisturize daily  what is an example of a moisturizer and seal ?


----------



## HanaKuroi

You can keep it and maybe use it as needed. Like once a month or longer. I very rarely clarify. Maybe a few times a year? What is your moisturizer and oil/pomade/grease/sealer?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I usually use oyin hair dew as my moisturizer and jbco or burnt sugar pomade as my sealer. I also se Qhemets ctdg as my moisturizer and jbco or a Qhemets pomade as a sealer.


----------



## Prettycoach

I use a leave in. Which has SM deep treatment masque. Aloe Vera juice, jojoba oil and coconut oil  smh.


----------



## Prettycoach

I really don't think I have a moisturizer or sealant for my hair. Didn't know I needed one. Smh.


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> I really don't think I have a moisturizer or sealant for my hair. Didn't know I needed one. Smh.


 
Now is the time to learn about your hair and what it likes. I can provide suggestions but without really seeing your hair, they are just that. 

I agree with Hana Kuroi, put the clarifying shampoo on the shelf.  Use a regular shampoo weekly and pay attention to how your hair feels when you shampoo. If it feels stripped or it feels too tangled start to search for a new shampoo.

DC weekly for now. You may find after you start cowashing that you don't need to DC weekly. But start off with a weekly DC.

Apply your moisturizer daily. As you do this you may find that you only need it every othe day or every few days. Listen to your hair. Start to pay attention to the signs that say your hair is dry or that it will dry out by the end of the day. This will help you determine how often you need to moisturize.

Start by using what you have first and with each step see how your hair feels. That will let you know if you need a new product. Switch products out one by one and not at all the same time, starting with your shampoo and working your way down the line. 

Keep things simple. Don't over mix because you don't know what ingredients your hair likes yet. With too many ingredients you won't be able to tell what to include or exclude.

My regi - and it does vary because I do it on how my hair feels.
1. Oil my scalp with a blend of oils and essential oils and let it sit for a few hours. This is for my scalp.

2. Prepoo either with diluted conditioner or AVG w/oil. This is for my hair.

3. Shampoo with diluted AO Blue Chamomile shampoo.

4. DC with AO Blue Chamomile under a heat cap for at least 30 minutes.

5. Saturate my hair with a leave-in mixed with AVG. I have a lot I'm testing right now. I sit under my heat cap for 15 minutes. Then I reapply. My hair doesn't absorb product well so it takes a lot and it helps to use heat.

Midweek Cowash
1. Apply diluted conditioner to my hair and let sit for 15 minutes or more.
2. Rinse and cowash with Deva Care One.
3. Apply my leave-in as above.

Midweek Moisture
1. I am still learning the right products and techniques for moisturizing. Right now I take a little water and apply it to my hands and rub it through my hair. Then I saturate my hair with a leave-in mixed with AVG. Some days I have to do this daily but sometimes my hair holds moisture well and I can do every other day.

Sealing - I don't find that sealing works very well for me. Right now I apply a light oil right before I style my hair. Too heavy an oil or oiling to often just makes my  hair oily and it still doesn't stay moisturized.

This is my regimen based on my low porosity, medium density, tightly coiled 4b hair.


----------



## Prettycoach

Thanks. This gives me an idea on what I need to do for my hair.  Thank u soo much. What is AVG?


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> Thanks. This gives me an idea on what I need to do for my hair. Thank u soo much. What is AVG?


 
AVG is Aloe Vera Gel
AVJ is Aloe Vera Juice.


----------



## Bublin

Ladies,
I would like to recommend It's a 10 Leave-in. It does have parabens but doesn't have silicones. It is amazing stuff. I have had the spray for a while and keep going back to it.
I think this is the last piece of the puzzle for me.






*It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Hair Product Ingredients: *Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimanium Chloride, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Propylene Glycol, Panthenol, Cyclomethicone, Silk Amino Acids, Heli Anthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Extractm Camelia Slnesis Leaf Extract, Quaternium-80, Fragrance, Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazolinane and Methylisothiazolinone.

It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Hair Product. Adds shine, Seals and protects hair color, De-tangles, Creates Silkiness, Prevents split ends. It's amazingly easy to use. Shampoo and condition hair, towel dry, spray product all over hair and comb through. Blow dry or style as desired. Repairs dry damaged hair. Flat iron spray and thermal protector. 4 ounces.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Is there a product that defines your curls without making the hair greasy? TIA.


----------



## Bublin

lisanaturally said:


> Is there a product that defines your curls without making the hair greasy? TIA.


 
There is regular gel.
Have you tried Flax seed gel?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Bublin said:


> There is regular gel.
> Have you tried Flax seed gel?



I've tried aloe vera gel but it dries my hair out. Does flax seed gel do that? Where would i get some of that at? Thanks for answering


----------



## HanaKuroi

Flaxseed gel doesn't dry out my hair and it doesn't flake!


----------



## Victoria44

I truly believed my hair could never feel like it feels today.  Sooo soft and moisturized like its a completely different head of hair on my head.  I have renewed faith in my hair again!


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* I've been pretty consistent w/ my reggie (midweek: CW 1-3x; weekend: prepoo, CW, DC) but I tweaked it just a little. I going back and forth between overnite coconut oil pre-poo and coconut oil HOT for 45 min under mid-high heat.  I haven't noticed a difference in the techniques I just switch up depending on what I'm doing. I've only been doing 1 mid-week CW as oppose to sometimes 3x a week. I'm reducing my CW since my styles are lasting longer and my hair feels better moisturized.

My KHA recommended that I cleanse my scalp w/ low poo at least once a week. Although my HHJ has taught me that poo and my hair don't get along, I decided to at least try... again. I diluted low poo w/ water, used an applicator bottle to apply the mixture to my scalp and as expected my hair felt dry. The last few weeks I've been washing w/ low poo mixed w/ conditioner. My hair did not feel dry but did not feel moisturized either (if that makes any sense). So I broke down from my "no buy" and decided to try SH Purification Masque. 

Wow!!! I used it for the first time this weekend and my hair looks and feels fabulous!  My scalp feels clean w/ no itching and my hair does not feel stripped. It actually made my kinks coil! I know its the first time using it but I believe this product is going to be my solution for my weeked CW.

*OBSERVATION(S): *Since I cut the remaining heat damaged hair (I hope) I have not noticed any breakage.  Yes... I'm actually looking through my shed hair for signs but I found none.  I hope this progress continues.


----------



## kristaa.10

Thanks ladies for your advice a couple weeks ago. I cut out cones and sulfates and I've been baggying every night and have definitely noticed a decrease in breakage. 

I just have a quick question: is it normal for my ends to feel rough? I feel like they always are, even after a trim. They aren't split, just rough, even though I baby them.


----------



## faithVA

kristaa.10 said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice a couple weeks ago. I cut out cones and sulfates and I've been baggying every night and have definitely noticed a decrease in breakage.
> 
> I just have a quick question: is it normal for my ends to feel rough? I feel like they always are, even after a trim. They aren't split, just rough, even though I baby them.


 
I can't be of much help here. My ends are always rough but from what I have read they are not supposed to be. 

There have been a few times I have been able to get them to smooth down but I never remember the steps to repeat them. 

Hopefully someone else can be of more help.


----------



## DarkJoy

kristaa.10. I'm startimg to accept rough ends! I dust religiously. And when I used to go to the salon they woulf take off hair keeping me above sl trying to mitigate my 'damaged' ends. For 20yrs! I'm thinking this is my texture! I have little breaks but only when its soaking wet which is typical for my fine hair. Just a few like...10...so I don't worry.

Looking at my kid's hair I see it probably our genetic normal. She grows out silky straight for 2 inches and then curls with a little roughness. Mine is curly 1inch at the root then coils tight and roughens towards the ends...its not breaking off so gonna leave it alone. 

Maybe wait a cpl inches and see for yourself..


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> @kristaa.10. I'm startimg to accept rough ends! I dust religiously. And when I used to go to the salon they woulf take off hair keeping me above sl trying to mitigate my 'damaged' ends. For 20yrs! I'm thinking this is my texture! I have little breaks but only when its soaking wet which is typical for my fine hair. Just a few like...10...so I don't worry.
> 
> Looking at my kid's hair I see it probably our genetic normal. She grows out silky straight for 2 inches and then curls with a little roughness. Mine is curly 1inch at the root then coils tight and roughens towards the ends...its not breaking off so gonna leave it alone.
> 
> Maybe wait a cpl inches and see for yourself..


 
My hair is similar. The curls bunch up at the ends. I used to think I could cut them away but that never worked. So now I just dust on a schedule and don't worry about the rest.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink--that SM PM is truly the business! Glad it worked for you too!


----------



## Sunbeam

kristaa.10 said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice a couple weeks ago. I cut out cones and sulfates and I've been baggying every night and have definitely noticed a decrease in breakage.
> 
> I just have a quick question: is it normal for my ends to feel rough? I feel like they always are, even after a trim. They aren't split, just rough, even though I baby them.



This is what I did, it may or may not work for you...I dealt with rough ends about a little over a year ago & couldn't figure out what to do. I trimmed my ends, used a wide tooth comb, extra conditioner/oils on the ends, blew it out , flat ironed, & trimmed...none of it worked for me, in fact my ends didn't look uneven or damaged they just felt rough. What worked for me was the tangle teezer. After detangling with conditioner & a wide tooth comb, I carefully ran it through my ends & was fortunate enough that the tangle teezer didn't cause split ends or breakage & my ends were no longer rough.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=362273 said:
			
		

> Sunbeam[/USER];16904013]This is what I did, it may or may not work for you...I dealt with rough ends about a little over a year ago & couldn't figure out what to do. I trimmed my ends, used a wide tooth comb, extra conditioner/oils on the ends, blew it out , flat ironed, & trimmed...none of it worked for me, in fact my ends didn't look uneven or damaged they just felt rough. What worked for me was the tangle teezer. After detangling with conditioner & a wide tooth comb, I carefully ran it through my ends & was fortunate enough that the tangle teezer didn't cause split ends or breakage & my ends were no longer rough.


 
Girl you trying to start a war?  I'm kidding  Sort of.


----------



## HanaKuroi

*runs into thread* 

Noooooooooooooooooooo 

Tangle

Teaser


I am too tired to say more at this time. Don't use the tangle teaser.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> *runs into thread*
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Tangle
> 
> Teaser
> 
> 
> I am too tired to say more at this time. Don't use the tangle teaser.


 
Ok. Everyone take a couple of deep breaths. Count to 10. Good. As you were


----------



## Sunbeam

Definitely not trying to cause any problems or setbacks for anyone.  It just happened to work for me, so just wanted to mentioned what worked.


----------



## faithVA

Sunbeam said:


> Definitely not trying to cause any problems or setbacks for anyone. It just happened to work for me, so just wanted to mentioned what worked.


 
I know you aren't. You haven't been here long enough to know about the tangle teezer controversy. It is one of those things on this board that comes with a lot of heated discussion.

It does work for some of us. I do agree with you on that.


----------



## DarkJoy

If she means her ends arent tangled but the texture of each strand towards the end feels rough, then that's different anyway, I suppose. It's a texture issue which really can't be changed. At least not without chemicals (relaxers, texturizers, etc).


----------



## HanaKuroi

Sunbeam said:
			
		

> Definitely not trying to cause any problems or setbacks for anyone.  It just happened to work for me, so just wanted to mentioned what worked.



I was acting extra. Sorry. I really hate that thing. I loved it so at first. The damage wasn't apparent at first. I had midshaft splits. My hair felt so smooth. Then months later I saw the damage. There are some of us that swear by it and those of us that curse it.

Guess which one I am?



Sunbeam


----------



## DarkJoy

*peeks back in nervously* lol  Those of you from the TWA thread already read about my recent luck with the water filter. Posting here...Sorry to be redundant, but maybe it can help someone here too!

I wrote in the TWA support thread about the massive hair boost I got this week when I added a filter to my showerhead. I can't rave enough about how my hair feels softer. I know I have hard water because in a bathroom here that's not really used the water line in the toilet turns rusty after 4 days if I don't keep it scrubbed. Also, you can smell the chlorine as the water runs in the tap.

There's almost no tangles,  my 'fro doesn't draw down to my scalp like it did just at the beginning of last week! It's fluffy and even bounces a bit (before I put in product). NEVER had that before! I haven't even clarified out the chlorine and minerals yet, but will do so now.

BTW, the model is called Sprite. It's an add on attachment to your existing shower head. Only $20! 

Today  will be a start from "scratch" with a chelate/clarify with my Mane and Tale clarifying shampoo. I'll use the SM purification masque to mix with that shampoo. It's worked in the past to not make it so stripping. I'll then tea & oil rinse and DC with SM Deep Treatment for a cpl hrs. This is not much of a difference from my usual--I just only oil rinse ever 1x a month or so.

I'll update with how my hair feels after a full chlorine removal and wash with chlorine-free water!


----------



## fairyhairy

well I am 100% sold on finger detangling with conditioner, co washed today and had very little breakage, I also notice that my hair want to do certain things so finger detangling has allowed it to clump the way it should


----------



## Sunbeam

faithVA said:


> I know you aren't. You haven't been here long enough to know about the tangle teezer controversy. It is one of those things on this board that comes with a lot of heated discussion.
> 
> It does work for some of us. I do agree with you on that.



Thanks for understanding


----------



## Sunbeam

HanaKuroi said:


> I was acting extra. Sorry. I really hate that thing. I loved it so at first. The damage wasn't apparent at first. I had midshaft splits. My hair felt so smooth. Then months later I saw the damage. There are some of us that swear by it and those of us that curse it.
> 
> Guess which one I am?
> 
> 
> 
> Sunbeam



I understand


----------



## kristaa.10

Seriously, I love y'all! Thanks for helping me get my hair together. 
I figure it may just be the way my hair is. I probably won't try the tangle teaser because when I use my blow dryer with a comb attachment I get mid strand splits. Combs are the devil lol


----------



## DarkJoy

Invest in a seamless comb. Expensive as far as what we're used to spending on combs. But I havent noticed any midshaft splits since I got one.


----------



## Krystle~Hime

My hair shrinks to 80%. No lying. 
And short hair doesn't suit me  
I tried braid, I tried threading/banding. It shrinks.  I have a full apl head of hair and can't do nothing with it


----------



## HanaKuroi

Do you stretch on damp hair? With or without product? 

I stretch once on damp hair and then after dry I add some product and braid fir a braid- out.


----------



## gn1g

I'm in the midst of transitioning but but but I do have some questions you all might be able to help me with.

My hair is nearly impossible to moisturize and nearly impossible to comb.  Do you have a remedy for this issue.

I have washed it with a chelating poo and but all sorts of super duper moisturizers on my hair to no avail.  it tangles very easy.  I wear a bun or high pony 5 days a week. I take the band off nightly and put it back up daily.  in the place that the bun sits, my hair turns matty almost like a dread lock.  I have fine tangly hair.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2693 said:
			
		

> gn1g[/USER];16905833]I'm in the midst of transitioning but but but I do have some questions you all might be able to help me with.
> 
> My hair is nearly impossible to moisturize and nearly impossible to comb. Do you have a remedy for this issue.
> 
> I have washed it with a chelating poo and but all sorts of super duper moisturizers on my hair to no avail. it tangles very easy. I wear a bun or high pony 5 days a week. I take the band off nightly and put it back up daily. in the place that the bun sits, my hair turns matty almost like a dread lock. I have fine tangly hair.


 
What's your whole regimen on wash day, including technique and products?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

What's a good product to twist with?


----------



## NewlyNature12

lisanaturally said:
			
		

> What's a good product to twist with?



I use Shea butter or Shea moisture curling smoothie.


----------



## Victoria44

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Invest in a seamless comb. Expensive as far as what we're used to spending on combs. But I havent noticed any midshaft splits since I got one.



Do you recommend any specific ones?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

NewlyNature12 said:


> I use Shea butter or Shea moisture curling smoothie.



Thank you


----------



## DarkJoy

Victoria44 said:


> Do you recommend any specific ones?


I got mine from a local BSS. There's a whole thread on seamless comb brands. Happy reading--there's a looooooooot to read there!
Victoria44


----------



## manter26

Krystle~Hime said:


> My hair shrinks to 80%. No lying.
> And short hair doesn't suit me
> I tried braid, I tried threading/banding. It shrinks.  I have a full apl head of hair and can't do nothing with it



I just found this video on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdzMIYQN7iM. I like the way she stretches her twists each night. Are you stretching your hair when it's dry?


----------



## DarkJoy

lisanaturally said:


> Thank you


@lisanaturally, I'm old school and will use... grease! Eeek! Just a teeeeny bit.  Plain old shea butter works too. 

Of course, I think product depends on if you dry or wet twist? Like the curl enhancing smoothie is ick for my hair wet. But on dry hair it's a rave! Gel on my wet twists make them look like pissed off spiders... (gonna try dry tonight).

You will kinda have to experiment when you find a product to try. So dont be discouraged if the first try isnt what you'd hoped for.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

DarkJoy said:


> @lisanaturally, I'm old school and will use... grease! Eeek! Just a teeeeny bit.  Plain old shea butter works too.
> 
> Of course, I think product depends on if you dry or wet twist? Like the curl enhancing smoothie is ick for my hair wet. But on dry hair it's a rave! Gel on my wet twists make them look like pissed off spiders... (gonna try dry tonight).
> 
> You will kinda have to experiment when you find a product to try. So dont be discouraged if the first try isnt what you'd hoped for.



Thank you DarkJoy I twisted last night with some fote aloe Vera gel because that was all I had, but I'm definitely going to get some Shea butter for next time.


----------



## Bublin

manter26 said:


> I just found this video on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdzMIYQN7iM. I like the way she stretches her twists each night. Are you stretching your hair when it's dry?


 
She sounds sexy...she was talking about hair right?...no homo....


----------



## locabouthair

I don't come in this section too often anymore but I BCed a few times because every time my hair would start to grow out it would look funny to me.

I'm trying not to cut it this time and let it grow out. I want to try finger coils this weekend and see how that comes out. Part of me is very tempted to color it but I think I need to lay off the chemicals for a while. 

I'm also worried that as it grows out more I may have to spend a lot of time on it. This is my 2nd time being natural and the 1st time I did twistouts all the time and the style wouldn't last longer than a day and I have to keep redoing it which was time consuming. I'm really not trying to spend a lot of time on my hair.

I have about 1 inch of 4b hair. My mom says it's very thick. At this point I don't care about length (I know that's blasphemy on this forum lol). I just want it to look good (and healthy!) and not have to spend a lot of time styling it.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=7239 said:
			
		

> locabouthair[/USER];16910851]I don't come in this section too often anymore but I BCed a few times because every time my hair would start to grow out it would look funny to me.
> 
> I'm trying not to cut it this time and let it grow out. I want to try finger coils this weekend and see how that comes out. Part of me is very tempted to color it but I think I need to lay off the chemicals for a while.
> 
> I'm also worried that as it grows out more I may have to spend a lot of time on it. This is my 2nd time being natural and the 1st time I did twistouts all the time and the style wouldn't last longer than a day and I have to keep redoing it which was time consuming. I'm really not trying to spend a lot of time on my hair.
> 
> I have about 1 inch of 4b hair. My mom says it's very thick. At this point I don't care about length (I know that's blasphemy on this forum lol). I just want it to look good (and healthy!) and not have to spend a lot of time styling it.


 
What do you mean it looked funny?

You must have more than 1" of hair to do finger coils. Maybe it just looks really short to you. At 1" you can just wash and go. 

I understand you don't want to spend a lot of time with it. But if you have 4b hair you have to do something while it's growing out unless you are just going to keep it at a twa. Are you comfortable with wiggin it, braid extensions, weaves? Or do you just want to keep a twa?

My hair didn't really stop being so time consuming until around 7".


----------



## locabouthair

faithVA said:


> What do you mean it looked funny?
> 
> You must have more than 1" of hair to do finger coils. Maybe it just looks really short to you. At 1" you can just wash and go.
> 
> I understand you don't want to spend a lot of time with it. But if you have 4b hair you have to do something while it's growing out unless you are just going to keep it at a twa. Are you comfortable with wiggin it, braid extensions, weaves? Or do you just want to keep a twa?
> 
> My hair didn't really stop being so time consuming until around 7".



faithVA

Some parts are an inch and some parts are longer. One of my friends keeps telling me I have enough hair to do the coils so I figured it wouldn't hurt to try it.

I rather not wear fake hair. My temples thinned out a bit when I did.

Last time I was natural I had about 6 inches maybe more. I was always styling it. 

Oh and when I said it looked funny it just looked better to me when it was shorter. 

You would think with me being newly natural again I would stay in the hair forum more


----------



## faithVA

[USER=7239 said:
			
		

> locabouthair[/USER];16910957]@faithVA
> 
> Some parts are an inch and some parts are longer. One of my friends keeps telling me I have enough hair to do the coils so I figured it wouldn't hurt to try it.
> 
> I rather not wear fake hair. My temples thinned out a bit when I did.
> 
> Last time I was natural I had about 6 inches maybe more. I was always styling it.
> 
> Oh and when I said it looked funny it just looked better to me when it was shorter.
> 
> You would think with me being newly natural again I would stay in the hair forum more


 
Maybe hair just isn't your thing. You may want to just keep a twa 

With 4a/4b hair, I don't know of a lot of ways to grow it out and not have to do something to it. But if you like the comb coils, then maybe you can move up to 2 strand twists. You can leave those in at least for a week. And if you are lucky and your hair doesn't mind being washed in twists, you can keep them in even longer.


----------



## locabouthair

faithVA said:


> Maybe hair just isn't your thing. You may want to just keep a twa
> 
> With 4a/4b hair, I don't know of a lot of ways to grow it out and not have to do something to it. *But if you like the comb coils, then maybe you can move up to 2 strand twists. You can leave those in at least for a week. And if you are lucky and your hair doesn't mind being washed in twists, you can keep them in even longer.*



Oh ok. That's another option. 

I know it's going to take a lot of trial and error. Thanks for the suggestions. Once I do the coils I will post pics.


----------



## Cruzankink

Krystle~Hime said:


> My hair shrinks to 80%. No lying.
> And short hair doesn't suit me
> I tried braid, I tried threading/banding. It shrinks. I have a full apl head of hair and can't do nothing with it


 
Bonjour Krystle~Hime! I feel ya. I also suffer from horrible shrinkage. It bothered me before but I'm trying different styles (bantu knot outs, twist outs, rod sets) to elongate my hair.  WnG's are the worst for shrinkage but I like them because its easy. Unfortunately, since I have very kinky tightly coiled 4b hair I have to learn to embrace shrinkage... like how i would embrace a 2 faced friend.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> My hair didn't really stop being so time consuming until around 7".


 
@faithVA If that's the case, then I can't wait till my hair gets to 7". I've noticed that my hair growth has different phases. When I just BC when hair was 3" it was easy - just CW/rinse, slap some SM CES and eco styler and go. Curls popped like crazy. Then I went through a phase that my curls/coils dissappeared. So I was twisting my hair everynite or every other nite for texture. Now my styles are lasting 2-3 days. Eventually, I want hair that can hold a style for at least 5 days. Please don't tell me this is wishfull thinking...


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA If that's the case, then I can't wait till my hair gets to 7". I've noticed that my hair growth has different phases. When I just BC when hair was 3" it was easy - just CW/rinse, slap some SM CES and eco styler and go. Curls popped like crazy. Then I went through a phase that I was twisting my hair everynite or every other nite. Now my styles are lasting 2-3 days. Eventually, I want hair that can hold a style for at least 5 days. Please don't tell me this is wishfull thinking...


 
No I wouldn't tell you that. Even though we are both 4b our hair is not similar. So my experience is not going to be your experience. The only style I can wear for 5 days is either twists or a bun. There is no out style that I can wear that will stay for 5 days without having to retwist. And I don't think that will change when my hair gets longer. 

But you are learning your hair so things are possible. A lot of ytbers wear various styles across a 5 to 7 day period without retwisting. It just requires some creativity.


----------



## BraunSugar

gn1g said:


> I'm in the midst of transitioning but but but I do have some questions you all might be able to help me with.
> 
> My hair is nearly impossible to moisturize and nearly impossible to comb.  Do you have a remedy for this issue.
> 
> I have washed it with a chelating poo and but all sorts of super duper moisturizers on my hair to no avail.  it tangles very easy.  I wear a bun or high pony 5 days a week. I take the band off nightly and put it back up daily.  in the place that the bun sits, my hair turns matty almost like a dread lock.  I have fine tangly hair.



gn1g How often are you using the chelating poo? Are you washing in sections or loose? What products are you using to moisturize? How often are you DC'ing? What kind of comb are you using and have you tried finger detangling?


----------



## HanaKuroi

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> gn1g How often are you using the chelating poo? Are you washing in sections or loose? What products are you using to moisturize? How often are you DC'ing? What kind of comb are you using and have you tried finger detangling?



Why are you chelating? And are you preepooing? Do you have to shampoo? Can you cowash?


----------



## hairqueen7

Hi ladies I love this thread I'm a constant lurker n I just.want to post but to scared lol, anyway love.my hair but I'm getting so frustrated because I keep thinkin about length,and I hate my shrinkage, I can't do any styles with my 4a/4b hair, and I notice I shed a lot in September ..ok rant over


----------



## faithVA

hairqueen7 said:


> Hi ladies I love this thread I'm a constant lurker n I just.want to post but to scared lol, anyway love.my hair but I'm getting so frustrated because I keep thinkin about length,and I hate my shrinkage, I can't do any styles with my 4a/4b hair, and I notice I shed a lot in September ..ok rant over


 
Welcome hairqueen7. This is a safe thread to post in  A lot of friendly people here.

How long is your hair? 

Maybe the shedding is just temporary.


----------



## Cruzankink

hairqueen7 said:


> Hi ladies I love this thread I'm a constant lurker n I just.want to post but to scared lol, anyway love.my hair but I'm getting so frustrated because I keep thinkin about length,and I hate my shrinkage, I can't do any styles with my 4a/4b hair, and I notice I shed a lot in September ..ok rant over


 
Your welcome to vent here @hairqueen7!!! @faithVA asked the key question: How long _is_ your hair? I've noticed that when I focus on length I get more dissapointed about shrinkage that's one reason I've made a conscious decision not to do length checks until my post relaxer anniversary in October. 

The last couple months I've been focusing on healthy hair so I won't be too bothered w/ shrinkage. However, I will admit that once my hair reaches a certain length I'm gonna want to show it off and shrinkage, _of course,_ will undermine that - but please believe that I'll be right in this forum venting about it.


----------



## gn1g

BraunSugar HanaKuroi I figured it out.  I just recently started *hypertension meds *and they drain all the moisture out of the body. I must hurry and get off these.


----------



## LongTimeComing

I am so frustrated with my hair I am not quite sure what to do. 

It feels dry, I have midshaft splits, I cut it this summer from just above apl to just above sl- I still can't get it into a neat bun, I tried to relax it after that- my hair laughed at that. 

So now I have relaxed hair that behaves looks and behaves like my natural hair only with hang. I'm doing all the right things, but I can't get around this corner. I would cut it off, but I don't like myself with short hair. I wore wigs for awhile- I may go back to that, but they killed my edges. Everyday has been a bad hair day for the past 4 months. -_-


----------



## faithVA

msdr said:


> I am so frustrated with my hair I am not quite sure what to do.
> 
> It feels dry, I have midshaft splits, I cut it this summer from just above apl to just above sl- I still can't get it into a neat bun, I tried to relax it after that- my hair laughed at that.
> 
> So now I have relaxed hair that behaves looks and behaves like my natural hair only with hang. I'm doing all the right things, but I can't get around this corner. I would cut it off, but I don't like myself with short hair. I wore wigs for awhile- I may go back to that, but they killed my edges. Everyday has been a bad hair day for the past 4 months. -_-


 
 msdr

Unfortunately if you have been having a bad hair day for 4 months, had to cut from APL to SL and you have mid-shaft splits, you are not doing everything right. So let's see what you are doing that is causing you some problems. Part of the answer lies in what is causing you mid-shaft splits.

So when you cut from APL to SL, what do you think the cause of the damage was?

What is your current wash day regimen and mid-week regimein (products and technique).

Are you blowdrying your hair, flatironing, air drying, rollersetting?
Are you using seamless combs, or regular combs, brushes?

How often are you doing a protein treatment and which protein treatment are you using?


----------



## BraunSugar

msdr said:


> I am so frustrated with my hair I am not quite sure what to do.
> 
> It feels dry, I have midshaft splits, I cut it this summer from just above apl to just above sl- I still can't get it into a neat bun, I tried to relax it after that- my hair laughed at that.
> 
> So now I have relaxed hair that behaves looks and behaves like my natural hair only with hang. I'm doing all the right things, but I can't get around this corner. I would cut it off, but I don't like myself with short hair. I wore wigs for awhile- I may go back to that, but they killed my edges. Everyday has been a bad hair day for the past 4 months. -_-



 I'm sorry all of that happened to you. faithVA asked you some good Qs that offer a starting point to figure out what's going on. Hopefully we'll figure it out so that you can grow healthy, longer hair.


----------



## LongTimeComing

faithVA

I used heat once right after the relaxer snafu. Other than that, no heat. I always airdry, sleep with a scarf, am careful with my collars, detangle from the bottom up, etc. I use regular combs. Haven't used a brush in quite some time actually, but it's a regular one too. 

I was completely natural for the first 7 months after my BC then I put a s curl texturizer on my hair. It looked and acted the same, but I gained 'hang time' with the texturizer. I touched it up every 10 weeks or so. I cut it about 1 year later to sl, because I had lots of ssk's and a couple of mid shaft splits. 

At that time I would cowash (herbal essences) and put on some type of moisture (a little conditioner left in, hawaiin silky, carefree curl, s curl, shea moisutre curl enhancing smoothie, some kinda goop I found under the counter, etc) daily or every other day for about 1.5 years.  I wore my hair in a puff usually except during the winter I wore it braided underneath wigs. I shampooed once a week or so with regular shampoo. Every week I would DC with heat with Humectress and oil, cholesterol, biolage, aphogee, or mizani. I use one with protein every 2-3 weeks and use moisture the other times.

About a week after I cut it, I decided to relax it with a Revlon relaxer. FAIL. I tried to do a corrective on top of that. MAJOR FAIL. Seeing as how my hair looked and felt the same I tried to keep the same regi as before. TRIPLE FAIL. My hair was brittle, dry, and ultra dull. And it looks and feels natural still. You couldn't pay people to believe I put a relaxer on it. 

I've nursed it back to just being dry, but I'm frustrated. Now I wash once a week with regular shampoo, DC overnight with cholesterol, biolage, or humectress with oil. I still alternate between protein and moisture. I put some shea moisture or care free curl on 2-3 times a week with oil. I wear it in a bun or 2 flat twists everyday. My bun is getting smaller and looks like it's on life support. And my flat twists make me look like I'm in elementary school.  I've had to start using gel on my edges, because they are breaking and sticking straight up. 

Yes 2 full head relaxers on top of the remnants of a texturizer. I have very strong hair, but I think I may have pushed it too far.  I'm considering chopping again and starting over. 

I'm sorry that was a whole lot to. I'm just so frustrated.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3639 said:
			
		

> msdr[/USER];16918993]@faithVA
> 
> I used heat once right after the relaxer snafu. Other than that, no heat. I always airdry, sleep with a scarf, am careful with my collars, detangle from the bottom up, etc. I use regular combs. Haven't used a brush in quite some time actually, but it's a regular one too.
> 
> I was completely natural for the first 7 months after my BC then I put a s curl texturizer on my hair. It looked and acted the same, but I gained 'hang time' with the texturizer. I touched it up every 10 weeks or so. I cut it about 1 year later to sl, because I had lots of ssk's and a couple of mid shaft splits.
> 
> At that time I would cowash (herbal essences) and put on some type of moisture (a little conditioner left in, hawaiin silky, carefree curl, s curl, shea moisutre curl enhancing smoothie, some kinda goop I found under the counter, etc) daily or every other day for about 1.5 years. I wore my hair in a puff usually except during the winter I wore it braided underneath wigs. I shampooed once a week or so with regular shampoo. Every week I would DC with heat with Humectress and oil, cholesterol, biolage, aphogee, or mizani. I use one with protein every 2-3 weeks and use moisture the other times.
> 
> About a week after I cut it, I decided to relax it with a Revlon relaxer. FAIL. I tried to do a corrective on top of that. MAJOR FAIL. Seeing as how my hair looked and felt the same I tried to keep the same regi as before. TRIPLE FAIL. My hair was brittle, dry, and ultra dull. And it looks and feels natural still. You couldn't pay people to believe I put a relaxer on it.
> 
> I've nursed it back to just being dry, but I'm frustrated. Now I wash once a week with regular shampoo, DC overnight with cholesterol, biolage, or humectress with oil. I still alternate between protein and moisture. I put some shea moisture or care free curl on 2-3 times a week with oil. I wear it in a bun or 2 flat twists everyday. My bun is getting smaller and looks like it's on life support. And my flat twists make me look like I'm in elementary school.  I've had to start using gel on my edges, because they are breaking and sticking straight up.
> 
> Yes 2 full head relaxers on top of the remnants of a texturizer. I have very strong hair, but I think I may have pushed it too far.  I'm considering chopping again and starting over.
> 
> I'm sorry that was a whole lot to. I'm just so frustrated.


 
I appreciate it being long. That way I don't have to ask you 20 questions. Ok, so we know that the chemicals have caused the issue. I have no training with relaxers, so hopefully a relaxed head will help.

The one thing I didn't see you do after the relaxer is give yourself a protein treatment. And a protein with a DC is not the same as a protein treatment. I don't know if you need something like an Aphogee 2 min or an Aphogee 2 step because a relaxed head would have to help us out here. My guess would be an Aphogee 2 step or an equivalent. I'm not recommending that brand. It's just the only one I know. I know for hard core protein, there are better brands.

But you have issues with your protein and the protein treatment will help fill in those wholes which the conditioner will not. You need to get on a regular schedule of protein treatments and trims. The hair is damaged but it doesn't mean you have to cut it off.


----------



## hairqueen7

faithVA said:


> Welcome hairqueen7. This is a safe thread to post in  A lot of friendly people here.
> 
> How long is your hair?
> 
> Maybe the shedding is just temporary.



Thanks so much ladies well its a long story the middle and back is 8", my left side is 7.5-8" and then the front and right side is 4" I know sad only because I cut off the relaxed ends in may of this year and for the right sides it got matted from two textures and I cut it off. Basically last year in october I got a center part weave so I permed the front of my hair to achieve the style and the middle and back of my hair have been natural for over 3 years so basically I'm on a hhj n length journey ,I was the gurl who rocked different weaves styles n if a section of hair needed to b relaxed that's what I did but pretty much been natural for a while but wore weaves since 10 grade back to back n I'm now 21 so it pretty much thin and broke my hair


----------



## LongTimeComing

faithVA

I appreciate your quick response. After the relaxer I did the Aphogee 2 minute. I also have Emergencee, but haven't used it in quite some time. 

I'm not sure which of the relaxed heads to ask. Perhaps I should start my own thread instead of hijacking this one?

sunnieb divachyk Nix08 Lissa0821 Solitude KiWiStyle shortdub78

Perhaps you ladies could help?


----------



## faithVA

msdr said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I appreciate your quick response. After the relaxer I did the Aphogee 2 minute. I also have Emergencee, but haven't used it in quite some time.
> 
> I'm not sure which of the relaxed heads to ask. Perhaps I should start my own thread instead of hijacking this one?


 
Use the Emergencee since you have it. You aren't hijacking this thread we are glad to help. You don't need to start your own thread if you don't want. Go into one of the relaxed thread and just ask a question.

From what I have read you want to do the protein treatment every 4 to 6 weeks and trim around that schedule as well until you can get rid of much of the damage.


----------



## faithVA

@[USER said:
			
		

> hairqueen7[/USER];16919073]Thanks so much ladies well its a long story the middle and back is 8", my left side is 7.5-8" and then the front and right side is 4" I know sad only because I cut off the relaxed ends in may of this year and for the right sides it got matted from two textures and I cut it off. Basically last year in october I got a center part weave so I permed the front of my hair to achieve the style and the middle and back of my hair have been natural for over 3 years so basically I'm on a hhj n length journey ,I was the gurl who rocked different weaves styles n if a section of hair needed to b relaxed that's what I did but pretty much been natural for a while but wore weaves since 10 grade back to back n I'm now 21 so it pretty much thin and broke my hair


 
Girl I'm giving you all kind of side eyes  What you doin now? 

First of all on most of your head, you have plenty of hair to do things with. My hair has never been 8" and I rocked almost every natural style.

Now the 4" is a problem but not a complete loss. I think it is more so what you are trying to do with your hair vs. what it can really do.

What type of styles are you trying to wear?

I would say you need to work on some updos to camouflage the two different lengths. No I'm not checking my spelling 

You need to start practicing some natural style techniques like twist, flat twist and braids.


----------



## hairqueen7

It's crazy how all of the things ibsaid ur talking about styles and its crazy because that's my biggest problem I have I'm so style challenged its ridiculous I'm on YouTube 24/7 n my hair still is pointless , so what I do every two weeks is plait my hair and put a.wig on every day until the 4" part is at least 7" that was my plan lol I know sad , but another thing is I feel like my texture is so weird I'm like a 4a/4b , but the hair that got cut from the relaxer is a 3c smh helpppppp lol


----------



## faithVA

hairqueen7 said:


> It's crazy how all of the things ibsaid ur talking about styles and its crazy because that's my biggest problem I have I'm so style challenged its ridiculous I'm on YouTube 24/7 n my hair still is pointless , so what I do every two weeks is plait my hair and put a.wig on every day until the 4" part is at least 7" that was my plan lol I know sad , but another thing is I feel like my texture is so weird I'm like a 4a/4b , but the hair that got cut from the relaxer is a 3c smh helpppppp lol


 
There is nothing wrong with that plan. There is nothing wrong with growing out your hair under a wig. I wish I could do it. I just hate having things on my head. 

But while you are doing that, take some time once a week and play around with flat twisting and twisting, etc. Since you are going to wig it no one will see it. But just doing it every week will give you some practice and it will slowly start to look better.

What I would do is each wash day, play around with flat twisting maybe 4 twists in the front until I felt comfortable. It wasn't very long before I could do the entire thing. I'm not the best stylist in the world but I can make it work. Honestly, some times it looks good and sometimes it doesn't. 

I think you will be happier with your hair though if you have more styles you can go to vs. just having buns. One or two styles may get old.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I really need something to define my curls that is not a gel, and when I pick out my fro I don't want white head like I've been experiencing. A friend of mine a fellow natural recommended I use garnier fructis triple nutrition to define my curls and I ended up getting white head when I picked it out am I using too much. Any suggestions? Please help  Also I need something that won't make my hair greasy so DH can run his hands through my hair.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=315739 said:
			
		

> lisanaturally[/USER];16919887]I really need something to define my curls that is not a gel, and when I pick out my fro I don't want white head like I've been experiencing. A friend of mine a fellow natural recommended I use garnier fructis triple nutrition to define my curls and I ended up getting white head when I picked it out am I using too much. Any suggestions? Please help  Also I need something that won't make my hair greasy so DH can run his hands through my hair.


 
It's possible that you are using too much. But I would guess your friends hair and your hair don't have the same characteristics.

It could be reacting to whatever product you used before it.

My hair flakes when a product doesn't absorb properly and is too heavy for my hair.

Some products just flake for most people. For example a lot of women have flaking if they use KCCC. It is just the nature of the product.

You can try using less but if it doesn't define the curls then it isn't any use to you. You can try switching up the products you use with it. Or you can try adding just a little bit of a ilght oil when it starts to dry to see if you can keep it from doing that. 

I don't have any product recommendations though.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

faithVA said:


> It's possible that you are using too much. But I would guess your friends hair and your hair don't have the same characteristics.
> 
> It could be reacting to whatever product you used before it.
> 
> My hair flakes when a product doesn't absorb properly and is too heavy for my hair.
> 
> Some products just flake for most people. For example a lot of women have flaking if they use KCCC. It is just the nature of the product.
> 
> You can try using less but if it doesn't define the curls then it isn't any use to you. You can try switching up the products you use with it. Or you can try adding just a little bit of a ilght oil when it starts to dry to see if you can keep it from doing that.
> 
> I don't have any product recommendations though.



Thank you faithVA it does define the curls but once I pic it out it gets kind of white, which is frustrating. I washed my hair prior to using it so my hair didn't have any product in it. I don't know maybe she has a different texture. Tomorrow I'm going to try using a little bit less I tend to be kind of heavy handed with product.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=315739 said:
			
		

> lisanaturally[/USER];16919951]Thank you @faithVA it does define the curls but once I pic it out it gets kind of white, which is frustrating. I washed my hair prior to using it so my hair didn't have any product in it. I don't know maybe she has a different texture. Tomorrow I'm going to try using a little bit less I tend to be kind of heavy handed with product.


 
Try putting a little oil on first or last. Um, but after your hair dries why are you picking it out? I would think you need to style it before it dries and after it dries there is no touching 

The product is coating your hair and then you are picking off the coating that is allowing it it to hold the style. Have you tried scrunching it with your hands instead?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

faithVA said:


> Try putting a little oil on first or last. Um, but after your hair dries why are you picking it out? I would think you need to style it before it dries and after it dries there is no touching
> 
> The product is coating your hair and then you are picking off the coating that is allowing it it to hold the style. Have you tried scrunching it with your hands instead?



Well I tried something different I rinsed out the garnier and put in creme of nature leave in condish and while it was wet picked it out I'm waiting on it to dry so hopefully it turns out well. I used less product this time too. If this works I'll do this from now on. Thanks for bringing that up I didn't realize that I was picking the product out.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

faithVA the new method worked it dried no white head and it looks good thanks for your advice


----------



## Solitude

msdr said:
			
		

> faithVA
> 
> I appreciate your quick response. After the relaxer I did the Aphogee 2 minute. I also have Emergencee, but haven't used it in quite some time.
> 
> I'm not sure which of the relaxed heads to ask. Perhaps I should start my own thread instead of hijacking this one?
> 
> sunnieb divachyk Nix08 Lissa0821 Solitude KiWiStyle shortdub78
> 
> Perhaps you ladies could help?



msdr

First, I hate to hear that you are going through so much with your hair! I know the feeling...I am sending an e-hug your way!

I would suggest a hard protein treatment - Aphogee 2-step (not two minute) to help strengthen your hair and help it recover from the  damage from chemicals. Be sure to follow it with a moisturizing treatment. 

Next, you need to decide what you want to do with your hair next. If you want to keep with the natural route, you may have to transition again while wearing curly styles like braidouts. You will need to treat your hair like transitioning hair, including regular protein treatments.

If you want to move towards the relaxed/straight route, I would suggest seeking a professional to do your future chemical treatments and wear buns, rollersets and other low-manipulation styles.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Solitude

Also, I think something is wrong with the mentions...that is probably why the other ladies did not respond. I just happened to read this thread when I was at work earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

I JUST now got the mention!  However, I agree totally with Solitude.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Ok I have one more question what's the best way to apply oil to seal the hair?


----------



## divachyk

msdr -- Sorry you're going through this! My hair is very picky (protein sensitive / low porosity) thus my suggestions vary from most.

Indirect heat may be helpful to your regi -- My hair experiences far more breakage when air dried than roller set. My hair accepts moisture better when it's straight (heat styled via roller set) vs. coarse/kinky (air dried).

I suggest you invest in better styling tools -- Using seamless combs vs. regular combs helped minimize breakage. I never brush. 

CoWash -- I rarely cowash because my hair prefers limited manipulation. I shampoo or co-cleanse 1x weekly. I will cowash occasionally but don't make a habit of it.

Products -- I use quality products. Some may argue cheapie products work just as good but they didn't for my hair. Herbel Essence, Aussie Moist and things of the like did nothing for my hair. Most of the products I tried contained -cones which can impact moisture absorption.

Glycerin -- glycerin or glycerin based products should only be used in optimal weather climates or dry hair may be the end result. I have had 50/50 luck with glycerin. Some days it works excellent and others I have bone dry hair.

Protein - My hair is protein sensitive and I can go up to a 4-6 weeks without using protein. My hair doesn't require weekly reconstructors like some. 

Shampoo/Co-Cleanse - maybe you need to use sulfate free which tends to be less drying. I rotate CON Argan (shampoo), Bee Mine Botanical (shampoo) and HairVeda Amala Cream Rinse (co-cleanse). 

Techniques -- try baggying or GHEing to help recover your dry hair.

AOWC and AOHSR are great products for recovering dry hair. The Aubery line is a great line.

I even use AOWC as a LI. I sometimes dilute, sometimes not. I've read articles that advise against using DCner products as LIs but to date, I haven't experienced any negative effects.

Bee Mine Luscious is a great moisturizer also and is a staple.

HTH!


----------



## Evolving78

msdr
no more protein and stay away from the cholesterol conditioner.  you need to use moisturizing conditioners.  make sure the first 5-10 ingredients doesn't have protein in it.  you may need to do a small trim, at least 1 inch for starters.  wear protective styles.  your hair maybe over processed, but you have done enough protein treatments.  don't do another one for the next 4-6 weeks.   if you want to wear twists, you may have to do smaller twists.  did you relaxer your hair bone straight or is it texlaxed?  you can put 6 or 8 flat twists in your hair and wear a twistout.  put some rods or rollers on the ends to make the ends more curly if you need to.


----------



## faithVA

lisanaturally said:


> @faithVA the new method worked it dried no white head and it looks good thanks for your advice


 


Now who is going to help me with my head  

Just kidding. 

Glad it worked.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16921763]@msdr
> no more protein and stay away from the cholesterol conditioner. you need to use moisturizing conditioners. make sure the first 5-10 ingredients doesn't have protein in it. you may need to do a small trim, at least 1 inch for starters. wear protective styles. your hair maybe over processed, but you have done enough protein treatments. don't do another one for the next 4-6 weeks. if you want to wear twists, you may have to do smaller twists. did you relaxer your hair bone straight or is it texlaxed? you can put 6 or 8 flat twists in your hair and wear a twistout. put some rods or rollers on the ends to make the ends more curly if you need to.


 
So you think the aphogee 2 min was enough protein after apply a relaxer over texturized hair and then reapplying the relaxer? Just asking. 

I know she needs moisture but I'm thinking she may have created holes in her strands. 

I will let you relaxed heads take over from here.


----------



## AJellyCake

This is my biggest struggle right now with my hair: as soon as I put any gel on it (Eco, Kinky Curly, IC Fantasia, etc.) it turns into a white, dotty mess! Then it can take hours to go away (especially in the underlayers of my hair), so wash n gos are hard.

I'll try sealing over the gel with oil, but does anyone else have any other suggestions? 

My regimen for wash n gos is to leave in my conditioner (Oyin Honey Hemp and a little Hairveda Sitrinillah usually), then apply Shea Moisture Curl Milk and spray with water. Then I seal with sunflower oil, then gel, which leads to automatic whiteness.

TIA!


----------



## Nix08

Sorry just got this mention @msdr. I will agree with a lot of what the other relaxed heads have said. I agree that you should probably lay off the protein. Me who's bone straight tends to use a lot of protein but I've noticed among friends that those who have more texture left in their hair are more protein sensitive or just don't need that much protein.

I agree with using quality products and will always recommend AO products. I cowash regularly and air dry but again those who are texturized I find often need to use more heat (not always). 

I'd start with a thorough clarifying shampoo to remove any produts that have built up which may be preventing moisture penetration. Are you planning to stay relaxed?


----------



## Cruzankink

AJellyCake said:


> This is my biggest struggle right now with my hair: as soon as I put any gel on it (Eco, Kinky Curly, IC Fantasia, etc.) it turns into a white, dotty mess! Then it can take hours to go away (especially in the underlayers of my hair), so wash n gos are hard.
> 
> TIA!


 
AJellyCake I've been having the same challenge w/ my WnG. When I was had shorter hair I used SM CES and eco styler gel w/ no white residue. Now, I can't use these two products together! I've been having sucess w/ my WnG using Giovanni DLI as my moisturizer and seal w/ EVOO. However, when I apply eco for hold it turns into a white mess. I suspect its the EVOO but I'm not quite sure since the eco is doing the same w/ SM CES. Fridays are usually my WnG days, so tomorrow I'm going to try to "shingle" the products (DLI or SM CES, EVOO, eco) into my hair to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## hairqueen7

faithVA said:


> Now who is going to help me with my head
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Glad it worked.



Lol I kno right right ur like everyones hair analysis lol by the way thanks for the advice lol


----------



## LongTimeComing

Nix08 shortdub78 divachyk sunnieb Solitude 

Thank you ladies for your replies. I had my hair professionally relaxed bone straight and trimmed last night. I am satisfied with the results and the health of my hair. Actually I'm surprised that I still have hair on my head.  I know how to take care of my hair the way it is now vs the no man's land I was in. 

faithVA Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Solitude

msdr said:


> @Nix08 @shortdub78 @divachyk @sunnieb @Solitude
> 
> Thank you ladies for your replies. I had my hair professionally relaxed bone straight and trimmed last night. I am satisfied with the results and the health of my hair. Actually I'm surprised that I still have hair on my head.  I know how to take care of my hair the way it is now vs the no man's land I was in.
> 
> @faithVA Thank you again for your help.



msdr

I'm glad you found a solution that worked for you! Feel free to join us in the Relaxed Hair Threads . All of the links are in SunnieB's siggy!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

faithVA said:


> Now who is going to help me with my head
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Glad it worked.



faithVA LOL! You seem to know so much already


----------



## Foxglove

I think all these braids/twists over the last year are finally affecting my edges. No more synthetic hair for now


----------



## Cruzankink

*I submitted this post in the 'TWA Support Thread'. I thought it would be helpful here as well.*

Yesterday I experimented shingling for the first time. I used eco-olive oil and different leave ins. Results are as follows:

1. Giovanni DLI - shingling w/ DLI alone created great defintion and made coils pop but add the eco and it turned to a white mess then lost definition. Hair had average shrinkage.

2. SM CES - no definition when shingling alone worse when eco is added then hair turns white and looks dry. Hair had average shrinkage.

3. Paul Mitchell 'the Conditioner' - the Con provided the best coil definition of all and hair looked shinny and moist. The eco only enhanced the look and added hold. However the Con does not make my hair as soft as the DLI. The combo left a white residue but it melted away unlike the other leave ins. Hair shrunk more - I believe because it coiled up more.
**This product has silicones but water-soluble so is CG friendly.*
______________

I can't believe I waited this long to try shingling. My WnG today looks so much better! Once I perfect the technique I should get better results. As far as products are concerned, I've pretty much given up on SM CES. I tried to use it several different ways and I can't make it work for me anymore. I have used 'the Con' b/4 but I've never shingled so my results were not as dramatic. Now, its my go to leave in for WnGs. I'll continue using DLI just not when doing WnGs using eco. It provides the best moisture of all the leave ins I've tried. 

Hope my experiments helps.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My curls are popping! I am very excited. I applied luvnaturals leave-in and then I put oyin hair dew on top. It was a washngo. It was glorious. I like this combo. I think I will seal with grapeseed and pumpkinseed oil.


----------



## faithVA

I bought my showerhead with filter DarkJoy. Now I just need for it to somehow miraculously get installed  I need to go find the plumbers tape.


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey ladies! I usually lurk in here, but havent read in about a week so need to go back and catch up.

Transitioning has been going pretty smoothly...then bam! The last couple of weeks my hair has been dry and brittle no matter how much I moisturize it. I struggled with this in the beginning of my transition, but this summer I finally got my stride and when I started using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing smoothie as a moisturizer, my hair thanked me and was behaving like a nice soft and fluffy cloud. I thought I needed to clarify, so I did and that didnt work either...matter of fact it got worse .

I DCd on dry hair wrapped in saran wrap over night...forgot I had a meeting this morning so I bunned and went on about my business. Meant to wash it out this evening, but that may or may not happen but will definitely wash it out in the am if I dont. I cant tell if it worked, my hair always feels good with conditioner in it so the final verdict will be when I wash it out and it dries.

Any suggestions would be appreciated and I have a few specific questions for you ladies...

1) I live in the south (currently East TN) and I cant figure out how glycerin works and when is the best time of year to use products that have it high in the ingredient list. Im confused bc I know a lot of people avoid it in the summer bc it causes frizz, but Ive also heard it is drying in the winter bc it pulls moisture out of our hair since the air is dryer.  Can anybody break down the glycerin thing for me?

2) For anybody who transitioned for a while, can you offer any tips for minimizing breakage? My back middle is getting to the point of almost being all natural lol. I intended to transition for at least a year. It seems like everytime I handle my hair I get quite a bit of short hairs and little coils in my hands and the sink. I cant figure out how often to use protein....I thought that may be why my hair is so dry now...maybe I was using it too often.  I use ORS Replenishing pretty often, as well as Aphogee 2 min keratin tx (every 1-2 weeks) and not too long ago I did a Nexxus Emergencee tx.

3) For those that baggy, do you notice a smell? I dont like the stinch I smell when air escapes and when I take off the cap. Any way around that?

4) Can coconut still be used in the winter? Its my HG..dont know what Id do without it.

Thanks so much for your help and I love this thread, it is very informative.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Leslie_C could you list your products and regimen?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hi hairqueen7  welcome. Please post again. We are very nice in this thread.


----------



## Leslie_C

HanaKuroi said:


> @Leslie_C could you list your products and regimen?


 
HanaKuroi 

I prepoo with EVCO and wash 1 time a week with CON Argan Oil Shampoo. Ive tried to do stretch to cowashing more and shampooing every other week, but my scalp starts itching too much. At first I was shampooing once and cowashing midweek, but recently decreased to shampoo once a week only to try to decrease manipulation. When I cowash I use As I Am Coconut Cowash and follow up with Suave Coconut as a rinse out. My hair seemed to like the every 3-4 day cleansing of some sort, so I may go back to that I suppose.

I deep condition with either ORS Replenishing Conditioner,Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask, One N Only Argan oil hydrating mask, or Silk Elements Mixed silk. I leave it on for 30-45 minutes with a heat cap. 

I use Aphogee 2 min Keratin Tx every couple of weeks after shampooing and before deep conditioning. May need to decrease this. Also plan to switch to Aubrey GPB when I finish the bottle.

Diluted ACV as a final rinse--not every shampoo, but probably every other. It has helped my scalp issues a lot and practically cured my dandruff.

After Im out of the shower, (LOC method) I apply AG Fast food leave, seal wit Coconut oil, and top with Shea Moisture Curl enhancing smoothie.


Air Dry partially and style. I usually wear a bun, from time to time Ill do bantu knot outs or twist n curls.

I Henna every 4-6 weeks or so.

I M&S with the shea moisture smoothie or curl and style milk and coconut oil daily. 


**My hair is fine and probably medium density. Not sure of my hair type, def type 4, and it i soft and cottony when moisturized-if my mosture is off at all it feels like a brillo pad or hay lol. It is SUPER porous and dries fast, like I have to keep misting it with water as I detangle/style and I cant wrap a towel around it bc it would be practically dry when I take it off. I LIGHTLY blot it with a t shirt for like 5 seconds and thats it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I hate shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. It did not moisturize my hair. 

I usually henna weekly. I use aobc or aowc to dc usually.

Let me look at your other products. I will make a new post after. 

I am sure the other ladies will chime in with suggestions.

If we suggest products do they need to be available on the ground? Do you mind ordering online?


----------



## faithVA

Leslie_C,

Do you know why your hair is so porous? Have you tried to correct it?

Since you are transitioning, do you need to use protein so often? If .your natural hair hasn't been damage, the frequency of protein may be too much. Maybe that frequency of protein with the hennal may be too much. Maybe lay off the protein for 6 weeks to see if you can notice a difference.

Although the products you mentioned wouldn't work for me. I don't see anything wrong with them in general. But HanaKuroi is better with products.


----------



## Leslie_C

HanaKuroi said:


> I hate shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. It did not moisturize my hair.
> 
> I usually henna weekly. I use aobc or aowc to dc usually.
> 
> Let me look at your other products. I will make a new post after.
> 
> I am sure the other ladies will chime in with suggestions.
> 
> If we suggest products do they need to be available on the ground? Do you mind ordering online?


 
Believe it or not, SMCES is the first moisturizer that has EVER worked for my hair past wash day and Ive tried everything I can think of on the ground. 

Im open to ordering online, Id like to place some orders when the Black Friday sales come around. I especially have wanted to try Oyin products.


----------



## Leslie_C

faithVA said:


> @Leslie_C,
> 
> Do you know why your hair is so porous? Have you tried to correct it?
> 
> Since you are transitioning, do you need to use protein so often? If .your natural hair hasn't been damage, the frequency of protein may be too much. Maybe that frequency of protein with the hennal may be too much. Maybe lay off the protein for 6 weeks to see if you can notice a difference.
> 
> Although the products you mentioned wouldn't work for me. I don't see anything wrong with them in general. But HanaKuroi is better with products.


 
@faithVA, my hair has always been spongy and porous, even at its healthiest when I regrew an entire head of hair in 07-08ish. I texlaxed after 1 year and was bottom or neck/shoulder length, and with good haircare I was about an inch away from BSL the next year...then life got in the way and I just maintained APL for a long while when I was pregnant with my son and when he was an infant. I went through some postpartum depression and neglected my hair then and it hasnt been right since lol. The final straw that broke the camels back was when I was sick and tried to texlax it, and couldnt get it in fast enough so I overprocessed it...then next time I tried to do a corrective to relax bone straight since Id relaxed 2 or 3 inches by mistake anyway (trying to maintain a consistent texture). It slowly broke off and thinned out pretty bad over time after that. I looked at the glass half full and decided to transition since I was always natural curious, but that was the first time I ever had "long hair" (for me)...It was easier for me to cut hair that wasnt in good shape anyway. I chopped it from APL to neck length in May and now the longest layer is collarbone and approaching APL again...so Im doing something right to get that retention...maybe its just the damaged hair cant hold up against the new stronger natural hair. I have 4 or so inches of natural hair so far.

Im not sure how to correct porosity other than the ACV rinses? I remember trying that Roux Porosity Control stuff years ago and it didnt seem to do anything.

I think you are right and I got too happy with the protein...the relaxed ends probably need it, but the natural hair probably doesnt and thats a higher priority. I thought I was making it stronger to minimize breakage at the line of demarcation lol. I think Ill stick with henna only for a while and nothing stronger than the ORS Replenishing (which acts more like a moisturizing conditioner to me anyway). Ill cut out the 2 minute keratin.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> Hey ladies! *I usually lurk in here,* but havent read in about a week so need to go back and catch up.
> 
> Transitioning has been going pretty smoothly...then bam! The last couple of weeks *my hair has been dry and brittle no matter how much I moisturize it.* I struggled with this in the beginning of my transition, but this summer I finally got my stride and when I started using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing smoothie as a moisturizer, my hair thanked me and was behaving like a nice soft and fluffy cloud. I thought I needed to clarify, so I did and that didnt work either...matter of fact it got worse .
> 
> I DCd on dry hair wrapped in saran wrap over night...forgot I had a meeting this morning so I bunned and went on about my business. Meant to wash it out this evening, but that may or may not happen but will definitely wash it out in the am if I dont. I cant tell if it worked, my hair always feels good with conditioner in it so the final verdict will be when I wash it out and it dries.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated and I have a few specific questions for you ladies...
> 
> 1) I live in the south (currently East TN) and I cant figure out how glycerin works and when is the best time of year to use products that have it high in the ingredient list. Im confused bc I know a lot of people avoid it in the summer bc it causes frizz, but Ive also heard it is drying in the winter bc it pulls moisture out of our hair since the air is dryer.  Can anybody break down the glycerin thing for me?
> 
> 2) For anybody who transitioned for a while, can you offer any tips for minimizing breakage? My back middle is getting to the point of almost being all natural lol. I intended to transition for at least a year. It seems like everytime I handle my hair I get quite a bit of short hairs and little coils in my hands and the sink. I cant figure out how often to use protein....I thought that may be why my hair is so dry now...maybe I was using it too often.  I use ORS Replenishing pretty often, as well as Aphogee 2 min keratin tx (every 1-2 weeks) and not too long ago I did a Nexxus Emergencee tx.
> 
> *3) For those that baggy, do you notice a smell? I dont like the stinch I smell when air escapes and when I take off the cap. Any way around that?
> *
> 4) Can coconut still be used in the winter? Its my HG..dont know what Id do without it.
> 
> *Thanks so much for your help and I love this thread, it is very informative.*



I was going to ask you what you're doing in here...but I guess you're doing the same thing I am. 

I read something this week about optimal dew points and glycerin because I was also curious.  I believe I read that the optimal dew point is 40 to 60 degrees (whatever the unit is).  I'll have to see if I can find it and send you the link.  



Leslie_C said:


> HanaKuroi
> 
> I prepoo with EVCO and wash 1 time a week with CON Argan Oil Shampoo. Ive tried to do stretch to cowashing more and shampooing every other week, but my scalp starts itching too much. At first I was shampooing once and cowashing midweek, but recently decreased to shampoo once a week only to try to decrease manipulation. When I cowash I use As I Am Coconut Cowash and follow up with Suave Coconut as a rinse out. My hair seemed to like the every 3-4 day cleansing of some sort, so I may go back to that I suppose.
> 
> I deep condition with either ORS Replenishing Conditioner,Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask, One N Only Argan oil hydrating mask, or Silk Elements Mixed silk. I leave it on for 30-45 minutes with a heat cap.
> 
> I use Aphogee 2 min Keratin Tx every couple of weeks after shampooing and before deep conditioning. May need to decrease this. Also plan to switch to Aubrey GPB when I finish the bottle.
> 
> *Diluted ACV as a final rinse--not every shampoo, but probably every other. It has helped my scalp issues a lot and practically cured my dandruff.*
> 
> After Im out of the shower, (LOC method) I apply AG Fast food leave, seal wit Coconut oil, and top with Shea Moisture Curl enhancing smoothie.
> 
> 
> Air Dry partially and style. I usually wear a bun, from time to time Ill do bantu knot outs or twist n curls.
> 
> I Henna every 4-6 weeks or so.
> 
> I M&S with the shea moisture smoothie or curl and style milk and coconut oil daily.
> 
> 
> **My hair is fine and probably medium density. Not sure of my hair type, def type 4, and it i soft and cottony when moisturized-if my mosture is off at all it feels like a brillo pad or hay lol. It is SUPER porous and dries fast, like I have to keep misting it with water as I detangle/style and I cant wrap a towel around it bc it would be practically dry when I take it off. I LIGHTLY blot it with a t shirt for like 5 seconds and thats it.



Leslie--what is your ACV ratio because I'm looking for a weak but effective ratio to help me with my scalp issues.  

I don't know what I'm doing wrong because my hair is usually dry--especially Thing 1 and Thing 2 (my "bangs").  i'm just going to keep using up what I have and switching up techniques--maybe something will happen.  



Leslie_C said:


> @faithVA, my hair has always been spongy and porous, even at its healthiest when I regrew an entire head of hair in 07-08ish. I texlaxed after 1 year and was bottom or neck/shoulder length, and with good haircare I was about an inch away from BSL the next year...then life got in the way and I just maintained APL for a long while when I was pregnant with my son and when he was an infant. *I went through some postpartum depression and neglected my hair *then and it hasnt been right since lol. The final straw that broke the camels back was when I was sick and tried to texlax it, and couldnt get it in fast enough so I overprocessed it...then next time I tried to do a corrective to relax bone straight since Id relaxed 2 or 3 inches by mistake anyway (trying to maintain a consistent texture). It slowly broke off and thinned out pretty bad over time after that. I looked at the glass half full and *decided to transition since I was always natural curious, *but that was the first time I ever had "long hair" (for me)...It was easier for me to cut hair that wasnt in good shape anyway. I chopped it from APL to neck length in May and now the longest layer is collarbone and approaching APL again...so Im doing something right to get that retention...maybe its just the damaged hair cant hold up against the new stronger natural hair. I have 4 or so inches of natural hair so far.
> 
> Im not sure how to correct porosity other than the ACV rinses? I remember trying that Roux Porosity Control stuff years ago and it didnt seem to do anything.
> 
> I think you are right and I got too happy with the protein...the relaxed ends probably need it, but the natural hair probably doesnt and thats a higher priority. I thought I was making it stronger to minimize breakage at the line of demarcation lol. I think Ill stick with henna only for a while and nothing stronger than the ORS Replenishing (which acts more like a moisturizing conditioner to me anyway). Ill cut out the 2 minute keratin.



It amazes me how much we have in common (see bolded).  I've also been doing protein weekly for the same reasons as you.  Two days ago I was told I have midshaft splits among other things so it was suggested that I continue doing the protein weekly for a month.  I don't know.  I really need to start a new thread about my hair, but I'm just too lazy to do it.  

I'm looking forward to hearing what the ladies say.  Sorry you're having troubles buddy.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Leslie_C and Diviine do you use combs or brushes? 

I used to use shea moisture but they changed it or something. Doesn't work for me anymore. 

 A product that is in my stash that i buy in town is Curls Curly Q. I use the curls line for kids not the adult line. It is the curly q hair milk something and the curly q spray. The curly q spray has glycerin and you had a question about that.  I'll have to go look at the name but you buy it at Target.

 There is a well written thread on glycerin by someone who is quite knowledgeable  on the subject. I'll try and find it and mention her, I can't tag her from my phone. 

It is 7 something here  I am going back to bed. I still need to study your ingredients.


Post hijack:

faithVA and DarkJoy I am looking at shower filters now. I used to have one years ago to help with my eczema. Does it drastically make a difference in your hair your first use?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];16937437]@Leslie_C and @Diviine do you use combs or brushes?
> 
> I used to use shea moisture but they changed it or something. Doesn't work for me anymore.
> 
> A product that is in my stash that i buy in town is Curls Curly Q. I use the curls line for kids not the adult line. It is the curly q hair milk something and the curly q spray. The curly q spray has glycerin and you had a question about that. I'll have to go look at the name but you buy it at Target.
> 
> There is a well written thread on glycerin by someone who is quite knowledgeable on the subject. I'll try and find it and mention her, I can't tag her from my phone.
> 
> It is 7 something here  I am going back to bed. I still need to study your ingredients.
> 
> 
> Post hijack:
> 
> @faithVA and @DarkJoy I am looking at shower filters now. I used to have one years ago to help with my eczema. Does it drastically make a difference in your hair your first use?


 
I haven't even taken the thing out of the container so I don't know. I will be washing my hair later today so I will let you know.


----------



## HanaKuroi

App issues. Post deleted


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> I bought my showerhead with filter @DarkJoy. Now I just need for it to somehow miraculously get installed  I need to go find the plumbers tape.





HanaKuroi said:


> @faithVA and @DarkJoy I am looking at shower filters now. I used to have one years ago to help with my eczema. Does it drastically make a difference in your hair your first use?


Congrats on your purchase faithVA! I hope the filter helps you! I didn't bother with plumbers tape (yes, it is leaking!) but I wanted to just get it on and see if it works. I'm surprised you bought a whole showerhead! I got only the filter and kept my old showerhead. I didn't want to hurt its feelings .

HanaKuroi--I noticed a change in softness with the first wash! Nothing massive, but I was like "this is different". My hair is still recovering from the damn Chelating/clarifying shampoo but its recovering much faster than normal. It really hates sulfates to the 1000th degree. But I wanted to get out any chlorine and minerals to get a better judgement on the filter. TOmorrow is full wash day so we shall see. It's been over a week and I'm noticing great changes in my skin as well--no eczema spots. I get them on my arms.

As a side story, in the 70s and 80s my mom had massive eczema on her face. My sister on the crooks of her elbows and knees. Me all over. My dad filtered the water and it was gone from all of us in days!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Congrats on your purchase @faithVA! I hope the filter helps you! I didn't bother with plumbers tape (yes, it is leaking!) but I wanted to just get it on and see if it works. I'm surprised you bought a whole showerhead! I got only the filter and kept my old showerhead. I didn't want to hurt its feelings .
> 
> @HanaKuroi--I noticed a change in softness with the first wash! Nothing massive, but I was like "this is different". My hair is still recovering from the damn Chelating/clarifying shampoo but its recovering much faster than normal. It really hates sulfates to the 1000th degree. But I wanted to get out any chlorine and minerals to get a better judgement on the filter. TOmorrow is full wash day so we shall see. It's been over a week and I'm noticing great changes in my skin as well--no eczema spots. I get them on my arms.
> 
> As a side story, in the 70s and 80s my mom had massive eczema on her face. My sister on the crooks of her elbows and knees. Me all over. My dad filtered the water and it was gone from all of us in days!


 
I bought the whole shower head because I wanted a hand held shower head anyway. And since I would have to take the old one off to put on the filter, why not now  So now I will get the benefits of the filter, but I also get the benefits of the handheld which should make it easier to wash my hair 

I finally put it up. I bought my mom one but I can't get her old shower head off. I am prepooing now so I will be washing in another 30 minutes.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi, I do believe you feel the difference in the first wash. Now I did switch up products so I will let you know after I let my hair dry. 

Today I washed with some black soap shampoo I had left. My hair felt the same as usual. Then I washed with undiluted mud wash. I let it sit for a few minutes. My hair felt softer at this point. Then I conditioned with Deva Care One. My hair felt much softer at this point and I only left it on for 2 minutes.

I haven't put anything on my hair at this point. I am absorbing some of the excess water with a t-shirt. I am going to let it air dry for two hours with no product and see how it feels. 

But right now it feels more soft and not as wirey.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Please update. I have a filter in my cart right now! I should buy one for DD bathroom too.

Thanks for the review


----------



## Just11412

i was struggling with my hair. but it was my own damn fault being a damn product junkie. trying mad ish just cause. my hair was seriously confused. lol. then i got tired of just dealing with my hair. 

so i gave myself a good trim. i'm using the products up that i'm not keeping (cause well i brought them and i'm gonna make them work until i have used them up). i have a solid regimen now. i also am keeping my hair in braids/twists until june 2013. 

in addition to the physical i'm getting my internal right. because really that is the major area that was just lacking. so i'm going to try and maximize everything all the way around.


----------



## AJellyCake

Yay!!! Wash n go with no long-lasting whiteness! Finally! Unfortunately, I did a lot differently, so I can't pinpoint the exact cause of the change , but I think part of it was using less gel (duh!). I was able to use less gel because I used much smaller sections (I usually don't have time for that unfortunately). And I used a teensy bit and then smoothed it on and didn't really go for a little more. I think that was a big help. And I was able to smooth my individual curls and coils and 'flat iron' them smooth with my fingers. My hair turned a little bit white, but it was gone within thirty minutes or so.

I'm doing the Curly Girl method, and I usually don't rinse my conditioners out at all, especially if I DCed with heat (rinsing a little bit makes my hair dry). I used CJ Curl Rehab and then used the CJ Honey Buttah. The Buttah did a great job of clumping my hair and softening it and everything ! 

So happy. Now if only I could get my wash n gos to last more than a day....


----------



## daviine

HanaKuroi I haven't used a brush in a month or so, I think.  The only time I use a brush is to ATTEMPT to smooth my edges down before I put the scarf on. I wasn't having much luck with that so I stopped doing it.  I use a comb once a week when I detangle my hair in the shower. Sometimes I don't use a comb and finger detangle instead.  I haven't figured out which is better for me but it usually depends on my mood or how much help the conditioner I'm rinsing out needs in detangling.  Even though I do own a seamless comb, I use my shower comb to detangle because it's there hanging in the shower.  



Just11412 said:


> i was struggling with my hair. but it was my own damn fault being a damn product junkie. trying mad ish just cause. my hair was seriously confused. lol. then i got tired of just dealing with my hair.
> 
> so i gave myself a good trim. i'm using the products up that i'm not keeping (cause well i brought them and i'm gonna make them work until i have used them up). i have a solid regimen now. i also am keeping my hair in braids/twists until june 2013.
> 
> *in addition to the physical i'm getting my internal right. because really that is the major area that was just lacking. so i'm going to try and maximize everything all the way around.*



I had a teeny weeny moisturizing breakthrough last night and I am going to continue to play around with the products I have at home.  What I really need to focus on though, is on my health.  I need to make sure I'm eating right and staying hydrated.  Even though I'm really doing it for my hair, its a great thing for my body and for me.  I know it should be the other way around, but I'm just being honest.My obsession with my hair has allowed me to see how poorly I have been treating my body and myself.  Time to fix that.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine I have a big 24 oz cup and I just put a little in the bottom (probably 2 or 3 tablespoons) and fill the rest up with water. I used to measure 1/4 cup and mix that with 2 cups water...now Im just lazy and dont measure so that works ok lol.  Its nice bc it helps a lot with dry,itchy,flaky scalp, and also lowers the ph of your hair and seals the cuticle. Win, Win situation!

We do have a lot in common! LOL @ us crashing the struggling with natural hair thread...that must be our subconscious desire to BC!

HanaKuroi- Much like daviine, I only use a comb (shower comb) once a week to detangle.  I also only use a brush (and it is a super baby soft brush) on my edges every once in a while ...but most the time I just use my hands.



Im happy to say that the Shea Moisture deep treatment overnight did wonders for my hair! It feels nice and soft again for the past couple of days...hope it stays that way, but I think that conditoner is a keeper. I had it for a while, but hadnt tried it bc it doesnt get the best reviews and I was just going to use it as a styler...but it really worked well on dry hair (lightly misted with water to help distribute) overnight! Yesterday I went on a short little overnight trip and didnt want to travel with a lot of products, so I just had my little bottle of jojoba oil. All I did was mist it last night with a little water and add jojoba oil and its still very soft to...day. My hair is sooooo strange...there is no rhyme or reason for what it does sometimes!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have been lazy about looking up their current products for lesliec and diivine. I will I keep feeling like I am getting sick.

I think you both are transitioning. That is hard. I have no experience with that. I will do the best I can with recommendations.

 I think qhemets biologics are great for softening new growth. The moisture retention in these products is wonderful.  

I'll reply more tomorrow or later.


----------



## faithVA

Hope you feel better HanaKuroi


----------



## daviine

HanaKuroi 

Thanks so much for your time.  Yes, we are both transitioning. 

 I've been wanting to try QB products but they seem pricey, especially after you factor in shipping.  

Rest and relax. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cruzankink

daviine and Leslie_C I wish I could be of assistance.  I have been natural for appx 5.5 mos and I only recently figured out the loves and foes of my hair.  I commend you both for your lenthy transitions and good luck! I transitioned for only 6 mos b/c I just could not cope w/ 2 textures. Can't wait for ya'll to be more active on this thread.  We'll be waiting....


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Next month witll be my 1yr BC anniversary  I Think I should get all my pics together to make a thread at some point in time.

Even though I pretty much know what works and doesnt for my hair, I am severely style challenged. ANy kinda twist out, braid out, ect out just doesnt work on my hair.  I rock ponys most of the time. I havent even tried a WnG since I first BC'd cus I feel like itll take me all day and it'll be drippin on my clothes and stuff.

I need help


----------



## Cruzankink

CaliiSwagg said:


> Next month witll be my 1yr BC anniversary  I Think I should get all my pics together to make a thread at some point in time.
> 
> Even though I pretty much know what works and doesnt for my hair, I am severely style challenged. ANy kinda twist out, braid out, ect out just doesnt work on my hair.  I rock ponys most of the time. I havent even tried a WnG since I first BC'd cus I feel like itll take me all day and it'll be drippin on my clothes and stuff.
> 
> I need help


 
CaliiSwagg Congrats on your upcoming nappiversary!!! I'm in the same boat regarding styling. Since I BC my main focus has been healthy hair and product/hair compatibility. Now that my kinks and I have reached an understanding, I want to celebrate a yr of creamy-crack sobriety on Oct 15 by switching my focus to sexy styling.  What I've been doing is watching vids of my favorite yt queens (particularly ones w/ my hair texture) for styling options. Many of them have hair longer than mines so I have to dig in the archives. Hope this tip helps.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Cruzankink said:


> @CaliiSwagg Congrats on your upcoming nappiversary!!! I'm in the same boat regarding styling. Since I BC my main focus has been healthy hair and product/hair compatibility. Now that my kinks and I have reached an understanding, I want to celebrate a yr of creamy-crack sobriety on Oct 15 by switching my focus to sexy styling. What I've been doing is watching vids of my favorite yt queens (particularly ones w/ my hair texture) for styling options. Many of them have hair longer than mines so I have to dig in the archives. Hope this tip helps.


 

@Cruzankink

 Thank you beautiful!!

We have reached milestones in a sea of confusion with our manes.

See my issue is I havent found any youtubers that have hair similar to mine. the only person I know that does is whiteoleander (I tihk I spelled her s/n wrong)... but her hair is much more gorgeous than mine 

Mine is more wavy with curlys at the ends. Its not really thick... mainly fine in texure and more silky than course.


----------



## Cruzankink

CaliiSwagg said:


> @Cruzankink
> 
> Thank you beautiful!!
> 
> We have reached milestones in a sea of confusion with our manes.
> 
> See my issue is I havent found any youtubers that have hair similar to mine. the only person I know that does is whiteoleander (I tihk I spelled her s/n wrong)... but her hair is much more gorgeous than mine
> 
> Mine is more wavy with curlys at the ends. Its not really thick... mainly fine in texure and more silky than course.


 
@CaliiSwagg No prob! Sounds like your hair would work well w/ a light leave in and gel. Have you tried defining your waves or even creating curls this way?


----------



## Just11412

daviine said:


> @HanaKuroi I haven't used a brush in a month or so, I think.  The only time I use a brush is to ATTEMPT to smooth my edges down before I put the scarf on. I wasn't having much luck with that so I stopped doing it.  I use a comb once a week when I detangle my hair in the shower. Sometimes I don't use a comb and finger detangle instead.  I haven't figured out which is better for me but it usually depends on my mood or how much help the conditioner I'm rinsing out needs in detangling.  Even though I do own a seamless comb, I use my shower comb to detangle because it's there hanging in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a teeny weeny moisturizing breakthrough last night and I am going to continue to play around with the products I have at home.  What I really need to focus on though, is on my health.  I need to make sure I'm eating right and staying hydrated.  Even though I'm really doing it for my hair, its a great thing for my body and for me.  I know it should be the other way around, but I'm just being honest.My obsession with my hair has allowed me to see how poorly I have been treating my body and myself.  Time to fix that.



 same here. i only use mostly natural products on my hair and body. but my diet and exercise suck like hell. so i need to do something about that pronto. its a struggle though.


----------



## Danewshe

I want 4a hair, tired of dealing with this dry, brittle head of hair.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Really sad that the As I Am Leave In contains a sulfate in the ingredients. I really like it but I'm trying to do curly girl method. I used it with Shea moisture curling smoothie and my twist out looks super defined and moisturized. I might make an exception.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3466 said:
			
		

> NewlyNature12[/USER];16950275]Really sad that the As I Am Leave In contains a sulfate in the ingredients. I really like it but I'm trying to do curly girl method. I used it with Shea moisture curling smoothie and my twist out looks super defined and moisturized. I might make an exception.


 
I am not sure that Behentrimonium Methosulfate is truly considered a sulfate like SLS. It is supposedly very gentle. It is also pretty low on the list.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Behentrimonium Methosulfate is NOT a sulfate. It is created from non-genetically modified rapseed oil.

The blend consisting of Behentrimonium methosulfate (&) Cetearyl alcohol (or BTMS) is considered the mildest conditioning hair-detangling ingredient available today. This sophisticated ingredient is a hair thickener that unlike most, does not cause build-up on the hair. This is in part due to the fact that it does not coat, but actually penetrates the hair shaft. Because it is so extremely gentle, it is recommended for use in leave-on baby products. This ingredient is not the same as behentrimonium chloride, which is not nearly as mild or gentle.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Behentrimonium Methosulfate is NOT a sulfate. It is created from non-genetically modified rapseed oil.
> 
> The blend consisting of Behentrimonium methosulfate (&) Cetearyl alcohol (or BTMS) is considered the mildest conditioning hair-detangling ingredient available today. This sophisticated ingredient is a hair thickener that unlike most, does not cause build-up on the hair. This is in part due to the fact that it does not coat, but actually penetrates the hair shaft. Because it is so extremely gentle, it is recommended for use in leave-on baby products. This ingredient is not the same as behentrimonium chloride, which is not nearly as mild or gentle.


 
oh thank you old wise hair grasshopper 


I probably should look for leave-ins with this ingredient in it. I have the As I Am leave-in in my hair today. Its actually soft and fluffy for a change. It doesn't look like anything  but it feels good


----------



## daviine

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> daviine and Leslie_C I wish I could be of assistance.  I have been natural for appx 5.5 mos and I only recently figured out the loves and foes of my hair.  I commend you both for your lenthy transitions and good luck! I transitioned for only 6 mos b/c I just could not cope w/ 2 textures. Can't wait for ya'll to be more active on this thread.  We'll be waiting....



Lol @ "creamy crack sobriety". I was thinking I was going to BC in a few months but I need to learn how to moisturize my hair first.... No way I'm going to rock short dry hair when I can have long dry hair  Good to know I have friends on the other side.


----------



## NJoy

Not having any struggles but, definitely subb'g for info.


----------



## Bublin

Mmm
I think I'm going to have to re-think the finger detangling.

Before
Used shampoo at every wash and used a comb. Hair was brittle and dry and I was ripping out hair every time but was also removing shed hair.

Now
Co-washing only and only using fingers to remove shed hair:  I now have soft hair but now after 2 week of this routine my head is full of shed hairs and is causing breakage at the ends when I re-braid at night.

My plan is to stick with the co-washing but go back to using a comb only on wash days.  Now that my hair is softer I am thinking ripping out hair won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Products that I use that contain Behentrimonium Methosulfate are qhemet biologics ctdg, oyin hair dew and luv naturals leave-in. I am in the dr's office so I can't check whether or not QB's burdock root or the heavy amla contain this too.

faithVA are you sure you don't want me to send you some samples of QB? I have empty jars and it wouldn't cost you anything.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bublin said:
			
		

> Mmm
> I think I'm going to have to re-think the finger detangling.
> 
> Before
> Used shampoo at every wash and used a comb. Hair was brittle and dry and I was ripping out hair every time but was also removing shed hair.
> 
> Now
> Co-washing only and only using fingers to remove shed hair:  I now have soft hair but now after 2 week of this routine my head is full of shed hairs and is causing breakage at the ends when I re-braid at night.
> 
> My plan is to stick with the co-washing but go back to using a comb only on wash days.  Now that my hair is softer I am thinking ripping out hair won't be an issue anymore.



Do you detangle under running water with condish while in the shower?


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Products that I use that contain Behentrimonium Methosulfate are qhemet biologics ctdg, oyin hair dew and luv naturals leave-in. I am in the dr's office so I can't check whether or not QB's burdock root or the heavy amla contain this too.
> 
> @faithVA are you sure you don't want me to send you some samples of QB? I have empty jars and it wouldn't cost you anything.


 
Aw HanaKuroi... That's so kind of you. I do remember you offered before and I was in a funk .   I don't mind paying you for them. Definitely let me pay for shipping.


----------



## Bublin

HanaKuroi said:


> Do you detangle under running water with condish while in the shower?



Yea but i'm a heavy Shedder.  My fingers only seem to be good enough for detangling not removing all the shed hairs.


----------



## greenandchic

Bublin said:


> Yea but i'm a heavy Shedder.  My fingers only seem to be good enough for detangling not removing all the shed hairs.



I'm starting to come to terms with the fact that finger detangling isn't for my hair either. 

Detangling in the shower for me only causes more use of Drano (which I hate using) and calls to my landlord.  The building is well over 100 years old so I got to be careful with the pipes.  I try to get all of the hairs before they fall into the tub, but I can't get them all.


----------



## Leslie_C

HanaKuroi said:


> I have been lazy about looking up their current products for lesliec and diivine. I will I keep feeling like I am getting sick.
> 
> I think you both are transitioning. That is hard. I have no experience with that. I will do the best I can with recommendations.
> 
> I think qhemets biologics are great for softening new growth. The moisture retention in these products is wonderful.
> 
> I'll reply more tomorrow or later.


 
HanaKuroi  Sorry you are feeling bad and I Hope you feel better!  No worries, Im learning lots from this thread and taking notes for future reference anyway....you have plenty of other knowledge to school us on that isnt related to transitioning, but still very useful nonetheless.  Im slowly, but surely figuring my hair out--but I hope I dont figure out my transitioning hair and then have to start all over when fully natural. I hope what works on it now will still work on it then...crossing fingers bc I treat it like its natural and blend the relaxed hair with the natural hair versus the other way around. Thanks for all you do and the information you provide!



daviine said:


> @HanaKuroi
> 
> Thanks so much for your time. Yes, we are both transitioning.
> 
> *I've been wanting to try QB products but they seem pricey, especially after you factor in shipping*.
> 
> Rest and relax. I hope you feel better soon.


daviine, you need to get out of my head re the bolded...my exact thoughts! ...



Cruzankink said:


> @daviine and @Leslie_C I wish I could be of assistance. I have been natural for appx 5.5 mos and I only recently figured out the loves and foes of my hair. I commend you both for your lenthy transitions and good luck! I transitioned for only 6 mos b/c I just could not cope w/ 2 textures. Can't wait for ya'll to be more active on this thread. We'll be waiting....


 
Cruzankink  I really enjoy watching you guys progress through your natural journey and cant wait to start mine! It may be sooner rather than later, but I hope to hold out until at least 1 year post.



Just11412 said:


> same here. i only use mostly natural products on my hair and body. but my diet and exercise suck like hell. so i need to do something about that pronto. its a struggle though.


 
Just11412 my "healthy lifestyle" or lack therof definitely leaves much to be desired as well....but Ive really started to lean towards natural ingredients for hair and body...hopefully my diet will follow!



Bublin said:


> Mmm
> I think I'm going to have to re-think the finger detangling.
> 
> Before
> Used shampoo at every wash and used a comb. Hair was brittle and dry and I was ripping out hair every time but was also removing shed hair.
> 
> Now
> Co-washing only and only using fingers to remove shed hair: I now have soft hair but now after 2 week of this routine my head is full of shed hairs and is causing breakage at the ends when I re-braid at night.
> 
> My plan is to stick with the co-washing but go back to using a comb only on wash days. Now that my hair is softer I am thinking ripping out hair won't be an issue anymore.


 
Bublin I have this exact problem...Ive tried finger detangling only and all that happened was I get shed hairs that wrap around the other hairs and get tangles/knots that I could have prevented with a simple gentle weekly detangling with a shower comb. Im pretty sure Im not a person who can strictly finger detangle.


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> I'm starting to come to terms with the fact that finger detangling isn't for my hair either.
> 
> Detangling in the shower for me only causes more use of Drano (which I hate using) and calls to my landlord. The building is well over 100 years old so I got to be careful with the pipes. I try to get all of the hairs before they fall into the tub, but I can't get them all.


 
a drain cover is less than $10 at bed bath and beyond.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> a drain cover is less than $10 at bed bath and beyond.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cruzankink

Bublin said:


> Mmm
> I think I'm going to have to re-think the finger detangling.
> 
> My plan is to stick with the co-washing but go back to using a comb only on wash days. Now that my hair is softer I am thinking ripping out hair won't be an issue anymore.


 


greenandchic said:


> I'm starting to come to terms with the fact that finger detangling isn't for my hair either.
> 
> Detangling in the shower for me only causes more use of Drano (which I hate using) and calls to my landlord.


 


Leslie_C said:


> I have this exact problem...Ive tried finger detangling only and all that happened was I get shed hairs that wrap around the other hairs and get tangles/knots that I could have prevented with a simple gentle weekly detangling with a shower comb. Im pretty sure Im not a person who can strictly finger detangle.


 
Bublin, greenandchic and Leslie_C I agree w/ all of you. When I converted to CG, I was 'gung ho' about finger detangling the more my hair retained moisture and softness. Although, FD allows my hair to clump better, I find that it works best for me after I've worn styles that stretch my hair or when my hair isn't as tangled. If not, FD only rips and pulls out my hair. My last wash day I used my magic star. Detangling didn't take as long and I had less hair in the drain. I'm definitely not going to FD exclusively anymore.

faithVA thanks for the drain cover tip!


----------



## Prettycoach

Good afternoon ladies,

So I took advice from @ faithVA and @ HanaKuroi. I started a DC this past weekend and I started using a cleansing conditioner.  Thanks LadiesNo more clarifying shampoos lol or just shampoo for a while. I could tell there was a difference in my hair. I cut some more of the keratin treatment from my ends. I am just frustrated that my twists r short now.. I know I need to be patience but its so frustrated bc my hair used to be SL when I had it flat ironed and natural. Any advice?


----------



## greenandchic

Prettycoach said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> So I took advice from @ faithVA and @ HanaKuroi. I started a DC this past weekend and *I started using a cleansing conditioner. * Thanks LadiesNo more clarifying shampoos lol or just shampoo for a while. I could tell there was a difference in my hair. I cut some more of the keratin treatment from my ends. I am just frustrated that my twists r short now.. I know I need to be patience but its so frustrated bc my hair used to be SL when I had it flat ironed and natural. Any advice?



Prettycoach - Which one are you using?


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> So I took advice from @ faithVA and @ HanaKuroi. I started a DC this past weekend and I started using a cleansing conditioner. Thanks LadiesNo more clarifying shampoos lol or just shampoo for a while. I could tell there was a difference in my hair. I cut some more of the keratin treatment from my ends. I am just frustrated that my twists r short now.. I know I need to be patience but its so frustrated bc my hair used to be SL when I had it flat ironed and natural. Any advice?


 
I need to take my own advice and go buy a cleansing conditioner 

I'm rocking 3" of hair. I feel your frustration but have no advice.


----------



## Prettycoach

greenandchic said:
			
		

> Prettycoach - Which one are you using?



I tried Hair One for Curly hair. I used a sample. I am trying to decide to either buy Hair One or As I Am Coconut.


----------



## Prettycoach

faithVA said:
			
		

> I need to take my own advice and go buy a cleansing conditioner
> 
> I'm rocking 3" of hair. I feel your frustration but have no advice.



Rotfl. I feel ya. Well it's great to know that there r naturals starting where I am. It makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> I tried Hair One for Curly hair. I used a sample. I am trying to decide to either buy Hair One or As I Am Coconut.


 
Overall I think I have read better reviews for As I Am vs Hair One. But I have not tried either. You can do a search on the board and see what comes up.

I think I am going to try the As I Am. I have the leave-in and it works decently in my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

Heck, I'm frustrated too!

Was driving in to work and was just annoyed with my hair. I think the filter is doing something, so I may need to restructure my products and reggi. The quality of my curls feel different, it's puffier, doesnt feel as dense. I know I'm not losing hair cuz I would see it! THe hair is TOO soft. Not holding a style. It's absorbing everything! Probably because the chlorine and other mineral deposits arent built up anymore? Maybe I need a strong protein treatment? IDK. Plus it's at an awkward length.

I'm thinking of gettin some dang braids and PSing for the next cpl months. I just hate losing 2 days to braiding (I do them myself). Driving me up the wall!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Heck, I'm frustrated too!
> 
> Was driving in to work and was just annoyed with my hair. I think the filter is doing something, so I may need to restructure my products and reggi. The quality of my curls feel different, it's puffier, doesnt feel as dense. I know I'm not losing hair cuz I would see it! THe hair is TOO soft. Not holding a style. It's absorbing everything! Probably because the chlorine and other mineral deposits arent built up anymore? Maybe I need a strong protein treatment? IDK. Plus it's at an awkward length.
> 
> I'm thinking of gettin some dang braids and PSing for the next cpl months. I just hate losing 2 days to braiding (I do them myself). Driving me up the wall!


 
DarkJoy, girl you need to take a breath  I got tired just reading all of that. Give yourself some time and you will work it out.


----------



## faithVA

I am taking a breathier today. My hair is growing and starting to look crazy. I look like Chuckie from the Rugrats


----------



## Cruzankink

*QUESTION:* I want to clarify bi-monthly and poo is not an option. I am considering incorporating ACV rinses to my regimen to dissolve product build up and soothe my itchy scalp. I was thinking of doing the ACV rinse on wash day b/4 I preepoo, CW and DC since I don't want the rinse to undermine the benefits of the products I use. Is this a sound approach? TIA


----------



## Prettycoach

faithVA said:
			
		

> Overall I think I have read better reviews for As I Am vs Hair One. But I have not tried either. You can do a search on the board and see what comes up.
> 
> I think I am going to try the As I Am. I have the leave-in and it works decently in my hair.



I did search the thread on reviews on As I Am and Hair One. As you stated, ppl sounded like they like As I Am better. I probably will try it and see how my hair feels.  You should definitely go out and buy a cleansing conditioner lol. U told me too lol


----------



## Prettycoach

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Heck, I'm frustrated too!
> 
> Was driving in to work and was just annoyed with my hair. I think the filter is doing something, so I may need to restructure my products and reggi. The quality of my curls feel different, it's puffier, doesnt feel as dense. I know I'm not losing hair cuz I would see it! THe hair is TOO soft. Not holding a style. It's absorbing everything! Probably because the chlorine and other mineral deposits arent built up anymore? Maybe I need a strong protein treatment? IDK. Plus it's at an awkward length.
> 
> I'm thinking of gettin some dang braids and PSing for the next cpl months. I just hate losing 2 days to braiding (I do them myself). Driving me up the wall!



I totally feel how u feel. I was thinking about putting another weave in my hair for a couple of months just so I didn't have to deal with the length. But then I realized I would be in the same predicament I was in 3 months ago. Not knowing anything about my hair and learning a regimen that grows my hair. That might not be for u. But don't u want to notice every time ur hair grows or likes a product and be happy on its progress. So I decided to stick with mine. Sorry for inspiration message or something. That's just how I felt about my hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> I think the filter is doing something, so I may need to restructure my products and reggi. The quality of my curls feel different, it's puffier, doesnt feel as dense. I know I'm not losing hair cuz I would see it! THe hair is TOO soft. Not holding a style. It's absorbing everything! Probably because the chlorine and other mineral deposits arent built up anymore? Maybe I need a strong protein treatment? IDK. Plus it's at an awkward length.


 
DarkJoy Don't discipline your hair w/ protein because your filter is doing its job! Maybe your uncompromised hair is truly soft, fluffy and absorbant. 



faithVA said:


> My hair is growing and starting to look crazy. I look like Chuckie from the Rugrats


 
faithVA Yes.... I remember those days.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> *QUESTION:* I want to clarify bi-monthly and poo is not an option. I am considering incorporating ACV rinses to my regimen to dissolve product build up and soothe my itchy scalp. I was thinking of doing the ACV rinse on wash day b/4 I preepoo, CW and DC since I don't want the rinse to undermine the benefits of the products I use. Is this a sound approach? TIA


 
Why do you clarify so often? What are you putting on your hair that is building up that often?


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> I did search the thread on reviews on As I Am and Hair One. As you stated, ppl sounded like they like As I Am better. I probably will try it and see how my hair feels. You should definitely go out and buy a cleansing conditioner lol. U told me too lol


 
I know. When I read my name I was wondering, what am I thinking?


----------



## faithVA

Prettycoach said:


> I totally feel how u feel. I was thinking about putting another weave in my hair for a couple of months just so I didn't have to deal with the length. But then I realized I would be in the same predicament I was in 3 months ago. Not knowing anything about my hair and learning a regimen that grows my hair. That might not be for u. But don't u want to notice every time ur hair grows or likes a product and be happy on its progress. So I decided to stick with mine. Sorry for inspiration message or something. That's just how I felt about my hair.


 
I agree with this philosophy. The first time around I wore extensions and my hair grew nicely. But then when I took out the extensions I had no idea what to put in my hair. But I may put in some extensions myself but only wear them for 2 weeks at a time. That is enough for a break but it still keeps me in touch with my hair.


----------



## JJamiah

I like the As I am better then Most of the Hair Ones. I'd go for the Hair One Olive Oil or the As I am Coconut Cowash. BUT.... The coconut cowash by As I Am is cheaper, so for The sales this year I will be picking up 12 of them for the 2013 year . Plus I am gifting a package of hair products to my big sis


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> *QUESTION:* I want to clarify bi-monthly and poo is not an option. I am considering incorporating ACV rinses to my regimen to dissolve product build up and soothe my itchy scalp. I was thinking of doing the ACV rinse on wash day b/4 I preepoo, CW and DC since I don't want the rinse to undermine the benefits of the products I use. Is this a sound approach? TIA


 Hey Cruzankink--I'd say no. ACV also smooths and closes the cuticle so your CW and DC would not penetrate. I know people are wary of the baking soda, but I say just put less than 1/4 teaspoon in your cw (dissolved in water) and see what happens. Then rinse REALLY WELL. then continue your reggi. You might wanna acv afterwards since the soda completely opens the cuticle.
The question is why is your scalp itchy, tho? Is it dry? Maybe it's a product thats irritating you?


Prettycoach said:


> I totally feel how u feel. I was thinking about putting another weave in my hair for a couple of months just so I didn't have to deal with the length. But then I realized I would be in the same predicament I was in 3 months ago. Not knowing anything about my hair and learning a regimen that grows my hair. That might not be for u. But don't u want to notice every time ur hair grows or likes a product and be happy on its progress. So I decided to stick with mine. Sorry for inspiration message or something. That's just how I felt about my hair.


 Prettycoach, thanks for your encouraging words! Sorry, I was just feeling frustrated. It's like I have a whole new head of hair. Feels like I have to start over! Weird. Didnt expect that!


----------



## DarkJoy

gahh! you gals are so fast! faithVA and @Cruzankink--thanks for reading my rant/diatribe/bytch session. lol

Everything is looking so different, all my styls are coming out...weird...not finding anything that works!

lol @ protein punishment! you made me laugh

I like your idea, faith. maybe just a couple weeks at a time..a month at most. might as well get my dollars worth for all the fake hair i'd have to buy.


----------



## Bublin

So for the first time ever I used a regular conditioner as a moisturiser. You know, it pains me that I have been on this site for so long and it's only now I'm trying some of the popular methods. I am so set in my ways and stubborn.....nah, that is never going to work for me!!! LOL

I realised the water spritz and shea mix to seal was not good enough on a daily basis.

I put a small amount of VO5 Give Me Moisture condish on my ends and proceeded to put into large braids. Well well, my ends had zero tangling and there were no broken bits at all on my hands. Even with all those shed hairs, my hair was a breeze.

It's nice when things start coming together.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Why do you clarify so often? What are you putting on your hair that is building up that often?


 
@faithVA I have never clarified since my BC. Actually, I don't believe I have build up at all. But I ordered 'As I Am Twist Defining Cream' which contains lanolin. I feel that once I start using it, I may need to clarify more often. I posted the question so I'll know what to do in case I need to clarify.



DarkJoy said:


> Hey @Cruzankink--I'd say no. ACV also smooths and closes the cuticle so your CW and DC would not penetrate. I know people are wary of the baking soda, but I say just put less than 1/4 teaspoon in your cw (dissolved in water) and see what happens. Then rinse REALLY WELL. then continue your reggi. You might wanna acv afterwards since the soda completely opens the cuticle.
> The question is why is your scalp itchy, tho? Is it dry? Maybe it's a product thats irritating you?


 
@DarkJoy My scalp itched terribly when I'ld CW only w/ regular cons. Now that I'm use cleansing cons the itching has stop. I was interested in ACV rinses b/c it also helps w/ itching. I've read that ACV closing cuticles but I didn't know how else to incorporate it in my reggie. I also read the article you posted re: baking soda. I don't mind trying your recommendation. But , my Ph.D. in mixology does not extend to chemistry so I'm afraid of using baking soda and ACV at the same time. 
Follow up ?s:
If Iuse baking soda, can my cuticles close another way (i.e. a cold water rinse) after my DC or must I still use the ACV rinse? 
Do you do ACV/baking soda rinses. If yes, how often? 
How do you incorporate it into your reggie and why? 
Does ACV/baking soda make your hair feel dry/rough?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16962653]@faithVA I have never clarified since my BC. Actually, I don't believe I have build up at all. But I ordered 'As I Am Twist Defining Cream' which contains lanolin. I feel that once I start using it, I may need to clarify more often. I posted the question so I'll know what to do in case I need to clarify.


 
Let me know how the twist defining cream works out. I bought the jelly  I couldn't figure out whether I wanted the cream or the jelly. Still not sure but I am thinking long term a cream would be better for my hair. 

Even if it does have lanolin, I don't think you will need to clarify more than once a month. I guess my mudwash is the closest I get to clarifying.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Let me know how the twist defining cream works out. I bought the jelly  I couldn't figure out whether I wanted the cream or the jelly. Still not sure but I am thinking long term a cream would be better for my hair.
> 
> Even if it does have lanolin, I don't think you will need to clarify more than once a month. I guess my mudwash is the closest I get to clarifying.


 
faithVA You're right, maybe clarifying bi-monthly is not needed. I got caught up w/ lanolin being thick and greasy. Some (including myself at one point) consider it to be a bad ingredient; thus, more difficult to remove (in my mind) w/o a clarifier. Speaking of mudwash, I started using SM PM which provides it detoxifies and removes product build up. I may not have to experiment w/ ACV/baking soda rinses afterall. But..... I still want to know how I can incorporate them into my reggie if I choose to. 

I'll tell you how the TDC works for me. I'm happy w/ the butter I'm using for sealing my twists/bantu knots. I just thought a cream would provide more suppleness. I thought about buying the jelly but I didn't think it would work w/ my styling options since I only use gel/jelly for WnG 1-2x a week. Plus I'm already happy w/ the products I use for this style.

Follow-up ?s
How do you use the jelly? 
How does it work as compared to other gels/jellies you've used? 
Do you use a leave-in under it? If yes, which one(s)?
Any white residue?


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA You're right, maybe clarifying bi-monthly is not needed. I got caught up w/ lanolin being thick and greasy. Some (including myself at one point) consider it to be a bad ingredient; thus, more difficult to remove (in my mind) w/o a clarifier. Speaking of mudwash, I started using SM PM which provides it detoxifies and removes product build up. I may not have to experiment w/ ACV/baking soda rinses afterall. But..... I still want to know how I can incorporate them into my reggie if I choose to.
> 
> 
> Follow-up ?s
> How do you use the jelly?
> How does it work as compared to other gels/jellies you've used?
> Do you use a leave-in under it? If yes, which one(s)?
> Any white residue?


 
Lanolin isn't high enough up on the list for it to make the product to heavy. 

I am not currently using the jelly. Once I got my hair there was very little I could do with it so it's just sitting on the shelf. I won't start using it again until I start doing twists. I usually apply a gel to my twists to give them better hold. I did try it once when I first got it but I only had 2" of hair so I can't really give you a good idea of how it worked.

I have As I Am leave-in. I would need to use a leave-in under it. And that is the one I would use. 

Maybe I will try it this weekend, applying the leave-in and then applying the gel to my twists before I twist it up. My hair has really good hold with just the leave-in which is why I haven't bothered with any stylers. 

When I use it I will let you know.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Lanolin isn't high enough up on the list for it to make the product to heavy.


 
True... true...


----------



## Bublin

Flax seed gel is making my hair too wet.
I airdry my hair in fat braids before applying product but the gel makes it soaking wet again.
Am I using too much?  I read somewhere I was supposed to saturate my hair in it to make it effective.  Will I still have a reasonable hold if I just use a little?


----------



## JessieLeleB

faithVA said:
			
		

> I need to take my own advice and go buy a cleansing conditioner
> 
> I'm rocking 3" of hair. I feel your frustration but have no advice.



Can some of you ladies list some cleansing conditioners so I can have a idea.


----------



## faithVA

JessieLeleB said:


> Can some of you ladies list some cleansing conditioners so I can have a idea.


 
Sally's sells Hair One and As I Am.
Of Course there's the infamous Wen
L'Oreal also sells a cleansing conditioner.

Those are all I know on the ground.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> Flax seed gel is making my hair too wet.
> I airdry my hair in fat braids before applying product but the gel makes it soaking wet again.
> Am I using too much? I read somewhere I was supposed to saturate my hair in it to make it effective. Will I still have a reasonable hold if I just use a little?


 
I doubt that you have to saturate your hair  That doesn't sound right. Maybe those wearing a WNG saturate their hair to get their curls to hold. Try using less. It will still be wet, but that's the case with any gel. What type of style are you doing?


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Sally's sells Hair One and As I Am.
> Of Course there's the infamous Wen
> L'Oreal also sells a cleansing conditioner.
> 
> Those are all I know on the ground.


 
Motions Naturally You moisturizing cleanser too


----------



## frobellete

Hi all, I hope you can help me.

I have been natural since May 2007 and I am still shoulder length.  When I first BCd the intention wasnt to go natural but rather I was at a transitional point in my life and cutting my hair was just a way of marking a fresh start in my life.  I had intended to be natural for one year then relax after retaining some length.  I used to just wash and go with shampoo - no conditioner, no good hair care practices whatsoever.  My hair got to a length where detangling was a very painful process.  So I started researching for the 'magic product' to melt away my tangles then I came across many natural haired ladies on youtube and many forums.  I then made a decision to stay natural.  It took me till 2009 to start working on a healthy hair journey.

Deep conditioning saved my hair!  I made most of my deep conditioners, avocado deep conditioner, honey and coconut oil were my staples (avocado one week and honey the other).  I also experimented with henna during this period.  Then I decided to do twists for a year - id keep a set for two months at a time.  I retained some length but my hairline suffered.  When I stopped twisting (with extensions) i also stopped using home made deep conditioners, and just bought some because I didnt have as much time to play with my hair.

After a while my hair started breaking and it has been that way for a while now.  I got to almost bra strap and now I am back to SL.  It occured to me that I eliminated protein altogether from my regimen.  I bought aphogee 2min reconstructor and the two step protein treatment and used it once. Its only now that I am making the connection between lack of protein and hair breakage.  As for my ends I started using MN (MN + Mega tek + beemine sulfur serum) and its working well I think.

Now I need help in building a regimen that will help maintain moisture - protein balance.  Last week I did the aphogee two step protein treatment then I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (my hair loves this) then did a tea rinse which i rinsed out after a few minutes.  Next week (I hope to DC every week) I am hoping to do the AE Garlic mask for a DC.  I am not too sure what to do afterwards.  

In my bathroom I also have:
DC
Aubrey Organics GBP Conditioner, Aphogee 2min reconstructor, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, AE Garlic Mask, Elasta QP DPR-11. 

Conditioners
Innecto, Tresemme Naturals (white and green one for moisture), Louise Galvin natural locks conditioner, mega tek, mane and tail

Leave - in
I use Kimmaytube's recipe but at the moment I am using Giovanni instead of Knot today

Moisturisers/butters
Shea butter (i mixed it with some oils cant remember which), Elasta QP mango butter, infusium 23

Oils
assortment of oils and essential oils

Phew seems like i have a product junky's bathroom .

I know different people have different 'equilibria' for moisture protein balance and I know there is no one fits all formula.  But could you help me find what mine is based on the products that I have?  I would greatly appreciate it.  I am fed up of constant set backs!  (I keep my hair in twists that last me a week, take them down, wash and dc then re-twist).

Sorry for a long message but I didnt want to leave out what could turn out to be important information.

I would greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## frobellete

frobellete said:


> Hi all, I hope you can help me.
> 
> I have been natural since May 2007 and I am still shoulder length.  When I first BCd the intention wasnt to go natural but rather I was at a transitional point in my life and cutting my hair was just a way of marking a fresh start in my life.  I had intended to be natural for one year then relax after retaining some length.  I used to just wash and go with shampoo - no conditioner, no good hair care practices whatsoever.  My hair got to a length where detangling was a very painful process.  So I started researching for the 'magic product' to melt away my tangles then I came across many natural haired ladies on youtube and many forums.  I then made a decision to stay natural.  It took me till 2009 to start working on a healthy hair journey.
> 
> Deep conditioning saved my hair!  I made most of my deep conditioners, avocado deep conditioner, honey and coconut oil were my staples (avocado one week and honey the other).  I also experimented with henna during this period.  Then I decided to do twists for a year - id keep a set for two months at a time.  I retained some length but my hairline suffered.  When I stopped twisting (with extensions) i also stopped using home made deep conditioners, and just bought some because I didnt have as much time to play with my hair.
> 
> After a while my hair started breaking and it has been that way for a while now.  I got to almost bra strap and now I am back to SL.  It occured to me that I eliminated protein altogether from my regimen.  I bought aphogee 2min reconstructor and the two step protein treatment and used it once. Its only now that I am making the connection between lack of protein and hair breakage.  As for my ends I started using MN (MN + Mega tek + beemine sulfur serum) and its working well I think.
> 
> Now I need help in building a regimen that will help maintain moisture - protein balance.  Last week I did the aphogee two step protein treatment then I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (my hair loves this) then did a tea rinse which i rinsed out after a few minutes.  Next week (I hope to DC every week) I am hoping to do the AE Garlic mask for a DC.  I am not too sure what to do afterwards.
> 
> In my bathroom I also have:
> DC
> Aubrey Organics GBP Conditioner, Aphogee 2min reconstructor, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, AE Garlic Mask, Elasta QP DPR-11.
> 
> Conditioners
> Innecto, Tresemme Naturals (white and green one for moisture), Louise Galvin natural locks conditioner, mega tek, mane and tail
> 
> Leave - in
> I use Kimmaytube's recipe but at the moment I am using Giovanni instead of Knot today
> 
> Moisturisers/butters
> Shea butter (i mixed it with some oils cant remember which), Elasta QP mango butter, infusium 23
> 
> Oils
> assortment of oils and essential oils
> 
> Phew seems like i have a product junky's bathroom .
> 
> I know different people have different 'equilibria' for moisture protein balance and I know there is no one fits all formula.  But could you help me find what mine is based on the products that I have?  I would greatly appreciate it.  I am fed up of constant set backs!  (I keep my hair in twists that last me a week, take them down, wash and dc then re-twist).
> 
> Sorry for a long message but I didnt want to leave out what could turn out to be important information.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your help!



sorry its my edges i am using mn with not my ends  excuse the typo.


----------



## Arian

I have started using protein, and although I see some moisture retention, my hair still dries out frequently.  My ends get exceptionally dry.  I know they need to be cut.  About an inch or so...Oddly enough, my roots feel more moisturized, which leads me to believe that most of my hair needs to be cut off...


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Motions Naturally You moisturizing cleanser too


 
I was in Krogers and I checked out the L'Oreal. It has Isopropyl Alcohol in it  That's too harsh for my hair.

Then I saw something Q Salon or something. But it had dimethicone in it  So had to pass on that to. The prices were good though $5.99 and $6.99

I will pick up the As I Am over the weekend.


----------



## faithVA

frobellete said:


> Hi all, I hope you can help me.
> 
> I have been natural since May 2007 and I am still shoulder length. When I first BCd the intention wasnt to go natural but rather I was at a transitional point in my life and cutting my hair was just a way of marking a fresh start in my life. I had intended to be natural for one year then relax after retaining some length. I used to just wash and go with shampoo - no conditioner, no good hair care practices whatsoever. My hair got to a length where detangling was a very painful process. So I started researching for the 'magic product' to melt away my tangles then I came across many natural haired ladies on youtube and many forums. I then made a decision to stay natural. It took me till 2009 to start working on a healthy hair journey.
> 
> Deep conditioning saved my hair! I made most of my deep conditioners, avocado deep conditioner, honey and coconut oil were my staples (avocado one week and honey the other). I also experimented with henna during this period. Then I decided to do twists for a year - id keep a set for two months at a time. I retained some length but my hairline suffered. When I stopped twisting (with extensions) i also stopped using home made deep conditioners, and just bought some because I didnt have as much time to play with my hair.
> 
> After a while my hair started breaking and it has been that way for a while now. I got to almost bra strap and now I am back to SL. It occured to me that I eliminated protein altogether from my regimen. I bought aphogee 2min reconstructor and the two step protein treatment and used it once. Its only now that I am making the connection between lack of protein and hair breakage. As for my ends I started using MN (MN + Mega tek + beemine sulfur serum) and its working well I think.
> 
> Now I need help in building a regimen that will help maintain moisture - protein balance. Last week I did the aphogee two step protein treatment then I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (my hair loves this) then did a tea rinse which i rinsed out after a few minutes. Next week (I hope to DC every week) I am hoping to do the AE Garlic mask for a DC. I am not too sure what to do afterwards.
> 
> In my bathroom I also have:
> DC
> Aubrey Organics GBP Conditioner, Aphogee 2min reconstructor, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, AE Garlic Mask, Elasta QP DPR-11.
> 
> Conditioners
> Innecto, Tresemme Naturals (white and green one for moisture), Louise Galvin natural locks conditioner, mega tek, mane and tail
> 
> Leave - in
> I use Kimmaytube's recipe but at the moment I am using Giovanni instead of Knot today
> 
> Moisturisers/butters
> Shea butter (i mixed it with some oils cant remember which), Elasta QP mango butter, infusium 23
> 
> Oils
> assortment of oils and essential oils
> 
> Phew seems like i have a product junky's bathroom .
> 
> I know different people have different 'equilibria' for moisture protein balance and I know there is no one fits all formula. But could you help me find what mine is based on the products that I have? I would greatly appreciate it. I am fed up of constant set backs! (I keep my hair in twists that last me a week, take them down, wash and dc then re-twist).
> 
> Sorry for a long message but I didnt want to leave out what could turn out to be important information.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your help!


 
I am going to let the protein experts help you. It's really far out of my area of knowledge.


----------



## faithVA

Arian said:


> I have started using protein, and although I see some moisture retention, my hair still dries out frequently. My ends get exceptionally dry. I know they need to be cut. About an inch or so...Oddly enough, my roots feel more moisturized, which leads me to believe that most of my hair needs to be cut off...


 
Just my recommendation, try staying with your current protein/moisture regimen and trim your ends. And ever 6 to 8 weeks trim again if you need to.

I had something similar going on where my roots felt moisturized and the rest dry. But after I big chopped, it all felt dry  

Sometimes cutting it off makes it better and sometimes not. Maybe see how your hair responds over the next 2 months. Then re-evaluate.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16963339]@faithVA You're right, maybe
> 
> 
> Follow-up ?s
> How do you use the jelly?
> How does it work as compared to other gels/jellies you've used?
> Do you use a leave-in under it? If yes, which one(s)?
> Any white residue?


 
I cowashed tonight so I decided to pull the jelly out. Cowashed with deva curl one. Then mixed the As I Am leave-in with AVG and saturated my hair. I didn't use as much as usual but I used a lot. I separated my hair into about 20 sections . Then I applied the jelly to each section, sometimes finger combing it through and sometimes just combing it through and twisted it up. After about 30 minutes I took out the twist spritzed my hair with oil and sealed my ends with JC Nourish and Shine and put in 2 strand twists.

One thing I do like about the gel is that it is not as sticky as other gels I have used. It almost looked like I could do a WNG but I didn't trust letting it dry overnight and then I end up with this stuck to my head fro  Wore one of those today and it was painful. 

I will take my twists out in the morning and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Cruzankink

frobellete said:


> Hi all, I hope you can help me.
> 
> Deep conditioning saved my hair! I decided to do twists for a year - id keep a set for two months at a time. I retained some length but my hairline suffered. When I stopped twisting (with extensions) i also stopped using home made deep conditioners, and just bought some because I didnt have as much time to play with my hair.
> 
> After a while my hair started breaking and it has been that way for a while now. I got to almost bra strap and now I am back to SL. It occured to me that I eliminated protein altogether from my regimen. I bought aphogee 2min reconstructor and the two step protein treatment and used it once. Its only now that I am making the connection between lack of protein and hair breakage. As for my ends I started using MN (MN + Mega tek + beemine sulfur serum) and its working well I think.
> 
> Now I need help in building a regimen that will help maintain moisture - protein balance. Last week I did the aphogee two step protein treatment then I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (my hair loves this) then did a tea rinse which i rinsed out after a few minutes. Next week (I hope to DC every week) I am hoping to do the AE Garlic mask for a DC. I am not too sure what to do afterwards.
> 
> I know different people have different 'equilibria' for moisture protein balance and I know there is no one fits all formula. But could you help me find what mine is based on the products that I have? I would greatly appreciate it. I am fed up of constant set backs!
> 
> Sorry for a long message but I didnt want to leave out what could turn out to be important information.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your help!


 
@frobellete Welcome!!! No need to apologize for the long post. The more details you add, the better it is for us to pinpoint possible obstacles in your HHJ. 

First, let me say that I am not a protein expert. Consequently, I cannot tell you what your specific moisture/protein balance should be. However, I can advise you based on my experience/research. 

Moisture/Protein Balance: You are correct that most people have differnent "equlibria" for moisture/protein balance. The general rule is to alternate moisture and protein treatments every week. You can tweak it depending on your hair needs. Many ladies on this thread rave of AO GBP. I've also read great reviews on Aphogee 2min so I believe your protein enriched products will provide the breakage protection you need. 

Products: I am familiar with most of the products you listed. Some contain non-water soluble silicones (i.e. Joico Recovery Balm - when I was relaxed my hair loved this too ). Often times silicone laden products cause hair to feel soft and moisturize but actually blocks moisture and protein from penetrating your hair which may eventually dry hair and cause breakage. I would not discontinue use if you've had success with them. However, you may want to use clarifying poo to dissolve the cones once a month maybe more/less depending on your silicone product use, . That way your protein and moisturizing treatments have a better chance of penetrating your hair.

Breakage: You may be correct in attributing your breakage to lack of protein in your reggie. However, another culprit may be your twist extensions thus your thinning hairline. I've read several post in LHCF where ladies linked breakage to extensions/weaves, particularly if left in for a long time. Styling tools can also cause breakage. I'ld recommend that you buy a seamless comb if you haven't already. Also do not brush your hair - denman brush included. Hair brushes and the seams in regular combs rip and pull hair plus they cause breakage/midshafts splits. Finally, reduce, or if you can, eliminate heat styling since it causes heat damage. I've learned this the hard way.



Reggie: Kinky/Curly hair needs moisture to thrive. Develop a reggie that allows for a moisture filled environment. I took me appx 5 mos to figure my hair out. For others it takes longer. Unfortunately this is leg work you have to do on your own. But the following are some factors to consider: 

What is your porosity, hair length, hair density?
Is your hair fine, medium, coarse?
How often should you do protein treatments?
What ingredients/products best for your hair characteristics?
This is what I can come up w/ off the cuff. Others can chime in. Hope this helps!


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink,

Here is the update on the jelly. My twists had a nice shine. The felt good on the 1st division. They frizzed out on the 2nd division but not as much as when I just use my leave-in. It did flake a bit but only after I started picking my hair out. But it was only in sections. So that means in those sections I either applied too much jelly or I didn't apply enough oil. Not sure which. I want to say I applied too much jelly and the excess is flaking off. But it wasn't enough to ruin my style. And it won't require me to wash again.

My hair feels soft and moisturized. It is a bit crunchy but it's always crunchy. I think if my hair was longer it would have come out better because I wouldn't have to separate it so much.


----------



## DarkJoy

Well I'm in good company greenandchic and Bublin. Finger detangling is useless here too. First, its too fine. I don't get even 1/4 of them out because some are the size of pins! Second, for that reason I get more breaks that way.

Seamless combs, the kind with the regular side and fine side work fine for this 'fro. I never brush tho...


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Arian said:


> I have started using protein, and although I see some moisture retention, my hair still dries out frequently.  My ends get exceptionally dry.  I know they need to be cut.  About an inch or so...Oddly enough, my roots feel more moisturized, which leads me to believe that most of my hair needs to be cut off...



My hair was acting weird for months. It wouldn't stay moisturized and it was breaking off like crazy, even though I deep conditioned weekly with protein and moisture. I haven't had a trim in over a year, so I decided to get one last week. OMG, my hair is literally reborn. My breakage stopped completely, my hair is so much more moisturized, softer, and looks great. At first I was pissed because the stylist cut a lot of my hair off, at least 2 inches off, but I realized I that wouldn't be able to retain any length or reach my goals holding on to damaged ends. Now I'm grateful that all that dead weight is gone, and my hair is growing beautifully. I think I'm going to start dusting every 3 months to keep my ends healthy. You should  consider trimming your hair, it'll definitely turn the health of your hair around.


----------



## Arian

NaturalEngima said:


> My hair was acting weird for months. It wouldn't stay moisturized and it was breaking off like crazy, even though I deep conditioned weekly with protein and moisture. I haven't had a trim in over a year, so I decided to get one last week. OMG, my hair is literally reborn. My breakage stopped completely, my hair is so much more moisturized, softer, and looks great. At first I was pissed because the stylist cut a lot of my hair off, at least 2 inches off, but I realized I that wouldn't be able to retain any length or reach my goals holding on to damaged ends. Now I'm grateful that all that dead weight is gone, and my hair is growing beautifully. I think I'm going to start dusting every 3 months to keep my ends healthy. You should  consider trimming your hair, it'll definitely turn the health of your hair around.



Yes, I am trimming in two weeks. My hair analysis proved that a trim was needed, but everytime I made an appointment, I had to cancel due to other events. It will probably be one to two inches for me, then a protective style, then another inch or so. After that, I will trim every four months.


----------



## Bublin

faithVA said:


> I doubt that you have to saturate your hair  That doesn't sound right. Maybe those wearing a WNG saturate their hair to get their curls to hold. Try using less. It will still be wet, but that's the case with any gel. What type of style are you doing?


 
I'm doing a braids for a braid-out. Yes, I'll just coat my hair instead of saturating because I was like huh? I just airdried now my hair is soaking wet again . (I've never really been a gel user, except for edges)


----------



## JessieLeleB

faithVA said:
			
		

> Sally's sells Hair One and As I Am.
> Of Course there's the infamous Wen
> L'Oreal also sells a cleansing conditioner.
> 
> Those are all I know on the ground.



Another question that I'm sure has been answered but what's makes a conditioner cleansing also, compared to just a conditioner, I mean I thought cowashing was like cleansing and conditioning, so what exactly in the product makes it cleansing conditioner?


----------



## frobellete

@Cruzankink Thank you very much for your advice.  I have decided to stop using extensions until at least next year and see how I go, if all goes well I will never use them again until I develop a good understanding of my hair.  Also, I bought a denman brush a while back and used it just once, I will stay away from it for a while.  

Once I finish my stash I will consider using products without silicones and sulphates in them for a while (when I shampoo I use either the aphogee moisturising shampoo or the tresemme naturals shampoo they both have sulfates - I dont poo each time I wash my hair).  If anybody knows of any online resources about silicones and ingredients to look out for when I buy products please let me know.

I washed my hair last night and just finished installing medium twists for the week ahead.  As I was detangling (finger detangling) my hair didnt feel dry but felt quit strong I think the 2 step aphogee I used last week worked, so I co washed and detangled with tresemme and dc'd with Alter Ego - rinsed with tea and rinsed out the tea.  I used kimmay tube's leave in and used coco nut oil this morning to twist my hair.  I am not very good at self styling, the twists arent the best but they will do for the week.  

I still experienced some breakage but it had reduced by maybe 70%, I am happy with the progress.

You also mentioned that I should pay particular attention to moisture levels on my hair considering I am using some products with cones.  I have also decided to do GHE every other day and see how it all goes.

I intended to trim my hair but I misplaced my scissors so I will trim next week.  I havent trimmed since July.

Again, thank you for the support.


----------



## The Princess

Still hanging in there. My curl pattern is really changing.  It's softer and looser. I never would have thought.  I'm still doing the CG method, it really make a difference.


----------



## faithVA

JessieLeleB said:


> Another question that I'm sure has been answered but what's makes a conditioner cleansing also, compared to just a conditioner, I mean I thought cowashing was like cleansing and conditioning, so what exactly in the product makes it cleansing conditioner?


 
Not 100% sure but cleansing conditioners generally have few emollients in it to be left on the hair vs. moisturizing conditioners which are designed to leave a layer of emollients on the hair. I think most conditioners contain a surfactant anyway so they can also cleanse to a degree.


----------



## nlamr2013

what do you guys do with oil that doesnt really work for your hair?


----------



## JJamiah

I dislike my hair texture.... seems that every time before I WaS natural, this is the point of change, either cut, put away for a year or two, cut, cut, or cut. I'd love it the 1st year plus....then it gets ugly.

I remember getting twist in 1999 for my baby shower, after being natural 2 years and shaved my head bald again! 

I like my hair short natural, hubby likes it long period........I just wanna like this mess on my head! I don't mean to offend anyone who likes Jheri curls, but on me It isn't cute or sexy! I plan on wigging it for a while. Just kinda sad......wanted to vent....

I bought 10 headbands some really fancy.... I felt less ick and more chic.... still out 100% on It yet!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## czyfaith77

nadaa16 said:
			
		

> what do you guys do with oil that doesnt really work for your hair?



It depends on the purpose of each oil. I either mix them together as on oil with each one properties working together , use them to enhance deep conditioners, use them for my skin namely cuticles and feet. Or..... Swap with some one.


----------



## charmtreese

How can you tell the density of your natural hair without straightening it.  

My relaxed hair was visibly low density, however my natural hair appears very dense.

I know I have the same amount of hair follicles relaxed or natural....but it just seems like I have more hair as a natural.


----------



## Cruzankink

*Update:* 

When I did my cut in Aug., I thought I would never see signs of breakage again... well, atleast not soon. But as I massaged the DC in my hair today I saw tiny pieces of hair. Nothing alarming or even noticeable but they were present. I'm surprised since my ends are not rough and dry as it was prior to my Aug. cut. I can handle that the tiny bits are due to some reason like old dry ends, or I need more protein. But I cant cope if it still breakage from heat damage.  

I promised I will not trim again until the results of my 2nd Komaza hair analysis in November and I will not break it. I just hope that its not heat damage. Anyway, the struggle continues...


----------



## DarkJoy

Has the weather begun changing in your locale Cruzankink? its been much drier here the last 3 weeks or so and I've noticed those little broke bits and more shedding. Been upping the castor oil and grease (see heavy sealing thread) and its relieved it mostly. 

I can tell its the enviro and not me. My skin is ashy as hayl too!


----------



## NewlyNature12

My hair has been extra frizzy lately. I co-washed today and used this pomade to seal instead of jojoba oil. I hope it prevents frizz a little better.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Had to start heavy sealing. It JUST started getting cooler and my hair is drying out like crazy!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I have no idea how to style my hair. It is so frustrating! I love twists and flat twist styles but my hair is too fine to do those styles. It is so annoying that I am confined to the same style alllll the time.


----------



## Love718

I was in a rush to put box braids in my head and now i miss my hair something serious and its only been one week! Im just so tired of thus style already


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Has the weather begun changing in your locale @Cruzankink? its been much drier here the last 3 weeks or so and I've noticed those little broke bits and more shedding. Been upping the castor oil and grease (see heavy sealing thread) and its relieved it mostly.
> 
> I can tell its the enviro and not me. My skin is ashy as hayl too!


 
@DarkJoy There's a heavy sealing thread?! Does heavy sealing help breakage? I live in the Caribbean. The weather here is always hot and humid but it gets a tad cooler between Nov - March.


----------



## BraunSugar

Cruzankink Heavy Sealing Thread


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for putting up the link BraunSugar!

Also Cruzankink, you could just be finding your natural 'dusting' schedule? Its been a couple months, yes? I can't remember. They could just be needing a tiny clipping...


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for putting up the link @BraunSugar!
> 
> Also @Cruzankink, you could just be finding your natural 'dusting' schedule? Its been a couple months, yes? I can't remember. They could just be needing a tiny clipping...


 
DarkJoy I think you're right. I'll incorporate a dusting every 2 mos in my reggie. Since it has been 2 months, I'll just dust them on my post-relax anniversary next week. I'll check out the thread thanks BraunSugar.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ha! No more struggling (for a little while). Crochet braids!! I matched my hair texture and length so well my daughter was confused! She just stared. No comments at work, just confused blinking. Lol.

Will Ps until winter w/ 2x daily moisturizing. I dusted before I put them in and applied ao blue camo and coco/shea butter mixed. Keeping them for 3 weeks, take down, detangle, wash, redo.

Commercial braid sprays have too much glycerin and leave nasty buildup so I made my own. It has my scalp and hair's favorite things: nettle/burdock tea with a touch of glycerin, grapeseed oil, camelia oil, sunflower oil. Will see how this works.


----------



## thiathia

I bc'ed in May after transitioning for 8 months but am tired of ssk.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Ha! No more struggling (for a little while). Crochet braids!! I matched my hair texture and length so well my daughter was confused! She just stared. No comments at work, just confused blinking. Lol.
> 
> Will Ps until winter w/ 2x daily moisturizing. I dusted before I put them in and applied ao blue camo and coco/shea butter mixed. Keeping them for 3 weeks, take down, detangle, wash, redo.
> 
> Commercial braid sprays have too much glycerin and leave nasty buildup so I made my own. It has my scalp and hair's favorite things: nettle/burdock tea with a touch of glycerin, grapeseed oil, camelia oil, sunflower oil. Will see how this works.



DarkJoy did you do these yourself? I cornrowed DD hair and I am about to attempt crochet braids. 

Do you have a tutorial? Suggestions? Pictures? Advice?


----------



## BraunSugar

Cruzankink You're welcome!


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> DarkJoy did you do these yourself? I cornrowed DD hair and I am about to attempt crochet braids.
> 
> Do you have a tutorial? Suggestions? Pictures? Advice?



HanaKuroi, I will give you more detail when I'm home from work. On the app now. Will def put up pics too. Have you visited the crochet braids thread?

Man...there's a thread for everything on lhcf!


----------



## faithVA

I have been playing around with saturating my hair with the leave-in mixed with AVG. And that worked better than just applying the product straight. But it still leaves my hair feel very crunchy. I could apply less but that wasn't working either. But I think I've made enough progress to make a few changes. So going to play around with order a little bit.

On next wash day going to cowash, then apply oil, apply the leave-in mix and then a heavier cream as my last step. I am hoping that the oil will push the water into the cuticle or at least trap it inside. I may do one side without the heavy cream and the other side with.

Even though my hair has been crunchy, I have great definition. And my breakage is minimal.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Let me know how the twist defining cream works out. I bought the jelly  I couldn't figure out whether I wanted the cream or the jelly. Still not sure but I am thinking long term a cream would be better for my hair.


 
@faithVA *As promised my review of the As I Am Twist Defining Cream:*

I did my midweek CW yesterday w/ Tresemme naturals. I parted my hair down the middle. On one side, I used AIA Leave in and TDC. On the other side, I used 2 of my twist out staple products: Gio DLI and QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. 

Application: I followed the directions on the TDC by first shingling the LI to avoid flaking. I love how the LI feels. Its light, slightly creamy, had great slip and moisture. It defined my coils. However, when I added a little of the TDC the slip and moisture quit. Although TDC has a thick cream consistency it felt thin on my hair - like I needed more to actually feel moisturized. So I applied more. My hair then felt coated. The product just didn't absorb well. The directions said that TDC can also be used to shingle alone - ha! That's not gonna work for me. 

Twist Out Results: I am surprised! The TO on the AIA side were shinnier and better defined. It seems that the TDC provided better hold. However, my hair didn't feel as soft and moisturized as the side w/ my staple products.

Conclusion: Even though the TDC provided crisp looking TOs, I prefer soft supple hair. I don't like how TDC feels going on my hair or that it neutralizes the slip and moisture from the LI. Furthermore it does a bad job of providing or sealing in moisture. I'm thinking about adding some EVOO to my TDC to provide better slip and seal which may compromise the best part of the results. Suffice to say, I will not repurchase this product.


----------



## MaraWithLove

I am so hair depressed I could cry. Seriously considering just cutting it all off (again) & psing under weave. I feel like in the span of 1 year I've retained hardly anything; my hair is nice and detangled for a moment, only to tangle hours later. I examine	my ends often, to discover no bad appearances, and sometimes I still trim. If I wash in braids it's smooth sailing for the most part, but I don't want to LIVE in braids. Nor do I want to have to wear my hair stretched all the time. I'm definitely an out-style kind of girl. If it was long enough to bun, that'd be awesome. But it's not and on top of all of this my hair is VERY dense, coarse and low porosity. Talk about bad combination! I'm at a loss and all I've been doing (styling wise) is wearing scarves the past 2 weeks.  In the morning, perhaps I will feel better and come up with something, but right now...


----------



## HanaKuroi

MaraWithLove don't cut your hair. Nooooo.

Wait until you are more calm. What is your regimen?


----------



## BraunSugar

MaraWithLove Hugs  We can figure it out!


----------



## Just11412

i was hair depressed but now i'm just protective styling in mini braids for a bit because i don't want to do anything crazy.


----------



## JJamiah

MaraWithLove said:


> I am so hair depressed I could cry. Seriously considering just cutting it all off (again) & psing under weave. I feel like in the span of 1 year I've retained hardly anything; my hair is nice and detangled for a moment, only to tangle hours later. I examine	my ends often, to discover no bad appearances, and sometimes I still trim. If I wash in braids it's smooth sailing for the most part, but I don't want to LIVE in braids. Nor do I want to have to wear my hair stretched all the time. I'm definitely an out-style kind of girl. If it was long enough to bun, that'd be awesome. But it's not and on top of all of this my hair is VERY dense, coarse and low porosity. Talk about bad combination! I'm at a loss and all I've been doing (styling wise) is wearing scarves the past 2 weeks.  In the morning, perhaps I will feel better and come up with something, but right now...



I was actually crying this past weekend. On Monday I did my hair added some accessories and liked it better. I got it braided last night in order to put I away to grow it back longer (while giving me break to make non rash choices) to give me more styling options. Right now I am WnG'ing then after 3 days a high puff. I can't wait to be able to bun. It is OK to lean toward a style that your able to do now. Take pictures we think our hair isn't progressing but pictures tell the story well. If your taking care of your hair under a weave and it compliments you emotionally, do it! For now doesn't mean forever.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Cruzankink

MaraWithLove said:


> I am so hair depressed I could cry. Seriously considering just cutting it all off (again) & psing under weave. I feel like in the span of 1 year I've retained hardly anything; my hair is nice and detangled for a moment, only to tangle hours later. I examine my ends often, to discover no bad appearances, and sometimes I still trim. If I wash in braids it's smooth sailing for the most part, but I don't want to LIVE in braids. Nor do I want to have to wear my hair stretched all the time. I'm definitely an out-style kind of girl. If it was long enough to bun, that'd be awesome. But it's not and on top of all of this my hair is VERY dense, coarse and low porosity. Talk about bad combination! I'm at a loss and all I've been doing (styling wise) is wearing scarves the past 2 weeks.  In the morning, perhaps I will feel better and come up with something, but right now...


 


HanaKuroi said:


> @MaraWithLove don't cut your hair. Nooooo. Wait until you are more calm. What is your regimen?


 
MaraWithLove I agree w/ HanaKuroi. When you're feeling this way the last thing you should do is cut your hair. Particularly, since your frustration stems from styling options and understanding what works w/ your hair rather than dealing w/ damaged hair.

Styling Options: I suggest watching youtube tutorial vids of ladies who have a similar curl pattern to your hair . My experience has been that when I see styling vdo of ladies whose curl pattern does not resemble mine, I get even more frustrated that my hair can't do that. When you have time try out some of the styles. You don't have to be ambitious but try to do something different atleast once a week.

Understanding Your Hair: We've all gone through this. If you already determined that you have dense, coarse and low porosity hair, hunt info that remedies the problems you have like retaining length and reducing tangles. I know LHCF has a low porosity thread, maybe you should check it out to see if the suggestions made can help you.


----------



## MaraWithLove

For all of the input already, thank you all! 

HanaKuroi Hehe, not just yet.  My regimen stays pretty consistent wash wise, but can vary style wise:

Shampoo (usually only 1x a month, sometimes less) with a shampoo bar by CV or kiss my face mistreated shampoo
DC 1-2x a week with a moisturizing DC (Currently Shea Moisture Raw Shea treatment and L'Oreal EverSleek)
Co-wash as needed, at least 1x weekly-Currently V05 free me freesia
Moisturize and seal every day to every other day (with the weather change this will be upped probably)
I use leave-ins as my moisturizer, and sometimes apply SM curl and style milk over that; I seal with JBCO
Massage scalp with Hair Trigger, lightly with JBCO at least 1x a week
Occasional tea and coffee rinses (I've been losing track with these the last month I admit)
My last protein treatment was a month ago (Claudie's) and I don't do protein often because my hair would feel like straw if I did. 
I don't use heat, but if I feel I really need to stretch my hair, I'll use the blow dryer on cool. One thing I notice is that I can never get the very ends as stretched as the rest of my hair.
I finger detangle and use the prayer method for shed hair, don't use combs; perhaps I should try one? 
I also used to henna every month, but I haven't in a few; I need to buy some.
I dye my hair black

Oh and I very rarely use gel
Style-wise I've recently done mini braids (and hidden them >.<), I do WNGs, braid-outs. Pretty much it. In the summer, I'd spritz and put it in a puff. 
BraunSugar *hugs* so sweet thanks! 

Just11412 Are you doing the mini-braids with your hair alone or extensions? I put my own hair in mini braids and I think it's a lasting style; I just wish my length wasn't at that awkward stage. 

JJamiah I'm sorry to hear you were crying *hugs*, I'm glad you're feeling better now and I've been thinking of making some bows and headbands I just need to find the time. You're certainly right, for now doesn't mean forever. I definitely want a healthy head of hair even if it takes time, hiding it under other hair, etc. I am sure I will figure something out with the help you lovelies give!

Cruzankink Thank you, and you are right. Definitely have to have some understanding of our hair and I feel that experience is one that continues on and on; especially when trying different products and different methods over time. I will do more searching on youtube. I do get some ideas from people on there, but most of the time their hair is quite a bit longer than my own. Surely, I will happen across something though.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MaraWithLove I do not like Shea Moisture products at all. I used to but not anymore. The milk and the smoothie don't seem moisturizing after they are absorbed.

Black hair dye. This seems to be the one thing that contributes the most to hair problems. 

I am thinking you need a good deep conditioning treatment at least twice a week.

Things will get better. I have that l'oreal stuff and I haven't used it yet.

I like oyin hair dew sealed with jbco.


----------



## MaraWithLove

HanaKuroi You know, this is my first time trying out more of their products. I once tried the curl smoothie and my hair didn't like it. My hair seemed to like these new products when I applied them, then I noticed later my hair wasn't moisturized. This lead me to think it was because of the cool weather and that I might need something more to seal with than just castor oil. Also, the DC made my hair soft and such but later on I realized it didn't deliver to my expectations. I'm glad to hear your experience, because it shows some correlation with what I've experienced. I guess no more SM for me. It really sucks though, because I still have yet to find staple leave-ins and such; makes everything seem like a total waste of money.

But, oh yes the L'oreal works wonderfully in my hair. I just have to make sure not to get it close to my scalp! Also, the conditioner that comes in hair dye kits feels better on my hair than SM, def more moisturizing...hmmmm. 

I'm weening myself off of hair dye and will only be sporting my natural hair color or whatever color henna gives me once I use that again. 
I will continue to DC 2x or more a week, thanks!

Perhaps I will try Oyin^^


----------



## HanaKuroi

MaraWithLove I love QB ctdg. I love the QB burdock root creme and the alma olive oil heavy cream.

A couple of times a week I QB ctdg and the other days I oyin with jbco. I use the QB amla olive oil on my ends. 

I like the Aubrey organics conditioners for dc. I also use silk dreams vsd.


----------



## MaraWithLove

HanaKuroi Haha your info is right on time because I was thinking of at least trying QB A&OHC! 

Thank you again!


----------



## frobellete

Yesterday i took down my twists and finger detangled which was awesome because i dont think i had any breakage at all but just normal shedding yey. i cowashed then dcd with aogpb no heat and under shower cap for about 30mins then threaded my hair after dusting my hair. i tied my hair up for work this morning then installed medium twists - i just finished.   my hair feels a bit crunchy especially at the roots and the crown area. so i guess i reached protein overload. so maybe i need two wks moisturising dc then protein every other week. i will try that and see how it goes. 

i just realised that other than my edges my crown aread suffered the most from breakage. the hair there is shorter. then i have some strands that are an inch shorter than the already short hair. for a minute i was tempted to cut my hair and start all over again!! im seriously considering.

another point of frustration for me right now is: i am extremely style challenged the only thing i can do are twists and they take forever to do.  i have now established that any sort of hair style that involves extensions is a complete no no for me as i get too much breakage. i live in a small town i only know one person who is careful with my hair and our schedules are just crazy i cant rely on her doing my hair. my hair is at that awkward stage that a ponytail is pitiful and its not long enuf to bun. if i cut it on this account i will get to this stage eventually so i might as well stick it through once and for all.

any advice or encouragement would be well apprecciated. i am so frustrated!


----------



## BraunSugar

MaraWithLove You said you use leave-ins as your moisturizers? Maybe you need a moisturizer *and* a leave-in. What are you using as a styler? Maybe the Shea Moisture products aren't working out to moisturize your hair. Don't they have mild proteins in them? (I'm not sure. Maybe someone can chime in on that)


----------



## Bublin

Not happy.
It is confirmed that my hair does NOT like baggying.
I dry baggied for 2 days off and on and now my hair is puffy, crispy and dry.


----------



## MaraWithLove

BraunSugar Good point, I used to use both a leave-in and a moisturizer when I first started my journey. However, since I started co-washing often I thought that had upped my moisture and that therefore I should cut down on moisturizer so as to prevent quick build-up. I guess I should try doing that again. Another thing is that although I'm CG I wonder if it's something that doesn't work for me, because back when I used Dominican leave-ins and such, and didn't worry about whether or not something was all-natural or free of sulfates and cones, my hair felt better-relaxed and natural. Maybe this, too, is something to take into consideration. Pfft, the SM products have been taken back to CVS where they belong.  I must not have recognized the proteins in the SM; it seems hard to me to find something that doesn't have a hint of protein in it.

Bublin When I baggy it definitely doesn't workout for me style-wise, and also at times my scalp will feel itchy/irritated afterwards. Dryness is not something I've experienced though. What's your usual routine with baggying?


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> Not happy.
> It is confirmed that my hair does NOT like baggying.
> I dry baggied for 2 days off and on and now my hair is puffy, crispy and dry.


 
Do you seal after you baggy?

My hair isn't crazy about it. But if I seal after I baggy then its not too bad.


----------



## fairyhairy

saw some serious breakage at the front, does anyone with natural hair have an even length through out?

what would be the best thing to do to get the broken parts to grow and reach the rest


----------



## frobellete

after reading a few posts i feel better about my hair. you ladies are so encouraging. i do realise i got in this mess prioritising style over the health of my hair. i am gaining an understanding of my hair and when i do my twists even though they dont look the best i get to feel my hair and notice things about it that i wouldnt have had somebody else done my hair. doing my own hair frustrating as it is makes me more observant eg i noticed the breakage in my crown as i was parting my hair for twisting.

my frustration had stemmed i guess.from someone blatantly pointing out that my twists werent nice  i understood where they were coming from but oh well. i do think i did them better this week. the more i do it the better i get at stylingy own hair. i wont get it right always but hey im learning so.....

i feel better right now. i think so long as i focus on the bigger picture i will be fine.

so thank yoooouuuuuu :hugs:


----------



## Cruzankink

frobellete said:


> after reading a few posts i feel better about my hair. you ladies are so encouraging. i do realise i got in this mess prioritising style over the health of my hair. i am gaining an understanding of my hair and when i do my twists even though they dont look the best i get to feel my hair and notice things about it that i wouldnt have had somebody else done my hair. doing my own hair frustrating as it is makes me more observant eg i noticed the breakage in my crown as i was parting my hair for twisting.
> 
> my frustration had stemmed i guess.from someone blatantly pointing out that my twists werent nice  i understood where they were coming from but oh well. i do think i did them better this week. the more i do it the better i get at stylingy own hair. i wont get it right always but hey im learning so.....
> 
> i feel better right now. i think so long as i focus on the bigger picture i will be fine. so thank yoooouuuuuu :hugs:


 
@frobellete I hope this post greets you in a better place. Often times people's criticism lacks tact but we are here for ya. I believe your focus is in the right place - getting to know your hair. As you noted, this is only the beginning... It's only a matter of time b/4 your styling improves. It's hard to dispel negative criticism but know that *this too shall pass*. 

____________________

On a lighter note, today is my 1 year post relaxer anniversary!!!!
 
Wow!!! I never thought I'll get here.  I want to thank all who helped facilitate my journey. 

I wanted to dust my ends and do a length check to share w/ you but I just did not have the energy this weekend. However, next washday I'll share my hair length and goals for the coming year. Stay tuned...


----------



## frobellete

Cruzankink congratulations im joining in dancing and celebrating with you! i look forward to hearing all about your next goals!! :hugs:


----------



## SUPER SWEET

ROOTSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Omgosh. They puff up so bad. I'm in dire need of a solution. And doesn't help I have 3 textures to deal with.


----------



## DarkJoy

It's been 8 days since my crochet braids install...and I'm already missing my hair! Unfortunately, I have no time to take them down and reinstall. I could TRY Thursday afterwork and do an overnight henna...Then reinstall Friday since I dont work Friday. Ugh! I hate spending 2 days on hair. I got so much other stuff to do!


----------



## DarkJoy

Congrats Cruzankink!! Thank YOU for sharing your journey with us!


----------



## laurend085

I'm struggling with wash n go's. I think my hair has just enough length (w/shrinkage) to have a decent wash n go. My problem is my results are either hair with a white cast or hard and crunchy hair or a combination of both as it dries and once it's completely dry. It looks okay when it's still soaking wet/freshly done but after that it's no bueno. 


I've tried different methods/application techniques but get the same results. I've tried less/more products ..gel/no gel etc. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## HanaKuroi

What are your products and application methods?


----------



## faithVA

I dusted my ends tonight. I took off 1/4" to 1/2". I can still twist it, so thats good. Hopefully this will help my retention.


----------



## laurend085

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> What are your products and application methods?



HanaKuroi I've tried a little bit of everything. Conditioner only , conditioner w/a little gel, leave in then oil then gel leave in styler etc. Techniques shingling w tool, finger combing, smoothing, diffusing etc. A little product a lot if product something in btwn. 

I'm going for a somewhat defined  look but really just my natural curls. The main problem area when it's done is the top. To me there's just little to no curl pattern about an inch or two from the root and it's frizzy which I don't understand because the rest of the way down it curls. 

I want to use some kind of product because when I just let it air dry with little to nothing it shrinks all the way to neck length when it can be around shoulder length w/product


----------



## HanaKuroi

laurend085 hi! I mean brands. Sorry!


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> I dusted my ends tonight. I took off 1/4" to 1/2". I can still twist it, so thats good. Hopefully this will help my retention.



faithVA
How often do you plan on dusting?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];17057917]@faithVA
> How often do you plan on dusting?


 
I'm not sure yet. When I had my analysis she said I shouldn't have to dust/trim very often, maybe 3x a year. But before my analysis I had to dust every 8 to 12 weeks. 

I will know in December whether I will need to continue that schedule or if I can go longer.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure yet. When I had my analysis she said I shouldn't have to dust/trim very often, maybe 3x a year. But before my analysis I had to dust every 8 to 12 weeks.
> 
> I will know in December whether I will need to continue that schedule or if I can go longer.



I'm still trying to figure out my dusting schedule. I may get a formal trim to even my ends sometime in late spring/early summer, but continue with the 1/8" dusting every few months until then.  Its just hard to know what's right...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];17058165]I'm still trying to figure out my dusting schedule. I may get a formal trim to even my ends sometime in late spring/early summer, but continue with the 1/8" dusting every few months until then. Its just hard to know what's right...


 
I can tell when my ends need trimming. They feel rougher than usual, they tangle more and they start to have this see through look. After I notice them thinning I have a few weeks before I need to cut them.

I'm just hoping that now that my hair is longer and I'm moisturizing better than I can slow down the damage to my ends. But until I can wear twists again it's pretty iffy.


----------



## laurend085

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> laurend085 hi! I mean brands. Sorry!



HanaKuroi

I've tried different things. Conditioners: Aussie moist , tresemme, herbal essence ,trader Joe ..leave ins; Shea moisture, oyin hair dew , curl junkie ..stylers: ic gel , Eco gels, aloe gel, flax gel , komaza styling pudding, and oils. That's just what I can think of at the top of my head. 

This is what I mean by my hair. This is wet straight out the shower no product. 





(part not a bald spot)





























The pictures aren't that great but generally at the top there's not really a curl and the bottom is curly which I would think would be the opposite since it's older. And the hair coming out of my scalp is "new" hair so I don't see how it's not curly there but is toward the bottom


----------



## faithVA

Last night I misted my hair with CD oil sheen, misted it with water and then moisturized with Deva Care One diluted with water. Today my hair is soft and moisturized  And I have 0 definition  

Would love to have definition but for right now I will take the soft moisturized hair. It means less breakage and I won't have to wash as often. When I have great definition my hair is crunchy. Maybe one day I will get both. But as my hair gets longer I would rather have soft moisturized hair that I can put up. Because eventually my hair will be in twists and buns.


----------



## Cattypus1

laurend085 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> I've tried different things. Conditioners: Aussie moist , tresemme, herbal essence ,trader Joe ..leave ins; Shea moisture, oyin hair dew , curl junkie ..stylers: ic gel , Eco gels, aloe gel, flax gel , komaza styling pudding, and oils. That's just what I can think of at the top of my head.
> 
> This is what I mean by my hair. This is wet straight out the shower no product.
> 
> (part not a bald spot)
> 
> The pictures aren't that great but generally at the top there's not really a curl and the bottom is curly which I would think would be the opposite since it's older. And the hair coming out of my scalp is "new" hair so I don't see how it's not curly there but is toward the bottom



Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## laurend085

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Your hair is beautiful!



Cattypus1 thanks


----------



## Prettycoach

Question ladies, How long should I leave my deep conditioner in my har if I am just using body heat. I usually leave it in for about an 1 hour. The DC says that I dont even need heat and to leave it in for 15 minutes. I DC every week even though it says you can use it up to 2 times a week. Kind of confused.


----------



## BraunSugar

laurend085 What is your hair's porosity?


----------



## JJamiah

Prettycoach said:


> Question ladies, How long should I leave my deep conditioner in my har if I am just using body heat. I usually leave it in for about an 1 hour. The DC says that I dont even need heat and to leave it in for 15 minutes. I DC every week even though it says you can use it up to 2 times a week. Kind of confused.



 when I do this method, I pretty much leave mine on for an hour under a heating cap, once a week.


----------



## JJamiah

faithVA said:


> Last night I misted my hair with CD oil sheen, misted it with water and then moisturized with Deva Care One diluted with water. Today my hair is soft and moisturized  And I have 0 definition
> 
> Would love to have definition but for right now I will take the soft moisturized hair. It means less breakage and I won't have to wash as often. When I have great definition my hair is crunchy. Maybe one day I will get both. But as my hair gets longer I would rather have soft moisturized hair that I can put up. Because eventually my hair will be in twists and buns.



 now that right there is good news


----------



## faithVA

JJamiah said:


> now that right there is good news


 
Thanks JJamiah. It is good news. I still haven't found my leave-in staple. But at least I have hope that something might work for me.


----------



## fairyhairy

Road testing 3 sisters of nature curl whip pudding, had great success with steaming using their treatment followed with tresseme to detangle. Am trying to dust but still get small broken bits grr! I must admit though since doing CG my curls are better defined


----------



## JJamiah

fairyhairy said:


> Road testing 3 sisters of nature curl whip pudding, had great success with steaming using their treatment followed with tresseme to detangle. Am trying to dust but still get small broken bits grr! I must admit though since doing CG my curls are better defined



I used 3 sisters of nature curling whip, I really like is. Decent knock off... I got one week hair out of it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Prettycoach

JJamiah said:
			
		

> when I do this method, I pretty much leave mine on for an hour under a heating cap, once a week.



Ok. Bc I kinda do the GH method when it comes to my deep conditioning. I place a plastic cap, then wrap my hair with a silk scarf, then put a silk bonnet over it and last but not least but a hat over it. I leave it in for about an hour. I just want to get the best I can out of my deep conditioner.


----------



## Cruzankink

laurend085 said:


> The pictures aren't that great but generally at the top there's not really a curl and the bottom is curly which I would think would be the opposite since it's older. And the hair coming out of my scalp is "new" hair so I don't see how it's not curly there but is toward the bottom


 
laurend085 Your hair is gorgeous!!!



faithVA said:


> Last night I misted my hair with CD oil sheen, misted it with water and then moisturized with Deva Care One diluted with water. Today my hair is soft and moisturized  And I have 0 definition
> 
> Would love to have definition but for right now I will take the soft moisturized hair. It means less breakage and I won't have to wash as often. When I have great definition my hair is crunchy. Maybe one day I will get both. But as my hair gets longer I would rather have soft moisturized hair that I can put up. Because eventually my hair will be in twists and buns.


 
faithVA Glad you're figuring out product/hair compatibility. Definition will come w/ experimenting of products/ingredients and technique. 



Prettycoach said:


> Question ladies, How long should I leave my deep conditioner in my har if I am just using body heat. I usually leave it in for about an 1 hour. The DC says that I dont even need heat and to leave it in for 15 minutes. I DC every week even though it says you can use it up to 2 times a week. Kind of confused.


 
Prettycoach When I don't have time to just sit under the heat dryer, I usually leave DC in for at least 3 hrs while doing chores, regardless of how long the DC says to leave on. I too DC every week. You can increase DC treatments if your hair needs it.

*UPDATE:* Did my washday routine. I used AIA Coconut CoWash instead of SM PM. I'm impressed. I'm gonna alternate between SM PM and AIA CCW. Both leave my hair clean and silky. I dusted about 1/8 to 1/4 of hair. Hopefully this would eliminate those tiny breaks of hair. 

I did a length check. My hair is about 4.5 - 5.5 inches! I didn't expect this much length considering all the heat damage related trims. What's even more suprising is that my 4c hair in the mid-back of my head is about an inch longer that my 4b and 4a-ish sections. Who said 4c doesn't grow?! 

Below are 2 pics of my hair length. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## Damaged but not out

I have no issues with my natural hair. I have a regimen and staples that work. 

Here's the problem. I'm bored. Boredom is dangerous. Boredom makes me want to relax, just so i can transition. 

Boredom made me relax in 02/03, bad stylists made me transition in 09. I don't even want  straight hair, I just want something different.


----------



## charmtreese

Damaged but not out said:


> I have no issues with my natural hair. I have a regimen and staples that work.
> 
> Here's the problem. I'm bored. Boredom is dangerous. Boredom makes me want to relax, just so i can transition.
> 
> Boredom made me relax in 02/03, bad stylists made me transition in 09. I don't even want  straight hair, I just want something different.



This is me!!! Im getting along just fine with my natural hair, but I want a different look. I might get a sew-in.


----------



## NewlyNature12

I'm a little bored as well. I wear my hair pulled back or half up/half down everyday. I think the curly girl method has truly made a difference in the way the curls look, but I'm still bored.
I didn't get to wash this weekend since I was out of town, but I bought the As I Am cleansing conditioner, and some banana clips. Maybe that will change it up.


----------



## BraunSugar

....................


----------



## faithVA

BraunSugar said:


> ....................


 
BraunSugar, I feel you


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Would someone please tell me what length this is? It's about an inch past the bottom of my rather thick bra strap and it's at the narrowest part of my waist but I have kind of a short torso so I'm not sure if this is BSL, MBL, or WL.

Thanks.


----------



## *CherryPie*

Waist length.



bhndbrwneyes said:


> Would someone please tell me what length this is? It's about an inch past the bottom of my rather thick bra strap and it's at the narrowest part of my waist but I have kind of a short torso so I'm not sure if this is BSL, MBL, or WL.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## laurend085

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> laurend085 What is your hair's porosity?



BraunSugar

I believe it's low porosity


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

w00t w00t thanks *CherryPie*


----------



## virtuenow

bhndbrwneyes congrats on reaching WSL.  Are you natural?  Why are you in the struggle forum?  Looks like you beat the struggle.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I am not fully naturally. Only a few inches is NG. I never BC'd, and I was at APL-BSL at my last relaxer 7 months ago. I'm struggling because I have so much relaxed hair and it is just awkward to style. I also had bangs when I was relaxed so my hairline is so sloppy because the strays won't stay down or go into a bun. I'm embarrassed to wear my hair natural 90% of the time because of those issues. I'm still adjusting to trying to style and just generally maintaining it. Detangling sucks. I don't have any sort of regimen at the moment but I just bought a full set of products so hopefully I can start something when they all arrive (they were shipped). I've been doing WNGs for the past 7 months. The photo attached in the previous post and in my signature was taken today about 20 minutes out of the shower with no products, not fully dry.


----------



## Cruzankink

*Goals for 2nd Year Post Relaxer*​When I first BC, my goal was to grow my hair as fast as possible. But I soon realized how much of a challenge it was considering I had breakage from heat damaged, my hair was super dry and I had no clue what products/ingredients it liked. As a result, I switched my goal from length to healthy hair. Eventually, I figured out what ingredients/products/techniques complimented my hair and I cut most, if not all, of my heat damage.

Now that I am 1 yr post-relax I want to focus on retaining length. My goal is to retain my current length of 4.5 - 5.5 inches as well as add another 4 - 5 inches of growth. Anything more than that is a bonus. I will continue to provide updates so you can follow my progress. Below I have listed techniques I’d use to retain length. If you have any advice as to what works for you please let me know. 

1.    Reggie – Both my everyday and washday reggie work extremely well for me in providing and retaining moisutre. So I'll continue my everyday reggie of moisturizing w/ water and Gio DLI and seal w/ sweet almond oil; amd my wash day reggie EVCO overnite prepoo, CW alternating SM PM and AIA CCW, and DC w/ Organicals mixed w/ quinoa protein. 

2.    Sealing Ends – I’d moisturize and seal my hair generally but I never paid extra attention to heavy sealing my ends. Since having healthy ends is key to length retention, I am going to incorporate into my reggie regularly sealing my ends w/ a concoction of butters, oils and protein. 

3.    Dusting/Trims– I plan on dusting/trimming every 8-12 weeks or as needed. 

4.    Low Manipulation– I want to go at least 5 days w/o manipulating my hair. So I will eliminate my mid-week CW and just manipulate my hair on washday. I did this last week and I'm doing it again this week. The only challenge is that its forcing me to find creative ways to style my hair. 

5.    Sectioning Hair – I started sectioning my hair in 6 coco puffs 3 weeks ago on wash day. It drags my washday routine but it makes applying product, washing/rinsing and detangling more manageable. Plus, it reduces tangles that cause breakage.

6.    Supplements – I have not been consistent in taking my supplements. This year I vow to take supplements every day. (This is going to be a challenge.)

7.    Shedding – IDK if my shedding is more/less than average. However, I read that black tea rinse reduces shedding because of caffeine. Since I don't want to add another step in my reggie, I crush about 5 caffeine pills in 2tbsp of water and mixed the dissolved solution in my jar of DC. Shedding on washday was noticably reduced. I will definately continue to do this to combat shedding.

8. Protective Style - I've been doing bantu knot outs, twist outs, as my protective styles. The twist outs seem to last the longest for me. But I'm working on how to stretch my bantu knot out styles for longer than 2-3 days.

9. Length Checks - I will do length checks every 3 months. My next length check is mid January.

Again if you have any advice on how I can tweak my reggie for the best results please let me know.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Cruzankink, that was very helpful. I like the idea about the caffeine pills in the DC.

Also I want to ask/remind everyone to use as little abbreviations as possible especially for products. Us newbies understand most "process/method" terms like DC and CW but I'm not sure what "SM PM and AIA CCW" means.

Thanks


----------



## Cruzankink

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @Cruzankink, that was very helpful. I like the idea about the caffeine pills in the DC.
> 
> Also I want to ask/remind everyone to use as little abbreviations as possible especially for products. Us newbies understand most "process/method" terms like DC and CW but I'm not sure what "SM PM and AIA CCW" means.
> 
> Thanks


 
@bhndbrwneyes I apologize for the abbreviations. I know how frustrated I was reading forums w/ tons of abbreviations w/ no clue as to what they mean.

SM PM - Shea Moisture Purification Masque
AIA CCW - As I Am Coconut CoWash
EVCO - Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Gio DLI - Giovanni Direct Leave In


----------



## DarkJoy

Glad youre finally making process faithVA! Yay!

Cruzankink--watch that caffeine now--that's a LOT! Tea and coffee have a lot less caff percentage wise than the pure-form pills. Some ladies from my coffee/tea rinse challenge have had issues with not being able to sleep--just from black tea. Caffeine absorbs through the scalp and into the blood stream. Maybe just try 1 pill or you could be like ----> all night! lol
____

My update: 

Have had 2 crochet braid installs the last 3 weeks. LOVE them. Might get another hair and do again this weekend. I HATE protective styles with fake hair--but like the crochets because it looks natural, easy access to my scalp and relatively simple install/take down process. It doesn't feel unnatural like a weave or like a cheap hat like a wig. lol. No snapping or hair breaking hair either! I'm getting faster at it too.

_I have a full Afro now._ My hair has FLOWN out my head! Part of it is the protective style. I also think the other part is the tea I started drinking at the same time. I'm not sure why. Next take down, I'll measure and drink the tea like crazy and do an after-measurement. It was visibily longer after 2 weeks last friday...hmmm... 

I was mostly going for healthy hair. But if this tea is like fertiziler, I'll take it.


----------



## *CherryPie*

bhndbrwneyes
Congratulations!!!!



bhndbrwneyes said:


> w00t w00t thanks *CherryPie*


----------



## *CherryPie*

bhndbrwneyes

If you only have a few inches of NG, that means you got a whole LOT of relaxed hair.  Maybe you should wait until you are natural before you start buying a lot of products. They may not work for you when you become natural...unless you plan to transition for a long time. 



bhndbrwneyes said:


> I am not fully naturally. Only a few inches is NG. I never BC'd, and I was at APL-BSL at my last relaxer 7 months ago. I'm struggling because I have so much relaxed hair and it is just awkward to style. I also had bangs when I was relaxed so my hairline is so sloppy because the strays won't stay down or go into a bun. I'm embarrassed to wear my hair natural 90% of the time because of those issues. I'm still adjusting to trying to style and just generally maintaining it. Detangling sucks. I don't have any sort of regimen at the moment but I just bought a full set of products so hopefully I can start something when they all arrive (they were shipped). I've been doing WNGs for the past 7 months. The photo attached in the previous post and in my signature was taken today about 20 minutes out of the shower with no products, not fully dry.


----------



## Cattypus1

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> Would someone please tell me what length this is? It's about an inch past the bottom of my rather thick bra strap and it's at the narrowest part of my waist but I have kind of a short torso so I'm not sure if this is BSL, MBL, or WL.
> 
> Thanks.



I want your hair when I grow up!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

My front edges have always been on the thin side even when I was relaxed. I want to know is there anything I could use to thicken up my edges?


----------



## seemegrow

lisanaturally said:
			
		

> My front edges have always been on the thin side even when I was relaxed. I want to know is there anything I could use to thicken up my edges?



Castor oil


----------



## NewlyNature12

I initially missed faithva's good news. Yay that's great.
Today is a bad hair day. While I'm happy I cut off the damaged straight hair in my bang area and edges, no amount of gel I put in this morning would make them lay down. I put a headband on and pulled it back, but it still looks weird.


----------



## faithVA

^^ Thank You


----------



## Damaged but not out

If i could keep my hair like this for weeks at a time I would be cool. But my hair lasts about 1 week in this style. I don't care to wrap it, i sleep without silk pillowcases sheets etc. 

So it takes 4hrs to do this from wash to plait longer if I'm henna-ing that week. 7-10 days later I undo the plaits,then lose interest, meaning I wont detangle or comb my hair for weeks. I wet bun, co wash etc. This works for me, currently.

In a cpl months It will be winter, and I will be in Europe. All winter. My hair has never experienced a winter, my laziness will prob be the end of my hair by winter. 
I thought about staying straight all winter, or using a Non-BKT treatment. But continued heat use, thins my already fine hair and loosens the curl pattern.
-Wet/damp hair will be the death of me in winter
-buns give me headaches
-no money for braids/sew ins


So I'm thinking *** it texturise.
I'm not against chemicals.

The longer my hair gets, the less I'm interested in it
I have SSKs but, they have never bothered me, detangling takes 20 minutes sometimes less. Styling isn't an issue. There is no problem to fix( cept the laziness)

I'm still in the questioning faze.erplexed. Itboils down to this

How sensible is it to relax for a short period, whatever the pros. Knowing that I will def return to natural hair. Is it worth it to risk the heat damage?


----------



## Damaged but not out

Also to add currently my head is covered daily for work, so daily maintenance( presentable anyway) hs never been an issue. I wear buns, but my hair isn't brushed or laid flat. I leave my hair uncombed and open but no one can see. 

I will have to control my hair daily which seems rather stressful.
I will be moving to a foreign country
Learning a new language
Starting school 
Adapting to life in a big city
Also I will be alone


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Damaged but not out said:


> If i could keep my hair like this for weeks at a time I would be cool. But my hair lasts about 1 week in this style. I don't care to wrap it, i sleep without silk pillowcases sheets etc.
> 
> So it takes 4hrs to do this from wash to plait longer if I'm henna-ing that week. 7-10 days later I undo the plaits,then lose interest, meaning I wont detangle or comb my hair for weeks. I wet bun, co wash etc. This works for me, currently.
> 
> In a cpl months It will be winter, and I will be in Europe. All winter. My hair has never experienced a winter, my laziness will prob be the end of my hair by winter.
> I thought about staying straight all winter, or using a Non-BKT treatment. But continued heat use, thins my already fine hair and loosens the curl pattern.
> -Wet/damp hair will be the death of me in winter
> -buns give me headaches
> -no money for braids/sew ins
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking *** it texturise.
> I'm not against chemicals.
> 
> The longer my hair gets, the less I'm interested in it
> I have SSKs but, they have never bothered me, detangling takes 20 minutes sometimes less. Styling isn't an issue. There is no problem to fix( cept the laziness)
> 
> I'm still in the questioning faze.erplexed. Itboils down to this
> 
> How sensible is it to relax for a short period, whatever the pros. Knowing that I will def return to natural hair. Is it worth it to risk the heat damage?



If you know how to French braid your own hair, try doing two French braids for the week, and redo them on the weekend. Also try to see of there is anyone from LHCF living where you will be, perhaps to offer assistance or info on the area hair-wise. May not be as complicated as you think.

ETA if you feel like relaxing is best for you, do it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

@Damaged but not out



> How sensible is it to relax for a short period, whatever the pros. Knowing that I will def return to natural hair. Is it worth it to risk the heat damage?


I've been a relaxed girl all my life except the past 7 months of my transition so I'm definitely not opposed to relaxing. However, transition sucks. If you KNOW you will eventually go back to natural then there is no point in relaxing IMO because you'd have to go through this awkward transitioning phase all over again. You will have to grow that hair out and trim it along the way or BC in order to remove the relaxed hair again. Sounds like a big halt in your natural hair journey. I would only relax if you plan on doing it long term (at least a year). If you just want straighter hair or hair easier to manage then just straighten your natural hair.


----------



## frobellete

Damaged but not out: im not sure where in europe you'll be but some parts have really wet winters and that takes heat-straightening your hair out of the picture as your hair will revert immediately after a flat iron. most big cities have really mixed populations and you will likely find someone who can help you do your hair. If you could do braids or twists with extensions then it would buy you time for u to get used to the city and find someone to help you with your hair. 

I usually twist my hair every week cos i dont do them pretty enuf to last longer. It is so time consuming but last week i taught myself flat twisting - not the best but i will get there some day. this week i will see if my hair can handle bunning - if so i will altermate between buns and twists cos i'm fed up of twisting. its so time consuming.

i live in the uk and i have friends scattered in some parts of europe i'd be happy to help you research if you like.


----------



## Damaged but not out

MyAngelEyez~C~U
Interesting enough my sister said the same thing, french braid. Which I used to do, when my hair was SL and easier to handle. I also think she has selective amnesia. Although I have fine strands, I have alot of them. She used to french braid my hair all the time growing up, till I was about 12. Then she stopped, because it was too much of a hassle getting it straight, flat and neat.


bhndbrwneyes
Yea, the transition part is the obvious deterrent. I hated it the first time around am sure it would be worse the 2nd time.

frobellete
I can actually braid/twist and cornrow my own hair. I was natural most of my life. Its just now I'm extremely inconsistent with my hair care. So I would do my whole head tonight but then not have the same motivation every week or every 2 weeks to redo it. 

I even thought about loc-ing up and then undoing them later in 2013. But I'm sure that is a little insane. 
My sister mentioned her routine never had to change when she moved from the tropics to the north.

So i'm going to just stop freaking out. 
I guess I'm just going to have to get used to the bun headaches. My teens all over again

Thanks again for the replies. I think I just had to think it through out loud. To realise how silly it was.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> Glad youre finally making process @faithVA! Yay!
> 
> @Cruzankink--watch that caffeine now--that's a LOT! Tea and coffee have a lot less caff percentage wise than the pure-form pills. Some ladies from my coffee/tea rinse challenge have had issues with not being able to sleep--just from black tea. Caffeine absorbs through the scalp and into the blood stream. Maybe just try 1 pill or you could be like ----> all night! lol
> ____
> 
> My update:
> _I have a full Afro now._ My hair has FLOWN out my head! Part of it is the protective style. I also think the other part is the tea I started drinking at the same time. I'm not sure why. Next take down, I'll measure and drink the tea like crazy and do an after-measurement. It was visibily longer after 2 weeks last friday...hmmm...
> 
> I was mostly going for healthy hair. But if this tea is like fertiziler, I'll take it.


 
DarkJoy Never thought that caffeine can be absorbe by the skin but it makes sense. Thanx for the heads up. 
QUESTION: What tea are you drinking? My hair wouldn't mind some fertilizer.


----------



## daviine

Cruzankink

I have EVCO, SM PM, and AIA CCW. Do you find that the SM PM and AIA CCW are "strong" enough to get out the EVCO? I wanted to prepoo but wasn't sure if these products would work well after a prepoo. 

EVCO=extra Virgin coconut oil
SM PM= Shea Moisture Purification Masque
AIA CCW= As I Am Coconut Cowash 

Thanks.


----------



## Cruzankink

daviine said:


> @Cruzankink
> 
> I have EVCO, SM PM, and AIA CCW. Do you find that the SM PM and AIA CCW are "strong" enough to get out the EVCO? I wanted to prepoo but wasn't sure if these products would work well after a prepoo.
> 
> Thanks.


 
daviine I find that both work well in removing product including EVCO. As a matter of fact, I need only rinse w/ water to remove most of the EVCO. I prefer to leave in some EVCO when I CW.  I use the SM PM and AIA CCW to help dissolve the products I've used during the week and keep my scalp from itching.


----------



## faithVA

daviine said:


> @Cruzankink
> 
> I have EVCO, SM PM, and AIA CCW. Do you find that the SM PM and AIA CCW are "strong" enough to get out the EVCO? I wanted to prepoo but wasn't sure if these products would work well after a prepoo.
> 
> EVCO=extra Virgin coconut oil
> SM PM= Shea Moisture Purification Masque
> AIA CCW= As I Am Coconut Cowash
> 
> Thanks.


 
I agreew with Cruzankink, I use oil on m hair daily and have not had an issue getting it out. I prepoo with Burt Bee's because I'm trying to get rid of it. And I wash 1x with teh AIA CCW and that was enough.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> @DarkJoy Never thought that caffeine can be absorbe by the skin but it makes sense. Thanx for the heads up.
> QUESTION: What tea are you drinking? My hair wouldn't mind some fertilizer.


Cruzankink. Oolong. 4 cups a day. The leaves or bags can be used about 3 times before it tastes funny. Its also great for removing plaque from the heart to lower cholesterol (I dont have it but it doesnt harm to start now!) and cardiovascular disease. So its a win-win.

I was actually gonna wait to reveal before I knew for sure! I've only had this crochet install a week tomorrow and I can already fit my fingers underneath the cornrows! dang, yo... lol

If you try it (say, 2 weeks-worth), you have to report back! 



daviine said:


> @Cruzankink
> 
> I have EVCO, SM PM, and AIA CCW. Do you find that the SM PM and AIA CCW are "strong" enough to get out the EVCO? I wanted to prepoo but wasn't sure if these products would work well after a prepoo.
> 
> EVCO=extra Virgin coconut oil
> SM PM= Shea Moisture Purification Masque
> AIA CCW= As I Am Coconut Cowash
> 
> Thanks.


daviine, I use SM PM and it definately removes EVERYTHING from the scalp--and I'm a grease user (for certain styles). I dont use AIA, but another condish for CW after the PM and never have probs...love it!


----------



## MAHOGNEY329

I always see people talking about washing their hair in sections. I have been washing my hair loose with no problem. Could this be an issue of moisture? I use Miss Jessies super sudsy shampoo. When I was relaxed I was a heavy duty shedder. Now not so much.


----------



## faithVA

MAHOGNEY329 said:


> I always see people talking about washing their hair in sections. I have been washing my hair loose with no problem. Could this be an issue of moisture? I use Miss Jessies super sudsy shampoo. When I was relaxed I was a heavy duty shedder. Now not so much.


 
I think it is more of an issue related to density and/or shrinkage. When I was relaxed of course I washed loose. As a natural 

No matter the length of my hair, when water hits it, it is going to shrink 75%. So doing it in sections, keeps it stretched which therefore reduces my detangling time. 

Also it is easier for me to apply product in section. Trying to apply product to my entire head is an impossibility and means I would use 50% more product than I need. 

If you can wash with it loose go for it. But everyone has different density, shrinkage and curl patterns. Washing loose just won't work for everyone.


----------



## AJellyCake

faithVA said:


> I think it is more of an issue related to density and/or shrinkage. When I was relaxed of course I washed loose. As a natural
> 
> No matter the length of my hair, when water hits it, it is going to shrink 75%. So doing it in sections, keeps it stretched which therefore reduces my detangling time.
> 
> Also it is easier for me to apply product in section. Trying to apply product to my entire head is an impossibility and means I would use 50% more product than I need.
> 
> If you can wash with it loose go for it. But everyone has different density, shrinkage and curl patterns. Washing loose just won't work for everyone.



Yup. When I was relaxed I didn't have to section it. Sometimes I would informally part my hair down the middle and cleanse the halves. With my natural hair, that's just a no-go. My hair is too dense for me to get product (or even water!) to the different layers without sectioning. This goes for when I'm styling, too; smoothing product on the top layer of my hair will never get it to the middle.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Hair scarves! I'm going to keep my hair hidden all winter!


----------



## Prettycoach

Good evening ladies, having trouble doing a good wash and go. My hair isn't long at all but it has some length. I am trying to get my curls to pop because they definitely pop when i am detangling my hair with conditioner. I love my hair then. When I tried SM curl enhancing smoothie and ecostyler , it shrinks all the way to a TWA. Any suggestions or should I just wait til more length?


----------



## ManeStreet

Prettycoach said:


> Good evening ladies, having trouble doing a good wash and go. My hair isn't long at all but it has some length. I am trying to get my curls to pop because they definitely pop when i am detangling my hair with conditioner. I love my hair then. When I tried SM curl enhancing smoothie and ecostyler , it shrinks all the way to a TWA. Any suggestions or should I just wait til more length?



This may sound weird but as it airdries pull it. I use the same products for my w&g as you do and as it dries shrinkage starts to happen so I gently pull my hair to manually stretch/elongate the curls as they dry. I pull/tug it when its about 75% dry then again at aroinf 90% dry & again once dry.

Also when u apply the products you may want to apply it by pulling it thru your hair pretty much shingling it. It'll may look flat or not curly at first at first but as it dries it will start to curl up but it shouldnt shrink as much.


----------



## beautyintheyes

Damaged but not out said:
			
		

> Hair scarves! I'm going to keep my hair hidden all winter!



Do you put anything under the scarf so the cotton doesn't take all the moisture out?


----------



## Prettycoach

ManeStreet said:


> This may sound weird but as it airdries pull it. I use the same products for my w&g as you do and as it dries shrinkage starts to happen so I gently pull my hair to manually stretch/elongate the curls as they dry. I pull/tug it when its about 75% dry then again at aroinf 90% dry & again once dry.
> 
> Also when u apply the products you may want to apply it by pulling it thru your hair pretty much shingling it. It'll may look flat or not curly at first at first but as it dries it will start to curl up but it shouldnt shrink as much.



Interesting, I have never tried that. I will try it the next time I wash my hair. I just didnt want to give up on w&G bc they look so pretty on other hair. Last question, I first coat my hair with Kimmaytube leave in, then I put the SM curl enhancing smoothie and then ecostyler gel. I am wondering if I am puttin too much products in my hair ? and what is shingling it? erplexed


----------



## Prettycoach

beautyintheyes said:


> Do you put anything under the scarf so the cotton doesn't take all the moisture out?



I have on my beanie on right now and I put my silk bonnet under it bc I noticed that the cotton was pulling and tugging my hair. I also have used it under a scarf. I feel my hair is more moisturized when i do this and doesn't get hit with the weather as much.


----------



## beautyintheyes

Is it normal to have breakage from just handle your hair diet angle and style cause I get about 10 to 15 broken pieces of hair every time


----------



## Damaged but not out

beautyintheyes said:


> Do you put anything under the scarf so the cotton doesn't take all the moisture out?



Probably not. But I was also only going to get silk scarves so...


----------



## faithVA

I had a good hair wash day for a change. I oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Then I washed with Hair One Olive Oil. I actually like this. Can't wait to try the Hair One Argan Oil. I put my hair into 10 sections. Then I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 45 minutes.  I let the water absorb for 15 minutes. Then I put 1/4 tsp of oil on each section. I used As I Am Leave In on each section. I combed it through with my Hercules K-Comb. For styling. I misted small sections then used As I Am Curling Jelly and put in finger combs. It took me almost 3 hours but it came out pretty good for my first time. If this last all week I am set.

As I was doing this I think I learned a little bit about how to do a WNG on my hair.  I will try it on my next day off.


----------



## Just11412

took down my mini braids and i am happy with the health of my hair. i see improvements. i know that i can do better in terms of my diet and taking my supplements, also drinking water. i will continue to work on that. 

still will be protective styling until june. protective styling, changing my diet, exercising, inc water intake and taking my supplements will definitely take me over the edge. i think i will see even better results.


----------



## Prettycoach

Question ladies, how can you tell the difference between a moisture treatment and a protein treatment?


----------



## AJellyCake

I posted this in the random thoughts thread, but maybe it will help someone here too. HHJ!

Oh my gosh.  I finally figured out my wash n go routine!  I am so happy. It's been kind of hard trying to figure out what works.

Lol interestingly enough, it involves products I tried right after I chopped: Kinky Curly. I did not like that stuff before, but maybe the Curly Girl method is helping, or I'm just using it with better products. For me, I DC overnight with Elucence MB and Hairveda Sitrinillah. Then in the morning, I blot my hair a bit with a T-shirt and apply Curls in a Bottle and KCKT (for me a big difference is using these clear, watery leave-ins instead of the creams I tried before). Then KCCC and I clip my sections back as I work on them. I do get a gel cast, but it's gone much more quickly than with Eco gels, and I can smooth it out section by section if I want. I diffuse it a little bit with cold air or the lowest heat setting if I have time.

I've only done this twice, but I got SECOND DAY HAIR both times (which has NEVER happened). I think I could go longer, but my hair doesn't pineapple well because the nape is still short. For the third day I put it in a puff and the fourth day I bun. It still looks good those days, but the back is frizzier. And it gets bigger. 

That's all. I hope that helps someone! I have dense, low porosity hair with thick strands and a great variety of curl sizes.


----------



## Cruzankink

Hello ladies,

I haven't posted in a few weeks for good reason. Unfortunately, life threw one heck of a curve ball at my husband and I. We are both OK and in good health but we are still realing from the event and would be for some time.  Once I get myself together I'll continue posting my updates. I wish y'all the best in your HHJ. TIA.


----------



## NewlyNature12

Hope everything is ok Cruzan.

I bought some coconut oil, but I'm not sure what to do with it. Mix it with shea butter? 

Also still super bored with my hair. Now that it's long enough to pull back, I slick down my uneven bangs and edges with Eco styler (blue) and put it in a bun or a puff. I cannot wait until my bangs and edges grow out...while I'm glad I cut the heat damage off, the uneven length is killing me. 

Also, does too much protein loosen your curl pattern??? I think I might have overdone it with the protein.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ever since the temperature has been below 15 degrees Fahrenheit my hair as been breaking at the ends. I keep seeing c shaped breaks in the tub, or when I m/s. I don't go out without a hat. I wear a scarf under it. My house has steam radiator heating. 

I have been using lots of moisture. I use QBAOHC, QBCTDG, QHMT, oyin hair dew, sealed with jbco daily.  I have slacked off steaming.
I use AOWC, AOHSR, GPB or Silk dreams VSD for my dc. I cowash with db pumpkin or CJ curl rehab every few days. I mudwash one or twice a month. I usually henna weekly and have been since this spring. 

My hair was great until the temperature drop. I don't know what to do. Should I steam 3 times a week? I don't want to lose my progress. We have winter until late April/May. 

I trimmed less than a month ago.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];17351315]Ever since the temperature has been below 15 degrees Fahrenheit my hair as been breaking at the ends. I keep seeing c shaped breaks in the tub, or when I m/s. I don't go out without a hat. I wear a scarf under it. My house has steam radiator heating.
> 
> I have been using lots of moisture. I use QBAOHC, QBCTDG, QHMT, oyin hair dew, sealed with jbco daily. I have slacked off steaming.
> I use AOWC, AOHSR, GPB or Silk dreams VSD for my dc. I cowash with db pumpkin or CJ curl rehab every few days. I mudwash one or twice a month. I usually henna weekly and have been since this spring.
> 
> My hair was great until the temperature drop. I don't know what to do. Should I steam 3 times a week? I don't want to lose my progress. We have winter until late April/May.
> 
> I trimmed less than a month ago.


 
You mentioned breakage but how does your hair feel? Does it feel moisturized? dry? brittle? wiry? Is it drying out quicky during the day?


----------



## HanaKuroi

It feels soft and moisturized and shiny. I only notice when I am rinsing my hair or applying products. It doesn't happen when I handle my hair dry. Does that make sense? 

I pressed my hair with graoeseed oil back in September and dc'd with steam before and after I gpb'd and dc. I straighten twice a year and never had a problem.


----------



## DarkJoy

@HanaKuroi this is my hair to a T when it's time for a hard protein due to moisture overload. IDK if silk is enough? I recently had this problem and the GPB wasnt cutting it. Henna is good, but it isnt an actual protein either. An egg solved the problem for me. 

If a hard treatment doesnt work maybe consider heavy sealing to keep that moisture in.


----------



## HanaKuroi

How did you apply the egg DarkJoy? Should I add it to a conditioner?


----------



## DarkJoy

Actually, this was just last week. My hair was fine dry, but breaking when wet handled. Took a while to figure out it was protein related.

What I did was wash, hot oil blend first, egg on top. Because my hair is so protein sensitive--and it did start feeling slightly hard--I never took my hands out my hair. Matter of fact, I would gently tug the ends at random spots to see if there was breakage while I worked it in. I did that until the breakage stopped. Took about a minute and a half. 

Rinsed.

DC'd


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> @HanaKuroi this is my hair to a T when it's time for a hard protein due to moisture overload. IDK if silk is enough? I recently had this problem and the GPB wasnt cutting it. Henna is good, but it isnt an actual protein either. An egg solved the problem for me.
> 
> If a hard treatment doesnt work maybe consider heavy sealing to keep that moisture in.


 
I agree with this HanaKuroi. You may need more protein. Especially if you pressed and didn't follow it with a real protein treatment. Also agree with the sealing.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Thanks so much ladies. Off to try this. I'll post my results.


----------



## DarkJoy

look forward to your report!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Okay, I have a stash of stuff in my basement. I found Joico Kpak, ors olive oil replenishing conditioner, my honey child banana creme protein conditioner,my honey child hair reformer and Giovanni hair recontructor. Or should I simply use an egg? Lol. I have never used any of these. No, I used the ors last year. 


DarkJoy and faithVA


----------



## DarkJoy

I've had this problem b4 (and keep forgetting!). The ORS never does anything for me. Never tried the others. I'd skip a reconstructor because it's time for harder protein. I think recons are more balancing?

I used to use Kpak when I was relaxed. Never tried it natural. So IDK!

Try the kpak--its REALLY hard. I would do the tug test and rinse immediately when breakage stops. Dont leave it  as long as the directions unless you  have to or else you might find yourself with a matted ball.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Okay,
This is why they are in the basement. I am afraid of them. 

I think I will use an egg! Lolol.


----------



## StarScream35

*Hair Type:* 4a or OS according to the LOIS system (transitioned from relaxer to natural)

*Porosity:* Normal

*Elasticity:* Normal

*Density:* Medium to Thick

*Reggie:* Wash every three days, alternating between a moisturizing line and a protein line.

*Products Used:* Phyto Dry Hair Line, Star Lacio Lacio

*Problem Solved:* Natural hair kept matting. I only detangled when I washed and in between, my natural hair got tangled and matted at the roots. I finally figured I needed to also detangle when my hair dried and thus solved the problem.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Okay,
> This is why they are in the basement. I am afraid of them.
> 
> I think I will use an egg! Lolol.


LOL! An egg is hard protein too--just keep your hands in it and check check check!


----------



## DarkJoy

Brighteyes35 said:


> *Hair Type:* 4a or OS according to the LOIS system (transitioned from relaxer to natural)
> 
> *Porosity:* Normal
> 
> *Elasticity:* Normal
> 
> *Density:* Medium to Thick
> 
> *Reggie:* Wash every three days, alternating between a moisturizing line and a protein line.
> 
> *Products Used:* Phyto Dry Hair Line, Star Lacio Lacio
> 
> *Problem Solved:* Natural hair kept matting. I only detangled when I washed and in between, my natural hair got tangled and matted at the roots. I finally figured I needed to also detangle when my hair dried and thus solved the problem.


Yep @BrightEyes35! Some of us natural find we need to detangle often. Even daily...I'm one of 'em too!


----------



## NefertariBlu

NefertariBlu said:


> judy4all trust me when I say, twists look a hot mess on me lol. I don't like how they look. You know what, I'm a subscriber on your YT channel, I just noticed by your name
> 
> I'm really style challenged. I suppose I just need to really practice.



Right, since finding the right products I love how twists look on me. Before they looked super skinny. Since I have been looking after my hair better I have noticed they look fuller.

I am a 4c hair type. My hair likes gylcerine products but not pomades/butters. Butters leave my hair dry. 

My hair LOVES shea moisture curling souffle and I use Miss Jessies Baby Buttercreme for twist outs and I get great definition with it. 

For the past couple of months I have been looking after my hair a lot differently. I have realised that my hair loves low manipulation/PS styles and my hair has grown longer than it ever has before.

NOW the issue I have is shampoo's. Ever damn shampoo I use leaves my hair dry and crispy. So now I just co wash but I do need something to remove product build up.

I have been looking at the Karens Body Beautiful's shampoo, which has glycerine in it but I didn't get it because I didn't want to waste my money.


----------



## JudithO

NefertariBlu have you tried elasta qp's creme conditioning shampoo? What about giovanni 50:50 shampoo? Also dessert essence cocnut shampoo...These worked very well for my 4c natural hair... do an overnight prepoo with coconut oil prior, and shampoo only once... that should leave you with supple hair...


----------



## HanaKuroi

So here's the deal. I had mill creek henna conditioner in my hair all day. 

The ingredients are 




Should I wait to dc with the egg? I don't know how much keratin is inthe mill creek. I am thinking about waiting until tomorrow so I can evaluate how the mill creek has affected my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

I just put the egg on top of an oil rinse by itself then DC'd after. It only takes a minute or two if you do it straight up HanaKuroi


----------



## DarkJoy

have you used keratin before? is that enough for your hair? too much?


----------



## BraunSugar

HanaKuroi have you ever heard of Ultra Sheen Duo Tex? It is a protein conditioner and it is AMAZING!!! Probably the best protein conditioner I've ever used. Coconut milk, coconut cream, bananas, eggs (previously mentioned) are all great for protein too.

Have you considered a butter or crisco to seal instead of the JBCO? Crisco is just hydrogenated soybean oil & palm oil. I have heard a few people mention that their ends break while applying castor oil.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> have you used keratin before? is that enough for your hair? too much?



I think once before, unless gpb has it.

 Okay I am going to partially air dry then oil and egg and the dc! I will check, check, check my hair. 

I will dc with something around here. Probably db pumpkin.

How often do you do protein with egg? 

Apparently I need harder protein. I am so worried about dryness up here I have been neglecting protein.


----------



## NefertariBlu

judy4all said:


> NefertariBlu have you tried elasta qp's creme conditioning shampoo? What about giovanni 50:50 shampoo? Also dessert essence cocnut shampoo...These worked very well for my 4c natural hair... do an overnight prepoo with coconut oil prior, and shampoo only once... that should leave you with supple hair...



I tried a Giovani's shampoo. It wasn't the 50:50. Can't remember the name of it though. But that did the same thing maybe its the water where I amerplexed.

I don't think Dessert Essence is over here, but Elasta QP is. I'll check out the ingredients. Thanks


----------



## DarkJoy

@HanaKuroi my hair tells me it needs hard protein every 3 months or so. I always forget and fret at the breakage for a month before I remember:

*wet-breakage = need hard protein!* (at least for my hair)

This was my first time with egg, though.

I use a blowdryer and should really remember that...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=306183 said:
			
		

> NefertariBlu[/USER];17352009]Right, since finding the right products I love how twists look on me. Before they looked super skinny. Since I have been looking after my hair better I have noticed they look fuller.
> 
> I am a 4c hair type. My hair likes gylcerine products but not pomades/butters. Butters leave my hair dry.
> 
> My hair LOVES shea moisture curling souffle and I use Miss Jessies Baby Buttercreme for twist outs and I get great definition with it.
> 
> For the past couple of months I have been looking after my hair a lot differently. I have realised that my hair loves low manipulation/PS styles and my hair has grown longer than it ever has before.
> 
> NOW the issue I have is shampoo's. Ever damn shampoo I use leaves my hair dry and crispy. So now I just co wash but I do need something to remove product build up.
> 
> I have been looking at the Karens Body Beautiful's shampoo, which has glycerine in it but I didn't get it because I didn't want to waste my money.


 
Have you tried washing with a Cleansing Conditioner like As I AM Coconut Cleanser or Hair One. I used those on a weekly basis. I use a mudwash every month or two for build up.


----------



## youwillrise

i realize that i am struggling a little bit with my natural hair. 

i think it mostly has to do with my diet & lack of water.  so, im going to, once again, try to eat cleaner & healthier.  

i just know my hair should be longer than it is now.  im not feeding my body what it needs and im seeing it in my hair as well as other things.   

ive been natural 7 years total...my last BC was august 2009, so that's 3 years since a major cut and all i have to show for it is about 8-9 inches.  i could blame it on slow growth, but that's suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppper slow.  ive done 1 or 2 inch trims a few times, but nothing major since then...so...i should definitely have something more substantial.  

i did have a bit of a setback this year with getting sick, so maybe i would have had more growth?  i dont know where i would be, but still...i feel like i need to be more proactive and start growing from the inside out...and taking care of myself in general from the inside.  that's one thing ive honestly not consistently done in my journey or in my life at all...and it's about time.


----------



## Cattypus1

NefertariBlu said:
			
		

> Right, since finding the right products I love how twists look on me. Before they looked super skinny. Since I have been looking after my hair better I have noticed they look fuller.
> 
> I am a 4c hair type. My hair likes gylcerine products but not pomades/butters. Butters leave my hair dry.
> 
> My hair LOVES shea moisture curling souffle and I use Miss Jessies Baby Buttercreme for twist outs and I get great definition with it.
> 
> For the past couple of months I have been looking after my hair a lot differently. I have realised that my hair loves low manipulation/PS styles and my hair has grown longer than it ever has before.
> 
> NOW the issue I have is shampoo's. Ever damn shampoo I use leaves my hair dry and crispy. So now I just co wash but I do need something to remove product build up.
> 
> I have been looking at the Karens Body Beautiful's shampoo, which has glycerine in it but I didn't get it because I didn't want to waste my money.



I'm not natural and have no intention of ever going fully natural...maybe...I follow this thread because I'm trying to become a regular stretcher between texlaxes nad theres lots of good information about handling natural hair. My problem has always been my unruly new growth. I have found my holy grail for my 4b-c hair--Wen. I am currently at 18&1/2 weeks post with about 2-3 inches of unprocessed hair.  It's expensive but I love this stuff, it does an amazing job on my hair. I've heard it's comparable to Hair One but I haven't tried that.


----------



## NefertariBlu

Isn't WEN. Super expensive? I don't even know uf its available in the UK. If it isn't that's going to be a lot ofmoney for postage plus the product itself :-\

ETA: It is available in the UK! Just did a search and it's not as expensive as I thought. I'll read the reviews


----------



## Cattypus1

NefertariBlu said:
			
		

> Isn't WEN. Super expensive? I don't even know uf its available in the UK. If it isn't that's going to be a lot ofmoney for postage plus the product itself :-\
> 
> ETA: It is available in the UK! Just did a search and it's not as expensive as I thought. I'll read the reviews



It is a little pricey but I've bought a few products, some of them were nearly as expensive since I started this HHJ and if I had tried Wen first, I would have never even tried the others.  I love this stuff. I would never do the Guthy-Renker thing though. I'll buy direct, as needed.  No way I would let them get ahold of my financial information. They have an awful reputation as far as customer service and billing.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Okay ya'll. I used my honey child banana conditioner slapped on two beaten eggs and vatika oil.

I rinsed that out after 20 minutes of torture. It was running everwhere. I should have mixed everything together. It rinsed out well. My hair didn't feel too hard. 

Since Curl Junkie was so prompt with their shipping, I got my box  today. So I cowashed/rinsed with curl rehab. I applied what I thought was a different product because it was in a jar from curl junkie. It has identical ingredients. I am dumb. I put the same product in my hair for dc. I haven't rinsed but it feels soft and I see minimal breakage.


----------



## faithVA

^^Um, that sounded a little crazy  But I'm glad it seems like it worked.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Look. 



See one is in a jar and is thick. Lol. But they are the SAME product!

My hair is airdrying. I hardly saw and breaks in the shower.

I only wish I had asked earlier. 

I am going to start keeping a journal now. I understand how important it is to keep track of your progress and remedies.

DarkJoy thanks I really needed protein. Gpb wasn't cutting it. I will up my usage of my  moisturizing keratin conditioners. I may do egg and myc banana protein condtioner every month or month and a half. It is so cold and dry here I have to be heavy on dc,m/s and steam. I don't want overmoisturized hair.

 It is -5 outside. That is not windchill!


----------



## HanaKuroi

BraunSugar said:


> HanaKuroi have you ever heard of Ultra Sheen Duo Tex? It is a protein conditioner and it is AMAZING!!! Probably the best protein conditioner I've ever used. Coconut milk, coconut cream, bananas, eggs (previously mentioned) are all great for protein too.
> 
> Have you considered a butter or crisco to seal instead of the JBCO? Crisco is just hydrogenated soybean oil & palm oil. I have heard a few people mention that their ends break while applying castor oil.



i have not heard of it. I will look for it! I will try crisco and see what happens. the jbco is thick and clingy. i was going to thin it out with grapeseed oil. i think i will use crisco and see what happens. 

i wonder where they sell the ultra sheen duo tex?

Thanks BraunSugar 

i cannot see any mentions on my phone y'all


----------



## BraunSugar

HanaKuroi said:


> i have not heard of it. I will look for it! I will try crisco and see what happens. the jbco is thick and clingy. i was going to thin it out with grapeseed oil. i think i will use crisco and see what happens.
> 
> i wonder where they sell the ultra sheen duo tex?
> 
> Thanks @BraunSugar
> 
> i cannot see any mentions on my phone y'all



Sally carries DuoTex. It's about 5 bucks for a 32oz


----------



## JudithO

NewlyNature12 said:


> Hope everything is ok Cruzan.
> 
> I bought some coconut oil, but I'm not sure what to do with it. Mix it with shea butter?
> 
> Also still super bored with my hair. Now that it's long enough to pull back, I slick down my uneven bangs and edges with Eco styler (blue) and put it in a bun or a puff. I cannot wait until my bangs and edges grow out...while I'm glad I cut the heat damage off, the uneven length is killing me.
> 
> Also, does too much protein loosen your curl pattern??? I think I might have overdone it with the protein.



NewlyNature12 It doesn't get better than a coconut oil prepoo.... Prepoo overnight before you shampoo.... you'll love it!!


----------



## felic1

Cattypus1...love this studious cat!!


----------



## Prettycoach

i was wondering if it would help to deep condition before i wash my hair ? also what is the benefits of pre-pooing. I always wondered that.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> i was wondering if it would help to deep condition before i wash my hair ? also what is the benefits of pre-pooing. I always wondered that.



I will try and answer your question if no one has this afternoon.


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I will try and answer your question if no one has this afternoon.



Thank you.


----------



## greight

BraunSugar said:


> HanaKuroi have you ever heard of Ultra Sheen Duo Tex? It is a protein conditioner and it is AMAZING!!! Probably the best protein conditioner I've ever used. Coconut milk, coconut cream, bananas, eggs (previously mentioned) are all great for protein too.
> 
> Have you considered a butter or crisco to seal instead of the JBCO? Crisco is just hydrogenated soybean oil & palm oil. I have heard a few people mention that their ends break while applying castor oil.



Duo tex changed my life. I'm going to get another bottle tomorrow just for the hell of it 

I personally use it for conditioning AND for detangling.

ETA  - I'm one of those naturals who lives for protein. Moisturizing is overrated for conditioning unless I'm doing a hardcore protein for my hair. Suffered years of split ends even after cuts and cut my hair AGAIN decided to let go of moisturizing conditioners (I just focus on getting a good leave in) and voila. Split ends are non-existent.


----------



## Taurusgirl

Taurusgirl said:


> Hello all
> Im Definitely struggling with my hair.
> Type: 4a/4b fine, cottony, coily strands
> About 2 1/2 years post BC
> Regimen: wash and deep condition weekly, detangle and wear in bun or puff, occasional braid outs
> 
> My main problem is shedding followed by split ends and detangling. Also finding quick styles. I have been wearing my hair straight lately which makes washing and detangling much easier. Still sheds a lot which has been a problem since day 1. And I still wear it up or in a pony since my ends don't look neat.   I've done a few trims through out my journey but I'm thinking about doing a more serious cut to see if that helps. The split ends are driving me crazy. Nothing really seems to moisturize my hair. My relaxed journey was much easier. I am truly struggling with my natural hair. I'm trying to give it more time before I do anything drastic.



I just did an aphogee 2 step protein treatment. It really helped with the breakage and shedding. It's softer and easier to comb. I'm going to continue to do one every 6 weeks until my hair is back to normal.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Can I link to other boards? I wanted to link about prepooing but I didn't think I should copy and paste.


----------



## DarkJoy

I've seen posts with copy/paste from other boards, just not the [email protected]HanaKuroi
___
My update:

Allergic to the 'crochet synthetic hair' line from Rastafri. My scalp was burning, with welts and scabbing! damn near full body rash this weekend. No joke. The contact dermatitis spread anywhere I touched the hair then touched my body   Had to wash everything the hair touched. Soap and lotion feel like acid on my skin. I'm healing but yucky flaking skin in areas as the rashes dry. 
--------
 Had to clarify twice this week from trying popular commercial stylers for breakage.  I try one, breaks the next day when there werent any, clarify, tried another. Repeat.

To keep my hair on my head, I gotta mixtress everything. Is there just one styling product that I  can buy off the shelf?! Help! I'm afraid to spend $20 on a Miss Jessie's type product that might break me off with the first use like everything else. Even the samples are $10!!!

This is a sample of stuff I tried this summer (w/results):

SM Curling Souflee. breakage. greasy.
Cantu Pomade. greasy wax.
Fantasia IC & EcoStyler argan AND olive oil--breakage and eczema flares
Lottabody & Mizani Setting Lotion--MASSIVE breakage (worst!)
ORS & Creme of Nature Edge Control--takes out edges (the irony!)
Let's Jam Curling Custard--Break city
several Carol's Daughter's products--sits on top of hair and does nothing, greasiness
Just bought ORS Curl Pudding or whatever it is. I hope my hair likes this.

Noticed some splits AND SSKs--ALREADY & My hair hasn't been out a week! UGH! I will dust in a cpl days.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy

I had an allergic reaction like yours in September to Eco gel! Go see the dermatologist! I dis and I still had breakage. One of my eyes swelled shut. It was horrible!

I cannot use anything from the bss. I can use kinky curly and the curls line from target.


I buy almost everything online. I would not use miss jessies. Try as natural as possible! Your skin is super-sensitive.

I am so sorry this happened to you!

You need some benadryl


----------



## NefertariBlu

Question, why is water seen as the "best moisturizer" for hair? The only time I use water on my hair is wash time. Water makes my hair super dry. Even when I spray it, then add a moisturiser to "lock the moisture". It doesn't work.

So I mainly re-moisturise my hair with SM curling soufflé or the mist bodifiyer spray but never water. Am I missing something? I'm confused


----------



## HanaKuroi

I think water is the best hydrator. I do not think it is the best moisturizer.

Water leaves me ashy. Moisturizer makes my skin supple and smooth. If I apply lotion too soon it doesn't work as well as it does if I am almost dry. The same goes for my hair. Almost dry is when I apply my products. If I apply on wet hair my hair is hard and strange.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> I had an allergic reaction like yours in September to Eco gel! Go see the dermatologist! I dis and I still had breakage. One of my eyes swelled shut. It was horrible!
> 
> I cannot use anything from the bss. I can use kinky curly and the curls line from target.
> 
> 
> I buy almost everything online. I would not use miss jessies. Try as natural as possible! Your skin is super-sensitive.
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you!
> 
> You need some benadryl


Oh sorry you had a terrible reaction too HanaKuroi! Your eyyyee! Scary! Glad you are better. Luckily none got in my eye. No benedryl (allergic to that too!!!), but claritin seemed to help. Today is better--the old skin is coming off. Unfortunately, I have some scarring on my face. 

I been through this since an infant, particularly with jewelry so dont bother wasting time/money with a derm. In Sept, a cheap necklace clasp gave me a rash from the neckline to my waist, covering my whole back--and that was just from 3 hours of wear!!   UGH!

Why not the Miss Jessies line? Is it too unnatural? If the KC line works for you maybe I'll give it a go... 
__
OAN: My bonnet slipped off last night as usual, and I saw all these little broke off ends on my pillows.  My hair is pissed! Will def trim Friday after another henna...


----------



## HanaKuroi

No
It didn't get in my eye my entire face swelled. My skin then peeled for a long time. I am super sensitive. 

I have to watch the preservatives they use in hair products. 

I am allergic to avocado oil too!

I am so sorry about your hair! Did you clarify or chelate? Have you tried bentonite clay? DarkJoy


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Oh sorry you had a terrible reaction too HanaKuroi! Your eyyyee! Scary! Glad you are better. Luckily none got in my eye. No benedryl (allergic to that too!!!), but claritin seemed to help. Today is better--the old skin is coming off. Unfortunately, I have some scarring on my face.
> 
> I been through this since an infant, particularly with jewelry so dont bother wasting time/money with a derm. In Sept, a cheap necklace clasp gave me a rash from the neckline to my waist, covering my whole back--and that was just from 3 hours of wear!!   UGH!
> 
> Why not the Miss Jessies line? Is it too unnatural? If the KC line works for you maybe I'll give it a go...
> __
> OAN: My bonnet slipped off last night as usual, and I saw all these little broke off ends on my pillows.  My hair is pissed! Will def trim Friday after another henna...



You need allergy testing and a dermatologist. He can give you something fir your face. Don't suffer! I went during my reaction. He gave me stuff for my scalp, hair and skin. It really worked.

I am allergic to nickel too! 

Make sure you slather your face with something like Vaseline when henna'ing and rinsing your hair to protect your sensitive face.

The skin shedding is awful too! My ears swell and peel and itch.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> i was wondering if it would help to deep condition before i wash my hair ? also what is the benefits of pre-pooing. I always wondered that.



I copied and pasted. I hope this helps.
Prettycoach





Water, The Great Frenemy? 

…by Susan Walker of Earthtones Naturals
 via ThreeNaturals

Before discussing what may be the most important step in your hair care regimen, I want to touch on an important practice that could make a huge difference in how your hair looks and feels after it’s washed and conditioned.

The reality is that if you want to have beautiful natural hair, you need to invest the time upfront to do what is necessary to take care of it. Your hair cleansing and conditioning process is not to be done hurriedly and without attention. You do need to make time for this because if it’s not done properly, dry brittle hair with resulting breakage could ensue.

Every time we shampoo and condition our hair or even add significant amounts of water to our hair the hair shaft needs to expand in order to accommodate the extra water. When our hair dries the opposite occurs – the hair contracts. Repeating this process over and over again can create damage to the hair cuticle initially because it can be chipped off. Subsequent damage can be caused to the hair fiber leading to split ends and breakage. Textured hair tends to absorb more water during this process than other hair types and is therefore more susceptible to damage. This contraction and expansion of the hair fiber is known as hygral fatigue.

Textured hair needs moisture; it thrives on it to ensure proper hydration. Additionally, when cleansing your hair water is pretty much a requirement if it’s to be done properly. So how can we minimize or prevent this damage that occurs from wetting our hair? Research has shown that using specific oils can protect the hair fiber against hygral fatigue. Not every oil has this ability but a well-researched oil is good old coconut oil.

How does this work? When coconut oil is applied to the hair as a pre-shampoo or pre-wetting treatment a small amount of the oil can be absorbed into the hair and can penetrate under the cuticle when the hair fiber swells. Coconut oil has a strong affinity for hair proteins and can protect the hair by binding to these proteins. This reduces the protein’s ability to bind to water molecules resulting in less swelling, less contracting and less trauma.

Try using coconut oil as a pre-shampoo treatment the next time you cleanse your hair. Coconut oil is typically solid at room temperature so you’ll need to heat it to liquefy it.

How to Pre-poo:

1. Apply coconut oil to the hair in sections.

2. Place a plastic cap over the hair and allow the oil to penetrate into the hair
shaft for at least 30 minutes.

3. Shampoo and condition as usual!
Pre-shampooing my hair with this treatment has improved my hair’s ability to maintain moisture and the shine softness to my styled hair. It’s made a huge difference.

What about you? Do you pre-poo? If so what are the results?


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> No
> It didn't get in my eye my entire face swelled. My skin then peeled for a long time. I am super sensitive.
> 
> I have to watch the preservatives they use in hair products.
> 
> I am allergic to avocado oil too!
> 
> I am so sorry about your hair! Did you clarify or chelate? Have you tried bentonite clay? @DarkJoy


Hello @HanaKuroi! 

Yes, bentonite clay'd a couple times. Used it on my face and scalp it ed help a lot which is probably why it didnt get worse. I clarified. Almost healed now. Just peeling, no soreness. Some mild scaring on my chin and cheek where it was worst. Should be good as new by Monday. Will get some fancy cream and do some micro-dermabasion to get rid of scars.
*
Hair update: *Went to the BSS and bought some inexpensive human hair for my crochet install --no more synthetic!! My hair is acting up so I have to hide it again to retain. Will wash immediately after it's in just in case. Gonna co-wash and band tonight to stretch. 

_*Tomorrow: *_henna, deep dusting, DC (protein if nec), crochet braid install. Gonna start at 6am UGH! Need to be done with everything by 2. Got stuff to do.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I am glad you are doing better!


Don't forget to smooth!

Your hair needs a break. How long are you putting your hair away?


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for the smooth remind! I will! My installs are good for about 3 weeks. I still cowash once a week and M&S daily.

How is your hair after the protein snafu @HanaKuroi? Any breakage?


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy than you again! My hair has done soooo much better!

 I have been adding CJ repair me during the week. I have also been using Mill Creek henna conditioner and their keratin conditioner. I really wanted to use My Honey Child Banana conditioner but she never wrote me back about the shelf life.

I haven't done my henna on the last couple of weeks. I ordered all sorts of ayurvedic powders from hennasooq and don't know how to use them! I wanted to mix some into my henna.


----------



## JudithO

DarkJoy said:


> I've seen posts with copy/paste from other boards, just not the [email protected]HanaKuroi
> ___
> My update:
> 
> Allergic to the 'crochet synthetic hair' line from Rastafri. My scalp was burning, with welts and scabbing! damn near full body rash this weekend. No joke. The contact dermatitis spread anywhere I touched the hair then touched my body   Had to wash everything the hair touched. Soap and lotion feel like acid on my skin. I'm healing but yucky flaking skin in areas as the rashes dry.
> --------
> Had to clarify twice this week from trying popular commercial stylers for breakage.  I try one, breaks the next day when there werent any, clarify, tried another. Repeat.
> 
> To keep my hair on my head, I gotta mixtress everything. Is there just one styling product that I  can buy off the shelf?! Help! I'm afraid to spend $20 on a Miss Jessie's type product that might break me off with the first use like everything else. Even the samples are $10!!!
> 
> This is a sample of stuff I tried this summer (w/results):
> 
> SM Curling Souflee. breakage. greasy.
> Cantu Pomade. greasy wax.
> Fantasia IC & EcoStyler argan AND olive oil--breakage and eczema flares
> Lottabody & Mizani Setting Lotion--MASSIVE breakage (worst!)
> ORS & Creme of Nature Edge Control--takes out edges (the irony!)
> Let's Jam Curling Custard--Break city
> several Carol's Daughter's products--sits on top of hair and does nothing, greasiness
> Just bought ORS Curl Pudding or whatever it is. I hope my hair likes this.
> 
> Noticed some splits AND SSKs--ALREADY & My hair hasn't been out a week! UGH! I will dust in a cpl days.



Im so sorry you are going thru this.... sincerely, im not sure what to tell you other than a 24 hr prepoo with coconut oil to heal your scalp...... then clarify and dc..

About controlling edges... the only 2 that work for me....

Curls holding paste from sallys.... little amber 2oz jar for 9 bucks _ works great

Bee mine curly butter.... u can get sample for 5 bucks... it may not work for u as u r natural, but may work if you apply it, then tie a scarf tight for it to dry flat


----------



## Just11412

hair is doing better. i made some changes. 

-got a real satin bonnet. those beauty supply store ones... please...i just want to torch them. they were totally clipping off my hair little by little and i thought it was. i inspected one of my bonnets and i saw little pieces of hair that was breakage. so now i have a real bonnet. cost a little more but worth it. hair is definitely keeping moisture better overnight. 

-revamped my LOC method. 

i'm doing a little experiment with my products just to see what i should keep or take out. 

also working on the internal. taking my vitamins and doing a veggie cleanse. exercising as well.


----------



## ajoke

Just11412 said:
			
		

> hair is doing better. i made some changes.
> 
> -got a real satin bonnet. those beauty supply store ones... please...i just want to torch them. they were totally clipping off my hair little by little and i thought it was. i inspected one of my bonnets and i saw little pieces of hair that was breakage. so now i have a real bonnet. cost a little more but worth it. hair is definitely keeping moisture better overnight.
> 
> -revamped my LOC method.
> 
> i'm doing a little experiment with my products just to see what i should keep or take out.
> 
> also working on the internal. taking my vitamins and doing a veggie cleanse. exercising as well.





So if you don't mind sharing, where did you get the Satin bonnet?


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> I copied and pasted. I hope this helps.
> Prettycoach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water, The Great Frenemy?
> 
> …by Susan Walker of Earthtones Naturals
> via ThreeNaturals
> 
> Before discussing what may be the most important step in your hair care regimen, I want to touch on an important practice that could make a huge difference in how your hair looks and feels after it’s washed and conditioned.
> 
> The reality is that if you want to have beautiful natural hair, you need to invest the time upfront to do what is necessary to take care of it. Your hair cleansing and conditioning process is not to be done hurriedly and without attention. You do need to make time for this because if it’s not done properly, dry brittle hair with resulting breakage could ensue.
> 
> Every time we shampoo and condition our hair or even add significant amounts of water to our hair the hair shaft needs to expand in order to accommodate the extra water. When our hair dries the opposite occurs – the hair contracts. Repeating this process over and over again can create damage to the hair cuticle initially because it can be chipped off. Subsequent damage can be caused to the hair fiber leading to split ends and breakage. Textured hair tends to absorb more water during this process than other hair types and is therefore more susceptible to damage. This contraction and expansion of the hair fiber is known as hygral fatigue.
> 
> Textured hair needs moisture; it thrives on it to ensure proper hydration. Additionally, when cleansing your hair water is pretty much a requirement if it’s to be done properly. So how can we minimize or prevent this damage that occurs from wetting our hair? Research has shown that using specific oils can protect the hair fiber against hygral fatigue. Not every oil has this ability but a well-researched oil is good old coconut oil.
> 
> How does this work? When coconut oil is applied to the hair as a pre-shampoo or pre-wetting treatment a small amount of the oil can be absorbed into the hair and can penetrate under the cuticle when the hair fiber swells. Coconut oil has a strong affinity for hair proteins and can protect the hair by binding to these proteins. This reduces the protein’s ability to bind to water molecules resulting in less swelling, less contracting and less trauma.
> 
> Try using coconut oil as a pre-shampoo treatment the next time you cleanse your hair. Coconut oil is typically solid at room temperature so you’ll need to heat it to liquefy it.
> 
> How to Pre-poo:
> 
> 1. Apply coconut oil to the hair in sections.
> 
> 2. Place a plastic cap over the hair and allow the oil to penetrate into the hair
> shaft for at least 30 minutes.
> 
> 3. Shampoo and condition as usual!
> Pre-shampooing my hair with this treatment has improved my hair’s ability to maintain moisture and the shine softness to my styled hair. It’s made a huge difference.
> 
> What about you? Do you pre-poo? If so what are the results?



 Thank you soooo much i appreciate it. i will definitely pre-poo for the first before i wash my hair.


----------



## fairyhairy

Sigh, still seeing small broken pieces of hair, I don't think its something I can eliminate 

Also the front edge of my hair from right to left seems to be thinning even though I've been finger detangling, trying to focus on using JBC to see if it helps


----------



## kurlllz

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> Sigh, still seeing small broken pieces of hair, I don't think its something I can eliminate
> 
> Also the front edge of my hair from right to left seems to be thinning even though I've been finger detangling, trying to focus on using JBC to see if it helps



As far as the front edge: Do you smooth your edges with a boar brush or a toothbrush? If so, that could be causing thinning and breakage. You could try using your fingers or the back of a ?rat-tail comb? I just viewed a video on YouTube of a African African female doctor who specializes in hair. Really informative. I'll post a link if you're interested.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

My hair broke off from Eco gel, I've never had a problem with Ampro brown gel ...So I just too the scissors.


----------



## Prettycoach

HanaKuroi said:


> I copied and pasted. I hope this helps.
> Prettycoach
> 
> Water, The Great Frenemy?
> 
> …by Susan Walker of Earthtones Naturals
> via ThreeNaturals
> 
> Before discussing what may be the most important step in your hair care regimen, I want to touch on an important practice that could make a huge difference in how your hair looks and feels after it’s washed and conditioned.
> 
> The reality is that if you want to have beautiful natural hair, you need to invest the time upfront to do what is necessary to take care of it. Your hair cleansing and conditioning process is not to be done hurriedly and without attention. You do need to make time for this because if it’s not done properly, dry brittle hair with resulting breakage could ensue.
> 
> Every time we shampoo and condition our hair or even add significant amounts of water to our hair the hair shaft needs to expand in order to accommodate the extra water. When our hair dries the opposite occurs – the hair contracts. Repeating this process over and over again can create damage to the hair cuticle initially because it can be chipped off. Subsequent damage can be caused to the hair fiber leading to split ends and breakage. Textured hair tends to absorb more water during this process than other hair types and is therefore more susceptible to damage. This contraction and expansion of the hair fiber is known as hygral fatigue.
> 
> Textured hair needs moisture; it thrives on it to ensure proper hydration. Additionally, when cleansing your hair water is pretty much a requirement if it’s to be done properly. So how can we minimize or prevent this damage that occurs from wetting our hair? Research has shown that using specific oils can protect the hair fiber against hygral fatigue. Not every oil has this ability but a well-researched oil is good old coconut oil.
> 
> How does this work? When coconut oil is applied to the hair as a pre-shampoo or pre-wetting treatment a small amount of the oil can be absorbed into the hair and can penetrate under the cuticle when the hair fiber swells. Coconut oil has a strong affinity for hair proteins and can protect the hair by binding to these proteins. This reduces the protein’s ability to bind to water molecules resulting in less swelling, less contracting and less trauma.
> 
> Try using coconut oil as a pre-shampoo treatment the next time you cleanse your hair. Coconut oil is typically solid at room temperature so you’ll need to heat it to liquefy it.
> 
> How to Pre-poo:
> 
> 1. Apply coconut oil to the hair in sections.
> 
> 2. Place a plastic cap over the hair and allow the oil to penetrate into the hair
> shaft for at least 30 minutes.
> 
> 3. Shampoo and condition as usual!
> Pre-shampooing my hair with this treatment has improved my hair’s ability to maintain moisture and the shine softness to my styled hair. It’s made a huge difference.
> 
> What about you? Do you pre-poo? If so what are the results?



Thanks again. I used coconut oil as a pre poo and I have now added it to my regimen. It helped my detangle session get shortened. Love it love it. Thanks.


----------



## daviine

HanaKuroi said:


> MaraWithLove I love QB ctdg. I love the QB burdock root creme and the alma olive oil heavy cream.
> 
> A couple of times a week I QB ctdg and the other days I oyin with jbco. I use the QB amla olive oil on my ends.
> 
> I like the Aubrey organics conditioners for dc. I also use silk dreams vsd.



I've missed this thread. Not sure why I stopped reading but trying to catch up now. 

HanaKuroi I have the QB burdock root cream but not sure what to make of it. I used it once or twice but I didn't notice any difference-- good or bad.. It felt a bit sticky in my hands so I figured that was because of the glycerin. I put it away so that I can use it in the summer but I was wondering how you use yours.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I haven't done my henna on the last couple of weeks. I ordered all sorts of ayurvedic powders from hennasooq and don't know how to use them! I wanted to mix some into my henna.


OMG @HanaKuroi--we are on the same wavelength! when I saw this post last week I had just come back from a trip to the Indian Market. Got amla oil and powder, shikakai, henna galor, aaand Dabur's Egg Protein Deep Conditioner. 2013 might be the year to join the Ayurvedic challenge . 
____

*Review!*

Tried the *Dabur Egg Protein Deep Conditioner (~$5.00), *which is mostly natural. Smells like baby products. It's a 15min treatment that requires heat. No mineral oil, glycerin, or silicones.

I would say the protein strength is between GPB and Aphogee. 

I left it in for 15mins with only 5 mins heat and my hair felt strong but not hard. It was soft after the rinse. Didn't need to do a moisture DC. Used it on 6 yo DD after her swim and clarify. It laid her cuticle flat and her hair was so silky (she's a type 2-3). She didn't like the 'baby wipe' smell as she called it ! 

I like it and will use it again when my braids are out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

daviine said:
			
		

> I've missed this thread. Not sure why I stopped reading but trying to catch up now.
> 
> HanaKuroi I have the QB burdock root cream but not sure what to make of it. I used it once or twice but I didn't notice any difference-- good or bad.. It felt a bit sticky in my hands so I figured that was because of the glycerin. I put it away so that I can use it in the summer but I was wondering how you use yours.



Use much less than you think you should. I used it on the length of my hair and the amla/cream on the ends. It does coat. Try it on barely dry hair. I usually wear it under another product.

I prefer the cocoa tree detangling ghee. The amla comes in second. I can't really give an opinion on the burdock since I don't use it alone. I will always repurchase it though.


----------



## HanaKuroi

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> Sigh, still seeing small broken pieces of hair, I don't think its something I can eliminate
> 
> Also the front edge of my hair from right to left seems to be thinning even though I've been finger detangling, trying to focus on using JBC to see if it helps



Did you use protein? Did you list your regimen already? Do you have hard water?


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy yay!!! I want ti try that egg/powder dabur stuff! I should post a picture of all the powders I have. BF was crazy! Is the ayurdevic an ongoing challenge?

I have brahmi, bhringi, something with an s, cassia obovata, amla oil, cocoveda oil, camellia oil, burdock powder, alo Vera powder, hibiscus powder, and who knows what else.


----------



## daviine

All caught up now.... Except that I had read these posts already and didn't remember reading them.   Oh well....


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> @DarkJoy yay!!! I want ti try that egg/powder dabur stuff! I should post a picture of all the powders I have. BF was crazy! Is the ayurdevic an ongoing challenge?
> 
> I have brahmi, bhringi, something with an s, cassia obovata, amla oil, cocoveda oil, camellia oil, burdock powder, alo Vera powder, hibiscus powder, and who knows what else.


 HanaKuroi the Ayurvedic is ongoing, but not posted in much... we should probably revive it 

The Dabur Vatika Egg Protein is actually a creamy goop. 






I cant find the ingredients list...at work. But anyway, there ya go. Mostly natural. There's a few chemical names--but my hair didnt break off which says something!


----------



## Cruzankink

Happy New Year!!! 

I am so glad to be posting again... I missed y'all.  For those who are curious as to my absence, in Nov. 2012 someone burglarized and burned our newly built house. We lost everything. Yet, God is good. My husband and I were not injured. But as you can imagine, my focus were on other things and not hair.  

*UPDATE:* I celebrated 1 yr post relaxer in Oct w/ soft supple moisturized hair. I also posted goals that I want to accomplish in my HHJ. I was unable to stick to some of the goals mainly b/c my products were gone. 
Most, if not all, my hair products I order online since I live in an area where I am unable to get them on the ground. During the wait, my hair became extremely dry. I finally got my products and decided to do a moisturizing protein treatment w/ quinoa after noticing some breakage. The dryness went from bad to worse. I was confused. I didn't do anything different than all the other times I used this treatment. Since then I use only moisturizing DC. My hair has recovered somewhat.  I've received my coconut oil for my prepoos and will continue using moisturizing DC until I feel that I can introduce protein again. 

One of my goals was to trim regularly and do length checks every 3 months. Last weekend, I trimmed about .5-1 in. of hair. Its amazing how great my hair feels after a trim. I have not done a length check yet but I plan to do so by the end of the month. I am not expecting much growth since I have not been taking supplements and the breakage I believe has taken a toll on my length retention. I'll post before and after pics.

*PRODUCT REVIEW:* While waiting for AIA Coconut CW and SH PM to arrive, I decided to use Loreal Evercream Cleansing Conditioner that was available in my area. The product is advertised as containing 3/4 moisturizer and 1/4 cleanser, it has triple hydration and low lather. The minute I put it on my hair I knew this was not going to work for me. I was expecting the slip I get w/ AIA and SH PM but instead it felt like a poo. As you all may already know my hair does not respond well to poo even low poo. The low lather stripped my hair. Also isopropyl alcohol is in the middle of the ingredients list which may have contributed to dryness. Not to mention, that detangling was a nightmare. Unfortunatly it was all I had at the time so I continued using it until my products arrived. By the time my products came my hair felt like straw.

*STRUGGLES:* Styling. I having difficulty making my styles last for 3 or more days. I know its possible b/c I've done it before. I believe that moisture is the culprit. Once my hair gets to its maximum level of hydration, my styles should last longer. We'll see...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink I am so very sorry about your house. I cannot imagine! That is horrible! God is good you have your lives! I hope they catch them they are dangerous. Was it just your house, or is this a serial arsonist?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> I am so glad to be posting again... I missed y'all.  For those who are curious as to my absence, in Nov. 2012 someone burglarized and burned our newly built house. We lost everything. Yet, God is good. My husband and I were not injured. But as you can imagine, my focus were on other things and not hair.
> 
> *UPDATE:* I celebrated 1 yr post relaxer in Oct w/ soft supple moisturized hair. I also posted goals that I want to accomplish in my HHJ. I was unable to stick to some of the goals mainly b/c my products were gone.
> Most, if not all, my hair products I order online since I live in an area where I am unable to get them on the ground. During the wait, my hair became extremely dry. I finally got my products and decided to do a moisturizing protein treatment w/ quinoa after noticing some breakage. The dryness went from bad to worse. I was confused. I didn't do anything different than all the other times I used this treatment. Since then I use only moisturizing DC. My hair has recovered somewhat.  I've received my coconut oil for my prepoos and will continue using moisturizing DC until I feel that I can introduce protein again.
> 
> One of my goals was to trim regularly and do length checks every 3 months. Last weekend, I trimmed about .5-1 in. of hair. Its amazing how great my hair feels after a trim. I have not done a length check yet but I plan to do so by the end of the month. I am not expecting much growth since I have not been taking supplements and the breakage I believe has taken a toll on my length retention. I'll post before and after pics.
> 
> *PRODUCT REVIEW:* While waiting for AIA Coconut CW and SH PM to arrive, I decided to use Loreal Evercream Cleansing Conditioner that was available in my area. The product is advertised as containing 3/4 moisturizer and 1/4 cleanser, it has triple hydration and low lather. The minute I put it on my hair I knew this was not going to work for me. I was expecting the slip I get w/ AIA and SH PM but instead it felt like a poo. As you all may already know my hair does not respond well to poo even low poo. The low lather stripped my hair. Also isopropyl alcohol is in the middle of the ingredients list which may have contributed to dryness. Not to mention, that detangling was a nightmare. Unfortunatly it was all I had at the time so I continued using it until my products arrived. By the time my products came my hair felt like straw.
> 
> *STRUGGLES:* Styling. I having difficulty making my styles last for 3 or more days. I know its possible b/c I've done it before. I believe that moisture is the culprit. Once my hair gets to its maximum level of hydration, my styles should last longer. We'll see...



 I'm sorry you went through the ordeal with your home. I a glad that you and your husband are safe and healthy and will be provided for to rebuild from here. 

I definitely feel you on the hair. With your new products and time to care for your hair it will respond soon.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink so sorry about your home. Now your hair! Sounds like it will bounce back with tlc. Maybe overnight moisture DC?


----------



## softblackcotton

Hey ladies,


I'm having problems with two strand twists no matter what I do I can't get them to look good. I want a long term protective style without extensions. Twists look so cute on a lot of ladies but mine ugh they look like Celie plaits! 

Hair profile: 4b, high density, fine strands. 

When I twist my hair, it isn't scalp-y, I can't see any scalp at all. Initially the twists are nice, full, and fluffy especially after freshly washed, but then after I sleep with them overnight they compress into these skinny looking things. So then I have to wear a twist out  to keep my hair from looking flat. When I initially take out the twist it still looks flat in the morning but by the afternoon it's full and fluffy. 

My problem is how do I get my twists to stay full and fluffy without compressing into skinny ropes! It's making me start to think my hair is thin, even though everyone one who ever sees or does my hair say its very thick. 

Products used: Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, coconut oil, and jojoba oil. 


What am I doing wrong. Is it because my hair strands are fine?


----------



## BraunSugar

Cruzankink I'm sorry that happened to you. I am glad to hear that you and your husband were not hurt.


----------



## BraunSugar

softblackcotton said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with two strand twists no matter what I do I can't get them to look good. I want a long term protective style without extensions. Twists look so cute on a lot of ladies but mine ugh they look like Celie plaits!
> 
> Hair profile: 4b, high density, fine strands.
> 
> When I twist my hair, it isn't scalp-y, I can't see any scalp at all. Initially the twists are nice, full, and fluffy especially after freshly washed, but then after I sleep with them overnight they compress into these skinny looking things. So then I have to wear a twist out  to keep my hair from looking flat. When I initially take out the twist it still looks flat in the morning but by the afternoon it's full and fluffy.
> 
> My problem is how do I get my twists to stay full and fluffy without compressing into skinny ropes! It's making me start to think my hair is thin, even though everyone one who ever sees or does my hair say its very thick.
> 
> Products used: Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, coconut oil, and jojoba oil.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong. Is it because my hair strands are fine?



Are you twisting on wet or dry hair? My twists turn out better and last longer when I twist my dry hair. Are you twisting tight enough? When you twist, do you start with your hands close to your scalp and then work your way down with the twist, or do you start at the middle or the end of your hair? Have you considered slightly smaller twists?


----------



## softblackcotton

BraunSugar said:


> Are you twisting on wet or dry hair? My twists turn out better and last longer when I twist my dry hair. Are you twisting tight enough? When you twist, do you start with your hands close to your scalp and then work your way down with the twist, or do you start at the middle or the end of your hair? Have you considered slightly smaller twists?



I usually twist on dry or slightly damp hair. I don't twist too tight or too loose. I usually start about an inch from my scalp. I did try smaller twists, medium, large. They all compress and end up looking like plaits.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=142324 said:
			
		

> softblackcotton[/USER];17681933]I usually twist on dry or slightly damp hair. I don't twist too tight or too loose. I usually start about an inch from my scalp. I did try smaller twists, medium, large. They all compress and end up looking like plaits.



I don't have an answer to your twists questions. But it sounds like you have high density (lots of strands) but either fine or normal strands. You probably don't have thick hair but high density hair which is why you can't see your scalp.

My twists do the same as yours, compress down, especially if I try to stretch them to make them longer. I usually do my twists on fairly wet hair to get some plumpness. My twist look bad if I do them on dry hair.

Have you tried misting your twists with water or a spritz to try to plum them back up?


----------



## BraunSugar

softblackcotton said:


> I usually twist on dry or slightly damp hair. I don't twist too tight or too loose. I usually start about an inch from my scalp. I did try smaller twists, medium, large. They all compress and end up looking like plaits.



I think you should try twisting a little more tight. I also start my twists about 0.25 of a inch from my scalp. That's how I manage to keep my twists in for longer periods of time. For twist outs I don't do all of that. 

Also, have you ever tried rope twists or three strand twists? That could possibly make a difference too.


----------



## softblackcotton

faithVA said:


> I don't have an answer to your twists questions. But it sounds like you have high density (lots of strands) but either fine or normal strands. You probably don't have thick hair but high density hair which is why you can't see your scalp.
> 
> My twists do the same as yours, compress down, especially if I try to stretch them to make them longer. I usually do my twists on fairly wet hair to get some plumpness. My twist look bad if I do them on dry hair.
> 
> Have you tried misting your twists with water or a spritz to try to plum them back up?



No that's one of the only things haven't tried yet I will have to do that next time. Wash day is Sunday so I will def try it on wet hair. Or should I twist it dry and then spritz?


----------



## softblackcotton

BraunSugar said:


> I think you should try twisting a little more tight. I also start my twists about 0.25 of a inch from my scalp. That's how I manage to keep my twists in for longer periods of time. For twist outs I don't do all of that.
> 
> Also, have you ever tried rope twists or three strand twists? That could possibly make a difference too.



That's something else I will try. I saw a tutorial for 3 strand twists on YouTube and my fingers keep braiding instead of twisting. It's a learning curve.


----------



## greenandchic

Last night I cornrolled my nape across from left to right as a protective measure. I think my clothes rub on that area too much...

Sent from my ADR6350 using LHCF


----------



## *SkolarStar*

So I'm washing my hair and first it starts braking in a few strands and then it starts coming out in droves. Damn. Another setback. 

Last week wednesday I did an aphogee treatment. The breaking stopped. I resumed with regular activity and the breaking continued. Regular activity includes daily moisturizing and sealing with sheamoisture curling smoothie and castor oil. HOT every few days with amla, wheat germ, castor, olive, eucalyptus EO, tea tree EO.

Today I guessed that maybe it's product build up and so I clarified, aphogee 2 min, deep conditioned with AO HSR for 30 min under heat and reapplied it then went back under the heat for 15 more min, and used roux porosity control after the final rince. 

What am I doing wrong? 

ETA: The breaking has stopped somewhat. My last trim was 6 weeks ago. And it was damn near a BC.


----------



## kimpaur

*SkolarStar*  maybe its the HOT. Ive heard people experiencing  breakage before with certain oils (someone memntioned it up thread) lile jojoba or castor,so you may want to look into it. Maybe all the oils are too much for your strands.


----------



## faithVA

*[USER said:
			
		

> SkolarStar[/USER]*;17692023]So I'm washing my hair and first it starts braking in a few strands and then it starts coming out in droves. Damn. Another setback.
> 
> Last week wednesday I did an aphogee treatment. The breaking stopped. I resumed with regular activity and the breaking continued. Regular activity includes daily moisturizing and sealing with sheamoisture curling smoothie and castor oil. HOT every few days with amla, wheat germ, castor, olive, eucalyptus EO, tea tree EO.
> 
> Today I guessed that maybe it's product build up and so I clarified, aphogee 2 min, deep conditioned with AO HSR for 30 min under heat and reapplied it then went back under the heat for 15 more min, and used roux porosity control after the final rince.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ETA: The breaking has stopped somewhat. My last trim was 6 weeks ago. And it was damn near a BC.



Maybe you are doing too much. How are you wearing your hair?

Is it possible to moisturize and seal every other day since you are using such heavy products? I assume you are doing a HOT then rewashing? Please share more of your regimen. I am missing something.


----------



## faithVA

I am happy to say that I am not struggling nearly as much as I was last year. I am sure it is a combination of things 1. cutting off the damaged hair 2. finally understanding product layering.

Thank you ladies for all of your help. divachyk, thanks for sharing your regi. I was having a hard time working it but I think I finally made some headway.

I still have a more learning to do, since I think I need a different regimen when I wear my hair out vs in a PS. I also am still doing something crazy with my ends but I can live with that for right now.

I have eliminated shampoos. They just don't work. So I am sticking with my mudwash and will be adding a cleansing conditioner. If I have build up I will use the mudwash.

I am sticking with my AO Blue Chamomile. But I am learning that if I have a heavy DC, just dilute it with water and my hair can do a little something with it. 

After rinsing out the DC, I scrunch my hair to get water into it. Then I shake, put on a plastic cap. I then sit under a heat cap for 15 minutes to let my hair absorb the water.

When I take off that cap, the surface water is going to evaporate quickly, so I am rushing to apply my oil. Right now I am using Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. But in the future I will be sticking with regular oils: Sunflower, Apricot, Avocado, Olive Oil. 

Then I apply an extra layer of something to my ends because they are a wreck as usual.

I do one of the following after this:
Spritz, apply a creamy leave-in/moisturizer, spritz and apply a gel.
Spritz, apply a creamy leave-in/moisturizer, spritz and apply a curling cream
Spritz, apply a curling cream.

I haven't determined if I need the creamy leave-in before the curling cream or not. 

One thing I am working on is spritzing and smoothing the hair to work the water in. My hair is still short so this step is hard and time consuming. I'm hoping with each added inch, I improve my regimen. Hopefully by the summer I will have narrowed this down even more.

Sorry for the book.


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi faithVA DarkJoy BraunSugar Thanx for your well wishes. We do not believe that it was a serial arsonist. We think we were targeted b/c of our profession.

softblackcotton Judging from your pic and products mentioned, you may just need a product that gives more hold. My experience w/ SM CES is that it does not provide significant hold for type 4 hair. I suggest using a product specifically made for twisting hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

*SkolarStar* said:


> Another setback.
> 
> Last week wednesday I did an aphogee treatment. The breaking stopped. I resumed with regular activity and the breaking continued. Regular activity includes daily moisturizing and sealing with sheamoisture curling smoothie and castor oil. HOT every few days with amla, wheat germ, castor, olive, eucalyptus EO, tea tree EO.
> 
> Today I guessed that maybe it's product build up and so I clarified, aphogee 2 min, deep conditioned with AO HSR for 30 min under heat and reapplied it then went back under the heat for 15 more min, and used roux porosity control after the final rince.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



*SkolarStar*I agree w/ faithVA maybe you are doing too much. Generally when there is that amount of breaking it means heat or mechanical damage. I suggest getting a komaza hair analysis done. It helped me understand my kinks as to what products it responds better to.


----------



## TopShelf

Hair profile? E.g 4B, really fine strands, very dense

Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with various poos but mostly shea moisture moisture retention and dc with various products as well

How do you style your hair? mostly two strand twists or braids

What problems do you have with your hair? *Breakage* that i know comes from heat damage and possible excessive shedding. I say possible because I am not sure what is normal shedding when you protective style so much. *Split ends*. I have been finding quite a few lately and of course *SSK's*


----------



## softblackcotton

My twists did plump up but they do not have that nice sleek look.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

faithVA said:


> Maybe you are doing too much. How are you wearing your hair?
> 
> Is it possible to moisturize and seal every other day since you are using such heavy products? I assume you are doing a HOT then rewashing? Please share more of your regimen. I am missing something.



faithVA Cruzankink Stopped with the HOTs and conditioned my hair differently. I would apply the conditioner, sit under the dryer for about 30 min, then apply the conditioner again, and sit under the dryer again for about 15 min. My breaking has stopped tremendously. Conclusion: my hair was internally dry. It didn't have enough opportunities to absorb moisture. Which is why it felt soft on the outside but still snapped. 

Also, after I did the HOT I would co-wash. But no more of those for me except for once per week before I shampoo because of the ceramidies (sp?) in the wheat germ oil.

Right not now I'm wearing my hair twisted under a u part. It's usually a WnG though.


----------



## BraunSugar

softblackcotton said:


> My twists did plump up but they do not have that nice sleek look.



Maybe you could twist stretched hair? I am grasping at straws right now. I have used big braids to stretch my hair before twisting. It works about as well as using a blow dryer. It might give you a more sleek, twisted look.

They look fluffy and cottony to me.


----------



## softblackcotton

BraunSugar said:


> Maybe you could twist stretched hair? I am grasping at straws right now. I have used big braids to stretch my hair before twisting. It works about as well as using a blow dryer. It might give you a more sleek, twisted look.
> 
> They look fluffy and cottony to me.



Thanks I am going to try stretching it! Anything I just want a long term protective style without weave.


----------



## **SaSSy**

I noticed this winter, my hair has been very dry. I spray my hair with one of Oyin's sprays, or a mix of diluted DB pumpkin conditioner in a water bottle once a day. Once my hair is dry, it's dry as a chip. Is it glycerin? When my hair was shorter, I never had a problem with using glycerin in the winter, but lately I feel the ends of my twist are dryer and dryer. I don't have any breakage or bad shedding.


----------



## yaya24

**SaSSy** said:


> I noticed this winter, my hair has been very dry. I spray my hair with one of Oyin's sprays, or a mix of diluted DB pumpkin conditioner in a water bottle once a day. Once my hair is dry, it's dry as a chip.* Is it glycerin?* When my hair was shorter, I never had a problem with using glycerin in the winter, but lately I feel the ends of my twist are dryer and dryer. I don't have any breakage or bad shedding.



Probably so.
I love the Oyin line, but I cannot use those glycerin sprays.
Not sure whats in DB pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## geejay

**SaSSy** said:


> I noticed this winter, my hair has been very dry. I spray my hair with one of Oyin's sprays, or a mix of diluted DB pumpkin conditioner in a water bottle once a day. Once my hair is dry, it's dry as a chip. Is it glycerin? When my hair was shorter, I never had a problem with using glycerin in the winter, but lately I feel the ends of my twist are dryer and dryer. I don't have any breakage or bad shedding.



Have you tried sealing the ends with something heavier. Oyin's Sugar Pomade has really helped me. Now I can wear twist outs for days without the ends getting dry. Turns out my hair needs a "grease" level product to keep the moisture in.


----------



## nurseN98

^^^I agree w/geejay. I was having major problems with dryness despite co-washing daily and pomades or a heavy butter(I use mowrah) solved the problem.


----------



## **SaSSy**

yaya24 said:


> Probably so.
> I love the Oyin line, but I cannot use those glycerin sprays.
> Not sure whats in DB pumpkin conditioner.





geejay said:


> Have you tried sealing the ends with something heavier. Oyin's Sugar Pomade has really helped me. Now I can wear twist outs for days without the ends getting dry. Turns out my hair needs a "grease" level product to keep the moisture in.





nurseN98 said:


> ^^^I agree w/geejay. I was having major problems with dryness despite co-washing daily and pomades or a heavy butter(I use mowrah) solved the problem.



Thanks, I will have to stop using the Oyin spray during this time of year. My ends has been dry and I think my hat makes them even drier


----------



## Hairness

My hair has been shedding like crazy! It’s very alarming for me because I don’t get a lot of breakage or shedding. It started 3 weeks ago when I did a henna and indigo. It was my third time doing a henna but it was the first time leaving it in all night…big mistake! It irritated my scalp, gave me at least one scab and made my hair very, very dry (it also made me have bad dreams too). It seemed like it changed the structure of my hair too. The texture is rough, dry and frizzy and the few areas of curls that I had seem to be zig zags now. My scalp is dry, sensitive and irritated.

Other possible causes:
1.    I took several doses of Motrin – I read that it caused someone’s hair to shed
2.    I’ve been on a course of antibiotics – amoxicillin
3.    Started using Terressentials Mud Wash again after not using it since August
4.    Used a new deep conditioner: Jessicurl Deep Treatment
5.    Used the deep conditioner with a heating cap for about 15 minutes – I never use heat, I even put a dry wash cloth on the top of my head (over my plastic cap) to protect it
6.    Used VO5 Strengthening Conditioner over my deep conditioner right before rinsing – I’ll never use this stuff again after looking up some of the ingredients

My plan of action:

1.    Shampoo (no mud wash)
2.    Do a tea rinse with green tea (or black tea if I can find some)
3.    Condition for 10 minutes with ORS Conditioner and rinse
4.    Deep condition for 30 minutes without heat with Jessicurl Deep Treatment
5.    Pour diluted VO5 moisturizing conditioner over and rinse
6.    Apply Kimmaytube’s leave in (I make it with Giovanni Direct Leave in)
7.    Apply oil mix of Almond Oil, Avocado oil and AVJ
8.    Apply homemade shea butter pomade (Naptural85’s recipe)
9.    Twist up 
10.    Apply JBCO mix to edges and scalp (my mix is JBCO and several drops of lavender, peppermint and sage essential oils)

Please let me know if you have any other suggestions or think I should adjust my plan of action in any way.

My plan of action is basically my regimen. The only difference is, this will be my first time doing a tea rinse and I use ORS and one other protein conditioner I have every 6 weeks or so. Actually, I rarely use the other protein conditioner (it’s a medium protein) because my hair doesn’t like protein.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I had this hardness when I slept in henna too. It was in the back where I smashed my hair while sleeping. I think that vo5 had a lot to do with it though. 

I have to figure out what I did to get the softness back. I do know I didn't use a bunch of products.
I usually dc for at least as long as the henna was in my hair. What you dc and leave in with is important too.

Indigo makes hair dry.

Leave the vo5 out and the kimmaytube. You need a creamier leave in.

You also need to dc overnight and a few times during the week.

I'll be back in a few hours, it's still dark here.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Hairness

HanaKuroi -  thank you!  Do you think I should use the Giovanni DI alone, without the AVJ and oils?  After the henna I "deep conditioned" with Shea Moisture Shea Butter Conditioning Masque. I won't use that for DC'ing again...horrible stuff. 

 I'm going to use Jeesicurl DCT today. I'll leave it in for an hour. I still don't think heat is good for me. I'll use a heated towel and my body heat.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=217926 said:
			
		

> Hairness[/USER];17788389]@HanaKuroi - thank you! Do you think I should use the Giovanni DI alone, without the AVJ and oils? After the henna I "deep conditioned" with Shea Moisture Shea Butter Conditioning Masque. I won't use that for DC'ing again...horrible stuff.
> 
> I'm going to use Jeesicurl DCT today. I'll leave it in for an hour. I still don't think heat is good for me. I'll use a heated towel and my body heat.


 
I think you may be doing way too much. Putting so much stuff on your hair at one time gives you no clue as to what is working and what is not.

Unless your hair is dirty, skip the shampoo today. It's already dry and the shampoo is going to dry it out even more.

Skip the tea rinse until after you get it together.

Skip the ORS Conditioner because it does have protein.

Deep Condition as long as possible with the Jessicurl. At least an hour. I doubt if the heat cap caused you trouble. There isn't enough heat coming out to cause an issue. But use whatever method you like. 

Skip the VO5

Use your leave-in

Not sure why you would do kimmay tubes leave in and then add oil on top of that. Too much. 

Use the shea butter if that is what you use to twist.

Use the JBCO as needed.

After you have thoroughly deep conditioned then re-evaluate your hair to see what it needs.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi -  thank you!  Do you think I should use the Giovanni DI alone, without the AVJ and oils?  After the henna I "deep conditioned" with Shea Moisture Shea Butter Conditioning Masque. I won't use that for DC'ing again...horrible stuff.
> 
> I'm going to use Jeesicurl DCT today. I'll leave it in for an hour. I still don't think heat is good for me. I'll use a heated towel and my body heat.



AVJ can make hair hard. Faithva is right, you are doing too much. 

I would dc overnight if possible. And dc few times this week. 

I used qhemets ctdg as a leave in. I also used oyins hair dew and sealed with jbco. I use curl junkie curl rehab now for my dc or bask cocoa something  dc.

I agree no more shampoo.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Hairness

Thanks @faithVA, I wished I had seen this sooner. I've done my hair already. After plying my hair this week with pomade, oils, etc. I felt I needed to use shampoo. I haven't fared very well with co-washing, my scalp itches too much.

I did a green tea rinse and used the ORS Olive Oil RC to help stop the breakage and shedding. I realize that they might be drying but I felt I had to do something to stop it. I kept the Jessicurl on for an hour. The first 10 minutes with a heated towel, then I put my skully cap on to hold in the heat.

I didn’t use VO5.
I used the Giovanni Direct LI by itself.
I added my oil mixture, then shea butter pomade.
I applied JBCO to my edges and scalp.

I guess it does sound like a lot but I’ve done less and didn’t have good results. If I don’t put any oil on my hair, the next day my hair is as dry as cinders, feels like straw and is dull. If I don’t use JBCO on my scalp, it feels very dry.

Thanks @HanaKuroi. I will leave out the AVJ, I don’t see that’s it’s helping anyway. See above as to why I do so much. If I don’t, my hair looks awful the next day. Thanks for the product suggestions. I’ll look them up and maybe use them. I wouldn’t be able to dc overnight during the week. My hair takes hours to do (even though it’s not very long). I wouldn’t be able to do it and go to work. Also, the last time I dc’d overnight, my scalp was very irritated and itchy and my hair came too soft and broke off a lot. I will try it again when my hair fully recovers from having slept with the henna.

Thank you both!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness when you apply henna make sure you keep your hair smooth. Smoothing like applying a relaxer. My hair will be tangly after rinsing if it isn't kept smooth. The only time I had real issues after henna'ing was when I slept in it.  The back was tangly. I used matrix biolage conditioning balm I think. Sallys has a knock off. I had to dc quite a few times that week!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

*Problem: *CROWN ONLY--SSKs causing breakage

*Reggie:* crochet braids (or crochet weave if you prefer) w/a 3-week weave/1-week down cycle. Maintaining once per week cowash and DC in the braids. Daily moisture with tea spritzing and grapeseed and other oils to seal to the tracks and scalp. 

Hair down 1 week. During that week = henna, Cowash, both moisture and protein DC, and dusting (at the 6week mark). Keep hair stretched and rolled up in stuffed flat twists with Marley Braid hair.

*General Hair Health:* Excellent. Henna has loosened the curl pattern. SSKs nearly eliminated everywhere else. BC in July 2011-back layers are now just touching my shoulders. The rest at NL. The sides at EL. The crown has maybe only gained 1.5 inches since July due to the SSKs. 
_____
The crown SSKs started before the crochets. It is the kinkest and the finest texture of my hair texture and requires twice the product to style. It was even resistant to relaxers and remained perpetually underprocessed.

The henna has loosened the curl pattern everywhere else nearly eliminating SSKs-they were a REAL problem all over before. As usual, the crown is resistant and not retaining. 

I dont want to heat straighten all the time (which elimates the problem even in the crown). Keeping it stretched isnt working in this area only. 

Help! I'm at a loss --everywhere else the hair is great. 

IDK what else to try!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];17815345]*Problem: *CROWN ONLY--SSKs causing breakage
> 
> The crown SSKs started before the crochets. It is the kinkest and the finest texture of my hair texture and requires twice the product to style. It was even resistant to relaxers and remained perpetually underprocessed.
> 
> The henna has loosened the curl pattern everywhere else nearly eliminating SSKs-they were a REAL problem all over before. As usual, the crown is resistant and not retaining.
> 
> I dont want to heat straighten all the time (which elimates the problem even in the crown). Keeping it stretched isnt working in this area only.
> 
> Help! I'm at a loss --everywhere else the hair is great.
> 
> IDK what else to try!



I have found that it isn't the hair in the crown that is the real issue but the scalp supporting that area. Start focusing on the scalp more in that area. 

I use AO conditioners and apply it to my scalp (per instructions). I do that weekly. I use the mudwash on my scalp at least 1x a month. And I use a blend of castor oil, olive oil, vitamin e and sunflower oils with essential oils to heal and increase the circulation in that area. And I make sure I keep that area hydrated. And I massage that area longer when I'm under the water and any time I am applying things to my scalp.

You probably don't need to do all of that. But I would recommend focusing more on the scalp in that area. It can change the health of the hair there.


----------



## DarkJoy

Hey faithVA! How's your growth coming along since your BC? Was your crown an issue before too?

I do tend to pay more attention to massaging the sides, bangs and back.. perhaps I have subconsciously put the crown off as being a lost cause years ago. I will give the scalp there more attention.

Thank you!


----------



## DarkJoy

Oh yeah and I just bought the AO White Camelia to try yesterday since they didnt have anymore blue camo!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Hey faithVA! How's your growth coming along since your BC? Was your crown an issue before too?
> 
> I do tend to pay more attention to massaging the sides, bangs and back.. perhaps I have subconsciously put the crown off as being a lost cause years ago. I will give the scalp there more attention.
> 
> Thank you!



Hey DarkJoy. My hair is growing right along. I plan to post 6 month update pics next week. My ends are suffering from all the combing I did while short. But hopefully I can completely recover from that by June.

My crown was and issue and still is an issue. You can see my crown pics in my album. I have made some strides in the past 1.5 years. It is getting better, but I have to stay on top of it. 

I think its easy to forget that it is skin and can get damaged.  I really worked on it last year where touching it just pulled it out. Now I can run my fingers through my roots with no problem. 

I am starting to cowash more when my hair gets longer. Just the added water helped my scalp immensely.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> Hey DarkJoy. My hair is growing right along. I plan to post 6 month update pics next week. My ends are suffering from all the combing I did while short. But hopefully I can completely recover from that by June.
> 
> My crown was and issue and still is an issue. You can see my crown pics in my album. I have made some strides in the past 1.5 years. It is getting better, but I have to stay on top of it.
> 
> I think its easy to forget that it is skin and can get damaged.  I really worked on it last year where touching it just pulled it out. Now I can run my fingers through my roots with no problem.
> 
> I am starting to cowash more when my hair gets longer. Just the added water helped my scalp immensely.



faithVA

Wow - 6 months!  Time sure did fly.  

I'm actually cowashing more (every other day) too and my hair and scalp loves me for it.  Timewise, its not that much more than when I was only doing it once or twice a week because my hair is not as tangled now.


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> faithVA
> 
> Wow - 6 months!  Time sure did fly.
> 
> I'm actually cowashing more (every other day) too and my hair and scalp loves me for it.  Timewise, its not that much more than when I was only doing it once or twice a week because my hair is not as tangled now.



Yeah I imagine our scalp enjoys the extra water as much as our skin when we shower. I am looking forward to trying it again with healthier hair. But it still takes me at least an hour to style my hair  Don't have time for that right now.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> Hey @DarkJoy. My hair is growing right along. I plan to post 6 month update pics next week. My ends are suffering from all the combing I did while short. But hopefully I can completely recover from that by June.
> 
> My crown was and issue and still is an issue. You can see my crown pics in my album. I have made some strides in the past 1.5 years. It is getting better, but I have to stay on top of it.
> 
> *I think its easy to forget that it is skin and can get damaged.* I really worked on it last year where touching it just pulled it out. Now I can run my fingers through my roots with no problem.
> 
> I am starting to cowash more when my hair gets longer. Just the added water helped my scalp immensely.


 I'm glad your hair is coming along faithVA! I know in the beginning you had some hair-owing moments  . I remember the thinning of your crown now. So glad its on the mend. 

Luckily, my crown is the thickest part of my hair it's just in SSK-hell and stays short--it has my whole life just thought it would be different being a conscious natural!

I'll start massaging with CO and pay extra attention during washing to the skin in that area. Hopefully the ng will be stronger and as it grows, I'll snip this mess off.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> I'm glad your hair is coming along faithVA! I know in the beginning you had some hair-owing moments  . I remember the thinning of your crown now. So glad its on the mend.
> 
> *Luckily, my crown is the thickest part of my hair it's just in SSK-hell and stays short--it has my whole life just thought it would be different being a conscious natural!*
> 
> I'll start massaging with CO and pay extra attention during washing to the skin in that area. Hopefully the ng will be stronger and as it grows, I'll snip this mess off.



The crown is the most sensitive part of the scalp and the area that shows the total health of the hair. If the hair grows differently in that area, its letting us know that the scalp really isn't as healthy as it can be. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> Yeah I imagine our scalp enjoys the extra water as much as our skin when we shower. I am looking forward to trying it again with healthier hair. But it still takes me at least an hour to style my hair  Don't have time for that right now.



What do you do to style your hair?  It takes me about an hour to cowash and set my hair in large twists, which I do at night.  If its the morning, It takes about 15 minutes to style after cowashing.


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> What do you do to style your hair?  It takes me about an hour to cowash and set my hair in large twists, which I do at night.  If its the morning, It takes about 15 minutes to style after cowashing.



My hair isn't nearly as long as yours. So right now I am doing flat twists. I do about 10 flat twists which takes me at least an hour. Before that I was wearing finger coils which took hours.

Even to wear a twist out it takes a lot of twists, which still takes about an hour. I don't think it will be less than an hour until the back is long enough to at least do a banana clip bun.

In a rush I can do a puff, but I definitely don't do that often.


----------



## Hairness

HanaKuroi said:


> @Hairness when you apply henna make sure you keep your hair smooth. Smoothing like applying a relaxer. My hair will be tangly after rinsing if it isn't kept smooth. The only time I had real issues after henna'ing was when I slept in it. The back was tangly. I used matrix biolage conditioning balm I think. Sallys has a knock off. I had to dc quite a few times that week!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
Thanks @HanaKuroi – My hair is feeling better, especially in the front but it’s not what it should be or what it was. I’ve lost a lot of hair over the last few weeks. My hair has thinned out a lot! I had so much hair coming out everyday….long strands of hair. 

I took your advice and slept in my deep conditioner. I rinsed it out the next day and didn’t feel any scalp irritation. My felt soft and I put on my leave in conditioner, followed by some oil and finally pomade. I ran out of my homemade pomade, so I used “Jane Carter’s Nourish and Shine”. I twisted my hair and the next day my hair look awful! It’s the first time I thought my hair looked ugly. It was dull, frizzy and rough to the touch. I could hear my hair when I touched it. 

Thankfully I started this on Friday and I had one more day to hydrate my hair before going to work. When I got back home, I made more pomade, rehydrated my hair, applied pomade and twisted it up. It was much better than the day before.

I observed that there were hairs sticking up from my twists/parts near my scalp. My hair has broken off all over and I have little hairs about an inch or two long. I also have hairs sticking out of my twists all the way up and all the way down. Sigh. I guess this counts as my first major setback as a natural. I can only hope that for the remainder of the year I can obtain and retain the average ½ per month growth rate. Needless to say I won’t be doing a henna anytime soon, if ever again.  

Question for all of you ladies: How do you moisturize your hair right after you wash your hair? How do you moisturize your hair on a daily basis? Do you spritz your hair? If so, what’s in your bottle? I think I’m missing a step along the line somewhere. Tia.
HHG


----------



## faithVA

[USER=217926 said:
			
		

> Hairness[/USER];17840219]Thanks @HanaKuroi – My hair is feeling better, especially in the front but it’s not what it should be or what it was. I’ve lost a lot of hair over the last few weeks. My hair has thinned out a lot! I had so much hair coming out everyday….long strands of hair.
> 
> I took your advice and slept in my deep conditioner. I rinsed it out the next day and didn’t feel any scalp irritation. My felt soft and I put on my leave in conditioner, followed by some oil and finally pomade. I ran out of my homemade pomade, so I used “Jane Carter’s Nourish and Shine”. I twisted my hair and the next day my hair look awful! It’s the first time I thought my hair looked ugly. It was dull, frizzy and rough to the touch. I could hear my hair when I touched it.
> 
> Thankfully I started this on Friday and I had one more day to hydrate my hair before going to work. When I got back home, I made more pomade, rehydrated my hair, applied pomade and twisted it up. It was much better than the day before.
> 
> I observed that there were hairs sticking up from my twists/parts near my scalp. My hair has broken off all over and I have little hairs about an inch or two long. I also have hairs sticking out of my twists all the way up and all the way down. Sigh. I guess this counts as my first major setback as a natural. I can only hope that for the remainder of the year I can obtain and retain the average ½ per month growth rate. Needless to say I won’t be doing a henna anytime soon, if ever again.
> 
> Question for all of you ladies: How do you moisturize your hair right after you wash your hair? How do you moisturize your hair on a daily basis? Do you spritz your hair? If so, what’s in your bottle? I think I’m missing a step along the line somewhere. Tia.
> HHG



What is in your pomade? It sounds interesting.

I'm low porosity. So after my rinse, I baggy for 15 minutes under a heat cap. Then I apply an oil (right now trying apricot), then I apply a leave-in. I let it dry overnight. The next day, I spritz with something(it varies), I may or may not apply a leave-in/moisturizer then I apply a creamy styler.

I always spritz my hair when I'm restyling. Right now I am using a tea blend with just a little glycerin and a little sunflower oil. If I get my moisture right on wash day then I don't have to moisturize my hair for 2 or 3 days. I haven't yet mastered the remoisturizing process though to share what works.

I am following the LOC method on wash day. Still figuring it out for the rest of the days.


----------



## NefertariBlu

I too have given up on shampoo's. they make my hair hard and wirery, they also make my hair dry and impossible to style. 

I recently tried rhassoul clay and I love it! It didn't take long to apply at all. I sat under the steamer and when I rinsed it out my hair came out nice and soft. I used Giovanni's direct leave in and I added naturalista's juicy leave in and braided my hair. Unbraided it the same day and my hair felt soft for the whole day. That never happens when I use shampoo. Going to try it again after I take my twists out. But so far I like it.

So I'm going to start doing clay washes and co washes.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness said:
			
		

> Thanks HanaKuroi – My hair is feeling better, especially in the front but it’s not what it should be or what it was. I’ve lost a lot of hair over the last few weeks. My hair has thinned out a lot! I had so much hair coming out everyday….long strands of hair.
> 
> I took your advice and slept in my deep conditioner. I rinsed it out the next day and didn’t feel any scalp irritation. My felt soft and I put on my leave in conditioner, followed by some oil and finally pomade. I ran out of my homemade pomade, so I used “Jane Carter’s Nourish and Shine”. I twisted my hair and the next day my hair look awful! It’s the first time I thought my hair looked ugly. It was dull, frizzy and rough to the touch. I could hear my hair when I touched it.
> 
> Thankfully I started this on Friday and I had one more day to hydrate my hair before going to work. When I got back home, I made more pomade, rehydrated my hair, applied pomade and twisted it up. It was much better than the day before.
> 
> I observed that there were hairs sticking up from my twists/parts near my scalp. My hair has broken off all over and I have little hairs about an inch or two long. I also have hairs sticking out of my twists all the way up and all the way down. Sigh. I guess this counts as my first major setback as a natural. I can only hope that for the remainder of the year I can obtain and retain the average ½ per month growth rate. Needless to say I won’t be doing a henna anytime soon, if ever again.
> 
> Question for all of you ladies: How do you moisturize your hair right after you wash your hair? How do you moisturize your hair on a daily basis? Do you spritz your hair? If so, what’s in your bottle? I think I’m missing a step along the line somewhere. Tia.
> HHG



I just typed out a long response and it disappeared!

I'll post back later.

Your hair will bounce back!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## softblackcotton

Ugh! Okay my go to styles for now have been twist outs and two strand twists. They all look beautiful the first day, but I have redo my hair every single night for it to look good the next,. How are  all these women on you tube getting their twist outs, twists, flat twist out last for days?  I can hardly get mine to last more than 12 hours, before  it starts to lose definition and shrink again. 

Hair type: 4b, fine-medium strands, high density

Products: used home-made glycerin, aloe Vera juice, & water spray; Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie . Jojoba oil, or coconut oil to seal. 

Porosity: no idea but once my hair is properly moisturized it stays moisturized for at least 2 days. My hair takes almost a day to dry when I am I trying to set it in a style by air drying. It took over an hour to dry under medium heat in the dryer this past weekend.

I just hate this daily manipulation. I am not experiencing a ton of breakage, but I am experiencing a little breakages of tiny little circles of hair. Its taking up too much of my time in the evenings! 

What products can I use to keep my hair  set for a couple of days? Please!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=142324 said:
			
		

> softblackcotton[/USER];17842691]Ugh! Okay my go to styles for now have been twist outs and two strand twists. They all look beautiful the first day, but I have redo my hair every single night for it to look good the next,. How are all these women on you tube getting their twist outs, twists, flat twist out last for days? I can hardly get mine to last more than 12 hours, before it starts to lose definition and shrink again.
> 
> Hair type: 4b, fine-medium strands, high density
> 
> Products: used home-made glycerin, aloe Vera juice, & water spray; Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie . Jojoba oil, or coconut oil to seal.
> 
> Porosity: no idea but once my hair is properly moisturized it stays moisturized for at least 2 days. My hair takes almost a day to dry when I am I trying to set it in a style by air drying. It took over an hour to dry under medium heat in the dryer this past weekend.
> 
> I just hate this daily manipulation. I am not expressing a ton of breakage, but I am experiencing a little breakages of tiny little circles of hair. Its taking up too much of my time in the evenings!
> 
> What products can I use to keep my hair set for a couple of days? Please!


 
You need to use a gel or a cream styler that has some hold. I don't see anything in your product list that will hold. Shea Moisture has no hold. It actually makes the hair softer.

There are tons of styling products. I prefer creams since they are more moisturizing for my hair. Right now I am using Taliah Waajids Curling Creme and Komaza Care Curling Pudding.

But there are plenty of gels: Eco styler, As I Am. Kinky Curly, etc.


----------



## softblackcotton

faithVA said:


> You need to use a gel or a cream styler that has some hold. I don't see anything in your product list that will hold. Shea Moisture has no hold. It actually makes the hair softer.
> 
> There are tons of styling products. I prefer creams since they are more moisturizing for my hair. Right now I am using Taliah Waajids Curling Creme and Komaza Care Curling Pudding.
> 
> But there are plenty of gels: Eco styler, As I Am. Kinky Curly, etc.



I used to use Eco styler felt it dried my hair out. So the cremes hold as well  as a gels? I also forgot to mention I used BB setting lotion foam. My hair felt so crunchy and it takes two days of moisturizing until it feels soft again.


----------



## faithVA

softblackcotton said:


> I used to use Eco styler felt it dried my hair out. So the cremes hold as well as a gels? I also forgot to mention I used BB setting lotion foam. My hair felt so crunchy and it takes two days of moisturizing until it feels soft again.


 
You will have to play around with different products. If you use a gel then you want to use a moisturizer under it. As I Am is not as drying. Qhemet has a nice gel that isn't really drying. Or you can make your own flax seed gel.

The cremes hold for my hair. But my hair is 4b and very coarse, so it hold fairly easily. But the cremes add moisture to my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I just typed out a long response and it disappeared!
> 
> I'll post back later.
> 
> Your hair will bounce back!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Okay, that nourish and shine I do not like at all. It is expensive to boot!

If you do decide to henna ever in the future use a henna gloss and one of the hennas with a lower lawsome content. I have heard that indigo is extremely drying! I would avoid that. I would also only leave it on for a few hours.

You will recover from the breakage.
I have had the same breakage from a denman brush and the tangle teaser.

I am sorry about your hair but it will come back!

Try dc'ing some more.

Qhemet's cocoa tree detangling ghee always turns my hair around.

I use oyins hair dew and jbco every few days. I use oyin burnt sugar pomade if I need to seal with something heavier.

I try to water my hair every other day if I don't cowash. I am in the dc challenge so I dc more than I cowash. Hairness 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

Hey y'all!!! Haven't posted in a while. I've had difficulty logging on. Apparrantly my company blocked LHCF but its unblocked again. 

*UPDATE:* I have resumed my routine. Nothing is off which is good. I noticed however that my hair is loving SM CES again. Weird?! I have started in mid January a 6 months Biotin challenge. My goal is to accelerate hair growth or at the very least decrease shedding to maintain fuller hair. 

*STRUGGLES:* I am struggling with the time it takes to do my hair. I am hopping that when it gets longer I can do the banding method to stretch rather than 2 strand twists 'cause its making me detest wash days.


View attachment 193441 This is a silhouette of my stretched TWA. It was a good hair day.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> hey helooooooooooo



Hellooooooooo 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi Hello I was testing my works computer to see if it would allow me to post. when I saw that it would I edited it.. Thanx for responding!


----------



## Cruzankink

I am having trouble uploading my pics of my length check I think I gonna have to do it one by one. Bear w/ me ladies....


----------



## Cruzankink

Oct 2012

 Jan 2013


----------



## Cruzankink

Oct 2012

 Jan 2013

 Oct 2012

 Jan 2013


----------



## Cruzankink

OK this is a silhouette of my stretched hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

softblackcotton said:


> Ugh! Okay my go to styles for now have been twist outs and two strand twists. They all look beautiful the first day, but I have redo my hair every single night for it to look good the next,. How are all these women on you tube getting their twist outs, twists, flat twist out last for days? I can hardly get mine to last more than 12 hours, before it starts to lose definition and shrink again.
> 
> Hair type: 4b, fine-medium strands, high density
> 
> What products can I use to keep my hair set for a couple of days? Please!


 
softblackcotton I understand your frustration. I too used to twist/twist out my hair frequently during the week taking alot of my time. Like faithVA and HanaKuroi mentioned you need a holding cream/gel. I've had a love/hate relationship w/ As I Am Twisting Cream. Out of the many products that I've used for hold on my twist outs this product seems to give me the best results... that's the love part. When I first started using it I hated that it did not provide slip. In fact, it seemed that it would absorbe the moisture from my hair. But when I did my twist outs, my hair was soft, shinny, moistured and more importantly had hold to maintain the look for days. I understand now to use just the right amount that it doesn't feel dry on my hair. Once you find the product that's right for you, your styles should last longer. 


PS - Like you I have type 4b hair. It's been my experience that I get discouraged by watching youtube vids of natural gurus who have a looser curl pattern. Although enjoy their commentary and still subsribe to their channel, I tend to follow youtubers who have my similar curl pattern so I can gage how the style/product will work for me.


----------



## darlingdiva

softblackcotton:  Maybe you can take medium to large sections of your twist out and braid out.  That's what I do to make my twist out last for multiple days.


----------



## Hairness

faithVA said:


> What is in your pomade? It sounds interesting.
> 
> I'm low porosity. So after my rinse, I baggy for 15 minutes under a heat cap. Then I apply an oil (right now trying apricot), then I apply a leave-in. I let it dry overnight. The next day, I spritz with something(it varies), I may or may not apply a leave-in/moisturizer then I apply a creamy styler.
> 
> I always spritz my hair when I'm restyling. Right now I am using a tea blend with just a little glycerin and a little sunflower oil. If I get my moisture right on wash day then I don't have to moisturize my hair for 2 or 3 days. I haven't yet mastered the remoisturizing process though to share what works.
> 
> I am following the LOC method on wash day. Still figuring it out for the rest of the days.


 
Thanks for your response faithVA!  I use Naptural85's pomade recipes:

1. Thick and Fluffy Pomade-Type Moisturizing Creme
2. Thick, Silky, and Creamy Moisturizing Creme

Using:
-Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature 
-About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
-About 1 tsp Olive Oil
-About 1 tsp Castor Oil
-About 1 Tbsp Jojoba Oil
-About 1/2 tsp Vitamin E

I ran out of the "Silky and Creamy" pomade.  I follow this recipe and add lavender and peppermint essential oils for fragrance.  You use the Thick and Fluffy pomade to make the Silky one (or vice versa if I got that backwards.)

I will try your method of putting oil on right after washing even before the leave in.  Right now I put in the leave in and then the oil.  I'll leave out the glycerin until the dew points get higher around here.

My hair is breaking less but still too much and mainly in the back where my hair is very dry.  I've stopped combing it and just use my fingers to twist at night.  I will try to co-wash this weekend and sleep in my deep conditioner again.  Hopefully my scalp won't itch or get scabs.

Thanks again.  I'll be back later to answer the other responses.

HHG


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response faithVA!  I use Naptural85's pomade recipes:
> 
> 1. Thick and Fluffy Pomade-Type Moisturizing Creme
> 2. Thick, Silky, and Creamy Moisturizing Creme
> 
> Using:
> -Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature
> -About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
> -About 1 tsp Olive Oil
> -About 1 tsp Castor Oil
> -About 1 Tbsp Jojoba Oil
> -About 1/2 tsp Vitamin E
> 
> I ran out of the "Silky and Creamy" pomade.  I follow this recipe and add lavender and peppermint essential oils for fragrance.  You use the Thick and Fluffy pomade to make the Silky one (or vice versa if I got that backwards.)
> 
> I will try your method of putting oil on right after washing even before the leave in.  Right now I put in the leave in and then the oil.  I'll leave out the glycerin until the dew points get higher around here.
> 
> My hair is breaking less but still too much and mainly in the back where my hair is very dry.  I've stopped combing it and just use my fingers to twist at night.  I will try to co-wash this weekend and sleep in my deep conditioner again.  Hopefully my scalp won't itch or get scabs.
> 
> Thanks again.  I'll be back later to answer the other responses.
> 
> HHG



Just put dc on your ends not near your scalp.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

Thanks to Divachyk, I did my first protein treatment, since 2011, last night. I did a protein treatment in 2011 with Aphogee 2 min and when I rinsed it the shedding was terrible. I am already a very heavy shedder and this was worse. So I tried milder types of protein conditioners which all made my hair hard. I'm color my hair so I definitely need protein. 

Last night I purchased samples of the ION Reconstructor and the ION Effective Care from  Sally's. Decided to go with the stronger of the two since my ends were breaking badly. It went on easily and when I rinsed my hair felt stronger and was still soft. I also didn't experience any major shedding. I will try the Effective Care later. I am glad to finally add a protein treatment to my arsenal. Now I just need to figure out the frequency best for my hair.


----------



## Hairness

HanaKuroi said:


> Okay, that nourish and shine I do not like at all. It is expensive to boot!
> 
> If you do decide to henna ever in the future use a henna gloss and one of the hennas with a lower lawsome content. I have heard that indigo is extremely drying! I would avoid that. I would also only leave it on for a few hours.
> 
> You will recover from the breakage.
> I have had the same breakage from a denman brush and the tangle teaser.
> 
> I am sorry about your hair but it will come back!
> 
> Try dc'ing some more.
> 
> Qhemet's cocoa tree detangling ghee always turns my hair around.
> 
> I use oyins hair dew and jbco every few days. I use oyin burnt sugar pomade if I need to seal with something heavier.
> 
> I try to water my hair every other day if I don't cowash. I am in the dc challenge so I dc more than I cowash. @Hairness
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
Thanks again HanaKuroi! I won't be putting any henna's in my hair until the winter is over. The winter is extremely drying to my hair. Last year was my first time having natural hair longer than a twa since my teenage years! It was a shock to the system and everything I was doing no longer worked and left my hair a frizzy mess! Research led me to learn about dew points and even with that knowledge, I haven’t learned my winter routine yet. The henna just exacerbated the situation. 

I used the henna and indigo to cover the little gray hairs that are framing my face. Permanent color is too harsh for my hair but I can use a semi-permanent color. Do you know of a gentle color for natural hair? BTW, I used Mehandi henna by Henna for Hair. They have a cover your gray kit, this is what I used. 

The henna gloss is clear, right?

Thank you for your encouraging words. My hair is almost normal in the front but the back is still dry, shedding/breaking and crinkly….just not as badly as before. I plan on deep conditioning overnight again. 

I’m going to check out some of the products you mentioned.

HHG


----------



## Hairness

faithVA said:


> Thanks to Divachyk, I did my first protein treatment, since 2011, last night. I did a protein treatment in 2011 with Aphogee 2 min and when I rinsed it the shedding was terrible. I am already a very heavy shedder and this was worse. So I tried milder types of protein conditioners which all made my hair hard. I'm color my hair so I definitely need protein.
> 
> Last night I purchased samples of the ION Reconstructor and the ION Effective Care from Sally's. Decided to go with the stronger of the two since my ends were breaking badly. It went on easily and when I rinsed my hair felt stronger and was still soft. I also didn't experience any major shedding. I will try the Effective Care later. I am glad to finally add a protein treatment to my arsenal. Now I just need to figure out the frequency best for my hair.


 
faithVA - What kind of hair color do you use?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=217926 said:
			
		

> Hairness[/USER];17862347]faithVA - What kind of hair color do you use?



I am using ION Demi-Permanent. My hair is low porsity so anything less than a demi, doesn't last past a week. 

It doesn't have ammonia. But how it affects my hair I really can't say. Tried the henna, it just didn't take. But I may try another type in the future. I won't be coloring my grays again until April or May.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness said:
			
		

> Thanks again HanaKuroi! I won't be putting any henna's in my hair until the winter is over. The winter is extremely drying to my hair. Last year was my first time having natural hair longer than a twa since my teenage years! It was a shock to the system and everything I was doing no longer worked and left my hair a frizzy mess! Research led me to learn about dew points and even with that knowledge, I haven’t learned my winter routine yet. The henna just exacerbated the situation.
> 
> I used the henna and indigo to cover the little gray hairs that are framing my face. Permanent color is too harsh for my hair but I can use a semi-permanent color. Do you know of a gentle color for natural hair? BTW, I used Mehandi henna by Henna for Hair. They have a cover your gray kit, this is what I used.
> 
> The henna gloss is clear, right?
> 
> Thank you for your encouraging words. My hair is almost normal in the front but the back is still dry, shedding/breaking and crinkly….just not as badly as before. I plan on deep conditioning overnight again.
> 
> I’m going to check out some of the products you mentioned.
> 
> HHG



Hi Hairness a henna gloss is henna mixed with conditioner after dye release. You still get the same color deposit but at the same time you get conditioning. I would still dc though. I like to dc twice as long as the henna was on my hair.

 I was using henna for my grays too. I never used the kit from Mehandi but I have used their henna for African hair. I also use Jasmine and red raj from Hennasooq.com she is a member here. 

I don't know if it was the length of time the henna was on my hair or the smooshing it that caused me those problems that time. I do know I won't sleep in it again. 

If you have a steamer I would try that. If not there is a method with hot towels on the site.

Speaking of steam someone said you could steam your henna in and it takes less than an hour. I read it here and tried it once. 

I live in an extremely cold and harsh climate! Extreme! I have learned that dc'ing and protein make a huge difference.

I was so worried about my hair drying out I wasn't using any protein. Big mistake.

faithVA I have only been using millcreek botanicals for my protein. I might try the ion protein you listed. I am avoiding cones. I try to stay as natural as possible. Do you remember if they are mostly natural?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Hairness

HanaKuroi - This is my dilemma too...do I use protein, which is drying, to stop the breakage or moisturize to condition and get rid of that straw-like feeling....it's a difficult balance for me to strike in the winter.  

I think I will continue to condition and moisturize this weekend and try a light or medium protein next weekend.

HHG


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];17862609]Hi Hairness
> I was using henna for my grays too. I never used the kit from Mehandi but I have used their henna for African hair. I also use Jasmine and red raj from Hennasooq.com she is a member here.



How was the henna for African hair? I just saw that. Did you like it? There kits are pricey. But I do want to try henna again. Maybe I will just do a patch next time. 




> I have only been using millcreek botanicals for my protein. I might try the ion protein you listed. I am avoiding cones. I try to stay as natural as possible. Do you remember if they are mostly natural?



I try to stay as natural as possible as well. But it's not natural. Not even close. I just needed something that worked. Divachyk uses the ION Effective Care and our hair is very similar so I went with it. I have had so many issues with protein treatments making my hair worse I went with what I thought was safest. Since I'm not using it that often I am willing to make an exception until I find something better.

My hair was in bad shape so I really needed something that was a more intense protein and this seems to have done the trick. If I find a more natural one that works I will let you know.


----------



## HanaKuroi

The henna for African hair is the same as one of their other Rajasthani hennas. I think this is a very strong henna. It really weighed my hair down. I was concerned about my curls for a few days. They bounced back after a few days. It covers the grays very well. Their kits are expensive! I won't buy those.

I think I will try the ion this weekend. I have the ultrasheen duotex but I haven't used it. Sometimes I am leery about some old school brands. Which ion did you use?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I live in an extremely cold and harsh climate! Extreme! I have learned that dc'ing and protein make a huge difference.
> 
> I was so worried about my hair drying out I wasn't using any protein. Big mistake.


I highlight the above HanaKuroi--you think that cold and need for protein are connected? Interesting thought! 

Coincidentally, my hair has been protein starved and it's been cold for my area--and I mean frost on the ground (unusual) and scraping windshields. I did egg and/or yogurt protein 2 weeks in a row and still no sign of overload! Unusual!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> I highlight the above HanaKuroi--you think that cold and need for protein are connected? Interesting thought!
> 
> Coincidentally, my hair has been protein starved and it's been cold for my area--and I mean frost on the ground (unusual) and scraping windshields. I did egg and/or yogurt protein 2 weeks in a row and still no sign of overload! Unusual!



I am so glad you mentioned the egg thing DarkJoy 
How do you keep it from running down your neck? I have forgotten what I mixed it with.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Shrunk, my hair is still a TWA, so I only need 1 egg  so maybe that's it? Of course, I always have the towel around my neck and a plastic cap on.

Hey, last time I really went wild HanaKuroi! I put an egg, greek yogurt, and banana in a blender for a hard protein, slapped it on--my hair practically GLOWED it was so shiny and puffy soft! HAHA. Who knew?! Just wanted to use that old banana, really.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];17862869]The henna for African hair is the same as one of their other Rajasthani hennas. I think this is a very strong henna. It really weighed my hair down. I was concerned about my curls for a few days. They bounced back after a few days. It covers the grays very well. Their kits are expensive! I won't buy those.
> 
> I think I will try the ion this weekend. I have the ultrasheen duotex but I haven't used it. Sometimes I am leery about some old school brands. Which ion did you use?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



ION has sample sizes of almost everything. You can get the samples instead of the full bottle. I purchased 2 packages each of the ION Reconstructor and the ION Effective Care. I used the ION Reconstructor though because I just colored my hair. Divachyk uses the ION Effective Care which she says works well. I am going to use that in between color applications if needed. 

My hair is short (EL to NL), medium density but major shrinkage. I needed 1.25 packs of the ION Reconstructor. I put the remainder in a container for next time. 

ION stuff is always on sale though.


----------



## Kiowa

I can't seem to get the curls going with organic products..currently using MJ Curly Buttercreme and MJ Sliken Creme...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Kiowa said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get the curls going with organic products..currently using MJ Curly Buttercreme and MJ Sliken Creme...what am I doing wrong?



Are you saying you want results like you get with Miss Jessies only in a natural or organic product?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

UPDATE: This weekend I did my overnite prepoo using the 'Moisture Drench Method' by adding aloevera whole leaf juice and EVOO to my EVCO. For more info go to "You need a MOISTURE-DRENCHED Pre-Poo?!!" thread. My hair didn't feel anymore moisturize w/ this technique than just using EVCO but it was worth a try. I CW as usual and did a protein treatment followed by a moisturizing DC.  

When I first joined this thread I mentioned that after my BC my mom hated my hair and made snide remarks. Then things started changing. First she'd stopped making negative comments. Sometimes she touch it and pull it. Then she started commenting and how good it looks. Now she can’t take her hands of it! My husband and I took her out for her b-day this weekend. I wore my hair in a stretched out twist out. It was big, fluffy and my mama's hands was all over it. She confessed that the BC was a shock and she thought that I would look "country" w/ natural hair. What a difference time, growth and styling makes! 

LESSON - Use Ingredients in Moderation: For months I was able to do weekly protein treatments w/o overload. Lately, I can only use protein every 3-4 weeks to minimize adverse effects.  I thought my hair was becoming protein sensitive. Now I believe that I’ve added too much quinoa protein in my conditioner. What gave it away was that it started to look like caramel, the color of the quinoa protein. 

STRUGGLES: I am noticing that my hair is not responding as well to Giovanni DLI as it used to. Maybe it’s time to try other options…


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi, Did you do a protein treatment this weekend?


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy I saw that you've changed your siggy. I meant to tell you that your daughter's hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## greenandchic

Uggh - Hair has been feeling so dry lately.  Ends have been looking shot too. My hair was doing better since I started cowashing 2x a week, but I've been having a dry spell despite DCing, sealing, etc.  I dusted my ends last night and baggied them before going to sleep.  I hope that helps some.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi, Did you do a protein treatment this weekend?



I did! I used Millcreek Botanicals Tea Tree on my scalp and Millcreek Botanicals Keratin on my length. I really like the MC protein conditioners. My hair is springy. I get those small coils in the back. I want to use the ion but I am against shopping at the Sallys here. I hope I can find it elsewhere. I plan on weekly protein. My hair feels better. I hope I can find the ion soon. I'll make sure to post faithVA 

*rant*
I really dislike the Sallys here. They run up on you as soon as you step in the door and try to guess what aisle you are going on and chase you around. And they do this to the yt people too. They should know me by now. I used to spend a lot of money there.  The last time I was in there with my kids I almost knocked her down when I turned around. She was that close.

 My Korean BSS is very nice. She always told me to wear my natural hair. And she doesn't chase me around.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> @DarkJoy I saw that you've changed your siggy. I meant to tell you that your daughter's hair is gorgeous!!!


Aww thank you Cruzankink! I'll put another of her hair shots up soon. LOL. the new releasing baggage siggy spoke to me. Thought it was perfect for LHCF

Update on my SSKs: Well, I ended up giving myself a trim, mostly in the crown. Yeaa, my hair is uneven now, but the rest is in great health. It all looked so beautiful after the trim! Nice and thick (for me) and shiny!

I had forgotten when I BC, I didnt want to take it to 1" or a fade. There was still a little color damage I was cutting into with each dusting. So the next couple months will tell. Right now, I've put it in crochet braids again. Will know what's up in another 3 weeks or so...


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> STRUGGLES: I am noticing that my hair is not responding as well to Giovanni DLI as it used to. Maybe it’s time to try other options…


First, glad your mother is making the turnaround! That must feel great!

Second, the Gio DLI is funny. I had the same issues. First, it worked great then it started leaving my hair dry after like 6 months of use. I don't use any LIs anymore. Tried dozens over the years and ends up the same. Hope you find something your hair enjoys, though! Cruzankink


----------



## AJellyCake

DarkJoy said:


> First, glad your mother is making the turnaround! That must feel great!
> 
> Second, the Gio DLI is funny. I had the same issues. First, it worked great then it started leaving my hair dry after like 6 months of use. I don't use any LIs anymore. Tried dozens over the years and ends up the same. Hope you find something your hair enjoys, though! Cruzankink



DarkJoy What's your regimen since you don't use leave-ins? Honestly, I kind of feel the same way. I don't use a lot of leave-ins to M&S because they don't usually do anything for my hair. Some do, but a lot just sit there. I feel like cowashing regularly is the only thing that keep my hair from drying out completely. 

I'm still trying to figure out my regimen though.


----------



## natural2008

Nonie- I can't send u any messages. Clear ya n box. I get a message to say ur mailbox is full :0(.


----------



## natural2008

Nonie- I can't send u any messages. Clear ya n box. I get a message to say ur mailbox is full :0(.


----------



## DarkJoy

AJellyCake said:


> @DarkJoy What's your regimen since you don't use leave-ins? Honestly, I kind of feel the same way. I don't use a lot of leave-ins to M&S because they don't usually do anything for my hair. Some do, but a lot just sit there. I feel like cowashing regularly is the only thing that keep my hair from drying out completely.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out my regimen though.


Lots of women on LHCF have left LIs behind AJellyCake--

for any styles like WnGs, twist outs, etc. most ppl put a LI then oil or styler. I skip the LI part. You can use water to moisten and seal with your favorite product. Done.

I make a concotion of tea and glycerin (in the summer) and keep in a spray bottle. Makes my hair soft w/o build up or drying it out. You can just put (bottled) water in a sprayer and be done with it. lol


----------



## Nonie

natural2008 said:


> @Nonie- I can't send u any messages. Clear ya n box. I get a message to say ur mailbox is full :0(.


 
natural2008, you need to say no to drugs. Why didn't you send me a Visitor's message. Gotta put me to shame in public?? What's wrong witchu?


----------



## shunta

Nonie said:


> natural2008, you need to say no to drugs. Why didn't you send me a Visitor's message. Gotta put me to shame in public?? What's wrong witchu?



I'm sorry but this cracked me the hell up


----------



## DarkJoy

Nonie said:


> @natural2008, you need to say no to drugs. Why didn't you send me a Visitor's message. Gotta put me to shame in public?? What's wrong witchu?


  you crack me up sometimes Nonie


----------



## Hairness

UPDATE:  Two weeks ago I decided to co-wash.  I used VO5 Silken experience, then deep conditioned with Jessicurl in the back with some in the front but mainly Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque for 4 hours.  I put an oil mix on my hair right after rinsing then my leave in (Giovanni DL) and pomade.  None of this helped my hair!  I woke up the next day to dry, rough noisy hair.  Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque is useless by the way.  During the week my scalp itched terribly.  It felt like bugs were crawling across it.

I re-moisturized it on Monday night and gave myself a little trim.  It helped to keep the ends from sticking together.  

I decided to go to Whole Foods and get a real deep conditioner…did this after Qhemet’s deep conditioner was out of stock.  I purchased Aurbrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose.  I slept in that this weekend.  I even workout with it still in my hair the next day.  Added that usual oils and leave in.  The next day my hair and scalp were bone dry.  

My hair continues to break at an alarming rate.  Just touching my hair causes hairs to come out.  I’ve also lost some of my edges…the whole reason I started this healthy hair journey in the first place.

No matter how many moisturizers, conditioners or oils I put in my hair, the next day, it’s all evaporated!  Sealing before or after the leave in conditioner seems to make little difference.

So this weekend, I’m going to do a protein treatment. Nothing heavy but a little more than the Olive Oil Replenishing Pak.  I can’t remember the name right now but it’s by Elucence.  I will follow up by deep conditioning overnight or many, many hours. Sigh.  Trying to get my hair back has taken over my life…I just want to do my hair in one day and wake up with moisturized hair…is that too much to ask?  Sigh…

P.S. Please excuse my sporadic postings on this thread, it’s been busy at work and otherwise.  Thank you always for your help and assistance.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=217926 said:
			
		

> Hairness[/USER];17934789]UPDATE:  Two weeks ago I decided to co-wash.  I used VO5 Silken experience, then deep conditioned with Jessicurl in the back with some in the front but mainly Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque for 4 hours.  I put an oil mix on my hair right after rinsing then my leave in (Giovanni DL) and pomade.  None of this helped my hair!  I woke up the next day to dry, rough noisy hair.  Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque is useless by the way.  During the week my scalp itched terribly.  It felt like bugs were crawling across it.
> 
> I re-moisturized it on Monday night and gave myself a little trim.  It helped to keep the ends from sticking together.
> 
> I decided to go to Whole Foods and get a real deep conditioner…did this after Qhemet’s deep conditioner was out of stock.  I purchased Aurbrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose.  I slept in that this weekend.  I even workout with it still in my hair the next day.  Added that usual oils and leave in.  The next day my hair and scalp were bone dry.
> 
> My hair continues to break at an alarming rate.  Just touching my hair causes hairs to come out.  I’ve also lost some of my edges…the whole reason I started this healthy hair journey in the first place.
> 
> No matter how many moisturizers, conditioners or oils I put in my hair, the next day, it’s all evaporated!  Sealing before or after the leave in conditioner seems to make little difference.
> 
> So this weekend, I’m going to do a protein treatment. Nothing heavy but a little more than the Olive Oil Replenishing Pak.  I can’t remember the name right now but it’s by Elucence.  I will follow up by deep conditioning overnight or many, many hours. Sigh.  Trying to get my hair back has taken over my life…I just want to do my hair in one day and wake up with moisturized hair…is that too much to ask?  Sigh…
> 
> P.S. Please excuse my sporadic postings on this thread, it’s been busy at work and otherwise.  Thank you always for your help and assistance.



This is the place to post if you are having problems. 

Which henna did you use? Have you been over to the henna thread and asked the ladies. Sometimes they know how to correct a bad henna job which I think you may have.


----------



## Prettycoach

Uuurrrggg back to the struggle again smh. Starting to get frustrated a little. My hair doesn't seem like it wants to stay moisturized. First I found out I had low porosity. Then I went on a forum and found out that most of the products I used contained protein. So I started co washing 2x a week with AIA coconut cowash Dc with AIA hydration elation and used AIA leave in. Didn't see a difference really. It would be nice on the first day and dry on the second day. Then I started to back to basics and used kimmaytube's leave in. My hair feels soft but usually is hard or dry by the next day. Smh. The only difference I see in switching is that my hair absorbs and dries quicker now than when I was using protein. The product used to sit on my hair for the whole day almost and not dry. Now it dries in about 3 hrs or less.


----------



## OceanEyes

Since becoming consistent with my regimen, my hair has become stronger and more moisturized. However, it's been four months and my hair is still the same length (which is also the length it's been since a year or two ago) and my ends have not improved, even with trimming. Whenever I trim, I usually take off 1/8" to maintain but even when I took off an inch, my ends would look the same a month or so later. I don't see any breakage, though. I don't know what else to do. It's like, in theory, I should have healthy, long hair but in reality, no.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> Uuurrrggg back to the struggle again smh. Starting to get frustrated a little. My hair doesn't seem like it wants to stay moisturized. First I found out I had low porosity. Then I went on a forum and found out that most of the products I used contained protein. So I started co washing 2x a week with AIA coconut cowash Dc with AIA hydration elation and used AIA leave in. Didn't see a difference really. It would be nice on the first day and dry on the second day. Then I started to back to basics and used kimmaytube's leave in. My hair feels soft but usually is hard or dry by the next day. Smh. The only difference I see in switching is that my hair absorbs and dries quicker now than when I was using protein. The product used to sit on my hair for the whole day almost and not dry. Now it dries in about 3 hrs or less.



I do not like AIA products. I also don't use leaveins. I am not sure what thy are supposed to do. Whatever they are supposed to do, they didn't "do" anything to my hair!

faithVA has low porosity I believe.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=342565 said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/USER];17935331]Uuurrrggg back to the struggle again smh. Starting to get frustrated a little. My hair doesn't seem like it wants to stay moisturized. First I found out I had low porosity. Then I went on a forum and found out that most of the products I used contained protein. So I started co washing 2x a week with AIA coconut cowash Dc with AIA hydration elation and used AIA leave in. Didn't see a difference really. It would be nice on the first day and dry on the second day. Then I started to back to basics and used kimmaytube's leave in. My hair feels soft but usually is hard or dry by the next day. Smh. The only difference I see in switching is that my hair absorbs and dries quicker now than when I was using protein. The product used to sit on my hair for the whole day almost and not dry. Now it dries in about 3 hrs or less.


 
You have made some progress. I know it's rough. You may want to lay off products with coconut oil for right now until you can figure out your regi. Coconut oil can absorb into your strands and keep water from getting in. We low porosity ladies have so little space we want to get as much water in as possible. If that is all you have than go for it. But just keep that in mind when buying products until you are sure your hair likes coconut oil.

After your rinse out your DC (presuming that you do), don't towel dry or touch your hair. Baggy for 15 minutes, under a heat cap if you have it. Then apply your kimmay tube.

I'm not going to promise you days and days of moisture. You have low porosity hair so if you make it through 24 hours with moisture you are good. If you get 48 that's even better.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=345965 said:
			
		

> OceanEyes[/USER];17935819]Since becoming consistent with my regimen, my hair has become stronger and more moisturized. However, it's been four months and my hair is still the same length (which is also the length it's been since a year or two ago) and my ends have not improved, even with trimming. Whenever I trim, I usually take off 1/8" to maintain but even when I took off an inch, my ends would look the same a month or so later. I don't see any breakage, though. I don't know what else to do. It's like, in theory, I should have healthy, long hair but in reality, no.


 
So is your hair not growing or are you not retaining. You have to figure out which one. The probability is that you aren't retaining, which means its breaking and you aren't detecting it. 

My ends look raggedy a week after I trim so I am familiar with that. But I also know that I am not retaining all of my hair.

What is your regimen?


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I do not like AIA products. I also don't use leaveins. I am not sure what thy are supposed to do. Whatever they are supposed to do, they didn't "do" anything to my hair!
> 
> @faithVA has low porosity I believe.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
Here I am 

Yes I have low porosity hair. She is very, very picky


----------



## Prettycoach

faithVA said:


> You have made some progress. I know it's rough. You may want to lay off products with coconut oil for right now until you can figure out your regi. Coconut oil can absorb into your strands and keep water from getting in. We low porosity ladies have so little space we want to get as much water in as possible. If that is all you have than go for it. But just keep that in mind when buying products until you are sure your hair likes coconut oil.
> 
> After your rinse out your DC (presuming that you do), don't towel dry or touch your hair. Baggy for 15 minutes, under a heat cap if you have it. Then apply your kimmay tube.
> 
> I'm not going to promise you days and days of moisture. You have low porosity hair so if you make it through 24 hours with moisture you are good. If you get 48 that's even better.



Thank you. I will look into products with no coconut oil to see if that makes a difference. Unfortunately I don't have a heating cap. I can just do it the old fashion way. Lol.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=342565 said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/USER];17936419]Thank you. I will look into products with no coconut oil to see if that makes a difference. Unfortunately I don't have a heating cap. I can just do it the old fashion way. Lol.


 
The old fashion way will work. Just baggy for 15 minutes. I read an article which stated it would take that long for the hair to absorb as much water as it can. 

I have been doing it for a month or so and it definitely has helped. I can't go a week but I can get a good 48 hours of moisture. I use the LOC method after I baggy. I apply apricot oil and then a leave-in or moisturizer. 

Try what you have with the baggying and see how it works. My hair was meh with the AIA cowash. But it did seem to like the leave-in. I didn' try the DC. I do have the gel. My hair seems to like that.


----------



## OceanEyes

faithVA said:


> So is your hair not growing or are you not retaining. You have to figure out which one. The probability is that you aren't retaining, which means its breaking and you aren't detecting it.
> 
> My ends look raggedy a week after I trim so I am familiar with that. But I also know that I am not retaining all of my hair.
> 
> What is your regimen?



I guess retention is the issue. My hair is fine. I try to be consistent with everything on a day-to-day basis but I get kinda lazy. 

Cowash at least 3x/week
DC weekly
Protein whenever needed - every 2 - 3 weeks (same w/shampoo)
Moisturize & seal  at least 3x/week (this past week I've been using only avj & coconut oil)

I've been bunning for a few months.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=345965 said:
			
		

> OceanEyes[/USER];17936741]I guess retention is the issue. My hair is fine. I try to be consistent with everything on a day-to-day basis but I get kinda lazy.
> 
> Cowash at least 3x/week
> DC weekly
> Protein whenever needed - every 2 - 3 weeks (same w/shampoo)
> Moisturize & seal at least 3x/week (this past week I've been using only avj & coconut oil)
> 
> I've been bunning for a few months.


 
Somethings not working for you. Either the cowashing is too much manipulation, or the bunning is killing your ends. Are you wet bunning?

If you aren't seeing breakage, you must be washing it down the drain.


----------



## czyfaith77

Not struggling too much anymore....I have found a great stylist who does well with natural hair. I go to her once a month for a blowout. With her a  trim is a trim. She is careful with my hair and her products are good. When she is finished it looks like I have had a fresh relaxer. All I do to maintain it is use Fantasia Frizz Buster serum and pin curl at night. I have not seen any broken hair and very minimal shedding. I will continue to do this until... I may go to twists and twist outs for the summer. I prefer to keep it simple. 

Product I do want to try Qhemets Olive and Amala heavy cream...


----------



## Hairness

faithVA said:


> This is the place to post if you are having problems.
> 
> *Which henna did you use?* Have you been over to the henna thread and asked the ladies. Sometimes they know how to correct a bad henna job which I think you may have.


 
@faithVA: I used Mehandi henna from the Henna for Hair people. I think I read that entire thread before I tried my first henna. I haven't been there since this happened though. I'll give them a try.



faithVA said:


> You have made some progress. I know it's rough. You may want to lay off products with coconut oil for right now until you can figure out your regi. *Coconut oil can absorb into your strands and keep water from getting in.* We low porosity ladies have so little space we want to get as much water in as possible. If that is all you have than go for it. But just keep that in mind when buying products until you are sure your hair likes coconut oil.


 
The highlighted!!!!! I think you have something here!! I’ve never thought that coconut oil was moisturizing. I’ve seen so many raves about coconut oil and how good it is for your hair and mainly the moisturizing properties. However, my hair felt hard, oily and I darn near gagged at the smell. 

The homemade pomade that I make has coconut oil in it! It has other great stuff but it has coconut oil too! The last couple of times that I made it, I was a little heavy handed with this oil. Maybe this is preventing my hair from becoming moisturized (as opposed to not retaining moisture.) Maybe my hair never was fully moisturized in the first place! I don’t know but I will go home and cut the daily stuff I’m using with the shea butter mix. It also has coconut oil but not as much. 

On a positive note, when I took my hair down yesterday, it felt soft. It was very oily and there were still some rough spots but for the most part it was soft, like old times. The hairs on my hairline and the ends of my twist madw little curls too. This is encouraging!


----------



## faithVA

Hairness said:


> faithVA: I used Mehandi henna from the Henna for Hair people. I think I read that entire thread before I tried my first henna. I haven't been there since this happed though. I'll give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted!!!!! I think you have something here!! I’ve never thought that coconut oil was moisturizing. I’ve seen so many raves about coconut oil and how good it is for your hair and mainly the moisturizing properties. However, my hair felt hard, oily and I darn near gagged at the smell.
> 
> The homemade pomade that I make has coconut oil in it! It has other great stuff but it has coconut oil too! The last couple of times that I made it, I was a little heavy handed with this oil. Maybe this is preventing my hair from becoming moisturized (as opposed to not retaining moisture.) Maybe my hair never was fully moisturized in the first place! I don’t know but I will go home and cut the daily stuff I’m using with the shea butter mix. It also has coconut oil but not as much.
> 
> On a positive note, when I took my hair down yesterday, it felt soft. It was very oily and there were still some rough spots but for the most part it was soft, like old times. The hairs on my hairline and the ends of my twist madw little curls too. This is encouraging!



 Sounds like you are ready for a comb back. 

Yeah what others rave about, us low porosity girls are like erplexed

Sunflower oil and apricot oil have been good to me so far. I have tried a lot of oils but those two seem to work whether my hair is in good shape or not. I have relegated most oils to after shower oils 

I don't think a little coconut oil will hurt. It really depends on formulation.


----------



## 1beautiijunkii

I have 3C-4A hair when my hair is completely natural. Currently I'm texlaxed and I'm growing that out. My hair is coarse and thick

I don't have a regular routine (like a certain day that i wash or cowash) but maybe I should establish one...?

I cowash at least once a week with Suave Clarifying condish or Tresemmé Naturals

I reckon I wash biweekly and I use Suave Naturals Daily Clarifying shampoo

I DC with Organics Olive Oil deep condish and I add EVOO to that

My leave in is Cantu shea butter leave in repair cream

I style with ORS Smooth N Hold pudding and ORS Edge Control and my normal style is a single braid in the back 

I have issues with extremely dry hair and dry, brittle ends. My hair is right around BSL or a little longer and my goal is WL all over with thick, healthy ends


----------



## HanaKuroi

1beautiijunkii said:
			
		

> I have 3C-4A hair when my hair is completely natural. Currently I'm texlaxed and I'm growing that out. My hair is coarse and thick
> 
> I don't have a regular routine (like a certain day that i wash or cowash) but maybe I should establish one...?
> 
> I cowash at least once a week with Suave Clarifying condish or Tresemmé Naturals
> 
> I reckon I wash biweekly and I use Suave Naturals Daily Clarifying shampoo
> 
> I DC with Organics Olive Oil deep condish and I add EVOO to that
> 
> My leave in is Cantu shea butter leave in repair cream
> 
> I style with ORS Smooth N Hold pudding and ORS Edge Control and my normal style is a single braid in the back
> 
> I have issues with extremely dry hair and dry, brittle ends. My hair is right around BSL or a little longer and my goal is WL all over with thick, healthy ends



Stop clarifying. Cowashing with a clarifying conditioner and clarifying shampoo twice a week?! Repair cream? I think that has protein.

Where is your moisture? What are you sealing with?

How often are you moisturizing and sealing?

You must stop stripping your hair with the clarifying shampoos and conditioners.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## OceanEyes

I do wet bun because, if I let it dry 100%, it'll be too difficult to put in a bun.


----------



## 1beautiijunkii

I use Cantu Shea Butter leave in condish, and ORS Incredibly Rich Oil Moisturizing hair lotion, I seal with olive oil. I don't have a set routine as to how often I moisturize and seal. I'm open to any suggestions ;-) 



HanaKuroi said:


> Stop clarifying. Cowashing with a clarifying conditioner and clarifying shampoo twice a week?! Repair cream? I think that has protein.
> 
> Where is your moisture? What are you sealing with?
> 
> How often are you moisturizing and sealing?
> 
> You must stop stripping your hair with the clarifying shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Sent from my dope as f**k Galaxy SIII ;-)


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Stop clarifying. Cowashing with a clarifying conditioner and clarifying shampoo twice a week?! Repair cream? I think that has protein.
> 
> Where is your moisture? What are you sealing with?
> 
> How often are you moisturizing and sealing?
> 
> You must stop stripping your hair with the clarifying shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
The only thing I would add is, are you sure your hair likes dimethicone? When I used them the cantu shea butter products had cones.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=345965 said:
			
		

> OceanEyes[/USER];17943407]I do wet bun because, if I let it dry 100%, it'll be too difficult to put in a bun.


 
You may want to read some of the threads on bunning. I think some women lost their ends with wet bunning. If I have time tomorrow I will try to find the threads for you. 

Are you willing to try another style for 30 days to see if it makes a difference? Can you wig it for 30 days or do another protective style?


----------



## AJellyCake

DarkJoy said:


> Lots of women on LHCF have left LIs behind AJellyCake--
> 
> for any styles like WnGs, twist outs, etc. most ppl put a LI then oil or styler. I skip the LI part. You can use water to moisten and seal with your favorite product. Done.
> 
> I make a concotion of tea and glycerin (in the summer) and keep in a spray bottle. Makes my hair soft w/o build up or drying it out. You can just put (bottled) water in a sprayer and be done with it. lol



I might have to try this!

My regimen is typically a wash n go that I wear out for that day and the day after (maybe), then buns until I cowash again. I scrunch leave-ins a little bit into my hair before pineappling for bed and before bunning during the day (with oil scrunched on top). Leave-ins just don't seem to work too much for me. And applying them makes my hair very frizzy. I'll have to keep working at it.


----------



## OceanEyes

faithVA said:


> You may want to read some of the threads on bunning. I think some women lost their ends with wet bunning. If I have time tomorrow I will try to find the threads for you.
> 
> Are you willing to try another style for 30 days to see if it makes a difference? Can you wig it for 30 days or do another protective style?



I would try twists but I don't like redoing them every couple of days, we'll see. I guess if I twist, I could use a moisturizing spray mix to replace a co-washing session with and reduce manipulation. I've been thinking about wigging but I'd have to order online (no shops here) and I don't want end up with a horrible mop.


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* I did not do my usual EVCO prepoo this last wash day. I wanted to see if I can go w/o a prepoo to shorten my regimen. Well, the answer is no. 

I did my usual CW. I DC for 3 hrs including 1.5 hrs under med heat. I used LI and sealed w/ EVOO. I styled my hair in 2strand twists. The next morning I did a twist out. My hair was not at its usual level of softness. I compensated by spritzing water, massaging more LI and sealing w/ sweet almond oil but by the end of the day my hair felt the same. 

The last 6 of the 10 mos since I've been natural, I've done EVCO prepoos. My hair seems to love EVCO so when I skipped my prepoo I didn't think it would make a difference since my CW and DC contain loads EVCO. Apparently, I was wrong. I guess the penetrating qualities of EVCO in my overnite prepoo really does soften and allow my hair to retain moisture.

*STRUGGLES:* Shrinkage


----------



## hnntrr

having a really hard time keeping my moisturized. it feels good while wet but it still dries to look hard and with no sheen. it feels soft but it just LOOKS like a 5 day old twist out and I somehow managed to wrangle my hair into some kinda style...it does this with any curly style. When i flat iron I have no issue with moisture retention its only when i style for curling...not sure what to do or what I am doing wrong. I dc once a week and cowash 2 times a week...should i up my dcing?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];17976161]having a really hard time keeping my moisturized. it feels good while wet but it still dries to look hard and with no sheen. it feels soft but it just LOOKS like a 5 day old twist out and I somehow managed to wrangle my hair into some kinda style...it does this with any curly style. When i flat iron I have no issue with moisture retention its only when i style for curling...not sure what to do or what I am doing wrong. I dc once a week and cowash 2 times a week...should i up my dcing?



So after you rinse what is your regimen?


----------



## Cruzankink

hnntrr said:


> having a really hard time keeping my moisturized....not sure what to do or what I am doing wrong. I dc once a week and cowash 2 times a week...should i up my dcing?


 
hnntrr You mentioned you CW however, do you poo as well? If yes, w/ what and how often? 
Does your hair products contain moisture blocking ingredients like lanolin, silicones, waxes, or mineral oil?
How often do you flat iron (direct heat can dry hair)?

When I BC my hair was super dry. Like you, I CW and DC but it had no positive effect. Through a process of elimination (ie., trying the CG/no poo method) I finally figured the cause of my dryness were poos or any product that lathered for that matter. Research what ingredients add/retain hair moisture and those that block/strip it away. Tailor your reggie to moisture rich ingredients. Eventually, your hair will tell you what works.  It took me about 5-6 mos into my natural hair journey to reap soft supple hair.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I'm just tired of it right now.  Its at a length that I would formerly think was long but now that I know better, it just makes me realize how much further I have to go to achieve my hair length goals.  These stupid single strand knots are the devil and it seems that the only way to avoid them is to keep my hair stretched which for me would involve heat which would defeat the purpose in the long run.  

I just want hair down to my bootay already.


----------



## cami88

HeChangedMyName said:


> I'm just tired of it right now.  Its at a length that I would formerly think was long but now that I know better, it just makes me realize how much further I have to go to achieve my hair length goals.  These stupid single strand knots are the devil and it seems that the only way to avoid them is to keep my hair stretched which for me would involve heat which would defeat the purpose in the long run.
> 
> I just want hair down to my bootay already.



I so relate to this. When I was relaxed I never managed to get my hair past neck length. Now that my hair is nearly bsl I still don't think that is long since I know how long others with my hair type have grown. SSKs are also the bane of my natural hair existence. I keep my hair stretched all the time but I don't use heat. Have you tried banding? That's the method I use to keep my hair free of knots and tangles. If I'm not going out my hair is banded and under a scarf. If I'm wearing half wigs, my hair is banded underneath the wig. I only really take them out if I'm doing a bun. My hair is too prone to knots and tangles to do 'loose' styles.


----------



## hnntrr

Cruzankink said:


> hnntrr You mentioned you CW however, do you poo as well? If yes, w/ what and how often?
> Does your hair products contain moisture blocking ingredients like lanolin, silicones, waxes, or mineral oil?
> How often do you flat iron (direct heat can dry hair)?
> 
> When I BC my hair was super dry. Like you, I CW and DC but it had no positive effect. Through a process of elimination (ie., trying the CG/no poo method) I finally figured the cause of my dryness were poos or any product that lathered for that matter. Research what ingredients add/retain hair moisture and those that block/strip it away. Tailor your reggie to moisture rich ingredients. Eventually, your hair will tell you what works.  It took me about 5-6 mos into my natural hair journey to reap soft supple hair.


 faithVA: i put in nexxus humcestress leave in, eq elasta mango moisturizer and ive been sealing with tea tree oil.  then i bantu knot or cross wrap it.

I dont shampoo my hair at all, i have found that shampoo strips my hair horibbly no matter how light it is... I am working to try and figure out what I can use but my hair seems to not like anything... right now I am using mane and tail deep conditioner and organix moroccan argan oil and mixed chicks DC.  I also havnt fully flat ironed for about 2 weeks. I only flat iron my bangs, if I am wearing it straight. I am low po so if anything I am using does have any of those things it sure isnt helping. But I have no real way of dcing with heat right now so I just throw a showercap on and a thick winter cap.


----------



## Cruzankink

HeChangedMyName said:


> Its at a length that I would formerly think was long but now that I know better, it just makes me realize how much further I have to go to achieve my hair length goals. I just want hair down to my bootay already.


 


cami88 said:


> I so relate to this. I keep my hair stretched all the time but I don't use heat. Have you tried banding? If I'm not going out my hair is banded and under a scarf.


 
HeChangedMyName and cami88 I am rowing that same boat. I am currently focused on retaining length. Although, I am not experiencing excess SSK and my hair is retaining length, everyone that sees my hair thinks its 3 inches long because of the shrinkage. Without using stretching techniques, I have 80% shrinkage. *Yes, 80%!!!* I have recently started banding regularly but I live in an area w/ high humidity and my tightly coiled 4b kinks still shrink (although not as bad as it does w/o the banding). 

The amount of shrinkage makes me long for my BSL relaxed hair. I can always show off the length when I want to and bun it when I don't. Unfortunately, I don't have that option w/ my natural hair. Truth be told, it might be years until that option is available to me.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> faithVA: i put in nexxus humcestress leave in, eq elasta mango moisturizer and ive been sealing with tea tree oil.  then i bantu knot or cross wrap it.
> 
> I dont shampoo my hair at all, i have found that shampoo strips my hair horibbly no matter how light it is... I am working to try and figure out what I can use but my hair seems to not like anything... right now I am using mane and tail deep conditioner and organix moroccan argan oil and mixed chicks DC.  I also havnt fully flat ironed for about 2 weeks. I only flat iron my bangs, if I am wearing it straight. I am low po so if anything I am using does have any of those things it sure isnt helping. But I have no real way of dcing with heat right now so I just throw a showercap on and a thick winter cap.



Start looking at the ingredients in your products. 

It looks like the Humectress may have dimethicone. You may want to skip products that have cones, pvp, mineral oil, petroleum, proteins and coconut oil. At least until you figure out what your hair likes. 

Your mane and tail also looks like it may have dimethicones and wheat protein. 

I haven't used argan oil. Not sure if if it is enough to seal. But you are putting products on your hair that can cause buildup, brittleness and block moisture. And since you don't shampoo, you have no way to get them off. 

To start fresh you may need to use a diluted shampoo at least once to get the cones off. But try a cleansing conditioner. You can get several from Sally's. Find products with no protein, no dimethicone, mineral oil, petroleum, coconut oil. And start from there. Unfortunately I can't tell you which products to use because all heads like something different. 

My hair is ok with Hair One, Giovanni, As I Am.

You may want to read up in the Low Porosity Support Thread to get some additional tips.


----------



## Cruzankink

hnntrr said:


> i put in nexxus humcestress leave in, eq elasta mango moisturizer, mane and tail deep conditioner and organix moroccan argan oil and mixed chicks DC.
> 
> I dont shampoo my hair at all, i have found that shampoo strips my hair horibbly no matter how light it is... I am working to try and figure out what I can use but my hair seems to not like anything...
> 
> I also havnt fully flat ironed for about 2 weeks. I only flat iron my bangs, if I am wearing it straight. I am low po so if anything I am using does have any of those things it sure isnt helping. But I have no real way of dcing with heat right now so I just throw a showercap on and a thick winter cap.


 
hnntrr Thanx for the info! The great thing about your experience is that you've already eliminated a product that doesn't work for you - poos. However, most if not all the products you listed as your leave in, conditioner and deep conditioner contain moisture blocking ingredients like silicones. Most silicones are not water soluble. Since you are co-washing and not pooing that means that those silicones are not being dissolved and remain on your hair blocking moisture. 

I suggest trying the Curly Girl method for 4-6 weeks. The CG method is simple: Generally, no products w/ moisture blocking ingredients like silicones, waxes, lanolin and mineral oil; no sulfates; and no poos. My go to products when I co-wash is either As I Am Coconut CoWash or SM purification masque.
I deep condition w/ Organicals Moisturizing Creme. The goal w/ this method to infuse your hair w/ moisture. Once you finished the recommended time, then experiment w/ different ingredients, oils etc. to see how to make you hair even more receptive to moisture.


----------



## LivingDoll

Cruzankink said:


> @hnntrr Thanx for the info! The great thing about your experience is that you've already eliminated a product that doesn't work for you - poos. However, most if not all the products you listed as your leave in, conditioner and deep conditioner contain moisture blocking ingredients like silicones. Most silicones are not water soluble. Since you are co-washing and not pooing that means that those silicones are not being dissolved and remain on your hair blocking moisture.
> 
> I suggest trying the Curly Girl method for 4-6 weeks. The CG method is simple: Generally, no products w/ moisture blocking ingredients like silicones, waxes, lanolin and mineral oil; no sulfates; and no poos. My go to products when I co-wash is either As I Am Coconut CoWash or SM purification masque.
> I deep condition w/ Organicals Moisturizing Creme. The goal w/ this method to infuse your hair w/ moisture. Once you finished the recommended time, then experiment w/ different ingredients, oils etc. to see how to make you hair even more receptive to moisture.


 


faithVA said:


> Start looking at the ingredients in your products.
> 
> It looks like the Humectress may have dimethicone. You may want to skip products that have cones, pvp, mineral oil, petroleum, proteins and coconut oil. At least until you figure out what your hair likes.
> 
> Your mane and tail also looks like it may have dimethicones and wheat protein.
> 
> I haven't used argan oil. Not sure if if it is enough to seal. But you are putting products on your hair that can cause buildup, brittleness and block moisture. And since you don't shampoo, you have no way to get them off.
> 
> To start fresh you may need to use a diluted shampoo at least once to get the cones off. But try a cleansing conditioner. You can get several from Sally's. Find products with no protein, no dimethicone, mineral oil, petroleum, coconut oil. And start from there. Unfortunately I can't tell you which products to use because all heads like something different.
> 
> My hair is ok with Hair One, Giovanni, As I Am.
> 
> You may want to read up in the Low Porosity Support Thread to get some additional tips.


 
@hnntrr...It's also EXTREMELY important that your first poo be a clarifying poo to start the CG method. So use something with a sulfate to completely clarify all of the buildup. I just wanted to be sure that you knew to clarify first before you start the CG method. After you clarify that first time, you shouldn't use a sulfate poo again unless you've used a product with non-water soluable cones, mineral oil, petroleum, etc. (any ingredient that isn't water soluable). Hope that helps. 


ITA with everything that these ladies have said.


----------



## faithVA

^^Elasta QP has a sulfate shampoo that isn't super harsh. I was using it before I switched to non sulfates.


----------



## CurliDiva

I think my hair doesn't likes being WET constantly - it seems stronger and less prone to breakage if it gets to dry (.....no wet buns, no constant baggying, no overnight conditioners) out.


----------



## hnntrr

Ahh! It sounds like most of my products have some kinda sometimg thats blocking moisture. I will look when I get home and post the things I am using regularly cause I dont know what to look for as far as things I should avoid go (like the scientific . names and stuff).


----------



## HeChangedMyName

cami88 said:


> I so relate to this. When I was relaxed I never managed to get my hair past neck length. Now that my hair is nearly bsl I still don't think that is long since I know how long others with my hair type have grown. SSKs are also the bane of my natural hair existence. I keep my hair stretched all the time but I don't use heat. Have you tried banding? That's the method I use to keep my hair free of knots and tangles. If I'm not going out my hair is banded and under a scarf. If I'm wearing half wigs, my hair is banded underneath the wig. I only really take them out if I'm doing a bun. My hair is too prone to knots and tangles to do 'loose' styles.



I've not tried bunning, but I work in an office everyday so I don't have that as an option unfortunately.  I have 1 wig that I recently purchased and my hair has to be super flat underneath for it to look right.  I am just at my whits end.  I've got to figure out something.  I may need some youtube therapy to figure it out.  lol



Cruzankink said:


> HeChangedMyName and cami88 I am rowing that same boat. I am currently focused on retaining length. Although, I am not experiencing excess SSK and my hair is retaining length, everyone that sees my hair thinks its 3 inches long because of the shrinkage. Without using stretching techniques, I have 80% shrinkage. *Yes, 80%!!!* I have recently started banding regularly but I live in an area w/ high humidity and my tightly coiled 4b kinks still shrink (although not as bad as it does w/o the banding).
> 
> The amount of shrinkage makes me long for my BSL relaxed hair. I can always show off the length when I want to and bun it when I don't. Unfortunately, I don't have that option w/ my natural hair. Truth be told, it might be years until that option is available to me.


I have shrinkage like that too.  when my hair is sopping wet, the front shows a tad bit of length, but the back still shrinks ALL THE WAY UP.  Stretched, I have around 8"(at last measure), but shrunken, my hair can easily appear to be 2" short.  I don't mind fooling people but I wish I had some hang time and at this rate my hair will need to be knee length to even appear to be long.


----------



## Amarilles

HeChangedMyName said:


> I don't mind fooling people but I wish I had some hang time and at this rate my hair will need to be knee length to even appear to be long.


Same. My tightest pattern (4a I think) hangs like a bat but they're still shrinky little effers. Don't count on hang time to give you length, the shrinkies will just find another excuse to shrink.


----------



## hnntrr

So I just got home and ALL my staple products have either some sort of cone, sulfate combo in it. Which sucks hahaha but would also explain why I am having problems. 
Nexxus Humec has cones, one non water soluable one water soluble and coconut oil. My Eco styler has wheat protein (which isnt the worst thing in the world since I dnt use it that often). My elasta eq has sulfates and cones and my staple organic has sulfates and cones. and my mixed chicks just has 1 cone (which might explain why my hair did a little better with that). and organics africa best olive oil has sulfates cones and protein.....

UGH. I have used all of these in my hair some as late as december. No wonder I am having problems. I dont know which one of these my hair likes and doesnt like. ACK. 

I think the only things that my hair might be okay with is the eco styler...I wanna think the mixed chicks too just cause it softened my hair up SOOO much and it was soo nice...but I wont guess. 

It seems like the ONLY thing I have that I just bought that doesnt have any cones or sulfates is the one n only argan oil hydrating mask....it does have protein (hydrolized keratin but its 2nd to last on the list)...
Guess ill be doing this curly girl method.


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr

I was the same way. I have a copier paper box full of stuff with ingredients I can't use anymore. Luckily DD is still relaxed and they still work for her.

Don't be alarmed if your hair looks worse at first. That's normal. I'm at my 3 week mark doing a modified CG regime and my hair and scalp finally seem to be on track. I'm definitely gonna continue with it.


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> hnntrr
> 
> I was the same way. I have a copier paper box full of stuff with ingredients I can't use anymore. Luckily DD is still relaxed and they still work for her.
> 
> Don't be alarmed if your hair looks worse at first. That's normal. I'm at my 3 week mark doing a modified CG regime and my hair and scalp finally seem to be on track. I'm definitely gonna continue with it.



I wonder if that explains why they have worked so well on my relaxed hair...but not my natural hair. Does the relaxed process break down the porosity of the hair too? Cause of that is true I wonder if that has always been the root of the problem?

_eta: does anyone have an suggestions on products that have no cones or sulphates? I dont mind proteins as long as they would be lower on the list...but I am having a hard time finding things with no cones/sulphates in them. I am going to try the hydrating mask I have tonight that only had proteins and seal with tea tree oil and see if that makes any kinda difference.._


----------



## DarkJoy

The shea moisture line, Aubrey organics are the first that come to mind that are cone and fate free.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I use oyin handmade, Qhemets Biologics, silk dreams, and luv naturals. All cone and sulfate free. They are all online though.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

LivingDoll said:


> @hnntrr
> 
> I was the same way. I have a copier paper box full of stuff with ingredients I can't use anymore. Luckily DD is still relaxed and they still work for her.
> 
> Don't be alarmed if your hair looks worse at first. That's normal. I'm at my 3 week mark doing a modified CG regime and my hair and scalp finally seem to be on track. I'm definitely gonna continue with it.


 
My scalp loves the CG method. I stopped doing it (cowashing) because my hair is too short to be able to get it in mid-week, but as soon as I can work it again, I will be back to it. My products are all CG friendly but I want to get back to cowashing, finger detangling, etc.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> I wonder if that explains why they have worked so well on my relaxed hair...but not my natural hair. Does the relaxed process break down the porosity of the hair too? Cause of that is true I wonder if that has always been the root of the problem?
> 
> _eta: does anyone have an suggestions on products that have no cones or sulphates? I dont mind proteins as long as they would be lower on the list...but I am having a hard time finding things with no cones/sulphates in them. I am going to try the hydrating mask I have tonight that only had proteins and seal with tea tree oil and see if that makes any kinda difference.._


 
I buy almost everything on the ground: Giovanni, As I Am, Taliah Waajid, Jane Carter. (adding to those already mentioned).


----------



## hnntrr

As I Am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner, 16 Ounce - As I Am

Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave in Conditioner 8oz - Nubian Heritage

Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner - 11 oz - Liquid - Aubrey Organics

So this is what I have in my queue to order. I got one of each things you suggested to see what my hair likes. None of them have cones or sulfates...and if they do they are water soluble. 

An then experiment with oils to see what works best on my hair. Right now I am using tea tree oil...

I thought maybe the cleaning conditioner could be used in place of shampoo  so I could use that to 'clarify' my hair and then start using the other two products and stop using what I have. 

This Modern Organic Products that I have doesnt seem to have any cones or sulphates in it...it does have paraben's though. So maybe it will work better once I get all my stuff straightened out.  and I am going to try the One N Only Hydrating Mask as a DC since it only has protein (from what I can see. ) What do you guys thing? Sorry I am being so needy all of this is new information to me and hopefully the 'real' beginning of HHJ.


----------



## DarkJoy

The Aubrey condish works great as a leave in too if you water it down. The.hsr is good. The blue Camomile is better. The most hydrating condish I've ever had. Actually have to use protein more often with it As it over.hydrates! Unheard of!

The shea moisture line is hit or miss with ppl. My hair loves the restorative condish and deep masque. The Nubian line was a miss for most ppl.

I also recommend kinky curly curling custard. Great natural gel/styler. My hair hates all gels. It breaks off within 24 hrs of use. Not with this!

IM sure others have recommends too.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> As I Am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner, 16 Ounce - As I Am
> 
> Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave in Conditioner 8oz - Nubian Heritage
> 
> Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner - 11 oz - Liquid - Aubrey Organics
> 
> So this is what I have in my queue to order. I got one of each things you suggested to see what my hair likes. None of them have cones or sulfates...and if they do they are water soluble.
> 
> An then experiment with oils to see what works best on my hair. Right now I am using tea tree oil...
> 
> I thought maybe the cleaning conditioner could be used in place of shampoo so I could use that to 'clarify' my hair and then start using the other two products and stop using what I have.
> 
> This Modern Organic Products that I have doesnt seem to have any cones or sulphates in it...it does have paraben's though. So maybe it will work better once I get all my stuff straightened out. and I am going to try the One N Only Hydrating Mask as a DC since it only has protein (from what I can see. ) What do you guys thing? Sorry I am being so needy all of this is new information to me and hopefully the 'real' beginning of HHJ.


 
You can't clarify your hair with a cleansing conditioner. Go to a drugstore/dollar store  and find the travel size shampoos for $.99 and find one without silicon and use that to clarify. That way you won't have spent much money but you can get one use out it.

You can get the As I Am as well. You can also try the Hair One Cleansing Conditioners. 

Instead of the Honey Suckle Rose get the AO White Camellia or AO Blue Chamomile. You said you were low porosity right? If so you don't want a heavy conditioner like Honey Suckle Rose. It will just sit on your hair. The White Camellia is lighter and will penetrate.

Don't worry about being needy. The reason most of us ended up on this site was because we needed some help. And I feel like I also learn more about my own hair by helping others. So just think of it as you are doing me a favor


----------



## hnntrr

Thank you guys soo much  this really helps a ton, hopefully this will help and i wont be so frustrated with my hair as much.. One last question...is there such thing as a heat protectant with no cones or sulfates? I am thinking it might be nesecary to help protect the hair...in which case I would have to poo my hair after i flat iron it (which might help me to flat iron less).


----------



## kurlllz

hnntrr said:


> faithVA: i put in nexxus humcestress leave in, eq elasta mango moisturizer and ive been sealing with tea tree oil.  then i bantu knot or cross wrap it.
> 
> I dont shampoo my hair at all, i have found that shampoo strips my hair horibbly no matter how light it is... I am working to try and figure out what I can use but my hair seems to not like anything... right now I am using mane and tail deep conditioner and organix moroccan argan oil and mixed chicks DC.  I also havnt fully flat ironed for about 2 weeks. I only flat iron my bangs, if I am wearing it straight. I am low po so if anything I am using does have any of those things it sure isnt helping. But I have no real way of dcing with heat right now so I just throw a showercap on and a thick winter cap.



I stopped using humectress b/c of the cones. Try another moisturizing conditioner....I swear by Aubrey Organics island naturals as my DT conditioner and Aubrey organics white Camellia as my detangler and leave-in. ALSO, you might want to seal. I love using jojoba oil...not much is needed and it retains the moisture SOOO WELL!!!


----------



## Cruzankink

hnntrr said:


> One last question...is there such thing as a heat protectant with no cones or sulfates? I am thinking it might be nesecary to help protect the hair...in which case I would have to poo my hair after i flat iron it (which might help me to flat iron less).


 
hnntrr I don't know of any. I suggest that for the period in which you are doing the CG method, put away the flat iron. You don't want anything to disrupt the moisture infusing/retaining process.  Silicones and other moisture blocking ingredients are bad when you're trying to infuse/retain moisture. However, for straight styles IMO they are necessary to protect from heat damage and fight reversion. As you inferred, one of the downsides to flatironing after using silicone based heat protectant is that you have to wash w/ a clarifying poo. But you can always start the CG method again. That's what I plan to do once my hair gets to my desired length.


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr said:


> Thank you guys soo much  this really helps a ton, hopefully this will help and i wont be so frustrated with my hair as much.. One last question...is there such thing as a heat protectant with no cones or sulfates? I am thinking it might be nesecary to help protect the hair...in which case I would have to poo my hair after i flat iron it (which might help me to flat iron less).



I've seen some YT videos with people using grape seed oil as an heat protectant for their blow outs and flat ironing, because it has an high smoke point.  However, I don't know the efficacy of this.  I haven't finished researching it, beyond YT.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];17981185]Thank you guys soo much  this really helps a ton, hopefully this will help and i wont be so frustrated with my hair as much.. One last question...is there such thing as a heat protectant with no cones or sulfates? I am thinking it might be nesecary to help protect the hair...in which case I would have to poo my hair after i flat iron it (which might help me to flat iron less).



Try Nubian Heritages line. They sell it at Target, Walgreens and some CVS. They have several heat protectants without those elements. 

http://www.walgreens.com/search/results.jsp?Ntt=nubian+heritage&x=-315&y=-116


----------



## hnntrr

would it be a good idea for me to start using rollers specifally for my bangs? They have no curl texture at all...which idint know if i shiuld attibute that to heat damage or distrpted curl pattern. If I can get away from heat that would be great. (Although I will probably flat iron for next weekend since I am going to an interview and havnt gotten my curly regimen down yet. after that i will look into roller setting instead of flat ironing.


----------



## faithVA

^^Rollersetting is a good idea. I did a rollerset a few weeks ago on my natural hair and it came out pretty good. So you should be able to work it, especially if its just the bangs.


----------



## LivingDoll

DarkJoy said:


> The shea moisture line, Aubrey organics are the first that come to mind that are cone and fate free.


 
I pretty much use the Shea Moisture line  exclusively at the moment. I love everything I've used so far. 



faithVA said:


> My scalp loves the CG method. I stopped doing it (cowashing) because my hair is too short to be able to get it in mid-week, but as soon as I can work it again, I will be back to it. My products are all CG friendly but I want to get back to cowashing, finger detangling, etc.


 
I haven't been cowashing mid week either because it's cold and I don't like my hair to be wet all the time (it takes forever to dry and I'm trying to lay off heat - even the diffuser is getting the side eye right now)... 



hnntrr said:


> As I Am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner, 16 Ounce - As I Am
> 
> Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave in Conditioner 8oz - Nubian Heritage
> 
> Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner - 11 oz - Liquid - Aubrey Organics
> 
> So this is what I have in my queue to order. I got one of each things you suggested to see what my hair likes. None of them have cones or sulfates...and if they do they are water soluble.
> 
> An then experiment with oils to see what works best on my hair. Right now I am using tea tree oil...
> 
> I thought maybe the cleaning conditioner could be used in place of shampoo so I could use that to 'clarify' my hair and then start using the other two products and stop using what I have.
> 
> This Modern Organic Products that I have doesnt seem to have any cones or sulphates in it...it does have paraben's though. So maybe it will work better once I get all my stuff straightened out. and I am going to try the One N Only Hydrating Mask as a DC since it only has protein (from what I can see. ) What do you guys thing? Sorry I am being so needy all of this is new information to me and hopefully the 'real' beginning of HHJ.


 
Are you using the Tea Tree Oil with a carrier oil (EVOO, coconut, jojoba, etc)? Tea Tree is an essential oil and shouldn't be used by itself. 

You can't clarify with a cleansing conditioner. You have to clarify with a shampoo that contains sulfates. I use Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo. No frills, costs $1 and gets the job done. You can clarify with any shampoo that contains some type of sulfate. You only have to clarify once, then you can use the cleansing conditioners/condish cowash's after that. 

You can also get As I Am and Shea Moisture on the ground if that's quicker...I bought most of my SM products during B1G1 50% sales. Parabens are okay to use in CG method...I believe they are a type of preservative. People don't like them because they are potentially cancer causing.

I used to use the entire One n' Only line. I really liked it from what I can remember, but I didn't like only getting it from Sally's. The hydrating mask is a good DC from what I can remember (that's in the jar and not the tube right?)...I have to look at the ingredients again though.



Cruzankink said:


> @hnntrr I don't know of any. I suggest that for the period in which you are doing the CG method, put away the flat iron. You don't want anything to disrupt the moisture infusing/retaining process. Silicones and other moisture blocking ingredients are bad when you're trying to infuse/retain moisture. However, for straight styles IMO they are necessary to protect from heat damage and fight reversion. As you inferred, one of the downsides to flatironing after using silicone based heat protectant is that you have to wash w/ a clarifying poo. But you can always start the CG method again. That's what I plan to do once my hair gets to my desired length.


 
 My thoughts exactly.



hnntrr said:


> would it be a good idea for me to start using rollers specifally for my bangs? They have no curl texture at all...which idint know if i shiuld attibute that to heat damage or distrpted curl pattern. If I can get away from heat that would be great. (Although I will probably flat iron for next weekend since I am going to an interview and havnt gotten my curly regimen down yet. after that i will look into roller setting instead of flat ironing.


 
I wouldn't roll the bangs. I would two strand twist them then unravel when dry/set.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I know I need to DC.  I know my hair is dry.  I know I should do something other than keep hiding it under these adorable hats and putting it in puff. . .but right now, I don't care.  ughhh, there I said it.  Now let me get over it.  lol


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> I pretty much use the Shea Moisture line  exclusively at the moment. I love everything I've used so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been cowashing mid week either because it's cold and I don't like my hair to be wet all the time (it takes forever to dry and I'm trying to lay off heat - even the diffuser is getting the side eye right now)...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the Tea Tree Oil with a carrier oil (EVOO, coconut, jojoba, etc)? Tea Tree is an essential oil and shouldn't be used by itself.
> 
> You can't clarify with a cleansing conditioner. You have to clarify with a shampoo that contains sulfates. I use Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo. No frills, costs $1 and gets the job done. You can clarify with any shampoo that contains some type of sulfate. You only have to clarify once, then you can use the cleansing conditioners/condish cowash's after that.
> 
> You can also get As I Am and Shea Moisture on the ground if that's quicker...I bought most of my SM products during B1G1 50% sales. Parabens are okay to use in CG method...I believe they are a type of preservative. People don't like them because they are potentially cancer causing.
> 
> I used to use the entire One n' Only line. I really liked it from what I can remember, but I didn't like only getting it from Sally's. The hydrating mask is a good DC from what I can remember (that's in the jar and not the tube right?)...I have to look at the ingredients again though.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't roll the bangs. I would two strand twist them then unravel when dry/set.



 The tea tree oil and the One N Only Hydrating mask both came from my BSS back near my parents house so the tea tree oil (I believe) comes carried in a bunch of other oils (its in a brown bottle with a brown top).

The hydrating mask worked wonders, I left it on my hair for about 5 minutes (because thats the only conditioner I have atm without sulfates and cones) and it felt like I had just left it on my head for 3 hours. And this morning it was still really soft and shiny. I am waiting on my Aubrey Organics, SM and As I am stuff to come tomorrow. I have Paul Mitchell Clarifying I also have Aussie Moist I could shampoo with to start using the sulfate and cone free products. I also heard that Aussie Makes a heat protectant that is sulfate and cone free? So I am going to look more into that. 

And thats what I do when I do bantu knots, they are so I two strand twist them then twist the end so they are a little curly. I may start doing that cause flat ironing them is getting on my nerves (just cause they look so different now...thicker and there is way less breakage....I think 80% of my bangs are natural at this point since I cut them so often and they are only about 2 1/2 3 inches long.)


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr said:


> The tea tree oil and the One N Only Hydrating mask both came from my BSS back near my parents house so the tea tree oil (I believe) comes carried in a bunch of other oils (its in a brown bottle with a brown top).
> 
> The hydrating mask worked wonders, I left it on my hair for about 5 minutes (because thats the only conditioner I have atm without sulfates and cones) and it felt like I had just left it on my head for 3 hours. And this morning it was still really soft and shiny. I am waiting on my Aubrey Organics, SM and As I am stuff to come tomorrow. I have Paul Mitchell Clarifying I also have Aussie Moist I could shampoo with to start using the sulfate and cone free products. I also heard that Aussie Makes a heat protectant that is sulfate and cone free? So I am going to look more into that.
> 
> And thats what I do when I do bantu knots, they are so I two strand twist them then twist the end so they are a little curly. I may start doing that cause flat ironing them is getting on my nerves (just cause they look so different now...thicker and there is way less breakage....I think 80% of my bangs are natural at this point since I cut them so often and they are only about 2 1/2 3 inches long.)


 
Oh, I see...the oil is from the One n' Only line? I have a bottle of that, I think mine is Argan Oil though. I think it has cones in it. I have to check.

Is there a way you can wear your hair so that you don't have to straighten it? That will help so much. Just laying off for a few weeks makes a world of difference.


----------



## hnntrr

Thanks so much for recommending the Curly Girl method. I have been finger detangling and if I need to only combing through the ends with a wide tooth comb. I started doing that Monday or Tuesday and I have already noticed a difference. My curls/waves are starting to move further and further up my head.

I also completely switched over to sulfate and cone free stuff (some stuff has parabens but I am not too worried about it atm...I come in contact with way more cancer causing materials in my line of work haha, although it doesnt help...) But tonight I got together my new stash which includes: 



One n Only Hydrating Masque
,Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave in Conditioner
Aubrey organics white camellia,
Shea Moisture Shea butter Leave in
Rosewater & Glycerin (heritage store)
As I am Coconut Cowash Cleaning Conditioner
Wigs spray bottled filled with tea tree, argan, rose water, glycerin and water (remixing this so its a daily moisturizer.)
Tea Tree Oil (Hollywood Beauty)
Eco Styler Argan Oil
Via Natural Argan Oil
mop mixed greens moisture conditioner
pure honey

I pre-poo'd with honey tea tree oil, a little coconut oil and EVOO for 30 minutes then Shampoo'd with Aussie Moist. Then I DC'd with One N Only for...I have no idea maybe 3-4 hours. Then finally did a slip conditioning with Aubrey and did SM leave in. I dont have a daily moisturizer so I didnt moisturize and seal this time. So I just put the leave in in...and then bantu knotted with eco styler argan oil. Hopefully I will be able to spray my spritz on it tomorrow. I havn't decided if I want to continue washing daily or not...

But I took some pics to see how the waves were forming and it excited me! So..pics! yay I hope they turn out tighter than this when I finally off all the ends but this is awesome. Thanks so guys so much!


----------



## Cruzankink

hnntrr Good luck on your HHJ!


----------



## DarkJoy

Well it's been about 3 weeks and I took out my install.

As a recap, I had SSK galore in the crown. I snipped off about 1/2 an inch. It's all looking good. It took me a while, but I remembered that I hadn't chopped off all the color damage during my BC--I still left 2-3" of hair. Now, it's looking and feeling good. Gonna spend the next week while it's down for moisture uppage (that a word?). I already did a protein treatment, I will moisture DC 2 more times and co-wash at least once.

Did I mention my hair is now loving protein?!?! I'm wondering if the color damaged bits were just so fried that protein dried it out more. Also, it behaves better for styling and holding moisture better. Either that or the AO BC usage is making it a bit too soft. Either way, I think it's a good thing and more balanced than it's ever been.

Bad news is this is my eczema time of year and my scalp is itchy, flaky and alligatory no matter how much condish, oil, butter I put on. I will mixtress my coco butter based butter again (with extra cocoa). That always kills the flares wherever it appears on my body--it's great head to toe. My DD is flaring too, so I know it's not just me.

The good news is despite the trim, I think I've officially passed the TWA phase--at least when it's not all shrunk up.


----------



## faithVA

^^Lucky you. I am looking forward to getting out of the twa phase


----------



## DarkJoy

You will get there! You chopped off more than me (VERY brave!). 

it also depends on how you look at it faithVA. Shrunk it only looks 2". However, the nape stretches to the top of my shoulders. My crown has a bit to go before it gets NL (maybe 3"). When picked out, it's a nice little halo, though. lol.

It's still at an awkward stage. Not enough to bun or even wear in a french roll along the back yet...sigh.... Gonna PS until summer.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];17999025]You will get there! You chopped off more than me (VERY brave!).
> 
> it also depends on how you look at it @faithVA. Shrunk it only looks 2". However, the nape stretches to the top of my shoulders. My crown has a bit to go before it gets NL (maybe 3"). When picked out, it's a nice little halo, though. lol.
> 
> It's still at an awkward stage. Not enough to bun or even wear in a french roll along the back yet...sigh.... Gonna PS until summer.


 
What PS are you going to do? It looks like I'm just going to do twist outs for a while until it is long enough to do something else. I bought some braid hair but I don't see myself braiding my hair anytime soon. And I can't seem to find a wig I like.


----------



## DarkJoy

Crochet braids. About 4 hrs install and an hour take down--which is why I do it so often. You can also easily M & S this way since its just cornrows.

When it's down for the week between installs, it's french rolls to PS the ends with Marley hair rolled in for thickness ....maybe I will take a pic of that for the TWA thread.

Holding out for bun length! faithVA


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> Oh, I see...the oil is from the One n' Only line? I have a bottle of that, I think mine is Argan Oil though. I think it has cones in it. I have to check.
> 
> Is there a way you can wear your hair so that you don't have to straighten it? That will help so much. Just laying off for a few weeks makes a world of difference.



The tea tree oil is by hollywood beauty. 
And I think I am going to plan to flat iron once a month, I am seeing my SO next weekend so I am going to flat iron then, otherwise I hope to not flat iron the rest of the month.

Just going to keep stretched curly styles hopefully. Been cowashing daily cause my hair doesnt keep curls past day two.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I passed this thread up too many times. Now I'm ready, I need help. For now I'm going back to being a straightened natural, because I LOVE the way my natural hair feels when its straight...its flowy but super thick. I'm afraid if I did a chemical process it wouldn't be the same. But I'm about to put in extensions next friday and take a break until summer, but when summer comes I wanna know what to do so...


*Hair profile?* ??? No one has ever been able to tell me. Mostly wavy and extremely frizzy, some curls the size of my finger or smaller, and did I mention frizz? And frizz, and some frizz in places (everywhere) sometimes (always). 
*Reggie and products? *Cowash daily with biolage...shampoo occasionally with whatever... don't really have a reggie anymore its so confusing. 

*How do you style your hair? *Bun, using As I am gel on my edges and giovanni leave in on the rest of my hair. 

*What problems do you have with your hair? *Frizz...it seems to be getting worse over time... I'm starting to think I'm conditioning too much but the knots aren't worth it if I don't. Also my scalp produces a lot of sweat (sebum) so I can't use heavy leave ins or it starts to smell (gross I know) because any fragrance mixed with natural body fragrance tends to smell sketch. Also uneven textures, my roots have no texture at all, they are just very loose and cottony, my ends hold a better curl.


----------



## DarkJoy

A few posts up I recommended kccc. That everything else makes my hair break. Well guess what?  I've been using it 4 days straight. Used some to twist last night and I have little balls of coils coming out in my fingers as I untwisted this morn. I saw this happening a cpl.days ago and assumed it was shed from my install. Some are.long hairs no bulbs and others are just tiny ends. 

About to go sulfate clarify and get this ish out and dc for the next 3 hrs. Sigh......


----------



## DarkJoy

Natural products arent always good for you!

I went back and took a closer look at the ingredients and found the culprits!

1. Agave: my hair hates aloe and breaks when an aloe leaf is even broken in the vicinity. Agave is in the same family as aloe.

2. Marshmallow root: I'm a tea rinser. tried this and it worked great for about a week...then? break city. So there ya go.

Another one for the trash bin... *sigh* goodbye KCCC! It's been real....


----------



## hnntrr

Update: almost a week ito CG method (starting with noo brushes, then switched to no sulfates silicones or protiens on wednesday). Its weird how well my hair is responding to this new method. I have been bantu knotting my hair daily (* did twists today didnt work out well) so I have been daily cowashing with aubrey WC then knotting with eco styler argn oil... So I had that as I am coconut cleansing conditioner so i decided to use it to hey any eco styler build up off my hair. And its really protein based which had me worried. But i have used it twice this week and have had noo issues with protein, especially since the eco styler has protein in it.  

So its making me wonder if all the cones on my hair were trapping protein in my hair which kept making me overload? So far my hair has been really soft and feels moisturied but strong...in a different way than it had before...it feels clean and there are more curl definition!

So I am excited for the next few weeks.

Also I bought giovanni leave in not knowing its also a heat protectant.. so I have checked the bottle at least 5 times and cross referenced it with soluable and non soluable silicones and it doesnt seem to have any sulfates, PEGS, parabens or pthalates in it. attaching the label. hopefully this will work as my flat ironing spray :s!?!


----------



## cami88

The one thing I hate about my hair aside from ssks are how thin and sad my ends are. How does one maintain thick and healthy ends? I am trimming them off little by little....


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy sorry your KCCC experience ended on a sour note. hnntrr I am glad that your hair is responding well to CG.

*UPDATE:* As you may recall, I have changed my protein treatment frequency from 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks (starting in Nov. 2012) b/c my hair was getting dry. I have been trying ways to introduce protein more frequently w/o the side effects, I think I found it. For my prepoo, I spritz my hair w/ water to get it slightly damp. Then I coated my hair w/ a thin layer of in my quinoa protein mix. Then I heavily coated w/ EVCO. Put a plastic cap on and slept w/ it overnite. The following morning, I rinsed then CW using SM PM. My hair was really soft. I then massaged a heavy doucing of my moisturizing DC, place a plastic cap for appx. 4 hrs while I did my weekend chores. I rinsed, put LI, sealed w/ EVOO, put some twisting cream and then 2-strand twists. I did my twist out this morning and my hair is shinny, soft and supple. Just how I like it.  I am going to do protein treatment every 2 weeks. I hope my hair responds the way it did today. 

I have been on a 6 mo Biotin challenge but I think I'm experiencing some acne which is a side effect of taking Biotin. I am sooo disappointed. I have about 2 more bottles left of the stuff. I am going to continue trying it for the next 2 weeks just to make sure its Biotin and not my monthly.

*STRUGGLES:* Bushy ends. I have tried everything except trimming to get my ends under control. The last time I trimmed all of my bushy ends w/in a month my ends became bushy again. Any help ladies?


----------



## Kindheart

Cruzankink are you using products with glycerin on your ends>?


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> *STRUGGLES:* Bushy ends. I have tried everything except trimming to get my ends under control. The last time I trimmed all of my bushy ends w/in a month my ends became bushy again. Any help ladies?



I am no expert, but it is possible that your bushy ends are recurring because you have mid-shaft splits. So when you trim, it didn't get the whole split, so you it reoccurs quickly. I am hoping that I am wrong though. 

I have had and have this issue. I thought I just had bushy ends and trimmed and trimmed and they just never went away. I found that the split was higher than I was trimming so I never got it and it continued to spread. I am currently doing protein treatments to prevent the splits from spreading until I can trim them off.


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> cami88;18008441[/USER]]The one thing I hate about my hair aside from ssks are how thin and sad my ends are. How does one maintain thick and healthy ends? I am trimming them off little by little....



If you have curly hair you have to walk on water with your hair 

I think you have to walk a fine line which would be DCing, doing protein treatments, keeping your ends moisturized and sealed at least every other day, being very gentle with your ends with detangling and very low manipulation. The longer you can go without manipulating your ends the better.


----------



## A856

I'm currently 2yrs into my transition w/o the BC. I did do a "mini"  chop this past Christmas eve. Ever since then I've been at a lost, for styling my hair. I still have some permed strands so my wash n go's are still struggling. I want/need to go and get my hair done professionally, I'm just looking for the right person/shop. 

I'm going to read this entire thread, I'll be back with questions.....

*subscribing*


----------



## felic1

@A856...Good morning my sister! Did you say you had done a big chop? Did  I read that right? You still have a few permed strands. If you are going completely natural and need your curl pattern, a Terressentials mud wash detox might work. If you can not afford the Terressentials, you could use bentionite clay with ACV with the detox instructions from terressentials. Perhaps others will chime in. I do not have the longest hair in the land. YET. The mudwash detox gave me my natural ringlets back, The website talks about the plastics and other poor product choices that are still coating our hair. They have a lot of good information. www.terressentials.com


----------



## Cruzankink

Kindheart said:


> @Cruzankink are you using products with glycerin on your ends>?


 
Kindheart I am using products w/ glycerin. After my weekly CW, I use Giovanni DLI where glycerin is 6/25 ingredients. For everyday moisture, I use SM CES where glycerin is 6/16 ingredients. Since I've been natural, I've never had any known issues w/ glycerin. I didn't think it could be the culprit of my bushy ends. I know that glycerin contributes to frizz for my curly haired sistas. But I have kinky and not curly hair so shrinkage and not frizz is an issue for me. I understood that if you live in a hot humid climate like me a product w/ glycerin actually benefits hair since it attracts water to moisturize hair. I guess what I'm saying is I don't want glycerin to be the cause of my bushy ends... In everything else, glycerin products work for me.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I am no expert, but it is possible that your bushy ends are recurring because you have mid-shaft splits. So when you trim, it didn't get the whole split, so you it reoccurs quickly. I am hoping that I am wrong though.
> 
> I have had and have this issue. I thought I just had bushy ends and trimmed and trimmed and they just never went away. I found that the split was higher than I was trimming so I never got it and it continued to spread. I am currently doing protein treatments to prevent the splits from spreading until I can trim them off.


 
faithVA I've had damaged ends before and my current ends don't show the brittleness and breakage as my damaged ends did. But I must admit, I haven't thought more about damage/spilts b/c I thought I cut them off back in Aug 2012 and my scheduled trims keep whatever splits at bay. Also I haven't been using products, tools, or styles that would encourage damage hair or seen any breakage that indicates damage. Next wash day I will look more closely since you indicated that it might be mid shaft splits and not split-ends.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> faithVA I've had damaged ends before and my current ends don't show the brittleness and breakage as my damaged ends did. But I must admit, I haven't thought more about damage/spilts b/c I thought I cut them off back in Aug 2012 and my scheduled trims keep whatever splits at bay. Also I haven't been using products, tools, or styles that would encourage damage hair or seen any breakage that indicates damage. Next wash day I will look more closely since you indicated that it might be mid shaft splits and not split-ends.



You could very well be right. Won't hurt to check. 

If you aren't seeing any signs, then maybe it is just a technique issue.


----------



## DarkJoy

I agree sounds like they may be splitting Cruzankink? Have you pulled a couple random hairs and looked to see if there were splits?  Also, are the ends really dry as well?


----------



## faithVA

^^Can you see mid-shaft splits on natural hair easily? I have seen them on relaxed hair. I can't see them on my own hair. I just know based on my analysis what to look for.

But unlike Cruzankink, I have actually signs. Since she isn't seeing any signs maybe it's something else.


----------



## A856

felic1 said:


> @A856...Good morning my sister! Did you say you had done a big chop? Did  I read that right? You still have a few permed strands. If you are going completely natural and need your curl pattern, a Terressentials mud wash detox might work. If you can not afford the Terressentials, you could use bentionite clay with ACV with the detox instructions from terressentials. Perhaps others will chime in. I do not have the longest hair in the land. YET. The mudwash detox gave me my natural ringlets back, The website talks about the plastics and other poor product choices that are still coating our hair. They have a lot of good information. www.terressentials.com




Morning! I need to go back & edit my post. I did a mini chop,I had washed my hair and was putting it in a ponytail...saw the scraggly ends and cut. So no my hair isn't completely natural all over, but I'm working on it. 
Thanks for the info on the clay product, I've seen it mentioned here before, now I'm going to do more research!


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> ^^Can you see mid-shaft splits on natural hair easily? I have seen them on relaxed hair. I can't see them on my own hair. I just know based on my analysis what to look for.
> 
> But unlike Cruzankink, I have actually signs. Since she isn't seeing any signs maybe it's something else.


I can see them on my hair pretty good @faithVA. Since my hair is too short to just pull in front of eyes to see, every now and then I'll pluck a few from random spots and have a good look. I could clearly see mid-shaft splits when I had them *knocks wood* and my hair is pretty fine stranded.


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> I agree sounds like they may be splitting @Cruzankink? Have you pulled a couple random hairs and looked to see if there were splits? Also, are the ends really dry as well?


 


faithVA said:


> ^^Can you see mid-shaft splits on natural hair easily? I have seen them on relaxed hair. I can't see them on my own hair. I just know based on my analysis what to look for.
> 
> But unlike Cruzankink, I have actually signs. Since she isn't seeing any signs maybe it's something else.


 
@faithVA and @DarkJoy Maybe in the last 5-6 mos I've been living in blissful ignorance. I haven't pull any hairs or check my shed hairs to see if its splitting b/c I don't think I'm doing anything to make them split. And yes, my ends are dry but not what it was when I knew it was damaged. However, now that you both mentioned splits, I'm officially worried. Like faithVA, I have never seen mid-shaft splits or split ends in my natural hair only when my hair was relaxed. I have seen break points in my natural hair (they look slightly opaque and when i pull my hair break off). However, I haven't seen these since my hair was heat damaged. I going to start a full investigation. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I don't know what to do. My hair feels good. I haven't done anything to it other than m/s in over a week. 

We were in FL and my hair still feels supple and  springy.

I did a mudwash before I left. It really helps everything adhere and absorb/adsorb better. 

Do I leave well enough alone and wait until the weekend? I feel I should be doing something.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Let me make a note to Cruzankink and faithVA--come to think of it, the only time I've been able to see mid shaft splits is on dry stretched hair. I NEVER noticed it when it's in its coily state... interesting!
_____
Update: Still some breakage today but not as bad. I am going on full CG to re-moisturize--that KCCC dried it the hell out. It feels pretty obvious now since it's sulfated out. I went bought her all time faves this morn to heal her: SM PM, V05 condish's (.89c!!!), and will head out today for her fave DC since I'm clean out of AO BC.

Going on learning from past mistakes, I will NOT reinstall crochet braids until she's back up to par. All that ever did in my pre-LHCF days was make it all worse and breakage so bad it thinned it out. I'll alternate between kinky wigs and phoney buns.

Seems like my hair mostly enjoys things from my kitchen and grease to style (flax seed gel and mixed butters). Oh well, I'd hoped to make my life easier, but she aint having it. Picky b----!!


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi Giiirrrllll, leave well enough alone! I'm curious, what else do you want to do w/ your hair if what you're doing is making it supple and springy?


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> HanaKuroi Giiirrrllll, leave well enough alone! I'm curious, what else do you want to do w/ your hair if what you're doing is making it supple and springy?



I agree. You have me confused HanaKuroi. You say my hair is good. What should I do  What? Huh?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just came back home to Alaska Saturday and the temperature and climate are harsh right now. Should I be proactive? Or wait until my hair starts behaving badly? 


Lol Cruzankink and faithVA

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18010603]I just came back home to Alaska Saturday and the temperature and climate are harsh right now. Should I be proactive? Or wait until my hair starts behaving badly?
> 
> 
> Lol Cruzankink and faithVA
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



When you say proactive what are you thinking of?

I guess Thursday you can do a moisturizing treatment and then start heavy sealing. The friday wrap it up or put it up as best you can and keep it covered.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair will start drying out from my dry house and cold dry air outside. Should I wait or dc or cowash? This hydrated skin and hair won't last much longer. I feel like Keenan Ivory Wayans in Hollywood Shuffle.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

I would suggest to do what you did for supple hair in Alaskan climate. My natural hair has not experienced cold weather for more than a week so I don't know what to tell you. I know many people complain about humidity but in the tropics my hair has been doing well.


----------



## faithVA

So y'all have me sitting here trying to pull out shed hairs to see if I can see a mid-shaft split.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> When you say proactive what are you thinking of?
> 
> I guess Thursday you can do a moisturizing treatment and then start heavy sealing. The friday wrap it up or put it up as best you can and keep it covered.



I mean dc and moisture with a heavy sealer. I don't want to over moisturize either. 

I didn't realize how harsh it is up here. I want to hold onto and try and keep everything in balance if possible.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

When I lived in Michigan I got a humidifier for the winter months since the air was so dry the skin in my nose would crack then bleed. If it did that to my skin it was worse on my hair. Maybe you should invest in one.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> So y'all have me sitting here trying to pull out shed hairs to see if I can see a mid-shaft split.


 
faithVA LMAO!!! That's what I'm gonna do this weekend.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> So y'all have me sitting here trying to pull out shed hairs to see if I can see a mid-shaft split.


 Dont wanna make you paranoid faith! But then again, I don't bother waiting for shed--I pluck that sucker to see the bulb too! 



HanaKuroi said:


> I mean dc and moisture with a heavy sealer. I don't want to over moisturize either.
> 
> I didn't realize how harsh it is up here. I want to hold onto and try and keep everything in balance if possible.


I understand HanaKuroi--Where I live it's dry YEAR ROUND which probably accounts for most of my hair problems.Don't wait until it's dry and crunchy but dont go HAM worrying about losing the moisture either. Maybe just start with your regular climate reggi next wash day and heavy seal that sucker. Cruz has a great idea about the humdifier! Lemme go pull mines out.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

OK I'm tired of trying to fight this battle on my own; I need help:

Hair profile? E.g 4B, really fine strands, density.. 
Mostly 4A I guess; medium to fine strands; normal density; coarse strands; growing out permanent color. last 3" are colored.

Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products
Cowash almost daily with tresemme naturals, Giovanni conditioners, V05conditioners.
Haven't been DCing regularly but when I do I use Giovanni SAS. Will be ordering another steamer soon.
Leave in conditioner/ moisturizer: KCCC. recently purchased UFD Good Hair. various oils to seal.
How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc
WnG 100% of the time

What problems do you have with your hair? 
Hair doesn't retain any moisture. I've tried LOC, LCO, LC, LO  my ends are especially dry. I have SSKs but no breakage that I've noticed.

my wet texture is completely different from my dry texture. I believe if I were to ever achieve optimum moisture levels I'd see my "real" texture


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18010683]I mean dc and moisture with a heavy sealer. I don't want to over moisturize either.
> 
> I didn't realize how harsh it is up here. I want to hold onto and try and keep everything in balance if possible.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yes, I think it is a good idea. Get as much moisture into your hair as you can and then seal it. Then cover your hair as much as possible.

I also agree with the humidifier.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Dont wanna make you paranoid faith! But then again, I don't bother waiting for shed--I pluck that sucker to see the bulb too!
> 
> 
> I understand HanaKuroi--Where I live it's dry YEAR ROUND which probably accounts for most of my hair problems.Don't wait until it's dry and crunchy but dont go HAM worrying about losing the moisture either. Maybe just start with your regular climate reggi next wash day and heavy seal that sucker. Cruz has a great idea about the humdifier! Lemme go pull mines out.



Girl I'm not plucking anything out my head uch: I may find a bushy one and cut it though.


----------



## HanaKuroi

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> OK I'm tired of trying to fight this battle on my own; I need help:
> 
> Hair profile? E.g 4B, really fine strands, density..
> Mostly 4A I guess; medium to fine strands; normal density; coarse strands;  growing out permanent color. last 3" are colored.
> 
> Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products
> Cowash almost daily with tresemme naturals, Giovanni conditioners, V05conditioners.
> Haven't been DCing regularly but when I do I use Giovanni SAS. Will be ordering another steamer soon.
> Leave in conditioner/ moisturizer: KCCC. recently purchased UFD Good Hair. various oils to seal.
> How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc
> WnG 100% of the time
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> Hair doesn't retain any moisture. I've tried LOC, LCO, LC, LO  my ends are especially dry. I have SSKs but no breakage that I've noticed.



I say protein. Not the heavy kind. Giovanni's the one without the cone in it, or millcreek botanicals or ion. 

Wait a minute. What do you moisturize and seal with?

You need to dc with a dc not a regular conditioner. I am too tired to find the link but Dc's are made differently from regular conditioners. 

As far as the protein conditioners go, do you ever use them?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18011941]OK I'm tired of trying to fight this battle on my own; I need help:
> 
> Hair profile? E.g 4B, really fine strands, density..
> Mostly 4A I guess; medium to fine strands; normal density; coarse strands;  growing out permanent color. last 3" are colored.
> 
> Reggie and products? E.g wash and DC weekly with X, Y, and Z products
> Cowash almost daily with tresemme naturals, Giovanni conditioners, V05conditioners.
> Haven't been DCing regularly but when I do I use Giovanni SAS. Will be ordering another steamer soon.
> Leave in conditioner/ moisturizer: KCCC. recently purchased UFD Good Hair. various oils to seal.
> How do you style your hair? E.g I wear it out, or bun etc
> WnG 100% of the time
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> Hair doesn't retain any moisture. I've tried LOC, LCO, LC, LO  my ends are especially dry. I have SSKs but no breakage that I've noticed.



Are you low porosity? 
How often do you clarify? 
How often do you do a protein treatment?

And as nice as Giovanni SAS is, I don't believe it is a deep conditioner. It is more of a daily rinse out conditioner.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I say protein. Not the heavy kind. Giovanni's the one without the cone in it, or millcreek botanicals or ion.
> 
> Wait a minute. What do you moisturize and seal with?
> 
> You need to dc with a dc not a regular conditioner. I am too tired to find the link but Dc's are made differently from regular conditioners.
> 
> As far as the protein conditioners go, do you ever use them?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Dang you fast. You said what i was going to say or did say after you


----------



## APrayer4Hair

HanaKuroi said:


> I say protein. Not the heavy kind. Giovanni's the one without the cone in it, or millcreek botanicals or ion.
> 
> Wait a minute. What do you moisturize and seal with?
> Kinky Curly Knot today or Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair. Been using the UFD as of late.
> 
> You need to dc with a dc not a regular conditioner. I am too tired to find the link but Dc's are made differently from regular conditioners. I ave the worst time trying to find DCs. I have Silk Elements DC but didn't really notice any benefits... Silicon mix worked well when I was relaxed. maybe  I can give that a try again.
> 
> As far as the protein conditioners go, do you ever use them?
> Sporadically. I have AO GPB.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 



faithVA said:


> Are you low porosity? I believe so. some products just sit on my hair.
> 
> How often do you clarify?
> I last clarified about 1 week ago. I don't do it on schedule.
> 
> How often do you do a protein treatment?
> idk....I'm beginning to think this is the problem
> 
> 
> And as nice as Giovanni SAS is, I don't believe it is a deep conditioner. It is more of a daily rinse out conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Dang you fast. You said what i was going to say or did say after you



I say great minds think alike. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

>



Don't use any cones.

Kcnt is a leave-in not a moisturizer.

 U need something like Qhemets brbc or oyin hair dew and seal with jbco or a pomade.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18012087]



 Why are you in jail?

I wasn't doing protein either because I couldn't figure it out. I still don't have it down but it's better. Since you  like Giovanni products, try Giovanni NutraFix for a protein treatment. 

You still need a real DC. Aubrey Organics is a good place to start. And if you are low porosity, try the White Camellia. The others may be too heavy.

After you rinse your conditioner, baggy for 15 minutes to let the water absorb into your strands before you start your process.

Even though low porosity hair needs protein it doesn't like a lot of it. And from what I read ecostylers have protein which you are using every day. So I'm not sure if you have too much protein with the ecostyler or not enough. 

And since I don't WNG, I'm not sure how to tell you to seal.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Don't use any cones.
> 
> Kcnt is a leave-in not a moisturizer.
> 
> U need something like Qhemets brbc or oyin hair dew and seal with jbco or a pomade.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



If she is low porosity she may not be able to do this. She may end up with a greasy head.  Definitely agree with the cones.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> If she is low porosity she may not be able to do this. She may end up with a greasy head.  Definitely agree with the cones.



I don't know much about low porosity. I don't know about my own hair's porosity. I did the water test once but then I read that it is inaccurate.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't know much about low porosity. I don't know about my own hair's porosity. I did the water test once but then I read that it is inaccurate.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Based on the type of products your hair seems to like, I would say that your hair is normal porosity. I don't use the water test either. Usually a low porosity person can tell because they apply products to their hair and it just sits there. Doesn't matter whether it is conditioner, moisturizer or oil. It sits on the surface. 

So when they try to use heavy products they don't work. For normal porosity hair, it will usually soak into the strands.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

HanaKuroi said:


> Don't use any cones.
> 
> I avoid cones as much as possible. Will take another look.
> 
> Kcnt is a leave-in not a moisturizer.
> 
> I know, I know...
> 
> U need something like Qhemets brbc or oyin hair dew and seal with jbco or a pomade.
> 
> Ill take a look at qhemets. The UFD is a similar consistency to oyin.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



10 characters?!


----------



## APrayer4Hair

faithVA said:


> Why are you in jail? Because I should know better.
> 
> I wasn't doing protein either because I couldn't figure it out. I still don't have it down but it's better. Since you  like Giovanni products, try Giovanni NutraFix for a protein treatment. I'll def try the nutrafix. I love Giovanni.
> 
> You still need a real DC. Aubrey Organics is a good place to start. And if you are low porosity, try the White Camellia. The others may be too heavy.
> I hated the HSR. I'll give WC a shot.
> 
> After you rinse your conditioner, baggy for 15 minutes to let the water absorb into your strands before you start your process.
> Interesting...
> 
> Even though low porosity hair needs protein it doesn't like a lot of it. And from what I read ecostylers have protein which you are using every day. So I'm not sure if you have too much protein with the ecostyler or not enough.
> I only put Eco on my edges if I'm using it. Never on the length.
> 
> And since I don't WNG, I'm not sure how to tell you to seal.



I'm sitting here with GPB mixed with Megatek on my head right now. We'll see if this helps.


----------



## faithVA

So I have midshaft splits which isn't surprising. It's really hard working with my hair at this length. My shrinkage is off the chain, so trying to do any style is tough. So I am going to try ION protein every 2 weeks to see if I can keep the splits under control and then dust every 6 to 8 weeks. 

I've been reading up on midshaft splits and the reading encourages obviously not manipulating the hair so much and not overstretching it, along with the obvious things of being gentle while manipulating. I can choose a style which only reguires weekly manipulation but then my scalp is mad at me. Or I can cowash 2x to 3x a week where my scalp is happy but then I have to manipulate it more. So for right now my scalp wins out until it is healthier. So to reduce the manipulation I will be wearing puffs for a while. And to stretch my hair out at night, I will be doing a bantu knot/pin curl thingee to keep it stretched at least a little bit. 

Let's see if this works better. It's worth a try.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> So I have midshaft splits which isn't surprising. It's really hard working with my hair at this length. My shrinkage is off the chain, so trying to do any style is tough. So I am going to try ION protein every 2 weeks to see if I can keep the splits under control and then dust every 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> I've been reading up on midshaft splits and the reading encourages obviously not manipulating the hair so much and not overstretching it, along with the obvious things of being gentle while manipulating. I can choose a style which only reguires weekly manipulation but then my scalp is mad at me. Or I can cowash 2x to 3x a week where my scalp is happy but then I have to manipulate it more. So for right now my scalp wins out until it is healthier. So to reduce the manipulation I will be wearing puffs for a while. And to stretch my hair out at night, I will be doing a bantu knot/pin curl thingee to keep it stretched at least a little bit.
> 
> Let's see if this works better. It's worth a try.


 
faithVA Were you able to see your splits w/ the naked eye? Did you have to stretch your hair in order to see them?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];18014669]faithVA Were you able to see your splits w/ the naked eye? Did you have to stretch your hair in order to see them?




I couldn't see a thing. I took the shed hair from wash day and looked at 5 pieces. Then I look at shed hair from this morning. 


So if you are able to do it let me know how you did it.


----------



## DarkJoy

Aww sorry faith. Are you using Combs? I heard they can create them too. Which is why seamless is so pushed here.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Aww sorry faith. Are you using Combs? I heard they can create them too. Which is why seamless is so pushed here.



My combs are seamless. I have them dang ol hairsense combs or whatever they are. 

It's just something I will have to live with until my hair is long enough to put into 2 strand twists regularly. These are probably just from the manipulation I am doing because my hair is short and I'm trying to work on my scalp.


----------



## gn1g

*Type: *3c. fine transitioning to natural for a year.
*Style:* updos french rolls and buns
*Regiment:* Wash every 2 weeks prepoo with oil, henna once a month, tea rinses and grease my scalp 2 times a week.  *Moisturizer:* My hair loves HE hello hydration, I use skala ceremide poo, and I use babasu oil or sunflower oil as an oil rinse or prepoo.  grease my scalp with the green dax.  I really like rooibos tea as a rinse but it dries my scalp out however there is no shedding.  I use green teas, orange teas and a variety of other good teas according to their properties as a rinse.  For *protein Tx *I use Duo-Tex or henna treatment mixed with honey, babasu oil, hello hydration, cocoa and orange tea for the color.  On very rare occassions maybe once a year I will also use Nexxus Polymedic - Emergency Reconstructor. 

My problem: shedding and split scraggly ends.
the very reason I came to this site is because of excess shedding, which I still have that problem. If I wash it too often it sheds, After one week it starts to shed excessively.  No matter what treatments I try it shedds and the ends seems to split immediately.  I've tried sew-ins which seem to be a no-no for fine hair, when I take the sew in down seems that I loose a bag of my own hair.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2693 said:
			
		

> gn1g[/USER];18015401]*Type: *3c. fine transitioning to natural for a year.
> *Style:* updos french rolls and buns
> *Regiment:* Wash every 2 weeks prepoo with oil, henna once a month, tea rinses and grease my scalp 2 times a week.  *Moisturizer:* My hair loves HE hello hydration, I use skala ceremide poo, and I use babasu oil or sunflower oil as an oil rinse or prepoo.  grease my scalp with the green dax.  I really like rooibos tea as a rinse but it dries my scalp out however there is no shedding.  I use green teas, orange teas and a variety of other good teas according to their properties as a rinse.  For *protein Tx *I use Duo-Tex or henna treatment mixed with honey, babasu oil, hello hydration, cocoa and orange tea for the color.  On very rare occassions maybe once a year I will also use Nexxus Polymedic - Emergency Reconstructor.
> 
> My problem: shedding and split scraggly ends.
> the very reason I came to this site is because of excess shedding, which I still have that problem. If I wash it too often it sheds, After one week it starts to shed excessively.  No matter what treatments I try it shedds and the ends seems to split immediately.  I've tried sew-ins which seem to be a no-no for fine hair, when I take the sew in down seems that I loose a bag of my own hair.



Can't help with the shedding. I do have some questions about the splits.

What do you use for your moisturizing DC? and how often are you DCing? How often do you do your protein treatment. 

When was your last trim? And how soon after your trim did you start to see splits?

What are you securing your bun/french roll with?


----------



## gn1g

faithVA said:


> Can't help with the shedding. I do have some questions about the splits.
> 
> What do you use for your moisturizing DC? and how often are you DCing? How often do you do your protein treatment.
> 
> When was your last trim? And how soon after your trim did you start to see splits?
> 
> What are you securing your bun/french roll with?


 

I deep condition everytime I wash however not with hear, usually use the Olive oil replenshing packs. Protein treatments once or twice a month in the form of henna or duo-tex.

I trim every 2 months. 

my buns with and ouchless ban and french rolls with bobby pins.


_what can be done to prevent mid-shaft split?_
_can a chelating poo do the same thing as the terressential mud detox?_


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2693 said:
			
		

> gn1g[/USER];18015639]
> 
> I deep condition everytime I wash however not with hear, usually use the Orrs packet reconstructor.  Protein treatments once or twice a month in the form of henna or duo-tex.
> 
> I trim every 2 months.
> 
> my buns with and ouchless ban and french rolls with bobby pins.
> 
> 
> _what can be done to prevent mid-shaft split?_
> _can a chelating poo do the same thing as the terressential mud detox?_



I'm still missing what you are using for your moisturizing DC. Are you DCing with the Olive Oil? With the amount of protein you are using, you may want to use something more moisturizing and without protein in it as your moisturizing DC. The Olive Oil pak has collagen as well as some cones. You may no be getting enough moisture to your hair to handle the protein.

Usually its best to do a moisturizing DC after your protein treatment. But if you are using the Olive Oil after the DuoText or the Henna, then you are just putting protein on top of protein.


----------



## gn1g

faithVA said:


> I'm still missing what you are using for your moisturizing DC. Are you DCing with the Olive Oil? With the amount of protein you are using, you may want to use something more moisturizing and without protein in it as your moisturizing DC. The Olive Oil pak has collagen as well as some cones. You may no be getting enough moisture to your hair to handle the protein.
> 
> Usually its best to do a moisturizing DC after your protein treatment. But if you are using the Olive Oil after the DuoText or the Henna, then you are just putting protein on top of protein.


 

I always follow the protein with a moisturizing conditioner.  Usually the Hello Hydration or Kenra moisturizer.


----------



## faithVA

gn1g said:


> I always follow the protein with a moisturizing conditioner.  Usually the Hello Hydration or Kenra moisturizer.



Hello Hydration isn't a deep conditioner. The Kenra is ok though. 

I do think your moisture/protein is off. But I'm not familiar enough with the products you are using to tell you which way you are out of balance. Since you are transitioning it's a little harder. You have too much protein for a natural, but it may be fine for you as a transitioner.

Any transitioners? relaxed ladies in here?


----------



## faithVA

gn1g said:


> _what can be done to prevent mid-shaft split?_
> _can a chelating poo do the same thing as the terressential mud detox?_



Mid-shaft splits happen at weak points in the hair. So for curly hair that is everywhere you have a curl. Chemicals and manipulation weaken hair. 

Reducing the stretching and manipulation of hair is the best prevention.
Finger Detangling, then seamless combs
Protective, low manipulation styles
Not overstretching the hair/pulling it straight


The mudwash would be more like a clarifier. I don't know if it chelates or not. I've never used a chelating shampoo so not sure.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hello Hydration :water, stearyl alcohol, cyclopentasiloxane, cetyl alcohol, stearamidopropyl dimethylamine, dimethicone, vanilla planifolia fruit extract, cocos nucifera (coconut) milk, fragrance, glutamic acid, benzyl alcohol, edta, methylchloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone, blue 1

It has dimethicone. Clarify and stay away from cones. The ors has cones too. Also, the ingredients aren't very good in that Hello Hydration.

gn1g

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Adding to the ladies gn1g I use henna and though it acts like a protein it is not a protein. I found my hair was starved for it after a while.

I am also a tea head. And fine haired heavy shedder. Nettle and Burdock mixed equally stopped my shed immediately. I mix equal parts and steep for just 15 min. Then put my DC on top for am hour. Does the trick.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Adding to the ladies gn1g I use henna and though it acts like a protein it is not a protein. I found my hair was starved for it after a while.
> 
> I am also a tea head. And fine haired heavy shedder. Nettle and Burdock mixed equally stopped my shed immediately. I mix equal parts and steep for just 15 min. Then put my DC on top for am hour. Does the trick.



Yes, I forgot about that. I used henna for a year  Did nothing for my damaged hair. Used ION Reconstructor my hair is turning around. I think saying that henna and coconut oil work like proteins are misleading. But I guess for some people it can make the hair feel stronger. 

I am going to try that nettle and burdock. I am a heavy shedder as well. But it seems to be less than before.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I need to go and look but it seems the QB brbc has nettle too. Something I use often has nettle and burdock root. Brb

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I couldn't see a thing. I took the shed hair from wash day and looked at 5 pieces. Then I look at shed hair from this morning.
> 
> So if you are able to do it let me know how you did it.


 
faithVA How then do you know its mid-shaft splits and not something else? I know after you hair analysis you BC a 2nd time. Did it not get all the damage out?


----------



## HanaKuroi

The Qhemets Biologics burdock root butter cream has burdock and nettle as the first two ingredients.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> faithVA How then do you know its mid-shaft splits and not something else? I know after you hair analysis you BC a 2nd time. Did it not get all the damage out?



I spoke with the person over the phone and described my hair to her and she said that's a mid-shaft split. She said on my hair as the split grows it, it makes it look like the ends are bushy and trimming doesn't straighten it out because I haven't gotten to the base of the split. So I sent her a sample of hair and she confirmed it. 

When I BCd I did get all of the heat damage, but as it is growing out I am still damaging it. So catch 22. Unfortunately with my analysis, because my hair was so damaged I didn't get a regimen to follow so I am still learning what works for my hair. What I didn't know to do, that would have helped, was to use a protein reconstructor a few days after I color. My hair may have been more manageable and less dry.

Without wearing wigs or putting my hair in extensions though, some of the damage was unavoidable. My curl pattern is very tight and my shrinkage is about 75%. So there is no way to style my hair without pulling on it. And there is no way to not pull on my hair every day. So until it grows out another 2", there is a lot of manipulation involved.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> The Qhemets Biologics burdock root butter cream has burdock and nettle as the first two ingredients.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



You don't use that on your scalp though do you? I am assuming that the nettle/burdock mix needs to go on your scalp right?


----------



## gn1g

HanaKuroi where do you purchase the Qhemets Biologics burdock root butter cream.

I use to use nettle tea and or the tincture mixed with water, I will try adding burdock root to that as well to see if I can stop this shedding before my head of hair is transparent.

DarkJoy, faithVA also what deep moisturizing conditioners do you all recommend?  I read somewhere that Kenra moisturizer made someone shed.


----------



## faithVA

gn1g said:


> HanaKuroi where do you purchase the Qhemets Biologics burdock root butter cream.
> 
> I use to use nettle tea and or the tincture mixed with water, I will try adding burdock root to that as well to see if I can stop this shedding before my head of hair is transparent.
> 
> DarkJoy, faithVA also what deep moisturizing conditioners do you all recommend?  I read somewhere that Kenra moisturizer made someone shed.



I use Aubrey Organics. My hair is real fickle 

I know quite a few people like the Silk Elements from Sally's.

Darcy's, Silk Dreams and Shescentit are also favorites. 

I used Kenra once. If it made my hair she I couldn't tell it. It was just too thick for my hair. But I know lots of people like it.


----------



## DarkJoy

My hair used to be like brillo  gn1g.now its like cotton. 

Aubery organics blue Camomile is ultra hydrating. That is really all I need. Others will have suggestions.

Oolong tea is also very hydrating and softening. I use it with nettle and Burdock in a sprayer as my leave in. Daily shed control and softening.

I use the cheapo  Vo5 moisture milk now to cowash since the BC is too expensive to use almost daily. They are very moisturizing too and lasts a day.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> You don't use that on your scalp though do you? I am assuming that the nettle/burdock mix needs to go on your scalp right?



I don't intentionally avoid my scalp nor do I part and apply it either. I don't think that helps answer your question. 

The  brbc is  semi regular part of my routine. I use it often and rebuy when I am out. I use the Qhemets cocoa tree detangling ghee more often only because I am wetting my hair more frequently. The ctdg contains nettle too.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

gn1g said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi where do you purchase the Qhemets Biologics burdock root butter cream.
> 
> I use to use nettle tea and or the tincture mixed with water, I will try adding burdock root to that as well to see if I can stop this shedding before my head of hair is transparent.
> 
> DarkJoy, faithVA also what deep moisturizing conditioners do you all recommend?  I read somewhere that Kenra moisturizer made someone shed.



http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

Ok, good news for me. I do have mid-shaft splits and lots of breakage but I don't have to cut any more off for a while. I was told to just do protein treatments every other week and to moisturize my hair every day and then dust on my regular schedule. She things that will be enough to turn my hair around. 

I haven't seen decent ends in years. That would be so nice if they turned around.


----------



## hnntrr

Is there such thing as having a mixture of fine and coarse strands? I think my nape/temples and behind my ears (so around my hair line..could be baby hair too) may be fine hair while the rest is coarse...which would explain why those are my major trouble areas (esp in my temples as its realy thin there and has been for as long as i can remember) if there is such a thing how do i del with fine AND coarse strands?

Or does this mean there is damage?


----------



## NefertariBlu

^^^ l have a mixture of fine and thick strands. The front of my hair is thick/fine. At the front, its thicker and at the temples its thinner. . The back of my hair is very fine. The strands look really fine. I only noticed it this week when l was removing shed hair.


----------



## Cruzankink

hnntrr said:


> Is there such thing as having a mixture of fine and coarse strands? I think my nape/temples and behind my ears (so around my hair line..could be baby hair too) may be fine hair while the rest is coarse...which would explain why those are my major trouble areas (esp in my temples as its realy thin there and has been for as long as i can remember) if there is such a thing how do i del with fine AND coarse strands?
> 
> Or does this mean there is damage?


 
@hnntrr Just like you can have a mixture of hair textures (ie. 4a, 3b) you can have a mixture of fine and coarse strands. I have fine strands. I too noticed that the hair behind my ears and temples seem to be finer than the rest of my hair and I'm not talking about baby hair either. Now that I'm natural it makes sense that when I was relaxed the hair in those area broke easily. I've learned in retrospect that even though I'd use mild relaxers I'd leave it in all of my hair for the same amount of time w/o considering areas that may not need to have a relaxer in that long.

The bonus here is that you've already acknowledged that you have sections of hair that are different than others. Now you can venture into what products to use w/ fine & coarse hair or if you need different products for both types, etc. In my experience manipulation is key in dealing w/ my finer strands. When detangling/styling I am sure to be extra gentle in those area. Also, if you're heat styling lower the heat when styling your fine strand areas. If after you've tried gentler manipulation techniques, products that correspond w/ the areas, etc. and you're hair is still thinning/breaking then it may be damaged.


----------



## Cruzankink

hnntrr said:


> Is there such thing as having a mixture of fine and coarse strands? I think my nape/temples and behind my ears (so around my hair line..could be baby hair too) may be fine hair while the rest is coarse...which would explain why those are my major trouble areas (esp in my temples as its realy thin there and has been for as long as i can remember) if there is such a thing how do i del with fine AND coarse strands?
> 
> Or does this mean there is damage?


 
sorry I double clicked


----------



## Kindheart

faithVA said:


> Ok, good news for me. I do have mid-shaft splits and lots of breakage but I don't have to cut any more off for a while. I was told to just do protein treatments every other week and to moisturize my hair every day and then dust on my regular schedule. She things that will be enough to turn my hair around.
> 
> I haven't seen decent ends in years. That would be so nice if they turned around.



faithVA i m experiencing mid shaft split ends aswell ,i  trimmed my hair in dec 
Correct  me If i'm wrong ,you seem to be using mostly natural products and a low manipulation regime like me ,i wonder what causes them .


----------



## faithVA

[USER=266942 said:
			
		

> Kindheart[/USER];18021017]@faithVA i m experiencing mid shaft split ends aswell ,i trimmed my hair in dec
> Correct me If i'm wrong ,you seem to be using mostly natural products and a low manipulation regime like me ,i wonder what causes them .


 
Curly hair is prone to mid-shaft splits just because of the number of bends in the hair. The constant pulling on the bends can cause them to weaken over time. 

I wouldn't say my regimen is low manipulation because I am wearing a fro. So that thing has to be picked out every day. So everytime I put the comb in it and pull it, or when I take my fingers and pull it or whatever I'm doing to it, I am stressing my curls. So it makes sense that i have them. As my hair gets longer and I can put it away for longer periods of time, I don't think they will be as much of an issue.

You are on the right track. Using the right protein regularly, moisturizing often and being gentle with the hair is the best things to do to keep things under control.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

The protein treatment made my hair feel stronger but didn't really help with the frizz and moisture retention (well maybe a little) my curls always dry crunchy...maybe it's because I moisturize on wet hair but if I don't products don't absorb well


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18021471]The protein treatment made my hair feel stronger but didn't really help with the frizz and moisture retention (well maybe a little) my curls always dry crunchy...maybe it's because I moisturize on wet hair but if I don't products don't absorb well


 
I think the drying crunchy is that it isn't retaining enough moisture. So its somewhere in between the stage of moisturized and dry. I have this same issue.

What protein treatment did you use?

What did you use to moisturize?

I'm sorry if you already stated this. I'm having a hard time keeping up with the different hair scenarios


----------



## APrayer4Hair

faithVA said:


> I think the drying crunchy is that it isn't retaining enough moisture. So its somewhere in between the stage of moisturized and dry. I have this same issue.
> 
> What protein treatment did you use?
> 
> What did you use to moisturize?
> 
> I'm sorry if you already stated this. I'm having a hard time keeping up with the different hair scenarios



No worries faith!

I used a mix of AO GOB and Megatek for protein and moisturized with UFD good hair. Can't remember if I sealed with an oil. 

ETA: I first sprayed my hair with some Jane Carter's moisturizing spray... I think I'll leave that out today


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18021523]No worries faith!
> 
> I used a mix of AO GOB and Megatek for protein and moisturized with UFD good hair. Can't remember if I sealed with an oil.
> 
> ETA: I first sprayed my hair with some Jane Carter's moisturizing spray... I think I'll leave that out today


 
At some point in the future consider trying a protein reconstructor. AO GPB is good, but there are different levels of protein. I would consider AO GPB a protein conditioner. I would consider a reconstructor more like a light treatment. And then something like Aphogee 2 step a heavy treatment. If you haven't done a true light treatment in a while you may want to put it on your schedule.

And as far as the moisturizing and sealing, that may just be a product issue. You may still be looking for the right ones for your hair. I know I am


----------



## APrayer4Hair

faithVA any recs for a reconstructor?

ETA I forgot u recommended Giovanni nutrafix


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18021589]@faithVA any recs for a reconstructor?
> 
> ETA I forgot u recommended Giovanni nutrafix


 
I have not used Giovanni nutrafix. I have ordered it. So if you want to wait until I try it before you get it, I should have it early next week.

I have tried Aphogee 2 step. It felt fine on my hair. But my hair seemed to shed a lot more after I used it. That could be coincidental.

This time around I used ION Reconstructor (from sally's). I noticed the difference within a few days.


----------



## DarkJoy

Le sigh...

Cowashed last night, sealed with my butter blend, satin bonnet, bed. It  was bone dry this morning?!?! It just sucked up all that cocoa, shea and mango butters to nothin! I had to think back to what I did so well 3 days ago. Aha! 

Dang olive oil. I stopped using it for ages for the price! I found some regular OO, not EVOO, on sale snapped it up for cooking. Grabbed it first to seal beause it was there.  works better for me than EVOO from what I recall. Of course, there was also that fingerful of grease I forgot too. Gotta stop doing a reggi when exhausted. I'm obviously more absent minded. 

cant wait til winter is over. heavy sealing wont be as necessary once the spring/summer is here.


----------



## greenandchic

I am seeing less breakage since I did a gloss treatment a few weeks ago.  I'm also keeping my hair baggied 3 days a week with a leave-in moisturizer.  Though I PS 99% of the time I had to come to terms with the fact that my hair needs regular care and treatment.  Not an excessive amount, but wash, condition/DC, style is not enough for me.

ETA: I'm also shampooing my scalp more and my scalp/skin feels healthier.  Cowashing exclusively doesn't work for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

faithVA can you stop wearing the afro, to reduce your mid-shaft splits?  Also, have you read this article about afros?   
http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/08/natural-hair-top-tip-dangers-of-afros.html


----------



## faithVA

[USER=299138 said:
			
		

> MileHighDiva[/USER];18023457]@faithVA can you stop wearing the afro, to reduce your mid-shaft splits? Also, have you read this article about afros?
> http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/08/natural-hair-top-tip-dangers-of-afros.html


 
I'm open to suggestions. I only have 3" of hair when stretched. Slightly shrunken its 1.5" to 2". Severely shrunken its 1/2"


----------



## ronie

Hi ladies, can someone please make suggestions for  a natural moisture mist that does not contain Aloe vera. I am looking for something ready made to moisturize my cornrows or twist while under wigs. I have been doing my  own water, rosewater and bee mine bee lovely but i want something with a bit more oils in it. Thank you much.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

ronie said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please make suggestions for a natural moisture mist that does not contain Aloe vera. I am looking for something ready made to moisturize my cornrows or twist while under wigs. I have been doing my own water, rosewater and bee mine bee lovely but i want something with a bit more oils in it. Thank you much.


 
What about Oyins Juices. I can't remeber if all of them have AV or not. I recently purchased a moisture spray by Jane Carter thats pretty good too. i'm pretty sure it doesn't contain AV.


----------



## Cruzankink

greenandchic said:


> I am seeing less breakage since I did a gloss treatment a few weeks ago. I'm also keeping my hair baggied 3 days a week with a leave-in moisturizer. Though I PS 99% of the time I had to come to terms with the fact that my hair needs regular care and treatment. Not an excessive amount, but wash, condition/DC, style is not enough for me.
> 
> ETA: I'm also shampooing my scalp more and my scalp/skin feels healthier. Cowashing exclusively doesn't work for me.


 
@greenandchic Great that you've found what works for you. What's a gloss treatment?


----------



## Cruzankink

ronie said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please make suggestions for a natural moisture mist that does not contain Aloe vera. I am looking for something ready made to moisturize my cornrows or twist while under wigs. I have been doing my own water, rosewater and bee mine bee lovely but i want something with a bit more oils in it. Thank you much.


 
ronie I have been using Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist to refresh my kinks. It is not greasy/oily. I use it daily w/ Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie then seal w/ sweet almond oil. This combination has been working great for me. I tried using the mist on its own but my tightly coiled 4b hair needs more than a daily spritz to retain all day moisture/softness.   

Ingredients: Deionized Water, Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Silk Protein, Essential Oil Blend, Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil (Neem), Algae Extract, Hlyssopus Officinalis Extract, Salvia Officinalis Leaf and Equisetum Arvense Extract (Sage), Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Cruzankink said:


> ronie I have been using Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist to refresh my kinks. It is not greasy/oily. I use it daily w/ Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie then seal w/ sweet almond oil. This combination has been working great for me. I tried using the mist on its own but my tightly coiled 4b hair needs more than a daily spritz to retain all day moisture/softness.
> 
> Ingredients: Deionized Water, Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Silk Protein, Essential Oil Blend, Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil (Neem), Algae Extract, Hlyssopus Officinalis Extract, Salvia Officinalis Leaf and Equisetum Arvense Extract (Sage), Tocopherol (Vitamin E)



I've been avoiding this because of the "hold". Does it make your hair stiff?


----------



## APrayer4Hair

faithVA said:


> I'm open to suggestions. I only have 3" of hair when stretched. Slightly shrunken its 1.5" to 2". Severely shrunken its 1/2"



Is that just in your shortest area? I can't imagine your hair is only 3" all over. Did you trim recently?


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> ronie I have been using Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist to refresh my kinks. It is not greasy/oily. I use it daily w/ Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie then seal w/ sweet almond oil. This combination has been working great for me. I tried using the mist on its own but my tightly coiled 4b hair needs more than a daily spritz to retain all day moisture/softness.
> 
> Ingredients: Deionized Water, Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Silk Protein, Essential Oil Blend, Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil (Neem), Algae Extract, Hlyssopus Officinalis Extract, Salvia Officinalis Leaf and Equisetum Arvense Extract (Sage), Tocopherol (Vitamin E)



I have used that as well and it is very nice. I have used Oyin Frank Juice and George Juice and they are nice as well.


----------



## faithVA

APrayer4Hair said:


> Is that just in your shortest area? I can't imagine your hair is only 3" all over. Did you trim recently?



I dust every 6 weeks. Since my ends are crazy in some areas I am dusting 1/2" vs 1/4". My front is longer than the rest. It's 5". But the rest of it is somewhere between 3 and 4". It's hard to measure with this shrinkage


----------



## Cruzankink

APrayer4Hair said:


> I've been avoiding this because of the "hold". Does it make your hair stiff?


 
@APrayer4Hair I forgot to address that... I have not noticed that it provides any "hold" on my hair but I have 4b kinks in a TWA so my hair ain't moving much anyway. I have not experienced any stiffness either. Also, it does not contain any ingredient (to my knowledge) that provides significant "hold". Actually, it does not provide significant shine either. If I were to rate the product based on its claims I'll give it a 2 out of 5 since it fails on hold and shine. 

I took a chance on this product based on its all natural ingredients and that it moisturizes. My daily moisture routine consists of spritzing my hair w/ water, applying a water based cream moisturizer then sealing. I like it because its water infused w/ absorbing oils and extracts that adds the water part of my daily regimen. So far its working.


----------



## faithVA

I tried my first WNG last night. If I can get at least 2 days hair out of this then I can try this style for March. That way I can just finger detangle my hair and leave it alone  until I cowash it again. I still have to moisturize it in the morning and lift it with my fingers because it shrinks to my head majorly. But it will accomplish a lot of goals
1. Allowing me to cowash during the week and keep my scalp healthy.
2. Give me easy access to my scalp for massages and oiling
3. Skipping combing
4. Skipping a lot of manipulation
5. Having 2nd and maybe 3rd day hair.

I slept on it last night. If I can sleep on it tonight than its a go.

I thought I would be self conscious with it so short but with a head band, I'm not at all.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I tried my first WNG last night. If I can get at least 2 days hair out of this then I can try this style for March. That way I can just finger detangle my hair and leave it alone until I cowash it again. I still have to moisturize it in the morning and lift it with my fingers because it shrinks to my head majorly. But it will accomplish a lot of goals
> 1. Allowing me to cowash during the week and keep my scalp healthy.
> 2. Give me easy access to my scalp for massages and oiling
> 3. Skipping combing
> 4. Skipping a lot of manipulation
> 5. Having 2nd and maybe 3rd day hair.
> 
> I slept on it last night. If I can sleep on it tonight than its a go.
> 
> I thought I would be self conscious with it so short but with a head band, I'm not at all.


 
@faithVA I don't want to be a Debbie Downer... I understand that you may want to try this style for its low manipulation to not exascerbate your mid shaft splits but I think you're jumping from the frying pan into the fire. 
We are both type 4. My experience has shown, repeatedly, that WnG dries out my hair. My hair cannot hold moisture and softness w/ WnG at all. I always need to wet the hair and add conditioner everytime I need to style. To me this defeats the purpose of a carefree style like WnG. I can never get 2nd much less 3rd day hair w/ the style no matter what products I use.

The ridiculous shrinkage I get from WnG gives way to SSK galore. You may choose not to manipulate your hair for a couple days - but if your experience is like mine - you'll spend 2x or 3x the time manipulating by detangling. When you have hair already fragile due to splits, that is a potential set back. 

I do WnG sparingly maybe 1x every 2 month. Its not a style that helps me retain length b/c of the SSK and ends breaking. B/c of the ease, it's a style that I plan to use on yearly vacations. I hope I didn't come off strong but you should be fully aware of what WnG can do to kinky hair and ensure that you have the products/techniques/tools to fight the hazards.


----------



## DarkJoy

Agreeing with Cruzankink faithVA.  

When was your last dye. We've never directly addressed this which is probably the root. Not knocking you. I cover mine too (henna tho). Perhaps there is a special color treated  Reggie for natural hair. Are you going lighter too or dying black?

Also curious about your shears. Are they professional? Cutting a half inch is trimming off a whole months growth not dusting.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA I don't want to be a Debbie Downer... I understand that you may want to try this style for its low manipulation to not exascerbate your mid shaft splits but I think you're jumping from the frying pan into the fire.
> We are both type 4. My experience has shown, repeatedly, that WnG dries out my hair. My hair cannot hold moisture and softness w/ WnG at all. I always need to wet the hair and add conditioner everytime I need to style. To me this defeats the purpose of a carefree style like WnG. I can never get 2nd much less 3rd day hair w/ the style no matter what products I use.
> 
> The ridiculous shrinkage I get from WnG gives way to SSK galore. You may choose not to manipulate your hair for a couple days - but if your experience is like mine - you'll spend 2x or 3x the time manipulating by detangling. When you have hair already fragile due to splits, that is a potential set back.
> 
> I do WnG sparingly maybe 1x every 2 month. Its not a style that helps me retain length b/c of the SSK and ends breaking. B/c of the ease, it's a style that I plan to use on yearly vacations. I hope I didn't come off strong but you should be fully aware of what WnG can do to kinky hair and ensure that you have the products/techniques/tools to fight the hazards.



I'm not sensitive   Say what you need to say. 

My hair does not hold moisture for more than a day doesn't matter what style I wear. And the analysis lady wants me to wet, moisturize and seal my hair every day. So that's the rub. So when I say not manipulate I mean I'm not going to comb or twist. 

My hair is too short to twist every night. I just don't have the time to send 45 minutes to an hour a night retwisting my hair. And I am cowashing 3x a week. So right now my choices are

1. WNG or a puff. But as soon as I moisturize my puff its just a WNG 

At 3" I can call my styles something different, but after an hour everything is the same thing. It's a curly afro. 

But I do hear you. It may take me a minute to figure out something that I can truly work.

As far as detangling, my hair doesn't really tangle as strange as that sounds. When I wet my hair and put conditioner on it, it just sort of unravels. I don't know if it just isn't long enough to tangle or what. 

But honestly, I am just trying to take all the criteria I have and find two hairstyles I can use to make it through the week. It is very complicated at the moment. I don't see a happy place. I think I have to pick between the lesser of two evils.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Agreeing with Cruzankink faithVA.
> 
> When was your last dye. We've never directly addressed this which is probably the root. Not knocking you. I cover mine too (henna tho). Perhaps there is a special color treated  Reggie for natural hair. Are you going lighter too or dying black?
> 
> Also curious about your shears. Are they professional? Cutting a half inch is trimming off a whole months growth not dusting.



Not going to front. As I told the analysis lady I won't be going without my hair dye. I just shave it bald if I have to go gray right now 

But to answer your question, I think I colored the 1st week of February. I colored my roots every 8 to 12 weeks. I tried henna but my hair is low porosity and it just rinses off after a week. The same with temporary colors. I color my hair darker. My hair is a medium/sandy brown (yuck) and I color it dark brown. 

I have changed my regi this month after reading up more on color that is why I added the protein treatments which have helped. I stretch my color out as long as possible until I can stand it anymore. I DC every week. They have conditioners for color treated hair but I haven't found one that works.They usually are catering to preventing color from fading. I don't care if my color fades. I just cover grays. Once covered they stay covered. 

I just bought new shears from Sally's last month. I got the 2nd to the best according to the lady. 

Yeah I know 1/2" is a lot. Because I cut my hair curly, I can't tell you how much I cut off. I just know what the damage ends look like and I cut each section. I just know its somewhere between 1/4 to 1/2. And that is going go very by area. 

Yes I know color is the root. I am just trying to work around it. I'm not pretending it's not the color. But I know I'm not going to live without color, so I have to make things work. It is going to work Dang It!!!!


----------



## faithVA

So Cruzankink and DarkJoy, do you have any suggestions? I really can't think of anything at this stage that is going to not be a challenge.

The only two styles I can think of that will allow me to wash my scalp mid-week, and allow me to moisturize and seal every night without a lot of manipulation is either a WNG or a puff. I am working with the bantu knots/pin curls. I can do those on the weekend but mid-week they don't have time to dry.

Cruzankink, how did you wear your hair when it was shorter?


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA, girl I know. I'm starting to get really salt and pepper especially around the bangs and it's creeping towards the crown. But then again, I've had grays since I was a teenager  Lucky me... 

If you're just dying black, why not use indigo henna and let the peroxide stuff grow out? Or did you say you tried it before?

Speaking of which, I need to add that indigo to my Indian market shopping list


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18027865] faithVA, girl I know. I'm starting to get really salt and pepper especially around the bangs and it's creeping towards the crown. But then again, I've had grays since I was a teenager  Lucky me...
> 
> If you're just dying black, why not use indigo henna and let the peroxide stuff grow out? Or did you say you tried it before?
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to add that indigo to my Indian market shopping list



I've tried it before and it just washes out after a week. My hair just won't hold onto it. I actually hennaed for all of 2011 and most of 2012 before I said the heck with this. I colored my hair from 2004 to 2009. Not sure what I was doing in 2010. 2011 and 2012 I did henna. Summer of 2012 I said the heck with this. My hair was 4 different colors: brown, sandy brown, read and gray  I was not happy. 

My dad was gray when he was 21


----------



## DarkJoy

I hear you about the red shades... I've decided to do black henna, indigo, and to heck with the rest. The red isn't holding onto my grays too well either. See what the black does...besides, black is easier to match with weave and whatnot. lol

I hate to say it @faithVA, but you might have to seriously start PJing to find the products that will work with color treated hair, especially since you're going brownish, and lifting your own natural... PJing can be fun, tho!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> I hear you about the red shades... I've decided to do black henna, indigo, and to heck with the rest. The red isn't holding onto my grays too well either. See what the black does...besides, black is easier to match with weave and whatnot. lol
> 
> I hate to say it @faithVA, but you might have to seriously start PJing to find the products that will work with color treated hair, especially since you're going brownish, and lifting your own natural... PJing can be fun, tho!



ooh, no you aren't trying to make me go buy stuff 

I am almost finished with the samples I got from HanaKuroi, Komaza Care and from my girl Tashboog. I was loaded  I did learn a some things though.

I am going to buy the new Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango line from Sally's this weekend. I am also go to repurchase the As I Am leave-in. Before I did the protein treatment it is the only thing I have used in 2 years that came even close to working. So maybe it will work even better after the protein.

Also going to try the Karen's Body Beautiful and Camile Rose line if they come to my Target. So I have some plans.


----------



## ronie

Cruzankink the shea moisture mist was on my list to try, but as APrayer4Hair said i was afraid of the HOLD. Right now i spritz with water mixed with sheaterra rosewater, then moisturize with either the sea moisture curl milk (in the bottle) or Qhemet BRBC. My hair loves both, but when i am in cornrows i would love something to penetrate my coils easier. I do have course 4b hair as well, so i will definitely try it first.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> So @Cruzankink and @DarkJoy, do you have any suggestions? I really can't think of anything at this stage that is going to not be a challenge.
> 
> The only two styles I can think of that will allow me to wash my scalp mid-week, and allow me to moisturize and seal every night without a lot of manipulation is either a WNG or a puff. I am working with the bantu knots/pin curls. I can do those on the weekend but mid-week they don't have time to dry.
> 
> @Cruzankink, how did you wear your hair when it was shorter?


 
faithVA Now that I think of it, for the first 2 months or so after I BC'd, I rocked WnG. I'd wet my hair daily then add SM CES and Eco or just spritz w/ water to reactivate the products of the day before. My hair didn't get SSK or tangles. I believes its b/c my hair was shorter (2"-3" long) and I had a brazilian keratin treatment which loosened my curl pattern. Those were the easy days. That worked until the BKT wore off and my fried ends became ever present. 
Then I started 2-strand twisting. I liked the look but like you hated the 3x or more a week that I spend twisting my hair. Then I discovered bantu knots but still I was rebantuing 2-3x/week just to keep the style fresh. I went back to WnG but as much as I tried to make it work for me its not a style that I can do w/o loosening my curl pattern. 
Around late Sept-Oct 2012 I'd twist my hair on wash day and my twist outs would last a full 5 days. Thus no retwisting mid-week which was a blessing. Now that my hair is longer, my twist out definition last about 3 days. The start of day 4 they are unraveling but I still rock it. Its just more afroey w/ less twist definition. I just don't want to spend time retwisting.

I suggest trying the WnG see how it works w/ your hair. Maybe since its shorter you may not get the SSKs and tangles that plagued me when my hair got longer. Continue to do the twist on weekends and twist out during the week. When your TO loose definition go to WnGs. 



ronie said:


> @Cruzankink the shea moisture mist was on my list to try, but as @APrayer4Hair said i was afraid of the HOLD. Right now i spritz with water mixed with sheaterra rosewater, then moisturize with either the sea moisture curl milk (in the bottle) or Qhemet BRBC. My hair loves both, but when i am in cornrows i would love something to penetrate my coils easier. I do have course 4b hair as well, so i will definitely try it first.


 
ronie Try it! Instead of spritzing water w/ sheaterra rosewater try the SM Mist. Its not an expensive gamble since its about $10. I have fine 4b hair but I think it would work w/ coarser strands like yours.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> ooh, no you aren't trying to make me go buy stuff
> 
> I am almost finished with the samples I got from HanaKuroi, Komaza Care and from my girl Tashboog. I was loaded  I did learn a some things though.
> 
> I am going to buy the new Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango line from Sally's this weekend. I am also go to repurchase the As I Am leave-in. Before I did the protein treatment it is the only thing I have used in 2 years that came even close to working. So maybe it will work even better after the protein.
> 
> Also going to try the Karen's Body Beautiful and Camile Rose line if they come to my Target. So I have some plans.



The elasta qp olive oil and mango butter ingredients: 

Ingredients: Water, Olive Oil, Capric Caprylic Tirglycerides, PEG-75 Lanolin, Behntrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceterareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Mango butter, Cocoa Butter, Coconut Oil, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin (Vitamin H), Linoleic Acid (Vitamin F), Avacado Oil, Fragrance, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Hydrolyzed Silk, CI19140 Yellow 5.

faithVA make sure when you go to Sallys you check the ingredients. I don't know if they all cones but they do have parabens. I remember being very excited when I saw this at Sallys. Then I read dimeticone, lanolin and 2 parabens. I didn't look at every qp product though.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18031431]The elasta qp olive oil and mango butter ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients: Water, Olive Oil, Capric Caprylic Tirglycerides, PEG-75 Lanolin, Behntrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceterareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Mango butter, Cocoa Butter, Coconut Oil, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin (Vitamin H), Linoleic Acid (Vitamin F), Avacado Oil, Fragrance, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Hydrolyzed Silk, CI19140 Yellow 5.
> 
> faithVA make sure when you go to Sallys you check the ingredients. I don't know if they all cones but they do have parabens. I remember being very excited when I saw this at Sallys. Then I read dimeticone, lanolin and 2 parabens. I didn't look at every qp product though.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thank You. The new line doesn't have parabens that I saw.  And they have water soluble cones PEG Dimethicone vs Dimethicone. But I will double check as you are saying before I buy anything. I may pick and choose products. Or might not buy anything  I will definitely stay away from the dimethicone. 

*Here is the Curling Pudding.*
Aqua, Glycine Soja Oil/Soybean Oil, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil, Olea Europaea Fruit Oil/Olive Oil, Mangifera Indica Seed Butter/Mango Butter, Argonia Spinosa Nut Oil/Argon Oil, Cocos Nucifera Oil/Coconut Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii Fruit/Shea Butter, Rosmarinus Officinalis Leaf Extract/Rosemary Extract, Dimethicone, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract/Aloe Vera Extract, Phenyl Trimethicone, Panax Ginseng Root Extract/Ginseng Extract, Glycerin, Polyquaternium 11, Steareth 2, Steareth 20, DMDM Hydantoin, lmidazolidinyl Urea,Sodium Carbomer, PEG 150 Distearate, PEG 12 Dimethicone, Daucus Carota Sativa Root Oil/Carrot Oil, Parfum/Fragrance, Benzyl Benzoate, Citrai,Citronellal, d-Limonene, Geraniol, Lilial, Linalool.

*Here is the Leave-in*
Aqua, Olea Europaea Fruit Oil/Olive Oil, Mangifera Indica Seed Butter/Mango Butter, Argania Spinosa Nut Oil/Argan Oil, Cocos Nucifera Oil/Coconut Oil, Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis Leaf Extract/Rosemary Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Butyrospermum Parkii Fruit/Shea Butter, Tocopherol, Glycine Soja Oil/Soybean Oil, Propylene Glycol, Dimethicone, Acrylamidopropyltrimonium Chloride/Acrylates Copolymer, Glycerin, Polyquaternium 37, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth 20, DMDM Hydantoin, Phenyl Trimethicone, Polysorbate 20, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Daucus Carota Sativa Root Oil/Carrot Oil, Parfum/Fragrance, Benzyl Benzoate, Citral, Citronellal, d-Limonene, Geraniol, Linalool.


----------



## faithVA

I had 2nd day hair with my WNG but not 3rd day hair. So I will use the WNG for emergencies. I cowashed this morning and put in my leave-in and cream. Then I took some barrettes and pulled my hair in the direction of the puff to let it air dry a bit. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to get it into a puff. 

Not sure what I am going to do with it tonight and tomorrow. Maybe I can pincurl it. We will see how that goes.


----------



## faithVA

You are right HanaKuroi, I can't use that product line. Let me go back to the basics. Let me investigate the Shea Moisture lines for a shampoo and conditioner. I think I will stick with the As I Am for a leave-in. 

I'm off to do some research.


----------



## faithVA

Excuse my brain fart. You wouldn't know it was Friday. Somehow I got confused. I wanted to try the 4 Naturals line at Sally's not the Elasta QP   Not sure how I got confused

*4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo*
Water, Disodium Cocoyl Glutamate, Decyl Glucoside, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Stearic Acid, Citric Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl, Glycol, Chlorphenesin, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernal Oil, Vitis Vinefera (Grape) Seed Extract, PEG-120 Methyl glucose Dioleate, Helianthus Annus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Panthenol, Rice Amino Acids, Tocopheryl Acetate, Fragrance

*4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Conditioner*
Water, Quaternium-91, Behentrimonium Chloride, Myristyl Myrisate, Cetearyl Alcohol (not liquid alcohol but a solid emollient conditioning alcohol that is great for hair and skin), Amodimethicone, Centrimonium Chloride, Trideceth-12, Glycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Elaeis Guineensis (palm) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Fragrance

4 Naturals Reconstructor Conditioner
Water, Cetearyl Alcohol (not liquid alcohol but a solid emollient conditioning alcohol that is great for hair and skin), Behenamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Phenoxy-ethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Chlorphenisn, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Panthenol, Citric Acid, Vitis Vinefera (Grape) Seed Extract, Butylene Glycol-Helianthus Annuus Seed, Extract, Capric Triglyceride, Rice Amino Acids, Tocopheryl Acetate, Fragrance

4 Naturals Afro Stretch Curl Cream
Water , PEG-50 Shea Butter , Glycerin , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) , Glyceryl Stearate , Sodium Acrylate , Sodium Acryloyldimethyl , Taurate Copolymer , Trideceth-6 , Phenoxyethanol , Caprylyl Glycol , Chlorphenesin , Fragrance

The ingredients for the leave-in aren't listed.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Excuse my brain fart. You wouldn't know it was Friday. Somehow I got confused. I wanted to try the 4 Naturals line at Sally's not the Elasta QP   Not sure how I got confused
> 
> 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo
> Water, Disodium Cocoyl Glutamate, Decyl Glucoside, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Stearic Acid, Citric Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl, Glycol, Chlorphenesin, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernal Oil, Vitis Vinefera (Grape) Seed Extract, PEG-120 Methyl glucose Dioleate, Helianthus Annus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Panthenol, Rice Amino Acids, Tocopheryl Acetate, Fragrance
> 
> 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Conditioner
> Water, Quaternium-91, Behentrimonium Chloride, Myristyl Myrisate, Cetearyl Alcohol (not liquid alcohol but a solid emollient conditioning alcohol that is great for hair and skin), Amodimethicone, Centrimonium Chloride, Trideceth-12, Glycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Elaeis Guineensis (palm) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Fragrance
> 
> 4 Naturals Reconstructor Conditioner
> Water, Cetearyl Alcohol (not liquid alcohol but a solid emollient conditioning alcohol that is great for hair and skin), Behenamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Phenoxy-ethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Chlorphenisn, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Panthenol, Citric Acid, Vitis Vinefera (Grape) Seed Extract, Butylene Glycol-Helianthus Annuus Seed, Extract, Capric Triglyceride, Rice Amino Acids, Tocopheryl Acetate, Fragrance
> 
> 4 Naturals Afro Stretch Curl Cream
> Water , PEG-50 Shea Butter , Glycerin , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) , Glyceryl Stearate , Sodium Acrylate , Sodium Acryloyldimethyl , Taurate Copolymer , Trideceth-6 , Phenoxyethanol , Caprylyl Glycol , Chlorphenesin , Fragrance
> 
> The ingredients for the leave-in aren't listed.



Now it makes sense! Lol!

I was trying to understand why you picked elasta  qp. Heheee.

 Too many product names.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* As promised, I examined my shed hair for signs of splits. I didn't see any. Ofcourse, that doesn't mean that they don't exist but my hair is so fine that its difficult to see w/ the naked eye any signs of damage. Also during wash day, I was hyper-vigilant in finding hair breakage signaling damaged hair. I found a few but nothing that alarmed me.

I am planning to get another Komaza Hair Analysis done for my 1 yr nappiversary (1.5 yrs post relaxer) in April. The first analysis I had was somewhat inconclusive. Although Jen didn't find significant signs of damage, I didn't send a large enough sample of hair for her to make a thorough analysis. Then my house burned down the week I was to send my 3 mos update hair - so that was a bust. For now, I'm concentrating in keeping my ends moisturized and heavy sealing them w/ an olive oil pomade to help w/ the dryness/bushyness.


----------



## lana

Hi ladies, I would appreciate help on my twist outs. I have been getting inconsistant results and sometimes my ends are very dry. But keep in mind that I'm about six months into my transition (from texlaxed) and I'm sure that my texlaxed ends are weaker than my natural hair. 

I use Shea Moisture and EcoStyler Gel to twist. Yes, I think the gel causes my ends to be too "hard" but I cocoon the ends and just using the Shea Moisture - won't cut it. I'm a 4b and I really feel like I need gel for hold. 

Any suggestions? I retwist about three times a week. I just trimmed this weekend so I want to continue in the right direction.  Straightened - my hair hangs around my bra-strap.


----------



## HanaKuroi

lana said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I would appreciate help on my twist outs.  I have been getting inconsistant results and sometimes my ends are very dry.  But keep in mind that I'm about six months into my transition (from texlaxed) and I'm sure that my texlaxed ends are weaker than my natural hair.
> 
> I use Shea Moisture and EcoStyler Gel to twist.  Yes, I think the gel causes my ends to be too "hard" but I cocoon the ends and just using the Shea Moisture - won't cut it.  I'm a 4b and I really feel like I need gel for hold.
> 
> Any suggestions?  I retwist about three times a week.



There is some special layering some ladies do with that Eco styler to prevent that crunchiness. I don't know what it is though. Hopefully someone will chime in.

I don't use shea moisture or ecostyler.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

lana said:


> Hi ladies, I would appreciate help on my twist outs. I have been getting inconsistant results and sometimes my ends are very dry. But keep in mind that I'm about six months into my transition (from texlaxed) and I'm sure that my texlaxed ends are weaker than my natural hair.
> 
> I use Shea Moisture and EcoStyler Gel to twist. Yes, I think the gel causes my ends to be too "hard" but I cocoon the ends and just using the Shea Moisture - won't cut it. I'm a 4b and I really feel like I need gel for hold.
> 
> Any suggestions? I retwist about three times a week. I just trimmed this weekend so I want to continue in the right direction. Straightened - my hair hangs around my bra-strap.


 
lana Try substituting your gel w/ a twisting cream when twisting your hair. Twisting creams are supposed to be formulated to provide moisture as well as hold - thus eliminating dry/crunchy ends. I have a love/hate relationship w/ As I Am Twist Defining Cream but its the one cream that has consistently giving me the results I like.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Now it makes sense! Lol!
> 
> I was trying to understand why you picked elasta  qp. Heheee.
> 
> Too many product names.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I'm glad you called me on it. I would have been so mad if I had gone to Sally's and bought that Elasta QP line. 

I did get the whole 4Naturals line. Will start using it Sunday.


----------



## lana

Cruzankink - thank you for the suggestion. You just reminded me that I was twisting with Talijah Walid Twisting cream and I ran out of it and started back with Ecostyler gel.  I will give it a try! I really want to maintain my ends and my length.  

One thing that is great from twisting, the back of my hair has always been prone to breakage, but with the moisturizing and sealing and almost no heat...it has grown like a weed!


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> *UPDATE:* As promised, I examined my shed hair for signs of splits. I didn't see any. Ofcourse, that doesn't mean that they don't exist but my hair is so fine that its difficult to see w/ the naked eye any signs of damage. Also during wash day, I was hyper-vigilant in finding hair breakage signaling damaged hair. I found a few but nothing that alarmed me.
> 
> I am planning to get another Komaza Hair Analysis done for my 1 yr nappiversary (1.5 yrs post relaxer) in April. The first analysis I had was somewhat inconclusive. Although Jen didn't find significant signs of damage, I didn't send a large enough sample of hair for her to make a thorough analysis. Then my house burned down the week I was to send my 3 mos update hair - so that was a bust. For now, I'm concentrating in keeping my ends moisturized and heavy sealing them w/ an olive oil pomade to help w/ the dryness/bushyness.



Why don't you just email them and explain the situation. I know its long beyond your 3 month update, but if you explain that to Jen, I believe she will understand. Just ask if you can do your follow up now due to your situation.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];18045021]Cruzankink - thank you for the suggestion. You just reminded me that I was twisting with Talijah Walid Twisting cream and I ran out of it and started back with Ecostyler gel.  I will give it a try! I really want to maintain my ends and my length.
> 
> One thing that is great from twisting, the back of my hair has always been prone to breakage, but with the moisturizing and sealing and almost no heat...it has grown like a weed!



I was going to recommend the Taliah Waajid. I use the Curling Cream and it is only $6 or $7. 

Those that do use the Ecostyler though apply an light oil before or after the gel to get rid of the crunchiness. I think a cream is more moisturizing though than a gel.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Why don't you just email them and explain the situation. I know its long beyond your 3 month update, but if you explain that to Jen, I believe she will understand. Just ask if you can do your follow up now due to your situation.


 
faithVA I just emailed them. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## faithVA

Here is my new regimen which I will try out for 4 weeks. Do you see anything I missed?

1. Prepoo.....PRODUCT: AO White Camelia, as needed

2. Shampoo.....4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo.....Will wash 2x

3. Protein Conditioner.....4 Naturals Reconstructor Conditioner.....Every other week

4. Instant Conditioner.....4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Conditioner.....Every other week

5. Deep Conditioner.....AO Blue Chamomile.....Every other week after Protein Conditioner
.....Will determine if used after instant
.....Will use heat cap for minimum of 30 min.

6. Scalp Treatment.....NJoy's Growth Oil.....2x a week overnight
.....1x a week before DC

7. Baggying.....After final rinse, under heat cap for 15 min.

8. Detangling.....Use 6 to 8 sections when applying DC
.....Finger detangling either during DC application or before rinse.

9. Moisturize/Seal - Wash Day
.....As I Am Leave-In
.....4 Naturals Afro Curl Stretch Cream.

10. Moisturize/Seal - Daily
.....Kimmay Tube Leave-in 
........As I Am Leave-In
........Aloe Vera
........Sunflower oil
........Apricot Oil
........Seal ends with pomade

11. Mid-week Cowash.....1x to 2x a week.....AO White Camellia.....Repeat Step 9

Styles
1. Wash day will be 2 strand twists to wear a twist out.
2. Mid-week, will pin curl 
3. Puff only in emergency situations


----------



## Cruzankink

Wow! faithVA Your reggie seem to cover everything from scalp to ends. Good luck!


----------



## LivingDoll

lana said:


> @Cruzankink - thank you for the suggestion. You just reminded me that I was twisting with Talijah Walid Twisting cream and I ran out of it and started back with Ecostyler gel. I will give it a try! I really want to maintain my ends and my length.
> 
> One thing that is great from twisting, the back of my hair has always been prone to breakage, but with the moisturizing and sealing and almost no heat...it has grown like a weed!


 
I was going to recommend a cream also...I dont use gel on my ends for that very reason. I get good results with SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie sealed with oil. I also saturate my ends with Taliah Waahid Protective Mist Bodifier before I add my cream.


----------



## MsDee14

What are you ladies using to detangle? 
I have a jumbo and regular sized seamless comb. And I also have the bootleg Denman..I believe by Goody. 
My fingers and the combs do a pretty decent job, but my hair curls on to eachother after using them. I was thinking about getting a Denman 1431 or D41. Any suggestions?


----------



## faithVA

MsDee14 said:


> What are you ladies using to detangle?
> I have a jumbo and regular sized seamless comb. And I also have the bootleg Denman..I believe by Goody.
> My fingers and the combs do a pretty decent job, but my hair curls on to eachother after using them. I was thinking about getting a Denman 1431 or D41. Any suggestions?



Right now I am finger detangling. But I also have a jumbo and 2 other bone combs that I have used. My hair is more coily than curly though so my ends are going to curl around each other no matter what. But I am more of a 4b.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just stopped in to say. Denmans are evil.

Finger combing and seamless combs are the way to go.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

I use seamless Combs starting from wide tooth to fine tooth in a session depending on the style I'm going for..


----------



## DarkJoy

Any thick oil alternatives to castor oil?

Remember that allergic reaction a while back? I blamed it on synthetic hair. Well it looks like it might have been castor. I hadn't used it since then. Used it the last 2 days and welts are appearing on off parts all over my body as well as itchiness. 

Unfortunately, at work so can sulfate wash it out til tonight. 

I like lanolin but want to try other thick veg based oil for heavy dealing first. Just gotta get ideas. TIA!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18051915]Any thick oil alternatives to castor oi
> 
> Remember that allergic reaction a while back? I blamed it on synthetic hair. Well it looks like it might have been castor. I hadn't used it since then. Used it the last 2 days and welts are appearing on off parts all over my body as well as itchiness.
> 
> Unfortunately, at work so can sulfate wash it out til tonight.
> 
> I like lanolin but want to try other thick veg based oil for heavy dealing first. Just gotta get ideas. TIA!



I thought hemp seed/flax seed/wheat germ oil were on the heavier sides. I bought all of those and wasn't able to use them because they were too heavy.


----------



## DarkJoy

Oo thanks faithVA! I will check out the local health food store for flax and hemp seed oils if I get off work early today. I'm leary of wheat germ because when it's in conditioners, it turns my hair to straw. But the others haven't been tried out yet. I appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> I just stopped in to say. Denmans are evil.
> 
> Finger combing and seamless combs are the way to go.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
HanaKuroi Eventually I want to blow dry my hair. I was planning on using a denman brush however considering your experience I don't to damage my hair. I prefer to use a brush rather than a comb for a smoother look. But I can use a seamless comb if push combs to shove. Do you blow dry? If yes what tools do you use.



DarkJoy said:


> Any thick oil alternatives to castor oil?
> 
> Remember that allergic reaction a while back? I blamed it on synthetic hair. Well it looks like it might have been castor. I hadn't used it since then. Used it the last 2 days and welts are appearing on off parts all over my body as well as itchiness.
> 
> Unfortunately, at work so can sulfate wash it out til tonight.
> 
> I like lanolin but want to try other thick veg based oil for heavy dealing first. Just gotta get ideas. TIA!


 
DarkJoy Can you dilute your castor oil (maybe w/ EVOO) to minimize any adverse effects? IDK of any oils that thick.


----------



## gn1g

MsDee14 said:


> *What are you ladies using to detangle?*
> I have a jumbo and regular sized seamless comb. And I also have the bootleg Denman..I believe by Goody.
> My fingers and the combs do a pretty decent job, but my hair curls on to eachother after using them. I was thinking about getting a Denman 1431 or D41. Any suggestions?


 
a cake cutter comb 1st
then a bone comb


----------



## DarkJoy

Cruzankink said:


> @HanaKuroi Eventually I want to blow dry my hair. I was planning on using a denman brush however considering your experience I don't to damage my hair. I prefer to use a brush rather than a comb for a smoother look. But I can use a seamless comb if push combs to shove. Do you blow dry? If yes what tools do you use.
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkJoy Can you dilute your castor oil (maybe w/ EVOO) to minimize any adverse effects? IDK of any oils that thick.


@Cruzankink, thanks but the reaction can be severe---I still have scars from welts around my face that I'm trying to fade from last time when I thought it was the hair.

To asnwer your blow out question that wasnt directed at me  to blow out I do a massive moisture DC, use a heat protectant, detangle with my seamless combs first. Depending on how much time I have, I put the dryer on low or medium with comb attachment (GENTLY). My hair is still too short to be using a comb/brush in one hand and the dryer in the other. Too much fanagling anyways. lol

ETA: Next wash day after any heat use, I'll do a protein then moisture DC.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi Eventually I want to blow dry my hair. I was planning on using a denman brush however considering your experience I don't to damage my hair. I prefer to use a brush rather than a comb for a smoother look. But I can use a seamless comb if push combs to shove. Do you blow dry? If yes what tools do you use.
> 
> DarkJoy Can you dilute your castor oil (maybe w/ EVOO) to minimize any adverse effects? IDK of any oils that thick.



I don't blow dry. I stretch my hair with big braids or curformers which gets my hair very straight, roots included. When I blow dried DD hair I used a comb and on the cool setting.

Are you going to flat iron after blow drying? 

What heat protectant are you going to use?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## lana

lana said:


> @Cruzankink - thank you for the suggestion. You just reminded me that I was twisting with Talijah Walid Twisting cream and I ran out of it and started back with Ecostyler gel. I will give it a try! I really want to maintain my ends and my length.
> 
> One thing that is great from twisting, the back of my hair has always been prone to breakage, but with the moisturizing and sealing and almost no heat...it has grown like a weed!


 
Cruzankink - so I tried the twisting cream and it worked way better than ecostyler.  I will keep this up, but I might have to find out how my hair blow dries without using warm heat.  I have found that my hair has been growing like crazy as long as I keep the heat off of it.  So twisting is definitely the way to go, but...my twist out looks better on blow dried hair than it does on soaking wet hair.  It shrinks up like crazy on soaking wet hair.   

Thank you for the suggestion about the twisting cream.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't blow dry. I stretch my hair with big braids or *curformers which gets my hair very straight, roots included*. When I blow dried DD hair I used a comb and on the cool setting.
> 
> Are you going to flat iron after blow drying?
> 
> What heat protectant are you going to use?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 HanaKuroi, Curlformers aint no joke. Used them for the first time this past weekend and my hair was almost relaxer staight! Too straight, really... though I still need to order one more pack. lol.

What products do you use w/Curlformers? I used a very diluted Mizani setting lotion and my curls lasted all weekend, though I was happy when it finally reverted. 

I think if I just want to straighten without dealing with the curls, I just try a butter.


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't blow dry. I stretch my hair with big braids or curformers which gets my hair very straight, roots included. When I blow dried DD hair I used a comb and on the cool setting.
> 
> Are you going to flat iron after blow drying?
> 
> What heat protectant are you going to use?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I don't plan to blow dry until after my 2 yr post-relax anniversary in October. However, I am looking forward to it so I wanted to get as much info as possible. Yes, I plan to flat iron at low heat and will use a heat protectant. At this point IDK which one.


----------



## faithVA

lana said:


> Cruzankink - so I tried the twisting cream and it worked way better than ecostyler.  I will keep this up, but I might have to find out how my hair blow dries without using warm heat.  I have found that my hair has been growing like crazy as long as I keep the heat off of it.  So twisting is definitely the way to go, but...my twist out looks better on blow dried hair than it does on soaking wet hair.  It shrinks up like crazy on soaking wet hair.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion about the twisting cream.



On days that you have the time, you can allow you hair to air dry in sections or large twists at least to 80%. Then you won't have as much shrinkage. It won't be as much as blow drying but it is an alternative. 

I don't bother stretching mine because once I put on my bonnet, they are going to shrink up. So its a waste of time. My head must generate a lot of heat.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> I don't plan to blow dry until after my 2 yr post-relax anniversary in October. However, I am looking forward to it so I wanted to get as much info as possible. Yes, I plan to flat iron at low heat and will use a heat protectant. At this point IDK which one.



Then why not only use one source of heat in October. Stretch with braids or curlers and then flat iron. Make sure you dc with a moisturizing dc before flat ironing. This will make your hair come out straighter and last longer.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## greenandchic

MsDee14

I have two seamless combs: Hercules Sagemann 5556 (jumbo) and a di Prima 14H (finer tooth).  I've had the di Prima for about 15 years now. 

I tried finger detangling and I ended up with locks because I wasn't getting all of the shed hairs.


----------



## greenandchic

HanaKuroi and DarkJoy

Do you use heat with your Curl Formers?


----------



## DarkJoy

As in sit under the dryer greenandchic? I didn't. Technically my hair was dry after about 3 hours but it's thin and fine. I slept on them anyway. 

As a SN: the smaller the parts, the straighter the finished piece of hair. Mine ended up being "yaki" straight which was with relaxers.


----------



## HanaKuroi

greenandchic said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi and DarkJoy
> 
> Do you use heat with your Curl Formers?



No heat. Small sections. You have to get close to your scalp. Do not remove unless your hair is 100% dry!

DarkJoy how did you sleep in those??? I tried and I was crying. I couldn't get comfortable. I had to hang my head off the bed!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

I slept like a ROCK HanaKuroi! I used the short and narrow and a bonnet which kind of smooshed them down, so they weren't flying all over my face and head.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> I slept like a ROCK HanaKuroi! I used the short and narrow and a bonnet which kind of smooshed them down, so they weren't flying all over my face and head.



You must be a heavy sleeper. I know them by colors. Pink and orange, blue and green, maroon and yellow.

I couldn't get a bonnet on. I probably usedtoo many.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy said:


> As in sit under the dryer greenandchic? I didn't. Technically my hair was dry after about 3 hours but it's thin and fine. I slept on them anyway.
> 
> As a SN: the smaller the parts, the straighter the finished piece of hair. Mine ended up being "yaki" straight which was with relaxers.



My hair dries lightening fast so that's good to know.  I know YT Naptural85 never uses heat and her Curlformers set looks great.


----------



## BraunSugar

MsDee14 said:


> What are you ladies using to detangle?
> I have a jumbo and regular sized seamless comb. And I also have the bootleg Denman..I believe by Goody.
> My fingers and the combs do a pretty decent job, but my hair curls on to eachother after using them. I was thinking about getting a Denman 1431 or D41. Any suggestions?



A knock-off version of the Wet Brush. I thank the Lord Jesus Christ for molding the mind of whoever came up with this. It's everything the Tangle Teezer was supposed to be IMO. No shredding, breaking, or splitting my ends, and it detangles my hair quickly.


----------



## homegirljiggy

I am! I'm currently in S.twist. If I wasn't I would have already relaxed with the perms that I brought yesterday! My issues are around styling, my natural styles are wack and my hair is so unpredictable ( i went on vacation to Vegas ,and my hair acted a ***)! maybe I need to come up with a consistent style regimine to help but right now I am ready to throw in the towel within the next 2 months... but my moods change like dials on the clock...


----------



## DarkJoy

homegirljiggy said:


> I am! I'm currently in S.twist. If I wasn't I would have already relaxed with the perms that I brought yesterday! My issues are around styling, my natural styles are wack and my hair is so unpredictable ( i went on vacation to Vegas ,and my hair acted a ***)! maybe I need to come up with a consistent style regimine to help but right now I am ready to throw in the towel within the next 2 months... but my moods change like dials on the clock...


 Welcome homegirljiggy!

A set regimen helps as well as having a staple of products you use regularly and consistently. That way it's easy to figure out what is and isn't working.

What products do you use? What styles aren't working? Are you styling wet or dry?


----------



## faithVA

BraunSugar said:


> A knock-off version of the Wet Brush. I thank the Lord Jesus Christ for molding the mind of whoever came up with this. It's everything the Tangle Teezer was supposed to be IMO. No shredding, breaking, or splitting my ends, and it detangles my hair quickly.


 
Why you coming in here BraunSugar, trying to sell us stuff. You know I already spent all my hair money for March  You just wrong.


----------



## BraunSugar

faithVA said:


> Why you coming in here @BraunSugar, trying to sell us stuff. You know I already spent all my hair money for March  You just wrong.



 I profess my love for this brush to anybody that will hear me! I've tried wide toothed combs, Denmans (Satan's brush ), and even my fingers, only to end up frustrated and ready to cut my hair. It was a complete fluke that I found my brush at Kmart and it is identical to the Wet Brush. I was so happy when I used it and found out how well it worked. I was strongly considering either BCing or texlaxing before I got this brush. I'm going to order 2 of them next month.

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## homegirljiggy

I normally wear 2 strand twists for a few day, then twist out (these are wack lol), or I wear a protective style a phone pony. These are the only two styles that I wear, outside of the occasional 2hr process flat iron. 
My Reggie:
Wash once a week with nexxus therapee deep condition with humectress/2min reconstructor/ or macadamia nut conditioner and olive oil. This part is ok. I normally wet twist and wear a pin up until it gets frizzy. then I conditioner wash with suave and either retwist or wear the phony pony.
I just don't look glamorous ever! Just the same ole 2 styles. Braid outs are ok. But those styles last one day its over lol. I guess im just in a natural hair slump! help :-/


----------



## charmtreese

homegirljiggy said:


> I normally wear 2 strand twists for a few day, then twist out (these are wack lol), or I wear a protective style a phone pony. These are the only two styles that I wear, outside of the occasional 2hr process flat iron.
> My Reggie:
> Wash once a week with nexxus therapee deep condition with humectress/2min reconstructor/ or macadamia nut conditioner and olive oil. This part is ok. I normally wet twist and wear a pin up until it gets frizzy. then I conditioner wash with suave and either retwist or wear the phony pony.
> I just don't look glamorous ever! Just the same ole 2 styles. Braid outs are ok. But those styles last one day its over lol. I guess im just in a natural hair slump! help :-/



Yeah I'm in a natural style slump also.  Ive been contemplating kinky twist, but I'm not sure...I'm just so tired of my phony puff!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=292856 said:
			
		

> BraunSugar[/USER];18054487] I profess my love for this brush to anybody that will hear me! I've tried wide toothed combs, Denmans (Satan's brush ), and even my fingers, only to end up frustrated and ready to cut my hair. It was a complete fluke that I found my brush at Kmart and it is identical to the Wet Brush. I was so happy when I used it and found out how well it worked. I was strongly considering either BCing or texlaxing before I got this brush. I'm going to order 2 of them next month.
> 
> Okay, I'm done.


 
Kmart you say? blasphemy!!! What brand is it? I may stop in my Kmart and see if they have it. 

When you order the 2 next month are you ordering them from Wet Brush? 

My hair is still short so I can still finger detangle but I certainly could use a back up. I tried the denman  I have bone combs


----------



## BraunSugar

faithVA said:


> Kmart you say? blasphemy!!! What brand is it? I may stop in my Kmart and see if they have it.
> 
> When you order the 2 next month are you ordering them from Wet Brush?
> 
> My hair is still short so I can still finger detangle but I certainly could use a back up. I tried the denman  I have bone combs



The brand is Conair. I am going to order an actual Wet Brush from the Wet Brush website or Folica.com because I haven't seen the brush the last 2 times I went into Kmart. I may look in a different one to see if they have it there.


----------



## homegirljiggy

charmtreese said:


> Yeah I'm in a natural style slump also. Ive been contemplating kinky twist, but I'm not sure...I'm just so tired of my phony puff!


 yes kinky twists would be a great change. If it were not for me having my twists I think I probably would have don't something permanent today.


----------



## faithVA

BraunSugar said:


> The brand is Conair. I am going to order an actual Wet Brush from the Wet Brush website or Folica.com because I haven't seen the brush the last 2 times I went into Kmart. I may look in a different one to see if they have it there.


 
hmm, ok. I have seen the Conair brushes. Not sure where. If I find them I will let you know. I roam so much not sure which store I was in: Target, CVS, Walgreen, Kroger


----------



## BraunSugar

faithVA said:


> hmm, ok. I have seen the Conair brushes. Not sure where. If I find them I will let you know. I roam so much not sure which store I was in: Target, CVS, Walgreen, Kroger



This is what it looks like:







I haven't seen it everywhere that Conair products are sold. Let me know if you find it though.


----------



## faithVA

^^Thanks for the pic. I went and looked on Conairs site and they had 50-11 brushes. I was like oh no, I won't know if I find the right one 

I live in the country, they may still have it here.

That think does not look like it will go through my hair  I can see me going to work with that thing stuck in the back of my hair.


----------



## faithVA

I finally bought a wig. I like the way it looks. Hopefully I will wear it  Maybe I will start by wearing it on the weekends to see if I can get used to it. Its being shipped from the UK so maybe it will be here by the end of next week.

It would be nice if I loved it. Then I can just braid my hair up each week.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I like that wig! The way the hair falls is very natural. Is it human hair?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Cute wig faithVA! Love it!!!


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I like that wig! The way the hair falls is very natural. Is it human hair?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yes it's human hair. I figured I would try human hair to get it closer to my own fuzzy hair. I am thinking this is that my flat twist outs may look like when it gets longer.



DarkJoy said:


> Cute wig faithVA! Love it!!!



Thanks ladies. For some reason I'm nervous. My last 2 wigs were a fail.


----------



## DarkJoy

This does not look like a fail, faith! She's so purrdddyyyy!!

OAN: So been wearing this marley phoney bun and I love it. However, my own little bun is about the size of my thumb. Well, half of it . Gonna have to find something tiny (lol) to wrap around it to protect from the marley hair. I noticed my own hair curls up into the fake hair and snaps when I undo it. Urgh.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> This does not look like a fail, faith! She's so purrdddyyyy!!
> 
> OAN: So been wearing this marley phoney bun and I love it. However, my own little bun is about the size of my thumb. Well, half of it . Gonna have to find something tiny (lol) to wrap around it to protect from the marley hair. I noticed my own hair curls up into the fake hair and snaps when I undo it. Urgh.



Nooo. Can you wrap your baby bun in satin?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

I have made some progress in the moisturizing business. Last night I mixed my tea blend (Chagrin Valley) with an equal amount of marshmallow root. I spritzed my hair with that and then sealed with the Qhemet Amla. It went on really well. This morning my hair was soft/moist, an 8 on a scale of 10. That is really good for me. My twist separated easily. I didn't have to lift my roots with a comb. And I got a little bit more hang time. 

Now to see if its repeatable.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Last co wash was 2 days ago. I've been refreshing my puff with water and castor oil. Only product I've used the last couple of days is castor oil. I've ditched leave-ins and moisturizers for a while. I ordered a couple of things from vitacost including a reconstructor so I'll do that as soon as it comes.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18068687]Last co wash was 2 days ago. I've been refreshing my puff with water and castor oil. Only product I've used the last couple of days is castor oil. I've ditched leave-ins and moisturizers for a while. I ordered a couple of things from vitacost including a reconstructor so I'll do that as soon as it comes.



What reconstructor did you get?


----------



## Hairness

Hi everyone!  I’m glad to catch up on this thread!  It’s interesting that there is talk of wigs.  I recently decided to cornrow my hair and leave it alone underneath a wig.  I’ve never used wigs as a regular style so I have a lot to learn.  I happened upon two threads by ladypanialo.  Is she still on the boards?  She used wigs to grow her hair and copied every post she made in those threads and I plan on studying them.  I’m just tired or doing my hair every night…it takes at least 1 ½ hours – 2 hours….every night!

I’m diligent and gentle but my hair, it continues to break off and fall out.  I’ve lost so much hair that my parts in the back are huge!  They almost look like bald spots.  I have some photos on my iPhone which I’ll post later.

For the last two weeks I’ve tried to copy several aspects of faithVA’s reggie.  Here’s what I did after washing with diluted shampoo:
-After shampooing I applied Aubrey Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner with heating cap 15 minutes and 25 minutes under a skully hat.  
-Rinsed out the conditioner and immediately put on a plastic conditioning cap and heating cap for 15 minutes
 -Applied oil mix, leave in conditioner and pomades
-Twisted my hair
-JBCO + Lavender e.o. in parts and edges
-Tiiva Growth Pomade on edges

The next day my hair was more moisturized then the past but still not like before the henna from hell.  I can touch it without hearing it but it still feels straw-like.  I also still get scabs and scalp irritations.  Sleeping in conditioner is a no for me, my scalp is too sensitive.

What’s Good

Because I’ve lost so much bulk, my hair goes nicely into my tucked ponytail or bun without using 10 bobby pins to flattening it down

The hair that’s left continues to grow; I think the hair in the back is apl now (it was past cbl before)

With all that I’ve said if you saw me on the street you probably find nothing wrong with my hair…you might even consider my hair thick.  I don’t think anyone would notice any problems if they didn’t have intimate knowledge of my hair, like a hairdresser, if I had one.  Only I know the extent of my hair loss and if it continues I will be bald in the back.

Future Plans

Use ORS Replenishing Conditioner for some protein and strength

Use Joico Chealating/Clarifying shampoo – I’ve used it in the past and it makes my hair feel clean and soft without stripping.  I’ve been trying to re-moisturize my hair for months and haven’t clarified.  I think everything with work better if I do.

I want to try Aubrey White Camellia Conditioner – It’s not as thick as the Honey Suckle Rose and I think that will be better for my fine/medium low porosity (I think) strands.

Maybe try black tea rinses.

I’m open to suggestions...you all know better than me...

HHG


----------



## faithVA

[USER=217926 said:
			
		

> Hairness[/USER];18068783]Hi everyone!  I’m glad to catch up on this thread!  It’s interesting that there is talk of wigs.  I recently decided to cornrow my hair and leave it alone underneath a wig.  I’ve never used wigs as a regular style so I have a lot to learn.  I happened upon two threads by ladypanialo.  Is she still on the boards?  She used wigs to grow her hair and copied every post she made in those threads and I plan on studying them.  I’m just tired or doing my hair every night…it takes at least 1 ½ hours – 2 hours….every night!
> 
> I’m diligent and gentle but my hair, it continues to break off and fall out.  I’ve lost so much hair that my parts in the back are huge!  They almost look like bald spots.  I have some photos on my iPhone which I’ll post later.
> 
> For the last two weeks I’ve tried to copy several aspects of faithVA’s reggie.  Here’s what I did after washing with diluted shampoo:
> -After shampooing I applied Aubrey Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner with heating cap 15 minutes and 25 minutes under a skully hat.
> -Rinsed out the conditioner and immediately put on a plastic conditioning cap and heating cap for 15 minutes
> -Applied oil mix, leave in conditioner and pomades
> -Twisted my hair
> -JBCO + Lavender e.o. in parts and edges
> -Tiiva Growth Pomade on edges
> 
> The next day my hair was more moisturized then the past but still not like before the henna from hell.  I can touch it without hearing it but it still feels straw-like.  I also still get scabs and scalp irritations.  Sleeping in conditioner is a no for me, my scalp is too sensitive.
> 
> What’s Good
> 
> Because I’ve lost so much bulk, my hair goes nicely into my tucked ponytail or bun without using 10 bobby pins to flattening it down
> 
> The hair that’s left continues to grow; I think the hair in the back is apl now (it was past cbl before)
> 
> With all that I’ve said if you saw me on the street you probably find nothing wrong with my hair…you might even consider my hair thick.  I don’t think anyone would notice any problems if they didn’t have intimate knowledge of my hair, like a hairdresser, if I had one.  Only I know the extent of my hair loss and if it continues I will be bald in the back.
> 
> Future Plans
> 
> Use ORS Replenishing Conditioner for some protein and strength
> 
> Use Joico Chealating/Clarifying shampoo – I’ve used it in the past and it makes my hair feel clean and soft without stripping.  I’ve been trying to re-moisturize my hair for months and haven’t clarified.  I think everything with work better if I do.
> 
> I want to try Aubrey White Camellia Conditioner – It’s not as thick as the Honey Suckle Rose and I think that will be better for my fine/medium low porosity (I think) strands.
> 
> Maybe try black tea rinses.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions...you all know better than me...
> 
> HHG



 I'm sorry you are experiencing hair loss. But I do think it is very possible to reverse. I'm not good at keeping stories straight so forgive me if I mix yours up with someone elses. And I'm to lazy to go back to this thread 

But it seems like you experiences some time of scalp irritation thus the hair loss. Definitely stay away from extended DC treatments. Before you shampoo, spend some extended time massaging your scalp under the water. And as you shampoo continue to do a really good massage. 

I would skip the tea rinse for right now. Some people's hair loves tea. Others it makes it as hard as the henna. 

And ORS is more of moisturizer than a protein. You may want to look into a reconstructor. I don't remember if you actually mentioned doing a protein treatment before. If you do the reconstructor, follow it with a really good moisture DC.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

faithVA said:


> What reconstructor did you get?


 

 I got the Giovanni Nutrafix. Have you used yours yet?


----------



## Hairness

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry you are experiencing hair loss. But I do think it is very possible to reverse. I'm not good at keeping stories straight so forgive me if I mix yours up with someone elses. And I'm to lazy to go back to this thread
> 
> But it seems like you experiences some time of scalp irritation thus the hair loss. Definitely stay away from extended DC treatments. Before you shampoo, spend some extended time massaging your scalp under the water. And as you shampoo continue to do a really good massage.
> 
> I would skip the tea rinse for right now. Some people's hair loves tea. Others it makes it as hard as the henna.
> 
> And ORS is more of moisturizer than a protein. You may want to look into a reconstructor. I don't remember if you actually mentioned doing a protein treatment before. If you do the reconstructor, follow it with a really good moisture DC.


 

Thanks you FaithVA!!!! I don't post much so it's easy to forget my story. I'm the one that slept in my henna back in January and my hair is dried out and hasn't stopped falling out since...more in the back than the front. The back is crinkly, drawn up, very dry and fragile. Three weeks ago I used Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment. The breakage subsided a little but now it’s back with a vengeance. I think I have to use protein every other week to keep this breakage under control. I always follow with a moisturizing conditioner. At this point, I just want to braid it up and leave it alone.

Where did you buy your wig? How do you plan on caring for your hair underneath? 

BTW, I bought some apricot oil. I’ll try it this weekend. I ordered some sunflower oil too….also some more shea butter and will try mango butter for the first time. I understand it’s more moisturizing than shea butter. Thanks again.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I’m glad to catch up on this thread!  It’s interesting that there is talk of wigs.  I recently decided to cornrow my hair and leave it alone underneath a wig.  I’ve never used wigs as a regular style so I have a lot to learn.  I happened upon two threads by ladypanialo.  Is she still on the boards?  She used wigs to grow her hair and copied every post she made in those threads and I plan on studying them.  I’m just tired or doing my hair every night…it takes at least 1 ½ hours – 2 hours….every night!
> 
> I’m diligent and gentle but my hair, it continues to break off and fall out.  I’ve lost so much hair that my parts in the back are huge!  They almost look like bald spots.  I have some photos on my iPhone which I’ll post later.
> 
> For the last two weeks I’ve tried to copy several aspects of faithVA’s reggie.  Here’s what I did after washing with diluted shampoo:
> -After shampooing I applied Aubrey Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner with heating cap 15 minutes and 25 minutes under a skully hat.
> -Rinsed out the conditioner and immediately put on a plastic conditioning cap and heating cap for 15 minutes
> -Applied oil mix, leave in conditioner and pomades
> -Twisted my hair
> -JBCO + Lavender e.o. in parts and edges
> -Tiiva Growth Pomade on edges
> 
> The next day my hair was more moisturized then the past but still not like before the henna from hell.  I can touch it without hearing it but it still feels straw-like.  I also still get scabs and scalp irritations.  Sleeping in conditioner is a no for me, my scalp is too sensitive.
> 
> What’s Good
> 
> Because I’ve lost so much bulk, my hair goes nicely into my tucked ponytail or bun without using 10 bobby pins to flattening it down
> 
> The hair that’s left continues to grow; I think the hair in the back is apl now (it was past cbl before)
> 
> With all that I’ve said if you saw me on the street you probably find nothing wrong with my hair…you might even consider my hair thick.  I don’t think anyone would notice any problems if they didn’t have intimate knowledge of my hair, like a hairdresser, if I had one.  Only I know the extent of my hair loss and if it continues I will be bald in the back.
> 
> Future Plans
> 
> Use ORS Replenishing Conditioner for some protein and strength
> 
> Use Joico Chealating/Clarifying shampoo – I’ve used it in the past and it makes my hair feel clean and soft without stripping.  I’ve been trying to re-moisturize my hair for months and haven’t clarified.  I think everything with work better if I do.
> 
> I want to try Aubrey White Camellia Conditioner – It’s not as thick as the Honey Suckle Rose and I think that will be better for my fine/medium low porosity (I think) strands.
> 
> Maybe try black tea rinses.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions...you all know better than me...
> 
> HHG



Oh no! I am so sorry! Can you go to a dermatologist? Can you get allergy tests done?

I had a reaction and lost some hair a few months ago. I went to the derm and got fixed up. I am allergic to several preservatives in hair products.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Hairness

HanaKuroi said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry! Can you go to a dermatologist? Can you get allergy tests done?
> 
> I had a reaction and lost some hair a few months ago. I went to the derm and got fixed up. I am allergic to several preservatives in hair products.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I haven't been to a dermatologist yet.  I thought this would subside by now.  I can certainly try that too!


----------



## DarkJoy

Yikes! Hairness! Sorry for your dilemma. You had me at fine hair. It's hard to care for without breakage. Adding to other suggestions: 

1.avoid right cornrows and keeping them in more than a week or so until your hair is stronger
2. Keep the cornrows out for longer periods
3. Ditch regular use of soapy shampoo. Or get it down to once. Twice a month. Cowashing a cpl times a week instead. Be sure conditioners are silicon free.
4. Try a raw egg for a 5 min pure protein. It could be your hair is reacting to the 1000 other chemicals in these conditioners. Immediately follow with a moisture DC.

This is it for now. Keep us updated on your progress


----------



## hnntrr

Twists are actually turning out well and I think this is similar in volume my natural hair will be I think (from how my mom said my hair was when I was little). So best get used to it now. I think I am starting to like it though, and most important my hair is being protected...at least the parts not sticking out of the twists. Some of them I have to redo cause my relaxed ends will not be tamed.

Spritzed my hair twice today, once this morning and then once when I took a nap earlier today. I think I will also spritz again with just water tonight and wrap it to help lock moisture in....worried about the synthetic hair being drying. Probably going to cow ash on saturday and twist so it stays nice (gonna be a huge experiment I have no idea how to wash hair in braids).

So thankfully I wont have to deal with my roots for a little while.
Overall I like them, I just wish she hadn't cut  most of them blunt.


----------



## Hairness

DarkJoy said:


> Yikes! @Hairness! Sorry for your dilemma. You had me at fine hair. It's hard to care for without breakage. Adding to other suggestions:
> 
> 1.avoid right cornrows and keeping them in more than a week or so until your hair is stronger
> 2. Keep the cornrows out for longer periods
> 3. Ditch regular use of soapy shampoo. Or get it down to once. Twice a month. Cowashing a cpl times a week instead. Be sure conditioners are silicon free.
> 4. Try a raw egg for a 5 min pure protein. It could be your hair is reacting to the 1000 other chemicals in these conditioners. Immediately follow with a moisture DC.
> 
> This is it for now. Keep us updated on your progress


 
Thanks DarkJoy.  I will keep that in mind for when I buy a wig.  I don't do well with co-washing, I really need to wash my scalp.  It's cold here, so washing during the week is a no go.  I airdry.  To date, the conditioners I've been using are natural.  Even so, natural things can cause problems too.  I try not to use a lot of chemicals on my hair.


----------



## Hairness

The back of my head - 11/12



The back of my head 3/13



Thin twists 3/13


----------



## Froreal3

BraunSugar said:


> I profess my love for this brush to anybody that will hear me! I've tried wide toothed combs, Denmans (Satan's brush ), and even my fingers, only to end up frustrated and ready to cut my hair. It was a complete fluke that I found my brush at Kmart and it is identical to the Wet Brush. I was so happy when I used it and found out how well it worked. I was strongly considering either BCing or texlaxing before I got this brush. I'm going to order 2 of them next month.
> 
> Okay, I'm done.



BraunSugar those little round bulbs don't damage your hair?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

Froreal3 said:


> BraunSugar those little round bulbs don't damage your hair?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Froreal3 No. I've been using it over half a year and I've had no problems.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hairness said:
			
		

> The back of my head - 11/12
> 
> The back of my head 3/13
> 
> Thin twists 3/13



I had an allergic reaction to optiphen  a common preservative in hair products, and lost my  nape a couple of months ago. I couldn't wear my hair up. I was horrified. I had a bald spot the size of a nickel and bad breakage. I started taking mineral rich the liquid vitamin and the bald spot is now a couple of inches long.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ms Lala

Hairness said:


> Thanks you FaithVA!!!! I don't post much so it's easy to forget my story. I'm the one that slept in my henna back in January and my hair is dried out and hasn't stopped falling out since...more in the back than the front. The back is crinkly, drawn up, very dry and fragile. Three weeks ago I used Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment. The breakage subsided a little but now it’s back with a vengeance. I think I have to use protein every other week to keep this breakage under control. I always follow with a moisturizing conditioner. At this point, I just want to braid it up and leave it alone.
> 
> Where did you buy your wig? How do you plan on caring for your hair underneath?
> 
> BTW, I bought some apricot oil. I’ll try it this weekend. I ordered some sunflower oil too….also some more shea butter and will try mango butter for the first time. I understand it’s more moisturizing than shea butter. Thanks again.



I had a horrible experience my first time using henna. I only left it in for a couple hour and had horrible breakage.  I would strongly encourage you to give up using ALL products with protein.  I didn't get the breakage under control until I gave up all products with protein and did moisturizing DC's regularly.  I put my hair in fat twists so I didn't have to manipulate it alot and I even washed and DC'd in those twists.  Then I would undo each one and redo.  I also had to moisturize 2x daily which is something I didn't need to do before.  IHTH


----------



## DarkJoy

So she is all back under control. 

I was having those tiny little ends breaking off. Well, 2 days ago I did a co-wash and DC with AO Blue camomile. Well, normally I DC an hour tops. Took a queue from this thread and left that bad body on for like 5 hours. Co-washed daily the last 2 days wearing a puff. And boom. Breakage gone.

Guess I needed more moisture than I thought 

I will do this intensive DC every 2 weeks...like I really have the time. Dang.


----------



## bluediamond0829

Right now my struggle is with spending money for protective styles that aren't lasting any longer then a 2 weeks at the most.  I tried the cute cornrow style it held up great for 2 weeks.  The lady that did my hair said it should hold up for 4 weeks.  Nope not with my hair and even when I started working out the cornrows just crawled loose.($100 down the drain for 2 weeks).  

Same thing with kinky twist I was trying to keep them in for 2 months, then it was reduced down to ok if I could just keep it for this month, nope now its down to these are coming out today!!! I am worried about my edges(which I already had some breakage from a weave), the braids already started slipping around the edges and back(another $140 gone down the drain for a 2 week hair style).  

I just can't with these protective styles.


----------



## HanaKuroi

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> Right now my struggle is with spending money for protective styles that aren't lasting any longer then a 2 weeks at the most.  I tried the cute cornrow style it held up great for 2 weeks.  The lady that did my hair said it should hold up for 4 weeks.  Nope not with my hair and even when I started working out the cornrows just crawled loose.($100 down the drain for 2 weeks).
> 
> Same thing with kinky twist I was trying to keep them in for 2 months, then it was reduced down to ok if I could just keep it for this month, nope now its down to these are coming out today!!! I am worried about my edges(which I already had some breakage from a weave), the braids already started slipping around the edges and back(another $140 gone down the drain for a 2 week hair style).
> 
> I just can't with these protective styles.



You need to learn to style your own hair. Go to YouTube and start practicing. Think of all the money you'll save.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

agreed with Hana @bluediamond0829. Also, do you have fine strands?  If you have fine Type 4b or 4zzzz hair, this seems to be the case with protective styles. 

Maybe you should work on thickening the strands and moisturizing so they can be a little more resilient.

BTW, braids and such are the same with my hair. 2 weeks and it's unraveling or just toooo loose. So I learned to do it myself and loosely (under a crochet weave) and resigned to do my hair every 2 weeks. If you're not paying for it, it's not so bad.


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy bluediamond0829
I've always wondered about twists because they come apart too easily in my hair. I have fine strands 3c/4a and can barely keep them in overnight.  Then you have the fuzz - especially if you work out often.  I remember there was a twist/protective style thread somewhere here that was pretty good...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18069035]I got the Giovanni Nutrafix. Have you used yours yet?


 
No not yet. Not sure when I will try it. I purchased the 4 Naturals line which has a reconstructor in it. I plan to use that line for 30 days to see how it works. After that I may try the Giovanni Reconstructor.


----------



## faithVA

Hairness said:


> Thanks you FaithVA!!!! I don't post much so it's easy to forget my story. I'm the one that slept in my henna back in January and my hair is dried out and hasn't stopped falling out since...more in the back than the front. The back is crinkly, drawn up, very dry and fragile. Three weeks ago I used Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment. The breakage subsided a little but now it’s back with a vengeance. I think I have to use protein every other week to keep this breakage under control. I always follow with a moisturizing conditioner. At this point, I just want to braid it up and leave it alone.
> 
> Where did you buy your wig? How do you plan on caring for your hair underneath?
> 
> BTW, I bought some apricot oil. I’ll try it this weekend. I ordered some sunflower oil too….also some more shea butter and will try mango butter for the first time. I understand it’s more moisturizing than shea butter. Thanks again.


 
I wish I could help you more. I was at a loss when I had my issue with henna. I never did figure out what to do with it. But it sounds like the combination of protein followed by moisture might be the right plan of attack. 

I bought my wig off of Ebay. It is being sent from the UK, so not sure how long that takes. I have not idea how I am going to wear my hair underneath. I am not even sure if I am going to wear the wig  I feel more comfortable walking around with a shrunken fro vs. wear fake hair  So if I can't get comfortable with it, it will be in a box on the shelf. 

I like apricot oil and sunflower oil. They have both been good to me.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> So she is all back under control.
> 
> I was having those tiny little ends breaking off. Well, 2 days ago I did a co-wash and DC with AO Blue camomile. Well, normally I DC an hour tops. Took a queue from this thread and left that bad body on for like 5 hours. Co-washed daily the last 2 days wearing a puff. And boom. Breakage gone.
> 
> Guess I needed more moisture than I thought
> 
> I will do this intensive DC every 2 weeks...like I really have the time. Dang.


 
I really want to trying DCing longer. Now that it is warmer I may be able to do so. I can put it on and go out the door. Usually I start my hair so late, I can't let it sit on for that long. Can't wait to try it though and see if I see any difference.


----------



## faithVA

BraunSugar said:


> This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it everywhere that Conair products are sold. Let me know if you find it though.


@BraunSurgar, without the brush name it's hard to match.

Those did look like the same brush?

http://www.target.com/p/conair-gel-grip-cushion/-/A-13958885#prodSlot=medium_1_27


----------



## faithVA

I bought this Conair brush because I couldn't remember what BraunSugars picture looked like.

http://www.target.com/p/conair-2pk-cush-brsh-value-pk/-/A-13958886#prodSlot=medium_1_27&term=conair+hair+brush

It was less than $6 for both the large and the small. I know I wasn't going to take them back so decided to try them. Yeah, I really like this brush. I have being wearing a twistout since Wednesday and I just slept with a bonnet on last night and finger puffed it this morning. It was starting to shrink but hadn't completely dried out. So I rinsed in the shower and then saturated it with diluted AO Blue Chamomile conditioner. I pulled section apart with my fingers. Then I used the brush. I detangled my ends and then the brushed just glided through my hair. Nothing ever glides through my hair  I have 3 seamless combs and they have never glided through my hair.

So I was expecting this large mass of hair in the shower drain when I rinsed my brush  Nope. The only hair in the drain is what came out with my finger. And it smoothed the conditioner into my hair. I detangled through my entire head in the amount of time it usually takes me to do 1 or 2 sections.

The main thing I noticed is that it doesn't tug on my hair which the seamless combs do. You can always feel my hair fighting with the bone comb. It has no give and my curls just snap.


----------



## bluediamond0829

greenandchic DarkJoy HanaKuroi Thank you Ladies for your responses and suggestions.   Yes I have fine hair and i know it used to not be like this when I was in high school and college I could wear braids for at least 2 months.  Now my texture has changed.  

greenandchic the type of twist I had were Kinky twist with extensions so I didn't have any problems with the fuzz its just at the base they started sliding down within a week to the two week mark.  I do have shorter hair in some places but even in the areas where my longer hair is.


----------



## tatiana

I have been reading this thread since it started but I am just finally admitting I have issues.

*Hair profile?* Natural, 3c/4a with some 3b mixed in at the nape, fine, thin, and low density 

*Reggie and products? *Wash once a week, products change often

*How do you style your hair?* Varies. Actually it is one of my problems.

*What problems do you have with your hair?*

My problem is my hair should be longer than what it is. My hair is dry. My hair loves glycerin even in the winter but I am tired of wearing my hair in a Wash N Go. I admit, I have gotten lazy once I figured out how to have 6 to 8 day Wash n Go. Yes, I have tangles but since I never had relax relaxed hair, it was some form of texlax, I always had tangles. Due to the low density, I can not do twists or braids.

My hair does like roller sets but they do not last long. Last like 2 to 3 days provided it is not raining outside. Also, my hair is dry because I do not use any glycerin products in that time. I should wash my hair twice a week but I need a style besides a wet bun, I do not like wearing all of my hair pulled back.

Tonight, I am going to wash it, band it overnight, and then in the morning, it will be damp but I will either blow dry it and french braid it or set it on rollers and get under the dryer. Then maybe on Wednesday I will let it revert via gylcerine product.

Sorry if this is more of a rant but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## DarkJoy

@tatiana. Welcome and sorry for your troubles! Here's my take FWIW:

My hair seems to love glycerin too. The thing about glyc is that the hair seems moist _for the moment_. Long term? It dries it right the heck out! So as soon as the glc is gone from the strands, it's dry city. Particularly if glyc is high in the ingredients list. I'm finding that just a dab will do when its humid.

What are your other products? It sounds like you dont have a set staple--a problem in itself probably more so than your regular styling. Changing all the time means not knowing what your hair is responding negatively to.  What are you using right now, though?


----------



## tatiana

Pre=poo: Coconut Oil
If not doing a wash n go
Shampoo : Cream of Nature (Old formula)
Conditioner: Varies
Leave in: varies

If doing a wash n Go

Shampoo: Curls for Target
Conditioner: Curls for Target
Leave in : Curls for Target Burlee

or 

Condictioner with: Tresemme's Natural or As I am Cleansin Cowash
Leave in: Suave Shea Butter and Mix Chicks Leave in

Moisterizer: Curls for Target, Oyin Handmade Frank's Juice, and sometimes Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1

I live in an humid area.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I really want to trying DCing longer. *Now that it is warmer I may be able to do so. I can put it on and go out the door.* Usually I start my hair so late, I can't let it sit on for that long. Can't wait to try it though and see if I see any difference.


 
@faithVA Since I live in warm weather climate, I leave the DC in my hair and go out all the time. This weekend I went to our local St. Patrick's Day Parade w/ DC in a combed out fro. I let the sun melt the DC into my strands. I will not be held captive by my hair reggie.


----------



## MsDee14

At this point, only a puff looks good on me when I wear my hair out. And not a stretched puff either..those look crazy on me. It has to be mildly shrunken. 

I'm trying to figure out some "out" styles to wear since my hair is in twists all week. 

How are y'all ladies styling your hair?


----------



## lana

I am officially joining this thread, because the information you guys offer is helpful and tailored for the individual. 

*Hair profile?* Transitioning from Texlaxed, 4a throughout with 4b in the back, thick strands, lots of em' 

*Reggie and products?* Deep condition overnight with Mane & Tail conditioner, shampoo with Keracare Moisturizing Shampoo, Condition with Keracare Humecto or Nexxus Humectress (rotation) w/heat. Nexxus has protein in it so I try to use it only twice a month, I use Keracare in between.

*How do you style your hair?* I wear a twist out or a bun, sometimes I blow dry and twist, sometimes I wet twist.

*What problems do you have with your hair?* 1)My ends are breaking off probably due to twisting. My hair LOOKs dry but feels moisturized. 
2)The back of my hair was shorter than the rest, but I'm keeping the length trimmed and letting the back catch up, so that I can trim it even. 
3) I am trying to grow out my sides as well.  They stay at shoulder length and the rest of my hair is BSL or a bit longer. 
4)I can't get my twist out to last more than 1 day. I literally have to retwist each night.

I will take help or advice on any of this!


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA Since I live in warm weather climate, I leave the DC in my hair and go out all the time. This weekend I went to our local St. Patrick's Day Parade w/ DC in a combed out fro. I let the sun melt the DC into my strands. I will not be held captive by my hair reggie.



We aren't all so lucky. It was 70 degrees on Saturday and today its 36 degrees. I'm not held captive by my reggie. I'm held captive by this crazy weather 

I won't do it that often anyway so it's cool. My hair gets hard and crunchy if I leave a DC on for more than 5 hours and I end up having to detangle again. But when it's long enough to twist and bun it will be on


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];18082427]I am officially joining this thread, because the information you guys offer is helpful and tailored for the individual.
> 
> *Hair profile?* Transitioning from Texlaxed, 4a throughout with 4b in the back, thick strands, lots of em'
> 
> *Reggie and products?* Deep condition overnight with Mane & Tail conditioner, shampoo with Keracare Moisturizing Shampoo, Condition with Keracare Humecto or Nexxus Humectress (rotation) w/heat. Nexxus has protein in it so I try to use it only twice a month, I use Keracare in between.
> 
> *How do you style your hair?* I wear a twist out or a bun, sometimes I blow dry and twist, sometimes I wet twist.
> 
> *What problems do you have with your hair?* 1)My ends are breaking off probably due to twisting. My hair LOOKs dry but feels moisturized.
> 2)The back of my hair was shorter than the rest, but I'm keeping the length trimmed and letting the back catch up, so that I can trim it even.
> 3) I am trying to grow out my sides as well.  They stay at shoulder length and the rest of my hair is BSL or a bit longer.
> 4)I can't get my twist out to last more than 1 day. I literally have to retwist each night.
> 
> I will take help or advice on any of this!



What are you using to twist with?


----------



## HanaKuroi

tatiana said:
			
		

> I have been reading this thread since it started but I am just finally admitting I have issues.
> 
> Hair profile? Natural, 3c/4a with some 3b mixed in at the nape, fine, thin, and low density
> 
> Reggie and products? Wash once a week, products change often
> 
> How do you style your hair? Varies. Actually it is one of my problems.
> 
> What problems do you have with your hair?
> 
> My problem is my hair should be longer than what it is. My hair is dry. My hair loves glycerin even in the winter but I am tired of wearing my hair in a Wash N Go. I admit, I have gotten lazy once I figured out how to have 6 to 8 day Wash n Go. Yes, I have tangles but since I never had relax relaxed hair, it was some form of texlax, I always had tangles. Due to the low density, I can not do twists or braids.
> 
> My hair does like roller sets but they do not last long. Last like 2 to 3 days provided it is not raining outside. Also, my hair is dry because I do not use any glycerin products in that time. I should wash my hair twice a week but I need a style besides a wet bun, I do not like wearing all of my hair pulled back.
> 
> Tonight, I am going to wash it, band it overnight, and then in the morning, it will be damp but I will either blow dry it and french braid it or set it on rollers and get under the dryer. Then maybe on Wednesday I will let it revert via gylcerine product.
> 
> Sorry if this is more of a rant but I am open to suggestions.



Can you list your products?

I think wash and go's are okay occasionally.

You say you change products often. How often and is there a reason?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## homegirljiggy

thank goodness for protective styles! I returned the 2 boxes of no lye relaxer last week, and exchanged for some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and shea butter. if I was not all twisted up in S twists, I would have given up on my hair. thanks ladies for your support in this thread.


----------



## HanaKuroi

homegirljiggy said:
			
		

> thank goodness for protective styles! I returned the 2 boxes of no lye relaxer last week, and exchanged for some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and shea butter. if I was not all twisted up in S twists, I would have given up on my hair. thanks ladies for your support in this thread.



I am so glad you returned them. I would hate for you to relax and have second thoughts. 

How long will your twists be in?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

It may be a little premature but I think by summer I may be graduating from this thread  I still have some work to do with product selection but I am getting so close.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> It may be a little premature but I think by summer I may be graduating from this thread  I still have some work to do with product selection but I am getting so close.


 
Great!!! I don't know if I'll ever graduate from the thread. I like chronicling my journey here... Even if I'm not struggling.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> It may be a little premature but I think by summer I may be graduating from this thread  I still have some work to do with product selection but I am getting so close.



Yay!!! Yayayayay! Can u see the finish line???

Yes, you can see it! All you need is a boost. 

This will be Miss Faith.







I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## homegirljiggy

HanaKuroi said:


> I am so glad you returned them. I would hate for you to relax and have second thoughts.
> 
> How long will your twists be in?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



thanks!, i have had my twist in for a month. I plan to take them out next week or maybe sooner. But I was def in a  natural hair slump. From now on when I get in a hair frenzy I will do braids or wigs.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Yay!!! Yayayayay! Can u see the finish line???
> 
> Yes, you can see it! All you need is a boost.
> 
> This will be Miss Faith.
> 
> View attachment 200027
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200029
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



That is so cute. When I get there I will try to post a pic like that but with a few more items of clothes on  

You have been such a big help.


----------



## Igotstripes

Hey guys,,My hair is so frizzy no matter what I do (( Any tips on reducing frizz?


----------



## BklynHeart

Sigh, welp I may get some extension locs and keep them in my hair permanently. i had surgery last year in February, and since then my hair has stopped growing. I didn't realize it and trimmed throughout the year. I realized it last month when my hair was SHORTER than it was last year at this time. I always get a growth spurt between November and April but not this time. I bought some of that Green Magic to see if it would help jumpstart it but its not budging.


----------



## faithVA

Igotstripes said:


> Hey guys,,My hair is so frizzy no matter what I do (( Any tips on reducing frizz?



Are you using products with glycerin?

How are you wearing your hair?


----------



## faithVA

BklynHeart said:


> Sigh, welp I may get some extension locs and keep them in my hair permanently. i had surgery last year in February, and since then my hair has stopped growing. I didn't realize it and trimmed throughout the year. I realized it last month when my hair was SHORTER than it was last year at this time. I always get a growth spurt between November and April but not this time. I bought some of that Green Magic to see if it would help jumpstart it but its not budging.



What do you mean permanently? Are you talking about getting locs?

Are you thinking your lack of growth is related to your surgery? Are you medication related to that?

What is your actual hair regimen?


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> Are you using products with glycerin?
> 
> How are you wearing your hair?



I have my hair in twists right now. Even on the first day i put them in they were frizzy. But I don't think I have any glycerin products


----------



## faithVA

Igotstripes said:


> I have my hair in twists right now. Even on the first day i put them in they were frizzy. But I don't think I have any glycerin products



My hair is always frizzy but not usually super frizzy the first few days of my twists. Usually frizz is a sign that your hair is trying to seek out moisture.

What's your regimen for putting in your twists?

1 Products
2. Twisting on wet or dry hair?
3. Are you doing the twirl and twist method? (twist both pieces before twisting them together)

Sometimes the hair is frizzy when its super soft.


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> 1 Products
> 2. Twisting on wet or dry hair?
> 3. Are you doing the twirl and twist method? (twist both pieces before twisting them together)
> 
> Sometimes the hair is frizzy when its super soft.


 Thanks for helping me!
1.  After washing I applied hairveda whipped creme leave in then I sealed with coconut/castor oil. To next day to twist I used the whipped clouds butter thing.
2. This time I did it on dry hair that I spritz with a spray bottle
3. No I haven't tried tht way, think it will help?


----------



## faithVA

Igotstripes said:


> Thanks for helping me!
> 1.  After washing I applied hairveda whipped creme leave in then I sealed with coconut/castor oil. To next day to twist I used the whipped clouds butter thing.
> 2. This time I did it on dry hair that I spritz with a spray bottle
> 3. No I haven't tried tht way, think it will help?



Does your hair like Aloe Vera Gel? If you aren't going to use a gel, twisting cream or twisting butter then you may need something to lay down your cuticle. Teh whipped clouds butter sounds wonderful but it sounds like it really softens the hair. You may need something with a little more stiffness to tame the hair.

And yes the twist and twirl helps because it creates a rope type effect that helps the hairs stay in place. 

I know there are videos on yt but I can't think of one right off hand.


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> Does your hair like Aloe Vera Gel? If you aren't going to use a gel, twisting cream or twisting butter then you may need something to lay down your cuticle. Teh whipped clouds butter sounds wonderful but it sounds like it really softens the hair. You may need something with a little more stiffness to tame the hair.
> 
> And yes the twist and twirl helps because it creates a rope type effect that helps the hairs stay in place.
> .



Nope AVG hates me for some reason but I do have some gel. I was planning on retwisting a few so ill try that on them. I shall google this technique, thanks


----------



## DarkJoy

BklynHeart said:


> Sigh, welp I may get some extension locs and keep them in my hair permanently. i had surgery last year in February, and since then my hair has stopped growing. I didn't realize it and trimmed throughout the year. I realized it last month when my hair was SHORTER than it was last year at this time. I always get a growth spurt between November and April but not this time. I bought some of that Green Magic to see if it would help jumpstart it but its not budging.


Hey BklynHeart. Hope you have recovered well after your surgery 

If your nails are growing, then it's a good bet your hair is still growing. It's probably breaking off. Is it dry and brittle? Are you still on medication post-op? Lots of meds make hair grow slower or weakens it.  What products are you using?


----------



## DarkJoy

oops I see faithVA already covered it! lol! great minds...


----------



## faithVA

Igotstripes said:


> Nope AVG hates me for some reason but I do have some gel. I was planning on retwisting a few so ill try that on them. I shall google this technique, thanks



I have found that butters make my twist look frizzy. Gels will lay them down but it can also make them hard without an oil layer first. I like twisting creams the best. I get the moisture and smoothness with the hold of a gel.

Try out the gel. And if that doesn't work try out an inexpensive twisting cream like Taliah Waajid.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> oops I see faithVA already covered it! lol! great minds...



Can never have too many angles. Jump on in.


----------



## BklynHeart

DarkJoy said:


> Hey @BklynHeart. Hope you have recovered well after your surgery
> 
> If your nails are growing, then it's a good bet your hair is still growing. It's probably breaking off. Is it dry and brittle? Are you still on medication post-op? Lots of meds make hair grow slower or weakens it. What products are you using?


 
DarkJoy, it's not brittle and I only have shed hair coming out when I comb it before washing. Right now I use the Sally's brand of Joico Reconstructor, Roux Porosity moisturizing conditioner, Roux Mendex reconstructor. For leave-ins the Shea Moisture Hibiscus works or their Thickening milk. I wash and leave my hair in six braids. I wonder though if its the Clairol Textures n Tones hair color I put in last June. maybe its growing out but also breaking it off. But my hair feels healthy. 

Oh, and I havent been on any medications, only supplements since my surgery; vit. Cs, D3 with calcium and magnesium, multivitamin every other day, and olive leaf extract since I don't take the flu shot.


----------



## DarkJoy

BklynHeart said:


> @DarkJoy, it's not brittle and I only have shed hair coming out when I comb it before washing. Right now I use the Sally's brand of Joico Reconstructor, Roux Porosity moisturizing conditioner, Roux Mendex reconstructor. For leave-ins the Shea Moisture Hibiscus works or their Thickening milk. I wash and leave my hair in six braids. I wonder though if its the Clairol Textures n Tones hair color I put in last June. maybe its growing out but also breaking it off. But my hair feels healthy.
> 
> Oh, and I havent been on any medications, only supplements since my surgery; vit. Cs, D3 with calcium and magnesium, multivitamin every other day, and olive leaf extract since I don't take the flu shot.


Color can be a nightmare. I had to BC due to color damage. How often are you using those reconstructors? That's a lot of protein! Do you use shampoo that might have sulfates? Sulfates can break you off too. 

When your hair is wet, run your fingers along the ends and look to see if tiny ends are breaking off--and I mean tiny like 1/8 or 1/16th of an inch. You might not notice them amongst your regular shed. Also check your head wraps and/or pillows.

Maybe instead of big trims, small dustings might be more beneficial to keep things under control and jump start your retention again, esp if you're getting rid of color issues.

Oh, and glad there's no lasting effects from your surgery BklynHeart!


----------



## BklynHeart

DarkJoy said:


> Color can be a nightmare. I had to BC due to color damage. How often are you using those reconstructors? That's a lot of protein! Do you use shampoo that might have sulfates? Sulfates can break you off too.
> 
> When your hair is wet, run your fingers along the ends and look to see if tiny ends are breaking off--and I mean tiny like 1/8 or 1/16th of an inch. You might not notice them amongst your regular shed. Also check your head wraps and/or pillows.
> 
> Maybe instead of big trims, small dustings might be more beneficial to keep things under control and jump start your retention again, esp if you're getting rid of color issues.
> 
> Oh, and glad there's no lasting effects from your surgery @BklynHeart!


 
Lucky for me I have the type of hair that loves proteins. Even Jen from Komaza said my hair can take it once every other week. I like reconstructors since they still leave my hair pretty soft. And I'll change my shampoo maybe it will help. I've been natural since '08 and never had a problem with sulfates but with this 'new' head of hair who knows.

My last trim was in December and it was a dusting. But its getting shorter, and the weird thing is that my ends doesn't look at though I need a trim. they still feel full. I'm thinking of maybe getting a semi-permanent rinse, not a demi, to coat the hair. I have greys coming in and even though it won't fully cover them at least it will close my cuticle and maybe strengthen the hair better.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=5328 said:
			
		

> BklynHeart[/USER];18085429]Lucky for me I have the type of hair that loves proteins. Even Jen from Komaza said my hair can take it once every other week. I like reconstructors since they still leave my hair pretty soft. And I'll change my shampoo maybe it will help. I've been natural since '08 and never had a problem with sulfates but with this 'new' head of hair who knows.
> 
> My last trim was in December and it was a dusting. But its getting shorter, and the weird thing is that my ends doesn't look at though I need a trim. they still feel full. I'm thinking of maybe getting a semi-permanent rinse, not a demi, to coat the hair. I have greys coming in and even though it won't fully cover them at least it will close my cuticle and maybe strengthen the hair better.



Ok hold up. You had an analysis? What did they say was going on with your hair? 

Please don't get a color. You need to figure out what is going on with your hair first before you start playing around with things like that. From what you are saying there isn't any internal reason your hair isn't growing. So it must be breaking. 

Did the analysis say that you were high porosity?


----------



## DarkJoy

Yea BklynHeart the hair analysis is news! What were the results? Was this before or after your surgery? I agree with faith that a rinse might be a bad idea. I have grey too (ugh!) and I understand, but am dealing with it until my hair is in better shape. I also agree that it has to be breaking (just tiny ones) that you arent noticing. I mean, hell, if you still have to shave your legs (lol!) then that means your body hair (including head) is still growing. We just gotta figure out what the culprit is...


----------



## BklynHeart

faithVA said:


> Ok hold up. You had an analysis? What did they say was going on with your hair?
> 
> Please don't get a color. You need to figure out what is going on with your hair first before you start playing around with things like that. From what you are saying there isn't any internal reason your hair isn't growing. So it must be breaking.
> 
> Did the analysis say that you were high porosity?


 


DarkJoy said:


> Yea @BklynHeart the hair analysis is news! What were the results? Was this before or after your surgery? I agree with faith that a rinse might be a bad idea. I have grey too (ugh!) and I understand, but am dealing with it until my hair is in better shape. I also agree that it has to be breaking (just tiny ones) that you arent noticing. I mean, hell, if you still have to shave your legs (lol!) then that means your body hair (including head) is still growing. We just gotta figure out what the culprit is...


 
DarkJoy, and faithVA,  Jen said my hair was highly porous and to incorporate more reconstructors and proteins. the ones I was using wasn't strong enough. She did a followup analysis in December and said everything looked good and if I wanted to do a semi-permanent color that's fine since its just a coating over my hair and wont change anything. I thought about henna but I tried that years ago and that crap left my hair dull and hard. The only semi-permanent brand I remember using back in the day was the Cellophane and it left my hair in great shape. But I was also relaxed. 

It's just so frustrating since its been a year from the surgery and I have to deal with this. And faithVA, I'd rather get locs because weave never worked with my hair, always broke off, and I never found a nice wig that looked natural.


----------



## faithVA

BklynHeart said:


> Jen said my hair was highly porous and to incorporate more reconstructors and proteins. the ones I was using wasn't strong enough. She did a followup analysis in December and said everything looked good and if I wanted to do a semi-permanent color that's fine since its just a coating over my hair and wont change anything. I thought about henna but I tried that years ago and that crap left my hair dull and hard. The only semi-permanent brand I remember using back in the day was the Cellophane and it left my hair in great shape. But I was also relaxed.
> 
> It's just so frustrating since its been a year from the surgery and I have to deal with this. And faithVA, I'd rather get locs because weave never worked with my hair, always broke off, and I never found a nice wig that looked natural.



Ok that is helpful. So you told Jen that your hair hasn't grown in a year and what did she say? There must have been something in the first analysis about breakage or something. We are missing something. 

As a natural did she know why your hair was highly porous? That is quite rare for a natural?

There is nothing wrong with getting locs. I just couldn't tell if you were 
getting extensions or getting locs. 

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I can't answer questions until I understand something. It's just the programmer in me


----------



## DarkJoy

BklynHeart, also what styles are you wearing daily? Just wondering if it could be from manipulation and perhaps a low-mani style might help. How long and often the DCs? And faith is right that there feels like some info is missing...


----------



## BklynHeart

faithVA said:


> Ok that is helpful. So you told Jen that your hair hasn't grown in a year and what did she say? There must have been something in the first analysis about breakage or something. We are missing something.
> 
> As a natural did she know why your hair was highly porous? That is quite rare for a natural?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with getting locs. I just couldn't tell if you were
> getting extensions or getting locs.
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions, but I can't answer questions until I understand something. It's just the programmer in me


 


DarkJoy said:


> @BklynHeart, also what styles are you wearing daily? Just wondering if it could be from manipulation and perhaps a low-mani style might help. How long and often the DCs? And faith is right that there feels like some info is missing...


 
faithVA, DarkJoy, Jen knows about the surgery and told me sometimes that may happen, especially if its major surgery. The hair color is what made my hair porous, but prior to that my hair has always loved proteins. I keep my hair in twists or a low bun. I don't wear it out at all since its not as thick as it used to be. I can't wear individual braids, my hair isn't thick enough and it doesn't look as professional.  Jen told me once my hair is back to normal I can get locs, so I'm giving myself a few more months then loc it. 

Conditioning, I usually leave on for about 20 minutes under a dryer. I noticed if I leave it on longer my hair doesn't like it and I will get more breakage.


----------



## faithVA

Ok BklynHeart. Sorry I asked a million questions  Just had to wrap my hair around it. 

Since you have had the analysis, I feel comfortable that you got good information to go forward with. So just continue with your regimen. I have never had a major surgery so that is unfamiliar territory.

I would recommend to add a hot oil treatment on wash day and to start doing scalp massages for at least 1 minute a day, if you aren't doing these already. 

And if you want locs go for it but make sure you aren't just doing it out of frustration. If you could see in the future and could see that you would have 6" of growth by the end of 2013 and you still want locs then go for it.


----------



## BklynHeart

faithVA said:


> Ok @BklynHeart. Sorry I asked a million questions  Just had to wrap my hair around it.
> 
> Since you have had the analysis, I feel comfortable that you got good information to go forward with. So just continue with your regimen. I have never had a major surgery so that is unfamiliar territory.
> 
> I would recommend to add a hot oil treatment on wash day and to start doing scalp massages for at least 1 minute a day, if you aren't doing these already.
> 
> And if you want locs go for it but make sure you aren't just doing it out of frustration. If you could see in the future and could see that you would have 6" of growth by the end of 2013 and you still want locs then go for it.


 
Thanks faithVA! One of my friends have locs and they are so beautiful. I think I'm at a point that I know my hair can't take relaxing again and I'm a bit tired of dealing with loose hair.


----------



## greenandchic

*Update & Question*

*Update *- I noticed since I've been using shampoo on my scalp once a week, I have significantly less shedding.  I will keep it up to see if the trend continues. I've been dealing with shedding on an off for years but never really got to the bottom of it (besides once when I corrected my low ferritin levels).'

*Question *- My ends feel pretty rough at times but I don't have split ends or SSKs.  I seal often.  I wonder if I need to take about 1" off to "correct" this issue but I want to hear from others regarding rough ends that are not related to splits.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];18090603]*Update & Question*
> 
> *Update *- I noticed since I've been using shampoo on my scalp once a week, I have significantly less shedding.  I will keep it up to see if the trend continues. I've been dealing with shedding on an off for years but never really got to the bottom of it (besides once when I corrected my low ferritin levels).'
> 
> *Question *- My ends feel pretty rough at times but I don't have split ends or SSKs.  I seal often.  I wonder if I need to take about 1" off to "correct" this issue but I want to hear from others regarding rough ends that are not related to splits.



When was the last time you trimmed or dusted?


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> When was the last time you trimmed or dusted?



I dusted almost two months ago.


----------



## HanaKuroi

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I dusted almost two months ago.



Can you see any splits?

I have heard other members complain about this. Their ends feel bad with no visible splits. They trim and then the ends feel bad again later.

I can't remember why or if they figured it out.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];18090639]I dusted almost two months ago.



You may need to dust but I would wait to trim an inch especially if you have been taking care of your ends. I am the master of trimming and trimming and not getting anywhere. 

Instead of trimming an inch, I would suggest
1. Trying applying a reconstructor on your ends followed by a deep DC. 
2. Then for two weeks trying moisturizing and sealing your ends every day. 

I would hate for you to trim an inch, then two weeks later your ends bush out again.


----------



## greenandchic

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you see any splits?
> 
> I have heard other members complain about this. Their ends feel bad with no visible splits. They trim and then the ends feel bad again later.
> 
> I can't remember why or if they figured it out.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Sounds like I need to dust!



faithVA said:


> You may need to dust but I would wait to trim an inch especially if you have been taking care of your ends. I am the master of trimming and trimming and not getting anywhere.
> 
> Instead of trimming an inch, I would suggest
> 1. Trying applying a reconstructor on your ends followed by a deep DC.
> 2. Then for two weeks trying moisturizing and sealing your ends every day.
> 
> I would hate for you to trim an inch, then two weeks later your ends bush out again.



I will try that!  I have AO GBP - would that count as a reconstructor or are you suggesting something stronger?


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> Sounds like I need to dust!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that!  I have AO GBP - would that count as a reconstructor or are you suggesting something stronger?



I was suggesting something stronger. AO  GBP is a balancing conditioner. But it doesn't hurt to try it. I don't think your hair isn't in bad shape so trying a few things first shouldn't hurt anything. Try what you have before you go out and buy something else. 

Your ends are just porous and they need a little more care.


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you see any splits?
> 
> I have heard other members complain about this. Their ends feel bad with no visible splits. They trim and then the ends feel bad again later.
> 
> I can't remember why or if they figured it out.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
HanaKuroi I was one of the members complaining about bushy ends. 

*UPDATE:* For appx. 2-3 weeks, I've been remdedying the problem by heavy sealing w/ an olive oil pomade.  And although I moisture/seal my hair daily, I have also concentrated on ensuring my ends of super moisturized and sealed. My targeted reggie seems to have helped tremendously since my ends don't feel bushy. But compared to the rest of my hair they are dry. faithVA recommended that I email Komaza care to see if they would allow me to send my follow up sample since I was unable to send it at the requested time. Jenn told me I can. I am just waiting to send a sufficient sample so Jenn can do a thorough examination.

greenandchic I wouldn't recommend you cut 1" off until you determine what's causing the dry ends. As Hana mentioned, last Aug. I cut 1/2-1" of hair and in some areas close to 1.5" and my dry/bushy ends returned.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi I was one of the members complaining about bushy ends.
> 
> UPDATE: For appx. 2-3 weeks, I've been remdedying the problem by heavy sealing w/ an olive oil pomade.  And although I moisture/seal my hair daily, I have also concentrated on ensuring my ends of super moisturized and sealed. My targeted reggie seems to have helped tremendously since my ends don't feel bushy. But compared to the rest of my hair they are dry. faithVA recommended that I email Komaza care to see if they would allow me to send my follow up sample since I was unable to send it at the requested time. Jenn told me I can. I am just waiting to send a sufficient sample so Jenn can do a thorough examination.
> 
> greenandchic I wouldn't recommend you cut 1" off until you determine what's causing the dry ends. As Hana mentioned, last Aug. I cut 1/2-1" of hair and in some areas close to 1.5" and my dry/bushy ends returned.



I am so glad your ends are improving!

I remembered it was someone not that long ago with that problem.

I am glad Jen is letting you send in your samples that was a great suggestion Faith.

What are your thoughts about baggying your ends only?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> I am so glad your ends are improving!
> 
> I remembered it was someone not that long ago with that problem.
> 
> I am glad Jen is letting you send in your samples that was a great suggestion Faith.
> 
> What are your thoughts about baggying your ends only?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I thought about baggying my ends but I don't know how to do it w/ my shrunken fro.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> I was suggesting something stronger. AO  GBP is a balancing conditioner. But it doesn't hurt to try it. I don't think your hair isn't in bad shape so trying a few things first shouldn't hurt anything. Try what you have before you go out and buy something else.
> 
> Your ends are just porous and they need a little more care.



You're right, my hair is porous in general so it needs more protection and care, especially since I now shampoo weekly.  Sometimes I get complacent but that's when my hair suffers. 



Cruzankink said:


> HanaKuroi I was one of the members complaining about bushy ends.
> 
> *UPDATE:* For appx. 2-3 weeks, *I've been remdedying the problem by heavy sealing w/ an olive oil pomade. * And although I moisture/seal my hair daily, I have also concentrated on ensuring my ends of super moisturized and sealed. My targeted reggie seems to have helped tremendously since my ends don't feel bushy. But compared to the rest of my hair they are dry. faithVA recommended that I email Komaza care to see if they would allow me to send my follow up sample since I was unable to send it at the requested time. Jenn told me I can. I am just waiting to send a sufficient sample so Jenn can do a thorough examination.
> 
> greenandchic I wouldn't recommend you cut 1" off until you determine what's causing the dry ends. As Hana mentioned, last Aug. I cut 1/2-1" of hair and in some areas close to 1.5" and my dry/bushy ends returned.




I won't be cutting anything (other than a dusting) until I care for my ends a little better.  

What pomades do you use?  I still have a little Oyin Burnt Sugar and just received my Hairitage Coconut Mango Moisturizer a few days ago.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> I thought about baggying my ends but I don't know how to do it w/ my shrunken fro.



Me either. I am looking forward to having ends to baggy


----------



## Cruzankink

greenandchic said:


> You're right, my hair is porous in general so it needs more protection and care, especially since I now shampoo weekly. Sometimes I get complacent but that's when my hair suffers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be cutting anything (other than a dusting) until I care for my ends a little better.
> 
> What pomades do you use? I still have a little Oyin Burnt Sugar and just received my Hairitage Coconut Mango Moisturizer a few days ago.


 
@greenandchic I use Organicals Olive Conditioning Pomade from Ingredients to Die For. I only use it on my ends since its to heavy to seal my entire head of fine strands. This is a pomade, not a butter.  Ingredients are as follows:

INCI: _Ricinus communis _(Castor) Seed Oil, _Orbignya oleifera_ (Babassu) Kernel Oil, _Persia americana_ (Avocado) Fruit Oil, EcoCert Hydrogenated _Olea europaea_ (Olive Oil) (and) _Olea europaea_ (Olive Oil) (and) _Olea europaea_ (Olive Oil) Unsaponifiables, _Macadamia integrifolia (Macadamia) Nut Oil, _Cetyl Alcohol,_ Simmondsia chinensis _(Jojoba) Seed Oil, _Brassica oleraceae_ var.Italica (Broccoli) Seed Oil, Glyceryl Monocaprylate (and) Glyceryl Monoundecylenate, Tocopherol Acetate (Vitamin E Mixed Tocotrienols), Ubiquinone (CoQ10)


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];18091673]@greenandchic I use Organicals Olive Conditioning Pomade from Ingredients to Die For. I only use it on my ends since its to heavy to seal my entire head of fine strands. This is a pomade, not a butter.  Ingredients are as follows:
> 
> INCI: _Ricinus communis _(Castor) Seed Oil, _Orbignya oleifera_ (Babassu) Kernel Oil, _Persia americana_ (Avocado) Fruit Oil, EcoCert Hydrogenated _Olea europaea_ (Olive Oil) (and) _Olea europaea_ (Olive Oil) (and) _Olea europaea_ (Olive Oil) Unsaponifiables, _Macadamia integrifolia (Macadamia) Nut Oil, _Cetyl Alcohol,_ Simmondsia chinensis _(Jojoba) Seed Oil, _Brassica oleraceae_ var.Italica (Broccoli) Seed Oil, Glyceryl Monocaprylate (and) Glyceryl Monoundecylenate, Tocopherol Acetate (Vitamin E Mixed Tocotrienols), Ubiquinone (CoQ10)



Cruzankink, Do you use any other products from them? I am looking at buying the Marshmallow Moisture Balm?


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> I have found that butters make my twist look frizzy. Gels will lay them down but it can also make them hard without an oil layer first. I like twisting creams the best. I get the moisture and smoothness with the hold of a gel.
> 
> Try out the gel. And if that doesn't work try out an inexpensive twisting cream like Taliah Waajid.



I tried the gel and the frizz is practically gone  but now these twists look better than all the other ones which makes me want to take them out lol


----------



## Cruzankink

Reggie Tweeks:

Prepoo: When I first started using oils in my reggie it was for HOT. Then I started prepooing w/ EVOO. Then I switched to EVCO. Lately, I've been applying a light coating of protein conditioner to maintain a good hair balance every other week. I'm gonna tweek my reggie again adding a moisturizing con and alternate b/w a protein and moisture con then add EVCO when I prepoo. I've just recived Dessert Essence Coconut Conditioner in the mail. I heard so many good things I can't wait to try it! I plan to use it as my moisture con for my prepoo. As always, I'll post my experience.

PS - My next tweek will be to try the L.O.C. Method of moisturizing. I've read that it works well for medium porosity hair like mine.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346095 said:
			
		

> Igotstripes[/USER];18091895]I tried the gel and the frizz is practically gone  but now these twists look better than all the other ones which makes me want to take them out lol



 I would let them sit for a few days so you can see how long the gel controls the frizz. And you can also monitor how well you like the gel or if you want to try something else. But at least you know you can use product to tame it.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Do you use any other products from them? I am looking at buying the Marshmallow Moisture Balm?


 
faithVA I bought a sample of the Marshmallow Moisture Balm. I didn't feel like it did anything for my hair. I have some left that I was planning on using on only one side of my head to see if there really is a difference. I just have not gotten around to doing it.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> faithVA I bought a sample of the Marshmallow Moisture Balm. I didn't feel like it did anything for my hair. I have some left that I was planning on using on only one side of my head to see if there really is a difference. I just have not gotten around to doing it.



Please let me know. One of the bloggers said she used it and it worked wonderfully. I know my hair loves Marshmallow Root so I wanted to try it.

She said she didn't notice the difference necessarily in the way her hair felt but she noticed the difference in the way her hair reacted after using it several times. She said it was easier to hydrate and her curls clumped more, etc.


----------



## greenandchic

Thanks, Cruzankink!


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> Please let me know. One of the bloggers said she used it and it worked wonderfully. I know my hair loves Marshmallow Root so I wanted to try it.


 
faithVA I will.


----------



## Bublin

greenandchic said:


> *Update & Question*
> 
> *Update *- I noticed since I've been using shampoo on my scalp once a week, I have significantly less shedding.  I will keep it up to see if the trend continues. I've been dealing with shedding on an off for years but never really got to the bottom of it (besides once when I corrected my low ferritin levels).'
> 
> *Question *- My ends feel pretty rough at times but I don't have split ends or SSKs.  I seal often.  I wonder if I need to take about 1" off to "correct" this issue but I want to hear from others regarding rough ends that are not related to splits.



greenandchic I started using a sulphate poo a few months ago and my shedding has also reduced.  My hair does not like non sulphate poos, they dry out my hair really badly.
To combat the ends drying out - I water rinse as usual and then apply a regular conditioner to half the length of my hair and then only apply the shampoo to my scalp, spreading the excess down the shaft.

OAN - Here in the UK I have been seeing a lot of garlic conditioners on the shelves.  Months ago they were unavailable here.  I know they are supposed to be good for shedding.  Does anyone still use garlic condish and is it moisturising or protein?


----------



## greenandchic

Bublin said:


> greenandchic I started using a sulphate poo a few months ago and my shedding has also reduced.  My hair does not like non sulphate poos, they dry out my hair really badly.
> To combat the ends drying out - I water rinse as usual and then apply a regular conditioner to half the length of my hair and then only apply the shampoo to my scalp, spreading the excess down the shaft.
> 
> OAN - Here in the UK I have been seeing a lot of garlic conditioners on the shelves.  Months ago they were unavailable here.  I know they are supposed to be good for shedding.  Does anyone still use garlic condish and is it moisturising or protein?



Bublin - What shampoos are you using?  The shampoo I use is sulfate free, Giovanni _Don't be Flaky!_ anti-dandruff shampoo.  I don't have dandruff but it has 2% salicylic acid which helps my itchy scalp.


----------



## Bublin

greenandchic said:


> Bublin - What shampoos are you using?  The shampoo I use is sulfate free, Giovanni _Don't be Flaky!_ anti-dandruff shampoo.  I don't have dandruff but it has 2% salicylic acid which helps my itchy scalp.



I'm using regular vo5 Smooth Me Glossy shampoo.  I've tried so many sulphate free even the cleansing creams and my hair is like straw.  I would like to try that poo though as my scalp easily gets build up.


----------



## faithVA

I got my wig and it is really cute. It looks something like my hair if I stretched it and did a flat twist out. And it is only shoulder length. It's probably between 3" to 5" longer than my hair depending on the sections.

I'm not ready to wear it yet though. I am having a hard time going from a twa to big hair. I may wear it out on the weekend to see if I can get used to it. I have been bald so long I really don't know what to do with hair


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> I got my wig and it is really cute. It looks something like my hair if I stretched it and did a flat twist out. And it is only shoulder length. It's probably between 3" to 5" longer than my hair depending on the sections.
> 
> I'm not ready to wear it yet though. I am having a hard time going from a twa to big hair. I may wear it out on the weekend to see if I can get used to it. I have been bald so long I really don't know what to do with hair



Pics! Pics!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Pics! Pics!




I'm working on it. Girl, I'm so self conscious  This weekend I will put on some make-up and take a pic.


----------



## Cruzankink

I've reached a plateau in styling my hair. For the past 2-3 mos. I've been alternating 2 styles: flat twist the sides w/ the middle hair in twist out for a mohawk look and flat twist the front and the rest of hair is twist out. I am tired of the looks. I have scoured youtube for more styles but I want a style that last Mon-Fri so I only manipulate my hair on washday/weekends. I think I'm going to revisit bantu knots... again. I haven't done them in a while since they only last 2-3 days. But because I can use more hair in the knot than I use in a twist, it shouldn't take that long to re-knot during the week. If anyone has suggestions let me know.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];18102193]I've reached a plateau in styling my hair. For the past 2-3 mos. I've been alternating 2 styles: flat twist the sides w/ the middle hair in twist out for a mohawk look and flat twist the front and the rest of hair is twist out. I am tired of the looks. I have scoured youtube for more styles but I want a style that last Mon-Fri so I only manipulate my hair on washday/weekends. I think I'm going to revisit bantu knots... again. I haven't done them in a while since they only last 2-3 days. But because I can use more hair in the knot than I use in a twist, it shouldn't take that long to re-knot during the week. If anyone has suggestions let me know.



I'm in the same boat as you. I'm either in a twist out or I pin curl/bantu knot out. Have you tried finger coils. They will last you a solid week. They do take a bit more time up front but require nothing during the week. I have let them go for right now only because I need to have water on my scalp mid-week.

I think I have another 4 months before my twists are long enough to wear out in public. I may splurge in May and have some cornrows put in.


----------



## faithVA

faithVA said:


> I bought this Conair brush because I couldn't remember what BraunSugars picture looked like.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/conair-2pk-cush-brsh-value-pk/-/A-13958886#prodSlot=medium_1_27&term=conair+hair+brush
> 
> It was less than $6 for both the large and the small. I know I wasn't going to take them back so decided to try them. Yeah, I really like this brush. I have being wearing a twistout since Wednesday and I just slept with a bonnet on last night and finger puffed it this morning. It was starting to shrink but hadn't completely dried out. So I rinsed in the shower and then saturated it with diluted AO Blue Chamomile conditioner. I pulled section apart with my fingers. Then I used the brush. I detangled my ends and then the brushed just glided through my hair. Nothing ever glides through my hair  I have 3 seamless combs and they have never glided through my hair.
> 
> So I was expecting this large mass of hair in the shower drain when I rinsed my brush  Nope. The only hair in the drain is what came out with my finger. And it smoothed the conditioner into my hair. I detangled through my entire head in the amount of time it usually takes me to do 1 or 2 sections.
> 
> The main thing I noticed is that it doesn't tug on my hair which the seamless combs do. You can always feel my hair fighting with the bone comb. It has no give and my curls just snap.





bluediamond0829 said:


> greenandchic DarkJoy HanaKuroi Thank you Ladies for your responses and suggestions.   Yes I have fine hair and i know it used to not be like this when I was in high school and college I could wear braids for at least 2 months.  Now my texture has changed.
> 
> greenandchic the type of twist I had were Kinky twist with extensions so I didn't have any problems with the fuzz its just at the base they started sliding down within a week to the two week mark.  I do have shorter hair in some places but even in the areas where my longer hair is.



BraunSugar, where art thou?

Are either of these the brushes you mentioned?


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I'm either in a twist out or I pin curl/bantu knot out. Have you tried finger coils. They will last you a solid week. They do take a bit more time up front but require nothing during the week. I have let them go for right now only because I need to have water on my scalp mid-week.
> 
> I think I have another 4 months before my twists are long enough to wear out in public. I may splurge in May and have some cornrows put in.


 
@faithVA Snap!!! I forgot about those! I follow charyjay on youtube and she does all these styles w/ finger coils. I have never done them before since my hair was shorter and the styles wouldn't look right. But I think I can try them now. Thanx for the suggestion. Speaking of CharyJay below is a pic of us in Oct 2012 at a local natural hair show. Her hair felt sooo soft! If you follow her on yt you'll know that her hair is longer than shown in the pic. The Caribbean humidity is a b*&%$!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];18103099]@faithVA Snap!!! I forgot about those! I follow charyjay on youtube and she does all these styles w/ finger coils. I have never done them before since my hair was shorter and the styles wouldn't look right. But I think I can try them now. Thanx for the suggestion. Speaking of CharyJay below is a pic of us in Oct 2012 at a local natural hair show. Her hair felt sooo soft! If you follow her on yt you'll know that her hair is longer than shown in the pic. The Caribbean humidity is a b*&%$!
> 
> View attachment 200549



I have seen her yt videos. Her hair looks soft in the videos. My hair does not do any of what her's does 

I have done finger coils at 2". If you keep them small they look better I think. 

I may check out some of her videos to see what I can do with this hair I have. I think an extra inch will help with styling


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> I think an extra inch will help with styling


 
An extra inch always helps!!!


----------



## DarkJoy

What about mini braids or mini twists? Cruzankink 

They take a while upfront but should last a cpl weeks.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> What about mini braids or mini twists? Cruzankink
> 
> They take a while upfront but should last a cpl weeks.



Cruzankink, How long is your hair? I couldn't tell from the picture?


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> What about mini braids or mini twists? @Cruzankink
> 
> They take a while upfront but should last a cpl weeks.


 
DarkJoy Thanx for the suggestion! I'm going to try them on my upcoming vacation.  Mini-twist is perfect to maintain for 1.5 weeks - I don't want to fall back on WnGs. However, I can't to do mini-anything on my jam packed weekends. Plus my DH is already complaining about my wash-day/weekend reggie which starts Friday night w/ my overnite prepoo.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> @Cruzankink, How long is your hair? I couldn't tell from the picture?


 
faithVA The pic w/ CharyJay was taken in Oct. 2012 . Below is my Oct 2012 length check.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> faithVA The pic w/ CharyJay was taken in Oct. 2012 . Below is my Oct 2012 length check.
> 
> View attachment 200571



um, so how long is your hair  October was 5 months ago girl. You can't be using old length check pics 

So are you at chin length now or much longer than that?

That is a good length to do mini twists on. My hair is currently the length in your pic. Too short for me to do mini twists or any other type of twists and wear them out.


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> um, so how long is your hair  October was 5 months ago girl. You can't be using old length check pics
> 
> So are you at chin length now or much longer than that?
> 
> That is a good length to do mini twists on. My hair is currently the length in your pic. Too short for me to do mini twists or any other type of twists and wear them out.


 
faithVA Sorry... I thought you wanted to see my hair length at the time I took the pic w/ Chary Jay. No... I dont have chin length hair. I wish.  Below is a pic of my last length check in Jan 2013.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> faithVA Sorry... I thought you wanted to see my hair length at the time I took the pic w/ Chary Jay. No... I dont have chin length hair. I wish.  Below is a pic of my last length check in Jan 2013.
> 
> View attachment 200583



Ok. I am probably in some length challenge with you. We are coming due for a length check so will be checking you out


----------



## Cruzankink

I love the prepoo step of my reggie. I find the process of adding yummy products/ingredients my hair loves relaxing. Anyway, my hair is currently basking in a prepoo medley of coconuttyness w/ Dessert Essence Coconut con and a generous coating of EVCO. I hope there is a difference in my ends dryness.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

How do I style my hair before bed. I slept with it out under a satin cap and it was so matted even conditioner wouldn't revive it in the morning. Any advice?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337307 said:
			
		

> yuhlovevybz[/USER];18111255]How do I style my hair before bed. I slept with it out under a satin cap and it was so matted even conditioner wouldn't revive it in the morning. Any advice?


 
How long is your hair? 

Did your moisturize your hair before you put on the cap?

My hair is about 3" to 4" and sometimes I just throw on the bonnet. I'm usually fine in the morning.

But typically I 2 strand twist my hair or put it in flat twist especially if I moisturize it. That keeps it from shrinking up.


----------



## DarkJoy

yuhlovevybz said:


> How do I style my hair before bed. I slept with it out under a satin cap and it was so matted even conditioner wouldn't revive it in the morning. Any advice?


 
what was your bedtime reggi yuhlovevybz?


----------



## yuhlovevybz

faithVA Its about EL/NL when it's not stretched, CBL stretched. I put coconut oil in it... it already have condish left in it from when I cowashed earlier that night.

DarkJoy I don't really have on.  Most nights my hair is at least damp with conditioner left in it. I either put it in a bun on top of my head or leave it out and throw a satin cap on it. Usually the bun thing doesnt hurt but its still pretty dry. Leaving it out it was like sandpaper in the morning.


----------



## faithVA

yuhlovevybz said:


> @faithVA Its about EL/NL when it's not stretched, CBL stretched. I put coconut oil in it... it already have condish left in it from when I cowashed earlier that night.
> 
> @DarkJoy I don't really have on.  Most nights my hair is at least damp with conditioner left in it. I either put it in a bun on top of my head or leave it out and throw a satin cap on it. Usually the bun thing doesnt hurt but its still pretty dry. Leaving it out it was like sandpaper in the morning.


 
Yeah you are going to need to find some better products or put your hair up. The conditioner is drying out on you and the coconut oil isn't enough to seal it to hold in the moisture. So your hair dried up and matted. 

But if you are going to cowash your hair, you need to put it up anyway and stretch it out. When I mentioned putting on a bonnet that was after my hair was stretched in twists and dried. I can't go to bed with wet loose hair 

If it's wet/damp, you will need to bun it, twist it, braid it or something.

After it's dried and stretched as long as it's moisturized you might be able to get away with just a bonnet. But if you are going to wear a bun, then you might want to pineapple it or at least take sections and pin it up.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> faithVA Its about EL/NL when it's not stretched, CBL stretched. I put coconut oil in it... it already have condish left in it from when I cowashed earlier that night.
> 
> DarkJoy I don't really have on.  Most nights my hair is at least damp with conditioner left in it. I either put it in a bun on top of my head or leave it out and throw a satin cap on it. Usually the bun thing doesnt hurt but its still pretty dry. Leaving it out it was like sandpaper in the morning.



Listen young lady I have told you a few times what you need to do. You have asked advice several times starting new threads about your hair. Asking for help. Everyone was very helpful. You have received excellent advice each time you asked.

I want to know why you are still running around here saying you don't have a regimen and don't know where to begin? 

*spank*

There is no instant fix. You have to be committed and serious and patient. 

I  looked at my previous replies and what I said in the past still applies.

I hope you actually take the advice so lovingly given and come back with a success story.

You have the information you need. Now fly!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

yuhlovevybz said:


> faithVA Its about EL/NL when it's not stretched, CBL stretched. I put coconut oil in it... it already have condish left in it from when I cowashed earlier that night.
> 
> DarkJoy I don't really have on.  Most nights my hair is at least damp with conditioner left in it. I either put it in a bun on top of my head or leave it out and throw a satin cap on it. Usually the bun thing doesnt hurt but its still pretty dry. Leaving it out it was like sandpaper in the morning.



What was the condish brand. Curious about the protein content. Never sleep in them unless you are sure it's just moisture...yuhlovevybz


----------



## DarkJoy

Oooo! Hanna put it down!


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Listen young lady I have told you a few times what you need to do. You have asked advice several times starting new threads about your hair. Asking for help. Everyone was very helpful. You have received excellent advice each time you asked.
> 
> I want to know why you are still running around here saying you don't have a regimen and don't know where to begin?
> 
> *spank*
> 
> There is no instant fix. You have to be committed and serious and patient.
> 
> I looked at my previous replies and what I said in the past still applies.
> 
> I hope you actually take the advice so lovingly given and come back with a success story.
> 
> You have the information you need. Now fly!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
oh   You ladies have great memories. I would probably give the same advice 50 times


----------



## yuhlovevybz

DarkJoy said:


> What was the condish brand. Curious about the protein content. Never sleep in them unless you are sure it's just moisture...yuhlovevybz



Biolage smoothing conditioner and Alba coconut milk...I think I might've used a bit of both last night


----------



## faithVA

Mama Kuroi has spoken. It's ovah


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Listen young lady I have told you a few times what you need to do. You have asked advice several times starting new threads about your hair. Asking for help. Everyone was very helpful. You have received excellent advice each time you asked.
> 
> I want to know why you are still running around here saying you don't have a regimen and don't know where to begin?
> 
> *spank*
> 
> There is no instant fix. You have to be committed and serious and patient.
> 
> I  looked at my previous replies and what I said in the past still applies.
> 
> I hope you actually take the advice so lovingly given and come back with a success story.
> 
> You have the information you need. Now fly!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Sowwy! 

Idk what's wrong with me. Either i'm hard-headed or I just don't remember anything. I'm gonna go back and look for the advice you gave me before. 

*runs off*


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi, I know you like Qhemet quite a bit. But when you buy other things do you use sites like CurlMart, etc to pick up various things? or do you buy all of your stuff directly from the sites like ShescentIt, Oyin etc?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I felt like I was having Deja vu. I don't have a great memory. I had ti make sure I wasn't crazy.



It was typed with tough love.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> Sowwy!
> 
> Idk what's wrong with me. Either i'm hard-headed or I just don't remember anything. I'm gonna go back and look for the advice you gave me before.
> 
> *runs off*



Come give me a hug. 

I am treating you like I would my teenagers.

We are here to help you. If you have questions about what problems are application methods, please come back.  *hugs*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

I'm glad the ladies in here know how to keep it fun 

yuhlovevybz, You had some pretty curls in that hair color thread.


----------



## faithVA

How come BraunSugar hasn't come in here to tell me about those brushes? Am I spelling her name wrong or is she trying to tell me something. If she doesn't answer me this time I'm going to give up


----------



## BraunSugar

faithVA said:


> How come @BraunSugar hasn't come in here to tell me about those brushes? Am I spelling her name wrong or is she trying to tell me something. If she doesn't answer me this time I'm going to give up



faithVA have you been mentioning me in here??? I get alerts that have mentions, but when I check for them I don't see anything new. My bad.

What were you asking me?


----------



## BraunSugar

faithVA said:


> @BraunSugar, where art thou?
> 
> Are either of these the brushes you mentioned?
> 
> View attachment 200539
> 
> View attachment 200541



Ahh, I found it. No, those aren't the one. The package says Detangling brush and it mentions for wet or dry hair. It also says,  “Soft, flexible bristles | Will not snag or pull hair | great for kids’ hair”. The model number is #95310


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi, I know you like Qhemet quite a bit. But when you buy other things do you use sites like CurlMart, etc to pick up various things? or do you buy all of your stuff directly from the sites like ShescentIt, Oyin etc?



Curlmart doesn't carry the entire lines or the litres.

 Sagenaturals is my favorite one stop shop. Cindy is extremely efficient. She has the speediest shipping.  I buy darcy's, oyin, bask and bee mine from Sage. I used to buy QB from them. I haven't run out of QB yet, but you have to buy from them direct now. It messed up my game.

Curlmart is pretty good too. I buy from them occasionally if there is a sale. 

I buy direct from Oyin and Curl Junkie. When I run low I will order from Qhemet directly.

So, to answer your question, I do both. Only for the litres and the items not available from Sage or Curlmart from the same line.

I  like a variety so I like Sage and Curlmart for that reason. I like making my own "curlbox/kits". 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=292856 said:
			
		

> BraunSugar[/USER];18112123]Ahh, I found it. No, those aren't the one. The package says Detangling brush and it mentions for wet or dry hair. It also says, “Soft, flexible bristles | Will not snag or pull hair | great for kids’ hair”. The model number is #95310


 
I think they replaced it with the one I bought. Here is the description.

"All hair types. Flexible cushion. All-purpose brushing. Conair has everything you need for beautiful hair. The Cushion Brush is specifically designed to gently untangle wet or dry hair without uncomfortable pulling. Smooth, ball-tipped nylong bristles lety ou comfortable style any hair length or texture. Create looks with lots of body or calm down overactive curles. This set includes one full-size and one mid-size brush, both with grooved, nonslip handles for comfortable control. Full-Size and Mid-Size Cushion Brush Set"

If I happen to see the older style I will let you know. If they are discontinued they may show up in BigLots and other places like that.


----------



## BraunSugar

faithVA said:


> I think they replaced it with the one I bought. Here is the description.
> 
> "All hair types. Flexible cushion. All-purpose brushing. Conair has everything you need for beautiful hair. The Cushion Brush is specifically designed to gently untangle wet or dry hair without uncomfortable pulling. Smooth, ball-tipped nylong bristles lety ou comfortable style any hair length or texture. Create looks with lots of body or calm down overactive curles. This set includes one full-size and one mid-size brush, both with grooved, nonslip handles for comfortable control. Full-Size and Mid-Size Cushion Brush Set"
> 
> If I happen to see the older style I will let you know. If they are discontinued they may show up in BigLots and other places like that.



The only way I'd be able to use it is if the bristles are very flexible. Anything else will just rip out my hair or get stuck. This reminds me though, they have a version of the brush at Sally. http://www.sallybeauty.com/detangling-brush/SBS-217034,default,pd.html It is an identical design. I'm going to check my Sally to see if they have one there.


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi does Sage ever have discounts/sales?


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi does Sage ever have discounts/sales?




Yes, but not all of the time like some sites.

When they have sales their shipments go right out. Sale or no sale their delivery is reliable and fast.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## nomadpixi

Feeling demoralized: one wash and go and I've lost 2 inches of hair to single strand knotting in 24 hours.

I'm in that annoying in between length (not quite CBL in back, not yet chin length in front)

This is made more frustrating by the fact that I don't have access to all those interesting, made for curly hair products in the states (living in Australia) and no living relatives to suggest what they did with their hair (both Mom and Grandma's hair long, but nobody around to tell me what they did to get it that way).

I have fine, medium density fragile hair that is currently breaking off and getting regularly caught on SSKs. I've already trimmed a year's worth of growth off, setting me back and I just don't know what to do. 

I've started doing flat twist outs with bantus on the ends, but I really think I need to stop manipulating my hair-but there's not a lot of it so I'm at a loss on what daily style to do. I've added Njoy's sulfur mix to my weekly regimen but I'd love some advice. I don't think my hair likes coconut oil, not sure how to use Shea Butter and have been trying to use bentonite clay (sometimes mixed with full fat yogurt) as a shampoo every 2 weeks.

Nuttin' but white people products over here. Any recommendations?

Oh yeah, and henna is the only "ethnic" hair care readily available here. Any responses welcome.
Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## HanaKuroi

nomadpixi said:
			
		

> Feeling demoralized: one wash and go and I've lost 2 inches of hair to single strand knotting in 24 hours.
> 
> I'm in that annoying in between length (not quite CBL in back, not yet chin length in front)
> 
> This is made more frustrating by the fact that I don't have access to all those interesting, made for curly hair products in the states (living in Australia) and no living relatives to suggest what they did with their hair (both Mom and Grandma's hair long, but nobody around to tell me what they did to get it that way).
> 
> I have fine, medium density fragile hair that is currently breaking off and getting regularly caught on SSKs. I've already trimmed a year's worth of growth off, setting me back and I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I've started doing flat twist outs with bantus on the ends, but I really think I need to stop manipulating my hair-but there's not a lot of it so I'm at a loss on what daily style to do. I've added Njoy's sulfur mix to my weekly regimen but I'd love some advice. I don't think my hair likes coconut oil, not sure how to use Shea Butter and have been trying to use bentonite clay (sometimes mixed with full fat yogurt) as a shampoo every 2 weeks.
> 
> Nuttin' but white people products over here. Any recommendations?
> 
> Oh yeah, and henna is the only "ethnic" hair care readily available here. Any responses welcome.
> Thanks for letting me rant.



There are some members that live on Australia. I cannot remember who they are. I think there was a thread on moving to Australia. I can't remember.

Can you order things or ask someone to bring things back?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

Urban where do you buy your hair products in Australia?

^^^^^^ trying to help out the above member. Thanks! 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I hope someone sees this. 

When my hair is wet, it's awesome. The curls are poppin and the conditioner looks like it's working. Once I rince it out and it dries it turns into a brillo pad. When I think my hair is moisturized it's not. What in the heck is going on?

And the breakage. I won't even go there today.


----------



## hnntrr

Having major trouble with edges!! Most of my hair is medium - coarse (mostly coarse though I think and right now in twists) however my edges (mostly around my temples and nape) are realllly fine hairs and I am still having a lot of breakage in those areas. 

I am not quite sure what to do cause those areas have always been really short. I have been wetting them treating them the same as the rest of my hair but they seem to not be growing at all and are really short 1/4 an inch to 1/2.

 I am not using a brush, just my fingers to smooth them down then I put my scarf over them to lay them down. This time I used eco styler to see if it helps but what should I do? 

I am not used to fine hair at all, normally my relaxer would make them lay flat (I cant even think of what would happen if my whole head was fine hairs...I would be bald o.o!)


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr try Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on your edges or something similar.  Your baby hair is not going to be long as the rest of your hair.  The only person I know with long baby hair is Chili of TLC fame.  HTH!


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I really need to dust my ends but I don't have a clue how to go about doing so. wet vs. dry? twist then clip or loose?


----------



## Bublin

I had to revisit my modified Denman brush today - I've only ever used it twice and liked it.  
All the shed hair that the comb leaves behind is causing waaaay too much breakage and I keep having to trim off the split ends.
I'm a heavy shedder and really and truly if I want to see more growth I'm going to have to use the brush.
I know some on here say the brush is damaging but I don't have a choice.  The other methods are no good for my very fine, spiderweb hair (I remember a poster on the forum describing their hair like this and it accurately describes mine - it's like my hair is superfine and almost meshes together).  Silicones and my beloved Castor Oil are essential.


----------



## Cruzankink

nomadpixi said:


> Feeling demoralized: one wash and go and I've lost 2 inches of hair to single strand knotting in 24 hours.
> 
> This is made more frustrating by the fact that I don't have access to all those interesting, made for curly hair products in the states (living in Australia).
> 
> I have fine, medium density fragile hair that is currently breaking off and getting regularly caught on SSKs. I've already trimmed a year's worth of growth off, setting me back and I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I've started doing flat twist outs with bantus on the ends, but I really think I need to stop manipulating my hair-but there's not a lot of it so I'm at a loss on what daily style to do. I've added Njoy's sulfur mix to my weekly regimen but I'd love some advice. I don't think my hair likes coconut oil, not sure how to use Shea Butter and have been trying to use bentonite clay (sometimes mixed with full fat yogurt) as a shampoo every 2 weeks.
> 
> Nuttin' but white people products over here. Any recommendations?
> 
> Oh yeah, and henna is the only "ethnic" hair care readily available here. Any responses welcome.
> Thanks for letting me rant.



nomadpixi I'm sorry for your setback. Unfortunately, you have already experienced what many of us on this thread have experienced: WnG is not a style that kinky girls can use regularly. I recommend low mani styles like Bantu knots, 2-strand twists, cornrows, a member on this thread reminded me of finger coils. The point is PS is what u should concentrate on. Also maintain moisture in your hair. Hair is more brittle then succumbs to breakage when it's not properly moisturized. Research ingredients that provides sustainable moisture. You may mot find the products you want try but you have a better chance of finding ingredients.

 I live in the Caribbean and although there are ethnic products available, it's the cheap crap or nothing my hair loves so I order all my products on line. Research American/Australian shipping companies where you can ship products to a location in the states (in you case maybe Cali of Hawaii) then have the company ship them to Australia. When ordering online if the company does not ship directly to my location, I have them deliver to my shipping company's address in Florida. They then ship my products by boat. I usually get them w/in a week after they receive it. Because I have to ship my products, I order in bulk to save on shipping costs.


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin said:


> I had to revisit my modified Denman brush today - I've only ever used it twice and liked it.
> All the shed hair that the comb leaves behind is causing waaaay too much breakage and I keep having to trim off the split ends.
> I'm a heavy shedder and really and truly if I want to see more growth I'm going to have to use the brush.
> I know some on here say the brush is damaging but I don't have a choice.  The other methods are no good for my very fine, spiderweb hair (I remember a poster on the forum describing their hair like this and it accurately describes mine - it's like my hair is superfine and almost meshes together).  Silicones and my beloved Castor Oil are essential.


We take what we can from this site and throw away what isnt relative to us. My hair is fine like that @Bublin. Folks say here to only use wide-tooth combs BUT my hair is so fine that it requires fine-toothed combs (seamless of course--brushes break me off). Wide teeth miss the bulk of the tangles (usually only 3 or 4 hairs tangled together). On a deshedding day (1-2x a week), I go from very wide to very fine tooth combs to remove the hairs. I dont just hit it with the skinny combs straight off. that would be bad. lol

I DO understand the wide-tooth comb advise, though for thicker stranded ladies--it's to decrease matting--but my 'mats' come in the form of those 3 or 4 hairs which are too easily missed. 

Same with the 'cones vs grease issue. My hair breaks with a quickness with cones! But grease keeps those fine hairs from forming SSKs. Oils aint enough.

So I hear ya! Break the 'rules'--which really are guidelines. We're all different.

PS, teas really DO help with the heavy shedding--I WAS a heavy shedder too!


----------



## DarkJoy

*SkolarStar* said:


> I hope someone sees this.
> 
> When my hair is wet, it's awesome. The curls are poppin and the conditioner looks like it's working. Once I rince it out and it dries it turns into a brillo pad. When I think my hair is moisturized it's not. What in the heck is going on?
> 
> And the breakage. I won't even go there today.


List your reggi and products *SkolarStar*  so we can assist!


----------



## Wildchild453

nomadpixi said:


> Feeling demoralized: one wash and go and I've lost 2 inches of hair to single strand knotting in 24 hours.
> 
> I'm in that annoying in between length (not quite CBL in back, not yet chin length in front)
> 
> This is made more frustrating by the fact that I don't have access to all those interesting, made for curly hair products in the states (living in Australia) and no living relatives to suggest what they did with their hair (both Mom and Grandma's hair long, but nobody around to tell me what they did to get it that way).
> 
> I have fine, medium density fragile hair that is currently breaking off and getting regularly caught on SSKs. I've already trimmed a year's worth of growth off, setting me back and I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I've started doing flat twist outs with bantus on the ends, but I really think I need to stop manipulating my hair-but there's not a lot of it so I'm at a loss on what daily style to do. I've added Njoy's sulfur mix to my weekly regimen but I'd love some advice. I don't think my hair likes coconut oil, not sure how to use Shea Butter and have been trying to use bentonite clay (sometimes mixed with full fat yogurt) as a shampoo every 2 weeks.
> 
> Nuttin' but white people products over here. Any recommendations?
> 
> Oh yeah, and henna is the only "ethnic" hair care readily available here. Any responses welcome.
> Thanks for letting me rant.



::hugs::

I hope I can help a bit. I see in your siggy that you like to wear twist outs. How often are you moisturizing them? 

Products are important but I think you can make it work with what you have available to you even if it's not the commercial products targeted at kinky hair. 'White people' products can work if they're formulated for curly hair; usually I stick with conditioners. 

I tend to do braidouts. I braid it one day and fluff for a couple days until it gets really old then re braid again. I don't think the flat twist outs will hurt if your hair is properly moisturized and has the proper protein balance. Try the (L)iquid (O)il (C)ream method and see if that helps. 

Coconut oil can make some people's hair hard so maybe you can switch if off with another oil like olive, sweet almond, grapeseed, etc. Shea Butter can become a great sealer for you if you mix it with aloe vera juice and whatever oils you prefer. I think Naptural85 has a video on her shea butter blends and the ingredients should be easy to get used to.

Henna can be incorporated a great protein treatment. My fine medium density hair loves it. I tend to do henna glosses, which is henna powder mixed with conditioner and oil, and I alternate using it and a deep conditioner every two to three weeks. 

HTH


----------



## nomadpixi

Thanks so much ladies for letting me rant. I think I was just in an emotionally aggravated mood and needed to vent. True, I'm REALLY angry that I have to cut off more hair AGAIN, but I have figured out a few things at least.
1. (Gee, why couldn't I have read this BEFORE this happened to my hair) "After hair gets past 6-8 inches, you cannot wash and go without major tangles

2. Keeping the ends from tangling on themselves lessens SSK on the ends. Have been trying bantu knot outs and they seem to work, but they are a bit time consuming (and I'm a bit concerned they cause too much manipulation).

3. Aloe juice followed by shea butter is a good moisturizer for my hair (but I need to stop being so heavy handed)

Thank HanaKuroi for the request on my behalf, I really appreciated that I may take advantage of that, I just need to figure out what works.

Thanks again Cruzankink and Wildchild453 for the ideas. I really like the idea of low-mani styles, but I'm still working out if they are costing me hair or not. I have some version of the tangle teezer and it seems to work well, I'm just concerned it may cause breakage. It certainly detangles well and easily for me though. Do bantu knot outs cause too much manipulation?

I suspect that I'm going to have to focus on growing my hair faster at this point, to make up for all the lost hair. I think I may also step up my henna schedule: henna is the only thing I can get "kinda" easily here that seems to help.

Thanks so much for all the support. It means a lot to me


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

hnntrr 

Have you considered using Jamaican black castor oil on your edges to thicken them? It may help. It's thickened my edges a bit (I don't use too much of it as I don't want to wolf out, lol).


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy said:


> We take what we can from this site and throw away what isnt relative to us. My hair is fine like that @Bublin. Folks say here to only use wide-tooth combs BUT my hair is so fine that it requires fine-toothed combs (seamless of course--brushes break me off). Wide teeth miss the bulk of the tangles (usually only 3 or 4 hairs tangled together). On a deshedding day (1-2x a week), I go from very wide to very fine tooth combs to remove the hairs. I dont just hit it with the skinny combs straight off. that would be bad. lol
> 
> I DO understand the wide-tooth comb advise, though for thicker stranded ladies--it's to decrease matting--but my 'mats' come in the form of those 3 or 4 hairs which are too easily missed.
> 
> Same with the 'cones vs grease issue. My hair breaks with a quickness with cones! But grease keeps those fine hairs from forming SSKs. Oils aint enough.
> 
> So I hear ya! Break the 'rules'--which really are guidelines. We're all different.
> 
> PS, teas really DO help with the heavy shedding--I WAS a heavy shedder too!



Thanks DarkJoy  for your input.  

I was just watching a UrbanBushBabes video again and my hair is very fine just like Cipriana's but not as coarse.  
I've realised her regimen is similar to what I've been doing lately and have learned from her how to improve it even further.  My hair loves oils and they are enough to moisturise and keep the hair supple.....water-based/creamy products make my strands stick together, give too much build up and increase shedding.  What I will do now (in between washes) is just spray the very ends with water and seal, instead of spraying the whole length.

To save me from searching can you tell me where you fit the tea rinse in your regimen?  Would that be before you dc?


----------



## hnntrr

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> hnntrr
> 
> Have you considered using Jamaican black castor oil on your edges to thicken them? It may help. It's thickened my edges a bit (I don't use too much of it as I don't want to wolf out, lol).




I have actually, I have seen it here and there on the forums and I actually saw some at my BSS back home and thought about getting some. I might. These edges are killin me.


----------



## hnntrr

Bublin said:


> Thanks DarkJoy  for your input.
> 
> I was just watching a UrbanBushBabes video again and my hair is very fine just like Cipriana's but not as coarse.
> I've realised her regimen is similar to what I've been doing lately and have learned from her how to improve it even further.  My hair loves oils and they are enough to moisturise and keep the hair supple.....water-based/creamy products make my strands stick together, give too much build up and increase shedding.  What I will do now (in between washes) is just spray the very ends with water and seal, instead of spraying the whole length.
> 
> To save me from searching can you tell me where you fit the tea rinse in your regimen?  Would that be before you dc?



Jumping in on this ship about the tea rinsing and DCing. 
I usually do a tea rinse WHILE DCing or under the DC. (So rinse with tea squeeze out excess and then put dc right on top). My hair seems to like it, it cut down shedding and breakage after two weeks. I found the tea to be really drying so putting it under the moisture DC really seamed to help. It depend son the tea though, I use Yerba Mate which is a black tea from either Peru or Brazil that has like twice the caffeine as coffee and caffeine is drying to your hair, so thats my reason but depending on the mixture you are using you may not need to. Id say determine which tea's you are using and go from there.


----------



## DarkJoy

Agree with hnntrr, Bublin.  However I cant use black teas as they dry me out (as she said). I use herbal teas or herbs. My rinse is a mix of burdock root, nettle and oolong teas. Oolong makes hair cloud soft! And yep, under the DC and leave in.

Also, like you I cant do leave-ins either. I keep a mix of tea in a sprayer and spritz with that then seal. The puff is happier this way.

BTW, the rinses stopped my shed immediately. Lots of the tea-heads have experienced this miraculous instant shed-relief others take longer.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];18118579]I really need to dust my ends but I don't have a clue how to go about doing so. wet vs. dry? twist then clip or loose?


 
I think you cut less when you cut on dry hair because the curl is relaxed a bit.  And I think twisted is easier than loose. 

I have done them all though, it just depends on how much I want to get it over with. I usually will cut it wet and loose and then twist it up, because I want to be finished with my hair  But I rarely wear my hair straight so if it's uneven it's not a big deal.


----------



## greenandchic

hnntrr said:


> I have actually, I have seen it here and there on the forums and I actually saw some at my BSS back home and thought about getting some. I might. These edges are killin me.



hnntrr
I would be happy as a clam if I could find JBCO at a local BSS.  Sometimes I get sick of having to buy certain things online.  Buy it!


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy said:


> Agree with hnntrr, Bublin.  However I cant use black teas as they dry me out (as she said). I use herbal teas or herbs. My rinse is a mix of burdock root, nettle and oolong teas. Oolong makes hair cloud soft! And yep, under the DC and leave in.
> 
> Also, like you I cant do leave-ins either. I keep a mix of tea in a sprayer and spritz with that then seal. The puff is happier this way.
> 
> BTW, the rinses stopped my shed immediately. Lots of the tea-heads have experienced this miraculous instant shed-relief others take longer.



Exactly! There are sooo many tea's you can use. I use Yerba Mate, Chamomile. Nettle, Marshmallow, Burdock, Hibiscus and Green tea. Usually you can easily find a google list of what all the tea's do. 

I started with Lipton Black tea and Chamomile.
The Coffee, Tea, ACV, AVJ & Ayurvedic 2013 Challenge has a lot of good information in there: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=664751


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* My coconutty prepoo using Dessert Essence Coconut Con and EVCO did not disappoint. My hair was felt soft and moisturized throughout the washday process. 
I have concluded that the acne I'm experiencing is from Biotin so I will decrease my dosage. 
Today I will mail my hair sample to Komaza Care. Hopefully it will be good news. 



faithVA said:


> @Cruzankink, Do you use any other products from them? I am looking at buying the Marshmallow Moisture Balm?


 


faithVA said:


> Please let me know. One of the bloggers said she used it and it worked wonderfully. I know my hair loves Marshmallow Root so I wanted to try it.
> 
> She said she didn't notice the difference necessarily in the way her hair felt but she noticed the difference in the way her hair reacted after using it several times. She said it was easier to hydrate and her curls clumped more, etc.


 
@faithVA I applied .5 oz. of the Marshmallow Moisture Balm on the left side of my head on wet freshly DC naked hair, then I layered my Giovanni DLI and sealed w/ EVOO. As compared to the right side, the left felt more emollient, my hair laid down better, and stayed together. I can see how the blogger noticed more curl clumpage. However, I had not noticed anymore softness on the left as compared to the right. I decided to do a bantu knot out. I have not seperated them to make them last longer but when I do I will be on alert to see if the left side maintains the curls and if its softer/more moisturized than the right.

I forgot to mention that I also have the the Organicals Curl Defining Gel. When I first used the product I loved that it was uber moisturizing w/ tons of slip. It provides a tad less hold than AIA Twisting cream but that's not a deal breaker for me. What I hated about the gel was that it flakes so I kept it in the back of my hair cabinet. This weekend I decided to use it on my bantu knots. I mixed equal parts of the gel w/ AIA TC. It felt smooth and silky going on instead of feeling like it sucks the moisture out of hair as been my experience w/ using AIA TC alone. The result of my bantu knot out is shiny well defined curls w/ no flakes. This is gonna be my styling combo from now on. Organicals Curl Defining Gel ingredients are below.

INCI: ORG Aloe barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, _Equisetum arvense_(Horsetail) Leaf Extract, EcoCert Propanediol (Vegetable), EcoCert Hydrogenated Olea europaea (Olive Oil), EcoCert Olea europaea (Olive Oil), EcoCert Olea europaea (Olive Oil) Unsaponifiables, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Sclerotium Gum (Vegetable), KOSH _Chondrus crispus_ (Irish Moss / Carageenan), Simmondsia chinensis (Jojoba) Esters, EcoCert Gluconolactone, EcoCert Sodium Benzoate


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18120823]Agree with hnntrr, Bublin.  However I cant use black teas as they dry me out (as she said). I use herbal teas or herbs. My rinse is a mix of burdock root, nettle and oolong teas. Oolong makes hair cloud soft! And yep, under the DC and leave in.
> 
> Also, like you I cant do leave-ins either. I keep a mix of tea in a sprayer and spritz with that then seal. The puff is happier this way.
> 
> BTW, the rinses stopped my shed immediately. Lots of the tea-heads have experienced this miraculous instant shed-relief others take longer.



Would you mind sharing your tea recipe? How much of each tea? How much water? Did yo ubuy the oolong online? I haven't seen it in my health food store. tia


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA I applied .5 oz. of the Marshmallow Moisture Balm on the left side of my head on wet freshly DC naked hair, then I layered my Giovanni DLI and sealed w/ EVOO. As compared to the right side, the left felt more emollient, my hair laid down better, and stayed together. I can see how the blogger noticed more curl clumpage. However, I had not noticed anymore softness on the left as compared to the right. I decided to do a bantu knot out. I have not seperated them to make them last longer but when I do I will be on alert to see if the left side maintains the curls and if its softer/more moisturized than the right.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I also have the the Organicals Curl Defining Gel. When I first used the product I loved that it was uber moisturizing w/ tons of slip. It provides a tad less hold than AIA Twisting cream but that's not a deal breaker for me. What I hated about the gel was that it flakes so I kept it in the back of my hair cabinet. This weekend I decided to use it on my bantu knots. I mixed equal parts of the gel w/ AIA TC. It felt smooth and silky going on instead of feeling like it sucks the moisture out of hair as been my experience w/ using AIA TC alone. The result of my bantu knot out is shiny well defined curls w/ no flakes. This is gonna be my styling combo from now on. Organicals Curl Defining Gel ingredients are below.
> 
> INCI: ORG Aloe barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, _Equisetum arvense_(Horsetail) Leaf Extract, EcoCert Propanediol (Vegetable), EcoCert Hydrogenated Olea europaea (Olive Oil), EcoCert Olea europaea (Olive Oil), EcoCert Olea europaea (Olive Oil) Unsaponifiables, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Sclerotium Gum (Vegetable), KOSH _Chondrus crispus_ (Irish Moss / Carageenan), Simmondsia chinensis (Jojoba) Esters, EcoCert Gluconolactone, EcoCert Sodium Benzoate



Thanks for the update. I'm thinking that the marshmallow balm is something that has more long term effects vs. a single use effect, meaning that it may not feel more moisturized after a use, but it should help the hair stay more hydrated over multiple uses, if that makes sense. 

I am considering the Marshmallow balm over the KCKT. Still deciding. Purchased the KCKT this weekend and trying it out. Will keep the Marshmallow balm on my wishlist for now.  

Lots of gels flake. I thinking mixing it with the cream is a great idea.


----------



## DarkJoy

Good morning faithVA!

Well, I make enough for a rinse and sprayer to last the week...about a quart? Honestly, when I just need to rinse: About 2 cups of boiling hot distilled water 1 tea bag of oolong, and about 1 tsp of each herb. Steep for 15 mins. Let cool

 Some ladies let it steep all night, but it was too strong for me (straw-like hair). Oils are also nice to add to make both a hot oil AND tea rinse in one step. DC on top.

The oolong is Chinese so if you have an Asian shopping area where you live it should be easy enough. Whole Foods and regular health food stores have it too.

Drinking a cup daily gives me nice hair growth spurts, btw. I just got tired of the same taste everyday so taking a break.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Good morning faithVA!
> 
> Well, I make enough for a rinse and sprayer to last the week...about a quart? Honestly, when I just need to rinse: About 2 cups of boiling hot distilled water 1 tea bag of oolong, and about 1 tsp of each herb. Steep for 15 mins. Let cool
> 
> Some ladies let it steep all night, but it was too strong for me (straw-like hair). Oils are also nice to add to make both a hot oil AND tea rinse in one step. DC on top.
> 
> The oolong is Chinese so if you have an Asian shopping area where you live it should be easy enough. Whole Foods and regular health food stores have it too.
> 
> Drinking a cup daily gives me nice hair growth spurts, btw. I just got tired of the same taste everyday so taking a break.



Thanks I have the nettle and the burdock root. I will look for the oolong next time I am out. I will remember to not let it sit too long.


----------



## Bublin

I'm going to revisit oil rinsing.  I'll use Castor Oil.


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin said:


> I'm going to revisit oil rinsing.  I'll use Castor Oil.


Oil rinsing is THE BOMB! It helps these fine hairs a lot!

OAN: My scalp is iiiitchy! Time to wash and I'm tempted to use shampoo. I just might and let the condish/tea & oil sit on it all day while I clean the house. Had great results last time. Will check back in.


----------



## Bublin

Does anyone wash and condition their hair in plaits and NOT keep undoing/redoing the plaits?


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> Does anyone wash and condition their hair in plaits and NOT keep undoing/redoing the plaits?



I have seen it done on yt videos. I am also sure I have heard a few on the board say they do this. They squeeze the shampoo into the braids.

I have never done this because my hair has never been long enough. It definitely would cut down on time and manipulation.


----------



## Bublin

faithVA said:


> I have seen it done on yt videos. I am also sure I have heard a few on the board say they do this. They squeeze the shampoo into the braids.
> 
> I have never done this because my hair has never been long enough. It definitely would cut down on time and manipulation.



I thinking how I would incorporate an oil wash and rinsing out the conditioner.  The constant doing and undoing would be counterproductive in reducing manipulation and tangles.
Would coating the braids be enough?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=21506 said:
			
		

> Bublin[/USER];18125761]I thinking how I would incorporate an oil wash and rinsing out the conditioner.  The constant doing and undoing would be counterproductive in reducing manipulation and tangles.
> Would coating the braids be enough?



At what stage do you usually detangle?

I think it would be fine to shampoo in braids and then take down to apply the oil and conditioner. I don't think apply the oil and conditioner to the outside is sufficient. It won't give you even coverage. 

If you have already detangled at this point, then you should occur a lot of additional tangles. And the manipulation at this point would be minimal. 

You can also consider washing in twist, or when my hair was longer I put a barrette at top and bottom without the braid. It held my hair straight.


----------



## Cruzankink

Bublin said:


> Does anyone wash and condition their hair in plaits and NOT keep undoing/redoing the plaits?


 
Bublin I use 6 afro puffs instead of plats. I don't want to keep putting/removing the hair bands though. Next wash day I'll see if I can prepoo, CW and DC w/o taking out the bands.


----------



## Bublin

My hair unravels very easily so twists are pointless.
I usually only detangle after I apply the condish but next time i plan to detangle with oil and water before I wash and then put my hair in braids.

Cruzankink let us know how you get on.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> Bublin I use 6 afro puffs instead of plats. I don't want to keep putting/removing the hair bands though. Next wash day I'll see if I can prepoo, CW and DC w/o taking out the bands.



Can you section with those foam flexirods? That is what I use when I don't want to pull on my hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you section with those foam flexirods? That is what I use when I don't want to pull on my hair.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



That's a good idea. I am looking for new ways. I love my barrettes but some of them have broken and they don't sell them anymore


----------



## Bublin

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you section with those foam flexirods? That is what I use when I don't want to pull on my hair.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Good idea 
I can't use clips or thin bands as they would tangle up in my hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I use these to section: http://www.hotcombs.net/hercules-sagemann-shark-clips/


----------



## faithVA

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I use these to section: http://www.hotcombs.net/hercules-sagemann-shark-clips/


 
If I put 8 on them in my hair do you think I could still get a heat cap over them? or would they be too bulky?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Yep, you could


----------



## faithVA

Thanks. After I break a few more barrettes I will look into them. I only have 7 barrettes left


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

faithVA said:


> Thanks. After I break a few more barrettes I will look into them. I only have 7 barrettes left


LOL I think you'll like them


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello! Am coming in.  Need some help. Struggling with moisture.  I give up on the natural hair hairs.  They change the formula up too often.  Hate wasting money on products that do not work.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Loves Harmony said:
			
		

> Hello! Am coming in.  Need some help. Struggling with moisture.  I give up on the natural hair hairs.  They change the formula up too often.  Hate wasting money on products that do not work.



What is natural hair hairs?

What is your regimen and products used?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you section with those foam flexirods? That is what I use when I don't want to pull on my hair.


 
I must be missing something. How do you section hair w/ foam flexirods?



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I use these to section: http://www.hotcombs.net/hercules-sagemann-shark-clips/


 
@MyAngelEyez~C~U I saw the clips on hotcombs a while back... Just bought 2 packs. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Take a section of hair wrap the rod around the base of your hair. Do not roll up your hair. The ends are out. Repeat. You can wash, rinse and condition a section at a time.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Loves Harmony

HanaKuroi said:


> What is natural hair hairs?
> 
> What is your regimen and products used?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I am 4b

Wash one a week
Shampoo aphogee moisture shampoo
Dc with Camille rose alge dc
Leave in Camille rose moisture milk or Paul Mitchell the conditioner then seal with oil

Wear hair out daily/ wet to retwist at night then seal

Taking back the Camille rose moisture milk that I purchase from target. The ingredient different from online and my hair don't response.


----------



## faithVA

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello! Am coming in.  Need some help. Struggling with moisture.  I give up on the natural hair hairs.  They change the formula up too often.  Hate wasting money on products that do not work.



What do you mean that you are struggling with moisture? Saw your regimen below.

1. After you seal how are you styling your hair?
2. How does your hair feel the next day?
3. When does it start to feel dry?
4. What oil are you using to seal?
5. What is the weather like where you are?

You are wearing your hair out daily, so it is not uncommon to dry out daily.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

DarkJoy said:


> List your reggi and products *SkolarStar*  so we can assist!



I wash my hair once a week with trader joe's nourish spa shampoo.

Condition with dark and lovely au naturale conditioner (I got a free bottle and wanted to try it out) I usually use AO HSR but my results haven't changed. It still feels dry after I rinse.

Twist with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and seal with oil combo (castor, olive, wheat germ, EOs)

It's pretty simple. Maybe I'm just uber dry. And my ends are clipped. 

And I want to get a sew-in but I want to get this breakage under control first so my hair doesn't continue to break under the weave.

DarkJoy faithVA HanaKuroi ronie


----------



## Cruzankink

My bantu knot out was beautiful yesterday. Today its a shrunken mess. I failed to band my hair properly last night (just being lazy). I will retry tonight hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## kandake

*SkolarStar* said:


> I wash my hair once a week with trader joe's nourish spa shampoo.
> 
> Condition with dark and lovely au naturale conditioner (I got a free bottle and wanted to try it out) I usually use AO HSR but my results haven't changed. It still feels dry after I rinse.
> 
> Twist with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and seal with oil combo (castor, olive, wheat germ, EOs)
> 
> It's pretty simple. Maybe I'm just uber dry. And my ends are clipped.
> 
> And I want to get a sew-in but I want to get this breakage under control first so my hair doesn't continue to break under the weave.
> 
> @DarkJoy @faithVA @HanaKuroi @ronie


I just so happened to be lurking this thread and stumbled upon your post.

From my experience the AO HSR and the Shea Moisture did nothing for my natural hair.  Neither one of them provided moisture.

Perhaps you can try a different deep conditioner and moisturizer.  I currently don't have any suggestions for a deep conditioner.  I'm looking for a good one myself.  As for the moisturizer I use and have great success with Qhemet's Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.  When I run out of the Qhemet I use a mix of shea butter and oils.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=180818 said:
			
		

> *SkolarStar*[/USER];18132221]I wash my hair once a week with trader joe's nourish spa shampoo.
> 
> Condition with dark and lovely au naturale conditioner (I got a free bottle and wanted to try it out) I usually use AO HSR but my results haven't changed. It still feels dry after I rinse.
> 
> Twist with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and seal with oil combo (castor, olive, wheat germ, EOs)
> 
> It's pretty simple. Maybe I'm just uber dry. And my ends are clipped.
> 
> And I want to get a sew-in but I want to get this breakage under control first so my hair doesn't continue to break under the weave.
> 
> DarkJoy faithVA HanaKuroi ronie



Does your hair feel good with the conditioner on but not so good when you rinse?

Do you color your hair or use any type of chemical service on your hair?

Do you blow dry your hair? When was the last time you straightened it?

Do you do protein treatments at all? If so when was the last one?

Does your hair feel greasy when you take out the twist?

Does the Shea Moisture soak into your strands?


----------



## Loves Harmony

faithVA said:


> What do you mean that you are struggling with moisture? Saw your regimen below.
> 
> 1. After you seal how are you styling your hair?
> 2. How does your hair feel the next day?
> 3. When does it start to feel dry?
> 4. What oil are you using to seal?
> 5. What is the weather like where you are?
> 
> You are wearing your hair out daily, so it is not uncommon to dry out daily.



I usual twist my hair afterwards. It feel moist for just a day. I use almond oil or grapeseed oil. It's chilly.


----------



## DarkJoy

*SkolarStar* said:


> I wash my hair once a week with trader joe's nourish spa shampoo.
> 
> Condition with *dark and lovely au naturale conditioner* (I got a free bottle and wanted to try it out) I usually use AO HSR but my results haven't changed. It still feels dry after I rinse.
> 
> Twist with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and seal with oil combo (castor, olive, wheat germ, EOs)
> 
> It's pretty simple. Maybe I'm just uber dry. And my ends are clipped.
> 
> And I want to get a sew-in but I want to get this breakage under control first so my hair doesn't continue to break under the weave.
> 
> @DarkJoy @faithVA @HanaKuroi @ronie


@*SkolarStar* Saw the Dark and Lovely and knew that might be the problem. Their products are sh*t! 

*D & L Au Naturale Conditioner ingredients:*

AQUA / WATER / EAU, CETEARYL ALCOHOL, ELAEIS GUINEENSIS OIL / PALM OIL, BEHENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, PARFUM / FRAGRANCE, GLYCERIN PHENOXYETHANOL,* ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL*, STEARAMIDOPROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE, MANGIFERA INDICA SEED OIL / MANGO SEED OIL, CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC TRIGLYCERIDE, *CITRIC ACID*, CHLORHEXIDINE DIHYDROCHLORIDE, BENZYL SALICYLATE, LINALOOL, BAMBUSA VULGARIS EXTRACT

Might as well pour rubbing alcohol and lemon juice on your head at the same time. Both are extremely drying! Always read the labels!

Chile, you need to throw that away and save your hair with some AO condish products!

ETA: Use a clarifying shampoo next time to be sure you get all that BS out your hair. Keep us updated!

ETA2: DC your strands afterwards for a few hours with a protein-free moisture only product


----------



## HanaKuroi

kandake said:
			
		

> I just so happened to be lurking this thread and stumbled upon your post.
> 
> From my experience the AO HSR and the Shea Moisture did nothing for my natural hair.  Neither one of them provided moisture.
> 
> Perhaps you can try a different deep conditioner and moisturizer.  I currently don't have any suggestions for a deep conditioner.  I'm looking for a good one myself.  As for the moisturizer I use and have great success with Qhemet's Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.  When I run out of the Qhemet I use a mix of shea butter and oils.



Did you use aohsr on dry hair or wet hair?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bublin

A good example of twists on fine hair unravelling during the wash process.  She should've braided!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2olsCkK-U4
From 04.30

I find the whole vid hilarious because this is exactly what I go through and her so-called twisted sections are rubbish


----------



## kandake

HanaKuroi said:


> Did you use aohsr on dry hair or wet hair?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I used it both ways.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> A good example of twists on fine hair unravelling during the wash process.  She should've braided!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2olsCkK-U4
> From 04.30
> 
> I find the whole vid hilarious because this is exactly what I go through and her so-called twisted sections are rubbish



I wanna see  I will have to view it later.


----------



## darlingdiva

Bublin:  I wash and condition my hair and plaits, and I don't undo them often.  The only time that I take my hair out of plaits during the wash process is when I'm reapplying conditioner.


----------



## a_will143

Hello Ladies! This is my very 1st time replying to any thread, I've had my profile for a while now but just recently became active to get ideas on how to get my hair past it's BSL (the longest it's ever been) 

Hair profile? 3A, thick, 1" away from  full BSL

Reggie and products? I cowash at least once a week with V05 clarifying or Suave Tropical Coconut. I DC after wash with either real mayonnaise, Aussie 3 min miracle, or organic root stimulator replenishing pack.  I use coconut oil after every wash. I worship edge control lol and  I only use shampoo when I flat iron my hair 

How do you style your hair? High or low buns, 2 french braids tucked, or flat ironed (I've been w/o heat since Oct 2012)

What problems do you have with your hair? My hair is dry especially when it's in a bun. I don't see much progress. I have A LOT of shedding (I plan on trimming my ends this week) 

Can y'all share some tips on products, styles & reggie's to help me out PLEASE!!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

You don't have a moisturizing anything?

Do you know about moisturizing and sealing?

I do not think a clarifying conditioner is necessary. How often do you use it? 

Coconut oil is not moisture.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## a_will143

HanaKuroi said:


> You don't have a moisturizing anything?
> 
> Do you know about moisturizing and sealing?
> 
> I do not think a clarifying conditioner is necessary. How often do you use it?
> 
> Coconut oil is not moisture.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I don't use the clarifying cond that often only when I run out of suave.
That may be part of the problem, I thought the coconut oil would be ok for a moisturizer.
As far as anything else that is moisturizing, no. I'm going to assume that's my problem there lol
I don't know much about moisturizing & sealing but I do add a little oil on my ends about every 2-3 days.


----------



## HanaKuroi

a_will143 said:
			
		

> I don't use the clarifying cond that often only when I run out of suave.
> That may be part of the problem, I thought the coconut oil would be ok for a moisturizer.
> As far as anything else that is moisturizing, no. I'm going to assume that's my problem there lol
> I don't know much about moisturizing & sealing but I do add a little oil on my ends about every 2-3 days.



Oil is a sealer.

I like Qhemets Biologics burdock root butter, alma and olive oil or their cocoa tree dangling ghee sealed with jbco.

I use oyin hair dew almost every day sealed with jbco.

I use darcy's pumpkin conditioner, curljunkie curl rehab, aubrey's organics HSR, gpb or milcreek botanicals conditioners for light protein. I cowash with these and dc with them.

I used to cowash with vo5 but I need more moisture. 

Check this thread again tomorrow. All of the other ladies are in bed but will share their wisdom and give suggestions. 

Eta: we will have you at full bsl in no time.


I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Welcome @a_will143!! 

Well I'm curious about that real mayonaise. Most regular name brands are chock full of chemicals and preservatives--like 20 ingredients for mayo! All have a lot of salt and some use a little lemon juice or citric acid to flavor them, both are very drying. If you're using one of the organic ones it might be OK, though. Have a look at the label for the curious ones...

If you wanna make a homemade mayo just beat an egg in a bowl with some olive oil. 

Might also be time to clarify. Us co-washers (I LOVE V05!!!) gotta do that every now and again.

Here;s to breaking BSL!!


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Check this thread again tomorrow. All of the other ladies are in bed but will share their wisdom and give suggestions.


Who needs sleep?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Not you. Lol

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Pre-pooed, cowashed, and used AO GBP for all 3 steps. Hair feels pretty good. Still dryish but not as bad.....


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy why are you up so late? I guess you dint need sleep.

Btw: when was your last henna?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## *SkolarStar*

faithVA said:


> Does your hair feel good with the conditioner on but not so good when you rinse?
> 
> Do you color your hair or use any type of chemical service on your hair?
> 
> Do you blow dry your hair? When was the last time you straightened it?
> 
> Do you do protein treatments at all? If so when was the last one?
> 
> Does your hair feel greasy when you take out the twist?
> 
> Does the Shea Moisture soak into your strands?



faithVA
Does your hair feel good with the conditioner on but not so good when you rinse?
Yes

Do you color your hair or use any type of chemical service on your hair?
No

Do you blow dry your hair? When was the last time you straightened it?
No. December.

Do you do protein treatments at all? If so when was the last one?
Yes. 8 weeks ago. Aphogee 2 step. 

Does your hair feel greasy when you take out the twist?
No.

Does the Shea Moisture soak into your strands?
I don't know. It feels soft.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

DarkJoy said:


> @*SkolarStar* Saw the Dark and Lovely and knew that might be the problem. Their products are sh*t!
> 
> D & L Au Naturale Conditioner ingredients:
> 
> AQUA / WATER / EAU, CETEARYL ALCOHOL, ELAEIS GUINEENSIS OIL / PALM OIL, BEHENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, PARFUM / FRAGRANCE, GLYCERIN PHENOXYETHANOL, ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL, STEARAMIDOPROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE, MANGIFERA INDICA SEED OIL / MANGO SEED OIL, CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC TRIGLYCERIDE, CITRIC ACID, CHLORHEXIDINE DIHYDROCHLORIDE, BENZYL SALICYLATE, LINALOOL, BAMBUSA VULGARIS EXTRACT
> 
> Might as well pour rubbing alcohol and lemon juice on your head at the same time. Both are extremely drying! Always read the labels!
> 
> Chile, you need to throw that away and save your hair with some AO condish products!
> 
> ETA: Use a clarifying shampoo next time to be sure you get all that BS out your hair. Keep us updated!
> 
> ETA2: DC your strands afterwards for a few hours with a protein-free moisture only product



DarkJoy
AO HSR has been giving me bad results too. That's why I tried a different conditioner. I will clarify but I need to dc with something else. AO HSR isn't the same I bought when I 1st started this hair thing years ago. I've been looking into joico.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

Double Post


----------



## Cruzankink

I am not using Tresemme Naturals (or any other con for that matter) to CW anymore. I haven't done a mid-week CW in months since I'm in a low mani reggie. However, I decided to CW yesterday b/c my hair was a shrunken mess and I sweat more than usual in my workout. When I wet my hair, its soft and elongated but when I add TN its shrinks up. I noticed this when I first BC'd and used Garniers 3 Moisture Fructice. Now it seems that TN is doing the same thing. Jenn friom Komaza Care told me that I didn't need to use con when cleansing my hair mid-week. A simple rinse w/ water will do particularly since I use water soluble products. From now on, I'll do a mid-week water rinse when I feel the need to freshen/cleanse my hair. Have any of you ladies experienced this?


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> I am not using Tresemme Naturals (or any other con for that matter) to CW anymore. I haven't done a mid-week CW in months since I'm in a low mani reggie. However, I decided to CW yesterday b/c my hair was a shrunken mess and I sweat more than usual in my workout. When I wet my hair, its soft and elongated but when I add TN its shrinks up. I noticed this when I first BC'd and used Garniers 3 Moisture Fructice. Now it seems that TN is doing the same thing. Jenn friom Komaza Care told me that I didn't need to use con when cleansing my hair mid-week. A simple rinse w/ water will do particularly since I use water soluble products. From now on, I'll do a mid-week water rinse when I feel the need to freshen/cleanse my hair. Have any of you ladies experienced this?



I do notice I can water rinse, but I do still cowash because I can detangle. I can't really do that with a water rinse.

Yeah there's something with the Tresemme Naturals that isn't so natural  I don't know if it made my hair shrink but it does make my scalp itch. 

I think you should try it though.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=180818 said:
			
		

> *SkolarStar*[/USER];18136559]faithVA
> Does your hair feel good with the conditioner on but not so good when you rinse?
> Yes
> 
> Do you color your hair or use any type of chemical service on your hair?
> No
> 
> Do you blow dry your hair? When was the last time you straightened it?
> No. December.
> 
> Do you do protein treatments at all? If so when was the last one?
> Yes. 8 weeks ago. Aphogee 2 step.
> 
> Does your hair feel greasy when you take out the twist?
> No.
> 
> Does the Shea Moisture soak into your strands?
> I don't know. It feels soft.



Thanks for answering all of those questions  I know there were a few. 

I was trying to see if you had a porosity issue which is why you may be having issues with heavy products, but based on your answers it doesn't seem to be so. But I do think you have a product issue. If you hair feels soft and moisturized at one part of your regimen but dry in another you probably have a product issue. So you need to replace the product that is causing that issue.

Even though another persons hair may love a product, it doesn't mean that yours will. Look at the ingredients on that product and choose something different. If it is a heavy product, try something lighter.

Until you figure out what your hair likes, try to hold off on products silicon, mineral oil or petroleum. Also pay attention to whether a product has shea butter, aloe vera, olive oil or glycerin. You need to determine what your hair likes.


----------



## swalker31

Subscribing


----------



## Cruzankink

swalker31 :welcome3:


----------



## Incredible1ne

I colored my hair to do something to it but now I wish I hadn't.  I won't be doing it again and the color is way too bright for my complexion!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=14257 said:
			
		

> Incredible1ne[/USER];18138633]I colored my hair to do something to it but now I wish I hadn't.  I won't be doing it again and the color is way too bright for my complexion!



Did you do a semi-permanent or permanent color?


----------



## Ari8

Hello all,

Could you ladies recommend something with slip AND moisture?  I just spent nearly 2 hours detangling my hair and still didn't get it all out.  Lots of broken hairs to go along with the shed ones.  The Aubrey Organics conditioners FELT like they were smoothing my hair, but I guess not.  I know most of this was my fault.  I refuse to properly detangle my hair because it's daunting.  I haven't had a trim in nearly two years either, so my hair is a rat's nest of SSKs (I keep getting these awful hair balls on the ends).  I only survived today thanks to Giovanni 50/50.  Tangles just felt right out of my hair.  

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## DarkJoy

Hello Ari8!
 You know you need a trim, Missy! Lol that will keep your ends from snarling.

Which aubrey are you using?

V05 is not even a dollar and is fantastic for slip, detangling and a little moisture though it's not a DC.



Ari8 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could you ladies recommend something with slip AND moisture?  I just spent nearly 2 hours detangling my hair and still didn't get it all out.  Lots of broken hairs to go along with the shed ones.  The Aubrey Organics conditioners FELT like they were smoothing my hair, but I guess not.  I know most of this was my fault.  I refuse to properly detangle my hair because it's daunting.  I haven't had a trim in nearly two years either, so my hair is a rat's nest of SSKs (I keep getting these awful hair balls on the ends).  I only survived today thanks to Giovanni 50/50.  Tangles just felt right out of my hair.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy, you know I left that for you right? Um, yeah. I felt a lecture at the tip of my tongue


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ari8 said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Could you ladies recommend something with slip AND moisture?  I just spent nearly 2 hours detangling my hair and still didn't get it all out.  Lots of broken hairs to go along with the shed ones.  The Aubrey Organics conditioners FELT like they were smoothing my hair, but I guess not.  I know most of this was my fault.  I refuse to properly detangle my hair because it's daunting.  I haven't had a trim in nearly two years either, so my hair is a rat's nest of SSKs (I keep getting these awful hair balls on the ends).  I only survived today thanks to Giovanni 50/50.  Tangles just felt right out of my hair.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



How do you refuse to properly detangle your hair? Then spend two hours ripping and damaging your hair? 

You  need  natural mini braids or locs if you refuse to detangle. How do you wear your hair all tangled up?

What kind of regimen do you have?

Being natural is not for the faint of heart.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

My hair is sooooooo frizzy! How do I help combat that. Some of the roots are really clumping together and curling, some are sort of clumping together, most are just a few strands stragling together to form a uber frizzy curl....plus add on relaxed hair to all that mess.

How do I keep my hair from frizzing so much and to clump and form curls better? I havnt had heat for about a month, just came out of twists and will be putting them back in in about a week, still doing the CG method.


----------



## Soratachi

I will soon purchase some Skala products to try on my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> DarkJoy, you know I left that for you right? Um, yeah. I felt a lecture at the tip of my tongue



Errrm I was easy faithVA.  HanaKuroi goes hard. I think we got a good cop/bad cop thing going 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA

This thread has been busy the past few weeks. Must be spring fever kicking in


----------



## Ari8

DarkJoy said:


> Hello @Ari8!
> You know you need a trim, Missy! Lol that will keep your ends from snarling.
> 
> Which aubrey are you using?
> 
> V05 is not even a dollar and is fantastic for slip, detangling and a little moisture though it's not a DC.


 
Yes, I know.  I'm prett sure it's the main reason my hair keeps tangling (near the roots even!).  I've been chopping off hair haphazardly because it gets unbearable.  I went to a natural hair salon for my trim in 2011 and my hair was worse after that.  I don't know of any other natural hair salons or stylists in this city.  

I use HSR and GPB.

I'll try the VO5.  I had to rely on those cheapie drugstore cons for years and my hair was dry as straw.  But I'm willing to give them another try.

Thanks


----------



## DarkJoy

Arie8 the Aubrey organics blue Camomile.is way more hydrating than those two. Try that to DC. The vo5 is a suggestion for detangling not to actually condish tho it works great as a cowash too.

Did you mention a protein treatment? Regular protein will help your hair accept moisture DC better. 

Are you in a dry or tropical environment? Until lhcf I didn't realize the constant dry air where I live contributed to a chronic hair dryness problem. Maybe you have similar. If that is the case you may have to up your DC two or three times a week til you are balanced.

Don't forget to guzzle the water!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Ari8

HanaKuroi said:


> How do you refuse to properly detangle your hair? Then spend two hours ripping and damaging your hair?
> 
> You need natural mini braids or locs if you refuse to detangle. How do you wear your hair all tangled up?
> 
> What kind of regimen do you have?
> 
> Being natural is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 

Wrong choice of words, perhaps.
I finger comb at least 3x a week. I do this in the shower and I think--have long suspected--that shower detangling makes it harder for me to feel for tangles underneath and especially around the hairline (my hair is extremely thick if you cannot tell), which is where most of the tangles were. Even though I suspect this and I've had this issue many times before, I've not tried any other ways to detangle because the showerhead method is the fastest and I'm pressed for time these days.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ari8 said:
			
		

> Wrong choice of words, perhaps.
> I finger comb at least 3x a week. I do this in the shower and I think--have long suspected--that shower detangling makes it harder for me to feel for tangles underneath and especially around the hairline (my hair is extremely thick if you cannot tell), which is where most of the tangles were. Even though I suspect this and I've had this issue many times before, I've not tried any other ways to detangle because the showerhead method is the fastest and I'm pressed for time these days.



Yes bad choice of words. Lol

What is your daily routine?

What products do you use?

What style do you wear your hair in?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bublin

I need to incorporate more protein.

I have avoided it like the plague for years, that and not removing all the shed hair is causing the constant breakage.
So sick of those little hairs.  My comb and brush were gliding through my hair yet there was still breakage - it's got to be lack of protein right??

I've never taken note of protein deep conditioners - I need to go research.  Can you guys suggest any that I can buy from a bss?

Today I co-washed with a moisturising conditioner, after I rinsed that out I put on Aphogee 2 min and let it sit for about 20 mins.  I then used a HaiRepair Pak (the one with the bananas - love it) and I added a teaspoon of SAA powder.
After I rinsed I sprayed on the Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin and added my leave-ins on top and twisted it up.

Hair feels sooo soft right now but admittedly it doesn't feel strong.


----------



## ronie

*SkolarStar* said:


> I wash my hair once a week with trader joe's nourish spa shampoo.
> 
> Condition with dark and lovely au naturale conditioner (I got a free bottle and wanted to try it out) I usually use AO HSR but my results haven't changed. It still feels dry after I rinse.
> 
> Twist with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and seal with oil combo (castor, olive, wheat germ, EOs)
> 
> It's pretty simple. Maybe I'm just uber dry. And my ends are clipped.
> 
> And I want to get a sew-in but I want to get this breakage under control first so my hair doesn't continue to break under the weave.
> 
> DarkJoy faithVA HanaKuroi ronie



@skolarstar i have been on my phone the past few days, and i have not seen this mention until tonight. In my short personal journey, i found that AO conditioners (i went through 2 bottle each of HSR, GPB, WC) did nothing for my hair. They actually made it worst. I forced them on my hair cause everybody raved about them, but they did not work for me. I tried both on dry and wet hair, with and without heat. The shea moisture enhancind smoothie never worked for me either. But my hair loves the the curl and style mix, which has replace both my leave in and mositurizer. I am also like the shea moisture hold and shine mist. Thanks to faithVA and 2 other ladies for suggesting it. The shine is not that great, and there' no hold i can feel or see. But my hair stays soft, and manageable, after my 12hours shift; and i have been wearing my hair out a lot in this NYC winter. I agree with whoever said you have a product issue.
A lot of DC will feel great when i apply it, but as soon as i rinse it out my hair will start turning into brillo. And i would have to keep misting with water while twisting my hair. I will still have to use layer, and layers of leave in, moisturizers, and butters. The next day to wake to greasy dry hair. 
I will share what i do now, and my hair stays wet/damp through my detangling, and twisting session. And i wake up to juicy and moist twistout lasting about 2 days before i need to moisturize and seal again.
-preepoo twice a week with a mix of wheat germ oil and coconut oil for at least 8 hours (on my scalp i have a mix of shi natural garlic conditioner and essential oils mix for my shedding added for the lat hour only before i wash)
-shampoo once (weekend wash) with a sulfate poo (joico moisture recovery), once  (midweek wash) with either a sulfate free poo or a conditioning cleaser (hairveda amla cream rinse or a i am coconut cowash)
-Protein conditioner every week, usually done with the weekend wash after my sulfate poo. I alternate between tigi dumb blonde, *spiral solutions, nexus emergencee, alfaparf di bamboo,* una intenive protein treatment. The bolded are only used once a month cause they are pretty strong.
-Black tea rinse for my shedding 
-Moisturizing DC over the black tea. My current staples: Joico mositure recovery treatment balm, kerastase masquintense, kerastase nutritermique, naturelle grow slippery elm, anita grant rhassoul deep conditioner.
-leave in shea moisture curl and style milk, seal with wheat germ oil, twist with qhemet amla nourishing pomade. 
My other staple products: qhemet BRBC to moisturize, qhemet honeybush soft tea gel to add a bit of soft hold to my twist, shea moisture hold and shine mist used as mentioned above. 
I clarify, when i remember cause i use a sulfate poo weekly anyway.
Sorry for the long post, but my point was to keep an open mind with products. An all natural regimen was not working for my natural 4b hair. But i think i finally have a combination that works. My process is pretty much the same , but i had to play around with products. And so far so good. Good luck on your journey. It can be frustrating but just keep at it. And never try more than one new product at once.


----------



## HanaKuroi

*SkolarStar* said:
			
		

> faithVA
> Does your hair feel good with the conditioner on but not so good when you rinse?
> Yes
> 
> Do you color your hair or use any type of chemical service on your hair?
> No
> 
> Do you blow dry your hair? When was the last time you straightened it?
> No. December.
> 
> Do you do protein treatments at all? If so when was the last one?
> Yes. 8 weeks ago. Aphogee 2 step.
> 
> Does your hair feel greasy when you take out the twist?
> No.
> 
> Does the Shea Moisture soak into your strands?
> I don't know. It feels soft.



I don't like  the Shea moisture curling stuff at all. At all. I don't like how it does..... something.... or nothing. It is neutral? I can't explain.

 I just always want people to eliminate that product.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't like  the Shea moisture curling stuff at all. At all. I don't like how it does..... something.... or nothing. It is neutral? I can't explain.
> 
> I just always want people to eliminate that product.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I couldn't quite track down the moment of dryness. The conditioner seems to be the first issue. It feels good while on but not once rinsed. Usually that means its too thick or too heavy for the heavy so it's not penetrating.


----------



## hnntrr

Trying to wash my hair every other day now. I was daily cowashing while switching to CG method, but my head itches so much if i dont wash it daily. Not sure why. 

My hair is doing alright I think. Its starting to form more curls but a lot of my hair just frizzes and looks all wild. I think I am going to look in doing a 5 minute protein treatment with EVOO & Morgina Nubian Heritage condish sometime this week. I cowashed with it on tuesday but I only left it on for a minute. My hair feels really soft, light, and springs back when I pull at some of the curls that do form.

Problems right now I am having are:

 my edges (which as my hair is growing.... I think is a different texture than a majority of my hair...Solution: Gonna try some Jamacian Black Castor Oil daily massages. Especially near my temples. Also going to try at my nape, the hair there is so fine it breaks easily. without my doing much to it).

  trying to figure out what may be giving me major itches on the day to day

  also trying to control the frizziness of my hair


....all this until i twist my hair back up in about a week..but even then I have to figure out whats going on with my scalp so I am not washing the twists too much which will make them slip out. :O.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18143397]Trying to wash my hair every other day now. I was daily cowashing while switching to CG method, but my head itches so much if i dont wash it daily. Not sure why.
> 
> My hair is doing alright I think. Its starting to form more curls but a lot of my hair just frizzes and looks all wild. I think I am going to look in doing a 5 minute protein treatment with EVOO & Morgina Nubian Heritage condish sometime this week. I cowashed with it on tuesday but I only left it on for a minute. My hair feels really soft, light, and springs back when I pull at some of the curls that do form.
> 
> Problems right now I am having are:
> 
> my edges (which as my hair is growing.... I think is a different texture than a majority of my hair...Solution: Gonna try some Jamacian Black Castor Oil daily massages. Especially near my temples. Also going to try at my nape, the hair there is so fine it breaks easily. without my doing much to it).
> 
> trying to figure out what may be giving me major itches on the day to day
> 
> also trying to control the frizziness of my hair
> 
> 
> ....all this until i twist my hair back up in about a week..but even then I have to figure out whats going on with my scalp so I am not washing the twists too much which will make them slip out. :O.



What products are you using again? Shampoo, conditioner, leave-in, moisturizer, oil? etc?

Some hair is just frizzy. But sometimes frizziness is a sign of dehydration. Those strands aren't able to get the water/moisture into them the way they need. Try using the protein conditioner as you had planned. I am not sure if it is a strong enough protein though. The Keratin in that product is pretty far down on the list. But it is worth a try.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Trying to wash my hair every other day now. I was daily cowashing while switching to CG method, but my head itches so much if i dont wash it daily. Not sure why.
> 
> My hair is doing alright I think. Its starting to form more curls but a lot of my hair just frizzes and looks all wild. I think I am going to look in doing a 5 minute protein treatment with EVOO & Morgina Nubian Heritage condish sometime this week. I cowashed with it on tuesday but I only left it on for a minute. My hair feels really soft, light, and springs back when I pull at some of the curls that do form.
> 
> Problems right now I am having are:
> 
> my edges (which as my hair is growing.... I think is a different texture than a majority of my hair...Solution: Gonna try some Jamacian Black Castor Oil daily massages. Especially near my temples. Also going to try at my nape, the hair there is so fine it breaks easily. without my doing much to it).
> 
> trying to figure out what may be giving me major itches on the day to day
> 
> also trying to control the frizziness of my hair
> 
> ....all this until i twist my hair back up in about a week..but even then I have to figure out whats going on with my scalp so I am not washing the twists too much which will make them slip out. :O.



I started using millcreek botanicals keratin or biotin conditioner on my nape and edges almost every shower. My nape is fine/weak/delicate but it makes a huge difference. I also m/s after.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

The mill creek is around 7 dollars a bottle.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Bah! Think I will leave the crochet weaves alone for a while. I noticed yesterday I have some "permanent" parts leftover. Still! So I guess the hair broke along the cornrows in the bangs area. Thought I did everything right!

Installs for 2 weeks, hair rests loose 1 to 2 weeks between installs. Leave out sides and front every other install. Cornrows so loose I HAD to take down at 2 weeks because of unraveling. Cowashing and DC. M/S daily.

I honestly hate having fine fragile hair.  Grrrrr

Eta: I also varied the number of cornrows so I wouldn't be digging in the same parts. One install would b 8 cornrows and the next 10. I was very conscious of that. Oh well.
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA I haven't bought ion because I refuse to go back to the Sallys where I live. Those idiots know me and I always spent a lot of money when I went. Now they are trying to follow me around every single step I make.

I'll wait until visit family or order some.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18143683]faithVA I haven't bought ion because I refuse to go back to the Sallys where I live. Those idiots know me and I always spent a lot of money when I went. Now they are trying to follow me around every single step I make.
> 
> I'll wait until visit family or order some.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



 Where did that come from?  Are you having a flashback moment?

Do you have any old receipts? I think you should go back to the store and when they start following you turn to them and say what you just said to me. Then say Why are you following me around the store? Just do it for the fun of it.

I must look boring. No one ever follows me. I have the opposite problem. People just leave me up front by myself so when I'm ready to check out ain't nobody there


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Where did that come from?  Are you having a flashback moment?
> 
> Do you have any old receipts? I think you should go back to the store and when they start following you turn to them and say what you just said to me. Then say Why are you following me around the store? Just do it for the fun of it.
> 
> I must look boring. No one ever follows me. I have the opposite problem. People just leave me up front by myself so when I'm ready to check out ain't nobody there



I have been meaning to tell you this for a while. Lol

You asked me how I liked it long ago. I said I was going to buy some and tell you.

I didn't want you to think I disregarded your recommendation. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

faithVA said:


> What products are you using again? Shampoo, conditioner, leave-in, moisturizer, oil? etc?
> 
> Some hair is just frizzy. But sometimes frizziness is a sign of dehydration. Those strands aren't able to get the water/moisture into them the way they need. Try using the protein conditioner as you had planned. I am not sure if it is a strong enough protein though. The Keratin in that product is pretty far down on the list. But it is worth a try.




faithVA: not using any shampoo at all. last time i used shampoo was when i was switching to cg. i am using three different conditioners: One N Only Hydrating Masque for DC, AO WC for regular conditioning and As I Am Coconut Cowash for when I get small amounts of build up. 
I am still experimenting between Giovanni Leave In and Shea moisture leave in but I am using a mix of : rosewater and glycerin, tea tree oil, argan oil, jojoba and honey in a spray bottle. Ive since stopped using coconut oil but I might start back cause the aforementioned ones i think might be too light while its still so cold.

And I just got the Nubian Heritage and used that on tuesday for 1 minute. I did notice my curls felt better in the shower (even though they flatten out a lot under water) but when i got out it was still super frizzy. I dont think there is any hydral fatique at all or that its over moisturized...but I could be too low on protein? I am scared to get a stronger treatment especially since that protein overload sucked. But they just opened a Sallys near my parents and go to my BSS and I am going to see if they have a stronger protein conditioner.

I plan on washing tonight when I get back to my apartment so hopefully something will happen...


----------



## faithVA

^^I think you told me. But I'm too lazy to go back through the thread to find it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I should show up with my receipts and all those free totebags.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18143807]faithVA: not using any shampoo at all. last time i used shampoo was when i was switching to cg. i am using three different conditioners: One N Only Hydrating Masque for DC, AO WC for regular conditioning and As I Am Coconut Cowash for when I get small amounts of build up.
> I am still experimenting between Giovanni Leave In and Shea moisture leave in but I am using a mix of : rosewater and glycerin, tea tree oil, argan oil, jojoba and honey in a spray bottle. Ive since stopped using coconut oil but I might start back cause the aforementioned ones i think might be too light while its still so cold.
> 
> And I just got the Nubian Heritage and used that on tuesday for 1 minute. I did notice my curls felt better in the shower (even though they flatten out a lot under water) but when i got out it was still super frizzy. I dont think there is any hydral fatique at all or that its over moisturized...but I could be too low on protein? I am scared to get a stronger treatment especially since that protein overload sucked. But they just opened a Sallys near my parents and go to my BSS and I am going to see if they have a stronger protein conditioner.
> 
> I plan on washing tonight when I get back to my apartment so hopefully something will happen...



Maybe you are just washing it too much. You don't have a cowash conditioner in your mix so what are you cowashing with when you wash every other day? The As I Am really is too harsh to cowash with that often. I know it says cowash but it is still a cleanser.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I should show up with my receipts and all those free totebags.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


I think you should. Put them on blast. They will never forget you and never bother you again.


----------



## hnntrr

faithVA said:


> Maybe you are just washing it too much. You don't have a cowash conditioner in your mix so what are you cowashing with when you wash every other day? The As I Am really is too harsh to cowash with that often. I know it says cowash but it is still a cleanser.



Maybe? Washing eliminated the itching and my head is pretty much always itchy. Like always. Its always been a problem, when I was washing and flat ironing once a week it wasnt as bad as it is now....but normally it would go away right after my relaxer and not get itchy again till I was close to my touch up.  since i hvnt gotten another relaxer my head just itches forever. Thus washing eliminates the itchy. Although I didnt wash it last night i just sprayed some water on it an rebraided it...and its killin me.

I only use As I am when I am washing out the eco styler, which depends on if I bantu that week (which also means I wash more often cause my hair doesny hold curls past day two even if i two strand knot them and put my hair up). So mostly I use One N Only or AO.

I could be washing too much, no idea all I know is it helps my scalp not itch. Doesnt matter what products I use it still itches all the time. Uhg this is frustrating.
I might flat iron tonight to keep myself from washing it for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## soulglo

my little curls are starting to pop as my hair gets longer 

but my issue is that i believe the cause of my hair bubbling/splitting is because of my hair swelling from water

does anyone habe any solutions? *have

maybe i should start doing a hot oil treatment with olive oil before shampooing again :/

my hair doesn't like coconut oil btw


----------



## faithVA

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];18143997]Maybe? Washing eliminated the itching and my head is pretty much always itchy. Like always. Its always been a problem, when I was washing and flat ironing once a week it wasnt as bad as it is now....but normally it would go away right after my relaxer and not get itchy again till I was close to my touch up.  since i hvnt gotten another relaxer my head just itches forever. Thus washing eliminates the itchy. Although I didnt wash it last night i just sprayed some water on it an rebraided it...and its killin me.
> 
> I only use As I am when I am washing out the eco styler, which depends on if I bantu that week (which also means I wash more often cause my hair doesny hold curls past day two even if i two strand knot them and put my hair up). So mostly I use One N Only or AO.
> 
> I could be washing too much, no idea all I know is it helps my scalp not itch. Doesnt matter what products I use it still itches all the time. Uhg this is frustrating.
> I might flat iron tonight to keep myself from washing it for a few days and see if that helps.



Maybe you should try a scalp detox with either a mudwash or making your own with some bentonite clay.


----------



## faithVA

soulglo said:


> my little curls are starting to pop as my hair gets longer
> 
> but my issue is that i believe the cause of my hair bubbling/splitting is because of my hair swelling from water
> 
> does anyone habe any solutions? *have
> 
> maybe i should start doing a hot oil treatment with olive oil before shampooing again :/
> 
> my hair doesn't like coconut oil btw



I think any ceramide oil would work as a prepoo to reduce the amount of water getting into your strands. Doing a hot oil will help if you are experiencing hygral fatigue (sp).


----------



## soulglo

hnntrr said:


> Trying to wash my hair every other day now. I was daily cowashing while switching to CG method, but my head itches so much if i dont wash it daily. Not sure why.
> 
> My hair is doing alright I think. Its starting to form more curls but a lot of my hair just frizzes and looks all wild. I think I am going to look in doing a 5 minute protein treatment with EVOO & Morgina Nubian Heritage condish sometime this week. I cowashed with it on tuesday but I only left it on for a minute. My hair feels really soft, light, and springs back when I pull at some of the curls that do form.
> 
> Problems right now I am having are:
> 
> my edges (which as my hair is growing.... I think is a different texture than a majority of my hair...Solution: Gonna try some Jamacian Black Castor Oil daily massages. Especially near my temples. Also going to try at my nape, the hair there is so fine it breaks easily. without my doing much to it).
> 
> trying to figure out what may be giving me major itches on the day to day
> 
> also trying to control the frizziness of my hair
> 
> ....all this until i twist my hair back up in about a week..but even then I have to figure out whats going on with my scalp so I am not washing the twists too much which will make them slip out. :O.



lol funny because i'm having the same issue with my hair having some curls/clumping but it still being a bush


----------



## Kiowa

I'm officially naming my hair 'struggle hair' 
...now that the weather is at least trying to warm up a bit,I'm in the gym twice a day...first thing in morn, and last thing at night...and my hair is hating it, at night I do hit the sauna after my workout, and put a plastic baggie over my hair...thought my hair would like it, since I do steam at home with a steamer, but its been acting limp/and weak afterwards 
Being doing JBCO and alternate with Liquid Gold massages, but apart from the gym,that is all I have changed in my regime..


----------



## soulglo

Kiowa said:


> I'm officially naming my hair 'struggle hair'
> ...now that the weather is at least trying to warm up a bit,I'm in the gym twice a day...first thing in morn, and last thing at night...and my hair is hating it, at night I do hit the sauna after my workout, and put a plastic baggie over my hair...thought my hair would like it, since I do steam at home with a steamer, but its been acting limp/and weak afterwards
> Being doing JBCO and alternate with Liquid Gold massages, but apart from the gym,that is all I have changed in my regime..



maybe it's protein time


----------



## hnntrr

faithVA

Ah!!, thank you so much for your suggestion, my hair was starting to get over moisturized. I went and bought 4 naturals reconstructor and l let it set on my hair for 5 minutes and my hair def felt stronger and was not as frizzy, it was smoother and shiny. and I toweled dry with a 100% cotton shirt and not my terry cloth towel (ick)!!!

I could really see the forming curls better. so I am doing the LOC with shea moisture leave in, and I only cowashed once wi th the 4 naturals. so this is my hair with LOC and eco styler since I am bantu knoting. But I think I will need to do protein one a week or bi weekly.

Anyway here are some pics! Thanks again so much.

Sorry the pics are so poopy. My ipad sucks. I tried not to pull and just lift them so you can see them. Hopefully that worked.


eta: i also think due to this result i may be mistaking a possible wirey/thready/spongy texture for frizzyness? hmm I saw some pictures of wirey thready coarse hair and that looked similar to how mine dries/looks when wet.


----------



## faithVA

soulglo said:


> maybe it's protein time



Agree. Steaming and sauna is a lot of moisture. It may be time for some balance.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> faithVA
> 
> Ah!!, thank you so much for your suggestion, my hair was starting to get over moisturized. I went and bought 4 naturals reconstructor and l let it set on my hair for 5 minutes and my hair def felt stronger and was not as frizzy, it was smoother and shiny. and I toweled dry with a 100% cotton shirt and not my terry cloth towel (ick)!!!
> 
> I could really see the forming curls better. so I am doing the LOC with shea moisture leave in, and I only cowashed once wi th the 4 naturals. so this is my hair with LOC and eco styler since I am bantu knoting. But I think I will need to do protein one a week or bi weekly.
> 
> Anyway here are some pics! Thanks again so much.
> 
> Sorry the pics are so poopy. My ipad sucks. I tried not to pull and just lift them so you can see them. Hopefully that worked.
> 
> 
> eta: i also think due to this result i may be mistaking a possible wirey/thready/spongy texture for frizzyness? hmm I saw some pictures of wirey thready coarse hair and that looked similar to how mine dries/looks when wet.



I don't know if I suggested it to you or not but I will take credit for it   I am glad that you picked up the 4 Naturals Reconstructor. I've only used it once but it seemed to have worked well. I will be using it again this weekend.

I am doing every other week for right now because that is the recommendation from 4 Naturals. They have you alternating the reconstructor conditioner with the moisturizing conditioner. You may want to start with that to see if it is enough. If its not you can always increase it to weekly.


----------



## Incredible1ne

faithVA said:


> Did you do a semi-permanent or permanent color?



It is a permanent color but I'm been extra on it as far as moisturizing now.


----------



## faithVA

Incredible1ne said:


> It is a permanent color but I'm been extra on it as far as moisturizing now.



You may want to do a reconstructor at least once since it is a chemical treatment.

I usually do permanent as well since my hair is graying. I am going to try a semi-permanent one more time to see if I can get it to work and try to leave the permanent to once or twice a year.


----------



## DarkJoy

Since my hair has to be free for a while (due to the breakage from cornrows) who here has used Aphogee as a natural? I see it in my BSS. I cant remember if any naturals are using it/have used it. Results? What about silk proteins? My hair loved silk relaxed. Have yet to try it on my puff. They are expensive here, so I wanna make an informed choice for my 'fro.

 I  Need more than eggs. My hair is now way more accepting since I cut of the color damage. Wouldnt even accept eggs before without turning into a hay stack...

Advice?


----------



## faithVA

^^I tried the Aphogee 2 min. It worked well my hair felt stronger. But my hair started shedding extra which scared me so I didn't use it anymore. Haven't used anything else in the line mostly because of the ingredients.

Not familiar with silk proteins.


----------



## DarkJoy

Oooo... that makes me nervous being a heavy shedder naturally... never really looked at the ingredients... I will take your word for it. lol. No Aphogee. I hope for mostly natural-ish products. I can make some concessions for this one type of hair product. 'Cones would be the only absolute NO. Cones have my hair break off fiercely for weeks, which I know I've written those experiences as they happened in this very thread.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Oooo... that makes me nervous being a heavy shedder naturally... never really looked at the ingredients... I will take your word for it. lol. No Aphogee. I hope for mostly natural-ish products. I can make some concessions for this one type of hair product. 'Cones would be the only absolute NO. Cones have my hair break off fiercely for weeks, which I know I've written those experiences as they happened in this very thread.



If you are looking at reconstructors

I have used the ION Reconstructor. Worked well. It has parabens though.
Also used the ION Effective Care. Liked it. Don't remember the ingredients.

I am now using 4 Naturals Reconstructor. It doesn't have any no no ingredients. I like this entire line.

If you are willing to order online, I hear that Shescentits Okra is a great choice. 

Giovanni also has Nutrafix which you may be able to get at Target. And that line is pretty natural. I have this in my stash but haven't used it yet. But I hear it is good as well.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I have mill creek keratin in my hair as I type. I use it a few times a week. I don't know how strong it is.

I will look for the ingredients. Brb

Biotin: Deionized water, biotin, panthenol (provitamin B5), hydrolyzed keratin, hydrolyzed collagen, cetyl alcohol, stearyl alcohol, dicetyldimonium chloride, oleamidopropyl dimethylamine, cetearyl alcohol, ceteareth-20, hydrolyzed glycosaminoglycans, retinyl palmitate (vitamin A), citric acid, corn oil, sodium chloride, quaternium-15, peppermint oil, *organic aloe vera gel, organic essential oil, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.

Jojoba: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cottonseed Oil, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), Balsam Peru, Olive Oil, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Rosemary Extract, Barley Extract, Stearalkonium Chloride (Fiber base content), Glyceryl Stearate, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Octyl Dimethyl PABA PEG-100 Stearate, Sodium Caseinate, Sodium Hydroxide, Corn Oil, *Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Citric Acid, Organic Essential Oil, Caramel, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Botanical Fragrance.

Keratin: Deionized Water, Jojoba Oil, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Keratin, Allantoin, Niacin, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D3), Stearalkonium Chloride (Fiber base content), Beet Extract, Barley Extract, Cetyl Alcohol, Folic Acid, Citric Acid, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, Corn Oil, Disodium EDTA, *Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Organic Essential Oil, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Botanical Fragrance. 

I layer the nutrifix on top because it is slippy.



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> If you are looking at reconstructors
> 
> I have used the ION Reconstructor. Worked well. It has parabens though.
> Also used the ION Effective Care. Liked it. Don't remember the ingredients.
> 
> I am now using 4 Naturals Reconstructor. It doesn't have any no no ingredients. I like this entire line.
> 
> If you are willing to order online, I hear that Shescentits Okra is a great choice.
> 
> Giovanni also has Nutrafix which you may be able to get at Target. And that line is pretty natural. I have this in my stash but haven't used it yet. But I hear it is good as well.



I mixed the nutrafix with millcreek last week. I am going to apply it on top of this millcreek.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> DarkJoy I have mill creek keratin in my hair as I type. I use it a few times a week. I don't know how strong it is.
> 
> I will look for the ingredients. Brb
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Oh yeah, What HanaKuroi said  I hear it is pretty good. I forgot 

I don't think it is strong. It must be gentler than a reconstructor. It has a good ingredient list from what I remember.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18151215]I mixed the nutrafix with millcreek last week. I am going to apply it on top of this millcreek.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Have you tried the Nutrafix by itself?


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Nutrafix by itself?




I have and protein isn't that high on the list. It didn't dramatically stop the little breaks but my hair felt smooth and moisturized. It did cut down on the breaks. I either use mill creek alone or dc with millcreek and nutrafix.


Aqua (purified water) with *rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis) oil, *nettle (Uritica dioica) oil, *thyme (Thymus vulagris) oil, birch leaf (Butela alba) oil, *chamomile (Anthemis nobilus flower) oil, *clary (Salvia sclarea), *lavender (Lavandula angustifolia), *coltsfoot leaf (Tussilago farfara), *yarrow (Achillea millefolium) oil, *mallow (Malva sylvestris), *horsetail (Equistetum arvense) oil, *soybean protein (Glycine soja), cetyl alcohol (plant derived), stearalkonium chloride, tocopherol (vitamin E), trace minerals, citric acid (corn), sodium hydroxymethyglycinate, grapefruit seed (citrus derived). Certified organic in accordance with California Organic Foods Act of 1990.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

^^Cool. They both must be light proteins if you can use them together. I bought it because I like all the stuff before the protein   rosemary nettle, thyme, chamomile, etc. Then they threw in some protein. I guess I will use it like most people use GBP.


----------



## greenandchic

I want to use a demi-permanent color on my hair, but I'm a little fearful.  With this particular brand, I used the demi-permanent _gloss_ a month or so ago and my hair was super soft, less porous and held moisture much longer than my normal hair.  I guess my fear is that I will overdo it and damage my hair somehow.

Could demi-permanent be damaging at all?


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> I want to use a demi-permanent color on my hair, but I'm a little fearful.  With this particular brand, I used the demi-permanent _gloss_ a month or so ago and my hair was super soft, less porous and held moisture much longer than my normal hair.  I guess my fear is that I will overdo it and damage my hair somehow.
> 
> Could demi-permanent be damaging at all?



Demi-permanent contains peroxide just like permanent color. It just contains less. So yes you could incur some damage. I think they recommend stretching color just like you do relaxers; no earlier than 8 weeks, preferably 12.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> Demi-permanent contains peroxide just like permanent color. It just contains less. So yes you could incur some damage. I think they recommend stretching color just like you do relaxers; no earlier than 8 weeks, preferably 12.



Thanks for the heads up, faithVA.  I though I was good since I'm not lifting the color itself, but I should be careful.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks faith and Hana. That nutrifix sounds delish! Glad you listed those others ingredients Hana. The aloe is also a deal breaker. Idky it makes my hair strawlike and breaky Ugh.

After Easter I will be on the hunt for that and the flax seed oil faith recommends.

You ladies are so great!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy

Curl Junkie Repair Me is very good. It is expensive though.

Here are the ingredients. It doesn't have aloe Vera! Yay!

WHAT'S IN IT: Ingredients: Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Panthenol, Keratin Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Glyceryl Stearate, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Glycol Stearate, Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, PEG-100 Stearate, Tocopherol Acetate, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate.

Curl Junkie is having an Easter Sale!

Starting Thursday, March 28th, 2013, 12:01am EST through Friday, March 29, 11:59pm EST, we are offering 25% off orders subtotaling $50 or more (excluding sample sets and pre-made sets/kits). Sorry, no back-orders...first come, first serve! Just use the code 'EASTER2013' at checkout. Also, for those days we are keeping our flat shipping rates and free shipping offer via UPS Ground on orders of $100 or more! Be sure to visit Curljunkie.com on Thursday to shop or for more details. Offer Expires: Friday, March 29th, 2013, 11:59pm, EST.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

I like Curl Junkie Repair Me. The price is very high for a small bottle. I only buy CJ if it is on sale or an emergency.

 I just stocked up on my favorite Curl Rehab. The 64 oz is usually $65! I use it several times a week.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

65!!! Yeeooow! That will have to wait. 

I will order the Curl Junkie so will write it in to next month's budget. lol. Havent tried keratin on my hair yet... hope she behaves with it!

Thanks HanaKuroi!


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I like Curl Junkie Repair Me. The price is very high for a small bottle. I only buy CJ if it is on sale or an emergency.
> 
> I just stocked up on my favorite Curl Rehab. The 64 oz is usually $65! I use it several times a week.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I don't really think $65 is that bad especially if you can get the discount. If I buy an AO conditioner its 11 oz for 10.49 which is about the same. The only time you really get good conditioners less than that is if you buy a cheapie. I would say most conditioners are $.90 to $1.00 an oz.


----------



## DarkJoy

You're right faithVA. I'm just used to buying the small containers and used to the ~$12 a pop size.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> You're right @faithVA. I'm just used to buying the small containers and used to the ~$12 a pop size.


 
I am too. But if I could get AO in  a liter I wouldn't hesitate to pay more. 

But I love some deva curl and I will be buying the 32 oz once my hair gets longer. I think the 32 oz is $39 or something and I catch it on sale and its about $25 or $28. But its worth it because it works.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> You're right faithVA. I'm just used to buying the small containers and used to the ~$12 a pop size.



Nooooooooooo the repair me is 29

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

I buy the huge 64oz of curl
Junkie curl rehab for 65.

The Curl Junkie Repair me is 29

http://www.curljunkie.com/

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ari8

HanaKuroi said:


> Yes bad choice of words. Lol
> 
> What is your daily routine?
> 
> What products do you use?
> 
> What style do you wear your hair in?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
My daily routine? Wet hair, apply moisturizer (typically Giovanni Smooth as Silk or whatever else is on hand, like KCKT), seal with grapeseed oil, and call it a day. 

I may decide to DC or do an ACV rinse (quitting these for now) later on that day, but normally, I don't do much. 

My current stash includes Giovanni Smooth as Silk, AO HSR & GPB (for protein), and grapeseed oil. I can't say anything is truly remarkable, although the Giovanni has its moments.

For styling, I simply pull my hair back into a low messy bun or puff. I've eliminated all commercial gels (dry, stripped, matted hair) and settled for flaxseed gel. It has NO hold, but at least it doesn't cause my hair to freak.


----------



## Ari8

DarkJoy said:


> @Arie8 the Aubrey organics blue Camomile.is way more hydrating than those two. Try that to DC. The vo5 is a suggestion for detangling not to actually condish tho it works great as a cowash too.
> 
> Did you mention a protein treatment? Regular protein will help your hair accept moisture DC better.
> 
> Are you in a dry or tropical environment? Until lhcf I didn't realize the constant dry air where I live contributed to a chronic hair dryness problem. Maybe you have similar. If that is the case you may have to up your DC two or three times a week til you are balanced.
> 
> Don't forget to guzzle the water!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
I have a strong addiction to coffee.  I'm lucky if I get in a cup of water during the day.  

I'll keep the Blue Chamomile and VO5 in mind.  To be honest, when I first used the AO products several years ago, I was NOT impressed.  I actually hated the GPB.  Not sure why those conditioners felt different on my hair this time.

Protein is tricky.  I had the Komaza analysis done and was told to use a hardcore treatment once every 1-2 months.  I have their reconstructor, but I haven't tried it yet.  I've tried Ion Effective Care twice and had good (but not spectacular) results.  I've apparently really overdone protein (keratin), so now I'm leery of the stuff.  

I live in a dry climate.  But I'm from the South, where it is hot and humid and had similar issues with dryness.


----------



## hnntrr

Only DC'ed for 10 minutes with a really hydrating DC, since I think I was on the verge of a moisture overload I didnt wanna over moisturize before I flat iron. Still feels alright with the shorter DC time, gonna blow dry once the majority of my hair is 80% dry with a ceramic blow dryer and then flat iron with my chi, M/S and wrap for tomorrow. Hopefully this will go well. 

Side note: it seems like I have more natural hair in some area's than relaxed hair. I dont know if thats cause the relaxed hair is breaking off or what :O. Hopefully flatironing will help me figure that out....and keep me from washing my hair too much.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ari8 said:
			
		

> My daily routine? Wet hair, apply moisturizer (typically Giovanni Smooth as Silk or whatever else is on hand, like KCKT), seal with grapeseed oil, and call it a day.
> 
> I may decide to DC or do an ACV rinse (quitting these for now) later on that day, but normally, I don't do much.
> 
> My current stash includes Giovanni Smooth as Silk, AO HSR & GPB (for protein), and grapeseed oil. I can't say anything is truly remarkable, although the Giovanni has its moments.
> 
> For styling, I simply pull my hair back into a low messy bun or puff. I've eliminated all commercial gels (dry, stripped, matted hair) and settled for flaxseed gel. It has NO hold, but at least it doesn't cause my hair to freak.



You need a proper moisturizer. You are using a leave in or a conditioner as your moisturizer. Those aren't moisturizing enough.

You need something like oyin hair dew, Qhemets Biologics, something like that.

I wouldn't use Shea moisture. I just think it is often and underlying problem at the end of the day.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Only DC'ed for 10 minutes with a really hydrating DC, since I think I was on the verge of a moisture overload I didnt wanna over moisturize before I flat iron. Still feels alright with the shorter DC time, gonna blow dry once the majority of my hair is 80% dry with a ceramic blow dryer and then flat iron with my chi, M/S and wrap for tomorrow. Hopefully this will go well.
> 
> Side note: it seems like I have more natural hair in some area's than relaxed hair. I dont know if thats cause the relaxed hair is breaking off or what :O. Hopefully flatironing will help me figure that out....and keep me from washing my hair too much.



Why do you use heat twice? Hot air and then the flat iron?

Don't do that. If you must use heat, use only one source.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=372777 said:
			
		

> Ari8[/USER];18154443]I have a strong addiction to coffee. I'm lucky if I get in a cup of water during the day.
> 
> I'll keep the Blue Chamomile and VO5 in mind. To be honest, when I first used the AO products several years ago, I was NOT impressed. I actually hated the GPB. Not sure why those conditioners felt different on my hair this time.
> 
> Protein is tricky. I had the Komaza analysis done and was told to use a hardcore treatment once every 1-2 months. I have their reconstructor, but I haven't tried it yet. I've tried Ion Effective Care twice and had good (but not spectacular) results. I've apparently really overdone protein (keratin), so now I'm leery of the stuff.
> 
> I live in a dry climate. But I'm from the South, where it is hot and humid and had similar issues with dryness.


 
So what went wrong with the analysis? I say that because you paid for an analysis but you are in the struggling thread? So what did the analysis say besides you needed protein every other month? And I assumed you tried the recommendations but something didn't work for you.


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Why do you use heat twice? Hot air and then the flat iron?
> 
> Don't do that. If you must use heat, use only one source.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Normally I wrap set and dry over night then flat iron the next day but I dont have any time this weekend to do between work, it so I let it air dry 80-90% and then just blew dry to get the roots straight, so it took me less than 15 minutes to blow dry my entire head on low and cool blast alternating. Then I only went over my hair once with the flatiron, so its still pretty bushy and it still feels pretty good. It didnt feel dry at all after still soft and cool to the touch even after flat ironing it. Using the wrap to help set it flat. I dont plan on flat ironing again for another 1 1/2  months. I will have to do it again for graduation. Then this summer I plan in being in twists for a majority of it and then flat ironing in the fall at some point.

So my long term plan is to flat iron 4-5 times a year at this point....as of right now this is the 3rd time I have flat ironed my hair this year...so 4 and 5 are gonna be waayyyy stretched out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Normally I wrap set and dry over night then flat iron the next day but I dont have any time this weekend to do between work, it so I let it air dry 80-90% and then just blew dry to get the roots straight, so it took me less than 15 minutes to blow dry my entire head on low and cool blast alternating. Then I only went over my hair once with the flatiron, so its still pretty bushy and it still feels pretty good. It didnt feel dry at all after still soft and cool to the touch even after flat ironing it. Using the wrap to help set it flat. I dont plan on flat ironing again for another 1 1/2  months. I will have to do it again for graduation. Then this summer I plan in being in twists for a majority of it and then flat ironing in the fall at some point.
> 
> So my long term plan is to flat iron 4-5 times a year at this point....as of right now this is the 3rd time I have flat ironed my hair this year...so 4 and 5 are gonna be waayyyy stretched out.



I think you will see some growth during your break from the heat.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bublin

I had enough of my fruitless search for a moisturiser.  
My hair hates so much stuff I don't think there is a product out there for me....so I made my own.  I know my hair likes butters and oils but spraying it with water then applying the butter wasn't working for me - it just leaves it crispy.

My hair hates the common ingredients of glycerin, aloe vera, coconut oil, olive oil to mention just a few.

I put the following into my blender
200ml of purified water
1 large dessert spoon of a purchased butter blend
2 dessert spoons of Avocado Oil
peppermint and rosemary essentials oils

Applied it to my hair and it feels great - very soft and supple.


----------



## faithVA

Bublin said:


> I had enough of my fruitless search for a moisturiser.
> My hair hates so much stuff I don't think there is a product out there for me....so I made my own. I know my hair likes butters and oils but spraying it with water then applying the butter wasn't working for me - it just leaves it crispy.
> 
> I put the following into my blender
> 200ml of purified water
> 1 large dessert spoon of a purchased butter blend
> 2 dessert spoons of Avocado Oil
> peppermint and rosemary essentials oils
> 
> Applied it to my hair and it feels great - very soft and supple.


 
Sounds very nice. Glad you were able to make something that works.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ari8 said:


> *I have a strong addiction to coffee.  I'm lucky if I get in a cup of water during the day.  *
> 
> I'll keep the Blue Chamomile and VO5 in mind.  To be honest, when I first used the AO products several years ago, I was NOT impressed.  I actually hated the GPB.  Not sure why those conditioners felt different on my hair this time.
> 
> Protein is tricky.  I had the Komaza analysis done and was told to use a hardcore treatment once every 1-2 months.  I have their reconstructor, but I haven't tried it yet.  I've tried Ion Effective Care twice and had good (but not spectacular) results.  I've apparently really overdone protein (keratin), so now I'm leery of the stuff.
> 
> I live in a dry climate.  But I'm from the South, where it is hot and humid and had similar issues with dryness.


Ari8, internal issues could be the bulk of your probkem. I'm not sure how much coffee (caffeine) you're drinking but over 5 cups a day chronically will put your body into dehydration mode. That extends to your hair and skin. If you had the same drinking habits when you lived in the South and your hair had same problems this could be the bulk of your issue. I was an all-day coffee drinker at one point and my body suffered--particularly without water. At the very least try to get a few more cups of H2O a day.

AO Blue Camomile is the best. It's REALLY hydrating. I think it can be a bit too much and caused me mush hair!


----------



## Bublin

Good thing I didn't do a hard core protein treatment.  My ends were breaking because they were severely dry.  My new moisturiser has changed my ends - they are now curling up instead of being fuzzy.


----------



## JJamiah

2 to anyone here who has experience damage, how do you know if damage has occurred? So what happens is that I'm taking swimming lessons, and a few times I didn't use conditioner protection. Now in 1 portion of my hair it feels very different, like it's frayed... Anyone experienced anything like this? I have not use any heat in my hair so it isn't that who it

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

JJamiah said:
			
		

> 2 to anyone here who has experience damage, how do you know if damage has occurred? So what happens is that I'm taking swimming lessons, and a few times I didn't use conditioner protection. Now in 1 portion of my hair it feels very different, like it's frayed... Anyone experienced anything like this? I have not use any heat in my hair so it isn't that who it
> 
> Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF



You should buy some aubrey organics swimmers shampoo and conditioner and see how it feels. Then please protect your hair. 

You know the saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure? We (I) need to practice this more often.

Do you have that special swimming cap that doesn't let water in?

Congratulations on learning to swim!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

I think chlorine caused that weird feeling. What have you tried to fix the problem?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bublin

Sorry Castor Oil.  There's a new man in town.....Avocado Oil.


----------



## hnntrr

Well, I BC'ed tonight. I am now TWA. I dont know what curl pattern I am. I thinking in the 3 somewhere. I still have no curl pattern in the front of my head. But thats okay. I am just glad to have the relaxed ends off....

Now my curls are still pretty undefined....is there a produce I should use, like for wash and go type things? Right now I flat twisted them with eco styler but, Now I have no idea what to do, esp since its so short now.


----------



## JJamiah

HanaKuroi said:


> You should buy some aubrey organics swimmers shampoo and conditioner and see how it feels. Then please protect your hair.
> 
> You know the saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure? We (I) need to practice this more often.
> 
> Do you have that special swimming cap that doesn't let water in?
> 
> Congratulations on learning to swim!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I have the Myswimcap... (it lets water into mine ) I wish I had the same results as others.. 

Before swimming I wet it down and leave DC in it until after I finish swimming. 
I truly and Yes I take the blame think the damage happened when I was tired last week, didn't do my normal routine, wore the cap... came home and fell asleep... HUH... 

I am going to get a hair cut in about 3-4 weeks, as I don't want to leave my ends damaged and then I am going to make sure (since I only have a week after that of swim class) I don't mess around with my routine again... 

Thanks HanaKuroi for reaching out.


----------



## JJamiah

HanaKuroi said:


> You should buy some aubrey organics swimmers shampoo and conditioner and see how it feels. Then please protect your hair.
> 
> You know the saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure? We (I) need to practice this more often.
> 
> Do you have that special swimming cap that doesn't let water in?
> 
> Congratulations on learning to swim!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I have the Myswimcap... (it lets water into mine ) I wish I had the same results as others.. 

Before swimming I wet it down and leave DC in it until after I finish swimming. 
I truly and Yes I take the blame think the damage happened when I was tired last week, didn't do my normal routine, wore the cap... came home and fell asleep... HUH... 

I am going to get a hair cut in about 3-4 weeks, as I don't want to leave my ends damaged and then I am going to make sure (since I only have a week after that of swim class) I don't mess around with my routine again... 

Thanks HanaKuroi for reaching out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I have the Myswimcap... (it lets water into mine ) I wish I had the same results as others..
> 
> Before swimming I wet it down and leave DC in it until after I finish swimming.
> I truly and Yes I take the blame think the damage happened when I was tired last week, didn't do my normal routine, wore the cap... came home and fell asleep... HUH...
> 
> I am going to get a hair cut in about 3-4 weeks, as I don't want to leave my ends damaged and then I am going to make sure (since I only have a week after that of swim class) I don't mess around with my routine again...
> 
> Thanks HanaKuroi for reaching out.



Can u Saran wrap and then put on the cap?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Well, I BC'ed tonight. I am now TWA. I dont know what curl pattern I am. I thinking in the 3 somewhere. I still have no curl pattern in the front of my head. But thats okay. I am just glad to have the relaxed ends off....
> 
> Now my curls are still pretty undefined....is there a produce I should use, like for wash and go type things? Right now I flat twisted them with eco styler but, Now I have no idea what to do, esp since its so short now.



Yay! Congratulations!

If you want your curls to be more defined you will have to leave the flat iron and hair dryer alone.

How long is your hair?

You might want to braid your hair and use flexirods or perm rods at the ends.

Condtioner, water, oil in a spray bottle. If you use conditioner make sure it is cone free.  Try a twisting cream. 

Maybe a braid out?

I would not do a wash and "nooooooooooo".

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

hnntrr said:


> Well, I BC'ed tonight. I am now TWA. I dont know what curl pattern I am. I thinking in the 3 somewhere. I still have no curl pattern in the front of my head. But thats okay. I am just glad to have the relaxed ends off....
> 
> Now my curls are still pretty undefined....is there a produce I should use, like for wash and go type things? Right now I flat twisted them with eco styler but, Now I have no idea what to do, esp since its so short now.


Congratulations hnntrr!!!!!!!! yay!!!

You might find yourself blasting through a lot of products to find what works for your all natural hair. What worked for the relaxed ends might not work for the TWA. It gets frustrating at times, but no worries, it's normal. I'm still searching for the perfect protein treatment as well as a styler 8 months after my BC. You will have plenty of company here. 

I agree with Hanna...WNGs can be murder by causing SSKs. You don't want that issue with your TWA--you'd have to trim again so soon! Stretched styles might be better til you get more length.

Do you have enough to grab and twist/braid?


----------



## DarkJoy

...and where the pic at? You cant be in here braggin about a cute freshly BC'd TWA with no pics!!!!!!


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Yay! Congratulations!
> 
> If you want your curls to be more defined you will have to leave the flat iron and hair dryer alone.
> 
> How long is your hair?
> 
> You might want to braid your hair and use flexirods or perm rods at the ends.
> 
> Condtioner, water, oil in a spray bottle. If you use conditioner make sure it is cone free.  Try a twisting cream.
> 
> Maybe a braid out?
> 
> I would not do a wash and "nooooooooooo".
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Hi! And yeahhhh I know. They are gonna be takin a back seat for awhile. I need a hair dryer for other purposes so it didnt go to waste thank goodness.

My hair is between 1" and 2 1/2 inches i think. Its def longer on the top than on the back/bottom. 

I dont think my hair is long enough to use perm rods so I am pin curling the little bit of ends I do have.  I am doing the CG method so all the stuff I am using is cone and sulfate free. 

DarkJoy.

Thanks! I am happy with it. It looks almost EXACTLY like I did before I cut it. The curl pattern is pretty much the same. The back shrunk but the top didnt. Weird. 

I have enough to twist/braid in the front (barely) but not in the back at all. I flat twisted most of it  and am air drying right now. I will take a pic when its a little more dry, its really undefined when wet.

eta: Yeah its still pretty wild, my mom said I may have not cut off all the permed hair OR my hair is just not knowing what to do and its gonna take a few days for it to start curling properly. o.o


----------



## faithVA

@JJamiah, You could always try a mudwash or mix your own bentonite clay to detox your hair. Your hair may not be damaged but may just be weighed down with the chemicals of the pool. Have you tried clarify or chelating?

Morrocco Method also sells detox clay in smaller sample sizes.


----------



## faithVA

I took a break this weekend from LHCF. Hope you ladies had a great weekend.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Just returned from Sally's buying "the wet brush" per BraunSugar and GVP k-pak reconstructer. That Giovanni ain't do spit....


----------



## DarkJoy

So I am heading to target in a few to replace my broken shears. Before I purchase a $30 hard proteinDC online plus shipping, maybe there is something in one of the bazillion products target carries? Ideas?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18167053]So I am heading to target in a few to replace my broken shears. Before I purchase a $30 hard proteinDC online plus shipping, maybe there is something in one of the bazillion products target carries? Ideas?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



What hard protein are you considering online?

Haven't seen anything in my Target that would be good. Does your Walmart have a salon? Maybe there is something in there that you may want to try.


----------



## DarkJoy

Well I was thinking that curl junkie that Hana suggested online but I guess that's a reconstruction. Trying to test out different types of protein to see what this fragile hair will accept. Wheat germ is a no. But silk? Keratin? Collagen? Gotta step up the game which means a little pjism. Lol want to make full sl by December

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy

Our walmart doesn't have a salon and their product section is tiny

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18167149]Well I was thinking that curl junkie that Hana suggested online but I guess that's a reconstruction. Trying to test out different types of protein to see what this fragile hair will accept. Wheat germ is a no. But silk? Keratin? Collagen? Gotta step up the game which means a little pjism. Lol want to make full sl by December
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Have you looked at SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor? It is only $12.50 and I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

Today's weapons of choice. Please warn me now if I'm about to commit hair suicide.


----------



## DarkJoy

Why the *** is miss Jessie's baby buttercreme $58?! Good lawd.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Our walmart doesn't have a salon and their product section is tiny
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Hmmmm. DarkJoy how about BASK VANILLA WHISKEY REPAIRATIVE HAIR SOAK?

I am thinking about buying this. I love BASK


Don't be deterred by the name - Our new "first of its kind" VANILLA WHISKEY REPAIRATIVE HAIR SOAK contains a malt extract derived from Scottish whiskey that's loaded w/ natural sugars & minerals such as vitamin B6....yielding the perfect hydrating & anti-inflammatory properties for your tresses!

First, we started w/ a protein synergy blend of strengthening Quinoa (pronounced KWEE-na), healing organic Burdock Root, & softening Marshmallow Root.  Next - we "spiked" up the mineral content with our Whiskey Malt Extract. Rich emollients of Pumpkin, Hemp Seed, & Babassu balanced out the protein complex while sweet droplets of natural Vanilla Oleoresin mellowed out the scent.     

Using a wide tooth comb - part freshly washed, damp hair into large sections - apply Vanilla Whiskey treatment & gently comb through. Cover hair with a plastic cap & allow to soak for a minimum of 30 minutes (use a steamer for an even more intense treatment). Rinse thoroughly. Hair should feel revitalized yet soft!

**This is a protein treatment!  We recommend that you use this no more than twice a month for processed or color-treated hair.  Use once a month for maintenance.  And of course - for all protein sensitivities - avoid use altogether!

FULL INGREDIENT LIST:

Distilled Water infused w/ organic Marshmallow Root & Burdock Root
Virgin Pumpkin Seed Oil
Virgin Hemp Seed Oil
Babassu Oil
Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol
Behenyl Alcohol
Hydrolyzed Quinoa Protein
Whiskey Malt Extract
Peru Basalm Oil
Vanilla Oleoresin
Phenoxyethanol and Ethylhexylglycerin
Not strongly scented!  We kept this one true to the natural essence of the product itself - you will only smell a slight vanilla extract scent generating from the top notes of the Vanilla Oleoresin oil!

It's $20 for a jar

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

*SkolarStar* said:


> Today's weapons of choice. Please warn me now if I'm about to commit hair suicide.



It looks safe enough


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Why the *** is miss Jessie's baby buttercreme $58?! Good lawd.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



And the ingredients are rubbish.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Incredible1ne

faithVA said:


> You may want to do a reconstructor at least once since it is a chemical treatment.
> 
> I usually do permanent as well since my hair is graying. I am going to try a semi-permanent one more time to see if I can get it to work and try to leave the permanent to once or twice a year.



I ended up doing a hardcore one, the two step aphoghee. IT did help and after two weeks my hair doesn't feel crispy or dry and is well moisturized with just spray moisturizers.  Now my only concern is a proper shampoo and deep conditioner that strengthens and moisturizes.  I'm looking at that Aveda Damage Remedy but will it be too much after a protein treatment so soon?


----------



## faithVA

Incredible1ne said:


> I ended up doing a hardcore one, the two step aphoghee. IT did help and after two weeks my hair doesn't feel crispy or dry and is well moisturized with just spray moisturizers.  Now my only concern is a proper shampoo and deep conditioner that strengthens and moisturizes.  I'm looking at that Aveda Damage Remedy but will it be too much after a protein treatment so soon?




Unless you need protein weekly I would suggest just using regular shampoos and condtioners and keeping your protein treatments separate. Even if your hair is severely damaged, you only need to do special treatments for a few weeks to get it back on path. 

What is the ingredient list of the Aveda products?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am amazed what a difference reading the labels has made in my hair.

Some of these companies should be ashamed.

I read the labels on the food I eat. Why I didn't read the labels on the things I put on my hair I do not know. I am careful about the ingredients in lotion and toothpaste too. But, I would read the description on hair products only. *shakes head*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy
My hair hates wheatgerm too as well as soy.  I have been adding silk protein powder to my deep con.  I've also started using Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray before i apply the rest of my leave-ins.  Feel a difference in the strength of my hair already.  No brittle feeling.  My hair is soft.


----------



## homegirljiggy

still fighting the urge to relax... my hair was so thick and lush after taking out my Senegalese twist.  I mean who can argue with having thick hair right lol. But it was a little difficult to handle, so I did a soft press today using chi infusion, then oiled my scalp with jojoba oil.  came out nice and manageable. I remember now how my hair grew so long without a perm as a teen. I pressed my hair once a week or every two weeks, and embraced the poofiness as it came.


----------



## BraunSugar

APrayer4Hair said:


> Just returned from Sally's buying "the wet brush" per BraunSugar and GVP k-pak reconstructer. That Giovanni ain't do spit....



I hope it works for you!


----------



## hnntrr

I BC'ed last night. Happy with the cut, unhappy with the results. Most of my hair has this loose s curl (which my mom claims I had when I was little) which is fine when wet, but when i try to braid/flat twist it, it dries completely striaight. I dont know if I have heat damage or not, I dont know if thats just how my hair is. I dont know. Kinda freaking out because its not long enough to bantu knot, i have no way of getting perm rods, i could do a straw set but I dont know if the back of my head is too short. I dont know what to do right now and my mom and bf yelling at me about cutting it isnt helping.

pictures of my cut both wet, dry, damp are on page 50 and 49 of here:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=635847&page=50. 

i pretty have tonight to figure out how to do my hair for the most important exhibition of my life.


----------



## JJamiah

faithVA said:


> @@JJamiah, You could always try a mudwash or mix your own bentonite clay to detox your hair. Your hair may not be damaged but may just be weighed down with the chemicals of the pool. Have you tried clarify or chelating?
> 
> Morrocco Method also sells detox clay in smaller sample sizes.


Hi faithVA

I did clarify and my hair which was very much weighed down snapped back into place.. all but the spot in the back that seems burned/frayed (I am trying to describe what it feels like when I touch it) it is the only spot that isn't snapping back,  I so deserve it... HUH... hair grows back, I am glad I know a little more about swimming. I have 5 more full weeks to go before my classes finish. I am proud of myself.. I am not going to lie though, I am a little ticked aout my hair...


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> I BC'ed last night. Happy with the cut, unhappy with the results. Most of my hair has this loose s curl (which my mom claims I had when I was little) which is fine when wet, but when i try to braid/flat twist it, it dries completely striaight. I dont know if I have heat damage or not, I dont know if thats just how my hair is. I dont know. Kinda freaking out because its not long enough to bantu knot, i have no way of getting perm rods, i could do a straw set but I dont know if the back of my head is too short. I dont know what to do right now and my mom and bf yelling at me about cutting it isnt helping.
> 
> pictures of my cut both wet, dry, damp are on page 50 and 49 of here:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=635847&page=50.
> 
> i pretty have tonight to figure out how to do my hair for the most important exhibition of my life.



Why not cut the straight end off a small piece of hair and see if it curls up.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Why not cut the straight end off a small piece of hair and see if it curls up.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I picked some spots and did....they didn't curl up. It just stayed the same, there were a few few areas that snapped back but most of them looked exactly the same. 

I called and talked to the lady who did/does my hair and she said the same things as you guys but she also said it could be my hair. She used to relax me and she said thats how it was growing out of my hair even then and that sometimes wavy hair dries straight if it can't complete the curl. 

So its one of those three, I prolly still do have some relaxed ends i just couldnt get which is a high possibility...on the places I know I cut to the natural hair, it could be heat damage...or it could just be my hair. 

Regardless I am going to try not to stress. I bought some curly creme brule some hair accessories and am gonna try to figure out how I can wear it for my opening tomorrow and then not worry about it. I am getting twists back soon so I really wont have to look at it after awhile.

Sorry for my major freak out, I was just expecting it to snap back and be all coily.... but that may just not be my hair...maybe this is the way it is. We will see. Im going to listen to you guys. Im still early, I shouldnt make huge expectations right now. Im gonna work this out.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks HanaKuroi and faithVA for helping. Target's selection was thin. So jealous of the LHCF threads that show a stocked Target! lol. I saw only 2 protein treatments but both also had dimethicone.

And Hana, you aint never lied about that MJ baby buttercreme! Basically, it's chemicalized grease for dang near $60! Hell, I buy my grease for $3!  All these people saying they refuse grease but use this expensive garbage just boggles my mind.

Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme
Water, Petrolatum, Glycerin, Mineral Oil, Fragrance, Glyceryl Stereate, PEG-100 Stearate, Acetylated Lanolin, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil, Panthenol, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Keratin, Hydrolized Keratin, PEG-8 Dilaurate, Ceteareth-20, Stearyl Alcohol, Acrylates/C 10-30 Alkyl Acylate Crosspolymer, Disodium EDTA, Treithanolamine, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Caramel, Yellow 5 (CI 19140)

#endrant


----------



## DarkJoy

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy
> My hair hates wheatgerm too as well as soy.  I have been adding silk protein powder to my deep con.  I've also started using Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray before i apply the rest of my leave-ins.  Feel a difference in the strength of my hair already.  No brittle feeling.  My hair is soft.


Bublin!! There's a keratin leave-in?! uh oh...   Luckily the entire aphogee line is carried in my local black bss.

I think I will hunt for sample sizes each of keratin-based and silk-based protein treatments before I get too excited. My hair and skin are so sensitive and I have so many allergies I'm finding as I try ingredients one-at-a-time it's a crap shoot. 

Luckily there are 2 huge black BSS warehouses next city over...I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## StarScream35

Oh the shrinkage..........sometimes I love it and sometimes I hate it. I hate it because it makes my hair seem shorter than it is but I love it because when I stretch it, I'm like WOW!!!!!


----------



## homegirljiggy

Are you going to use all of those in one day? There are 3 different protein treatments, I would think it's too many at once.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

BraunSugar so far so good with the wet brush. Detangler without tugging pretty easily. I'd probably never use it on dry hair 




Off Topic: I'm an idiot. Idk y I haven't made the connection that my fine hair NEEDS a protein leave in. When I was relaxed I never styled/straightened without my CHI keratin mist. I expected my natural hair to be totally different. I think I will revisit this or Aphogee green tea to use prior to leave-in.


----------



## HanaKuroi

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> BraunSugar so far so good with the wet brush. Detangler without tugging pretty easily. I'd probably never use it on dry hair
> 
> Off Topic: I'm an idiot. Idk y I haven't made the connection that my fine hair NEEDS a protein leave in. When I was relaxed I never styled/straightened without my CHI keratin mist. I expected my natural hair to be totally different. I think I will revisit this or Aphogee green tea to use prior to leave-in.



Are there natural protein leave-INS? That would be nice.

I just use mill creek keratin every few days followed by a dc or moisturizing conditioner.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NefertariBlu

Hi there again ladies.

It's been a while since I last posted. I had styling issues and I think moisture issues. Sooo I have been protective styling since January and I love it. I realised my hair loves being left alone and I'm ok with that. It's actually easier for me not having to do my hair daily. 

My last protective style I kept in for nearly two months. I had twists done with my own hair, washed and conditioned them a couple of times and I had NO tangles when it was time to remove them. I just had them installed again yesterday and will wear them for two months.

Right, so here is my problem. I think my hair doesn't like being shampooed. I only use shampoo on my hair once throughout my washing process just to get it clean and my hair always comes out dry and crispy even after DC. 

Right now I am using Shea Moisture's Coconut and Hibiscus shampoo. Doesn't leave my hair feeling too stripped but I have a problem with keeping moisture in my hair after I have washed it.

I do CO washes and that seems to be a little better on my hair but it seems like moisture just runs away from me after my hair is dry. I do the LOC method when my hair is damp, but it only works at keeping moisture in maybe 2-3 days later. 

This is what my routine looks like:

Wash with Shea moisture- One application
DC with Taliah Waajid herbal conditioner- which was good at first but I don't think it's working.
Then onto LOC

I use either aloe vera juice with water to spray my hair, then I will use jojoba or caster oil to seal then I'd use She Moisture restorative leave in or Giovani SAS.

Result. Dry crispy hair. What's going on??


----------



## NefertariBlu

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks @HanaKuroi and @faithVA for helping. Target's selection was thin. So jealous of the LHCF threads that show a stocked Target! lol. I saw only 2 protein treatments but both also had dimethicone.
> 
> And Hana, you aint never lied about that MJ baby buttercreme! Basically, it's chemicalized grease for dang near $60! Hell, I buy my grease for $3! All these people saying they refuse grease but use this expensive garbage just boggles my mind.
> 
> Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme
> Water, Petrolatum, Glycerin, Mineral Oil, Fragrance, Glyceryl Stereate, PEG-100 Stearate, Acetylated Lanolin, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil, Panthenol, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Keratin, Hydrolized Keratin, PEG-8 Dilaurate, Ceteareth-20, Stearyl Alcohol, Acrylates/C 10-30 Alkyl Acylate Crosspolymer, Disodium EDTA, Treithanolamine, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Caramel, Yellow 5 (CI 19140)
> 
> #endrant


 
I LOVE Miss Jessies Buttercreme and the Curly Merengue. I know the ingredients are crap but my hair loves it 

So far it's the only thing that gives me a great braid out. Gels just leave my hair crispy. With this it give be great definition,softness and it lasts a long time and yes I bought the big tub but it was BOGOF. I don't like grease though

The rest of their products do nothing for me. I used the curly merengue to do my twists yesterday for the braid, bun, twist challenge.


Oh and I have started using the aphogee keratin spray just last month. Not sure if I notice a difference in strength just yet but I have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## BraunSugar

APrayer4Hair said:


> @BraunSugar so far so good with the wet brush. Detangler without tugging pretty easily. I'd probably never use it on dry hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic: I'm an idiot. Idk y I haven't made the connection that my fine hair NEEDS a protein leave in. When I was relaxed I never styled/straightened without my CHI keratin mist. I expected my natural hair to be totally different. I think I will revisit this or Aphogee green tea to use prior to leave-in.



APrayer4Hair I'd never try to use it on my dry hair either. I don't care what they claim, that's just asking for trouble. I'm glad it's working for you!


----------



## Cruzankink

HanaKuroi said:


> I like Curl Junkie Repair Me. The price is very high for a small bottle. I only buy CJ if it is on sale or an emergency.
> 
> I just stocked up on my favorite Curl Rehab. The 64 oz is usually $65! I use it several times a week.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 


faithVA said:


> I don't really think $65 is that bad especially if you can get the discount. If I buy an AO conditioner its 11 oz for 10.49 which is about the same. The only time you really get good conditioners less than that is if you buy a cheapie. I would say most conditioners are $.90 to $1.00 an oz.


 



DarkJoy said:


> You're right @faithVA. I'm just used to buying the small containers and used to the ~$12 a pop size.


 
@DarkJoy @faithVA @HanaKuroi Like you ladies, I don't mind paying good money for great products. I am a big fan of Curl Junkie Deep cons but I found that Organicals Deep Moisturizing Creme is a great deep con and a better value. I paid $65.00 + shipping for the 7 lbs container. You can use the con as is or add your favorite ingredients. I add EVOO, EVCO, AV Juice and fragrance for extra moisture, softness and a yummy scent. Denimpixie on youtube has a great video on bases like Organicals DMC. Ingredients are:

INCI: ORG _Aloe barbadensis_ (Aloe) Leaf Juice, Vegetable Glycerin (and) Purified Water (and) _Salix alba _(White Willow) Bark Extract (and) _Hibiscus sabdariffa _(Hibiscus) Flower Extract (and) _Panax ginseng_ (Ginseng) Root Extract (and) _Ilex raraguariensis _(Yerba Mate) Leaf Extract, EcoCert Propanediol (Vegetable), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, EcoCert Trimethylglycine (Beet), Panthenol (ProVitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Quinoa Protein, _Persea americana_ (Avocado) Oil (and) _Prunus armeniaca_ (Apricot) Kernel Oil, EcoCert Gluconolactone (and) EcoCert Sodium Benzoate, Caprylic Capric Triglycerides (and) Ubiquinone (CoQ10), Squalane (Olive), Guar Hydroxypropyl Trimonium Chloride, Creatine


----------



## faithVA

[USER=306183 said:
			
		

> NefertariBlu[/USER];18171303]Hi there again ladies.
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted. I had styling issues and I think moisture issues. Sooo I have been protective styling since January and I love it. I realised my hair loves being left alone and I'm ok with that. It's actually easier for me not having to do my hair daily.
> 
> My last protective style I kept in for nearly two months. I had twists done with my own hair, washed and conditioned them a couple of times and I had NO tangles when it was time to remove them. I just had them installed again yesterday and will wear them for two months.
> 
> Right, so here is my problem. I think my hair doesn't like being shampooed. I only use shampoo on my hair once throughout my washing process just to get it clean and my hair always comes out dry and crispy even after DC.
> 
> Right now I am using Shea Moisture's Coconut and Hibiscus shampoo. Doesn't leave my hair feeling too stripped but I have a problem with keeping moisture in my hair after I have washed it.
> 
> I do CO washes and that seems to be a little better on my hair but it seems like moisture just runs away from me after my hair is dry. I do the LOC method when my hair is damp, but it only works at keeping moisture in maybe 2-3 days later.
> 
> This is what my routine looks like:
> 
> Wash with Shea moisture- One application
> DC with Taliah Waajid herbal conditioner- which was good at first but I don't think it's working.
> Then onto LOC
> 
> I use either aloe vera juice with water to spray my hair, then I will use jojoba or caster oil to seal then I'd use She Moisture restorative leave in or Giovani SAS.
> 
> Result. Dry crispy hair. What's going on??



Taliah Waajid's conditioner has mineral oil in it. You may want to try a different conditioner. My hair loved it to at first. When you shampoo coat our hair first with conditioner and then apply your shampoo. That may give your hair a bit of protection.

I don't really think 2 or 3 days of moisture is that bad. You really should moisturize your hair several days a week even when in twists.


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* 

Reggie - I did my usual wash day routine. However, I prepood w/ EVCO and Dessert Essence Coco Con in med. heat for 1.5 hrs instead of sleeping w/ it overnite. By the end of my reggie, my hair was the softest its been in months. I did a twist out this morning and my hair just felt supple. I didn't even need to add a thing to it. I love that feeling! 

Trim - I trimmed my ends on washday. I was hoping to wait until after my Komaza analyis but I could no longer ignore the 1" broken ends I've noticed in the last few weeks.  I don't know how much I trimmed but it was appx. 1/2" - 3/4" in some places. My ends didn't catch as usual when I did my twist out. I guess I really needed a trim.

Length Check - I did a length check on washday as well. I am dissapointed. Apparently, my dry ends have affected my length retention in that I didn't retain as much length as compared to my last length check.  I'll post pics on my BC nappiversary in a few days. 

Styling - I spent about 5 hrs (w/ breaks in between) doing finger coils on my hair. I hated the look. So I unraveled them and went to my tried, true and boring twist out. 

Goals - I am going on a hard core length retention program. I was thinking about putting in a full weave. I have never had a full weave before. I know one pro is no hair manipulation but if you ladies know of any cons let me know. I want to be fully informed so I can make the best decision for my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

NefertariBlu said:


> I LOVE Miss Jessies Buttercreme and the Curly Merengue. I know the ingredients are crap but my hair loves it
> 
> So far it's the only thing that gives me a great braid out. Gels just leave my hair crispy. With this it give be great definition,softness and it lasts a long time..
> 
> Oh and I have started using the aphogee keratin spray just last month. Not sure if I notice a difference in strength just yet


NefertariBlu All im saying is you might as well use grease. Baby Buttercreme is almost all grease anyway. Makes no sense for someone to turn their nose up to grease and use this instead.

 I twist my hair 2 to 3 times a week with a finger of grease on my moist ends only. Cover that with an oil and wake up with a nice moist for days non greasy twist out. And have great. retention.

MJ is a rip. Save yo $60. 

Now I really gotta try that keratin spray...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## NefertariBlu

^^^ l agree it is really expensive for what it is.  but it does work. I think its the consistency of it that is why l like it. I'm nor a fan of the consistency of grease.

Faithva, l am going to try that on my next wash. I just hate the way my hair feels after l wash it.


----------



## faithVA

NefertariBlu said:


> ^^^ l agree it is really expensive for what it is.  but it does work. I think its the consistency of it that is why l like it. I'm nor a fan of the consistency of grease.
> 
> Faithva, l am going to try that on my next wash. I just hate the way my hair feels after l wash it.



It may not be the right shampoo for you either. It can be natural but it doesn't mean that your hair will like it. 

Most ladies will probably tell you it took them a while to find the right shampoo. 

Looks like it's time for you to shop for some new products.


----------



## greenandchic

Decided to do a henna treatment last night - the first in about two months.  My hair was punishing me for going so long without.  I'm not sitting at my desk with Giovanni Avocado & Olive Oil Conditioner and a bag on my head.


----------



## faithVA

If someone gave me some MJ I would probably try it. I can't fault people. Some of our hair is hard to stay moisturized so we have to do what we have to do. If it works use it. 

Honestly, if I ever see it on the exchange board or I see a really good price, I may try it. My hair journey hasn't been easy enough or successful enough for me to dismiss anything  But I would probably try grease first


----------



## Dee_33

APrayer4Hair said:


> Just returned from Sally's buying "the wet brush" per @BraunSugar and GVP k-pak reconstructer. That Giovanni ain't do spit....


 

BraunSugar...what's the wet-brush?  Thanks


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> If someone gave me some MJ I would probably try it. I can't fault people. Some of our hair is hard to stay moisturized so we have to do what we have to do. If it works use it.
> 
> Honestly, if I ever see it on the exchange board or I see a really good price, I may try it. My hair journey hasn't been easy enough or successful enough for me to dismiss anything  But I would probably try grease first



faithVA - Can you use cones on your hair?


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> It may not be the right shampoo for you either. It can be natural but it doesn't mean that your hair will like it.
> 
> Most ladies will probably tell you it took them a while to find the right shampoo.
> 
> Looks like it's time for you to shop for some new products.



It definitely took a while (years!) for me to find a shampoo my hair likes, now my scalp can't survive without a good shampoo.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];18173371]faithVA - Can you use cones on your hair?



I haven't been able to in the past. I use the water soluble ones. I haven't tried anything with cones since I started using protein. But I also use non sulfate shampoo so I tend to avoid them.


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> It definitely took a while (years!) for me to find a shampoo my hair likes, now my scalp can't survive without a good shampoo.



Yeah I finally found one I like that doesn't scare me to death when I put it in my hair 

I am getting really close to a good base of products. I've never been this close before.


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> I haven't been able to in the past. I use the water soluble ones. I haven't tried anything with cones since I started using protein. But I also use non sulfate shampoo so I tend to avoid them.



I ask because MJ products has cones.  I have a few samples that I thought about using on my ends for sealing, but the cones scare me.



faithVA said:


> Yeah I finally found one I like that doesn't scare me to death when I put it in my hair
> 
> I am getting really close to a good base of products. I've never been this close before.



I am too.  At first I thought products "stopped working" but it was more the fact that my hair and scalp wasn't always clean - cowashing only doesn't work for me.


----------



## faithVA

greenandchic said:


> I ask because MJ products has cones.  I have a few samples that I thought about using on my ends for sealing, but the cones scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am too.  At first I thought products "stopped working" but it was more the fact that my hair and scalp wasn't always clean - cowashing only doesn't work for me.



Ok, I was just looking at what was posted for the Baby Buttercream. I didn't see any cones in what was listed. But it was just a maybe/if anyway. 

If I get samples I probably would try something even if it had cones. I can always try it on a small section. It's the only way I will really know what works vs. guessing.


----------



## BraunSugar

luving me said:


> @BraunSugar...what's the wet-brush?  Thanks



luving me

The Wet Brush is a super awesome detangling brush! The bristles are extremely flexible which makes detangling the hair gentle and simple. 

Here's a pic:







And the official website: www.mywetbrush.com

I found a knock off version by Conair @ Kmart. There is also a knock off version sold at Sally: http://www.sallybeauty.com/detangling-brush/SBS-217034,default,pd.html.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> If someone gave me some MJ I would probably try it. I can't fault people. Some of our hair is hard to stay moisturized so we have to do what we have to do. If it works use it.
> 
> Honestly, if I ever see it on the exchange board or I see a really good price, I may try it. My hair journey hasn't been easy enough or successful enough for me to dismiss anything  But I would probably try grease first


Well there ya go @faithVA. I would try it too--for free! But I aint payin that much for glorified, whipped grease. I can melt it and whisk in shea butter myself at home and cost me less than $5. 

I'm a cheap heaux if you can't tell by now  I likes muh grease (only on the very ends, never scalp)--I know it flies against everything LHCF and it's practically free.


----------



## NefertariBlu

faithVA said:


> It may not be the right shampoo for you either. It can be natural but it doesn't mean that your hair will like it.
> 
> Most ladies will probably tell you it took them a while to find the right shampoo.
> 
> Looks like it's time for you to shop for some new products.



Now why did you go tell me that? I am already a product junkie 

I have already bought 2 more shampoos just yesterday. Will see how those work. You are right the conditioner l was using does have mineral oil. Hmm maybe that was the issue. I am trying to stick with natural products so its all about experimenting. LOC works for me which is a plus.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Well there ya go @faithVA. I would try it too--for free! But I aint payin that much for glorified, whipped grease. I can melt it and whisk in shea butter myself at home and cost me less than $5.
> 
> I'm a cheap heaux if you can't tell by now  I likes muh grease (only on the very ends, never scalp)--I know it flies against everything LHCF and it's practically free.



There is a version that is basically identical to MJ at Walgreens. It's under $12. I can't remember who makes it. Someone somewhere compared them. I have a jar in a rubbermaid container somewhere.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=306183 said:
			
		

> NefertariBlu[/USER];18173731]Now why did you go tell me that? I am already a product junkie
> 
> I have already bought 2 more shampoos just yesterday. Will see how those work. You are right the conditioner l was using does have mineral oil. Hmm maybe that was the issue. I am trying to stick with natural products so its all about experimenting. LOC works for me which is a plus.



Which shampoos did you buy? 

Just used the board before you purchase. People on the board usually give good feedback on products or there is already a thread on a product.


----------



## greenandchic

NefertariBlu said:


> Now why did you go tell me that? I am already a product junkie
> 
> I have already bought 2 more shampoos just yesterday. Will see how those work. You are right the conditioner l was using does have mineral oil. Hmm maybe that was the issue. I am trying to stick with natural products so its all about experimenting. LOC works for me which is a plus.




Where did you buy them? Maybe you can return them if its a no go.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I remember all of the damage I had from the tangle teaser and the denman. My hair would stick out of braids like tree branches. That hair has grown out so much thanks to finger combing. I was in a state of DENIAL. I loved the clumps and the smoothness and the sound that tangle teaser and denman made. I can see where the line of breakage was. I thought I had heat damage. The longer ends were the hair that made it. My fine hair couldn't take it.

I am excited because I can see the change in my hair. I am not afraid to look at the bottom of the shower.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Another experiment tonight. It's wash day.

First was SM PM. Then was a quick scrub with V05 clarifying condish. Now I'm sitting with AO BC on...wonder if I should finish with 2min of another V05 that has panthenol. Only because this has been a lotta condish.  She really likes the panthenol protein.

I've learned FINALLY that, though I love the feel of soft cottony hair, soft cottony-hair signals moisture overload and breakage for me.

Also coming to the conclusion that I might have slightly porous hair. It doesn't take long--just a few times--to have me protein overloaded or moisture overloaded.

Makes me think I might be better off with a reconstructor than a hard protein treatment...can't decide!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Another experiment tonight. It's wash day.
> 
> First was SM PM. Then was a quick scrub with V05 clarifying condish. Now I'm sitting with AO BC on...wonder if I should finish with 2min of another V05 that has panthenol. Only because this has been a lotta condish.  She really likes the panthenol protein.
> 
> I've learned FINALLY that, though I love the feel of soft cottony hair, soft cottony-hair signals moisture overload and breakage for me.
> 
> Also coming to the conclusion that I might have slightly porous hair. It doesn't take long--just a few times--to have me protein overloaded or moisture overloaded.
> 
> Makes me think I might be better off with a reconstructor than a hard protein treatment...can't decide!



I am afraid of hard protein. Too many rules. Let it dry but don't manipulate the hair. Gentle rinsing etc.  Plus I have allergies and eczema. Maybe you can test a section first and see how your hair reacts.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## greenandchic

Did my first WnG in ages - hope I won't pay later given my MBH hair shrunk up to my nape!  Even the small patch of 3b I have in the back is curled up on itself.  

Side view







---------------
DarkJoy - I learned the hard way - play it safe and use an reconstructor or gentle protein.  I can always use more later.


----------



## HanaKuroi

greenandchic said:
			
		

> Did my first WnG in ages - hope I won't pay later given my MBH hair shrunk up to my nape!  Even the small patch of 3b I have in the back is curled up on itself.
> 
> Side view
> 
> ---------------
> DarkJoy - I learned the hard way - play it safe and use an reconstructor or gentle protein.  I can always use more later.



Pretty hair!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

The V05 aint hard protein. I used the one with panthenol  all last week as a co-wash. The panthenol is like the 5th to last on the list. When I hit the bss this weekend, I'm hoping to find hard condish samples to test...

I have eczema too. How was your winter? I had horrible flares all winter. Hadnt ben this bad in years!! It was an itchy scabby mess at one point about 6 weeks ago and that was on top of the allergic reactions to products and synthetic hair I'd had.


----------



## faithVA

Nice texture greenandchic

HanaKuroi, I agree with greenandchic about the protein. Unless you have done something damaging to your hair try the reconstructor.


----------



## DarkJoy

I will listen to you ladies! You haven't led me wrong yet! Reconstructor it is.

Lovely hair greenandchic!!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Nice texture greenandchic
> 
> HanaKuroi, I agree with greenandchic about the protein. Unless you have done something damaging to your hair try the reconstructor.



No, I am not going to use heavy protein. It seems scary. I am a believer in testing stuff out on a section of hair though. I need to start testing on a section of my scalp too.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## greenandchic

HanaKuroi said:


> Pretty hair!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y





faithVA said:


> Nice texture greenandchic
> 
> HanaKuroi, I agree with greenandchic about the protein. Unless you have done something damaging to your hair try the reconstructor.





DarkJoy said:


> I will listen to you ladies! You haven't led me wrong yet! Reconstructor it is.
> 
> Lovely hair greenandchic!!!!



Awwww, thanks ladies!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Here is what seems to be a natural alternative to MJ products. They are around $12

http://m.houseofbeautyworld.com/iiisiofnahac.html?more=true

Here is the MJ dupe found at Walgreens. $4







I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NefertariBlu

faithVA l have 2 sheamoisture shampoos. The baby head to toe wash and l got one free, the retention shampoo. 
I use MJ styles only bc l got a sample from my friend. She knew l was having issues with styling so she gave me a bunch of styling products. MJ worked the best for me. It held my hair pretty well and had little to no frizz. I have 4c hair so l need products that reduce frizz and poofing. It works well for me in the winter, as l know the buttercreme contains glycerine.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Here is what seems to be a natural alternative to MJ products. They are around $12
> 
> http://m.houseofbeautyworld.com/iiisiofnahac.html?more=true
> 
> Here is the MJ dupe found at Walgreens. $4
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202933
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Sorry HanaKuroi, thread moving so fast I'm getting my folks mixed up. Intended the protein post for DarkJoy 

Thanks for the heads up about the natural MJ alternatives. Maybe I will try them in the future.


----------



## faithVA

NefertariBlu said:


> faithVA l have 2 sheamoisture shampoos. The baby head to toe wash and l got one free, the retention shampoo.
> I use MJ styles only bc l got a sample from my friend. She knew l was having issues with styling so she gave me a bunch of styling products. MJ worked the best for me. It held my hair pretty well and had little to no frizz. I have 4c hair so l need products that reduce frizz and poofing. It works well for me in the winter, as l know the buttercreme contains glycerine.



I definitely know about frizzy and poofy hair. 

Use what you have and learn from it. Pay attention to the ingredients and consistencies so you can start determining what to try and what to leave on the shelf.


----------



## JJamiah

NefertariBlu said:


> @faithVA l have 2 sheamoisture shampoos. The baby head to toe wash and l got one free, the retention shampoo.
> I use MJ styles only bc l got a sample from my friend. She knew l was having issues with styling so she gave me a bunch of styling products. MJ worked the best for me. It held my hair pretty well and had little to no frizz. I have 4c hair so l need products that reduce frizz and poofing. It works well for me in the winter, as l know the buttercreme contains glycerine.


 
I love Miss Jessies products, they work well for my hair when I do use them.  

Matter fact tomorrow, after Swim Class, I am going to clarify my hair and deep condition with MJ's SweetBack Treatment and then do a wash and go with her baby butter/curly pudding mix.  I sure am.


----------



## NefertariBlu

faithVA said:


> It may not be the right shampoo for you either. It can be natural but it doesn't mean that your hair will like it.
> 
> Most ladies will probably tell you it took them a while to find the right shampoo.
> 
> Looks like it's time for you to shop for some new products.





faithVA said:


> Sorry HanaKuroi, thread moving so fast I'm getting my folks mixed up. Intended the protein post for DarkJoy
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the natural MJ alternatives. Maybe I will try them in the future.



I had a sample of the curling gelo. Nope. Didn't work lol. Maybe it the mixture of the crap ingredients in MJ that works well together. I have tried a few of their products and did not like them.


----------



## hnntrr

BC 3 day update: ( and again thank you guys for bearing with me).

I Cowashed tonight with AO WC to prepare for my twist installation tomorrow and there is totally a difference between my new ng and ends of the bc'd hair. As i have been keeping it moisturized since sunday I have noticed the curls starting to spiral closer to my head especially on the parts that arent laid flat by my scarf (like the sides and top of my head)...about 3/4 an inch to an inch if i stretch them so I think 2, 2 1/2 months of hair were not as severely damaged as the ends...which leads me to think that when i flat ironed the 1st of the year without heat protectant and oil i got some heat damage and then flat ironing those same places causes more problem. Thankfully I can say I can feel more coils forming the more days go by! 

So even though I have some heat damaged ends I am going to leave them so I have enough to install braids...baby them and eventually cut off the heat damaged hair.

Hoping psingfor the next year will bring some progress!


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> BC 3 day update: ( and again thank you guys for bearing with me).
> 
> I Cowashed tonight with AO WC to prepare for my twist installation tomorrow and there is totally a difference between my new ng and ends of the bc'd hair. As i have been keeping it moisturized since sunday I have noticed the curls starting to spiral closer to my head especially on the parts that arent laid flat by my scarf (like the sides and top of my head)...about 3/4 an inch to an inch if i stretch them so I think 2, 2 1/2 months of hair were not as severely damaged as the ends...which leads me to think that when i flat ironed the 1st of the year without heat protectant and oil i got some heat damage and then flat ironing those same places causes more problem. Thankfully I can say I can feel more coils forming the more days go by!
> 
> So even though I have some heat damaged ends I am going to leave them so I have enough to install braids...baby them and eventually cut off the heat damaged hair.
> 
> Hoping psingfor the next year will bring some progress!



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## greenandchic

Grrrr, post 1st day WnG my hair was soooo tangled.  It took ages to get though it after spraying it with water to twist it up.  I guess I won't be doing any WnGs for a while, LOL!


----------



## HanaKuroi

greenandchic said:
			
		

> Grrrr, post 1st day WnG my hair was soooo tangled.  It took ages to get though it after spraying it with water to twist it up.  I guess I won't be doing any WnGs for a while, LOL!



I am telling you. They should call them wash and nooooooooooooo's. That is what I said after I wore one. Nooooooooooooooooo! My hair is all tangled! Nooooooo! Look at these ssks! Noooooooooooo. *cry*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## greenandchic

HanaKuroi said:


> I am telling you. They should call them wash and nooooooooooooo's. That is what I said after I wore one. Nooooooooooooooooo! My hair is all tangled! Nooooooo! Look at these ssks! Noooooooooooo. *cry*
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Right??  It _was _fun while it lasted.


----------



## faithVA

So I decided to try the semi-permanent color again instead of the permanent. I picked up Dark & Lovely Reviving Colors Ebone Brown. I washed with the 4 naturals shampoo and am sitting with the color on under my heat cap. I just can't bring myself to sit under a dryer  

So hopefully it won't wash off like it usually does.


----------



## faithVA

^^ It didn't completely wash off but it didn't cover my grays well either. So I have about 2 washes before I'm gray again. That's too much work for 2 weeks. It is a nice color though. Too bad it won't last.


----------



## DarkJoy

Oh dear. Sorry faithVA. :/  Them greys are tough puppies to cover, no doubt!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Oh dear. Sorry @faithVA. :/ Them greys are tough puppies to cover, no doubt!


 
Yeah. I tried to give it another chance before going back to permanent. Thought maybe I did it wrong. I was thinking maybe I could use the semi and then just do permanent 2x a year.  I tried.

The box says 100% gray coverage


----------



## DarkJoy

Yea, I tried semi perm and had the same results--barely covered greys! And then all the damage to boot. 

How long do you have to wait til you permanent color?


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Yea, I tried semi perm and had the same results--barely covered greys! And then all the damage to boot.
> 
> How long do you have to wait til you permanent color?



I don't know it didn't say. It's fine for right now. I will see how long it takes to wash out. If I can really make it 6 weeks then I may stick with it. 

My hair felt really soft afterwards. I should have stayed with the Soft Sheen Carson in the first place. I wasn't experiencing any issues until I started trying to color the "right" way


----------



## faithVA

I bought the wet brush from Sally's. Um, my hair laughed and said what is that  How do you expect to get those mini bristles through my hair. Yeah, my hair may be a bit too coily, kinky and dense for that.


----------



## DarkJoy

Think I'm gonna shlep me and the kid on over to the bss today. along with a reconstructor, i'm hoping to find a gel. Ecostyler makes my hair break. IC is a joke. 

Nothing lays my edges that doesn't break them off! I have done the scarf method for 25 years and unless it was old school pro-style gel, my sides and edges always pop back up after a cpl hours. Prostyle didnt break me off but my hair was sooooo dry after. *sigh*

I keep a running supply of flax gel, but that only works well for twist out definition. Not real hold for my uber fly away hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Think I'm gonna shlep me and the kid on over to the bss today. along with a reconstructor, i'm hoping to find a gel. Ecostyler makes my hair break. IC is a joke.
> 
> Nothing lays my edges that doesn't break them off! I have done the scarf method for 25 years and unless it was old school pro-style gel, my sides and edges always pop back up after a cpl hours. Prostyle didnt break me off but my hair was sooooo dry after. *sigh*
> 
> I keep a running supply of flax gel, but that only works well for twist out definition. Not real hold for my uber fly away hair.



What is wrong with edges that don't lie down?

I'd rather have edges that are puffy and looking like a wild three year old than thin slicked or on their way out.

I learned this the hard way. And don't try those crazy elastic  headbands.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Noooo.,I don't want to lay them all the time. Going out tonight. Be nice to obtain a sleek look for the 2x a month I can be social is all.

For work and stuff I don't care. They do what they do. Lol

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy said:


> Think I'm gonna shlep me and the kid on over to the bss today. along with a reconstructor, i'm hoping to find a gel. Ecostyler makes my hair break. IC is a joke.
> 
> Nothing lays my edges that doesn't break them off! I have done the scarf method for 25 years and unless it was old school pro-style gel, my sides and edges always pop back up after a cpl hours. Prostyle didnt break me off but my hair was sooooo dry after. *sigh*
> 
> I keep a running supply of flax gel, but that only works well for twist out definition. Not real hold for my uber fly away hair.



Have you tried Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste? That stuff slicks my hair down like crazy, but it doesn't dry your hair out.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

faithVA said:


> I bought the wet brush from Sally's. Um, my hair laughed and said what is that  How do you expect to get those mini bristles through my hair. Yeah, my hair may be a bit too coily, kinky and dense for that.



Did u use it on soaking wet hair starting at the ends? I start with my wide tooth bone comb then the wet brush.


----------



## faithVA

APrayer4Hair said:


> Did u use it on soaking wet hair starting at the ends? I start with my wide tooth bone comb then the wet brush.


 
My hair doesn't get soaking wet, but it was as wet as it gets. And I started at the ends. But because the prongs are so flimsy they barely make it through my hair. 

 If I used my wide tooth bone comb then I really don't need it. I don't need both of them. I don't have that much hair to detangle. 

I may try it again when I use the AOBC which smooths my hair. The Conair was able to handle my hair. Not sure about this wet brush. My hair may be a bit too bushy. 

I think both your hair and BraunSugars hair is finer than mine.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have all these Ayurvedic powders from Hennasooq and I am afraid to use them and suffer a setback. I don't want to have to come in here crying. I have teas too.

 I am stuck and scared.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi, what pastes do you have? I have a bunch! I use mine regularly, tho lately, I've been focusing on retaining moisture through lots of cowashing through the rest of winter. I've not had any issues.

Thanks greenandchic! I have added your recommendation to my order list after this tax season is over. lol. Plus I just used up my alottment of cash for beauty products for the month. 

So... at the BSS they have literally thousands of items of pure BS!! I asked for reconstructors and they send me to Optimum, Dark & lovely, etc.  All full of cones and god knows what else.

I went ahead and got a small bottle of Aphogee 2 min and trying the Elasta QP gel. Ended up staying home last night so will try it tonight.

I DID run across this promising product in their scraggly natural products shelf next to Tallia Waajid's products. 

Neutralab pH Balanced Cocoa Curl, Curl Cleansing Conditioner ($7):






No reviews online yet or ingredients, so I'll summarize and take a picture when my phone finishes charging. No cones, no sulfates, no petroleum, no mineral oil, no aloe. Lots of cocoa butter (the smell is VERY cocoa butter) and shea butter. However, there is lanolin in the middle of the list. My hair loves these ingredients. There are chemical ingredients of course and 2 parabens, methylparaben and another, plus artifical coloring.

Also snapped up some AO Swimmer Shampoo for DD at Whole Paycheck, which both chelates and clarifies so I will use this once or twice a month also (for grease buildup). 

AND I squeezed in some Rosewater and tried it on my twists last night. so we shall see!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I have Organic Aloe Vera Powder, Shikakai Powder, Bhringraj powder, Brahmi powder, Cassia Obovata, Hibiscus Powder.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

I did a rollerset last night to prepare to trim my ends. Since I am now doing protein and daily moisturizing, I think this is a fresh start. I will be finger combing from here on out. I didn't spare anything. If the comb couldn't go through it, it was trimmed off. 

If this doesn't work then I give up  I don't think my ends have ever been this nice.


----------



## seemegrow

DarkJoy said:


> HanaKuroi, what pastes do you have? I have a bunch! I use mine regularly, tho lately, I've been focusing on retaining moisture through lots of cowashing through the rest of winter. I've not had any issues.
> 
> Thanks greenandchic! I have added your recommendation to my order list after this tax season is over. lol. Plus I just used up my alottment of cash for beauty products for the month.
> 
> So... at the BSS they have literally thousands of items of pure BS!! I asked for reconstructors and they send me to Optimum, Dark & lovely, etc.  All full of cones and god knows what else.
> 
> I went ahead and got a small bottle of Aphogee 2 min and trying the Elasta QP gel. Ended up staying home last night so will try it tonight.
> 
> I DID run across this promising product in their scraggly natural products shelf next to Tallia Waajid's products.
> 
> Neutralab pH Balanced Cocoa Curl, Curl Cleansing Conditioner ($7):
> 
> No reviews online yet or ingredients, so I'll summarize and take a picture when my phone finishes charging. No cones, no sulfates, no petroleum, no mineral oil, no aloe. Lots of cocoa butter (the smell is VERY cocoa butter) and shea butter. However, there is lanolin in the middle of the list. My hair loves these ingredients. There are chemical ingredients of course and 2 parabens, methylparaben and another, plus artifical coloring.
> 
> Also snapped up some AO Swimmer Shampoo for DD at Whole Paycheck, which both chelates and clarifies so I will use this once or twice a month also (for grease buildup).
> 
> AND I squeezed in some Rosewater and tried it on my twists last night. so we shall see!



I love this cleanser but ive only found it in the bss one time. It worked better for me than the as i am coco cleanser.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ever since moving to California last summer, I had been struggling with my hair.  My hair has been the same length for the past year, and I was really at my wits end.  While here, my hair was always dry and excessively tangly.  The breakage seemed to be never ending.  I trimmed my hair once a month in hopes of getting rid of the breakage :-\ .  Products that normally worked in my hair were becoming less effective.  My hair always felt rough even after conditioning.  Y'all, it was awful.  

I attributed my sudden hair problems to the dry climate here in Cali.  That was until last week when I had an epiphany....it's the water!!!  It all started to make sense.  If the water can leave all of those deposits on the dishes and water faucets, imagine what it was leaving on my hair?  For the past 10 months, those minerals had been building up in my hair causing it to become increasingly tangly, rough, and hard to retain moisture.  I rarely ever use a clarifying/chelating shampoo because 1) I just didn't really need it since I rarely use cones or straighten 2) I lived in TN where the water was soft 3) Sulfate-free, moisturizing shampoos were enough for me.

In a final effort to save my hair before doing another BC, I went to Safeway and bought a .99 bottle of Suave Clarifying shampoo which had the EDTA ingredient known for chelating.  I got home, shampooed twice and immediately felt and saw a difference after rinsing my hair.  I then DC'd w/ Camille Rose Naturals Algae Deep Conditioner and let it soak in.  My hair was sooooooooooo soft; I was amazed.  I was able to part my hair and detangle as usual without much fuss.  Now, that I know I need to clarify/chelate more often, I can get my length retention back on track


----------



## DarkJoy

@Priss Pot, the water here ain't no joke and EBMUD is supposed to have some of the best in the country? No way. But, I won't just put it all there. It could the pipes leading into your home/apartment that are full of rust and sediment which deposits on your hair AND skin.

Search this thread for water filters. I bought one sometime around last fall. $20 saved my hair! Instant softness. I made detailed posts in this thread during that time.

Damn filter's supposed to last 6 months too, but I'm finding problems at 3 months--rashes that I used to think were perpetual on my skin, eczema, were all attributed to the very hard water here. These pretty much disappear witha fresh filter. So I'm going through twice as many  as the manufacturer recommends.  It's easy to tell when it runs out because the breakage begins, hair stays dry, and my skin starts rashing up. Grrr

Home Depot or Lowes carries $20 filters you can screw onto your shower head. Best money ever--plus you'll notice instant softness in hair and skin.

Speaking of, it's time to replace mine.


----------



## Bublin

faithVA said:


> I did a rollerset last night to prepare to trim my ends. Since I am now doing protein and daily moisturizing, I think this is a fresh start. I will be finger combing from here on out. I didn't spare anything. If the comb couldn't go through it, it was trimmed off.
> 
> If this doesn't work then I give up  I don't think my ends have ever been this nice.



faithVA
I'm right there with you.  I have incorporated more protein, started hot oil treatments, tea rinses, adding saa to products and have made my own moisturiser.  I am also properly finger detangling, like seperating each strand, then finger combing then combing with my HS comb.   Not to mention airdrying in ugly braids and bunning my braid out with a satin roller on the end.....
I've also got the fact that my hair is ultra fine, lo po and I'm 5'11 so very long hair is almost a dream.

Not a da*n thing more I can do and if things don't improve I'll accept the breakage, shedding and APL hair.

*There is one thing I'd like to ask.*...........is anyone spritzing their hair and then applying an actual leave-in product, rather than a regular moisturiser?  I think I could do with using what I use on wash day mid week on spritzed hair.


----------



## Urban

nomadpixi said:


> Feeling demoralized: one wash and go and I've lost 2 inches of hair to single strand knotting in 24 hours.
> 
> I'm in that annoying in between length (not quite CBL in back, not yet chin length in front)
> 
> This is made more frustrating by the fact that I don't have access to all those interesting, made for curly hair products in the states (living in Australia) and no living relatives to suggest what they did with their hair (both Mom and Grandma's hair long, but nobody around to tell me what they did to get it that way).
> 
> I have fine, medium density fragile hair that is currently breaking off and getting regularly caught on SSKs. I've already trimmed a year's worth of growth off, setting me back and I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I've started doing flat twist outs with bantus on the ends, but I really think I need to stop manipulating my hair-but there's not a lot of it so I'm at a loss on what daily style to do. I've added Njoy's sulfur mix to my weekly regimen but I'd love some advice. I don't think my hair likes coconut oil, not sure how to use Shea Butter and have been trying to use bentonite clay (sometimes mixed with full fat yogurt) as a shampoo every 2 weeks.
> 
> Nuttin' but white people products over here. Any recommendations?
> 
> Oh yeah, and henna is the only "ethnic" hair care readily available here. Any responses welcome.
> Thanks for letting me rant.



nomadpixi, Goodness, I'm so sorry. I was on my phone when I saw the tag and intended to reply when I got on a computer. Living in Aus, I've learnt to just make do with supermarket products and I think I'm fairing OK. The biggest thing I think I've adjusted since joining this forum has honestly been learning to be gentler with my hair and minimizing breakage. But if you're really keen on the black products, I've come across this website. I think she pretty much has it all (albeit, pricey considering that the AUD is above parity with the USD)! I've never bought from her, so I don't know what the service is like. Let me know if there's something in particular that you can't find on there and I'll try and look in the few African salons I come across here.

Enjoy : )


----------



## uofmpanther

Hey, ladies.  I was trying to put myself into rehab because I was spending too much time on LHCF, but it didn't work; so I'm giving in to my addiction  

*Hair profile* - 3C at the crown and 4A everywhere else, except right above my ears, which is 4B.  I have really fine strands, but there are alot of them. 

*Reggie and products* - On Saturdays, I usually deep condition overnight under a plastic cap covered by a terry turban.  I use whichever deep conditioner I feel my hair needs, but the Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus Deep Fix is one of my favorites.  In the morning, I usually co-wash with As I Am Co-wash, but I use Aubrey Organics White Camellia Shampoo when it feels like I need a little bit more.  If I didn't deep condition overnight (rare), then I'll leave Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing on my hair while I shower/shave.  I use Trader Joes Nourish Spa conditioner as my leave-in and then seal with avocado oil or a mix of oils.

I spritz my hair every morning and night with an oil/water/glycerin mix.  It is about 25% glycerin, 25% avocado and olive oil, and 50% water.

*How do you style your hair* - During the week, I wear a wig.  On the weekend, I have been playing with my hair, trying to figure out what to do with it.

*What problems do you have with your hair* - I BC'd on March 23rd, and I'm working on coming up with new styles.  My 3C/4A hair curls, but it doesn't really clump together, and then I have no idea what to do with my little patches of 4B.  I tried a wash and go with Ecostyler gel, but it just left my hair hard and wild.  Thus far, the only style that has worked is a curly fro with a headband.

I say all that to say, I think I have two questions:
(1) How do I get my curls to clump?
(2) Any thoughts on styles? I am on Youtube all the time, but hair is too short to do most of the styles.  My hair is only 3.5-4 inches when stretched.

Thanks in advanced, ladies!

I'm going to add a picture shortly.  I have to do it from my phone.


----------



## uofmpanther

Here are my pics.  In the last one, I'm flat twisting the sides to see if that works.

ETA:  I have Curls Goddess Curls in the top of my hair in the last picture.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> @DarkJoy I have Organic Aloe Vera Powder, Shikakai Powder, Bhringraj powder, Brahmi powder, Cassia Obovata, Hibiscus Powder.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


Hey, @HanaKuroi

From your list I only have shikakai. love that stuff. The rest of my list is amla, neem and tulsi (haven't tried this one yet). I am on the hunt for bhringraj on the ground. Luckily found our local "Indian Town" and will visit there when I have the time.

shikakai is reeeaaallly gritty. I find it's best to make it just above runny for ease of rinse. It makes a great 'scalp scrub'. I've gone through two 100 gram boxes in the last cpl months (mixed with neem and amla). and havent had any dryness issues or anything.

As always, I only mix with distilled water.

I have noticed a change in curl pattern (loosening) similar to what I experience with henna.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Hey, @HanaKuroi
> 
> From your list I only have shikakai. love that stuff. The rest of my list is amla, neem and tulsi (haven't tried this one yet). I am on the hunt for bhringraj on the ground. Luckily found our local "Indian Town" and will visit there when I have the time.
> 
> shikakai is reeeaaallly gritty. I find it's best to make it just above runny for ease of rinse. It makes a great 'scalp scrub'. I've gone through two 100 gram boxes in the last cpl months (mixed with neem and amla). and havent had any dryness issues or anything.
> 
> As always, I only mix with distilled water.
> 
> I have noticed a change in curl pattern (loosening) similar to what I experience with henna.



Is shikakhai strengthening or moisturizing? Griity? As in cowash out?

Can I use it immediately or does it have to bloom?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

No need to bloom it. You can use immediately.

It's pretty well balanced but just the slightest more strengthening (at least for my fine porous hair). I also don't leave it on very long, no more than 30min

I don't cowash out, but you might need to if your hair is coarser and more dense (mine is fine and low density). It depends on how thick you make your paste too. I make mine kinda runny. Never hurts to cowash tho HanaKuroi


----------



## Cruzankink

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I use these to section: http://www.hotcombs.net/hercules-sagemann-shark-clips/


 
@MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks again for the tip. I received my shark clips and used them this weekend. They have really great grip, doesn't slip on my fingers and are inexpensive (one pack of six is $8 + shipping). 

*UPDATE:* On Friday April 5, 2013 was my 1 year BC nappiversary. 

Some pics are below:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Cruzankink said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks again for the tip. I received my shark clips and used them this weekend. They have really great grip, doesn't slip on my fingers and are inexpensive (one pack of six is $8 + shipping).
> 
> UPDATE: On Friday April 5, 2013 was my 1 year BC nappiversary.
> 
> Some pics are below:



Cruzankink, glad they worked for you! I love mine


----------



## DarkJoy

Awesome growth Cruzankink! You hair looks so good!! Congrats on your nappiversary!



Cruzankink said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks again for the tip. I received my shark clips and used them this weekend. They have really great grip, doesn't slip on my fingers and are inexpensive (one pack of six is $8 + shipping).
> 
> *UPDATE:* On Friday April 5, 2013 was my 1 year BC nappiversary.
> 
> Some pics are below:
> 
> View attachment 203671 View attachment 203673
> 
> 
> View attachment 203675 View attachment 203677


----------



## Sunshinelove32

Hello Ladies, I was looking for some help. I am natural and my daughter is natural I am a 3C/4A and my daughter is 4C. She is 19 and has been wearing braid for about 5yrs on and off.(mainly braided) Now she is ready to show her hair and the texture different then mine I can't do the same things. Let me correct that i can do the same things but the results are different.  I was just looking for some tips & some methods that work well with 4C (i do DC and i do bantu knots) i have the patience but she is away at college and gets fed up and wants to put it back in braids. I feel it needs to breathe a little. Any help would be great. 

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Leslie_C

Time for me to join you guys in this thread as a new natural! I just cut the rest of my relaxed ends off after 14 months transitioning and couldnt be happier with my hair! My hair is mostly 4b I think...maybe a little 4a around the perimeter. Its cottony and soft when moisturized. Im guessing medium density and fine to medium strands.

My problem is when I try to twist or braid the ends puff out. I try to twirl it around my finger on the ends but the bottom inch or so just puffs and comes undone. Any tips on how to remedy this? I wanted to do braidouts/twistouts on dry, stretched hair that I just lightly mist and apply product to overnight, but they wont hold and come unraveled. When I was transitioning I put perm rods on the ends, but Id like to avoid that if possible. Id also like to do some twists and wear them for a week or two as a style, but Im not sure they will stay. Its weird bc I did them transitioning but for some odd reason it seems those thin ends were easier to make stay sealed than my thicker natural ends.

Gonna go back and read through this thread and "study" lol.


----------



## darlingdiva

Sunshinelove32:  How long is your daughter's hair? Perhaps she can twist her hair and do different styles with the twists throughout the week.


----------



## darlingdiva

Leslie_C said:


> Time for me to join you guys in this thread as a new natural! I just cut the rest of my relaxed ends off after 14 months transitioning and couldnt be happier with my hair! My hair is mostly 4b I think...maybe a little 4a around the perimeter. Its cottony and soft when moisturized. Im guessing medium density and fine to medium strands.
> 
> My problem is when I try to twist or braid the ends puff out. I try to twirl it around my finger on the ends but the bottom inch or so just puffs and comes undone. Any tips on how to remedy this? I wanted to do braidouts/twistouts on dry, stretched hair that I just lightly mist and apply product to overnight, but they wont hold and come unraveled. When I was transitioning I put perm rods on the ends, but Id like to avoid that if possible. Id also like to do some twists and wear them for a week or two as a style, but Im not sure they will stay. Its weird bc I did them transitioning but for some odd reason it seems those thin ends were easier to make stay sealed than my thicker natural ends.
> 
> Gonna go back and read through this thread and "study" lol.



When you twist or twirl the ends, do you apply extra product? When I twist or twirl my ends, I do so with an oil-based product to make my ends stay put.


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks again for the tip. I received my shark clips and used them this weekend. They have really great grip, doesn't slip on my fingers and are inexpensive (one pack of six is $8 + shipping).
> 
> *UPDATE:* On Friday April 5, 2013 was my 1 year BC nappiversary.
> 
> Some pics are below:
> 
> View attachment 203671 View attachment 203673
> 
> 
> View attachment 203675 View attachment 203677



Nice hair. I like that fro


----------



## faithVA

Sunshinelove32 said:


> Hello Ladies, I was looking for some help. I am natural and my daughter is natural I am a 3C/4A and my daughter is 4C. She is 19 and has been wearing braid for about 5yrs on and off.(mainly braided) Now she is ready to show her hair and the texture different then mine I can't do the same things. Let me correct that i can do the same things but the results are different.  I was just looking for some tips & some methods that work well with 4C (i do DC and i do bantu knots) i have the patience but she is away at college and gets fed up and wants to put it back in braids. I feel it needs to breathe a little. Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks Ladies



Is she braiding with her hair or extensions? How long is her hair?

If she is braiding with her natural hair, I think her hair is fine. And while she is in school that may be the best style due to time constraints. 

It's almost summer. I would wait until she is out of school for the summer to start switching styles. Then during the summer she can play around with it.

But with 4C hair she can do whatever she wants: mini braids, twists, mini-twists, bantu-knots, puffs, roller sets, twist outs, braids outs.

I probably need more details before I can help more.


----------



## faithVA

Leslie_C said:


> Time for me to join you guys in this thread as a new natural! I just cut the rest of my relaxed ends off after 14 months transitioning and couldnt be happier with my hair! My hair is mostly 4b I think...maybe a little 4a around the perimeter. Its cottony and soft when moisturized. Im guessing medium density and fine to medium strands.
> 
> My problem is when I try to twist or braid the ends puff out. I try to twirl it around my finger on the ends but the bottom inch or so just puffs and comes undone. Any tips on how to remedy this? I wanted to do braidouts/twistouts on dry, stretched hair that I just lightly mist and apply product to overnight, but they wont hold and come unraveled. When I was transitioning I put perm rods on the ends, but Id like to avoid that if possible. Id also like to do some twists and wear them for a week or two as a style, but Im not sure they will stay. Its weird bc I did them transitioning but for some odd reason it seems those thin ends were easier to make stay sealed than my thicker natural ends.
> 
> Gonna go back and read through this thread and "study" lol.



Are you trying to do really large twists? If you do them smaller do you still have the same problem?


----------



## DarkJoy

@Leslie_C, my fine hair does this too. I twist on mostly dry hair. I do a very light mist first and add oil to each piece before I twist. The very light mist helps the twist hold. Then do a heavier mist once the twists are installed.

DarlingDiva is correct that you have to add extra product on the ends before you twirl it to make them stay. You can also twist with gel, which also gives a great hold and definition.


----------



## Sunshinelove32

darlingdiva- it is almost SL, that is a great idea. I will send her some products to two strain twist her hair an see how that works. ( I am sure to do it when she comes home so she wont have to worry about it so much)


----------



## Sunshinelove32

faithVA - she normally gets it braided with extra hair, but this last time she got it braided without and did a mohawk style. Now she does the bantu knots while at school but it comes out more like an afro and she doesn't want that look she wants more curls. Her hair is almost to her shoulder. She told me last night she did a roller set and it came out o.k. 
thanks for all your help.


----------



## DarkJoy

Holding my space, here.

I tried Aphogee 2 min yesterday. Did that knowing damn well there's amodimenthicone or however you spell it halfway down the list. 

I've noticed with former 'cone mishaps it takes a cpl days for my hair to respond... if it doesn't then good! Mixing errthang myself for this over-sensitive head is NOT the business.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Is it true that if you are transitioning, your relaxed hair doesn't hold/use products in the same way that your natural hair does? When I got my hair straightened at the salon about 2 months ago my stylist was natural and told me that products will work better once my hair is all one texture, especially detangling products. I have noticed that when I am detangling with loads of condish in my hair that my finger or comb always gets stuck at the line of demarcation. Also after I DC even if I apply my DC to my entire head, all of my relaxed hair still looks dry but my NG feels and looks amazing. Is it because my relaxed hair is so damaged? What's going on?


----------



## Arian

Is KeraCare a good line for natural hair?


----------



## Sunshinelove32

Arian said:


> Is KeraCare a good line for natural hair?



I have use that a lot in my hair and my hair loves it.


----------



## Leslie_C

Thanks so much for the suggestions, guys! I did a few twists as a trial last night per your instructions and the result was much smoother ends. you're tips gave me a light bulb moment and I realized I need to dampen the ends more to get them smooth and to curl.


----------



## Harina

Does anyone else here use Suave Naturals Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner as a leave in. I co-wash with it, rinse it out, put a little bit back in, then seal with almond or olive oil. It leaves my hair rather soft.


----------



## DarkJoy

bhndbrwneyes dealing with that line of demarcation is not the business!

What you are experiencing is normal and your stylist is correct. The relaxed ends could just be fried/overprocessed. Products that work for your relaxed ends might not for the ng and vice versa. Lots of folks get frustrated and just BC. It takes a lot of patience and research to do a long transition.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Crap... I figured it out. The longer my hair gets, the more the curl falls out. My longer strands at the top are wavy while my shorter locks at the back form springs. I like the springs and want longer springs, I don't like my waves. My waves like to throw frizz parties while the curls stay defined.



*sits in a corner and pouts*


----------



## HanaKuroi

^^^^

When the back gets longer it will elongate too. At least that is what they say.

My hair is doing the same thing! Springy and bouncy curls in the back. 


Nice progress.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Girl, your curls are cute!


----------



## hnntrr

Checking in:
been in these particular twists for about a week. I miss washing my head...but I have been spritzing daily with a mixture of (Mostly) water, argan oil, tea tree, jojoba, a tiny bit like a tiny. bit of SM leave in to keep my moisture up. Its been itching a lot but my head always itches I duno why.

Twists are doing fine, if they start slipping out I just re braid them which is fine so far. Kanekalon hair is so much less itchy than marly hair and I like the look better...although hip length extensions are soooo hot, like all this hair just makes me so hot I almost wanna rip them out, especially since its like 80 degree's now...all the sudden. Anyway. I doin good. Its nice to forget about my hair for awhile.

The plan is to keep these in for another 2-3 weeks, take a break for 4-7 days, cowash, do a really good protein and DC and a tea rinse.... then reinstall new twists for another 3-4 weeks. So we will see what happens......


----------



## ronie

Tell me why did I just order 2 products with aloe Vera when I KNOW that this ingredient has given me hard dry breaking hair in the past. I guess now that my hair is kinda cruising smoothly, I feel like I can revisit some stuff with caution. So I am saving my spot in case I need to correct any damage, lol. Lord help me. 
The 2 products are qhemet aohc, and oyin handmade juices berries (not sure i got that right but you all know what I mean). I might just return them or just give them away, cause I would hate to cause my own setback. 
Question: how do you proceed when revisiting a product that failed you in the past? TIA.


----------



## faithVA

ronie said:


> Tell me why did I just order 2 products with aloe Vera when I KNOW that this ingredient has given me hard dry breaking hair in the past. I guess now that my hair is kinda cruising smoothly, I feel like I can revisit some stuff with caution. So I am saving my spot in case I need to correct any damage, lol. Lord help me.
> The 2 products are qhemet aohc, and oyin handmade juices berries (not sure i got that right but you all know what I mean). I might just return them or just give them away, cause I would hate to cause my own setback.
> Question: how do you proceed when revisiting a product that failed you in the past? TIA.


 
Both of those products are good. And even if your hair doesn't love them, I don't think it will hate them either. I think the more "hand-made" brands tend to cause less of a setback than those that you buy off the shelf.

When I am retrying something, I may try it on only a section or I will just try it with products my hair likes and use it once and wait before I use it again. Then I just pay attention to how it goes.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## virtuenow

ronie said:


> Tell me why did I just order 2 products with aloe Vera when I KNOW that this ingredient has given me hard dry breaking hair in the past. I guess now that my hair is kinda cruising smoothly, I feel like I can revisit some stuff with caution. So I am saving my spot in case I need to correct any damage, lol. Lord help me.
> The 2 products are qhemet aohc, and oyin handmade juices berries (not sure i got that right but you all know what I mean). I might just return them or just give them away, cause I would hate to cause my own setback.
> Question: how do you proceed when revisiting a product that failed you in the past? TIA.



My hair also hates the Qhemets AOHC; and I immediately knew it would hate the Juices and Berries.  Any product with glycerin high on the list is completely rejected by my hair-- no matter how I've tried to use it.  Are you sure it's the aloe vera in these products-- they both have as much or more glycerin than anything I think.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Hair is still breaking. It's not breaking in the shower any more but it's allll over my bathroom floor. I never saw it before but I washed my rugs and haven't put them back down so now I see my hair fall. I still can't tell if its breaking or shedding but it looks like a combination. I've been very low manipulation so what the heck? 

I cowash in the morning and again after I run after work. At night I put it into two French braids.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> Hair is still breaking. It's not breaking in the shower any more but it's allll over my bathroom floor. I never saw it before but I washed my rugs and haven't put them back down so now I see my hair fall. I still can't tell if its breaking or shedding but it looks like a combination. I've been very low manipulation so what the heck?
> 
> I cowash in the morning and again after I run after work. At night I put it into two French braids.



Hmmm. Can you list the products you are using?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Hmmm. Can you list the products you are using?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I've been cowashing with just suave naturals (coconut, strawberry, wild cherry blossom, etc.), and using giovanni direct as a leave in. Then I use curls passionfruit pomade just on my edges to push them down. I recently added terresentials mudwash into the mix yesterday, but I still noticed the hairfall when I braided my hair last night. 

I also wash occasionally with shea moisture (the one with the orange label) but only if I use an oil, they seem to coat my hair so I've been staying away from them lately. 

My hair feels great but the hair on the floor is telling me otherwise.


----------



## DarkJoy

yuhlovevybz said:


> I've been cowashing with just suave naturals (coconut, strawberry, wild cherry blossom, etc.), and using giovanni direct as a leave in. Then I use curls passionfruit pomade just on my edges to push them down. I recently added terresentials mudwash into the mix yesterday, but I still noticed the hairfall when I braided my hair last night.
> 
> I also wash occasionally with shea moisture (the one with the orange label) but only if I use an oil, they seem to coat my hair so I've been staying away from them lately.
> 
> My hair feels great but the hair on the floor is telling me otherwise.



That's a ton of moisture. Sounds like moisture overload which i am aldo prone to. Time for a protein treatment.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## yuhlovevybz

DarkJoy said:


> That's a ton of moisture. Sounds like moisture overload which i am aldo prone to. Time for a protein treatment.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Makes sense. I did a henna treatment just last Friday, though. Does that count as a protein treatment?


----------



## DarkJoy

Nope. It's not hard enough. Last week I henna and followed immediately with aphogee 2min. no problems. No hay like hair and no tiny broke off pieces finally! Also DCd after that for 1.5 hrs. 

Somehow henna got the rep of being like hard protein. We all fell into it and paid the price... :/

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> I've been cowashing with just suave naturals (coconut, strawberry, wild cherry blossom, etc.), and using giovanni direct as a leave in. Then I use curls passionfruit pomade just on my edges to push them down. I recently added terresentials mudwash into the mix yesterday, but I still noticed the hairfall when I braided my hair last night.
> 
> I also wash occasionally with shea moisture (the one with the orange label) but only if I use an oil, they seem to coat my hair so I've been staying away from them lately.
> 
> My hair feels great but the hair on the floor is telling me otherwise.



I have to look at those ingredients. 

You don't use a creamy moisturizer or oil to seal?

Are you using the CJ method?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Nope. It's not hard enough. Last week I henna and followed immediately with aphogee 2min. no problems. No hay like hair and no tiny broke off pieces finally! Also DCd after that for 1.5 hrs.
> 
> Somehow henna got the rep of being like hard protein. We all fell into it and paid the price... :/
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I did henna this week and also followed with giovannis nutrafix/millcreek keratin mix.

What did you dc with?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> I have to look at those ingredients.
> 
> You don't use a creamy moisturizer or oil to seal?
> 
> Are you using the CJ method?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I'm going for a kind of modified curly girl method but without using gel. I used to use oil to seal but that had my hair a MESS. I would use coconut oil after leaving in some conditioner and it made my hair sticky and the next cowash that film would not wash off so I would have the use a shampoo. It also had my hair feeling very crispy. 

I consider the giovanni direct as a bit creamy, still haven't been able to find anything thicker that has no cones or castor oil (my hair hates that too).


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> I'm going for a kind of modified curly girl method but without using gel. I used to use oil to seal but that had my hair a MESS. I would use coconut oil after leaving in some conditioner and it made my hair sticky and the next cowash that film would not wash off so I would have the use a shampoo. It also had my hair feeling very crispy.
> 
> I consider the giovanni direct as a bit creamy, still haven't been able to find anything thicker that has no cones or castor oil (my hair hates that too).



Graoeseed oil?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

DarkJoy said:


> Nope. It's not hard enough. Last week I henna and followed immediately with aphogee 2min. no problems. No hay like hair and no tiny broke off pieces finally! Also DCd after that for 1.5 hrs.
> 
> Somehow henna got the rep of being like hard protein. We all fell into it and paid the price... :/
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Oh wow. erplexed Well that would definitely explain it. I've been steering away from protein because I remember my hair hating it but if I DC afterwards forever it should be alright. Would hair mayo be considered a hard protein? I know I have some of that in the back of my closet.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Graoeseed oil?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Haven't tried it but I'm sure it won't hurt. Is it lighter than sunflower oil? I tried that too because its high in ceramides but just like any other oil it coated my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Strawberry Naturals 

Water (Aqua), Cetyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Distearlydimonium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, 2-Bromo-2-Nitropropane-1, 3-Diol, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E Acetate), Propylene Glycol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Polysorbate 20, Methylisothiazolinone, Strawberry (Fragaria Vesca) Juice, D&C Red 33, D&C Orange 4 (Cl 15510).




Ingredients Tropical Coconut Conditioner

Water (Aqua), Cetyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Distearyldimonium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, Glycerin, 2-Bromo-2-Nitropropane-1,3-Diol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Propylene Glycol,Trocopheryl Acetate [Vitamin E Acetate], Silk Amino Acids, Honey, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Extract

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> I've been cowashing with just suave naturals (coconut, strawberry, wild cherry blossom, etc.), and using giovanni direct as a leave in. Then I use curls passionfruit pomade just on my edges to push them down. I recently added terresentials mudwash into the mix yesterday, but I still noticed the hairfall when I braided my hair last night.
> 
> I also wash occasionally with shea moisture (the one with the orange label) but only if I use an oil, they seem to coat my hair so I've been staying away from them lately.
> 
> My hair feels great but the hair on the floor is telling me otherwise.



Terressentials should be used once a month I think. I don't know. I don't use it often. faithVA uses it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Terressentials should be used once a month I think. I don't know. I don't use it often. faithVA uses it.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



If she has a good shampoo already, once a month is good. It can be used weekly but it can be more cost effective to use another shampoo. I also use it in place of a clarifier and not like a regular shampoo.

As far as the Hair Mayo, I would say that it is not a hard protein. Find a reconstructor with keratin and try that since you are cowashing so often. Or try the Millcreek that HanaKuroi (?) is using.


----------



## faithVA

I'm officially tired of doing my hair. So in the next few weeks I will get some type of twist extensions.


----------



## DarkJoy

yuhlovevybz said:


> Oh wow. erplexed Well that would definitely explain it. I've been steering away from protein because I remember my hair hating it but if I DC afterwards forever it should be alright. Would hair mayo be considered a hard protein? I know I have some of that in the back of my closet.


I steered away too and had mush hair. I think HanaKuroi also had to up protein.

Mine hated it too. Turned out it was the type it hated. Found that it's ok with raw egg treatments and now keratin. So you might have to go back and see what kind messed you up in those products and avoid those particular proteins.

Looking at the list Hana posted, btw, there's only a little silk there. If your hair had been ok with that product, look for a protein treatment where silk is higher on the list.

Hth!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

iirc that hair mayo has cones.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bublin

I'd like to point out that everyone needs to know their porosity when building a regimen and buying products.  Your texture is only half the story.  Once you determine your porosity and take it seriously you'll stand a much better chance of improving the strength, feel and length of your hair.

What works for one person may not EVER work for you because your porosity is different.


----------



## DarkJoy

That is true Bublin.

This gets me to thinking--those of us who overload on either end quickly--normal to hi-po? I'm just about certain I'm slightly hi-po. Seems every 6 weeks I'm overloaded one way or the other. hmmm...


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> That is true Bublin.
> 
> This gets me to thinking--those of us who overload on either end quickly--normal to hi-po? I'm just about certain I'm slightly hi-po. Seems every 6 weeks I'm overloaded one way or the other. hmmm...



Well low porosity can definitely overload on protein. It is rare to overload on moisture. But it can be done.

I think normal porosity would find it much easier to keep a balance between the two. 

Since I'm not high porosity not sure how they work. I do think they tend to like more protein than  low porosity.

No matter what you are doing though, when you start doing extra like cowashing frequently, DCing for hours at a time, baggying for hours at a time, you will need to adjust your protein. 

LHCFers have some extre regimens which we think are normal


----------



## Bublin

DarkJoy said:


> That is true Bublin.
> 
> This gets me to thinking--those of us who overload on either end quickly--normal to hi-po? I'm just about certain I'm slightly hi-po. Seems every 6 weeks I'm overloaded one way or the other. hmmm...



DarkJoy If it takes you 6 weeks to get overloaded you are most certainly Hi Po.  You've also mentioned that your hair airdries quickly which is another characteristic of Hi Po.
After 4 days i could really do with washing my hair - my cuticles are not just closed they have a padlock on them  which means product is just sitting on top and spraying water is not going to help.

Today I washed and added my usual leave-in's but this time I *didn't seal*.
I twisted instead of braiding my damp hair and sat under the hooded dryer for 30 mins (it usually takes over 24hrs for my hair to dry - note closed cuticles).  My hair is now fully dry and very soft - it usually dries as hard as nails.  I don't need to seal.

Next time I'll add a drop of castile soap to my shampoo, apparently it will lift my cuticle slightly, enough for it to accept moisture before is closes up again....all on it's on


----------



## Leslie_C

So, this week Ive been wearing a wash n go with rave reviews from the work folks...I find it interesting that while Ive read most people get a lot of shrinkage from wash n gos the first day and their hair gets more stretch as the days go on....mine started with decent hang and has shrunken more and more each day. Anybody elses hair like that? I tried to do mini pineapples and fluff out but it wouldnt cooperate, so Ive ended up spraying it down and shaking it each day to revive the style. Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkJoy

IKR?! faithVA! 8 hours DC is NOT the business. I did 4 hrs a cpl weeks ago. Seemed cool at the time, but probably put me over the edge . Ooops! Just gonna stick to my regular 30min-1hr. You make me wonder if I'm cowashing too much! 2-3x a week? Maybe... but I LIKE it! Feels and smells gooooooood! 

Ooo Bublin--24 hours to dry?!?!?! My goodness! Mine is literally be bone dry from  towel dried in 30-45 min when loose unless it's wet-braided, which can  take maybe 2-4 hours depending on braid thickness. 1.5 hrs to dry from  soaking wet loose hair.

Glad this last wash seemed to do you well! Would love to hear how the castille works next time. 

yes, overloading every 6 weeks or so. Mostly on moisture though it's been a close call with protein a couple times. Can't win for loosin'.

Leslie_C--Yes, my hair shrinks as the day goes on from a WNG. It's just my 4z hair. I have no advice how to keep it stretched looking besides braidouts, etc.
-----------------------------------------
OAN: She's accepted the Aphogee 2 min!!! Wooohoooo!!!! No breakage!!!! Tomorrow is wash day and I will use AO Swimmers Shampoo to both chelate and clarify ( a cone in Aphogee and just changed my water filter). Gonna do it quick and dirty. No time for drawn out reggis. Debating the need to use the Aphogee tomorrow.


----------



## ronie

I think i may have overmoisturized my hair. I always thought my hair is so thirsty i can never give it enough moisture. I have been playing with all these moisture rich products from DC to styling. I was like: wow this feels good, oh this feels even better, darn this is great too, and this morning i was moisturizing my hair, and it felt mushy. I did not think anything of it until i looked at my hands: covered with little pieces and medium length pieces of hair. I think i let out a scream. I mean all my fingers, my palm had hair on them. 
I don't have the time or the energy to do a protein treatment today. I just wanted to retwist my hair and go to sleep (worked all night). So i went looking for my chi keratin mist (which was in the dumping box in a closet somewhere). Thank god i did not give it away or throw it away. I never hated it, but i felt like i did not need it. I sprayed each section with that, and twisted my hair. I still had breakage while twisting. I should have let my hair dry more maybe. I don't want to stress over it, but now i can't sleep.
Tomorrow i aam doing a spiral solutions protein treatment. Or should i do a liquid protein like emergencee? Liquid is supposed to be stronger if i remember correctly.


----------



## ronie

virtuenow said:


> My hair also hates the Qhemets AOHC; and I immediately knew it would hate the Juices and Berries.  Any product with glycerin high on the list is completely rejected by my hair-- no matter how I've tried to use it.  Are you sure it's the aloe vera in these products-- they both have as much or more glycerin than anything I think.



virtuenow i've never used either product in the past. I have used many products with aloe vera, and i find i always end up with lots of breakage from dry, hard hair. For almost a year now i stopped using any products with aloe anything in it (except joico kpak chelating shampoo which i only use once a month, and i usually use another mositurizing shampoo after it so i don't mind). Since these 2 products have aloe vera, i was asking how i should proceed in using them. One just arrived yesterday, but i think i will return them.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I don't know if I would aphogee so soon.  Why not a small section? 

Too much of a good thing can be too much. I do understand why though. You are going to use that swimmers shampoo and you want your hair to be strong. 

Are you buying the swimmers conditioner too? I heard that was good.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

So, hair that dries fast is high porosity and hair that takes a while is low?

What if you live in a dry climate or a very humid climate?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

@HanaKuroi, you're right. No Aphogee today. I was just excited  

As for porosity, my climate is dryish but that is an insanely fast amount of time to dry. It takes me half an hour to put it 10 fat twists. If I start just after a wash, my hair is already dry before I'm half finished. That's too damn fast. Also, it absorbs products too easily which is why I think everything makes me break.

Also, I literally put enough EVCO on at night to be almost dripping before twisting, wrap in satin for the night. I wake up and my hair is barely oily to the touch. I just started overdoing the oils and NOW my hair is finally happy. It soaks up a LOT.

@ronie--yea, sounds like classic overload! Time to hit the harder proteins!


----------



## Bozcurls

Leslie_C said:


> So, this week Ive been wearing a wash n go with rave reviews from the work folks...I find it interesting that while Ive read most people get a lot of shrinkage from wash n gos the first day and their hair gets more stretch as the days go on....mine started with decent hang and has shrunken more and more each day. Anybody elses hair like that? I tried to do mini pineapples and fluff out but it wouldnt cooperate, so Ive ended up spraying it down and shaking it each day to revive the style. Any suggestions?



Yes. Its because my hair is tangling. After two or three days I have to detangle no matter what. Air drying reduces tangling for me. But I won't be using my hair dryer much since the weather is warming.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies,

Here's a video that gives three different ways to determine your hairs porosity.  It's short and sweet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb2c5pfyd98


----------



## BranwenRosewood

yuhlovevybz said:


> Haven't tried it but I'm sure it won't hurt. Is it lighter than sunflower oil? I tried that too because its high in ceramides but just like any other oil it coated my hair.



I have problems with oil coating my hair too. I tried to prepoo with coconut oil once and my hair hated me for it. Some of us just can't use oils.


----------



## ronie

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Here's a video that gives three different ways to determine your hairs porosity.  It's short and sweet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb2c5pfyd98



I watched all 3 videos; they are so well made. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

So yesterday I had to improvise since I have no protein treatments... tried using an egg and letting it sit for about an hour. My hair felt great after I rinsed it out, but today if felt wayyyy to moisturized, almost mushy. Yikes. So I dug around and found I had some RedKen protein treatment left and I have that in my hair now. 

Soooo to avoid this in the future... do I need to cut down co-washing? I have absolutely no idea how else to style my hair, plus I prefer to wet my hair daily. Second day hair = no, no and no. Maybe just water rinsing would work? Or could I alternate a protein conditioner and moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> So yesterday I had to improvise since I have no protein treatments... tried using an egg and letting it sit for about an hour. My hair felt great after I rinsed it out, but today if felt wayyyy to moisturized, almost mushy. Yikes. So I dug around and found I had some RedKen protein treatment left and I have that in my hair now.
> 
> Soooo to avoid this in the future... do I need to cut down co-washing? I have absolutely no idea how else to style my hair, plus I prefer to wet my hair daily. Second day hair = no, no and no. Maybe just water rinsing would work? Or could I alternate a protein conditioner and moisturizing conditioner?



Can you spray/mist your hair instead of reapplying? 

You know as your hair gets longer you might not be able to just cowash. You might need to start doing twist outs and braid outs with twist creams every few days.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

I had a horrible nightmare last night!

Dreamed I texlaxed on impulse  I was so regretful in the dream and so freaked out and saying I'm too oooooold to do a long transition and chop again! Too oooold! 

Well that dream came about because I was struggling last night. I will NEVER EVER make the mistake of just wearing an Afro puff again! During finger detangling, it just made more tangles and soon as left the section alone and moved on to the next. I had pre-pood with EVCO, which got absorbed. So then doused it with EVOO. Did ANOTHER detangling session and it just went the same.

So I just said *** it and washed and DC'd anyway. And after the DC and tea/oil rinse it was STILL tangled. But was easier so I did it as I twisted it up for the night. I will probably have to run a comb through it tonight before twisting.

I think my hair is too long now to wear a puff. It was no prob with a TWA but it's crossed some kind of threshold... 

And yes, I lost a bit of hair--not a huge amount as I was gentle but enough to make me cringe.

I was tired the 2 nights before so just wet my hair, sealed and put on a band and drove to work. Usually I twist and wear twist outs.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> Hair is still breaking. It's not breaking in the shower any more but it's allll over my bathroom floor. I never saw it before but I washed my rugs and haven't put them back down so now I see my hair fall. I still can't tell if its breaking or shedding but it looks like a combination. I've been very low manipulation so what the heck?
> 
> I cowash in the morning and again after I run after work. At night I put it into two French braids.



Heat breakage also occurs long after you stop using heat. It could be from previous heat use. That could be the cause for all those c's. Heat damage is sinister. It comes out of nowhere. It lies dormant or something.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Heat breakage also occurs long after you stop using heat. It could be from previous heat use. That could be the cause for all those c's. Heat damage is sinister. It comes out of nowhere. It lies dormant or something.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



 That's not even fair! That means I'll have to stop using heat for a long time because I've been heat trained for so long. 

As for the protein treatments, how do I know if it's working? My hair still felt mushy yesterday so I did another egg treatment....rinsed it out this morning.... my hair wasn't hard like I thought it would be. Now it's soft and very shiny, still considerably soft though but definitely not mushy. Do I need an even harder protein or does this mean I had serious moisture overload? Or my hair just eats protein?


----------



## hnntrr

I feel like I havn't seen my hair in years...but its only been about a week and a half. Aiming for at least another week.....I think thats only how long these are gonna last cause either my hair is growing...or these are seriously slipping. Eitherway, once they come out, doing a good protein treatment, moisturzing session and tea rinse for a few days and then reinstalling for another 2-3 weeks. 8 hours is a long install but 8 hours compared to the equivalent of 2-3 weeks of not doing my hair? Worth it.


----------



## DarkJoy

Agreed hnntrr! 'bout to put my hair up again this weekend, I think. Getting sick of it.

yuhlovevybz well at least the eggs are giving you shine  ! Maybe try leaving it on longer or you could mix with full fat plain yogurt. Greek yogurt has the highest protein content of the yogurts. It's messy and drippy, I know but it might help keep those ends. You know if its working when your hair isn't wet-breaking as much as before. Might also be that it's time to buy a heavier reconstructor or treatment for the heat damage.


----------



## tatiana

About 2 weeks ago, I clarified my hair. I could not remember the last time I did it. My hair has almost bounced back to normal.

Hopefully, I will roller set today. If I have time I may put a rinse in my hair. It is so strange that I monitor the weather reports in order to determine how I am going to wear my hair.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I think I'll give the greek yogurt a try. Just cuz if I don't use it all for my hair... 

I'll give it a few days and see how it goes.

It just hit me that I've been natural for three years and I don't know my hair type. It has all the properties of 4, but doesn't seem to like the products most type 4s use. I'm thinking maybe my hair is considered 'fine' and I never knew it? When I straighten it you would think I have a relaxer. But it's still thick when its in its natural state. Maybe dense would be a better word. Can it be fine and dense all at the same time?


----------



## Cruzankink

UPDATE: Nothing eventful.... My hair is doing super well. It seems that since I got my reggie down its been retaining moisture so much better. I am still considering getting a sew-in weave. Just need to do more research...


----------



## faithVA

I am going to try to keep my hair in finger coils for 15 weeks which will bring me up to my 1 year anniversary from my big chop. I don't know how I will keep it moisturized without messing up the coils but I will try. I also want to make sure I wash or cowash at least every 4 to 5 days. That's going to make it challenging to twist 2x a week but I just have to set my mind to it.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Starting to really realize how damaged my hair is. It's dyed, fried, dry and straw like. Is there any hope or will I have to start over? Now my roots are growing in and they look so shiney and silky...makes me think my only hope will be to BC if I wanna see my hairs reall potential. Id grow it out but damaged hair prevents growth. I'm not sure....


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> Starting to really realize how damaged my hair is. It's dyed, fried, dry and straw like. Is there any hope or will I have to start over? Now my roots are growing in and they look so shiney and silky...makes me think my only hope will be to BC if I wanna see my hairs reall potential. Id grow it out but damaged hair prevents growth. I'm not sure....



Hang in there. It might be time for a product change if you can afford it. Your hair might benefit from a few online products first before chopping off your hair

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Hang in there. It might be time for a product change if you can afford it. Your hair might benefit from a few online products first before chopping off your hair
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I'm starting to think this as well. I've splurged on a few conditioners but to no avail. I might have to really dig a big deeper to find something that'll work. Can you recommend anything for hair that's died/fried/laid aside? I think I'm willing to pay just about anything at this point if I can fix my hair. I don't think a shaved head would suit me at all. erplexed


----------



## hnntrr

Ugh. Taking these out on thursday, they are SOOOOOO frizzy and hair is starting to come out of the twists and look bad, and I doubt its protecting my hair anymore at this point.. Hopefully I can find my beanie and hide the top of my head till thursday then take them all out and do a all day pampering my hair...and myself session with DC's, protein and tea. Yay. Gotta figure out when I am reinstalling though, I need to look up more of how to install twists cause....even though I wanted them to last at least 3 weeks...maybe the 3rd install is the lucky one. Apparently a small twist fell out and I braided the strands of hair that werent in a twist and it feels longer than it did during the install...which would be great case then it will be easier for me to do it the next time around. Thinking of just wearing hats until next thursday when I can reinstall them, unless I can get my hair too cooperate into some kinda curly style....


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think this as well. I've splurged on a few conditioners but to no avail. I might have to really dig a big deeper to find something that'll work. Can you recommend anything for hair that's died/fried/laid aside? I think I'm willing to pay just about anything at this point if I can fix my hair. I don't think a shaved head would suit me at all. erplexed



I currently use oyin handmade hair dew every other day for moisture sealed with  sugar pomade or jbco. I use Qhemets Biologics CTDG after cowashing for detangling and super boosts of moisture, Qhemets aohc and brbc several times per month. I use Darcy's Botanicals several times a week.

I like to dc and cowash with Curl Junkie curl rehab or Aubrey organics hsr or the chamomile or rose mosqueta(locally bought).

Reconstructers are Mill Creek Botanicals Keratin or Biotin conditioners under Giovanni's nutrafix.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

Our high temperature is around 40f so I am doing my fall regimen.


One day it will be in the 60's. One day.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MzSwift

ronie said:


> I think i may have overmoisturized my hair. I always thought my hair is so thirsty i can never give it enough moisture. I have been playing with all these moisture rich products from DC to styling. I was like: wow this feels good, oh this feels even better, darn this is great too, and this morning i was moisturizing my hair, and it felt mushy. I did not think anything of it until i looked at my hands: covered with little pieces and medium length pieces of hair. I think i let out a scream. I mean all my fingers, my palm had hair on them.
> I don't have the time or the energy to do a protein treatment today. I just wanted to retwist my hair and go to sleep (worked all night). So i went looking for my chi keratin mist (which was in the dumping box in a closet somewhere). Thank god i did not give it away or throw it away. I never hated it, but i felt like i did not need it. I sprayed each section with that, and twisted my hair. I still had breakage while twisting. I should have let my hair dry more maybe. I don't want to stress over it, but now i can't sleep.
> Tomorrow i aam doing a spiral solutions protein treatment. Or should i do a liquid protein like emergencee? Liquid is supposed to be stronger if i remember correctly.



This happens to me in my mini braids b/c I rinse them daily and then baggie a lot of nights.  Even with a weekly light protein DC, I still get the little hairs after a M&S session.

I keep a bottle of Infusium 23 in my stash for these occasions.  Although I stay away from cone leave ins, it's like my quick fix.  I squirt some into my hands and rub it in after a cowash or rinse.    

I'd rather do that than to cut back on my moisturizing products or to break out a hard protein.  It seems harder to recover from protein overload than moisture overload.


----------



## MzSwift

hnntrr said:


> Ugh. Taking these out on thursday, they are SOOOOOO frizzy and hair is starting to come out of the twists and look bad, and I doubt its protecting my hair anymore at this point.. Hopefully I can find my beanie and hide the top of my head till thursday then take them all out and do a all day pampering my hair...and myself session with DC's, protein and tea. Yay. Gotta figure out when I am reinstalling though, I need to look up more of how to install twists cause....even though I wanted them to last at least 3 weeks...maybe the 3rd install is the lucky one. Apparently a small twist fell out and I braided the strands of hair that werent in a twist and it feels longer than it did during the install...which would be great case then it will be easier for me to do it the next time around. Thinking of just wearing hats until next thursday when I can reinstall them, unless I can get my hair too cooperate into some kinda curly style....



Because my strands are fine and I use a water-based moisturizer, my twist extensions get frizzy pretty quickly.  In order to squeeze out a little more time in them, I put them into an updo and leave it for a week.  

I have two updo styles that I use to extend my time in extensions.  If you need ideas, a great place to start is to Google or YT loc updo styles.

Here are two of my favorite/reliable updo styles:







The back





And this one, I can leave in for a week or longer-





The back- 





It can also be done without braiding the little sections into the bun-





PSing helps me to keep from doing something rash to my hair so I had to find ways to keep it safe from me. GL!


----------



## faithVA

MzSwift said:


> Because my strands are fine and I use a water-based moisturizer, my twist extensions get frizzy pretty quickly. In order to squeeze out a little more time in them, I put them into an updo and leave it for a week.
> 
> I have two updo styles that I use to extend my time in extensions. If you need ideas, a great place to start is to Google or YT loc updo styles.
> 
> Here are two of my favorite/reliable updo styles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I can leave in for a week or longer-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also be done without braiding the little sections into the bun-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSing helps me to keep from doing something rash to my hair so I had to find ways to keep it safe from me. GL!


 
 Just beautiful. Do the updo keep it from frizzing or just hide the frizz?

I was told I have normal strands but my hair gets frizzy really quickly.


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks faithVA ! 

I just use them to hide the fuzz.  I haven't tried them on a fresh set, so I dunno if they prevent the fuzz.  But they work really well in preventing me from taking down my extensions out of frustration.  LoL


----------



## HappilyLiberal

MzSwift said:


> Because my strands are fine and I use a water-based moisturizer, my twist extensions get frizzy pretty quickly.  In order to squeeze out a little more time in them, I put them into an updo and leave it for a week.
> 
> I have two updo styles that I use to extend my time in extensions.  If you need ideas, a great place to start is to Google or YT loc updo styles.
> 
> Here are two of my favorite/reliable updo styles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I can leave in for a week or longer-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also be done without braiding the little sections into the bun-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSing helps me to keep from doing something rash to my hair so I had to find ways to keep it safe from me. GL!




I'm sorry...  I was too busy    over the pictures in your siggy to pay any attention to what you typed out.  I'll go back and read now!


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi and DarkJoy. Here I am with my Mia wig. I finally wore it out over the weekend. I'm not quite ready to wear her to work yet. She isn't very long which I like. I am hoping that I can achive a similar look when my hair is about APL.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

After tons of dryness and ssks I broke down and clarified with a sulfate shampoo. My hair feels soft, it's shiny and silky and my waves were popping after I followed with a conditioner. Still frizzy at the top but I just brushed it down and now it looks great. So I guess my hair is not a big fan of the no-poo idea, either that or amodimethicone can only be cleansed with a sulfate. So I won't be using products with that in it anymore. I'll see how my hair does now and if I still need to clarify occasionally.


----------



## DarkJoy

OMG faithVA!!!!! She is sooooooooooooooooooooo pretty and looks so natural! Great choice and great wig!!!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> OMG @faithVA!!!!! She is sooooooooooooooooooooo pretty and looks so natural! Great choice and great wig!!!


 
Thank You. I like her. When I look at the picture I see how short she really is. But when I put her on, man I feel like I have too much hair  I have been bald way too long 

I don't know how women wear this BSL wigs  

My neighbors just stared at me because they haven't seen me with hair in probably about 8 years.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA I love that wig on you! It really looks natural. You picked a good and natural looking wig. Good job. Soon your hair will be as long as the wig.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18279265]@faithVA I love that wig on you! It really looks natural. You picked a good and natural looking wig. Good job. Soon your hair will be as long as the wig.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
Thank You! I am look forward to longer hair. 

Do you think I need BSL or APL hair to duplicate the look considering I will have shrinkage?  The longest parts of the wig are SL. And the crown is EL.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Thank You! I am look forward to longer hair.
> 
> Do you think I need BSL or APL hair to duplicate the look considering I will have shrinkage?  The longest parts of the wig are SL. And the crown is EL.



Will you stretch your hair with braids? If you stretch your hair with braids and flaxseed gel and a twisting cream to keep the stretch, I think you could have the same look with collar bone or shoulder length or shorter. If you don't stretch with braids then maybe apl. Depends on how heavy your hair gets as it gets longer.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Will you stretch your hair with braids? If you stretch your hair with braids and flaxseed gel and a twisting cream to keep the stretch, I think you could have the same look with collar bone or shoulder length or shorter. If you don't stretch with braids then maybe apl. Depends on how heavy your hair gets as it gets longer.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



ETA: Fixed a misleading statement.
This is my hair in Jan 2012 after a twist out on SL hair. But this was with mini twists



My hair has a lot of shrinkage about 75%. So I doubt even stretching it with braids at CL  I could get this look. I can't even get my hair into braids at CL  It is tiiiiiight  

I would probably try to rollerset to get this look. My rollersets come out nicely.

I have something to look forward to.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA Looks nice! I think mini twists allow hair to shrink more than braid outs. My hair is forced somewhat flat with braids. My hair loves twists because it can spiral all the way to my scalp. Maybe you could try braids with a perm rod at the end and see how it looks. 

I think rollers sets are a good idea. 

I have been thinking about braids with curl formers. I think there is a YouTube out there. I need the texture of  braids with volume from the curlformers.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ronie

faithVA I really love the wig. It looks natural, and it fits you well. I think if you braid the first half of your hair and twist the last few inches, you will get a nice hang for your twistout. I find braids give me more hang time but I hate undoing them.


----------



## ronie

MzSwift said:


> This happens to me in my mini braids b/c I rinse them daily and then baggie a lot of nights.  Even with a weekly light protein DC, I still get the little hairs after a M&S session.
> 
> I keep a bottle of Infusium 23 in my stash for these occasions.  Although I stay away from cone leave ins, it's like my quick fix.  I squirt some into my hands and rub it in after a cowash or rinse.
> 
> I'd rather do that than to cut back on my moisturizing products or to break out a hard protein.  It seems harder to recover from protein overload than moisture overload.



Thanks for the tip. You are one of my hair crush by the way. My mouth drools each time at your progression pictures. How much protective styling do you do?


----------



## Bublin

faithVA you need to update your avatar!


----------



## DarkJoy

Well ronie. You just gave me a hair idea for try tonight! I know it was meant for faith, buuut... 

My hair is almost that length in your twist out pic faithVA but the shrinkage makes it look about half the length than your pic with a twist out. Braid outs do give more stretch but tend to look scraggly when too stretched. 

I think a half cornrow with half twist will stretch it nicely and make it fuller looking!

Just in time--when I was thinking about putting some crochet extensions in. Gotta love LHCF!

Enjoy the wig faith!


----------



## faithVA

Thanks ladies. I will see what it is like when I reach SL. My memory is foggy. But I don't think I could do braids at SL due to the shrinkage. I would have to stretch my hair first to even braid it.

I'm with you ronie, I hate undoing braids. I probably will try the rollerset. It's so much easier. 

I have a feeling it won't be long enough until APL. 

Just as well stop thinking about it. I have a long way to go


----------



## faithVA

[USER=21506 said:
			
		

> Bublin[/USER];18279595]@faithVA you need to update your avatar!


 
What should I update it to? Did you see a pic I posted that I should use?

I looked at some pics I have taken lately and they all have that gray halo in the front  Won't be using those 

That semi-permanent color did nuffin. My hair all gray in the front again. Shoot!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> Well @ronie. You just gave me a hair idea for try tonight! I know it was meant for faith, buuut...
> 
> My hair is almost that length in your twist out pic @faithVA but the shrinkage makes it look about half the length than your pic with a twist out. Braid outs do give more stretch but tend to look scraggly when too stretched.
> 
> I think a half cornrow with half twist will stretch it nicely and make it fuller looking!
> 
> Just in time--when I was thinking about putting some crochet extensions in. Gotta love LHCF!
> 
> Enjoy the wig faith!


 
If you do it please let us see 

I'm going to fly out to you so you can half cornrow my hair


----------



## DarkJoy

yuhlovevybz said:


> After tons of dryness and ssks I broke down and clarified with a sulfate shampoo. My hair feels soft, it's shiny and silky and my waves were popping after I followed with a conditioner. Still frizzy at the top but I just brushed it down and now it looks great. So I guess my hair is not a big fan of the no-poo idea, either that or amodimethicone can only be cleansed with a sulfate. So I won't be using products with that in it anymore. I'll see how my hair does now and if I still need to clarify occasionally.


yuhlovevybz, yea that amodimethicone needs to be 'fated out. I belive it is partially water soluable but to get it gone you gotta clarify . glad your hair is feeling better now. 

MzSwift! OMG!!!


----------



## MzSwift

ronie and DarkJoy

Aww, thanks ladies. 

Ronie-
I PS most of the time but I use styles that suit my mood and the weather.  

I wig it when it's cold out and I don't want my lil strands to freeze.  I'm also a litte lazier in the winter. LoL

When it's warm, I rock the mini braids.  They can be rinsed daily and they look better, to me, the frizzier they get.  I only have to redo them every 2.5-3 weeks.

Every now and then I throw in some extensions just for something different.

Are you having difficulty retaining or leaving your hair alone?


----------



## hnntrr

Soooooo
I think my natural hair doesnt like the products I am using as much as it did when I had relaxed ends D:.

When I washed my hair wed/thurs it was feeling a little dry still and when I was putting my twists in it was a pain in the butt to part my hair cause my roots were sooo thick and dry that I had to rewet to part it so there wouldnt be any breakage.

Might have to look for new stuff for my hair. Looking into some shampoo's from Lush cause I dont think the coconut cowash is cuttin it anymore. My hair feels like theres some odd build up thats its just not getting off. 

It def likes shea moisture more now than it did before i think. 
I think I also have to go through in small sections and m/s instead of just doing a once or twice over my whole head. I noticed with I was parting small sections, spritzing with water, adding SM and creme brulee the curls were forming much better...and even more so after I put the eco styler on, than when I just do large sections. My mom said she used to have to m/s my head in 12 different sections when I was younger....sounds like I might have to get back into doin that....

My curl pattern is still really loose at the roots though...although I did notice spirals and waves mixed in..(THEY WERE SO CUTE).


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> Soooooo
> I think my natural hair doesnt like the products I am using as much as it did when I had relaxed ends D:.
> 
> When I washed my hair wed/thurs it was feeling a little dry still and when I was putting my twists in it was a pain in the butt to part my hair cause my roots were sooo thick and dry that I had to rewet to part it so there wouldnt be any breakage.
> 
> Might have to look for new stuff for my hair. Looking into some shampoo's from Lush cause I dont think the coconut cowash is cuttin it anymore. My hair feels like theres some odd build up thats its just not getting off.
> 
> It def likes shea moisture more now than it did before i think.
> I think I also have to go through in small sections and m/s instead of just doing a once or twice over my whole head. I noticed with I was parting small sections, spritzing with water, adding SM and creme brulee the curls were forming much better...and even more so after I put the eco styler on, than when I just do large sections. My mom said she used to have to m/s my head in 12 different sections when I was younger....sounds like I might have to get back into doin that....
> 
> My curl pattern is still really loose at the roots though...although I did notice spirals and waves mixed in..(THEY WERE SO CUTE).


 
Before you splurge on Lush, try the 4Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo from Sally's. You may need to clarify your hair first though to get rid of the Coconut Cowash. I have a feeling your hair isn't fond of coconut.


----------



## hnntrr

faithVA said:


> Before you splurge on Lush, try the 4Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo from Sally's. You may need to clarify your hair first though to get rid of the Coconut Cowash. I have a feeling your hair isn't fond of coconut.



Hm, Ill try that too. It liked it with the relaxed ends but my natural hair is like Nope! The lady at lush gave me samples of two of their shampoo's so I am going to try them next time I wash in two weeks. They have sulphates but I am hoping they are super moisturizing...if those dont work out ill stop by sallys and try the 4 naturals...it really likes the reconstructor. I left it on for 15 minutes after I took my twists out and did a DC and i didnt get an overload which was great. 

But I dont think my hair likes coconut either. I put coconut oil in my hair when I did flat twists on the days between taking out and my install and my hair was nottt feelin great dry and stiff...I thought that would have changed with it gettin warmer but its nott likin it.. I've had more success with using jojoba oil...but I think I need to find something else...jojoba by itself I think is too light and EVOO is too heavy. I wanna try castor oil but I know thats REALLY heavy.


----------



## MzSwift

ITA with clarifying.  Sometimes, our hair needs to start fresh.  

Also, it's not uncommon (and it's really a good practice) to M&S in sections. It ensures that everything is more evenly distributed.


----------



## Bublin

faithVA said:


> What should I update it to? Did you see a pic I posted that I should use?
> 
> I looked at some pics I have taken lately and they all have that gray halo in the front  Won't be using those
> 
> That semi-permanent color did nuffin. My hair all gray in the front again. Shoot!



faithVA 
Whatchu talkinbout?

The pic you posted in post #1972 is lovely.  I don't see a grey halo.
You had us all thinking you were still shaven headed when in reality you have a good head of hair.


----------



## Bublin

hnntrr have you tried Avocado Oil?
It's one of the few oils that absorb into the hair shaft, is light but not too light and has a silky texture.  It has been described as the lighter version of Castor Oil.
I personally love it.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

faithVA

I really like the wig it looks good on you. Where did you get it?  I would wear it during winter.  It would be too hot for me during the summer. My personal summer and the real summer would have me using the ambulance service like a taxi.


----------



## ronie

DarkJoy I hope youmpostboictures if you do it. 

MzSwift I was wigging until about 2 months ago. My already thin and weak edges were suffering no matter how careful I was. I used a silk scarf under a wig cap, and never tied my wigs tight. I only used it 3 times a week for work only ( I m at work for 13 hours each of these days). My edges still managed to thin out, but I caught it on time, and threw my wigs away. Since then I have been wearing twist out, re twisting every other day. I think now its about time I seriously hide my hair in a ps style. I wanted to wear my hair out for my birthday this past week, which I did. Now I am ready for some twist with extensions. 
I know I can't keep my hands from my hair, but I don't know how great my retention is yet. I just bc 3 months ago with a 1/2 half trim last month. To me it is longer than what it used to be, but when I see other people that are 14 month post relaxer, they have more length than I do. I ll just keep doing what I do and get my ps game on. We'll see.


----------



## ronie

hnntrr I think m&s in section is always a great idea. I am anal about every strand getting moisturized. I also apply my conditioners relaxer style for the same reason. Are you cow asking the coconut cowash with a moisturizing conditioner? I always do cause I find that it leaves my hair a bit dry. It is a great cleanser but I wouldn't just use it alone. It takes a while finding the right products, unless you are lucky, but you will, good luck.


----------



## hnntrr

ronie said:


> hnntrr I think m&s in section is always a great idea. I am anal about every strand getting moisturized. I also apply my conditioners relaxer style for the same reason. Are you cow asking the coconut cowash with a moisturizing conditioner? I always do cause I find that it leaves my hair a bit dry. It is a great cleanser but I wouldn't just use it alone. It takes a while finding the right products, unless you are lucky, but you will, good luck.



ronie:
    Yes, I always follow it with either AO WC or One n Only Hydrating Masque. 
Yeah I think I might try that, I had better results that way...it just takes SO LONG. ugh.

Bublin:
    No I have never even HEARD of avacado oil. I will look it up though, sounds yummy...I kinda just wanna eat it hahaha but I will look into it for sure


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

hi ladies 

I think  that I'm about 10  months post relaxer.  So far I have been  using microbraids  to hide my hair from myself (for its own good, so that I wouldn't be tempted to do anything rash).

The last set of microbraids that I had didn't look too good after the first wash. Lots of frizz, and a noticeable difference between my natural hair and the straight  extensions that were used.  The braider says that my only option from here on out is to do single braids w/synthetic hair, because most of my hair is natural and  very thick and it was a struggle for her to get the braids out.    I'm not keen on synthetic hair because I remember the last that I used them they felt really heavy...and I just prefer the overall look of the micro braids.


I prefer not do weaves especially in the Summer.  Any help/advice, words of wisdom?  Can I do single braids with human hair?

Also, a friend of mine gave me some names to look  up on Youtube regarding caring for natural hair (because i'm clueless) but right now I just feel overwhelmed and confused.  Can anyone recommend a really good tutorial or series of tutorials on transitioning?  

Thanks!


----------



## DarkJoy

LeftRightRepeat how long is your hair?

I did micros for years with human hair and just left the ends of the extensions loose. I'd leave it like that for 2 months at a time. At the time, I never had frizz because I was using beeswax to to coat the strands as I braided which left them silky-smooth. Now, with LHCF knowledge, I'd recommend a heavy butter (shea for example) which could work almost as well, it could be used during the braiding process and after a wash to tame the fly aways.

I didn't transition so dont have any recommends there. Someone else wil though!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

DarkJoy said:


> @LeftRightRepeat how long is your hair?
> 
> I did micros for years with human hair and just left the ends of the extensions loose. I'd leave it like that for 2 months at a time. At the time, I never had frizz because I was using beeswax to to coat the strands as I braided which left them silky-smooth. Now, with LHCF knowledge, I'd recommend a heavy butter (shea for example) which could work almost as well, it could be used during the braiding process and after a wash to tame the fly aways.
> 
> I didn't transition so dont have any recommends there. Someone else wil though!



DarkJoy, the last time my hair was straightened about 2 months ago I believe it was about CBL.  The braider seems pretty adamant that if I do micros again with human hair that my hair is going to become matted and very difficult to take down without damage.  She did them very reluctantly  the last time.

It took her more than 2 hours to take them down.  To be honest, from looking at how badly they frizz up after the first wash, I don't know how much shea butter would really help.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> Hm, Ill try that too. It liked it with the relaxed ends but my natural hair is like Nope! The lady at lush gave me samples of two of their shampoo's so I am going to try them next time I wash in two weeks. They have sulphates but I am hoping they are super moisturizing...if those dont work out ill stop by sallys and try the 4 naturals...it really likes the reconstructor. I left it on for 15 minutes after I took my twists out and did a DC and i didnt get an overload which was great.
> 
> But I dont think my hair likes coconut either. I put coconut oil in my hair when I did flat twists on the days between taking out and my install and my hair was nottt feelin great dry and stiff...I thought that would have changed with it gettin warmer but its nott likin it.. I've had more success with using jojoba oil...but I think I need to find something else...jojoba by itself I think is too light and EVOO is too heavy. I wanna try castor oil but I know thats REALLY heavy.



Try something like avocado oil or apricot oil. They tend to be in the middle. 

Or you can mix a lighter oil with a heavier oil. You can try mixing the jojoba with the olive oil to get something in the middle. And if you want to try castor oil, try mixing it with the jojoba or some grapeseed or sunflower oil to thin it out a bit.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=21506 said:
			
		

> Bublin[/USER];18280481]faithVA
> Whatchu talkinbout?
> 
> The pic you posted in post #1972 is lovely.  I don't see a grey halo.
> You had us all thinking you were still shaven headed when in reality you have a good head of hair.



My bad. I didn't properly  classify that picture. That was my hair in Jan 2012 before the cut. I'm not back there yet. I am so hoping I can get back there by the fall of this year. 

And there is no gray halo cuz it was DYED.


----------



## faithVA

JazzyOleBabe said:


> faithVA
> 
> I really like the wig it looks good on you. Where did you get it?  I would wear it during winter.  It would be too hot for me during the summer. My personal summer and the real summer would have me using the ambulance service like a taxi.



Thank you JazzyOleBabe. I like your username  

I purchased it from an Ebay vendor. Don't remember which one. I think there were only 2 vendors selling her. 

I don't think she will be hot. She has a ventilated cap. Last time I wore a wig in the summer I was surprised how cool it was. I will only wear her on the weekends anyway. I'm not comfortable wearing her to work. And I promised myself that I would wear these finger coils until August.

May be I will feel more comfortable wearing it in the fall


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343869 said:
			
		

> ronie[/USER];18280709]......


Happy Belated Birthday. :birthday2


----------



## faithVA

[USER=57759 said:
			
		

> LeftRightRepeat[/USER];18281149]hi ladies
> 
> I think  that I'm about 10  months post relaxer.  So far I have been  using microbraids  to hide my hair from myself (for its own good, so that I wouldn't be tempted to do anything rash).
> 
> The last set of microbraids that I had didn't look too good after the first wash. Lots of frizz, and a noticeable difference between my natural hair and the straight  extensions that were used.  The braider says that my only option from here on out is to do single braids w/synthetic hair, because most of my hair is natural and  very thick and it was a struggle for her to get the braids out.    I'm not keen on synthetic hair because I remember the last that I used them they felt really heavy...and I just prefer the overall look of the micro braids.
> 
> 
> I prefer not do weaves especially in the Summer.  Any help/advice, words of wisdom?  Can I do single braids with human hair?
> 
> Also, a friend of mine gave me some names to look  up on Youtube regarding caring for natural hair (because i'm clueless) but right now I just feel overwhelmed and confused.  Can anyone recommend a really good tutorial or series of tutorials on transitioning?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have any advice about the hair. I would use synthetic and perhaps not make them as long. But that's all I got.

There is thread for transistioners, I would start there.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410134


----------



## Nonie

[USER=57759]LeftRightRepeat[/USER];18281149 said:
			
		

> hi ladies
> 
> I think  that I'm about 10  months post relaxer.  So far I have been  using microbraids  to hide my hair from myself (for its own good, so that I wouldn't be tempted to do anything rash).
> 
> The last set of microbraids that I had didn't look too good after the first wash. Lots of frizz, and a noticeable difference between my natural hair and the straight  extensions that were used.  The braider says that my only option from here on out is to do single braids w/synthetic hair, because most of my hair is natural and  very thick and it was a struggle for her to get the braids out.    I'm not keen on synthetic hair because I remember the last that I used them they felt really heavy...and I just prefer the overall look of the micro braids.
> 
> I prefer not do weaves especially in the Summer.  Any help/advice, words of wisdom?  Can I do single braids with human hair?
> 
> Also, a friend of mine gave me some names to look  up on Youtube regarding caring for natural hair (because i'm clueless) but right now I just feel overwhelmed and confused.  Can anyone recommend a really good tutorial or series of tutorials on transitioning?
> 
> Thanks!



I have worn extension braids (singles) with human hair for years and wouldn't have it any other way. I don't understand why your braids got frizzy after one wash: either they were badly done or your wash method involves a lot of manipulation. The other reason I think that would cause this to happen is if you straightened your hair before braiding. I think hair should be braid stretched before braids are put in or just left in its shrunken state. That way, when you wash your hair there is no shrinking that will create an accordion effect on the braids. 

I don't understand braiders' excuses that they need hair to be straightened in order to braid. I mean they work on a small section at a time. If they plaited all the hair and undid a small section and parted a row of hair that they will be putting several braids in, that narrow section should be easy to manage/comb through and add hair to w/o any problem. I think stylist just don't give a fig about days beyond the moment they work on your hair. If they did, commonsense things like how your hair will react when you wash it should be factored in so they make sure not to leave clients with a problem waiting to happen by straightening the hair knowing it won't stay that way. Also the other excuse that it is necessary for hair to blend in is BS. I have the nappiest hair and I use human hair that is silky and wavy and my hair blends in just fine. Another thing braiders do that can lead to damage is using too much hair per section of your own. That may lead to the added hair yanking your own out. 

If you will be doing your own braids, then I can share my regimen as it is a self-maintenance regimen and involves redoing the braids one at a time and breaks a lot of rules, but it does not cost me retention and I wash my hair twice a week without messing the braids up.  

If you will not be putting the braids in yourself, or if braid extensions are new to you, you need to read this website to learn a good braid regimen: http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html

I don't know what you use as your moisturizer. I am not a fan of braid spray as I think it works like glue and makes hair sticky and hard to undo. I also believe in keeping product away from your scalp or base of braids so you don't get the product collecting at the base of the braid and matting hair up. I think if you must use some moisturizer,  S Curl is easier to wash off. Otherwise I say just maintain moisture from washes involving conditioners as part of the wash and baggy every night to give your hair a moisture infusion.


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:* This washday I applied my homemade quinoa protein con along w/ EVCO for my prepoo to continue the protein/moisture balance.

I also tried the L.O.C. (liquid/water based moisturizer, oil, cream) method of moisturizing. Actually it was more of an improvised LOC. I was so eager to do it that I inadvertently reversed a step. While my hair was dripping wet after my CW, I massaged EVOO, _then_ I applied Giovanni DLI and sealed w/ Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Hydrating Cream. Anyway, so far so good. My hair feels smoother/softer than it did w/o using the cream. I honestly didn't think my hair could get softer/moisturized since I've been doing so well w/ my regimen. But it has.  

KBB SDHC is a light oil-based cream but still provides a good seal. So far, my fine strands prefers it to QB AOHC. The only downside is that it is $16 + shipping for 6.7 oz. Then I have pay again to ship it from my contact in FL to my rock in the Caribbean. I love the cream's texture, light and pleasant fragrance (I got the lavendar/vanilla), the way it feels going on my hair and softness/smoothness/suppleness that it gives my twist out. But I can't afford to continue to pay that much + 2 different shipping costs for so little product. I'm open to suggestions from you ladies on a reasonably priced oil-based cream to incorporate in LOC reggie.

@faithVA Love the wig!!! That's the look I'm going for w/ a sew in.


----------



## faithVA

Thank You Cruzankink!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

Nonie  Thank you!   I wish that I could  do my own braids, but I'm very hair challenged in that sense.


----------



## Cruzankink

@MzSwift Your siggy pics gives me hope. That is tremendous length retention in 3 years. 



hnntrr said:


> But I dont think my hair likes coconut either. I put coconut oil in my hair when I did flat twists on the days between taking out and my install and my hair was nottt feelin great dry and stiff...I thought that would have changed with it gettin warmer but its nott likin it.. I've had more success with using jojoba oil...but I think I need to find something else...jojoba by itself I think is too light and EVOO is too heavy. I wanna try castor oil but I know thats REALLY heavy.


 
@hnntrr Some people don't get along w/ coconut oil. I'm not sure if it was mentioned before but try sweet almond oil. I don't know if it has penetrating capabilities like EVCO but its light and seals well w/o leaving hair heavy or coated. I use it daily as a sealer. I tried castor oil but it was to heavy and suffocated my fine strands. My hair actually felt dry.


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks girl!  And you sound like you're on your way to great retention as well.


----------



## Just11412

i'm doing better with my hair now that i'm exercising, increasing the water intake and taking my vitamins regularly. i'm trying to stick with my regimen as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lately I've noticed that I've been plagued with SSKs like no other. Since this is my first time really dealing with them, I had to do a little research and decided to get over my heart stopping fear of heat and use it at least once a month.

Does anyone have any experience with using heat frequently without the damage?  Any other suggestions on how to combat SSKs?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];18289545]Lately I've noticed that I've been plagued with SSKs like no other. Since this is my first time really dealing with them, I had to do a little research and decided to get over my heart stopping fear of heat and use it at least once a month.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with using heat frequently without the damage? Any other suggestions on how to combat SSKs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
Are you doing something differently? Are you wearing a different protective style than you use to? 

You know I don't know anything about heat   But with the SSK's I am wondering if you changed your regimen or your protective style of choice. I know your hair is getting longer but I'm wondering why now.


----------



## mariefof

Nonie said:


> I have worn extension braids (singles) with human hair for years and wouldn't have it any other way. I don't understand why your braids got frizzy after one wash: either they were badly done or your wash method involves a lot of manipulation. The other reason I think that would cause this to happen is if you straightened your hair before braiding. I think hair should be braid stretched before braids are put in or just left in its shrunken state. That way, when you wash your hair there is no shrinking that will create an accordion effect on the braids.
> 
> I don't understand braiders' excuses that they need hair to be straightened in order to braid. I mean they work on a small section at a time. If they plaited all the hair and undid a small section and parted a row of hair that they will be putting several braids in, that narrow section should be easy to manage/comb through and add hair to w/o any problem. I think stylist just don't give a fig about days beyond the moment they work on your hair. If they did, commonsense things like how your hair will react when you wash it should be factored in so they make sure not to leave clients with a problem waiting to happen by straightening the hair knowing it won't stay that way. Also the other excuse that it is necessary for hair to blend in is BS. I have the nappiest hair and I use human hair that is silky and wavy and my hair blends in just fine. Another thing braiders do that can lead to damage is using too much hair per section of your own. That may lead to the added hair yanking your own out.
> 
> If you will be doing your own braids, then I can share my regimen as it is a self-maintenance regimen and involves redoing the braids one at a time and breaks a lot of rules, but it does not cost me retention and I wash my hair twice a week without messing the braids up.
> 
> If you will not be putting the braids in yourself, or if braid extensions are new to you, you need to read this website to learn a good braid regimen: http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html
> 
> I don't know what you use as your moisturizer. I am not a fan of braid spray as I think it works like glue and makes hair sticky and hard to undo. *I also believe in keeping product away from your scalp or base of braids so you don't get the product collecting at the base of the braid and matting hair up. I think if you must use some moisturizer, S Curl is easier to wash off. Otherwise I say just maintain moisture from washes involving conditioners as part of the wash and baggy every night to give your hair a moisture infusion.*


 
I have had my hair in braids mostly for my transition period for about 14 months and I have noticed that my hair was dry after I remove the braids. I have a bottle of S Curl handy and I will try to spray it over my braids so when I take them out, they are not as dry.After I remove the braids, I usually shampoo and DC followed by moisture before braiding again.

Gladly my hair or edges have not suffered from the braiding (cornrows mostly).

What else am I not doing? I am trying to retain moisture as much as I can.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Are you doing something differently? Are you wearing a different protective style than you use to?
> 
> You know I don't know anything about heat   But with the SSK's I am wondering if you changed your regimen or your protective style of choice. I know your hair is getting longer but I'm wondering why now.



faithVA I haven't changed anything. I still wash once a week and wear Celies 90% of the time.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> faithVA I haven't changed anything. I still wash once a week and wear Celies 90% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I don't have many answers. When my ends stay moisturized and oiled I have few SSKs. When my hair is dry I know I will have problems. When I use gels or things that are meant to hold then I know I will have problems. But my hair has never been long. I know some ladies have started to have issues as their hair got longer.


----------



## MzSwift

NikkiQ-
My SSKs have decreased from moisturizing and heavy sealing my ends at night. I use my spritz or rub in some coneless condish and then seal with a heavy oil. I've even tried vaseline on my ends for heavy sealing.

I also make sure they lay as flat as possible after I M&S so I wrap it up right away.

Maybe someone else can come in with some good tips.


----------



## NikkiQ

MzSwift said:


> @NikkiQ-
> My SSKs have decreased from moisturizing and heavy sealing my ends at night. I use my spritz or rub in some coneless condish and then seal with a heavy oil. I've even tried vaseline on my ends for heavy sealing.
> 
> I also make sure they lay as flat as possible after I M&S so I wrap it up right away.
> 
> Maybe someone else can come in with some good tips.


 
MzSwift are you doing this on loose hair?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Well, henna reduced my ssks but that may not be ideal for some.

 I would suggest alternating dc'ing/medium protein on  just your ends more often following with a locg. Liquid/oil/cream/grease several times a week.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MzSwift

NikkiQ said:


> @MzSwift are you doing this on loose hair?



NikkiQ

No ma'am.  I don't keep my hair loose.  It's either in cornrows, mini braids or celies.  Lately, I've been trying out twists.  In whatever style, I heavy seal the ends of them. HTH!


----------



## cami88

I am kind of depressed. My 5 years natural anniversary is coming up in November and my hair is not where I want it to be length wise. I know this is because the first 2 years I hid my hair under wigs and neglected it. Now that I am actually putting in the work retain length I am seeing results I just wish I'd started doing this from the start.


----------



## MzSwift

It's okay cami88  ((BIG HUG))

We all start somewhere.  And it's good you're seeing results!  That means you're well on your way to getting where you wanna be.  You'll be there in no time


----------



## Channy31

I'm going through a natural hair experiment, I have MBL natural hair but always wear it straight. But really want to try being fully natural.
Ive been fully natural for about 5 weeks now, but im having issues.
So its currently exam period so my hair is in a bun but its just really frizzy and doesn't look good, after about 2 days my hair isn't curly the edges are basically straight and frizzy and puffy.

So basically does anyone have any natural hair styles I can wear which are REALLY low maintenance or any other tips?
P.s. cant braid, dont know anyone that can, cant afford for anyone else to do it for me/dont trust anyone.
Also I have little times because of exams. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Froreal3

cami88 said:


> I am kind of depressed. My 5 years natural anniversary is coming up in November and my hair is not where I want it to be length wise. I know this is because the first 2 years I hid my hair under wigs and neglected it. Now that I am actually putting in the work retain length I am seeing results I just wish I'd started doing this from the start.



You will be just fine girlie. Imagine being natural all your life and having nothing to show for it. Now, that's a prob. I should have knee length hair. lol Nah, but you kwim.


----------



## NikkiQ

MzSwift said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> No ma'am. I don't keep my hair loose. It's either in cornrows, mini braids or celies. Lately, I've been trying out twists. In whatever style, I heavy seal the ends of them. HTH!


 
I'll try sealing with a heavier product starting tonight and see how it goes. My hair stays in Celies.


----------



## hnntrr

MixedGirl said:


> I'm going through a natural hair experiment, I have MBL natural hair but always wear it straight. But really want to try being fully natural.
> Ive been fully natural for about 5 weeks now, but im having issues.
> So its currently exam period so my hair is in a bun but its just really frizzy and doesn't look good, after about 2 days my hair isn't curly the edges are basically straight and frizzy and puffy.
> 
> So basically does anyone have any natural hair styles I can wear which are REALLY low maintenance or any other tips?
> P.s. cant braid, dont know anyone that can, cant afford for anyone else to do it for me/dont trust anyone.
> Also I have little times because of exams.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You can do bantu knot outs, you can do twist outs, you can do braid outs, sooo o much! Plus it helps to define curls in some cases...and change stuff up a bit.

If you cant do braids....twists or flat twist outs are super cute and twisting is really easy you just use two strands of hair instead of 3 like braiding. You just If you know how to do a pony tail you can do a simple braid out. 

Plus with these styles you can moisturize and seal pretty well. You may have some heat damage around the edges where it is straight so that will help blend in the straight pieces. 

My hair is similar in that some of it is straight and some of it is curly...cause of heat damage so those are the things I do...I wash my hair, moisturize and seal and then use a light gel to help hold them then put on a scarf and let it dry overnight...usually by the morning I have pretty defined curls...sometimes if they are still wet Ill hit my head with a COOL blast with my blow drier. Mine only lasts one day cause my hair is so short. But you could possibly get away with a twist out especially since your hair is long enough to pineapple at night. 

I have also notices that not brushing my hair has helped ALOT in my curls forming better...so I only finger detangle at this point, under a steady stream of water...some people use a wide tooth comb...but I have found...as well as others that brushes interupt the curl pattern...if anything use a denman brush.


----------



## greenandchic

Had the worst WnG yesterday - ever! 

I washed my hair the night before, DCed and stretched and tied my hair up in a wrap so that it could dry overnight. I used a thick leave in as a styler.  The next day my hair was slightly damp, but it didn't seem like a big deal, it felt really dry. I sealed with an oil, pinned part of the top up and went on with my day

Fast forward throughout the day, my hair shrunk up to my neck.  It was super cute and I loved it, but by nightfall but hair was a crunchy, mess.  I knew I was going to make it till day two so I slowly took each section, added a creamy heat protectant, detangled and took a blow dryer to it and created a blow out/twist out.

I have to come to terms with the fact that my hair does not like WnG no matter how bad I want it to happen.  I see why some naturals heat train or textlax.  erplexed


----------



## Cruzankink

In doing my hair this morning I realize the reason my hair is not retaining the length that I want is b/c I just don't have patience w/ SSKs. Since I have 5 day twist out, I decided to rock a semi-defined fro. I was seperating some twists that had SSKs. Instead of gently sepearting the twists to minimize any damage the SSKs might have, I just ripped my hair. I've been doing this for the past 3 weeks.  I know.... I'm ashamed.


----------



## DarkJoy

HELP HELP!

My hair was coming out the last couple days.   Things had been smooth sailing and I forgot how extreme stress can have me shedding like a cat! Luckily, with the teas, I maybe had half of what was normal covering my hands, the floors, the sink...  There started to be a lot of breakage too as well as scalp and body eczema flare. 

It won't end tomorrow either. I got a new job (2 jobs now)! And orientation begins tomorrow. Dear lord... as welll as a billion family-oriented thinks on the weekend...

For my hair today I clarified just to be sure it's not product related. If it's product, a clarify stops the breakage and shedding immediately 100% of the time. I have a slight hope that it's the lavendar EO and tea I was using (which is new for me). Right now, I'm sitting in henna as that always soothes my scalp and strengthen strands enough to kill breakage for at least a week.

If my hair keeps coming out from stress I'm gonna have to do a big trim and call it a setback.

Suggestions please, wise ladies?


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> HELP HELP!
> 
> My hair was coming out the last couple days.   Things had been smooth sailing and I forgot how extreme stress can have me shedding like a cat! Luckily, with the teas, I maybe had half of what was normal covering my hands, the floors, the sink...  There started to be a lot of breakage too as well as scalp and body eczema flare.
> 
> It won't end tomorrow either. I got a new job (2 jobs now)! And orientation begins tomorrow. Dear lord... as welll as a billion family-oriented thinks on the weekend...
> 
> For my hair today I clarified just to be sure it's not product related. If it's product, a clarify stops the breakage and shedding immediately 100% of the time. I have a slight hope that it's the lavendar EO and tea I was using (which is new for me). Right now, I'm sitting in henna as that always soothes my scalp and strengthen strands enough to kill breakage for at least a week.
> 
> If my hair keeps coming out from stress I'm gonna have to do a big trim and call it a setback.
> 
> Suggestions please, wise ladies?



Okay it seems like I read something about this situation somewhere a couple of months ago. 

Let me think. 

And you are flaring? Crap! Do a shock with ice water on your scalp. 

I read something about that being done in Europe while getting chemotherapy.

I use ice when I am flaring. Ice packs and cold water.

Let me see if I can remember what to do if having a reaction.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

I am just coming to terms with the fact that my nape is jacked.  right in the center, where my scarf ties...CHEWED UP.  It sucks. plus i always get matting/locs back there, no matter.  i don't understand why, it is the loosest smoothest section of my hair.  When I had locs the ends never locked back there, but now...


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks @HanaKuroi! It's cold water stat! Glad I read this before rinsing out the SM Deep Treatment thats on right now! I'll try a straight cold water rinse and follow with a cup of ice water (with ACV). Eeek!

Man, it's late! But there will be ZERO time to slow this down until Monday night. By then, I could have a thin patch. It's mostly coming out on my left side where the flare is worst. 

Gonna start the multivitamins again tomorrow too.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy this is what I think happened. http://www.newbeauty.com/blog/dailybeauty/2648-are-you-allergic-to-essential-oils/
It doesn't help now but I didn't know this about lavender and rose oil.

I am going to look through my books. 

Is your scalp on fire or itchy?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Ahhh   Fk!!!!   Of course I'm allergic to damn near everything so this WOULD happen to me. Great. Just great.   Well hopefully the clarifyer took it out.

Dont think the stress is helping either--I mean, I even have a mild ulcer flare. This week has been....real. 
Thanks @HanaKuroi!

ETA: Yea. A little itch and sore and a scab on the side where there's the most shed and breakage.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Ahhh   Fk!!!!   Of course I'm allergic to damn near everything so this WOULD happen to me. Great. Just great.   Well hopefully the clarifyer took it out.
> 
> Dont think the stress is helping either--I mean, I even have a mild ulcer flare. This week has been....real.
> Thanks @HanaKuroi!
> 
> ETA: Yea. A little itch and sore and a scab on the side where there's the most shed and breakage.



You have probably gone to bed but I would taje an antihistamine.

I am allergic to everything too. Avocado oil is one of my allergies and everyone wants to put it in everything. My face swells, ears swell itchy and then I get a rash that has ti peel. Ugh! I am allergic to some of these preservatives that they use too.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for all your help HanaKuroi! I didnt have any allergy meds left last night. Got some today, tho! Gotta remember to keep it around...

Avocado oil? Really? That sucks! Aloe is my big one (and its in the AO swimmer 'poo!) so that really kills many options for me as well...castor oil too. Many of the preservatives break off my hair and cause scalp rash/eczema flares and dandruff. Man, this ain't easy!

Glad I know now. So there's yet another ingredient to add to my never-do list.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your help HanaKuroi! I didnt have any allergy meds left last night. Got some today, tho! Gotta remember to keep it around...
> 
> Avocado oil? Really? That sucks! Aloe is my big one (and its in the AO swimmer 'poo!) so that really kills many options for me as well...castor oil too. Many of the preservatives break off my hair and cause scalp rash/eczema flares and dandruff. Man, this ain't easy!
> 
> Glad I know now. So there's yet another ingredient to add to my never-do list.



One of us is going to have to learn to make products that cater to the highly allergic! 

Same thing scalp rash, ezcema flares and breakage. I think I have figured out what to avoid. At least I hope so. 

We'll get through it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy

What does scalp ezema feel like? Is it constantly itchy? Or....I am tryin to figure out why my scalp is itchy 90% of the time....and right now I am in twists and my head is super itchy....and I have noticed that there are scabs forming in some places in my scalp where I guess I am digging because it itches? I dont really know why it itches so much....normally it would go away as soon as I got my relaxer..but now that I am about 4 1/2 months post my head itches constantly...especially if I dont wash it regularly (eta: its been about 2-3 weeks since I last fully washed my hair.) The only way it sorta goes away...or dies down is if I wash it otherwise I am constantly scratching my scalp. 

I do have some dry patches on my arms my doctor said could be dryness or ezema...but i dont know whats going on with my scalp and I dont know what I could be allergic to that is causing it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cruzankink

DarkJoy said:


> HELP HELP!
> 
> My hair was coming out the last couple days.  Things had been smooth sailing and I forgot how extreme stress can have me shedding like a cat! Luckily, with the teas, I maybe had half of what was normal covering my hands, the floors, the sink... There started to be a lot of breakage too as well as scalp and body eczema flare.
> 
> It won't end tomorrow either. I got a new job (2 jobs now)! And orientation begins tomorrow. Dear lord... as welll as a billion family-oriented thinks on the weekend...
> 
> For my hair today I clarified just to be sure it's not product related. If it's product, a clarify stops the breakage and shedding immediately 100% of the time. I have a slight hope that it's the lavendar EO and tea I was using (which is new for me). Right now, I'm sitting in henna as that always soothes my scalp and strengthen strands enough to kill breakage for at least a week.
> 
> If my hair keeps coming out from stress I'm gonna have to do a big trim and call it a setback.
> 
> Suggestions please, wise ladies?


 
Geez @DarkJoy I don't know what to say! You mentioned stress as a culprit for your flare ups. I dont want to impose my beliefs/practices on you or anyone else for that matter, but I find that meditation helps me release/control stress. If meditation doesn't work for you, is there some medication you can take to control the flares? 

Considering that your eczema limits you from experimenting w/ products/ingredients, even natural ones, is there a test you can take to see what provokes the flares? Or is it by trial and error? You've been doing so well I don't want to see you have a set back.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> DarkJoy
> 
> What does scalp ezema feel like? Is it constantly itchy? Or....I am tryin to figure out why my scalp is itchy 90% of the time....and right now I am in twists and my head is super itchy....and I have noticed that there are scabs forming in some places in my scalp where I guess I am digging because it itches? I dont really know why it itches so much....normally it would go away as soon as I got my relaxer..but now that I am about 4 1/2 months post my head itches constantly...especially if I dont wash it regularly (eta: its been about 2-3 weeks since I last fully washed my hair.) The only way it sorta goes away...or dies down is if I wash it otherwise I am constantly scratching my scalp.
> 
> I do have some dry patches on my arms my doctor said could be dryness or ezema...but i dont know whats going on with my scalp and I dont know what I could be allergic to that is causing it. Any thoughts?



I think you are allergic to the twist hair. 

Have you had  this happen with just your natural hair?

Did you soak the hair in vinegar and hot water? 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy next time your scalp flares try ice water on your scalp.( I would say AVJ on your scalp but you are allergic.)  Then a clay wash and neutrogena tgel on your scalp and rinse with cool water. Apply hydrocortisone ointment, if you are still itchy. You can use the hydrocortisone cream or gel but read the ingredients. I can only use ointments because the creams and gels have a preservative in them that I am allergic to.

Air dry and don't put anything on your scalp for a day or two or anything complicated on your hair for a couple of days too.

Eta: take a benydryl at night so you don't scratch in your sleep!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks @HanaKuroi and @Cruzankink for your concerns and advice.  

I am much better now. Hana helped a lot (cant thank you enough!) and now my flare is gone. It was most likely _*a new found allergy to lavendar. *_Geez... EVERYONE can use lav. What a bummer. 

*Hana*, how's your internal allergies? It's funny cuz I only have 1 medication (penicillin) and one nut allergy. And a sensitivity to dairy--too much causes eczema flares. But my skin and hair? Forget it! seems 70% of products are off the table. Anyway Thanks again!

*Cruzankink*, yea it's trial by error. It's a good thing I usually try only 1 or 2 ingredients at a time. This way I can keep track of reaction. It's sloooooow going getting a staple of products, even 'natural' and 'organic' Those always have chemical emulsifiers and chemical preservatives that irritate my skin or break hair. No worries about the mediation suggestion! I used to a lot (before I had kids ) but now my mind is too busy to even sit down! Creative pursuits help but it's a matter of time and energy. Grr!

@hnntrr--yea, my scalp feels like that plus it will flake--A LOT. Not dandruff just skin breaking down too fast. Hana could be right--if you read back, I had an extreme reaction to synthetic hair last fall. I still have the facial scars for my troubles. Now, I only use human hair.

And yea, eczema comes in patches on your body as well. Like I said earlier stress, too much dairy and the wrong products will set it off. Which is why I make most my products. The teas have helped tremendously. ALso, if my regular pollen allergies/hay fever is acting up, best be sure the eczema is happening too. They are connected. HTH.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I cannot wash my face with any cleanser. Even from the dermatologist. I will use plain water and a washcloth. Sometimes plain lye soap. Any and every soap, face wash, fce cleanser makes my break out with either eczema or allergic reaction. Itchy and swollen face, eyelids swollen shut or nearly. Ears red and swollen. Then they peel and itch and may bleed.

I have no allergies to antibiotics. I am super sensitive to all narcotics to the point that is listed as an allergy. All I can take for pain is motrin or tylenol. Even after surgery. So far I have had no major surgery.

I don't drink milk and seldom use dairy. 

Wool is a nightmare. So of course no lanolin. Preservatives in cosmetics/hair/lotions cause reactions.

I have had allergy testing and I need to have more. I am ppd allergic.

Free and clear detergents only or eo scented.

I look for hair products that use food grade preservatives  or vegan if possible.

Eta: if I sweat and i don't immediately shower I will break out in a rash.

If my face gets sweaty I will get a rash.

I get flares in humid climates really bad. My body like dry and cold. I haven't had a flare on my body since living in Alaska.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

whoa HanaKuroi! You are ultra sensitive! I asked to see if there was a correlation to internal allergies/reactions vs dermatologic.

Mine seem to be somewhat separate, dairy and, to a degree, pencillin can flare everything up.

Yea, we definitely have to dome up with a sensitives line!


----------



## DarkJoy

Update: 

Meanwhile, last night I henna'd then used Aphogee 2min, then DC'd with AO blue camo, tea and acv rinsed. Damn! Different head of hair! Soft, moisturized and my twist out is really popping. No scalp itchies or hair falling out. 

She's back to her regular tempermental self and in need of a trim. I need another 3 inches so I can cute my fro into a nice style. So for now, will just dust this weekend.


----------



## ronie

Happy to hear your hair is back on track DarkJoy. Ouf that was a closed one.


----------



## faithVA

ronie said:


> Happy to hear your hair is back on track DarkJoy. Ouf that was a closed one.



I second that. Glad everything is better.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> whoa HanaKuroi! You are ultra sensitive! I asked to see if there was a correlation to internal allergies/reactions vs dermatologic.
> 
> Mine seem to be somewhat separate, dairy and, to a degree, pencillin can flare everything up.
> 
> Yea, we definitely have to dome up with a sensitives line!



My short answer is no. Lolol

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

My derm told me that once you have a bad allergic reaction it xan cause you to become chemically sensitive to almost everything.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

I guess my struggle level has decreased over the months. I would downgrade it from struggle to more of challenged  But I'm making progress.

I tried that temporary rinse  WHAT A WASTE OF TIME  I've tried henna, rinsed, demi-permanent. I don't have time for that. So I am back to my permanent color but this time around I am adding protein in my regimen. Friday, I did an overnight DC with AOWC. It didn't really work but I figured I would try it. Then I shampooed with 4 Naturals. I did a protein treatment with ION Extreme Care and conditioner rinsed with Deva Curl One. My hair said, stop playing  So I DCd with ORS Hair Mayonaisse. I am revisiting this DC. It worked ok  but it is going in the give-away box. My hair felt stronger with the protein but it was harder than usual. Gave it 72 hours before doing my color. 

Last night I colored using the Naturtint #2. I wasn't sure it would work since I had so much product on my hair. I had my hair in flat twists. I didn't even take them down. I put the color on the roots of the flat twists, then went back and massage the color in. Then I took down each flat twist and worked the color in. I let it sit for 40 minutes under a baggy. I rinsed, used their shampoo (it was rough), followed with their protective creme and then conditioner rinsed with the Deva Curl One. I used the As I Am Leave-In (luv, luv), Farasues Hair Fertilizer and Shea Moisture Smoothie. My hair felt hard. Not sure if it was the Farasues or the Shea Moisture. I then 2 strand twisted with one of the Curlove samples. 

My color came out nice. No more grays (sigh of relief). The color took nicely even too my edges. My hair isn't super soft but it feels pretty good considering I used protein, a crazy shampoo, colored my hair and didn't follow up with a DC. And I didn't notice any additional breakage.

So I will monitor my hair over the next few weeks. I am going to color every 8 to 12 weeks but I will find a way to just do my roots. I am going to try the Shea Moisture Color. 

For the rest of the year I will just be fine tuning my regimen and my products.


----------



## DarkJoy

Glad your struggle is not a struggle anymore faithVA. That is a major accomplishment!! And...well...considering how  much she went through with that last routine--wow! Strong too! You know my hair would be all up in the sink with color.  I'm genuinely happy for you!

Ahem... on another note---prepare yourselves ladies! I'm trying jojoba oil for the first time in my life. Using it to seal my hurr. I just cowashed and tea sprayed. that's all routine. will see how she reacts with the new addition.... 

I know... I need to stop experimenting with ingredients so close together--but I need to get a base of raw materials that I can work with for mixtressing. cross your fingers.


----------



## RngdeCurls

I could definitely use some help.

Since I started on the pill, I've been experiencing a lot more breakage. Before I started using it, I could wash, detangle and condition my hair with very few hairs left over in my comb or tub. I recently quit my job to focus on finishing school so I can't afford to change prescriptions; the one I'm on now is free through my insurance. I've tried biotin, msm and fish oil tablets, but none of them got me back to my pre-pill days.

Any advice?


----------



## Cruzankink

RngdeCurls said:


> I could definitely use some help.
> 
> Since I started on the pill, I've been experiencing a lot more breakage. Before I started using it, I could wash, detangle and condition my hair with very few hairs left over in my comb or tub. I recently quit my job to focus on finishing school so I can't afford to change prescriptions; the one I'm on now is free through my insurance. I've tried biotin, msm and fish oil tablets, but none of them got me back to my pre-pill days.
> 
> Any advice?


 
RngdeCurls Im no doctor but sounds to me like you have a hormone imbalance and not a vitamin/mineral difficiency that's why biotin, msm and fish oil would not work. I know some pregnant women deal w/ this issue during and/or after pregancy. If it is hormonal, unless your body gets used to it, changing your presciption to a low dose hormone may be inevitable to save your hair.


----------



## faithVA

RngdeCurls said:


> I could definitely use some help.
> 
> Since I started on the pill, I've been experiencing a lot more breakage. Before I started using it, I could wash, detangle and condition my hair with very few hairs left over in my comb or tub. I recently quit my job to focus on finishing school so I can't afford to change prescriptions; the one I'm on now is free through my insurance. I've tried biotin, msm and fish oil tablets, but none of them got me back to my pre-pill days.
> 
> Any advice?



Drop by your cvs or walgreen and see what they have for hormonal balance and women issues. You probably only need a slight rebalancing. If you have a health food store those are good places to check as well. I don't have a particular brand in mind.


----------



## RngdeCurls

That sounds spot on actually.  I was trying to treat acne and my dermatologist determined that I do have a hormone imbalance. I had no idea that that would effect my hair too. Wow. I definitely need to poke around at my local CVS, I didn't even know that I could buy something for hormonal balance.

Thanks a lot, you ladies are awesome. I really hope this helps me get my hair back on track.


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> I think you are allergic to the twist hair.
> 
> Have you had  this happen with just your natural hair?
> 
> Did you soak the hair in vinegar and hot water?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



My head itches regardless of what I do. I think the only reason it hasn't with just my hair is cause I wash often to prevent itching...if i dont wash frequently I itch and scabs occur. Not sure whats happening, there are more than a few scabs in my head..just like I got relaxed. I am taking these out maybe tonight. I just don't know what to do with it between install and even then i dont know if I should change the extension style or stay with what I have been doing...


----------



## Cruzankink

*UPDATE:*

I been doing the LOC system of moisturizing for the past 3 weeks. I love it. It does seal in moisture so much better than just sealing w/ EVOO. The only downside is that the cream base moisturizer I'm using is too costly for the amount of product I'm getting. I'm still looking for something less expensive that works just as well.  

I'm noticing that my bantu knot outs/twist out only last about 2-3 days v. 5 days when my hair was shorter. This is so even when I minipinapple my hair at night.  I thought my styles would last longer the longer my hair gets but I was wrong. However, it does not take long to retwist/reknot my styles.


----------



## hnntrr

Used coconut oil last night and it is confirmed. Hair does not like coconut oil, feels hard and meh so. Washing tonight with coconut cowash i will keep using jojoba oil till I can get avacado oil to try.


----------



## DarkJoy

Your hair is still hanging on to some damage hnntrr? I recall there might be some left?

My hair HATED coconut oil when it was damaged. Once the bulk of it was gone they became BFFs. It's weird how things can change...so don't give up! But then again, it may never like it. No worries...and good for trying twice. Always good to give stuff a 2nd chance. So many things out there to PJ! 

I'm curious about the avo oil! Update us on that. Haven't tried it myself, so just bein nosey as usual :lol.


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy said:


> Your hair is still hanging on to some damage hnntrr? I recall there might be some left?
> 
> My hair HATED coconut oil when it was damaged. Once the bulk of it was gone they became BFFs. It's weird how things can change...so don't give up! But then again, it may never like it. No worries...and good for trying twice. Always good to give stuff a 2nd chance. So many things out there to PJ!
> 
> I'm curious about the avo oil! Update us on that. Haven't tried it myself, so just bein nosey as usual :lol.




Yeah, I still have a bit of heat damage I think...at least an inch in some areas. It seemed like it liked it more with the relaxed ends than now with most of the damage off. Not sure. Gonna try a few more things hopefully. I am just tired of it being sooooo dry. 

The only times it was soft and bouncy was when I used, shea moisture coconut oil and eco styler for my bantu knots when it was still relaxed...ever since then its been really nice wet but still dries pretty hard and I am not sure why.


eta: Just washed my hair and even wet it felt dry and kinda hard. Def not using coconut until I try something else. I think I may need to shampoo my hair as well.

I have some shampoo's from lush that I am going to try when I have more time to sit with my hair. I am going to skip washing tomorrow and do a moisturizing pre-poo with conditioner and honey and shampoo and overnight baggy I think. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## hnntrr

ALRIGHT YALL. Im about to shampo my hair with Blousy by LUSH. I am going to do it with out doing a pre-poo :O...justttt to see howwwww moisturizing it is since it does have a bit of sulphate in it....if I dont have to use a pre-poo great. If I do...next time I clarify hopefully that will help.

The plan is to shampoo ONCE, then immediately DC overnight. Results in the morning. Im scared you guys. Hopefully a overnight DC will help if it does strip my hair then ill do a 20 minute protein condish and wig it through the weekend.'

_eta: Soooooo far so good. This was actually the first time I had to go through and use a wide tooth come to detangle under water. I could nottt get through my hair with my fingers. So after I sectioned off and detangled, I went through in 4 sections and shampoo'd. The shampoo didnt really later much at first but I didnt use much. It felt good going on and when I rinsed it out it felt pretty clean but it had a tiny bit of softness to it I was NOT used to ...not very stripped at all which was surprising. I detangled again with conditioner and omgoodness. It felt really great. Soft and almost silky. Albeit still alittle dry (cause its been dry for the past few weeks) but it felt heavy and fluffy which it hadnt been feeling like before. Needless to say I cowashed twice, once rinsing out and once leaving in and I am doing to DC overnight and rinse out in the morning...if I can last that long. DC'ing with Aubry Organics WC_


----------



## hairqueen7

What does it mean if my hair doesn't give me a sleek look with no type of gels,jams jelly etc it just for the moment wen I use a brush n then once its styled its back to looking thick n coarse


----------



## DarkJoy

We need more hairqueen7. Products and regimen, please!

sounds like things are looking up for your hair @hnntrr! yay!


----------



## ronie

Does anyone have those random relaxer straight strands? When I first bc in January I noticed those straight hairs and thought they could have been  heat damage from my blow drying days while transitioning. I did not totally believe that cause they were isolated strands in the middle of perfectly coiled strands, and my last blow dry was since August.  So I said I ll give it some more time. I examined my head last night looking for these suckers and they are straight from root to tip, meaning they grow out like that. I wore an Afro and I had these little strands hanging out like nobody's business. I cut them for the sake of the style. They annoy me more than my grays at this point.i never pull out any of my grays. At first I counted 9, but last night there were 12.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## hnntrr

ronie said:


> Does anyone have those random relaxer straight strands? When I first bc in January I noticed those straight hairs and thought they could have been  heat damage from my blow drying days while transitioning. I did not totally believe that cause they were isolated strands in the middle of perfectly coiled strands, and my last blow dry was since August.  So I said I ll give it some more time. I examined my head last night looking for these suckers and they are straight from root to tip, meaning they grow out like that. I wore an Afro and I had these little strands hanging out like nobody's business. I cut them for the sake of the style. They annoy me more than my grays at this point.i never pull out any of my grays. At first I counted 9, but last night there were 12.  Thanks for your input.



I have that same exact problem on the crown of my head. Atm most of it is heat damage. However mine does tend to wave now instead of being straight. It could be heat damaged, someone once told me heat damage sneaks up on you like a ninja, it could be weeks or months and nothin them boom. Straight as all get out.


----------



## faithVA

ronie said:


> Does anyone have those random relaxer straight strands? When I first bc in January I noticed those straight hairs and thought they could have been  heat damage from my blow drying days while transitioning. I did not totally believe that cause they were isolated strands in the middle of perfectly coiled strands, and my last blow dry was since August.  So I said I ll give it some more time. I examined my head last night looking for these suckers and they are straight from root to tip, meaning they grow out like that. I wore an Afro and I had these little strands hanging out like nobody's business. I cut them for the sake of the style. They annoy me more than my grays at this point.i never pull out any of my grays. At first I counted 9, but last night there were 12.  Thanks for your input.




I have plenty of them, but because I color my hair I can't tell if they are gray hairs or regular hair. The longer my hair gets the worse they get because most of my hair will shrink up to 2" and then I have these 4" hairs that just hang out  The hair in my crown is straight as well. But it just grows that way. It has very little pattern to it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I just used the Bask vanilla whiskey repairative hair soak. It has no aloe vera. 

It went on smooth. I could have used less product. I am heavy handed. I have more than 3/4ths left. I really coated my strands. I could squeeze it out of my 4 celies. I have 4a/b  cbl length hair. 

It is pretty expensive. I think I like it better than curl junkie repair me. 

The protein in this product is quinoa.

I should probably do a review somewhere.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Oooo! Thanks for thinking of me HanaKuroi! This sounds like a lovely product. Cant wait for a full review!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Oooo! Thanks for thinking of me HanaKuroi! This sounds like a lovely product. Cant wait for a full review!



I am lazy. I probably won't actually do a review. 

If I am blown away possibly. 

What protein are you using?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I am lazy. I probably won't actually do a review.
> 
> If I am blown away possibly.
> 
> What protein are you using?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Lol. I am using the aphogee 2min. Surprisingly, my hair lives it. After this I will try another natural brand to compare. I don't like that it has amodimethicone. The good thing is it stops those little c's.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Lol. I am using the aphogee 2min. Surprisingly, my hair lives it. After this I will try another natural brand to compare. I don't like that it has amodimethicone. The good thing is it stops those little c's.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I am afraid of cones. For. Real.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Forever in Bloom

HanaKuroi said:


> I am afraid of cones. For. Real.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Me. Too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

Well HanaKuroi and Forever in Bloom, I am too. The regular dimethicone makes my hair break and fall out. *amo*dimethicone doesnt seem to bother. However, I would like to get away from it all together. I was just desperate at the time for a stronger protein. Aphogee 2min is ALL chemical too. When this is out I will buy one of Hana's aloe-free suggestions


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Well HanaKuroi and Forever in Bloom, I am too. The regular dimethicone makes my hair break and fall out. amodimethicone doesnt seem to bother. However, I would like to get away from it all together. I was just desperate at the time for a stronger protein. Aphogee 2min is ALL chemical too. When this is out I will buy one of Hana's aloe-free suggestions



The important thing was to stop the breakage!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey ladies! New natural here....I've been natural for a little over a month and transitioned for 15 months. What can I do about frizzy ends? If they are fuzzy at the end of my twists does that mean I need a trim? Or just some tlc? Seems like I wouldn't need one already since I just cut my relaxed ends off, but some was already natural from breakage.

I've been doing a lot of wash and gos as my go to style, so I've ended up with a lot of ssks, I've trimmed some and left some there, but they do seem to cause more tangles and get shed hair tangled up.

A couple days ago I put in chunky twists on dry hair with  Shea moisture deep treatment and coconut oil. My ends look a little fuzzy now so seems like it will result in a frizzy twistout.

I deep condition weekly but admit since I got w&g happy I haven't been moisturizing a ton bc I wet it daily and seal with coconut oil.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3524 said:
			
		

> Leslie_C[/USER];18409721]Hey ladies! New natural here....I've been natural for a little over a month and transitioned for 15 months. What can I do about frizzy ends? If they are fuzzy at the end of my twists does that mean I need a trim? Or just some tlc? Seems like I wouldn't need one already since I just cut my relaxed ends off, but some was already natural from breakage.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of wash and gos as my go to style, so I've ended up with a lot of ssks, I've trimmed some and left some there, but they do seem to cause more tangles and get shed hair tangled up.
> 
> A couple days ago I put in chunky twists on dry hair with  Shea moisture deep treatment and coconut oil. My ends look a little fuzzy now so seems like it will result in a frizzy twistout.
> 
> I deep condition weekly but admit since I got w&g happy I haven't been moisturizing a ton bc I wet it daily and seal with coconut oil.



Welcome Leslie. You need to seal your ends with something heavier than what you seal your hair with. The ends of natural hair tend to be more porous than the rest of the hair and dry out much faster. There are several things you can try. First mist your ends with water before sealing and then

1. Try a heavier oil on your ends: Olive Oil, Castor Oil, Hempseed, Wheat Germ Oil

2. Try a butter on your ends or something like Shea Moisture Smoothie

3. Try a cream on your ends like Taliah Waajid Curling Cream

4. Try layering with an oil and then a butter or an oil and then a cream.


----------



## greenandchic

^^^
What faithVA said.

I use a butter to seal my ends.  Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade has been great for my hair.  For a drugstore purchase, Nubian Heritage  Evoo & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter works great on the ends as well.


----------



## Priss Pot

My hair has been behaving so much better since I figured out the hard water / clarifying issue over a month ago.  Of course I still have my usual natural hair struggles that are inevitable (tangles, keeping hair moisturized, etc), but I feel my hair is back to normal now.

My hair is low density so I have to be careful with heavy products, but heavy oils/butters have been working best for me in terms of keeping moisture sealed in.  I have to use a light hand, but shea butter and castor oil have been my 2 go-to sealants recently.


----------



## hnntrr

I feel like I have been wearing this wig forever, when in all actuality its only been 2 - 2 1/2 weeks. I have noticed a little bit of growth since I have been p/sing with wigs and twists. About an 3/4's of an inch since I BC'd. My bangs were eyebrow length when I cut them and are now mid eyeball, my sides/crown is also a bit longer too. So I am all yay for the length.

My curl pattern still hasn't shown its true form yet. I can feel ringlets in my head when I wash...but my hair...has been feeling...a bit dry? for lack of a better word. 

I stopped co-washing so much ( I have washed once this week) to see if that would help curl formations...and it seems to have. When I delay washing my curl pattern is tighter than if I wash and co-wash it more often. Which I dont know if that means I have a looser pattern when its more moisturized? Or if thats my true texture or if when I wait a week between washes....if thats the truer texture it just feels dryer.. Not really sure at the moment. Its been feeling a little rough since I havnt been washing it every other day and I will go back to co washing at least 3 times a week next week, and start green housing on DC days...my hair just doesnt like me. Not really sure what to do. 

I dont have to worry about it TOO much since I have been wearing a wig but its still like. UGH. I cant wear my own hair at this point....I cant put heat on it because I have some pretty nasty heat damage on the ends still. So at this point the only thing I CAN do is wigs /twists/braids and my own hair is thinner than I thought so doing knot outs arent working atm with it being so short 

Not sure what to do to get my hair on point while spending the summer p/sing.


----------



## Leslie_C

Ask and you shall receive! Thanks faithVA and greenandchic! I saturated my ends with agree moisture curl enhancing smoothie because that's what I had on hand that you mentioned and sealed with castor oil and they look better already. Today I undid the twists I had in all week and fluffed my hair out and pinned it to the side...I like it! this is my first style I've written besides a wash and go or bun, and this past week chunky twists. I'm starting to venture out a little!


----------



## Igotstripes

I'm so frustrated !! My hair was doing so great then I started staying at my grandma house...I think it caused some sort of copper build up or something. My hair feels like hay plus my curls aren't forming like they do. im not sure what to do! especially since I am supposed to get kinky twist tomorrow for prom....should I still get them? how should i fix whatever this stuff is going on with my hair. thank ya'll (


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346095 said:
			
		

> Igotstripes[/USER];18427751]I'm so frustrated !! My hair was doing so great then I started staying at my grandma house...I think it caused some sort of copper build up or something. My hair feels like hay plus my curls aren't forming like they do. im not sure what to do! especially since I am supposed to get kinky twist tomorrow for prom....should I still get them? how should i fix whatever this stuff is going on with my hair. thank ya'll (


 
Sounds like you need to chelate or clarify. You may have mineral deposits. Do you have time to wash your hair before you get your kinky twists? Is the person who will put in the twist going to wash your hair?


----------



## DarkJoy

Seconding faithVA's suggestion. A swimmers shampoo and a long moisturizing DC would get you back in shape.


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you need to chelate or clarify. You may have mineral deposits. Do you have time to wash your hair before you get your kinky twists? Is the person who will put in the twist going to wash your hair?



thanks! I might have time if I just blow dry my hair. are there any ways to chelate with stuff one may have in the kitchen? nobody is here to take me anywhere lol. and no, i think all she does is the twisting part


----------



## Igotstripes

DarkJoy said:


> Seconding faithVA's suggestion. A swimmers shampoo and a long moisturizing DC would get you back in shape.



Thank you! i will write this down. hopefully someone can take me in the morning to the store ://


----------



## faithVA

Igotstripes said:


> thanks! I might have time if I just blow dry my hair. are there any ways to chela te with stuff one may have in the kitchen? nobody is here to take me anywhere lol. and no, i think all she does is the twisting part


 
This area isn't my specialty. Maybe one of the other ladies can help out.

I think you can clarify with some baking soda. You may want to do a search on LHCF or the internet.


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> This area isn't my specialty. Maybe one of the other ladies can help out.
> 
> I think you can clarify with some baking soda. You may want to do a search on LHCF or the internet.



thank you for your help!


----------



## DarkJoy

I have clarified with baking soda with no ill effects on my hair. But you DO have to be careful. Just add a spoon to a very large cup of water, work it in REAL FAST and rinse it out.  It opens the cuticles all the way so you HAVE to follow it with an ACV rinse to close the cuticles (unless you follow with the aloe juice below, THEN you ACV).

Aloe juice is supposed to be a chelating agent. It is actually used to chelate in  most natural swimmers shampoos, like Aubrey Organics Swimmers Shampoo as the active chelating ingredient.

Igotstripes


----------



## Igotstripes

DarkJoy said:


> I have clarified with baking soda with no ill effects on my hair. But you DO have to be careful. Just add a spoon to a very large cup of water, work it in REAL FAST and rinse it out.  It opens the cuticles all the way so you HAVE to follow it with an ACV rinse to close the cuticles (unless you follow with the aloe juice below, THEN you ACV).
> 
> Aloe juice is supposed to be a chelating agent. It is actually used to chelate in  most natural swimmers shampoos, like Aubrey Organics Swimmers Shampoo as the active chelating ingredient.



They don't have either of those things but thanks ..i just read about the aubrey one too lol. did you like that one? also if i don't take care of this right now will my hair be okay? and do you think it'd be cool to get the twists and them spritz aloe juice on it


----------



## DarkJoy

Igotstripes said:


> They don't have either of those things but thanks ..i just read about the aubrey one too lol. did you like that one? also if i don't take care of this right now will my hair be okay? and do you think it'd be cool to get the twists and them spritz aloe juice on it



Depends on how long you leave the twists in. A week? You'll probably be OK-ish. Two weeks might be pushing it. It's gonna be breaking even while it's in the twists longer than that. 

I have fine hair fragile so too much mineral deposits and build-up = bald headed  

I use the AO swimmers very sparingly as my hair hates aloe (it makes it break off), I got it for my daughter who swims every week. Works wonders.  I use the regular chemical swimmers shampoo from Mane and Tail once a month or 6 weeks or so. Works well! Igotstripes

If your hair likes aloe, you can make your own braid spray with it in a sprayer with distilled water, aloe, your hair's favorite oils and maybe some condish... I make my own spray for my crochet braids...


----------



## Igotstripes

DarkJoy said:


> Depends on how long you leave the twists in. A week? You'll probably be OK-ish. Two weeks might be pushing it. It's gonna be breaking even while it's in the twists longer than that.
> 
> I have fine hair fragile so too much mineral deposits and build-up = bald headed
> 
> I use the AO swimmers very sparingly as my hair hates aloe (it makes it break off), I got it for my daughter who swims every week. Works wonders.  I use the regular chemical swimmers shampoo from Mane and Tail once a month or 6 weeks or so. Works well! Igotstripes
> 
> If your hair likes aloe, you can make your own braid spray with it in a sprayer with distilled water, aloe, your hair's favorite oils and maybe some condish... I make my own spray for my crochet braids...



I would have the twists for a while so maybe i should wait...thanks for being honest lol. thank I'll try to.find those shampoos!


----------



## hnntrr

I duno whats going on with my hair. Right now I am doing a overnight DC. Its been under a wig for about 2 weeks now. Im gonna wake up tomorrow rinse, and m/s. I am 5 months 4 days post relaxer and 1 month and 21 days post BC.

Can anyone give me a hint as to what my hair is doing? I havnt flat ironed in about 2 months so there has been NO heat on my hair at all. But I am sure the ends are really heat damaged.

Im just so confused atm. I am going to p/s all summer/fall (wigs/braids) probably will wig and braid it for a full year. But is this normal? I dont know what its going. 

This is my roots damp with no product. Theres two of my hair overall with dc.
Ill take more in the morning when I rinse

eta:
My edges are growing back in since I started wigging yay.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have heat damage at the ends of my hair in the front. Heat damage doesn't go away. It either gets cut off or gets a bit curlier with protein. hnntrr

My swirly and loosely curled ends in the front are here to stay. It isn't breaking and I can't cut it or my hair would be uneven. I could add perm rods I suppose. 

Is it breaking?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Your roots look great hnntrr! And yea, with the full shot, heat damage all over. Hana is correct about your options. You will always be in here worrying until those ends are gone. Theyre obviously messing up whatever you're trying to do and you cant get a clear picture of what you're working with while the damage is still there. Once you get a length of ng you like, I say do another chop and be done. You'll be way happier.


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi:  True, that makes sense. And I have a little breakage but not a ton, more shedding that breakage thank god but its short pieces that I think are coming from the heat damaged part.

DarkJoy: yeah maybe ill do that and thanks! They feel nice, its just the ends that suck atm. I think I am going to wait just long enough so that it gets to a length that i can p/s in braids comfortably and cut the heat damage off. It kinda sucks I have to do another chop, but at least this time it will be nicer...and ill get someone to i it for me so its not uneven hahaa. Tbh I think its those ends that are making my hair feel so dry.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr I just want to tell you that you will have a successful hair journey. It will have bumps of course. 

You include pictures and describe what is going on very well.

 Most importantly you are patient and you listen. You try your best and  with a good attitude. I can tell you research. You are doing your job.  I appreciate that about you. 

You will get there! This is a journey and you will make it!



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Hey ladies I need a little bit of advice of how to stop all my shedding!  I have just finished uni assessment period and now on holidays til next term so I attribute all my shedding and balding to stress  plus I haven't been very well.

Anybody gt any methods to help me fill in this hair!!! I'm considering garlic for any future shedding but just need ideas Dior filling in my hair, its not looking to shabby so I can't really complain!! TIA x


----------



## hnntrr

kinky curlygenie said:


> Hey ladies I need a little bit of advice of how to stop all my shedding!  I have just finished uni assessment period and now on holidays til next term so I attribute all my shedding and balding to stress  plus I haven't been very well.
> 
> Anybody gt any methods to help me fill in this hair!!! I'm considering garlic for any future shedding but just need ideas Dior filling in my hair, its not looking to shabby so I can't really complain!! TIA x



You can use the garlic, I think there are other supplements that help as well, especially if its a health issue (thyroid for example). I use a tea mixture to help with my shedding and it seemed to help a lot when I was wearing my hair out. 

A lot of people from what I have seen on here use a base mix of black tea, green tea and chamomile to start out, then branch out from there adding or eliminating what they need. 

You will never stop shedding completely. Our hair is gonna shed regardless, but your right.... its about HOW much sheds...if its an excessive amount thats bad and can be related to stress other health issues...but *again this is recycled info* I've heard you can shed 50 - 100 hairs a day, but you also have to make sure its not breakage as well (sheds have the little bulb at the end). 

Try the garlic, try the tea, search the forums for shedding _reducing_ recipes, there are tons on here.


----------



## DarkJoy

I say tea like hnntrr. Even if you only have Earl grey. Just pour it over your head after a wash and put the deep condish on. Stops shedding right away. I was a heavy shedder and now barely anything.

Also what are the products in current rotation? You make changes a week or two before the shedding began?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## kinky curlygenie

hnntrr said:
			
		

> You can use the garlic, I think there are other supplements that help as well, especially if its a health issue (thyroid for example). I use a tea mixture to help with my shedding and it seemed to help a lot when I was wearing my hair out.
> 
> A lot of people from what I have seen on here use a base mix of black tea, green tea and chamomile to start out, then branch out from there adding or eliminating what they need.
> 
> You will never stop shedding completely. Our hair is gonna shed regardless, but your right.... its about HOW much sheds...if its an excessive amount thats bad and can be related to stress other health issues...but *again this is recycled info* I've heard you can shed 50 - 100 hairs a day, but you also have to make sure its not breakage as well (sheds have the little bulb at the end).
> 
> Try the garlic, try the tea, search the forums for shedding reducing recipes, there are tons on here.



Yes it's definately shed hair but I've never had this much shed hair before so I'm wondering what is going on!!! I think I may try the tea method first before I try anything else. Apart from that i'm guna be increasing the tlc  



			
				DarkJoy said:
			
		

> I say tea like hnntrr. Even if you only have Earl grey. Just pour it over your head after a wash and put the deep condish on. Stops shedding right away. I was a heavy shedder and now barely anything.
> 
> Also what are the products in current rotation? You make changes a week or two before the shedding began?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Thanks nothing has really changed in my regi it's very simple haven't dcd in a while buy ive never been a heavy shedder before except when I was relaxed but that was due to bad hair care practices :-/


**Thanks a lot ladies off to get so tea recipes  **


----------



## hnntrr

Almost out of conditioner. Trying to decide if I want to try Aubrey GPB instead of WC this time. My hair has been feeling a little dry lately, even if I DC overnight. 

I am thinking I may need to shampoo again? My parents house has soft water, and my apartment had hard water...so maybe thats contributing to the dryness. 

If thats the case I think I might run to whole foods and get Aubrey GPB... is there anything else I should try? Still on curly gurl method....however... Using one shampoo with a mild sulphate twice a month.

So id possibly get Aubrey GPB and try that aloe vera stuff people have suggested to me? Jojoba oil has been workin well. I think I might mix it with some castor oil my mom has to see if that works.

Otherwise just really frustrated with my curls.

Maybe I will DC tonight with what I have left and put my twists back in tonight/tomorrow. I need a break from this wig.


----------



## Tiana_Sade

Hey girls,

Really struggling with my hair! From what I can feel its growing out 4a/4b/4c in different sections of my head. I bc'd in February last relaxer was in December 2012. Currently using as I am leave in and curl pudding, tresemme naturals conditioner and shampooing 2x a month. My hair is so coarse and dry, as I am appears to be ok when hair is damp but as soon as its dry, it feels like a scour pad! My curls are there (tight cork screw curls) but hardly defined. 

Any recommendations for moisturised curls? Also how do u stop curls from going completely flat after sleep or laying down? I always wake up with a flat patch :/


----------



## hnntrr

I think my hair is so dry because....its a dry climate AND i dont really drink water cause (dont shoot me) I really dislike water, like it all tastes either coppery, or plastic, or glassy and I really hate that sooo much. 

Gonna dry drinking more tea to up my water intake, figure out some water I like cause ugh the water in DC/MD is horrible.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=239906 said:
			
		

> Tiana_Sade[/USER];18470235]Hey girls,
> 
> Really struggling with my hair! From what I can feel its growing out 4a/4b/4c in different sections of my head. I bc'd in February last relaxer was in December 2012. Currently using as I am leave in and curl pudding, tresemme naturals conditioner and shampooing 2x a month. My hair is so coarse and dry, as I am appears to be ok when hair is damp but as soon as its dry, it feels like a scour pad! My curls are there (tight cork screw curls) but hardly defined.
> 
> Any recommendations for moisturised curls? Also how do u stop curls from going completely flat after sleep or laying down? I always wake up with a flat patch :/


 
What are you using after the As I Am leave-in?


----------



## Cruzankink

Missed y'all!!! I hope all is well w/ everyone. Just got back from vacation.  Trust, I needed it. 

*UPDATE:* I had my hair professionally done since my last salon visit in Oct. 2011. It was nothing elaborate just cornrowed up w/ hair extension/weave turned into a bun. All I wanted was something that would last throughout my vacation w/ no major maintenance. Its amazing that a style so simple can make you look so different. I got lots of compliments. The style made me miss my long hair too. I am definately going to incorporate hair pieces/extensions in my protective styling. 

As you may know, I have been battling dry bushy ends. When I let out my cornrows yesterday my hair was still soft and supple and my ends never felt better!!! I guess keeping them protected for two weeks increased its moisture retention. 

Unfortunately, I used a sulfate poo when cleasing my hair since I had some type of silcone based product the hair dresser used. Although I did an oil rince and moisturizing DC, my hair is not at its ultimate level of suppleness. In fact, it may not get there for at least 3 weeks. Once I feel my hair is well moisturize, I will get my first sew in. I already bought the hair and did my research. All that's needed is for me to take the plunge.


----------



## nomadpixi

Igotstripes: Try bentonite clay. works wonders. If you can't find that "Aztec" clay, try a clay mask you can get at the drugstore. Doesn't have many additives and works the same.


----------



## nomadpixi

Hey, I think I may have found my solution!!! (LONG, sorry)
You ladies have been such an inspiration and I am so glad I persisted.

Here's what I changed that seems to be working:

1. Tangle teezer
I know, I know lots of people say it's horrible and tears out their hair but I don't seem to be losing much more using it gently than I was using medium width combs to get my shed hair out. Sure does cut down on time. For the record, my hair is fine, low porosity with medium density.

2. Clay shampoo
I have hard water. No two ways about it. And it was screwing up my progress. If you always chelate your hair when water touches it, you never have to worry about your hair breaking off due to mineral deposits. My hair behaves in a way I can predict weekly. FINALLY

3. Yogurt hair conditioner
So thankful for tips from Naptural85. I love to eat Greek yogurt so I'm not wasting stuff brought in the house that doesn't get used. It's a conditioner, it's a breakfast food, it's both!

4.Aloe and water spray
This is cheap and does the trick of making my hair more acidified and curling
rather than frizzing. This is what I use as a moisturizer.

5. Sealing with "Jojoba Esters" and "Castorlene Gel" 
On a whim, I ordered this stuff to bring my rhassoul clay order amount up to their $40.00 minimum order amount. It's been the best happy accident I've ever had (with the exception of how I met my current boyfriend). They are:

Castorlene Gel-Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil (and) Hydrogenated Castor Oil (and) Copernicia Cerifera (Carnauba) Wax (and) Beeswax
and
Jojoba Esters-jojoba butter

I think the "thickness" of these products is what is currently protecting my hair. I add the jojoba butter to the hair, root to tip when hair is damp, then add the castorlene gel to the ends to seal. When I spray my ends with aloe/water, seal with jojoba butter then slick with castorlene gel, my ends curl perfectly.

5. Cocooning
This is what is keeping my hair stretched and the ends from doing the "knot".
After washing and blotting, or spraying my hair with aloe/water, I flat twist the roots, braid the rest down to the last inch of hair then cocoon the ends. 
This consists of mainly a "bantu knot" on the end of my hair, where the ends are twisted up the braided section as the curler. If you use the castorlene
gel, the ends are "sticky" and mostly stay put on your braid/curler. Airdry overnight and wake to a really defined, consistent braid out.

I have been pretty happy with my hair doing this. Been on this for a month and I think I have found my regimen. All I want now is more length, so I'm looking into Viviscal and Bamboo Silica now.

Really hope this helps somebody. I'm just so excited my hair's stopped KNOTTING!!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

The tangle teaser didn't tear out my hair it caused midshaft splits months down the road.

The damage wasn't apparent for a few months.

I loved it then hated it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

nomadpixi said:


> Hey, I think I may have found my solution!!! (LONG, sorry)
> You ladies have been such an inspiration and I am so glad I persisted.
> 
> Here's what I changed that seems to be working:
> 
> 1. Tangle teezer
> I know, I know lots of people say it's horrible and tears out their hair but I don't seem to be losing much more using it gently than I was using medium width combs to get my shed hair out. Sure does cut down on time. For the record, my hair is fine, low porosity with medium density.
> 
> 2. Clay shampoo
> I have hard water. No two ways about it. And it was screwing up my progress. If you always chelate your hair when water touches it, you never have to worry about your hair breaking off due to mineral deposits. My hair behaves in a way I can predict weekly. FINALLY
> 
> 3. Yogurt hair conditioner
> So thankful for tips from Naptural85. I love to eat Greek yogurt so I'm not wasting stuff brought in the house that doesn't get used. It's a conditioner, it's a breakfast food, it's both!
> 
> 4.Aloe and water spray
> This is cheap and does the trick of making my hair more acidified and curling
> rather than frizzing. This is what I use as a moisturizer.
> 
> 5. Sealing with "Jojoba Esters" and "Castorlene Gel"
> On a whim, I ordered this stuff to bring my rhassoul clay order amount up to their $40.00 minimum order amount. It's been the best happy accident I've ever had (with the exception of how I met my current boyfriend). They are:
> 
> Castorlene Gel-Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil (and) Hydrogenated Castor Oil (and) Copernicia Cerifera (Carnauba) Wax (and) Beeswax
> and
> Jojoba Esters-jojoba butter
> 
> I think the "thickness" of these products is what is currently protecting my hair. I add the jojoba butter to the hair, root to tip when hair is damp, then add the castorlene gel to the ends to seal. When I spray my ends with aloe/water, seal with jojoba butter then slick with castorlene gel, my ends curl perfectly.
> 
> 5. Cocooning
> This is what is keeping my hair stretched and the ends from doing the "knot".
> After washing and blotting, or spraying my hair with aloe/water, I flat twist the roots, braid the rest down to the last inch of hair then cocoon the ends.
> This consists of mainly a "bantu knot" on the end of my hair, where the ends are twisted up the braided section as the curler. If you use the castorlene
> gel, the ends are "sticky" and mostly stay put on your braid/curler. Airdry overnight and wake to a really defined, consistent braid out.
> 
> I have been pretty happy with my hair doing this. Been on this for a month and I think I have found my regimen. All I want now is more length, so I'm looking into Viviscal and Bamboo Silica now.
> 
> Really hope this helps somebody. I'm just so excited my hair's stopped KNOTTING!!!!


 
Sounds good. Sounds like you not only know what you want to do but why. Keep us up to date.


----------



## nomadpixi

HanaKuroi said:


> The tangle teaser didn't tear out my hair it caused midshaft splits months down the road.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Hey! Good to know. What do you use to detangle? Is a wide toothed comb still too much? I'm still really happy with the rest of the regimen so I'd be open to tossing the "brush".


----------



## HanaKuroi

nomadpixi said:
			
		

> Hey! Good to know. What do you use to detangle? Is a wide toothed comb still too much? I'm still really happy with the rest of the regimen so I'd be open to tossing the "brush".



I have a couple of wide toothed seamless combs that I use occasionally. I love them. I am mostly a finger detangler now. I use the combs a few times a month.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Unlike many, finger detangling caused me ssk. I am an ultra fine  highly porous 4c. It wasn't enough to remove shed hair so they just got caught on the other hairs because the shafts are rough.

 Fingers work to remove my larger tangles. For the spiderweb fine tangles, I use first start with a wide tooth comb, then move down to a fine tooth comb. All seamless of course. No probs with retention.

If you're not fine haired then nvm!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MileHighDiva

I have a hard time believing that nobody has been struggling for 1 1/2 months!


----------



## hnntrr

Ah, I have not posted on here in awhile.
Update then:
   I BC'ed again last week....that was an ordeal. Cut off all my relaxed ends and heat damaged ends so my hair is abouttt 2-3 inches all over. Made the mistake of using a shampoo with coconut in it (still doing the CG method) and it kinda overloaded my hair, so now I am babying it and doing moisture treatments as much as possible. Also had a fine tooth comb pulled through it which messed up my curl patter so bad...so tryin to fix that as well.
Right now I am sitting in conditioner...not going to to a deep conditioner until I can get the proper kind, ive been using a cheap rinse out since I am broke but I really need to get a good DC soon.

Hair is feelin dry again since I cut it, it seemed like the relaxed/heat damaged ends were holding onto moisture and now my hair is just like NOPE! So strugglin with getting moisture back in my hair...but I have been on a wig regimen for the past two months and its been alright so far.

Soon as my hair gets long enough I wanna start wearing it out every so often. I found a pic I could see myself wearing when I get to NL.






Hopefully it will work out, will be a few months before it gets that long though.
Still no real defined curls in the front of my head, I think I may be 3c/4a...though now I am leaning more towards a really loose 4a in the back and towards the front except for my wack patch that just grows out straight.

Semi-strugglin but its not too much to handle.


----------



## faithVA

MileHighDiva said:


> I have a hard time believing that nobody has been struggling for 1 1/2 months!



It has been very quiet. I did enjoy the break 

I for once in my life am not struggling. My hair still needs improvement but it isn't struggling. What a relief.


----------



## DarkJoy

Not really struggling cuz I been getting my PS on in these crochet braids. 2 straight months almost.  I leave it in 2 weeks, take down, wash, protein, DC shea butter seal, and re install. 

Glad to hear you're not really struggling faith! You were working hard this time last year after your BC!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr said:


> Ah, I have not posted on here in awhile.
> Update then:
> I BC'ed again last week....that was an ordeal. Cut off all my relaxed ends and heat damaged ends so my hair is abouttt 2-3 inches all over. *Made the mistake of using a shampoo with coconut in it (still doing the CG method) and it kinda overloaded my hair, so now I am babying it and doing moisture treatments as much as possible.* Also had a fine tooth comb pulled through it which messed up my curl patter so bad...so tryin to fix that as well.
> Right now I am sitting in conditioner...*not going to to a deep conditioner until I can get the proper kind, ive been using a cheap rinse out since I am broke but I really need to get a good DC soon.*
> 
> Hair is feelin dry again since I cut it, it seemed like the relaxed/heat damaged ends were holding onto moisture and now my hair is just like NOPE! So strugglin with getting moisture back in my hair...but I have been on a wig regimen for the past two months and its been alright so far.
> 
> Soon as my hair gets long enough I wanna start wearing it out every so often. I found a pic I could see myself wearing when I get to NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will work out, will be a few months before it gets that long though.
> Still no real defined curls in the front of my head, I think I may be 3c/4a...though now I am leaning more towards a really loose 4a in the back and towards the front except for my wack patch that just grows out straight.
> 
> Semi-strugglin but its not too much to handle.



hnntrr, why are you sensitive to coconut? Are you associating it with protein like properties?

Do you have some honey and EVOO in your kitchen?  I'm not a mixtress, but I believe you can make a basic moisturizing DC w/ those ingredients.  We may have to get you a care package going.  I'd hate to see you have a setback over DC.  You've been working so hard!  What kind of DC do you normally use?


----------



## hnntrr

MileHighDiva said:


> hnntrr, why are you sensitive to coconut? Are you associating it with protein like properties?
> 
> Do you have some honey and EVOO in your kitchen?  I'm not a mixtress, but I believe you can make a basic moisturizing DC w/ those ingredients.  We may have to get you a care package going.  I'd hate to see you have a setback over DC.  You've been working so hard!  What kind of DC do you normally use?




I have NO idea, I just know that every time I have used it my hair has NOT liked it, its felt extra stripped and dry and hard after I use anything with coconut. Coconut Co Wash, Hydrating Masque (both by AS I AM), Coconut oil...I think my hair treats it like protein. I was okay when I was relaxed but now that I am natural my hair HATES it. 

And I am in the process of moving so I don't have it readily right now but I may have to pick some up next time I go to trader joes/stop n shop and get some. 

I was using One N Only Hydrating Masque before and it worked out decently, no sulphates, parabens, or cones, got good slip and it was the only DC I really had to watch on my hair because if I left it overnight I would get mushy...but I have been out for about 2 months and have just been using a regular wash out conditioner to DC with and overnight DCing with the rinse out I am using is no bueno. The One N Only is only like....11 bucks at the BSS? But haha right now I just don't have it, so the EVOO and Honey might have to be in for awhile.

I also just switched from Shea Moisture to Giovanni Leave in, so we will see how that goes. I liked the cream base but the Shea started leaving my hair feeling a little hard as well. I dont know whats goin on with my hair every time I cut it, it goes into a hissy fit and freaks out.


----------



## Dilettante

hnntrr said:


> I also just switched from Shea Moisture to Giovanni Leave in, so we will see how that goes. I liked the cream base but the Shea started leaving my hair feeling a little hard as well. I dont know whats goin on with my hair every time I cut it, it goes into a hissy fit and freaks out.



The Giovanni leave in is *very* moisturizing.  In the summertime it can be too much for my fine strands, so I really think it could help you.

I second the olive oil and/or honey deep conditioner route.  I do prefer my store bought products, but a hot oil treatment can do wonders for dry ends and make hair really soft.


----------



## uofmpanther

hnntrr said:


> I have NO idea, I just know that every time I have used it my hair has NOT liked it, its felt extra stripped and dry and hard after I use anything with coconut. Coconut Co Wash, Hydrating Masque (both by AS I AM), Coconut oil...I think my hair treats it like protein. I was okay when I was relaxed but now that I am natural my hair HATES it.
> 
> And I am in the process of moving so I don't have it readily right now but I may have to pick some up next time I go to trader joes/stop n shop and get some.
> 
> I was using One N Only Hydrating Masque before and it worked out decently, no sulphates, parabens, or cones, got good slip and it was the only DC I really had to watch on my hair because if I left it overnight I would get mushy...but I have been out for about 2 months and have just been using a regular wash out conditioner to DC with and overnight DCing with the rinse out I am using is no bueno. The One N Only is only like....11 bucks at the BSS? But haha right now I just don't have it, so the EVOO and Honey might have to be in for awhile.
> 
> I also just switched from Shea Moisture to Giovanni Leave in, so we will see how that goes. I liked the cream base but the Shea started leaving my hair feeling a little hard as well. I dont know whats goin on with my hair every time I cut it, it goes into a hissy fit and freaks out.



Sally's sells the one use packets of One n Only.  I think I got 1 for $1.


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr, I was going to offer to send you some Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk or Shea What!, but I don't think the ingredients in either will agree with your hair.  

I've never used One n Only, but please explore at least getting a sample pack as uofmpanther suggested, so you don't have a set back.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Cruzankink

MileHighDiva said:


> I have a hard time believing that nobody has been struggling for 1 1/2 months!


 
 Oh, I am still struggling but I'm doing so in silence.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> Oh, I am still struggling but I'm doing so in silence.



Oh no!

What is going on? 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> Oh, I am still struggling but I'm doing so in silence.



 We don't want you to struggle in silence. We really do want to help you if there is any way we can.


----------



## kandake

I haven't been struggling per se.  But I've been having some serious issues with humidity ruining my braidouts and twistouts.  I can also wear a bun but I've grown tired of those.  Thank goodness for wigs.  I pulled one out the other day and I've been wearing it for the last few days.  Now I don't feel so discouraged.


----------



## DarkJoy

OMG kandake! Is that your bun in your avatar?!?!  

For the humidity, there are anti-humectant pomades that would keep the reversion at bay. I hear Aveda has a really good one. Havent tried it yet, but plan to during the rainy season since I keep my hair out most of the time.


----------



## kandake

DarkJoy.  Aww thanks.  Yes, it's a puff bun.  Doing the puff makes it bigger.

Anywho, you're the second person to mention the Aveda product.  I was looking at YouTube videos the other day and a young lady said it works.

I guess I'll have to see for myself.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## NefertariBlu

Ladies, I am having problems with retaining length at the nape area of my hair. The rest is doing good in terms of growing/retaining but the back is like 3 inches shorter than the rest. I keep it moisturised and I protective style, 99% of the time. I have only worn my hair out twice this year so I don't get why it's taking so long to grow. The texture at the back is  a lot more dryer and finer than the rest. I keep it moisturised so I am not sure what else to do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## faithVA

NefertariBlu said:


> Ladies, I am having problems with retaining length at the nape area of my hair. The rest is doing good in terms of growing/retaining but the back is like 3 inches shorter than the rest. I keep it moisturised and I protective style, 99% of the time. I have only worn my hair out twice this year so I don't get why it's taking so long to grow. The texture at the back is  a lot more dryer and finer than the rest. I keep it moisturised so I am not sure what else to do.
> 
> Any suggestions?



How are you wearing your hair? It sounds like it may be breaking off.


----------



## NefertariBlu

I think that could be the problem, but I am not sure how 

Since Feb I have been twisting my hair. I never leave it down, so it doesn't touch my clothes. I always have it pinned up or in a hair band. I have noticed more split ends on the back than in the front and sides.

I have extensions in a the moment and when I took one out of the back yesterday it had quite a few splits. I have trimmed that section before, so not sure why the splits keep popping up


----------



## faithVA

NefertariBlu said:


> I think that could be the problem, but I am not sure how
> 
> Since Feb I have been twisting my hair. I never leave it down, so it doesn't touch my clothes. I always have it pinned up or in a hair band. I have noticed more split ends on the back than in the front and sides.
> 
> I have extensions in a the moment and when I took one out of the back yesterday it had quite a few splits. I have trimmed that section before, so not sure why the splits keep popping up



My hair tends to split more in the back as well and I have more SSKs. 

Is it possible that the hair band is rubbing and since your back is finer it is more susceptible? I know when I tried to wear puffs at the beginning of the year I destroyed the back of my hair but the rest of my hair was fine. It was something about the tension of the band. 

Are your hair bands silk? satin? oops (almost wrote satan )

And since your hair is finer and drier in the back, you may need to moisturize and seal with something different than the rest of your hair. Maybe S-Curl and a butter or something to hold the moisture in.


----------



## NefertariBlu

Hmmm, didn't think about that. The hair bands are not silk, just normal cotton bands without the metal bit.

I have just started using Scurl a month now and I really like it. 

Your right, when wearing a bun or puff the back of my hair takes the most damage. That's why I cut back on wearing them. I'm going to continue using the s curl and see if that helps with keeping it supple.

Thanks for your help Faitva


----------



## lana

I'm natural in the nape and texlaxed at the tope and sides. Can you guys please still help me? 

I'm trying to avoid heat because it's damaging...so I wear a twist out and then I bun the rest of the week.  My wet hair shrinks up a LOT and even more where I'm natural - in the nape area. So...my 1st day twist out...looks short, shrunken and not too cute (to me). The more I twist and the more time that passes, the better the hair looks. 

My hair looks great if I blow dry it first or dare I say...flat iron it first and then twist it up.  Yikes! 

How can I get an elongated twist out without the heat (blow dryer or flat iron) first? Help! Please tag me, so that I see your answer by placing an @ before my name (Lana).


----------



## faithVA

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];18747945]I'm natural in the nape and texlaxed at the tope and sides. Can you guys please still help me?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid heat because it's damaging...so I wear a twist out and then I bun the rest of the week.  My wet hair shrinks up a LOT and even more where I'm natural - in the nape area. So...my 1st day twist out...looks short, shrunken and not too cute (to me). The more I twist and the more time that passes, the better the hair looks.
> 
> My hair looks great if I blow dry it first or dare I say...flat iron it first and then twist it up.  Yikes!
> 
> How can I get an elongated twist out without the heat (blow dryer or flat iron) first? Help! Please tag me, so that I see your answer by placing an @ before my name (Lana).



How long does it take the back of your hair to dry? When are you twisting up your hair morning or evening?

Let your hair in the back stay loose, maybe just use a barrette or clamp to keep it together loosely until it dries. Let it dry as much as possible before you twist it. Then twist it up. Wait an hour or two, take it down and then retwist it. Repeat if you have time. Each time you take it down and retwist it , you will stretch it out.


----------



## lana

faithVA - I see what you're saying, instead of retwisting each day, do it all in one day.  I guess I don't usually allow enough time.  When I'm twisting my hair it's usually at night 10p.m. or later, then I'm sleep and wake up and untwist only to find major shrinkage.  I'll have to see if I can adjust my schedule to fit this no heat challenge. I will admit the easy way out is just to blow dry my hair and twist it up - tada! Done.  

But I don't want to use heat if I can avoid it.  I appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## faithVA

lana said:


> faithVA - I see what you're saying, instead of retwisting each day, do it all in one day.  I guess I don't usually allow enough time.  When I'm twisting my hair it's usually at night 10p.m. or later, then I'm sleep and wake up and untwist only to find major shrinkage.  I'll have to see if I can adjust my schedule to fit this no heat challenge. I will admit the easy way out is just to blow dry my hair and twist it up - tada! Done.
> 
> But I don't want to use heat if I can avoid it.  I appreciate the suggestion!



I understand. Sometimes busy schedules lead to late night sessions. Well try to leave that section until right before you go to bed to let it dry. And if you wake up early enough in the morning, at least an hour before you walk out the door, try taking it down, putting just a little holding product on and twisting it back up. 

But without giving yourself more time it is going to be hard to stretch. You can try diffusing it just a bit, so that it isn't completely dry but dry enough to stretch it a bit.


----------



## hnntrr

I found my DC for 9 bucks so I snagged it. I also found a sally's near my ex-SO turned bff (I know) and bought some wig caps for 99 cents. 

Going to DC for 3-4 hours today with one n only and see if that helps. I havn't done a tea rinse in awhile but I may depending on shed hair ....it hasn't been much breakage or shedding since I BC'ed though which is great. 

I will let you guys know how it goes. I havnt seen my hair in a few days.


----------



## BraunSugar

I don't think I ever mentioned this, but I finally picked up the official Wet Brush from Sally. It works a lot better than the knock off Conair brush I was using. The bristles are more steady and the brush itself is constructed better. I use it on myself and DS. Very happy with it.


----------



## hnntrr

Okay, so this is a tiny bit ghetto but I was going my cap routine for DC (old wig cap/plastic cap/silk cap and beanie (I know its a lot) and I didnt realize there were such huge holes in my cap...but some little curls were springing out! So here is a pic of what my hair is currently doing. 

My regimen has been: co wash at least twice a week with burts bee's güd and möp. finger detangle only. dc once a week. wig 12/7. seal with avocado oil (i might go back to using castor oil with my avocado)

These are more toward the side/back of my head, and what some of the the defined and undefined curls look like. I dont know what to do with them...my hair is so cottony the actual curls dont show and it just looks a mess. 

Any tips on what I should do so that ALL my hair forms? Do I need to start training my curls? (like my mother and sister are shingling every other day and it seems like its helping their curls to be more defined. This is only really the back and sides of my head, my crown barely curls at all and looks more like the 2 last photos. 
I am excited about the parts that are curling, I just dont know how to get the rest of my head to look like the 1st image.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Okay, so this is a tiny bit ghetto but I was going my cap routine for DC (old wig cap/plastic cap/silk cap and beanie (I know its a lot) and I didnt realize there were such huge holes in my cap...but some little curls were springing out! So here is a pic of what my hair is currently doing.
> 
> These are more toward the side/back of my head, and what some of the the defined and undefined curls look like. I dont know what to do with them...my hair is so cottony the actual curls dont show and it just looks a mess.
> 
> Any tips on what I should do so that ALL my hair forms? Do I need to start training my curls? (like my mother and sister are shingling every other day and it seems like its helping their curls to be more defined. This is only really the back and sides of my head, my crown barely curls at all and looks more like the 2 last photos.
> I am excited about the parts that are curling, I just dont know how to get the rest of my head to look like the 1st image.



I am a smoother/shingler. I apply product like I am shingling and I smooth my hair from roots to tip. Then I twirl the ends. I think this helps define my curls. I also let the shower smooth my hair. I always direct the water down too. 

I agree with you. I think that what mom and sis are doing is helping.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ms Lala

NefertariBlu said:


> Ladies, I am having problems with retaining length at the nape area of my hair. The rest is doing good in terms of growing/retaining but the back is like 3 inches shorter than the rest. I keep it moisturised and I protective style, 99% of the time. I have only worn my hair out twice this year so I don't get why it's taking so long to grow. The texture at the back is  a lot more dryer and finer than the rest. I keep it moisturised so I am not sure what else to do.
> 
> Any suggestions?




I think its normal for nape hair not to be as long as the rest.  I notices that many peoples edges and napes seem to have shorter lengths and I wonder if that hair sheds sooner or grows slower.  If its not impact the styles I wear and isn't super noticeable I dont worry about it.


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> I am a smoother/shingler. I apply product like I am shingling and I smooth my hair from roots to tip. Then I twirl the ends. I think this helps define my curls. I also let the shower smooth my hair. I always direct the water down too.
> 
> I agree with you. I think that what mom and sis are doing is helping.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



So I tried shingling last night......
Here are some horrible pictures of the results. about 30 minutes in I had only finished the back part of my head and all that was left was the top and crown...and that part did NOT want to curl it was sad. I duno what to do with the top of my head, its all s curl patter or no pattern at all.

I used creme brûlée...i forget who the manufacturer is but its a no hold curl creme....anyway this morning it felt hard and gross so I am going to rinse it out my hair tonight and just prepare it for wigging this week.

I dont know if I like the results or not, my curls were pretty from what i could see of them...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Do you spray with water?

I apply product,smooth, spray,smooth,  oil or grease,smooth and more product sometimes more water. 

If you were closer I would do your hair! 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh one thing that I failed to mention! I use vinyl gloves! Vinyl not nitrile or latex. That makes my fair super smooth!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> So I tried shingling last night......
> Here are some horrible pictures of the results. about 30 minutes in I had only finished the back part of my head and all that was left was the top and crown...and that part did NOT want to curl it was sad. I duno what to do with the top of my head, its all s curl patter or no pattern at all.
> 
> I used creme brûlée...i forget who the manufacturer is but its a no hold curl creme....anyway this morning it felt hard and gross so I am going to rinse it out my hair tonight and just prepare it for wigging this week.
> 
> I dont know if I like the results or not, my curls were pretty from what i could see of them...



You curls are popping! I think it is a technique thing now.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Do you spray with water?
> 
> I apply product,smooth, spray,smooth,  oil or grease,smooth and more product sometimes more water.
> 
> If you were closer I would do your hair!
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh one thing that I failed to mention! I use vinyl gloves! Vinyl not nitrile or latex. That makes my fair super smooth!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I sprayed and applied product. I got lazy and tired and didn't finish all of it hahahaha. I need to get some eco styler, that worked out well when I used it, I dont know if the creme brulee is going to work out. 

And your in gallifrey! THATS REALLY...wibbly. hahahaha Maybe ill try it again when Im not tired and frustrated.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

NefertariBlu said:


> Hmmm, didn't think about that. The hair bands are not silk, just normal cotton bands without the metal bit.
> 
> I have just started using Scurl a month now and I really like it.
> 
> Your right, when wearing a bun or puff the back of my hair takes the most damage. That's why I cut back on wearing them. I'm going to continue using the s curl and see if that helps with keeping it supple.
> 
> Thanks for your help Faitva



@NefetariBlu

I had something similar going on with my nape. 
Can I make a couple of suggestions. 
Instead of twisting,I would plait my nape. With no added hair. I would moisturise daily and redo them once a week to get rid of lint and wash them in the plaits. even if my  hair was in extensions, put them in plaits before adding the hair. This worked a treat. 
once it gets a little bit of length, it'll stop breaking


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> I sprayed and applied product. I got lazy and tired and didn't finish all of it hahahaha. I need to get some eco styler, that worked out well when I used it, I dont know if the creme brulee is going to work out.
> 
> And your in gallifrey! THATS REALLY...wibbly. hahahaha Maybe ill try it again when Im not tired and frustrated.



Haha. It is wibbly-wobbly. Timey-wimey.

Don't do hair when you are tired and frustrated.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

So I finally washed my hair, even though I was gonna do it yesterday but whatever.
Sitting in a DC, remind me to never run out again, even washing it tonight it felt bouncy and thick and curly, and I think shingling did help. (one n only hydration masque...my hair loves you)

I will probably do it again later this week, to help some of the curls form better. Especially in the top. I may braid or flat twist the crown to start training it into a curl patter and shingling the rest. Thankfully when I washed they didnt break up too much. 

Gonna DC overnight and rinse in the morning, seal and go about my day. Hopefully by december I will have something to work with. Right now I am at about 2-3 inches all over, hopefully by then I will have at least 2 1/2 inches of NG and can do more with it...thats if all goes as planned with no set backs..which I dont anticipate since I am lo-maintenance....may invest in some JBCO for my edges until I can grow my hair out long enough to do crochet braids. 

I wish i knew someone I could trust to braid my hair for me up here, otherwise I would do it now. Wigs are getting tiring.


----------



## NefertariBlu

llan said:


> @NefetariBlu
> 
> I had something similar going on with my nape.
> Can I make a couple of suggestions.
> Instead of twisting,I would plait my nape. With no added hair. I would moisturise daily and redo them once a week to get rid of lint and wash them in the plaits. even if my  hair was in extensions, put them in plaits before adding the hair. This worked a treat.
> once it gets a little bit of length, it'll stop breaking



Hiya,
Thanks for the suggestion.  I used to do this before l put my extensions in, but l wasnt consistant. When l take them out l may try it again. Right now l have just been keeping it moisturised.


----------



## DarkJoy

hnntrr that's plenty length for crochets. I was doing mine shorter than that. For my edges safety I just leave them out and m/s every few days and  laid them with a thick butter... You don't have to be a master braider. As longs they don't unravel it's all good.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr, why are you leaving the DC on overnight?  You previously stated it made your hair mushy when you DC'd overnight with the One n Only.


----------



## hnntrr

MileHighDiva said:


> hnntrr, why are you leaving the DC on overnight?  You previously stated it made your hair mushy when you DC'd overnight with the One n Only.



Because my hair is really dry, if I dc overnight with it too much it gets mushy. So I am only doing it once to get my hair back on track from not having the correct moisture for the last 4 weeks.

I am planning on doing a protein conditioner today as well so I over moisturize to avoid protein overloads...since its easier to deal with that way than getting a protein overload.
I do everything bassackwards.


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy said:


> hnntrr that's plenty length for crochets. I was doing mine shorter than that. For my edges safety I just leave them out and m/s every few days and  laid them with a thick butter... You don't have to be a master braider. As longs they don't unravel it's all good.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I cant cornrow tight with it that short


----------



## Cruzankink

Ladies, I finally put in a sew in weave. This is my first sew in evah! Love the look. I think I'm gonna rock weaves once in a while to give my hair a break.


----------



## DarkJoy

This ain't struggling but...

I just realized dry stretching gets my fine hair the most straight and kills most frizz and is relatively smooth. I have been banding single strand twists and it looks great this way. Wet banding was scraggly and still managed to shrink.

However I get near relaxer straight on wet sets. Go figure.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr

Curl update, this is what my hair looks like with no product what so ever, fresh out of the shower.

I think its looking better. I think people were right when they said it will look better as it gets longer, some of the curls are starting to form but its still really undefined cause its so short....but progress.

Something weird happened my last wash though, I did a overnight dc same old same old, but I used a sample of some Lush conditioner as a leave in (mostly by accident and was too lazy to rinse it out) then sealed with oil, flat twisted and then took some more oil and patted it all over my flat twists, and tied it up.

My take down tonight was awesome, my hair felt soft and bouncy and great. 
I think my water here is hard so it did feel kinda something today in the shower . So i did the same thing again tonight except i put a little rosewater/glycerin on with everything else to see if that helps since its been so humid lately. Going to probably wash again on thursday so we will see how this went. 

Part of my hopes its not the Lush conditioner I used as leave in...cause thats a 30 dollar 8 oz jar. The shampoo I use from them (the only shampoo I can use) is 25 for a 8oz bottle. Even so, if it is that and meh it probably is.... I will strictly use for leave in and and keep my little 7 dollar co wash burts bee's and my bomb 11 dollar dc

eta sorry the pics are so poopy


----------



## Cruzankink

*My Weave Experience* ​
As I stated in my last post, I recently put in my first sew-in weave. I loved the look! It made me miss my long hair.  Although, I thought I would like the process/style so much that I could weave my hair more often, after my experience, I don't think I could. 

The weave process was uncomfortable. First, the cornrows were too tight. I mentioned this to my stylist while she braided my hair but she said since I've never done the process before my scalp wasn't used to it. The tightness/pain intensified when she sewed in the weave. The pain didn't go away until about a week after I put in the weave. (I don't know if that is normal.) It was so bad I had difficulty sleeping, concentrating, blinking, etc., but I looked good . 

Furthermore, I couldn't cleanse my scalp properly. I knew going into it that I would not be able to wash my hair 1x a week or more as I'm used to. So I modified to once every 2 weeks. Well, by the time my wash week came, my scalp developed such an incredible itch. Then, when I wash my hair, I couldn't work my scalp because of the cornrows and tons of hair (4 bundles kinky/curly hair) so my scalp was still itchy after the "wash". I know now that I have to cleanse my scalp properly at least once a week. 

I took the weave out after 5 weeks. I noticed some breakage along the invisible part which was where most of the tension/pain was centered. I am not worried about it. The breakage is not severe and my hair will grow back. The one thing I was most surprised is the amount of shed hair I had during my first wash after removing the weave.  If it wasn't that I went 5 weeks without thoughly washing my hair, I would be alarmed.  It was the most hair I seen come of my scalp, evah! 

Although my weave experience wasn't as pleasant as I thought it would be, I would do a weave again but its gonna be a once in a while thing like maybe 1x or 2x a year. I love the fact that I didn't have to think about twisting/bantu knotting hair and I love the look. 

*PREPOO:* I know I sound like a broken record, but ladies prepooing is the bomb.com. After removing the weave I skipped prepooing and just washed and deep conditioned my hair. (Pure laziness). I did this 2x before I decided to do my overnite prepoo w/ Dessert Essence Coconut Con and EVCO followed by a wash and deep con. It made such a difference in the pliability and general feel of my hair. For those ladies who do not prepoo I highly recommend it. Just find ingredients/forumula that works for you.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks for that weave update Cruzankink! Ugh... when the braids are too tight it's rough and glad your breakage isn't so bad... think maybe that amount of shed might have been from the tight pulling too?

Crochet braids are a nice alternative if you wear kinky extensions. You can easily get to the scalp and it's way cheaper. Speaking of, about to start prepping my hair to do just that in another week or so... yay!


----------



## Froreal3

Curious... where'd Nonie go?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Froreal3 said:


> Curious... where'd Nonie go?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



.......le sigh I know

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Curious... where'd Nonie go?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



I was about to ask this today!

I MISS NONIE!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

My hair is doing SO much better. I think shingling and shampoo'ing 2-3x a week, and dcing once a week is really helping a lot. Pre-wash tonight my hair was pretty bouncy and soft....I washed my hair tonight and oh man. It detangled without even putting conditioner in it. It felt amazing. I was like :OOOOO.

I did two strand twists all over my entire head and pinned them down so HOPEFULLY in the morning they will be dry. I havn't decided if I am going to take them out, hopefully they will stay stretched and I can just wear a cute scarf or something to work? If not. I am prepared to take them down and deal with whatever happens. 

But yeah. My hair is doing so much better.
Also I took a pic of some shed/breakage (this was pretty much it? minus some longer pieces that look like they may have still had damage....and these are the sizes of curls on my head  The biggest one is about pen sized. I don't know if you can tell that well but I tried the other two are coffee stirrer sized.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> My hair is doing SO much better. I think shingling and shampoo'ing 2-3x a week, and dcing once a week is really helping a lot. Pre-wash tonight my hair was pretty bouncy and soft....I washed my hair tonight and oh man. It detangled without even putting conditioner in it. It felt amazing. I was like :OOOOO.
> 
> I did two strand twists all over my entire head and pinned them down so HOPEFULLY in the morning they will be dry. I havn't decided if I am going to take them out, hopefully they will stay stretched and I can just wear a cute scarf or something to work? If not. I am prepared to take them down and deal with whatever happens.
> 
> But yeah. My hair is doing so much better.
> Also I took a pic of some shed/breakage (this was pretty much it? minus some longer pieces that look like they may have still had damage....and these are the sizes of curls on my head  The biggest one is about pen sized. I don't know if you can tell that well but I tried the other two are coffee stirrer sized.


 
Glad your hair is doing better. It sounds like your hair just needed to be hydrated and the extra water sessions seem to be helping.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Massive shedding is starting back up... I've since ditched brushes and combs alike. Now I cowash daily with a suave conditioner, running my fingers through it as I do so, then push it into a bun with my fingers. I seem to be retaining more but when I'm co-washing I'm getting huge amounts of hair coming out in my fingers. I don't feel tangling or snagging, just run my fingers through and BAM - hair. I've tried clarifing with a sulfate shampoo just to get my scalp and hair clean and make sure that's not the cause, but it hasn't helped. I use a shampoo a couple times a week just to make sure.

I tried using onion shampoo to stop the shedding as well and that doesn't help either. I can't place what on earth would cause this, unless maybe it's seasonal? I think my hair did this in the spring too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JudithO

NefertariBlu said:


> Ladies, I am having problems with retaining length at the nape area of my hair. The rest is doing good in terms of growing/retaining but the back is like 3 inches shorter than the rest. I keep it moisturised and I protective style, 99% of the time. I have only worn my hair out twice this year so I don't get why it's taking so long to grow. The texture at the back is  a lot more dryer and finer than the rest. I keep it moisturised so I am not sure what else to do.
> 
> Any suggestions?



What conditioner do you use for your DC? You must use something that contains protein if your hair is fine... MUST!Protective styling + Low mani + moisture are plusses too... My nape is as long as the rest of my head... and it's very fine... Protein is the key for me.


----------



## mz.rae

Ok so the problem I am having with my natural hair is breakage! I don't know what I am doing wrong and feel like my natural hair breaks more than my relaxed hair. I wash my hair 1x a week with either deva curl low poo,  Kera Care hydrating detangling Shampoo, or Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo if I'm going to wear it straight. Or I will wash with Conditioner if I'm going to do a wash and go. I deep  condition once a week with Kera Care Humecto with Coconut oil on top, Silicon Bambu with Coconut oil on top I only use that conditioner on straight hair days, Kera Care dry itchy scalp conditioner. I deep condition anywhere from 35 minutes to an hour. I detangle in the shower, dry with a t shirt,  apply my  leave in, and the proceed to style. I use protein once a  month or sometimes twice a month. I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=215038 said:
			
		

> mz.rae[/USER];18998677]Ok so the problem I am having with my natural hair is breakage! I don't know what I am doing wrong and feel like my natural hair breaks more than my relaxed hair. I wash my hair 1x a week with either deva curl low poo,  Kera Care hydrating detangling Shampoo, or Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo if I'm going to wear it straight. Or I will wash with Conditioner if I'm going to do a wash and go. I deep  condition once a week with Kera Care Humecto with Coconut oil on top, Silicon Bambu with Coconut oil on top I only use that conditioner on straight hair days, Kera Care dry itchy scalp conditioner. I deep condition anywhere from 35 minutes to an hour. I detangle in the shower, dry with a t shirt,  apply my  leave in, and the proceed to style. I use protein once a  month or sometimes twice a month. I don't know what the deal is.



I don't think it is unusual for natural hair to break more than relaxed hair because manipulating the curl at all can make it prone to damage. It is just a matter of how much more breakage you get. 

I don't wear my hair straight so I won't be much help but I will ask a few questions. On the days that you style your hair to wear it straight what are you applying after the leave-in? How do you straighten your hair. And what is your regimen in between wash days?


----------



## mz.rae

faithVA said:


> I don't think it is unusual for natural hair to break more than relaxed hair because manipulating the curl at all can make it prone to damage. It is just a matter of how much more breakage you get.
> 
> I don't wear my hair straight so I won't be much help but I will ask a few questions. On the days that you style your hair to wear it straight what are you applying after the leave-in? How do you straighten your hair. And what is your regimen in between wash days?



Thank you for Clarifying that for me I was thinking I was a unicorn with the breakage. After the leave in I apply a heat Protectant serum and will air dry for a few hours or I will braid, band, or African thread it overnight to stretch the hair. The next day I usually spray a heat Protectant over the length. Usually the hair isn't stretched enough when I comb through it and I have to keep going through it with the flat iron so instead I will just blow dry the whole head to keep from doing that. I think I am going to stop that method and just blow dry to begin with. I straighten my hair in four sections after that I pincurl and try not to comb it for the rest of the week. I've been moisturizing my straight hair with elasta qp mango butter or elasta qp oil moisturizing and sealing with Coconut oil. Sometimes I will just apply oil and a serum. After this I will do two braids or pin curl. Days I don't straighten I just moisturize and seal using carefree curl gold or Lustrasilk curl max with grapeseed or coconut oil and braid it back up.


----------



## faithVA

mz.rae said:


> Thank you for Clarifying that for me I was thinking I was a unicorn with the breakage. After the leave in I apply a heat Protectant serum and will air dry for a few hours or I will braid, band, or African thread it overnight to stretch the hair. The next day I usually spray a heat Protectant over the length. Usually the hair isn't stretched enough when I comb through it and I have to keep going through it with the flat iron so instead I will just blow dry the whole head to keep from doing that. I think I am going to stop that method and just blow dry to begin with. I straighten my hair in four sections after that I pincurl and try not to comb it for the rest of the week. I've been moisturizing my straight hair with elasta qp mango butter or elasta qp oil moisturizing and sealing with Coconut oil. Sometimes I will just apply oil and a serum. After this I will do two braids or pin curl. Days I don't straighten I just moisturize and seal using carefree curl gold or Lustrasilk curl max with grapeseed or coconut oil and braid it back up.



There may be some curly heads that don't have breakage but not sure how many. Obviously there are a few things that impact breakage. My guess is that most incur some breakage which is why there is so much focus on things to do to protect the ends and improve retention.

I think the tighter the curl pattern the likelihood of breakage increases during manipulation. There are more bends in the hair per inch so more points of breakage.

The more curly hair is manipulated, can increase breakage because now the bends are being pulled straight, released, pulled straight, released. Over time that weakens the area.

Some curly hair can be drier than relaxed hair.

I could go on an on 

So what you have to do to curly hair to get it straight can be more stressful to the hair than doing the same thing to relaxed hair. You can definitely try to keep improving your regimen to reduce the breakage. It really depends on what you are willing to do.

Have you considered rollersetting your hair versus blowdrying/flat ironing? This way you stretch the hair and the same time you are straightening it and also using less direct heat?

If you do decide to straighten, you may want to do a protein treatment the say day. 

Maybe some other ladies will come in with additional suggestions.


----------



## mz.rae

faithVA said:


> There may be some curly heads that don't have breakage but not sure how many. Obviously there are a few things that impact breakage. My guess is that most incur some breakage which is why there is so much focus on things to do to protect the ends and improve retention.
> 
> I think the tighter the curl pattern the likelihood of breakage increases during manipulation. There are more bends in the hair per inch so more points of breakage.
> 
> The more curly hair is manipulated, can increase breakage because now the bends are being pulled straight, released, pulled straight, released. Over time that weakens the area.
> 
> Some curly hair can be drier than relaxed hair.
> 
> I could go on an on
> 
> So what you have to do to curly hair to get it straight can be more stressful to the hair than doing the same thing to relaxed hair. You can definitely try to keep improving your regimen to reduce the breakage. It really depends on what you are willing to do.
> 
> Have you considered rollersetting your hair versus blowdrying/flat ironing? This way you stretch the hair and the same time you are straightening it and also using less direct heat?
> 
> If you do decide to straighten, you may want to do a protein treatment the say day.
> 
> Maybe some other ladies will come in with additional suggestions.



Thanks so much for your tips! I definitely am going to try rollersetting and maybe just flat iron my roots where the rollers are.


----------



## fluffyforever

My hair is natural, fine to medium strands, coarse, pen-spring sized coils, constantly dry, splits and ssks galore, uneven all over with breakage at crown. My hair has the potential for high density if I didn't have so much breakage. Wash days I expect a good handful of hair to break-off/shed. I'm still struggling and my last relaxer was Dec 2006. The only good thing going for my hair is that it grows really, really fast. I somehow manage to get past BSL 3x after major BCs without even trying.

After reading this thread, I think I need to regularly use protein. I used some this morning (Joico Kpak daily Conditioner) to cowash. My hair smoothed and feels a bit softer, even after air drying, and that never happens. I think I always confuse dry hair for just needing a good moisturizing DC. But no matter what moisturizing conditioners I use, my hair stays dry and hard. 

Also, I need to manipulate my hair less, although me keeping my hair in twists for even a week causes so many knots! What do I do?

New routine going forward: 
-Cowash 1-2x per week as needed, alternating Joico K-pak and MR conditioners
-Wash with a Joico shampoo every 2 weeks, follow up with conditioner and DC with heat with MR moisture balm or Kpak intense hydrator.
-Use a leave in by Joico (haven't bought one yet)
-Braid hair to dry
-Wear hair in a bun.

So essentially, I will only be touching my hair for a maximum of 2 days per week. Is this too much manipulation for fine strands? What are your suggestions?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=193854 said:
			
		

> fluffyforever[/USER];19011763]My hair is natural, fine to medium strands, coarse, pen-spring sized coils, constantly dry, splits and ssks galore, uneven all over with breakage at crown. My hair has the potential for high density if I didn't have so much breakage. Wash days I expect a good handful of hair to break-off/shed. I'm still struggling and my last relaxer was Dec 2006. The only good thing going for my hair is that it grows really, really fast. I somehow manage to get past BSL 3x after major BCs without even trying.
> 
> After reading this thread, I think I need to regularly use protein. I used some this morning (Joico Kpak daily Conditioner) to cowash. My hair smoothed and feels a bit softer, even after air drying, and that never happens. I think I always confuse dry hair for just needing a good moisturizing DC. But no matter what moisturizing conditioners I use, my hair stays dry and hard.
> 
> Also, I need to manipulate my hair less, although me keeping my hair in twists for even a week causes so many knots! What do I do?
> 
> New routine going forward:
> -Cowash 1-2x per week as needed, alternating Joico K-pak and MR conditioners
> -Wash with a Joico shampoo every 2 weeks, follow up with conditioner and DC with heat with MR moisture balm or Kpak intense hydrator.
> -Use a leave in by Joico (haven't bought one yet)
> -Braid hair to dry
> -Wear hair in a bun.
> 
> So essentially, I will only be touching my hair for a maximum of 2 days per week. Is this too much manipulation for fine strands? What are your suggestions?



I would suggest seeing where your protein leads you before making too many changes. Is the K-pak a reconstructor? Does it have Keratin? Use a conditioner with keratin protein at least once a month to start. And for now use a protein conditioner every other wash until your hair balances out. 

You won't know what else you need to do until you get it balanced.


----------



## fluffyforever

faithVA said:


> I would suggest seeing where your protein leads you before making too many changes. Is the K-pak a reconstructor? Does it have Keratin? Use a conditioner with keratin protein at least once a month to start. And for now use a protein conditioner every other wash until your hair balances out.
> 
> You won't know what else you need to do until you get it balanced.



The Kpak conditioner I used isn't the strong reconstructor that they also sell. I have the Deep Penetrating Resonstructor too. The conditioner I used today has keratin in it, but is supposed to be light enough to use daily. 

So from your advice, I'll use the heavy duty reconstructor once a month, and keep my idea of rotating the weak protein conditioner every other wash with a moisturizing one.


----------



## gn1g

does anyone ever use a chelating poo on natural hair?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=193854 said:
			
		

> fluffyforever[/USER];19012563]The Kpak conditioner I used isn't the strong reconstructor that they also sell. I have the Deep Penetrating Resonstructor too. The conditioner I used today has keratin in it, but is supposed to be light enough to use daily.
> 
> So from your advice, I'll use the heavy duty reconstructor once a month, and keep my idea of rotating the weak protein conditioner every other wash with a moisturizing one.



Keep us up to date on how it works out.


----------



## lucky8502

I don't know if my regi can help anyone but I have bra strap length hair and I really did NOTHING. I would wear it in a puff everyday and in the morning I would wet it and put deep conditioner in as a leave in and at night I would sweep my end into a bun. That's really all I do and I retain length and have minimal breakage.


----------



## faithVA

lucky8502 said:


> I don't know if my regi can help anyone but I have bra strap length hair and I really did NOTHING. I would wear it in a puff everyday and in the morning I would wet it and put deep conditioner in as a leave in and at night I would sweep my end into a bun. That's really all I do and I retain length and have minimal breakage.



It may help someone. But usually by the time ladies end up in this thread, they need a little something extra. 

You are very fortunate to have such a simple regimen


----------



## DarkJoy

gn1g said:


> does anyone ever use a chelating poo on natural hair?


yes gn1g. I chelate/clarify 1-2x a month using AO Swimmers Shampoo. I dilute it. Like 1-2 tbs to a 12oz cup.


----------



## Maracujá

gn1g said:


> does anyone ever use a chelating poo on natural hair?



I've never used one but I have a chelating shampoo by Joico on my wish list on Ebay. I hadn't clarified in like years until a few weeks ago


----------



## Froreal3

Why is part of my crown significantly shorter than the rest of my hair? I measured yesterday and the left side back of my crown...probably about a 3 inch area is shorter than the rest of my hair. It is like 9 inches in that spot and the rest of my hair is 11-12 inches. I'm not feeling this as I protective style 100% of the time and moisturize/seal every other day and sometimes daily. I also DC weekly. No bueno 

I use sulfur oil to massage my scalp daily to every other day, but I think I will need to incorporate daily massage in that area specifically with some type of oil. Perhaps only finger detangling that area and maybe concentrating my moisturizer specifically in that spot...

The back, sides, bangs, and even the right side of my crown are growing great! As a matter of fact, my whole crown was significantly shorter, but it has done very well with psing. It's just this one area that needs help.  I did a protein treatment today with Komaza Protein Strengthener. Any other suggestions?


----------



## thebelleofelle

Getting to my wits end with this transition hair. I'm having the hardest time with dryness. I've tried hawaiian silk, perfect for perms leave in, infusium 23 leave in, mane and tail strengthener, water and seal, water mixed with glycerin, water mixed with conditioner.

I've also done a porosity test and found that I have low porosity. Which is really weird because when porosity was first brought up here, I had high porosity. Can it just change like that????

UGHHH someone save me and my dry hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z3000zee

I am not sure if you found a solution yet I avoid ssk by putting my homemade Shea butter and oil mixture on my hair after washing as a leave-in conditioner.  If I run out and I am too lazy to make it I notice the difference in my hair. I also have finer strands.  Have you considered a Shea butter or other butter type leave-in that you can buy in store.


----------



## Hairness

thebelleofelle I use Giovanni Direct Leave In  its thick and so far, is working well for me. I put an oil mix in my hair first, then the GDLI, then my homemade pomade to seal it all up.


----------



## krissyhair

thebelleofelle said:


> Getting to my wits end with this transition hair. I'm having the hardest time with dryness. I've tried hawaiian silk, perfect for perms leave in, infusium 23 leave in, mane and tail strengthener, water and seal, water mixed with glycerin, water mixed with conditioner.
> 
> I've also done a porosity test and found that I have low porosity. Which is really weird because when porosity was first brought up here, I had high porosity. Can it just change like that????
> 
> UGHHH someone save me and my dry hair!!!!!!!!!



thebelleofelle, have you tried putting a a few tablespoons of oil into a nearly empty conditioner bottle and using that as a leave-in?  I've put olive oil in with some extra-cheapy conditioners and it is so luxuriously moisturizing.


----------



## thebelleofelle

z3000zee Thank. I just bought a shea butter deep treatment. Fingers crossed this works.


----------



## HanaKuroi

thebelleofelle said:
			
		

> z3000zee Thank. I just bought a shea butter deep treatment. Fingers crossed this works.



Did u clarify first? Remove all silicones and wax buildup. Start with naked hair so the dc can penetrate,

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

So. I am not sure what to do. Winter has hit and my hair is super super dry. It may have been because I did a protein treatment yesterday but still. 

Not sure what to do. I might wash my hair tonight just because, however I am not sure whats going on with the dryness. Like I am washing my hair almost everyday/every other day.

Is there anything I can do? Should I up my sealing? I usually just spritz with a water/glycerin/oil mixture i did that during the summer/fall and it worked out great my hair would stay for 3 days...Now I don't know. Do I need to get something thicker?


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:


> So. I am not sure what to do. Winter has hit and my hair is super super dry. It may have been because I did a protein treatment yesterday but still.
> 
> Not sure what to do. I might wash my hair tonight just because, however I am not sure whats going on with the dryness. Like I am washing my hair almost everyday/every other day.
> 
> Is there anything I can do? Should I up my sealing? I usually just spritz with a water/glycerin/oil mixture i did that during the summer/fall and it worked out great my hair would stay for 3 days...Now I don't know. Do I need to get something thicker?



I am too sleepy to get scientific but stop using the glycerin. Now that it is drier (winter) it may be drawing moisture from your hair and not the air due to lower humidity. You need to use something else.

I'll edit or make a new post tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

Update:
    So my hair is doing something weird.
I have literally been pre-pooing with a protein conditioner twice a week and have not gotten a protein overload...I leave it on for the recommended amount of time (1-2 mins while I detangle, I am using the Nubian Heritage Moringa and EVOO), shampoo and then follow with more protein or a moisture conditioner. Still doing DC 1-2 times a week.
The only thing that i have changed is my new moisturizer...which is Curly Curl Souflee & OV Eco styler....

Could the souflee be keeping my hair moisturized enough to be able to do protein so much? 2 months ago you could NOT tell my hair it needed protein. Now I don't know. My hair is just thriving so its not a struggle but just something weird I have noticed over the past 2 weeks. (I have also been keeping my hair under hats/scarfs and only wear my hair out if its in a flat twist pony tail....gonna try a puff tomorrow and see if that changes anything but? Why could this be? Especiall when winter is so dry in boston?


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Update:
> So my hair is doing something weird.
> I have literally been pre-pooing with a protein conditioner twice a week and have not gotten a protein overload...I leave it on for the recommended amount of time (1-2 mins while I detangle, I am using the Nubian Heritage Moringa and EVOO), shampoo and then follow with more protein or a moisture conditioner. Still doing DC 1-2 times a week.
> The only thing that i have changed is my new moisturizer...which is Curly Curl Souflee & OV Eco styler....
> 
> Could the souflee be keeping my hair moisturized enough to be able to do protein so much? 2 months ago you could NOT tell my hair it needed protein. Now I don't know. My hair is just thriving so its not a struggle but just something weird I have noticed over the past 2 weeks. (I have also been keeping my hair under hats/scarfs and only wear my hair out if its in a flat twist pony tail....gonna try a puff tomorrow and see if that changes anything but? Why could this be? Especiall when winter is so dry in boston?



What type of protein is in it?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> What type of protein is in it?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



The Nubian heritage? I don't know ill edit this post when I get home. It's an extend nd repair protein conditioner though. So I would assume it is gonna be heavier? I DUNO I'll let you know soon.


HanaKuroi

edit:
EVOO & Moringa, Repair & Extend conditioner


Ingredients: Deionized Water, Olea Europaea (olive oil), *coconut oil*, shea butter, sorbitol esters, mango seed butter, avocado oil, *vegetable protein*, Soybean oil, moringa oleifera seed oil, lawsonia inermis (henna) leaf powder, pro vitamin b-5, proprietary essential oil blend, conditioning salt, chonopodium quinoa extract, fennel extract, aloe barbadenis leaf extract, rosemary extract, bamboo extract, honeysuckle flower and japanese honeysuckle flower extract.


----------



## DarkJoy

THis isn't a struggle but an update and big THANK YOU! It is sometimes difficult to tell when wearing an afro 24/7 where you're at except the fact that you're retaining. Straightening gave me a different perspective of where my strands were. On a whim yesterday, I decided to straighten to trim after having not put my hair near heat (except a heat cap for DCs) in over a year. Wow--big difference.

First the great ladies in this thread helped me determine what I was working with:
-natural
-high porosity
-very fine strands

After some trial and error, ya'll helped me refine a decent basic regimen:

- incorporated a regular protein
-incorporated a chelating and clarifying shampoo
-got a water filter for my hard water
-stopped all cones
-ayurvedic cleansings and teas rinsing (thanks to the challengers in that thread too!)
-heavy sealing 
-cowashing 2x a week with cheapie V05 to keep it moisturized.

The 3" at the roots seems like a different head of hair altogether: smoother strands, softer texture, more body. That amount seems right in keeping with the fact that I really began to stick to my reggie with you ladies' help about 6 months ago.

THe only downside is I will have to continue clipping to get rid of that 'old' hair so the new stuff will shine  I'm ready !!

Special thanks to Cruzankink @HanaKuroi and @faithVA for all your help. And everyone else who dropped their .02!


----------



## fluffyforever

Yep I'm back at square one again. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but my hair is hard again, and the cuticles aren't smooth at all. I thought upping my protein would be good because I never used protein in the past year at all, and at first it was good. But I washed my hair lately and it felt hard again. Really hard and dry. No moisturized DC had helped. My leave ins aren't helping either. My cuticles were so rough that my staple AM couldn't provide enough slip to detangle. So then I tried an oil rinse because I keep hearing good news about that, but it made my ends feel crispy. I'm at a loss. Every time my hair gets this length it starts breaking with every touch and becomes dry like a desert. 

My hate hates most oils, AVJ, hard protein, and most commercial creams. I've been using SM restorative conditioner and sealing ends with castor oil ( the only combo my hair likes a bit), but it doesn't work as well if my cuticles aren't smooth and the shaft is moisturized. Ugh.


----------



## Cruzankink

Hello Ladies,

I missed y'all...

CONFESSION: As of Oct 12, 2013 (3 days b/4 my 2yr post relax anniversary), I have not been struggling with my natural hair _because_.... I relaxed it.  Yess!!! Please believe this was not an impulsive decision. I thought about it for a while, I believe since June of this year. I began hating my time consuming natural hair regimen. I didn't want to take short cuts b/c in the end my hair would suffer. 

So every Friday night I'll do my coconut oil prepoo, sleep w/ it overnite, Saturday morning wash my hair then deep condition for at least 1 hr. Then the _coup de gras_ the ****** twisting which took at least 2 hrs depending on my look.  I began to realize that I miss the ease of my relax hair.  I put in a weave hoping that the break would make me fall in love w/ my natural hair again but instead it did the opposite. I loved the length and curls of my weave so much so that I wanted the look permanently. I believe it was early September when I made the decision of relaxing on my 2 yr post anniversary.

I don't even remember the relaxer I used (it was in a red box and I think it had shea butter) but considering I had 4b virgin hair, my hair didn't come out straight at all which I love. I can wear my hair curly and straight. I am enjoying my new look so much. I believe that I would have better success w/ my chemically treated hair now than before since I learned so much about my hair and products in my transition and natural journey.

I want to thank the members of this thread for your encouragement, advice, and support. I am a firm believer that one has to do what's makes them happy and my textlaxed hair is doing that for me.

Thank you all!


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> THis isn't a struggle but an update and big THANK YOU! It is sometimes difficult to tell when wearing an afro 24/7 where you're at except the fact that you're retaining. Straightening gave me a different perspective of where my strands were. On a whim yesterday, I decided to straighten to trim after having not put my hair near heat (except a heat cap for DCs) in over a year. Wow--big difference.
> 
> First the great ladies in this thread helped me determine what I was working with:
> -natural
> -high porosity
> -very fine strands
> 
> After some trial and error, ya'll helped me refine a decent basic regimen:
> 
> - incorporated a regular protein
> -incorporated a chelating and clarifying shampoo
> -got a water filter for my hard water
> -stopped all cones
> -ayurvedic cleansings and teas rinsing (thanks to the challengers in that thread too!)
> -heavy sealing
> -cowashing 2x a week with cheapie V05 to keep it moisturized.
> 
> The 3" at the roots seems like a different head of hair altogether: smoother strands, softer texture, more body. That amount seems right in keeping with the fact that I really began to stick to my reggie with you ladies' help about 6 months ago.
> 
> THe only downside is I will have to continue clipping to get rid of that 'old' hair so the new stuff will shine  I'm ready !!
> 
> Special thanks to Cruzankink @HanaKuroi and @faithVA for all your help. And everyone else who dropped their .02!



You are so welcome. I'm glad you are learning your hair and making progress.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=193854 said:
			
		

> fluffyforever[/USER];19262289]Yep I'm back at square one again. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but my hair is hard again, and the cuticles aren't smooth at all. I thought upping my protein would be good because I never used protein in the past year at all, and at first it was good. But I washed my hair lately and it felt hard again. Really hard and dry. No moisturized DC had helped. My leave ins aren't helping either. My cuticles were so rough that my staple AM couldn't provide enough slip to detangle. So then I tried an oil rinse because I keep hearing good news about that, but it made my ends feel crispy. I'm at a loss. Every time my hair gets this length it starts breaking with every touch and becomes dry like a desert.
> 
> My hate hates most oils, AVJ, hard protein, and most commercial creams. I've been using SM restorative conditioner and sealing ends with castor oil ( the only combo my hair likes a bit), but it doesn't work as well if my cuticles aren't smooth and the shaft is moisturized. Ugh.



Sounds like you need to step back and take a breather. Let's start from the beginning. What's your wash day regimen (products and technique) and what is your moisturizing routine in between wash days?


----------



## faithVA

Cruzankink said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I missed y'all...
> 
> CONFESSION: As of Oct 12, 2013 (3 days b/4 my 2yr post relax anniversary), I have not been struggling with my natural hair _because_.... I relaxed it.  Yess!!! Please believe this was not an impulsive decision. I thought about it for a while, I believe since June of this year. I began hating my time consuming natural hair regimen. I didn't want to take short cuts b/c in the end my hair would suffer.
> 
> So every Friday night I'll do my coconut oil prepoo, sleep w/ it overnite, Saturday morning wash my hair then deep condition for at least 1 hr. Then the _coup de gras_ the ****** twisting which took at least 2 hrs depending on my look.  I began to realize that I miss the ease of my relax hair.  I put in a weave hoping that the break would make me fall in love w/ my natural hair again but instead it did the opposite. I loved the length and curls of my weave so much so that I wanted the look permanently. I believe it was early September when I made the decision of relaxing on my 2 yr post anniversary.
> 
> I don't even remember the relaxer I used (it was in a red box and I think it had shea butter) but considering I had 4b virgin hair, my hair didn't come out straight at all which I love. I can wear my hair curly and straight. I am enjoying my new look so much. I believe that I would have better success w/ my chemically treated hair now than before since I learned so much about my hair and products in my transition and natural journey.
> 
> I want to thank the members of this thread for your encouragement, advice, and support. I am a firm believer that one has to do what's makes them happy and my textlaxed hair is doing that for me.
> 
> Thank you all!



Cool. Glad you made a decision that works for you. Good luck on the new direction of your journey.


----------



## HanaKuroi

fluffyforever said:
			
		

> Yep I'm back at square one again. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but my hair is hard again, and the cuticles aren't smooth at all. I thought upping my protein would be good because I never used protein in the past year at all, and at first it was good. But I washed my hair lately and it felt hard again. Really hard and dry. No moisturized DC had helped. My leave ins aren't helping either. My cuticles were so rough that my staple AM couldn't provide enough slip to detangle. So then I tried an oil rinse because I keep hearing good news about that, but it made my ends feel crispy. I'm at a loss. Every time my hair gets this length it starts breaking with every touch and becomes dry like a desert.
> 
> My hate hates most oils, AVJ, hard protein, and most commercial creams. I've been using SM restorative conditioner and sealing ends with castor oil ( the only combo my hair likes a bit), but it doesn't work as well if my cuticles aren't smooth and the shaft is moisturized. Ugh.



I'll be back to ask questions. I am still sleepy and can't form words. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MzSwift

fluffyforever said:


> Yep I'm back at square one again. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but my hair is hard again, and the cuticles aren't smooth at all. I thought upping my protein would be good because I never used protein in the past year at all, and at first it was good. But I washed my hair lately and it felt hard again. Really hard and dry. No moisturized DC had helped. My leave ins aren't helping either. My cuticles were so rough that my staple AM couldn't provide enough slip to detangle. So then I tried an oil rinse because I keep hearing good news about that, but it made my ends feel crispy. I'm at a loss. Every time my hair gets this length it starts breaking with every touch and becomes dry like a desert.
> 
> My hate hates most oils, AVJ, hard protein, and most commercial creams. I've been using SM restorative conditioner and sealing ends with castor oil ( the only combo my hair likes a bit), but it doesn't work as well if my cuticles aren't smooth and the shaft is moisturized. Ugh.



((HUG))

So sorry to hear this.  I've learned that I need to keep my hair hidden or protected during the colder weather. That means I wear my hair out about 1 week per month. Otherwise it's braided or twisted or in cornrows under wigs/headwraps/hats.

And moisturizing takes a little bit more.  After cleansing, I do a lite protein weekly (instead of one heavy tx) and follow up with a moisturizing DC.  Here are a few of my favorite moisturizing DC's for the winter:

-Queen Helene cholesterol (as a base) + EVOO + Honey
-EVOO + Honey + 1.5 tsp salt
-Queen Helene cholesterol (base) + EVOO + Hibiscus powder + 1.5 tsp salt **my favorite 
-Banana baby food + EVOO + Honey (very moisturizing)

Anytime I add 1.5 tsp salt to the mix, my hair comes out soft like butter.  Sometimes EVOO is substituted with Grapseed or Safflower oils (higher ceramide).
HTH!


----------



## DarkJoy

Yea, @fluffyforever, we need a detailed product list to be able to help. Also to assist us to help you:

1. what kind of climate are you in? Is it a cold/snowy, desert like, tropical?
2. is your water hard? maybe you need to clarify and chelate regularly (this was a major problem for me)
3. how often are you dusting/trimming?
4. do you know if your strands are fine or course?
5. when was your last chemical process? are there still procesed ends to be snipped?
6. how are you styling you hair regularly?

I'm sure we can help you find a solution. Just need more details.


----------



## DarkJoy

Hey Cruzankink! Glad you made a decision that makes you happy and life easier. Thats all any of us want.


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey ladies! This is my first fall/winter natural I want to make sure I retain length this season. I've been noticing I've been losing a little more hair on wash day (with short pieces mixed with long ones) and Detangling is becoming harder. It could be due to more hair but I'm worried it's breakage. I have fine strands and medium density. I'm not sure about porosity...i think it's just normal. It was high porosity when i was relaxed, but when i got highlights over the summer it took a while to process. Should I be Detangling before I wash or with it wet and soaked in conditioner after washing? And how often should I be using protein?
 I'm a lazy natural so I typically DC with heat on dry hair and do a wash and go every 5-7 days and pineapple at night. Refresh in the morning with steam from the shower, light mist of water and oil if needed. Lately I've been wearing it down for a few days then a bun our updo for a few days. I've gone heavier on leave in and oil and use a moisturizing curl cream under my gel since it's cool now. My instinct is to overdose on moisture during the dry cold winter, but if I am getting breakage I'm not sure how to tell I'd it's from lack of moisture or protein.


----------



## DarkJoy

Your hair is colored still or have you chopped off the colored bits?

How does the hair feel when wet or moist Leslie_C? Does it feel really soft like mashed potatoes? Kinda in the middle or straw like?

Are any products new-ish including your stylers?

Buns can be murder on fine hair even if it's short-term. Just too much tension especially with wet or moist bunning.


----------



## fluffyforever

DarkJoy said:


> Yea, @fluffyforever, we need a detailed product list to be able to help. Also to assist us to help you:  1. what kind of climate are you in? Is it a cold/snowy, desert like, tropical? 2. is your water hard? maybe you need to clarify and chelate regularly (this was a major problem for me) 3. how often are you dusting/trimming? 4. do you know if your strands are fine or course? 5. when was your last chemical process? are there still procesed ends to be snipped? 6. how are you styling you hair regularly?  I'm sure we can help you find a solution. Just need more details.



I'm in the Midwest, Milwaukee. It's cold and dry, but not yet freezing. I think my water is hard due to the orange deposits I keep cleaning off the shower head. I do a full trim 3 months, and trim as needed weekly to get rid of knots. I have mostly fine strands. I've been natural since 2007, and have done 2 BCs, so no processed ends. I wear medium twists pulled to a bun or loose stretched hair in a bun. I wash weekly, and cowash when my hair is in twists. 

Products: Kenra MC and joico kpak conditioner (alternate on wash day) joico kpak shampoo, detangle first with AM, then wash and condition. 

Leave in: SM restorative conditioner, seal with castor oil. 

Twist to dry and stretch hair. 

Style in bun. 

That's all I do now, but it changes.


----------



## Leslie_C

DarkJoy said:


> Your hair is colored still or have you chopped off the colored bits?
> 
> How does the hair feel when wet or moist Leslie_C? Does it feel really soft like mashed potatoes? Kinda in the middle or straw like?
> 
> Are any products new-ish including your stylers?
> 
> Buns can be murder on fine hair even if it's short-term. Just too much tension especially with wet or moist bunning.



DarkJoy yes several inches have highlights on top only and the color service in the summer didn't seen to make a difference in the health.

When you hair is wet it feels in between, it's soft, but not mushy or overly elastic. I have been using mostly the same products for a while now. My shampoo,cowash, leave in, gel, and oil have been consistent. I do throw another styler under my gel as a trial from time to time...the latest is Eden bodyworks curl defining creme....but it seems to help (my hair feels softer when it dries).

I don't bun on wet our damp hair, I put dry stretched hair from an old wash and go in a puff and pin the ends down. I try not to make my puffs tight bc they cause breakage around my edges. I didn't bun all summer...just started again to stretch my wash day a few days bc I don't want to redo my wash and go midweek. Might be better off it I do though.


----------



## DarkJoy

fluffyforever said:


> I'm in the Midwest, Milwaukee. It's cold and dry, but not yet freezing. I think my water is hard due to the orange deposits I keep cleaning off the shower head. I do a full trim 3 months, and trim as needed weekly to get rid of knots. I have mostly fine strands. I've been natural since 2007, and have done 2 BCs, so no processed ends. I wear medium twists pulled to a bun or loose stretched hair in a bun. I wash weekly, and cowash when my hair is in twists.
> 
> Products: Kenra MC and joico kpak conditioner (alternate on wash day) joico kpak shampoo, detangle first with AM, then wash and condition.
> 
> Leave in: SM restorative conditioner, seal with castor oil.
> 
> Twist to dry and stretch hair.
> 
> Style in bun.
> 
> That's all I do now, but it changes.


So basically @fluffyforever, you're suffering from protein overload, hard water damage, and moisture starvation:

Hard water will mess you up. All that stuff that's depositing on your taps, is also depositing on your hair (and skin). Get to a Home Depot, Lowes or other hardware store and buy a $20 filter that you can screw into the shower head. The change in hair and skin is almost instant.

That K Pak may be too strong for you. I remember using it in my relaxed days. It's a lot of protein and that product, I hear, is best used on heavily processed hair. Or it dries you out. Probably containes some silicon as well.

The Kenra is also a reconstructor even though it says moisturizing. It has wheat protein. Wheat protein is pretty harsh and, personally, my hair instantly turns to straw when it senses it in the same vicinity. 

I think both those conditioners contain 'cones which will double the crunch when you add the cones on top of protein because as the cones coat your hair they refuse to let moisture penetrate. It's like wrapping each strand in Saran Wrap. Make sense?

The SM condish products are good, though. The restorative condish makes a great co-wash and leave-in.

First, get that filter. Then get a chelating/clarifying shampoo to remove all the cones and hard water deposits. Aubrey organics has a swimmers shampoo or any shampoo for swimming will get both jobs done at once.

Then, focus on nothing but cone free moisture DCs and heavy sealing and you'll be fine over the next few weeks and might want to consider a cone free reconstructor at that time.

You're trimming schedule looks great btw!


----------



## DarkJoy

Leslie_C said:


> @DarkJoy yes several inches have highlights on top only and the color service in the summer didn't seen to make a difference in the health.
> 
> When you hair is wet it feels in between, it's soft, but not mushy or overly elastic. I have been using mostly the same products for a while now. My shampoo,cowash, leave in, gel, and oil have been consistent. I do throw another styler under my gel as a trial from time to time...the latest is Eden bodyworks curl defining creme....but it seems to help (my hair feels softer when it dries).
> 
> I don't bun on wet our damp hair, I put dry stretched hair from an old wash and go in a puff and pin the ends down. I try not to make my puffs tight bc they cause breakage around my edges. I didn't bun all summer...just started again to stretch my wash day a few days bc I don't want to redo my wash and go midweek. Might be better off it I do though.


@Leslie_C Color damage is tricky. It's not always apparent right away but makes itself known through little bits of ends snapping off slowly over time. You look up and notice your hair hasnt appeared to gain any length in months. So has always been my experience.

My hair is high porosity BUT because its so dark naturally it was always resistant to lifting the color. The damage wa always great too because we had to leave it on longer to process 

Perhaps babying those ends with alternating protein and moisturizing condish with a good oil or butter to seal. Dont forget to keep them well dusted so breakage doesnt turn into splits.

I would not recommend wet detangling on fine hair either. Maybe slightly moist.

Curious what products are already on your hair when you dry DC with heat. It could be those products are entering the shaft when the cuticle opens and causing problems as well...


----------



## Leslie_C

DarkJoy said:


> @Leslie_C Color damage is tricky. It's not always apparent right away but makes itself known through little bits of ends snapping off slowly over time. You look up and notice your hair hasnt appeared to gain any length in months. So has always been my experience.
> 
> My hair is high porosity BUT because its so dark naturally it was always resistant to lifting the color. The damage wa always great too because we had to leave it on longer to process
> 
> Perhaps babying those ends with alternating protein and moisturizing condish with a good oil or butter to seal. Dont forget to keep them well dusted so breakage doesnt turn into splits.
> 
> I would not recommend wet detangling on fine hair either. Maybe slightly moist.
> 
> Curious what products are already on your hair when you dry DC with heat. It could be those products are entering the shaft when the cuticle opens and causing problems as well...



Ironically when I notice little short pieces it seems to almost always be dark hair, not the highlighted part.

Maybe I'm just being paranoid bc my two year post relaxer anniversary isn't until February but I've already retained 9+ inches of hair and I trimmed it in October....seems like I'm retaining pretty much everything I'm growing....isn't a small amount of breakage inevitable? 

would washing in braids or twists be ideal for fine strands? I might experiment more with that, it's just the couple of stabs I've taken at it resulted in my hair not getting totally clean.


----------



## hnntrr

SO I FIGURED OUT WHY MY HAIRLINE WOULDNT CURL. I had super split ends. Like. Super. I cut almost 3 inches off and they are starting to curl finally. But they are still super split and I am not really sure what to do because if I cut them all the way then I am going to have 5 inch hair all over my head and then a patch of 1/2 hair right in the middle of my forehead LOL. Ah well. Been finger curling it and its been okay. Keeping that section really moisturized.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19373403]SO I FIGURED OUT WHY MY HAIRLINE WOULDNT CURL. I had super split ends. Like. Super. I cut almost 3 inches off and they are starting to curl finally. But they are still super split and I am not really sure what to do because if I cut them all the way then I am going to have 5 inch hair all over my head and then a patch of 1/2 hair right in the middle of my forehead LOL. Ah well. Been finger curling it and its been okay. Keeping that section really moisturized.



Do you know why it is split? Do a protein treatment on the front section more often than the rest and then dust the ends once a month. Hopefully you can salvage it.


----------



## hnntrr

No idea at all. But like when I twist sections of it the hair is just everywhere and it feels spit it feels rougher than the normal coarseness of my hair so I am only assuming it is split or damaged in some way. It was a large chunk of it and it really could have been from a mixture of part of the ends had heat damage, the damage from my denman ( i think that was the largest part of it) and maybe some damage from coloring (even though the rest of my hair is fine its really just that section). 

I am going to try doing that and see. Its really uneven and for the past two days I have been really babying it with moisture and finger coiling it so it still looks okay its just rough. Not sure what happened for sure though.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> SO I FIGURED OUT WHY MY HAIRLINE WOULDNT CURL. I had super split ends. Like. Super. I cut almost 3 inches off and they are starting to curl finally. But they are still super split and I am not really sure what to do because if I cut them all the way then I am going to have 5 inch hair all over my head and then a patch of 1/2 hair right in the middle of my forehead LOL. Ah well. Been finger curling it and its been okay. Keeping that section really moisturized.



The denman is an evil. evil brush.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sgold04

Has anyone used the LuvNaturals product line by kimmaytube? I told myself I wouldn't buy anymore products until I use what I have, but I really like the emphasis on pHbalance when I looked at her products. I think that might be the reason my hair is acting funny.


----------



## tinkat

Ceemarie82 said:


> Has anyone used the LuvNaturals product line by kimmaytube? I told myself I wouldn't buy anymore products until I use what I have, but I really like the emphasis on pHbalance when I looked at her products. I think that might be the reason my hair is acting funny.



Never tried it but I like how she breaks down ph balance also. Honestly I got the hang of ph balance after watching her video but I don't use her products. Aloe vera juice and gel was what helped me alot. And adding protein treatments.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

............


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ceemarie82 said:


> Has anyone used the LuvNaturals product line by kimmaytube? I told myself I wouldn't buy anymore products until I use what I have, but I really like the emphasis on pHbalance when I looked at her products. I think that might be the reason my hair is acting funny.



I have. I like the detangler. I have tried them all. The conditioner was not slippy and after a couple of months everything lost it's smell. The leave in might have been okay, but I have eliminated them from my routine. The shampoo I believe was just okay. It has been a while. My only repurchase was the detangler.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural

Hi ladies,
I'll be 2 years natural on 2/17 and still struggling with protein balance. Can someone please share their regiment? I purchased Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer spray and was wondering if it would be too much if I used it under my leave in weekly. Also, do I need to apply the spray then use my hair therapy wrap before I apply my leave in conditioner? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## DarkJoy

MayaNatural said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'll be 2 years natural on 2/17 and still struggling with protein balance. Can someone please share their regiment? I purchased Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer spray and was wondering if it would be too much if I used it under my leave in weekly. Also, do I need to apply the spray then use my hair therapy wrap before I apply my leave in conditioner?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


What exactly are you experiencing
?
I use a mild protein containing DC every week followed by a moisture dc and a silk spray right after.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MzSwift

Yup weekly light protein tx (20 minutes) followed by a moisture DC (queen helene + EVOO + salt + hibiscus powder) really helped to keep my balance in check.  Also daily M&Sing w/ water, condish and oil.  

I think keeping my hair covered at home helped to keep the moisture in as well.  Whenever I was home, I had it under a satin skull cap, scarf or bonnet.

HTH!


----------



## girlonfire

Hi!
What a great thread!
I hope my problem has not already been spoken on because I've yet to read through this entire thread.

My stats:
Hair type- 3b to 4b
Mostly fine to medium hair, with one or 2 patches if pretty coarse hair at my crown

Regimen (kinda)
-shampoo 1x/month but rinse with water and condition/detangle weekly( is that what co washing is?)( I used the main and tail because so many people recommend dried my hair out, matted mess, I'll try to give it to benefit of the doubt)
-prepoo with random oils when i remember, coconut, olive, store bought blends
-i just stand under hot water massaging my scalp to loosen up oil and impurities and such.
-condition with mane n tail condish (not crazy about it but the jury is still out)
-occasionall dc with nunaat green keratin mask
-detangle with tresemme flawless curls condish ( best conditioner I found for my hair yet) leave that in, i detangle with fingers/comb/rubber base denman brush
-at this point i either decide to let my hair dry the way it is or do a twist out usually I do that earlier because twist outs take forever to dry. if I do decide to do a twist out I will add organic root stimulator twist and lock gel.

My issues:
about 5 months ago I straighten my hair for a special occasion and I was shocked to see how thin it looked! my ponytail barely makes 2 inches in circumference! I really don't straighten my hair or put any heat on it. it's not like I'm abstaining or anything its just not my kind of thing, too much effort. before September heat hadn't touch my hair in about 4 years before that 3 years, before that, NEVER. I want thicker hair! as a child I looked like I had pretty thick hair the thing is mother couldn't really do hair so I'm not sure if the thickness is really just matted hair. I got a prescription for garlic pills and more zinc and iron in my diet. I want to try the new Pantene rogaine thing but I'm scared. I'm trying to decrease my shedding so i may increased density because that makes sense in my mind. also a lady on YouTube said that since she became a vegetarian her hair grew like crazy. Can anyone help me increase my hair density please? should I just like the bullet and see a scalp doctor? are they expensive? I don't have insurance at the moment. I know that hair density is predetermined but I don't know if I've done something to scar my scalp and not all of my follicles are pushing out hair. what is a good product to help with Matted hair? Like an idiot I decided to wash my hair with shampoo one day not conditioned it at all and then wait till the next day at like 8 o'clock at night to do something about it I literally spent 8 hours on my hair that's like 4 times more than the normal amount of time i spend. I wanted to cry. actually there's one top section that I haven't even gotten to because I'm tired and I'm annoyed so I've been bunning it this entire week which is totally not me, but I guess it was good practice for protective styling since I don't do that much anymore.

Oh btw I'm mbl or almost wl, so close to wl but not all of my hair is the same length EXACTLY but i don't have layers. My goal i think is hl but not really bc i don't WANT hl hair, I'm just taking an educated guess on how long it would need to be to hang at bsl when natural bc THIS is my actual goal.


----------



## HanaKuroi

girlonfire said:
			
		

> Hi!
> What a great thread!
> I hope my problem has not already been spoken on because I've yet to read through this entire thread.
> 
> My stats:
> Hair type- 3b to 4b
> Mostly fine to medium hair, with one or 2 patches if pretty coarse hair at my crown
> 
> Regimen (kinda)
> -shampoo 1x/month but rinse with water and condition/detangle weekly( is that what co washing is?)( I used the main and tail because so many people recommend dried my hair out, matted mess, I'll try to give it to benefit of the doubt)
> -prepoo with random oils when i remember, coconut, olive, store bought blends
> -i just stand under hot water massaging my scalp to loosen up oil and impurities and such.
> -condition with mane n tail condish (not crazy about it but the jury is still out)
> -occasionall dc with nunaat green keratin mask
> -detangle with tresemme flawless curls condish ( best conditioner I found for my hair yet) leave that in, i detangle with fingers/comb/rubber base denman brush
> -at this point i either decide to let my hair dry the way it is or do a twist out usually I do that earlier because twist outs take forever to dry. if I do decide to do a twist out I will add organic root stimulator twist and lock gel.
> 
> My issues:
> about 5 months ago I straighten my hair for a special occasion and I was shocked to see how thin it looked! my ponytail barely makes 2 inches in circumference! I really don't straighten my hair or put any heat on it. it's not like I'm abstaining or anything its just not my kind of thing, too much effort. before September heat hadn't touch my hair in about 4 years before that 3 years, before that, NEVER. I want thicker hair! as a child I looked like I had pretty thick hair the thing is mother couldn't really do hair so I'm not sure if the thickness is really just matted hair. I got a prescription for garlic pills and more zinc and iron in my diet. I want to try the new Pantene rogaine thing but I'm scared. I'm trying to decrease my shedding so i may increased density because that makes sense in my mind. also a lady on YouTube said that since she became a vegetarian her hair grew like crazy. Can anyone help me increase my hair density please? should I just like the bullet and see a scalp doctor? are they expensive? I don't have insurance at the moment. I know that hair density is predetermined but I don't know if I've done something to scar my scalp and not all of my follicles are pushing out hair. what is a good product to help with Matted hair? Like an idiot I decided to wash my hair with shampoo one day not conditioned it at all and then wait till the next day at like 8 o'clock at night to do something about it I literally spent 8 hours on my hair that's like 4 times more than the normal amount of time i spend. I wanted to cry. actually there's one top section that I haven't even gotten to because I'm tired and I'm annoyed so I've been bunning it this entire week which is totally not me, but I guess it was good practice for protective styling since I don't do that much anymore.
> 
> Oh btw I'm mbl or almost wl, so close to wl but not all of my hair is the same length EXACTLY but i don't have layers. My goal i think is hl but not really bc i don't WANT hl hair, I'm just taking an educated guess on how long it would need to be to hang at bsl when natural bc THIS is my actual goal.



I say first off throw out that denman. The rubber base snatches out hair like a rubberbands do. My hair thinned due to the denman then I made things worse with the tangle teaser.



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SweetlyCurly

girlonfire said:


> Hi!
> What a great thread!
> I hope my problem has not already been spoken on because I've yet to read through this entire thread.
> 
> My stats:
> Hair type- 3b to 4b
> Mostly fine to medium hair, with one or 2 patches if pretty coarse hair at my crown
> 
> Regimen (kinda)
> -shampoo 1x/month but rinse with water and condition/detangle weekly( is that what co washing is?)( I used the main and tail because so many people recommend dried my hair out, matted mess, I'll try to give it to benefit of the doubt)
> -prepoo with random oils when i remember, coconut, olive, store bought blends
> -i just stand under hot water massaging my scalp to loosen up oil and impurities and such.
> -condition with mane n tail condish (not crazy about it but the jury is still out)
> -occasionall dc with nunaat green keratin mask
> -detangle with tresemme flawless curls condish ( best conditioner I found for my hair yet) leave that in, i detangle with fingers/comb/rubber base denman brush
> -at this point i either decide to let my hair dry the way it is or do a twist out usually I do that earlier because twist outs take forever to dry. if I do decide to do a twist out I will add organic root stimulator twist and lock gel.
> 
> My issues:
> about 5 months ago I straighten my hair for a special occasion and I was shocked to see how thin it looked! my ponytail barely makes 2 inches in circumference! I really don't straighten my hair or put any heat on it. it's not like I'm abstaining or anything its just not my kind of thing, too much effort. before September heat hadn't touch my hair in about 4 years before that 3 years, before that, NEVER. I want thicker hair! as a child I looked like I had pretty thick hair the thing is mother couldn't really do hair so I'm not sure if the thickness is really just matted hair. I got a prescription for garlic pills and more zinc and iron in my diet. I want to try the new Pantene rogaine thing but I'm scared. I'm trying to decrease my shedding so i may increased density because that makes sense in my mind. also a lady on YouTube said that since she became a vegetarian her hair grew like crazy. Can anyone help me increase my hair density please? should I just like the bullet and see a scalp doctor? are they expensive? I don't have insurance at the moment. I know that hair density is predetermined but I don't know if I've done something to scar my scalp and not all of my follicles are pushing out hair. what is a good product to help with Matted hair? Like an idiot I decided to wash my hair with shampoo one day not conditioned it at all and then wait till the next day at like 8 o'clock at night to do something about it I literally spent 8 hours on my hair that's like 4 times more than the normal amount of time i spend. I wanted to cry. actually there's one top section that I haven't even gotten to because I'm tired and I'm annoyed so I've been bunning it this entire week which is totally not me, but I guess it was good practice for protective styling since I don't do that much anymore.
> 
> Oh btw I'm mbl or almost wl, so close to wl but not all of my hair is the same length EXACTLY but i don't have layers. My goal i think is hl but not really bc i don't WANT hl hair, I'm just taking an educated guess on how long it would need to be to hang at bsl when natural bc THIS is my actual goal.



This might just have been for me but, I noticed new hairs coming in when I started using castor oil on my scalp and also when I started drinking more whey protein. Give it a try.


----------



## MayaNatural

DarkJoy
I have reduced shedding thanks to weekly Fenugreek treatments but I recently watched a YouTube video that explained breakage vs shedding and I realized my shed hair had a lot of broken pieces. I do a protein treatment every 2 months or so.. I never thought about adding protein into my regiment more frequently. My hair loves protein but I was afraid of protein overload. I used Roux porosity control on Monday and my hair loved it!! My hair feels just like it did before I colored my hair. Now I realize I need to add more protein treatments in my regiment. Thank you for your help!!

MzSwift
Thank you so much!!! What do you use for your weekly protein tx? I never heard of using salt in your DT, off to google I go.  I appreciate your help!!


----------



## girlonfire

HanaKuroi said:


> I say first off throw out that denman. The rubber base snatches out hair like a rubberbands do. My hair thinned due to the denman then I made things worse with the tangle teaser.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



How is this possible. Wouldn't that hurt? When i detangle I'm very gentle if i get to a bad tangle, i don't force it or anything i start from the bottom  and I'm pretty sure it's not breakage bc all the hairs have bulbs and any breakage ia very short and small so im not concerned. At one point i thought it was loosing way too much hair when i used it so i stopped for about a year, but my hair looks so much better and less tangled when i do use it. How can i get the same results without it?


----------



## girlonfire

SweetlyCurly said:


> This might just have been for me but, I noticed new hairs coming in when I started using castor oil on my scalp and also when I started drinking more whey protein. Give it a try.



I wanted to try that but I feel like its way to thick  and tacky, hard for me to use  and it might clog my po should i mix it with something?


----------



## Hibiscus30

MayaNatural

I don't know if you have  ever tried Komaza Protein Strengthening Cream, it's what I feel is a mild to moderate protein treatment. But this treatment (I believe) is what has turned my hair around. Oh and  I like Aubrey gbp too but I stopped using it to strictly consistently use Komaza Protein in my rotation. I also love BASK Whiskey Soak it has quinoa...this treatment in my opinion tops Komaza (which I love).

I also added Fenugreek paste (I make) in rotation  (love this) my hair loves this stuff!...this helped with shedding. I learned I had to do was moisturize heavy after all treatments using Darcy Botanical conditioning Mask! I know this conditioner is pricey but I will never be without it or the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I found balance again with these products. My goal is/was to eliminate products once I find what works and be consistent.


----------



## HanaKuroi

girlonfire said:
			
		

> How is this possible. Wouldn't that hurt? When i detangle I'm very gentle if i get to a bad tangle, i don't force it or anything i start from the bottom  and I'm pretty sure it's not breakage bc all the hairs have bulbs and any breakage ia very short and small so im not concerned. At one point i thought it was loosing way too much hair when i used it so i stopped for about a year, but my hair looks so much better and less tangled when i do use it. How can i get the same results without it?



Breakage. Midshaft splits. There are blogs and posts about it here.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Royalq

I have so many ssks. I think its because I have yet to find the moisturizer for me.  I founf stay sof fro but I think it works best in hot humid weather. I quickly tried shea moisture smoothie. I think its good but I havent gotten a chance to truly test it out. My hair is straight and I plan to braid it up for a year. So I wobt be able to truly test it out for a while.


----------



## MayaNatural

Hibiscus30 Thank you so much for your recommendations. I love Komaza but I never tried their protein treatment. I'll pick up everything you mentioned and gradually try them and see what works best for my hair. How often do you apply a protein treatment? I been using L.A.C.E. Naturals Brahmi DT for moisture  It's amazing. I never tried Darcy's but I love a few of her products. Thanks again!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

HanaKuroi said:


> Breakage. Midshaft splits. There are blogs and posts about it here.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



You don't realize it has happened until you wake up one day and realize your hair is thinner.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Hibiscus30

MayaNatural
I was trying to get away with using protein treatments once a mth because I thought it would be too much but since trying mentioned treatments I use them weekly rotating between bask and komaza and fenugreek now once a mth. 

With the advice of PompousBlue I started using protein and DC once a week...and the key for me was deep condition with a good moisturizing conditioner! I think I wasn't properly deep conditioning to help restore and balance. I also "try" to steam mid week (with Natural Oasis) and moisturize every other night.

I hope these products work out for you (I'm no expert but I was determined to find a better regimen)


----------



## MzSwift

MayaNatural

Good luck with your purchases!  I hope they work out for you. 

For my weekly protein tx, I typically use one of the following:

-Full fat plain yogurt
-Motions CPR (in the bottle, not the jar)
-1 egg
-Henna
-Megatek
-Joico K-Pak (before straightening)


----------



## HanaKuroi

girlonfire said:
			
		

> How is this possible. Wouldn't that hurt? When i detangle I'm very gentle if i get to a bad tangle, i don't force it or anything i start from the bottom  and I'm pretty sure it's not breakage bc all the hairs have bulbs and any breakage ia very short and small so im not concerned. At one point i thought it was loosing way too much hair when i used it so i stopped for about a year, but my hair looks so much better and less tangled when i do use it. How can i get the same results without it?



I don't mean to say pulled from the root, but it is very damaging to the hair shaft. We were all on the denman brush bandwagon 2 years ago when ladies started talking about thinning, midshaft splits and breakage. The breakage occurs high up. What we imagine are sheds are not all sheds. While it clumps our hair nicely the rubber is causing midshaft splits which later breaks off. These broken hairs are long and we mistake them for sheds because of their length. Suddenly our ponytails are thinner. Or we have hair that is long with shorter hair all over blending in with our longer strands. Unfortunately,  we don't notice until the damage has already been done. 

I started finger combing and maybe one a month I will use a seamless comb. It has taken me two years to regain my thickness. I wish I had listened when a few ladies started noticing a difference in their thickness after using the denman. I even tried modifying it by removing rows. I think the problem is that rubber base.

If you google denman brush and breakage or something like that you should find blogs about it. Mind you this was a couple of years ago.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Priss Pot

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't mean to say pulled from the root, but it is very damaging to the hair shaft. We were all on the denman brush bandwagon 2 years ago when ladies started talking about thinning, midshaft splits and breakage. The breakage occurs high up. What we imagine are sheds are not all sheds. While it clumps our hair nicely the rubber is causing midshaft splits which later breaks off. These broken hairs are long and we mistake them for sheds because of their length. Suddenly our ponytails are thinner. Or we have hair that is long with shorter hair all over blending in with our longer strands. Unfortunately,  we don't notice until the damage has already been done.
> 
> I started finger combing and maybe one a month I will use a seamless comb. It has taken me two years to regain my thickness. I wish I had listened when a few ladies started noticing a difference in their thickness after using the denman. I even tried modifying it by removing rows. I think the problem is that rubber base.
> 
> If you google denman brush and breakage or something like that you should find blogs about it. Mind you this was a couple of years ago.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I had the same issue with the denman.  The breakage occurred higher up on the strands. I started seeing short strands sticking out everywhere (especially when parting my hair for a twist/braid-out). I was in denial about it because I loved the way it removed my shed hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Priss Pot said:
			
		

> I had the same issue with the denman.  The breakage occurred higher up on the strands. I started seeing short strands sticking out everywhere (especially when parting my hair for a twist/braid-out). I was in denial about it because I loved the way it removed my shed hair.



Denial did me in too. I loved how it felt and clumped my hair. Yes, the short strands sticking out. Then my ponytail was thinner and my braids were thinner. I used it a bit longer than I should have. I always used it with slippy conditioner too.

I suppose it works like a rubber squeegee on glass. You know how the squeegee clings to the glass and the water runs off. Our hair is the glass and the rubber base is the squeegee. Curly hair can't take that for long.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## loved

*Blow Drying Brush/Comb Suggestions?*

I'm so glad I stopped in here! I was online shopping for a Denman D4 to use for a blowout for President's day weekend. I have blow dryed my hair about 3 times before since I went natural 2 years ago & my hair tears blow dryer combs to pieces so I thought the Denman was a solution until I read the last few posts. Any suggestions for tool I can use to stretch my hair while blow drying it while incurring the least amount of damage?


----------



## CharlieEcho

*Rant*

I'm seriously considering relaxing my hair. The dryness is so annoying. I touch one strand and it breaks. I've been natural for 3 years and during that time I can say I've spent maybe 3-4 months without a wig/weave/braids. What's the point of Bering natural if I'm never going to wear my hair out because I can't deal with knots, dryness and breakage. 

The middle is so dry and broken and I just think relaxing it is the way to go. I'm just fed up!

*end rant *

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha

CharlieEcho said:


> *Rant*  I'm seriously considering relaxing my hair. The dryness is so annoying. I touch one strand and it breaks. I've been natural for 3 years and during that time I can say I've spent maybe 3-4 months without a wig/weave/braids. What's the point of Bering natural if I'm never going to wear my hair out because I can't deal with knots, dryness and breakage.  The middle is so dry and broken and I just think relaxing it is the way to go. I'm just fed up!  *end rant *  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



CharlieEcho

Sorry your have a hard time with your hair.

When you were relaxed did you have any problems with dryness, breakage or length retention? 

And why did you decide to go natural?


----------



## CharlieEcho

Cruzankink said:


> Hello Ladies,  I missed y'all...  CONFESSION: As of Oct 12, 2013 (3 days b/4 my 2yr post relax anniversary), I have not been struggling with my natural hair because.... I relaxed it.  Yess!!! Please believe this was not an impulsive decision. I thought about it for a while, I believe since June of this year. I began hating my time consuming natural hair regimen. I didn't want to take short cuts b/c in the end my hair would suffer.  So every Friday night I'll do my coconut oil prepoo, sleep w/ it overnite, Saturday morning wash my hair then deep condition for at least 1 hr. Then the coup de gras the ****** twisting which took at least 2 hrs depending on my look.  I began to realize that I miss the ease of my relax hair.  I put in a weave hoping that the break would make me fall in love w/ my natural hair again but instead it did the opposite. I loved the length and curls of my weave so much so that I wanted the look permanently. I believe it was early September when I made the decision of relaxing on my 2 yr post anniversary.  I don't even remember the relaxer I used (it was in a red box and I think it had shea butter) but considering I had 4b virgin hair, my hair didn't come out straight at all which I love. I can wear my hair curly and straight. I am enjoying my new look so much. I believe that I would have better success w/ my chemically treated hair now than before since I learned so much about my hair and products in my transition and natural journey.  I want to thank the members of this thread for your encouragement, advice, and support. I am a firm believer that one has to do what's makes them happy and my textlaxed hair is doing that for me.  Thank you all!



Did you regret this decision?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CharlieEcho

Adiatasha said:


> CharlieEcho  Sorry your have a hard time with your hair.  When you were relaxed did you have any problems with dryness, breakage or length retention?  And why did you decide to go natural?



Yep all the above problems were present when I was relaxed. But I was less educated when I was relaxed. 

I went natural because I had massive bald spots at my crown.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## meka72

Good morning ladies! I'm hoping that you can help me figure out to keep my hair moisturized. I wear a custom wig during the day most recently with a doo-rag underneath, do the LOC method in the AM and when I get home from work (I usually baggy for at least an hour), sleep in a bonnet (from Sally's) and/or sleep on a silk pillowcase. 

Although I've been natural before, I'm much more aware of online resources and have become more educated this go around. In an effort to figure out what my hair likes, I've been changing my regimen monthly. This month's regimen:

Spritz hair with distilled water/fenugreek tea/AVJ mix
Use Verdeso foam (rx)
Kimmaytube leave in (using DB whip as LI)
DB hair whip
Ceramide oil mix (WGO, GSO, SaO, SuO, HsO)
LG Green Cream/Bask 7 fold butter 

I remembered that my hair is funny with coconut oil so I just cut out the LG green cream. Last night, I used the Chicoro pre-poo using the turbid towel steam method. I didn't intend to rinse it or to wash it out. My hair was slightly moisturized. I put my bonnet on and went to bed. Now my hair feels hard and extremely dry. 

I'm heavy handed with my products but recently started to back off using so much. Could that be the problem?

I have yet to figure out my hair's porosity because it has just as many lo-PO characteristics as it does hi-po. I have been following lo-po tips though. 

I would greatly appreciate any help that you ladies could give me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bumping for you ^^^^

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

meka72 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm hoping that you can help me figure out to keep my hair moisturized. I wear a custom wig during the day most recently with a doo-rag underneath, do the LOC method in the AM and when I get home from work (I usually baggy for at least an hour), sleep in a bonnet (from Sally's) and/or sleep on a silk pillowcase.
> 
> Although I've been natural before, I'm much more aware of online resources and have become more educated this go around. In an effort to figure out what my hair likes, I've been changing my regimen monthly. This month's regimen:
> 
> Spritz hair with distilled water/fenugreek tea/AVJ mix
> Use Verdeso foam (rx)
> Kimmaytube leave in (using DB whip as LI)
> DB hair whip
> Ceramide oil mix (WGO, GSO, SaO, SuO, HsO)
> LG Green Cream/Bask 7 fold butter
> 
> I remembered that my hair is funny with coconut oil so I just cut out the LG green cream. Last night, I used the Chicoro pre-poo using the turbid towel steam method. I didn't intend to rinse it or to wash it out. My hair was slightly moisturized. I put my bonnet on and went to bed. Now my hair feels hard and extremely dry.
> 
> I'm heavy handed with my products but recently started to back off using so much. Could that be the problem?
> 
> I have yet to figure out my hair's porosity because it has just as many lo-PO characteristics as it does hi-po. I have been following lo-po tips though.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help that you ladies could give me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



When was the last time you shampoo'd your hair? I know my hair would be dry and feel all kinda of gross. (I am lo po too), now I pre-poo and detangle, and then shampoo once, then follow up with more conditioner and do DC once a week. That usually keeps my hair pretty moisturized along with my moisturizer and using eco styler. 

Does your hair take a really long time to dry? Does water bead up on it? How long does it take for it to get soaking wet?


----------



## faithVA

meka72 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm hoping that you can help me figure out to keep my hair moisturized. I wear a custom wig during the day most recently with a doo-rag underneath, do the LOC method in the AM and when I get home from work (I usually baggy for at least an hour), sleep in a bonnet (from Sally's) and/or sleep on a silk pillowcase.
> 
> Although I've been natural before, I'm much more aware of online resources and have become more educated this go around. In an effort to figure out what my hair likes, I've been changing my regimen monthly. This month's regimen:
> 
> Spritz hair with distilled water/fenugreek tea/AVJ mix
> Use Verdeso foam (rx)
> Kimmaytube leave in (using DB whip as LI)
> DB hair whip
> Ceramide oil mix (WGO, GSO, SaO, SuO, HsO)
> LG Green Cream/Bask 7 fold butter


Did you do all of those steps back to back?

What's the Verdeso foam for?

You have a lot going on. It's hard to pick out what could be causing the problem.

It could be the Fenugreek or the AVG
I don't know what Verdeso foam is so I can't say.
It could be any one of the oils. 
Or it could be as you say too heavy handed.

If you are using the Kimmay Tube leave-in with DB and your ceramide mix, not sure why you would need the butter. 

You have a lot going on.


----------



## meka72

I shampooed with one of the bobeam shampoo bars (hibiscus & something, I think) and while it didn't strip my hair, my hair was definitely harder to moisturizer after that.  It was the first time that I had used that particular bar.

I've done a little more research and am just confused about my hair's porosity.  I've been using lo po tips but maybe I'll try some hi po tips to see how my hair does.

I've also realized that I just can't do coconut oil, which is the base of the LG cream.  In the 3-4 days that I've replaced the LG cream with BASK 7 fold butter, my hair has definitely improved. Looks like my daughter will inherit those two jars of Vatika Frosting.

Do you use the LOC method?  Thanks for your advice!



hnntrr said:


> When was the last time you shampoo'd your hair? I know my hair would be dry and feel all kinda of gross. (I am lo po too), now I pre-poo and detangle, and then shampoo once, then follow up with more conditioner and do DC once a week. That usually keeps my hair pretty moisturized along with my moisturizer and using eco styler.
> 
> Does your hair take a really long time to dry? Does water bead up on it? How long does it take for it to get soaking wet?



Let me start by saying that you inspired me to subscribe to this site.  A couple of months ago, when you were having a hard time with your hair and you were frustrated--you expressed EXACTLY how I've felt about my hair.  Thanks for sharing that.

Yeah, you are right about using too many products and could probably stand to get rid of something.  Maybe the Kimmaytube LI.  The Verdeso foam is for inflammation on my scalp.  I have pseudopelade, a form of alopecia.  The area between my crown and ears (I think there is a name for that area) is very thin/less dense.  While you can see it when I have a relaxer, you can't see it when I'm natural and my hair has grown out.

Honestly, I feel "compelled" to use alot of products since I'm a PJ.  Yeah, I need to work on that.  Thanks for your help!



faithVA said:


> Did you do all of those steps back to back?
> 
> What's the Verdeso foam for?
> 
> You have a lot going on. It's hard to pick out what could be causing the problem.
> 
> It could be the Fenugreek or the AVG
> I don't know what Verdeso foam is so I can't say.
> It could be any one of the oils.
> Or it could be as you say too heavy handed.
> 
> If you are using the Kimmay Tube leave-in with DB and your ceramide mix, not sure why you would need the butter.
> 
> You have a lot going on.


----------



## DarkJoy

meka72 said:


> I shampooed with one of the bobeam shampoo bars (hibiscus & something, I think) and while it didn't strip my hair, my hair was definitely harder to moisturizer after that.  It was the first time that I had used that particular bar.
> 
> I've done a little more research and am just confused about my hair's porosity.  I've been using lo po tips but maybe I'll try some hi po tips to see how my hair does.
> 
> I've also realized that I just can't do coconut oil, which is the base of the LG cream.  In the 3-4 days that I've replaced the LG cream with BASK 7 fold butter, my hair has definitely improved. Looks like my daughter will inherit those two jars of Vatika Frosting.
> 
> Do you use the LOC method?  Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Let me start by saying that you inspired me to subscribe to this site.  A couple of months ago, when you were having a hard time with your hair and you were frustrated--you expressed EXACTLY how I've felt about my hair.  Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Yeah, you are right about using too many products and could probably stand to get rid of something.  Maybe the Kimmaytube LI.  The Verdeso foam is for inflammation on my scalp.  I have pseudopelade, a form of alopecia.  The area between my crown and ears (I think there is a name for that area) is very thin/less dense.  While you can see it when I have a relaxer, you can't see it when I'm natural and my hair has grown out.
> 
> Honestly, I feel "compelled" to use alot of products since I'm a PJ.  Yeah, I need to work on that.  Thanks for your help!.



meka72 is the base of the bobeam bar coconut oil? Most natural soap bars have either and coconut oil base or olive oil base.


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> meka72;19781459[/USER]]I shampooed with one of the bobeam shampoo bars (hibiscus & something, I think) and while it didn't strip my hair, my hair was definitely harder to moisturizer after that.  It was the first time that I had used that particular bar.
> 
> I've done a little more research and am just confused about my hair's porosity.  I've been using lo po tips but maybe I'll try some hi po tips to see how my hair does.
> 
> I've also realized that I just can't do coconut oil, which is the base of the LG cream.  In the 3-4 days that I've replaced the LG cream with BASK 7 fold butter, my hair has definitely improved. Looks like my daughter will inherit those two jars of Vatika Frosting.
> 
> Do you use the LOC method?  Thanks for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying that you inspired me to subscribe to this site.  A couple of months ago, when you were having a hard time with your hair and you were frustrated--you expressed EXACTLY how I've felt about my hair.  Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Yeah, you are right about using too many products and could probably stand to get rid of something.  Maybe the Kimmaytube LI.  The Verdeso foam is for inflammation on my scalp.  I have pseudopelade, a form of alopecia.  The area between my crown and ears (I think there is a name for that area) is very thin/less dense.  While you can see it when I have a relaxer, you can't see it when I'm natural and my hair has grown out.
> 
> Honestly, I feel "compelled" to use alot of products since I'm a PJ.  Yeah, I need to work on that.  Thanks for your help!



Aw Thank You meka72. I'm glad it is helping someone. My head and I we stay in a battle 

Thanks for the update about your regimen. First I would say that for some of us, the steps after the shampoo will not correct any issues we have with the shampoo. It will just allow us to get through but it doesn't salvage it. So if your shampoo stage doesn't feel right, don't adjust anything else until you get that right. Everything else may work wonderfully after you get that right.

I also steer clear of coconut oil. It fills up my strands and doesn't let any water in. 

For your next wash day try a different cleanser, conditioner, use your scalp treatment and then do a basic LOC and see where that leaves you. If that doesn't feel right determine which step feels off and then the next week only change the product at that step until you get it right. 

Glad your hair started to feel better.


----------



## meka72

Thank you so much for pointing this out.  I checked and this is what I saw:

Materials: saponified vegetable oils *mainly coconut oil*, glycerine  kosher, of vegetable origin, honey, purified water, sorbitol moisturizer  made from berries, sorbitan oleate an emulsifier, soybean protein a  conditioner

Of the Bobeam shampoo bars that I've tried, the Cheris and Hibiscus was the only variety that has caused any type of adverse reaction. It looks like I need to be much more watchful of coconut oil high on ingredient lists.



DarkJoy said:


> @meka72 is the base of the bobeam bar coconut oil? Most natural soap bars have either and coconut oil base or olive oil base.


----------



## meka72

faithVA said:


> Aw Thank You meka72. I'm glad it is helping someone. My head and I we stay in a battle
> 
> Thanks for the update about your regimen. First I would say that for some of us, the steps after the shampoo will not correct any issues we have with the shampoo. It will just allow us to get through but it doesn't salvage it. So if your shampoo stage doesn't feel right, don't adjust anything else until you get that right. Everything else may work wonderfully after you get that right.
> 
> I also steer clear of coconut oil. It fills up my strands and doesn't let any water in.
> 
> For your next wash day try a different cleanser, conditioner, use your scalp treatment and then do a basic LOC and see where that leaves you. If that doesn't feel right determine which step feels off and then the next week only change the product at that step until you get it right.
> 
> Glad your hair started to feel better.


A couple of weeks ago, I tried your experiment on wash day, I let my hair airdry without product and my hair was really soft.  I noticed that my hair become harder as I added more product particularly after I added the oil.  But I didn't think that my hair would stay moisturized without adding products.  I'll cowash this weekend with Pantene naturals, which is what I had been using, and go from there.  And I'll definitely try to stop using so many products 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!

Sorry I haven't been posting much but I'm at a fork in the road with my hair right now.

I would like to keep my hair straightened more due to SSKs.  However, I love daily rinsing, washing or cowashing.  Usually, I keep it in mini braids since I don't have the texture to do WNGs without consequences. LoL  But I also like wearing my hair out more often which has not been beneficial with my kinks, only when heat straightened.

I'm afraid of heat damage.  What I would like to have is a simple regi where I cowash my hair and air dry in braids for a braidout every few days.  I'm also interested in wet bunning as I've seen ladies get phenomenal retention that way.  I would like to show my length as well without so much manipulation.  If I heat straighten my hair, I can't wash it for a while or all of the HOURS of work I put into the style is lost.

My mini braids take 6-9 hours to put in and about that long to take down.  I leave them in for about 3 weeks at a time so they're easy once they're in.  And I LOVE the daily rinsing/cowashing.  It's just a lot to install/take down.

I would like to texlax, which I wore for about 15 years on short hair prior to becoming natural.  However, all of the natty ladies who have relaxed/texlaxed have seemed to regret doing it.  I would hate to lose 5 years of progress.  I've been thinking about this for the last few months and would appreciate some help brainstorming.  

Sorry so long.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## faithVA

meka72 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I tried your experiment on wash day, I let my hair airdry without product and my hair was really soft.  I noticed that my hair become harder as I added more product particularly after I added the oil.  But I didn't think that my hair would stay moisturized without adding products.  I'll cowash this weekend with Pantene naturals, which is what I had been using, and go from there.  And I'll definitely try to stop using so many products
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Thank you for reminding me. Since my hair is acting better I may try an experiment this wash day with keeping my products light.


----------



## faithVA

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much but I'm at a fork in the road with my hair right now.
> 
> I would like to keep my hair straightened more due to SSKs.  However, I love daily rinsing, washing or cowashing.  Usually, I keep it in mini braids since I don't have the texture to do WNGs without consequences. LoL  But I also like wearing my hair out more often which has not been beneficial with my kinks, only when heat straightened.
> 
> I'm afraid of heat damage.  What I would like to have is a simple regi where I cowash my hair and air dry in braids for a braidout every few days.  I'm also interested in wet bunning as I've seen ladies get phenomenal retention that way.  I would like to show my length as well without so much manipulation.  If I heat straighten my hair, I can't wash it for a while or all of the HOURS of work I put into the style is lost.
> 
> My mini braids take 6-9 hours to put in and about that long to take down.  I leave them in for about 3 weeks at a time so they're easy once they're in.  And I LOVE the daily rinsing/cowashing.  It's just a lot to install/take down.
> 
> I would like to texlax, which I wore for about 15 years on short hair prior to becoming natural.  However, all of the natty ladies who have relaxed/texlaxed have seemed to regret doing it.  I would hate to lose 5 years of progress.  I've been thinking about this for the last few months and would appreciate some help brainstorming.
> 
> Sorry so long.  Thanks ladies!



I don't even feel worthy responding to your post, oh Most High Hair Goddess 

I can't help you with the texlaxing at all. 

If you decide to cowash and do a braidout, perhaps you can blow out your ends on a cool setting to straighten them. Or you can leave your ends out and set them on rollers. Not sure how that will look. You may also want to look at the roller setting challenge if you aren't adverse to rollers. There are natural 4s in there wearing weekly rollersets. 

I know foxyLocs started blow drying her ends for retention and she said itw as working for her.


----------



## MzSwift

faithVA said:


> I don't even feel worthy responding to your post, *oh Most High Hair Goddess*
> 
> I can't help you with the texlaxing at all.
> 
> If you decide to cowash and do a braidout, perhaps you can blow out your ends on a cool setting to straighten them. Or you can leave your ends out and set them on rollers. Not sure how that will look. You may also want to look at the roller setting challenge if you aren't adverse to rollers. There are natural 4s in there wearing weekly rollersets.
> 
> I know @foxyLocs started blow drying her ends for retention and she said itw as working for her.



faithVA

 I really needed that laugh today, sis.  Thank you so much 

I've always KISS'd during this HHJ and blow drying the ends will be too much effort for me. LoL  

I have definitely been stalking the setting and rollersetting threads.  I had considered those as options.  I realized, though, that it would require hours of weekly effort.  

I'm seriously hair lazy right now and have been hiding my hair too long to go back to PSing. Mini braids have been a good option.  Mini twists are faster but leave me with knotted ends upon take down.  

I'm trying to find ways to stay natural.  I'm trying hang in there until I get to the point where I can keep my hair in 3-5 big, long braids and just rinse and bun those puppies but shrinkage ensures that I won't see that day for a long time. 

I think I'll try Yazzy's regi (4B WL natural) that inspired me to go natural in the first place.  She braids her hair up in 9 braids each night and takes them down in the morning for a braidout.  She washes and condishes the braids once per week and that's it. KISS! LoL


----------



## faithVA

[USER=171298 said:
			
		

> MzSwift[/USER];19787983]faithVA
> 
> I really needed that laugh today, sis.  Thank you so much
> 
> I've always KISS'd during this HHJ and blow drying the ends will be too much effort for me. LoL
> 
> I have definitely been stalking the setting and rollersetting threads.  I had considered those as options.  I realized, though, that it would require hours of weekly effort.
> 
> I'm seriously hair lazy right now and have been hiding my hair too long to go back to PSing. Mini braids have been a good option.  Mini twists are faster but leave me with knotted ends upon take down.
> 
> I'm trying to find ways to stay natural.  I'm trying hang in there until I get to the point where I can keep my hair in 3-5 big, long braids and just rinse and bun those puppies but shrinkage ensures that I won't see that day for a long time.
> 
> I think I'll try Yazzy's regi (4B WL natural) that inspired me to go natural in the first place.  She braids her hair up in 9 braids each night and takes them down in the morning for a braidout.  She washes and condishes the braids once per week and that's it. KISS! LoL



That's what I would do.  I can't wait to be hair lazy.

If you are just looking for a good stretch, maybe you can let your braids dry and then spritz lightly and put them on super huge perm rods to stretch them out a bit more. It probably would only take between 10 and 15 rods. Just a way to change things up if you wanted.


----------



## hnntrr

Update. 
Washing my hair twice a week. Either putting it under a hat or doing a diffused wash and go. I duno what to do with my hair really. Trying bantu knots tonight.

I need to DC soon...I have not in about a month. But my hair still feels moisturized and is doing really well.

I took a picture of the progress my curls have made, they look pretty good! I don't know what they are, but I do know that regardless of diffusing they are still pretty frizzy by the end of it. It is clumping together better now that its longer though. This is a bit of conditioner as my leave in, and wet. 












http://http://25.media.tumblr.com/45cb2ed15b1795bfb49b2308b57f08cd/tumblr_n2lyd9Jg9M1sk0g5xo3_500.jpg






Post Wash- From top to bottom:

Left side of my head - nape
Right side of my head - crown
Right side of my head - temple
Left side of my head - above ear (its really like a few inches behind my ear but whatever.


----------



## JudithO

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much but I'm at a fork in the road with my hair right now.
> 
> I would like to keep my hair straightened more due to SSKs.  However, I love daily rinsing, washing or cowashing.  Usually, I keep it in mini braids since I don't have the texture to do WNGs without consequences. LoL  But I also like wearing my hair out more often which has not been beneficial with my kinks, only when heat straightened.
> 
> *I'm afraid of heat damage*.  What I would like to have is a simple regi where I cowash my hair and air dry in braids for a braidout every few days.  *I'm also interested in wet bunning* as I've seen ladies get phenomenal retention that way.  I would like to show my length as well without so much manipulation.  If I heat straighten my hair, I can't wash it for a while or all of the HOURS of work I put into the style is lost.
> 
> My mini braids take 6-9 hours to put in and about that long to take down.  I leave them in for about 3 weeks at a time so they're easy once they're in.  And I LOVE the daily rinsing/cowashing.  It's just a lot to install/take down.
> 
> I would like to texlax, which I wore for about 15 years on short hair prior to becoming natural.  *However, all of the natty ladies who have relaxed/texlaxed have seemed to regret doing it.*  I would hate to lose 5 years of progress.  I've been thinking about this for the last few months and would appreciate some help brainstorming.
> 
> Sorry so long.  Thanks ladies!



Be afraid of heat damage.... it's real... lol... Much easier to kill your hair with heat than with relaxers in my experience... 

Wet bunning - depends on your hair... if you have really fine hair, it's probably not for you...

I relaxed my 4z natty hair at APL and grew it to WL in 2 years.... No regrets.. but be prepared to be a 100% DIY'er to guarantee yourself awesome results... I'm transitioning now because my ultimate preference is to be natural and I feel I conquered my relaxed hair journey... time for me to try to conquer a natural hair journey... If it gets too much, I'll be happy to slap a relaxer on my head again.


----------



## MzSwift

JudithO

Thanks so much for the reply!  IA, heat damage is more damaging than texlaxing to me.


----------



## faithVA

MzSwift said:


> JudithO
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply!  IA, heat damage is more damaging than texlaxing to me.



I agree as well. My hair was fine with a relaxer. My scalp not so much. But heat damage pushed the reset button and I had to start all over. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## hnntrr

SSKs!!! I dunno how to fix this. It seems like the longer it gets the more SSK's I have, I didn't have as many when it was shorter...now that its nearing SL I am finding them more and more. What can I do to help prevent this? I do wash and goes about 90% of the time. Otherwise I bantu knot it or just pull it back in a pony tail....but especially today I was catching ssk's and ripping them out and I know thats gonna cause splits. Do I start doing a S&D every so often?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Three words: single strand knots. There is literally no other issue with my natural hair. I know what products work, styles aren't time consuming, my moisture level is great. My hair hasn't grown the past two years. The first two years were amazing, continuous growth - NO breakage. But now SSKs then snap. I'm consistent with trimming, nothing else has changed but the length. Steer me away from the relaxers, please.


----------



## dicapr

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Three words: single strand knots. There is literally no other issue with my natural hair. I know what products work, styles aren't time consuming, my moisture level is great. My hair hasn't grown the past two years. The first two years were amazing, continuous growth - NO breakage. But now SSKs then snap. I'm consistent with trimming, nothing else has changed but the length. Steer me away from the relaxers, please.



I'm in a similar situation.  I'm getting braids today for the first time in years.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Henna made my ssks disappear.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Three words: single strand knots. There is literally no other issue with my natural hair. I know what products work, styles aren't time consuming, my moisture level is great. My hair hasn't grown the past two years. The first two years were amazing, continuous growth - NO breakage. But now SSKs then snap. I'm consistent with trimming, nothing else has changed but the length. Steer me away from the relaxers, please.



I hear that! So annoying.


----------



## girlonfire

Okay so I stopped using my den man for about 2 months now...y'all I'm STRUGGLING . Wash day used to take only 3 hours if I felt lazy I'm on my 6th hour right now .  The tangles are too much! 
Are there any waist length naturals here who cow ash daily? I think that make be what I need.


----------



## krissyhair

girlonfire said:


> Okay so I stopped using my den man for about 2 months now...y'all I'm STRUGGLING . Wash day used to take only 3 hours if I felt lazy I'm on my 6th hour right now .  The tangles are too much!
> Are there any waist length naturals here who cow ash daily? I think that make be what I need.



Are you waist length now? How do you plan to dry your hair after cowashing daily? I saw a lot of threads about daily cowashers. It sounds like to me that you only need a more slippery conditioner to help the tangles go away.


----------



## girlonfire

krissyhair said:


> Are you waist length now? How do you plan to dry your hair after cowashing daily? I saw a lot of threads about daily cowashers. It sounds like to me that you only need a more slippery conditioner to help the tangles go away.



Yes most of my hair is waist atm I'm thinking air dry or diffuse maybe I'll just wet bun since its not stupid cold anymore. I was looking for daily cowashers but I noticed many were relaxed. That could be my problem, the conditioner. I had NO clue where to look. I've grown ired of my tresseme flawless curls. I would like the try kckt since tat seems to be a crowd favorite. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## sgold04

I'm thinking of doing a wash and go for the first time in 2 years. The last summer I wore wash n goes, I had to cut about 2 inches off, mainly due to how I detangled (this is pre-healthy hair practices). My friend is getting married in the DR, and I want to wear my hair out, no braids or anything, but I'm scurrrred. My ends are usually dry and I'm afraid I will end up with more ssks and tangles. Plus I have no idea what products to use since I'm starting from scratch. Any suggestions. My hair is 4b, high porosity, slightly longer than BSL stretched (last time I checked). Should I stay away from WNGs?


----------



## DarkJoy

I'm 4b, high porosity as well. WnGs should be wash and no!  However, I am guilty but will pay the price in broke off ends.

I found I have less trouble if the strands are generously coated in oil or heavily sealed.


----------



## Leslie_C

I think wash n gos can be ok depending on technique, products, maintenance, and detangling. I'm type four and they have always been my go to style and my length retention has been good since I practice low manipulation..no rebraiding/retwisting, just style once a week or so and pineapple at night. The key for me is detangling gently and taking my time and since I've incorporated oil rinses my ssks are minimal.


----------



## Lexsmarie

Does anyone use a product that isn't all natural or bit even close? Just wondering as some of my favorite products has harsh ingredients.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=52091]Lexsmarie[/USER];19935543 said:
			
		

> Does anyone use a product that isn't all natural or bit even close? Just wondering as some of my favorite products has harsh ingredients.



I've been using sulfate shampoo every week. It doesn't dry my hair out as long as I oil well.

Plus, I really think we have to redefine what a natural product is. As a community we have more than enough power to set the standard. Because most of the "natural" products are generic, time tested chemical formulas with specialty additives.


----------



## meka72

Thank you ladies for helping me try to figure out how to moisturize my hair an how to retain that moisture. Your recommendations were really helpful. Here's an update:

Not long after posting my request for help, I realized that I'm actually high porosity. My BFF washed her hair and her hair was just as wet 12 hours after she washed it as it was when she finished washing her hair. Clearly we could not both be low porosity. I started researching high porosity hair tools and two things helped turn my hair around: being heavy handed when I apply products (read that on some random salon blog), use protein more often and acv rinses.  

Since I had been using protein sparingly, I decided to make a homemade protein treatment and to use it every 4 days for 2 1/2 weeks.  I used 1/2 an avocado, 1/2 a banana, AVJ, 1/4 cup coconut milk (I'm guessing), 1 Tbs castor oil, 1 Tbs olive oil and a drizzle of vitamin E oil. I usually left it on (under a conditioning cap) for at least 2 hrs. I followed it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner (curl rehab/curl renew) topped with EVOO, which I left on for at least 4 hrs.  I really do think that increased used of protein helped my hair retain moisture better and credit it with turning my hair around. Although I unknowingly misused and abused protein in the past, I'm intentionally using it at least once a week and it has been working. I've added Millcreek biotin and keratin conditioners, Aubrey Organics GBP and Island Naturals, BASK whiskey soak and am currently waiting on some protein conditioners from Silk Dreams. I also have MYHC type 4 hair cream that has wheat germ butter. 

It took me a minute to figure out the right proportion of water:acv. The only way that I can keep the proportions right is if I fill a dasani water bottle almost to the top with distilled water and add 1 tablespoon of acv. Yeah, it is bootleg but it works. Lol. 

I also credit Annabelle's Perfect Blends leave in and hair cream. I can use one of these with any combination of these 2 products and my hair feels great. I will definitely keep these in my rotation. 

I cut out some of the steps and products in my routine. I'm a PJ so I sometimes backslide. Lol. Generally, I just do the LC or LLC method. 

It is like I'm just discovering my hair. It is soft and moisturized most days unless I purposely don't moisturize it on wash day. 

This week, I went to the dermatologist for a follow up about my hair and she was blown away by the hair growth over the last 2 months and how soft my Hair was. 

Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me. My family and friends probably aren't happy about this newfound knowledge though because I keep telling them what they need to do to get their hair right. Lol. 



meka72 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm hoping that you can help me figure out to keep my hair moisturized. I wear a custom wig during the day most recently with a doo-rag underneath, do the LOC method in the AM and when I get home from work (I usually baggy for at least an hour), sleep in a bonnet (from Sally's) and/or sleep on a silk pillowcase.
> 
> Although I've been natural before, I'm much more aware of online resources and have become more educated this go around. In an effort to figure out what my hair likes, I've been changing my regimen monthly. This month's regimen:
> 
> Spritz hair with distilled water/fenugreek tea/AVJ mix
> Use Verdeso foam (rx)
> Kimmaytube leave in (using DB whip as LI)
> DB hair whip
> Ceramide oil mix (WGO, GSO, SaO, SuO, HsO)
> LG Green Cream/Bask 7 fold butter
> 
> I remembered that my hair is funny with coconut oil so I just cut out the LG green cream. Last night, I used the Chicoro pre-poo using the turbid towel steam method. I didn't intend to rinse it or to wash it out. My hair was slightly moisturized. I put my bonnet on and went to bed. Now my hair feels hard and extremely dry.
> 
> I'm heavy handed with my products but recently started to back off using so much. Could that be the problem?
> 
> I have yet to figure out my hair's porosity because it has just as many lo-PO characteristics as it does hi-po. I have been following lo-po tips though.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help that you ladies could give me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gn1g

Is there a way to accomplish the wet look all day?


----------



## Leslie_C

gn1g said:


> Is there a way to accomplish the wet look all day?


gn1g I just discovered wet line xtreme gel and it gives a shiny soft hold that looks like it's still wet and I'm on day two of my wash and go. I think it's going to replace my HG eco styler gel. I've never gotten this much shine before.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=2693]gn1g[/USER];20187269 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to accomplish the wet look all day?



I was just thinking, how can I get that extreme, wet, wavy, Michael Jackson Bad looking, slick smooth braid out. I might have a problem.


----------



## charmtreese

Lexsmarie said:


> Does anyone use a product that isn't all natural or bit even close? Just wondering as some of my favorite products has harsh ingredients.



Most of the commercial products I purchase are not from natural hair care lines.  However, I do use whole natural  products, like oils and powders in my regimen.


----------



## girlonfire

So update (kinda)

For the past 2 weeks I've been on a well deserved vacation and in that time i've been in cornrows. I cannot begin to describe how free I felt! For the first time in forever Frozen reference lol I didn't have to think about my hair getting in the way! It was nice, but I missed my hair. 

So 2 weeks of protective styling (technically 3 bc it's not like I've been wearing my crust dry scaly hair down this week) Probably no more corn rows for a while bc even though they were so care free, I remembered why I stopped getting them as a kid, I couldn't get to my scalp and I've always had dry scalp.

I got a tangle teezer as a gift and I think I'm in love :creatures:

It's like the denman where it's so thorough but  doesn't break my hair! (believe me after that denman issue I am ON IT when it comes to sheddig vs. breaking. it's say (90% of the hairs lost had a bulb attached). thing is, the amount of hair I lost was crazy! I need to get back to my garlic pills asap.

If the teezer can work on my damp hair and my dry natural hair, this deal is done!

I dug deep inside myself and realized that I'm just not a wet bun person at least not now. I'd like to be but some time in the future. I'm thinking banding may be a good thing for me. I tried it once and one section turned out perfect so I think I know what the problem was.

I need a smoothing product for banding. I have my hicks edge control that I used last time but that is too expensive erplexed maybe a serum, probably not gel though, but maybe, you ever know, but probably not, idk.

I also want to try the it's a 10 and I've been meaning to pick it up i just hate spending money  but if it means that my hair will look a hot mess less of the time, shouldn't that be a motive? idk. I should just bite the bullet. If I don't like it I guess someone on the forum would.

Well that's my rambly update


----------



## HanaKuroi

girlonfire said:


> So update (kinda)
> 
> For the past 2 weeks I've been on a well deserved vacation and in that time i've been in cornrows. I cannot begin to describe how free I felt! For the first time in forever Frozen reference lol I didn't have to think about my hair getting in the way! It was nice, but I missed my hair.
> 
> So 2 weeks of protective styling (technically 3 bc it's not like I've been wearing my crust dry scaly hair down this week) Probably no more corn rows for a while bc even though they were so care free, I remembered why I stopped getting them as a kid, I couldn't get to my scalp and I've always had dry scalp.
> 
> I got a tangle teezer as a gift and I think I'm in love :creatures:
> 
> It's like the denman where it's so thorough but  doesn't break my hair! (believe me after that denman issue I am ON IT when it comes to sheddig vs. breaking. it's say (90% of the hairs lost had a bulb attached). thing is, the amount of hair I lost was crazy! I need to get back to my garlic pills asap.
> 
> If the teezer can work on my damp hair and my dry natural hair, this deal is done!
> 
> I dug deep inside myself and realized that I'm just not a wet bun person at least not now. I'd like to be but some time in the future. I'm thinking banding may be a good thing for me. I tried it once and one section turned out perfect so I think I know what the problem was.
> 
> I need a smoothing product for banding. I have my hicks edge control that I used last time but that is too expensive erplexed maybe a serum, probably not gel though, but maybe, you ever know, but probably not, idk.
> 
> I also want to try the it's a 10 and I've been meaning to pick it up i just hate spending money  but if it means that my hair will look a hot mess less of the time, shouldn't that be a motive? idk. I should just bite the bullet. If I don't like it I guess someone on the forum would.
> 
> Well that's my rambly update



The denman snatches/pulls your hair out of your scalp. The tangle teaser causes mid shaft splits. This doesn't happen immediately. One day you will notice your ponytail is thinner or your braid out is flatter. It takes a few months. Many ladies loved both of these but ended cursing them. I am one. Be careful. 

If you search on here you can read about some of our setbacks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

HanaKuroi said:


> The denman snatches/pulls your hair out of your scalp. The tangle teaser causes mid shaft splits. This doesn't happen immediately. One day you will notice your ponytail is thinner or your braid out is flatter. It takes a few months. Many ladies loved both of these but ended cursing them. I am one. Be careful.
> 
> If you search on here you can read about some of our setbacks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I was thinking about getting the tangle teezer...is there a better brush that's similar?


----------



## HanaKuroi

shyekiera said:


> I was thinking about getting the tangle teezer...is there a better brush that's similar?



I do not use any brushes after my two setbacks. I even modified the denman. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu

I finger detangle or use s seamless comb to come my hair.  I find finger detangling  works best.


----------



## HanaKuroi

NefertariBlu said:


> I finger detangle or use s seamless comb to come my hair.  I find finger detangling  works best.



Yes, that mess with those brushes is what led me to finger detangling. I have two seamless combs around here that I don't even use.

What a difference finger detangling has made! I love it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

krissyhair said:


> I was just thinking, how can I get that extreme, wet, wavy, Michael Jackson Bad looking, slick smooth braid out. I might have a problem.



I wonder how curl activator would work


----------



## KinkyRN

Been reading the posts on this thread and the struggle is real!! I just recently found the coily queens regimen and am braided up for the next 10 weeks. Just wondering have any of you looked at the pH of your products?  I noticed a big difference in my hair when I became conscious of pH of products.  Made my curls pop and I stayed moisturized for days when before I was M&Sing every day.


----------



## faithVA

KinkyRN said:


> Been reading the posts on this thread and the struggle is real!! I just recently found the coily queens regimen and am braided up for the next 10 weeks. Just wondering have any of you looked at the pH of your products?  I noticed a big difference in my hair when I became conscious of pH of products.  Made my curls pop and I stayed moisturized for days when before I was M&Sing every day.



I pay attention to the ph of my products and it has made a difference. I make sure that my final step has a ph between 4.5 and 5.5. My hair feels smoother, less frizzy and as you said stays moisturized longer. I also ended up with fewer SSKs. 

I found that anything at a 7 raised my cuticles so I have to make sure at my leave-in step I bring the ph down to at least a 6.


----------



## faithVA

shyekiera said:


> I was thinking about getting the tangle teezer...is there a better brush that's similar?



Some people like the Wet Brush which you can get at Sally's. Or a Conair Brush which has stronger bristles if your hair is thicker. 

I have all of them and I change up depending on what my hair is doing.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels

Can anyone tell me why my hair DESPISES shea? Nearly all my products have shea in them on some level and NONE of them work. I have porous 3C/4A texture with dense coarse strands.


----------



## havilland

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Can anyone tell me why my hair DESPISES shea? Nearly all my products have shea in them on some level and NONE of them work. I have porous 3C/4A texture with dense coarse strands.



Mine does too.


----------



## uofmpanther

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Can anyone tell me why my hair DESPISES shea? Nearly all my products have shea in them on some level and NONE of them work. I have porous 3C/4A texture with dense coarse strands.



So does mine.  The only product with Shea I've been able to use is the jane Carter curl defining cream.   I think the high water content balances out the shea.


----------



## girlonfire

Anyone here like macadamia oil or argan oil? These 2 specifically interest me. I'm not really a fan of daily.or semi daily wetting between washes do i feel that these two may help to nourish


----------



## Lynn84

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Can anyone tell me why my hair DESPISES shea? Nearly all my products have shea in them on some level and NONE of them work. I have porous 3C/4A texture with dense coarse strands.



Mine too and its so hard to find products without shea.

Coconut makes me itch like mad and I have the worst time finding products without it so I just pop a benadryl and put  up with it sometimes. :-(


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

girlonfire said:


> Anyone here like macadamia oil or argan oil? These 2 specifically interest me. I'm not really a fan of daily.or semi daily wetting between washes do i feel that these two may help to nourish



girlonfire I love them both...especially argan oil alone....or both in hair products and oil mixes like Shea Moisture Elixir. Only thing is argan oil is hella expensive...macadamia oil is a little more affordable but not nearly as nourishing to my strands as argan. When my pockets are right, I'll splurge...if not I'll settle for the Shea Moisture or just some coconut oil.


----------



## meka72

Bumping for beauti


----------



## JaneBond007

girlonfire said:


> Anyone here like macadamia oil or argan oil? These 2 specifically interest me. I'm not really a fan of daily.or semi daily wetting between washes do i feel that these two may help to nourish



I love argan.  I had macadamia nut butter from Camden Grey and it was good, esp. in a butter mix.  But I don't like them as they are too heavy.  Surprisingly, Organix Argan serum and the light spray are wonderful!!!  I just love them both.


----------



## beauti

*meka72 girrrl you done teleported me back to my roots  
*


----------



## meka72

beauti said:


> meka72 girrrl you done teleported me back to my roots



That's good, right? Lol.


----------



## beauti

*absolutely!*


----------



## beauti

*you guys!  I've been cowashing a lot to retain moisture. If I don't cowash then I have to moisturize like everyday. My goal is to go an entire week without undoing my bun just to reup the moisture. Is anyone here using such a product or do I need to suck it up and remoisturize every day? *


----------



## LimitedEdition

beauti said:


> *you guys!  I've been cowashing a lot to retain moisture. If I don't cowash then I have to moisturize like everyday. My goal is to go an entire week without undoing my bun just to reup the moisture. Is anyone here using such a product or do I need to suck it up and remoisturize every day? *


 
This is my exact struggle. I've been using KCKT and sealing with grapeseed oil everyday but I wish I could find something that was longer lasting. I did ventureout and tried Giovanni Direct Leave in. I think Im going to put it directly in the trash. 

The KCKT is moisturizing but it doesnt last as long as I want it to. Im thinking moisturizing once a day will just be my fate.


----------



## beauti

LimitedEdition said:


> This is my exact struggle. I've been using KCKT and sealing with grapeseed oil everyday but I wish I could find something that was longer lasting. I did ventureout and tried Giovanni Direct Leave in. I think Im going to put it directly in the trash.
> 
> The KCKT is moisturizing but it doesnt last as long as I want it to. Im thinking moisturizing once a day will just be my fate.



*nooo! There has to be something out there  the thing is I'm a product junkie so I'm sure I've concocted things in the past but I want something readymade *


----------



## MileHighDiva

beauti

Are you heavy sealing?  Do you LCO?

I only LCO 2-3 a week.  Two if it's up and the ends are protected. Three when it's out.  I always heavy seal my ends.  Lady, when you figure out how to keep your hair M&S for a week straight please let me know.


----------



## beauti

*MileHighDiva I've been doing LCO but have also tried LOC. My issue is my products I think. Everything that was fine during my transition, not so fine now. Aloe Vera gel, shea butter, and I suspect coconut oil. Oh and heavy sealing just leaves my hair greasy.doesn't drink it all in so if I touch my hair my hand comes away shiny.yuck*


----------



## beauti

faithVA said:


> I pay attention to the ph of my products and it has made a difference. I make sure that my final step has a ph between 4.5 and 5.5. My hair feels smoother, less frizzy and as you said stays moisturized longer. I also ended up with fewer SSKs.
> 
> I found that anything at a 7 raised my cuticles so I have to make sure at my leave-in step I bring the ph down to at least a 6.



*faithVA how are you reading the ph in your products? Which products are you using? Maybe this will help me*


----------



## MileHighDiva

beauti

May I suggest the following LCO combination: Oyin Hair Dew (L), Oyin Whipped Pudding (C), & GSO (O), 

This will result in yummy M&S hair.  The GSO is ceramide rich and it will not make your hair greasy, nor weigh it down.

In the winter, I'd heavy seal your ends with Oyin BSP if you live somewhere cold. It doesn't make my hair greasy.  In fact, I've been heavy sealing my ends this summer, because of that grease thread.


----------



## beauti

*MileHighDiva thanks girl! Your recommendations sound so good! Is GSO grape seed oil? Can I find oyin products in stores?*


----------



## MileHighDiva

Oyin is available in some Target stores.  I have to order it online, because my none of my Tar-Jay's have it 

Yes, GSO is grape seed oil.  Good luck! Also, please report back.


----------



## PureSilver

Wrong thread......slowly back out


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is impossible to detangle on wash days.  Dry or damp hair is fine, but when it's freshly washed I lose a LOT of hair. Some shed some broken...

My hair seems slightly gummy and it gets extremely matted near the roots. My texture is 4b with medium strands. The only time my hair is easy to detangle is after a hard protein treatment like Nexxus Emergencee followed by a moisturizing dc. 

I think I should clarify and do a protein treatment.  I haven't clarified since June (at the salon)


----------



## julzinha

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is impossible to detangle on wash days.  Dry or damp hair is fine, but when it's freshly washed I lose a LOT of hair. Some shed some broken...
> 
> My hair seems slightly gummy and it gets extremely matted near the roots. My texture is 4b with medium strands. The only time my hair is easy to detangle is after a hard protein treatment like Nexxus Emergencee followed by a moisturizing dc.
> 
> I think I should clarify and do a protein treatment.  I haven't clarified since June (at the salon)


You should definitely do it. I was never a consistent protein user, I only used light proteins like Aphogee 2 min. Then I recently started doing Aphogee 2 step mixed with Neutral Protein filler every 6 weeks and my hair has been SOOOOO much better.


----------



## Cattypus1

I agree with @julzinha. Go for the clarify and protein. Gummy hair sounds like a haircry for protein.


----------



## Prettymetty

So I clarified and used a protein conditioner.  My hair finally feels nice again. It was easy to detangle and I didn't lose a lot of strands. Next wash day I will try a moisturizing dc


----------



## A856

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is impossible to detangle on wash days.  Dry or damp hair is fine, but when it's freshly washed I lose a LOT of hair. Some shed some broken...
> 
> My hair seems slightly gummy and it gets extremely matted near the roots. My texture is 4b with medium strands. The only time my hair is easy to detangle is after a hard protein treatment like Nexxus Emergencee followed by a moisturizing dc.
> 
> I think I should clarify and do a protein treatment.  I haven't clarified since June (at the salon)


Sounds like my current situation.....I'm dreading detangling, washing etc. it's been 3weeks now...bad I know.

What do you use to detangle?


----------



## Misseyl

*Hair profile?*
4C, short hair, low density, with major shrinkage

*Reggie and products?*
Regimen: Wash, condition, and detangle once every 2-3.
Shampoos: Carol's Daughter mixed with lemongrass oil, As I Am Cleansing Pudding
Conditioners: SheaMoisture
Products for natural styles:  Shea Moisture Curl & Style Hair Milk only styling product I use right now.
Products for straightened natural hair: Have not straightened my hair since my chop 1 year 4 months.

*How do you style your hair? *
I alternate between these styles mainly: bantu-knots and two strand twists.

*What problems do you have with your hair? *
I'm afraid to wash my hair because it feels like it could go dread at any minute, but once it's washed and conditioned under steam my hair comes to life and I'm back to twisting/bantu knots without issues.  I just apply a liberal amoun of SheaMoisture Curl and Style milk and pull it through my hair and it becomes effortless to comb..


----------



## Prettymetty

A856 said:


> Sounds like my current situation.....I'm dreading detangling, washing etc. it's been 3weeks now...bad I know.
> 
> What do you use to detangle?


I use either a wide tooth comb or a rattail comb with medium teeth. I have decided to only wash every 2 weeks or so. I lose the same amount of hair or less when I wash less often


----------



## Prettymetty

I have noticed that when I use a growth aid on my scalp (sulfur oil, monistat, xcel21) I experience extreme matting at the roots and buildup. It's almost impossible to wash the oils off of my scalp. I have lathered 2 or 3 times and still had sticky, gummy residue at the roots. As a result, my shed strands are glued to healthy strands and it creates impossible tangles. I don't want to give up growth aids all together, because my hair only grows 1/4 inch a month.

Should I use less product? Shampoo more frequently than once a week? Use a clarifying shampoo each week? I have a bkt so I'm afraid of stripping the treatment if I use a clarifying shampoo too often. I started using my current growth aid Xcel21 in a dropper bottle. I only apply 2-3 pipettes to my entire scalp now. I guess I'll see if the buildup improves next wash day.

Has anyone else experienced matting or buildup from using growth aids? What did you do about it?


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> I have noticed that when I use a growth aid on my scalp (sulfur oil, monistat, xcel21) I experience extreme matting at the roots and buildup. It's almost impossible to wash the oils off of my scalp. I have lathered 2 or 3 times and still had sticky, gummy residue at the roots. As a result, my shed strands are glued to healthy strands and it creates impossible tangles. I don't want to give up growth aids all together, because my hair only grows 1/4 inch a month.
> 
> Should I use less product? Shampoo more frequently than once a week? Use a clarifying shampoo each week? I have a bkt so I'm afraid of stripping the treatment if I use a clarifying shampoo too often. I started using my current growth aid Xcel21 in a dropper bottle. I only apply 2-3 pipettes to my entire scalp now. I guess I'll see if the buildup improves next wash day.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced matting or buildup from using growth aids? What did you do about it?


Try ORS cleansing gel. I forgot the name, but you could apply that to your scalp, before you shampoo. I use it when I have braids.


----------



## DarkJoy

Prettymetty said:


> I have noticed that when I use a growth aid on my scalp (sulfur oil, monistat, xcel21) I experience extreme matting at the roots and buildup. It's almost impossible to wash the oils off of my scalp. I have lathered 2 or 3 times and still had sticky, gummy residue at the roots. As a result, my shed strands are glued to healthy strands and it creates impossible tangles. I don't want to give up growth aids all together, because my hair only grows 1/4 inch a month.
> 
> Should I use less product? Shampoo more frequently than once a week? Use a clarifying shampoo each week? I have a bkt so I'm afraid of stripping the treatment if I use a clarifying shampoo too often. I started using my current growth aid Xcel21 in a dropper bottle. I only apply 2-3 pipettes to my entire scalp now. I guess I'll see if the buildup improves next wash day.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced matting or buildup from using growth aids? What did you do about it?


yes. I noticed that with x-cel and monistat too. I think the pH is off on these products and they make the cuticles rise. using oils to smooth and a decent moisturizer seems to help close them. if its a real problem try a few drops of acv in your routine.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

*First-time rough-feeling hair?*
Ever since my visit to the salon to get my hair blow dried and trimmed, my hair has felt strangely _rough, _as though it is made out of some different material now than it was before. At first after the salon visit my hair was also breaking/shedding a bit. Applying the Joico balm put an end to that.

What would cause my hair to start feeling rough, and what should I do about it? I don't recall my hair ever having had this feel to it before, even after clarifying. I keep thinking it's the products the stylist used.

*What the Stylist Did and Applied*
Here's what the stylist did/applied at the salon (full details/post about the visit, including photos of the hair products, is here): https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2016/11/18/salon-length-check-part-2-of-2/ :

To begin, she untwisted my hair and then used a shampoo brush to wash my hair with a Design Essentials shampoo that felt tingly and then with Influance It’s Natural Honey Almond Shampoo.
She then conditioned my hair with Influance It’s Natural Honey Almond Conditioner.
To blow dry my hair, she applied It’s a 10 and then Design Essentials Bamboo and Silk Leave-in Conditioner.
She next trimmed it.
Lastly, she took my hair and rolled/twisted it with her hands/fingers and made some kind of interesting style for me to wear out of the salon.
And now, my hair has that strange feel of roughness to it. I'm perplexed! I have done all sorts of deep conditioning for moisture. It works for a span and then wears off and the hair feels rough again. I tried a Komaza protein treatment to see if that was the issue. Didn't help: Just now I shampooed, and my hair feels softer than prior to the shampoo yet still rough to the touch, if that makes any sense.

Has anyone experienced this? Anyone have any tips, suggestions, ideas, product recommendations, etc? Thanks in advance for any help/insight you might provide.

My hair details:
My hair is natural, 4a, and hipo.

Thanks again.


----------



## Prettymetty

@YvetteWithJoy maybe your hair didn't respond well to the products she used.

Or the blowdry roughed up your cuticles. Try an acv or cold water rinse after your next cowash.


----------



## HappyAtLast

YvetteWithJoy said:


> To begin, she untwisted my hair and then used a shampoo brush to wash my hair with a Design Essentials shampoo that felt tingly and then with Influance It’s Natural Honey Almond Shampoo.


You mentioned your hair felt tingly. I experienced tingly followed by rough feeling hair as you describe once when I added too much peppermint oil to my shampoo because I was trying to create an invigorating shampoo. I had to use a moisturizing DC 3 times in a row to get my hair back right. Peppermint oil/tea tree oil is stimulating for the scalp but drying to the hair. I see DE does make a peppermint shampoo.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Prettymetty said:


> @YvetteWithJoy maybe your hair didn't respond well to the products she used.
> 
> Or the blowdry roughed up your cuticles. Try an acv or cold water rinse after your next cowash.





HappyAtLast said:


> You mentioned your hair felt tingly. I experienced tingly followed by rough feeling hair as you describe once when I added too much peppermint oil to my shampoo because I was trying to create an invigorating shampoo. I had to use a moisturizing DC 3 times in a row to get my hair back right. Peppermint oil/tea tree oil is stimulating for the scalp but drying to the hair. I see DE does make a peppermint shampoo.



Thank you both so much. Very helpful.

After reading through LHCF ACV rinse content, I decided to do so after my DC with Jakeala's Beau Vert masque. The ACV rinse did seem to soften my hair up a bit, but I was not able to detangle with it as some have been able to.

The following link details all what I ended up doing, and I hope that the rough feeling does not return! I'll see! Link: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/20...ling-using-jakeala-and-soultanicals-products/


----------



## trueheartofgold

Hi everyone! Is it necessary to use a clarifying shampoo if I use a moisturizing shampoo weekly? I do use silicones but only on wash day: dimethicone is in the conditioner I use to detangle (Hello Hydration) and in my deep conditioner (TGIN Mask). 

Every clarifying shampoo Ive used (they're all sulfate free) has dried, tangled and matted my hair and made it squeaky clean to the point where it actually squeaks while I'm rinsing.

Is it fine to just use my regular shampoos? I use The Mane Choice Easy On the Curls and TGIN. 

Also, is it possible for my hair (including my new growth) to be chronically dry no matter what I do/try due to heat damage ends? Nothing is working. Will things get better if I were to cut all the damage off? Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Hi everyone! Is it necessary to use a clarifying shampoo if I use a moisturizing shampoo weekly? I do use silicones but only on wash day: dimethicone is in the conditioner I use to detangle (Hello Hydration) and in my deep conditioner (TGIN Mask).
> 
> Every clarifying shampoo Ive used (they're all sulfate free) has dried, tangled and matted my hair and made it squeaky clean to the point where it actually squeaks while I'm rinsing.
> 
> Is it fine to just use my regular shampoos? I use The Mane Choice Easy On the Curls and TGIN.
> 
> Also, is it possible for my hair (including my new growth) to be chronically dry no matter what I do/try due to heat damage ends? Nothing is working. Will things get better if I were to cut all the damage off? Thanks!



Great questions.

While you await answers, I'll share a link with you. It may help with your first question as it discusses the difference between water-soluble and non-water-soluble silicones: http://blackhairmedia.com/hair-care/silicones-in-hair-products-good-or-bad/.

According to the article, water-soluble silicones can easily be removed with water. Seems then that a moisturizing shampoo should be just fine if the silicones in your products are water-soluble. If not, you might need to use a sulfates-containing shampoo, according to the article. I'm not sure how often. You might try just once a month and see how that fares, and go up to once every 3 weeks if it doesn't seem adequate, or go down to once every 6 weeks if it seems to drying/frequent. And so on until you discover the optimal frequency for de-non-water-soluble-silicone-ing your hair. 

I look forward to others' responses!


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you both so much. Very helpful.
> 
> After reading through LHCF ACV rinse content, I decided to do so after my DC with Jakeala's Beau Vert masque. The ACV rinse did seem to soften my hair up a bit, but I was not able to detangle with it as some have been able to.
> 
> The following link details all what I ended up doing, and I hope that the rough feeling does not return! I'll see! Link: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/20...ling-using-jakeala-and-soultanicals-products/


Hey! I'm just randomly popping in here, but when I used it on my my DD, I used it as spray on dry hair. I didn't use it as rinse. I shampooed her hair afterwards. Vinegar will break down oil, etc but it won't remove it. It doesn't have the properties to wash/clean dirt away. Think of homemade cleaning products. A lot of them will tell you to mix vinegar and dawn dish soap. The vinegar will break the oil/dirt down, and the soap will eat the oil/ dirt away.


----------



## faithVA

trueheartofgold said:


> Hi everyone! Is it necessary to use a clarifying shampoo if I use a moisturizing shampoo weekly? I do use silicones but only on wash day: dimethicone is in the conditioner I use to detangle (Hello Hydration) and in my deep conditioner (TGIN Mask).
> 
> Every clarifying shampoo Ive used (they're all sulfate free) has dried, tangled and matted my hair and made it squeaky clean to the point where it actually squeaks while I'm rinsing.
> 
> Is it fine to just use my regular shampoos? I use The Mane Choice Easy On the Curls and TGIN.
> 
> Also, is it possible for my hair (including my new growth) to be chronically dry no matter what I do/try due to heat damage ends? Nothing is working. Will things get better if I were to cut all the damage off? Thanks!


Try a shampoo with sulfates but it doesn't necessarily have to be a clarifying shampoo. You can also do a mudwash with calcium bentonite. Rhassoul may work as well. I tend to do the mud washes with rhassoul more often because they don't dry out my hair as much. 

As far as your dryness, porous ends can make the whole strand feel dry. I had damage due to color and with each inch I cut the better my hair felt.

Have you tried hard protein treatments on your hair. Doing protein with a dusting every 6 weeks may help out if you don't want to cut all at once.


----------



## trueheartofgold

faithVA said:


> Try a shampoo with sulfates but it doesn't necessarily have to be a clarifying shampoo. You can also do a mudwash with calcium bentonite. Rhassoul may work as well. I tend to do the mud washes with rhassoul more often because they don't dry out my hair as much.
> 
> As far as your dryness, porous ends can make the whole strand feel dry. I had damage due to color and with each inch I cut the better my hair felt.
> 
> Have you tried hard protein treatments on your hair. Doing protein with a dusting every 6 weeks may help out if you don't want to cut all at once.



Hi @faithVA! Thanks for responding! I've done it all in my 21 months of transitioning including the Apghogee Two Step twice but no change. I have eight years of heat damage (excessive heat from Dominican blowouts and a lot of flat ironing). I think at this point my only option may be to cut all the rest of the damage off since no products, techniques and routines are working for me. My hair is hard like Brillo the same day I wash (including the new growth). I hope that my hair makes a change for the better once I cut all the damage off (fingers crossed).


----------



## faithVA

trueheartofgold said:


> Hi @faithVA! Thanks for responding! I've done it all in my 21 months of transitioning including the Apghogee Two Step twice but no change. I have eight years of heat damage (excessive heat from Dominican blowouts and a lot of flat ironing). I think at this point my only option may be to cut all the rest of the damage off since no products, techniques and routines are working for me. My hair is hard like Brillo the same day I wash (including the new growth). I hope that my hair makes a change for the better once I cut all the damage off (fingers crossed).


I can't guarantee that is the cause. Even with porous ends you should get one good day before it dries out. What's your wash day regimen?


----------



## trueheartofgold

faithVA said:


> I can't guarantee that is the cause. Even with porous ends you should get one good day before it dries out. What's your wash day regimen?



Hi @faithVA. Thanks again for responding.
My regimen is as follows:

Detangle prior to shampooing: Spray hair until damp and add Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. Let sit for about 20 minutes and finger detangle in four sections.

Shampoo: TGIN

Deep Condition (just started using a steamer two weeks ago): TGIN Mask

Leave In: The Mane Choice

Oil: Grapseed

Air dry in four sections

--Put in a bun to wear throught the week. No other hairsyle works

--Moisturize daily using Shea Moisture Coconut Curl and Style Milk and seal with grapeseed oil

My hair is hard, dry and brittle at the end of my wash day. I have to moisturize it the same night of my wash day and every day thereafter. It never stays moisturized (by the next time I go to moisturize it's hard, brittle and dull). This happens no matter which products I use.


----------



## faithVA

Ha


trueheartofgold said:


> Hi @faithVA. Thanks again for responding.
> My regimen is as follows:
> 
> Detangle prior to shampooing: Spray hair until damp and add Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. Let sit for about 20 minutes and finger detangle in four sections.
> 
> Shampoo: TGIN
> 
> Deep Condition (just started using a steamer two weeks ago): TGIN Mask
> 
> Leave In: The Mane Choice
> 
> Oil: Grapseed
> 
> Air dry in four sections
> 
> --Put in a bun to wear throught the week. No other hairsyle works
> 
> --Moisturize daily using Shea Moisture Coconut Curl and Style Milk and seal with grapeseed oil
> 
> My hair is hard, dry and brittle at the end of my wash day. I have to moisturize it the same night of my wash day and every day thereafter. It never stays moisturized (by the next time I go to moisturize it's hard, brittle and dull). This happens no matter which products I use.


Have you tried pre-pooing with something that doesn't have cones?

Are you sure your hair likes coconut oil and shea butter?


----------



## trueheartofgold

faithVA said:


> Ha
> 
> Have you tried pre-pooing with something that doesn't have cones?
> 
> Are you sure your hair likes coconut oil and shea butter?



I've used oils (coconut, avocado and olive) before. I eliminated coconut and tried avocado and olive but no change (probably didn't do it long enough). I started doing the 30 day hair detox which is to eliminate pre pooing with oil and also use products that do not have coconut oil and Shea butter in the first five ingredients. I did so on wash day and same result. I admit I didn't do it for 30 days due to how dry and brittle my hair turned out. I've been looking for a daily moisturizer that doesn't have coconut oil and Shea in the first five ingredients but no luck yet.


----------



## faithVA

trueheartofgold said:


> I've used oils (coconut, avocado and olive) before. I eliminated coconut and tried avocado and olive but no change (probably didn't do it long enough). I started doing the 30 day hair detox which is to eliminate pre pooing with oil and also use products that do not have coconut oil and Shea butter in the first five ingredients. I did so on wash day and same result. I admit I didn't do it for 30 days due to how dry and brittle my hair turned out. I've been looking for a daily moisturizer that doesn't have coconut oil and Shea in the first five ingredients but no luck yet.



How about using a prepoo without cones. You are using cones as a prepoo but I"m not sure your shampoo would remove them. 

Not saying to get rid of the coconut oil or shea was just wondering if you know your hair likes them. My hair doesn't usually like coconut oil but it works fine in the TGIN leave-in for whatever reason. 

You may need to change your prepoo and wash with a sulfate shampoo to remove all the cones and then try your products out.


----------



## trueheartofgold

faithVA said:


> How about using a prepoo without cones. You are using cones as a prepoo but I"m not sure your shampoo would remove them.
> 
> Not saying to get rid of the coconut oil or shea was just wondering if you know your hair likes them. My hair doesn't usually like coconut oil but it works fine in the TGIN leave-in for whatever reason.
> 
> You may need to change your prepoo and wash with a sulfate shampoo to remove all the cones and then try your products out.



@faithVA. Will do. Which sulfate shampoo do you recommend? I'm natural but transitioning from heat damage if that matters. Almost all shampoos, sulfate free included strip mat and tangle my hair extremely so that's why I'm asking. 

I think my hair may not coconut oil and shea butter either. My hair is fine and cannot take heavy products. How do you manage to work around coconut oil and Shea? What products/techniques have been helpful for you? 

I will look for a silicone free conditioner to pre poo. Do you recommend oils as well as the conditioner? Do you still recommend the tgin shampoo and mask?

Thanks for responding. It means so much to me. It's been very difficult for me and I'm so thankful for you ladies on this forum. I'm determined to get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## southerncitygirl

What type of shampoo are you using? Your first 1-2 washes may need to a be a clarifying shampoo and your last wash a moisturizing one. Paul Mitchell tea tree is great though it has sulfates and you can also try  (they are not the debil!) their shampoo 2. I don't like putting oils on my scalp unless it's cause its dry. Even them I use a cream, grease or butter type product. Another thing to consider is that your hair may not like oils on the scalp. Are you getting a significant result from sulfur oil growth aides? 1/4 inch a month is normal and the average for most people. You say it as though it's slow and its not. If you know you get 1/4 inch, your main goal should be hair health and retention of the bulk of what you grow. Most folks grow 5-8 inches a year, but most don't retain even 50% of that due to inconsistent or poor hair practices.

ETA: I see you have BKT so sulfates are a no go. Maybe the oil and the BKT aren't compatible? What oils make up your sulfur mix? You could try Giovionni 50:50 or EO essentials shampoo to try and remove buildup then follow with a moisturizing poo. They usually have the liters at places like TJ Maxx/ Marshalls or Home Goods. I just looked up the ingredients in your oil. Petroleum is the top ingredient and is hard to wash out. I noticed petro products can take 3-4 washes to wash out completely. After you are done,  maybe consider using another product.





Prettymetty said:


> I have noticed that when I use a growth aid on my scalp (sulfur oil, monistat, xcel21) I experience extreme matting at the roots and buildup. It's almost impossible to wash the oils off of my scalp. I have lathered 2 or 3 times and still had sticky, gummy residue at the roots. As a result, my shed strands are glued to healthy strands and it creates impossible tangles. I don't want to give up growth aids all together, because my hair only grows 1/4 inch a month.
> 
> Should I use less product? Shampoo more frequently than once a week? Use a clarifying shampoo each week? I have a bkt so I'm afraid of stripping the treatment if I use a clarifying shampoo too often. I started using my current growth aid Xcel21 in a dropper bottle. I only apply 2-3 pipettes to my entire scalp now. I guess I'll see if the buildup improves next wash day.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced matting or buildup from using growth aids? What did you do about it?


----------



## faithVA

trueheartofgold said:


> @faithVA. Will do. Which sulfate shampoo do you recommend? I'm natural but transitioning from heat damage if that matters. Almost all shampoos, sulfate free included strip mat and tangle my hair extremely so that's why I'm asking.
> 
> I think my hair may not coconut oil and shea butter either. My hair is fine and cannot take heavy products. How do you manage to work around coconut oil and Shea? What products/techniques have been helpful for you?
> 
> I will look for a silicone free conditioner to pre poo. Do you recommend oils as well as the conditioner? Do you still recommend the tgin shampoo and mask?
> 
> Thanks for responding. It means so much to me. It's been very difficult for me and I'm so thankful for you ladies on this forum. I'm determined to get to the bottom of the problem.



I really don't have a recommendation for a sulfate shampoo. I tend to mud wash. But find a salon level shampoo like KeraCare, Redken, etc. Maybe some of the other ladies in this thread can recommend one. You only need to use it this one time to remove the sulfates so maybe you can just get a shampoo packet from Sally's or a trial size of a shampoo from Ulta. 

I have the same issue with shampoo. I used Creme of Nature and Elasta QP which are both sulfate shampooes. However, they are creamy. I'm not sure how good they are at removing sulfates. I also use the TGIN.  I only lather once with shampoo unless it has been more than 3 weeks since I washed my hair and I have used a lot of product.

I find the TGIN line to work well with my hair even though it has coconut oil. It is my primary line right now. I have also used As I Am with success. Camille Rose is hit or miss with me. I do better with lines that have a few products versus a lot. I just read the labels before I purchase to avoid the coconut oil and shea. I may still try them if the items are further down on the list. 

Do you have a Sally's near by? Try the generic version of the Nexxus Humectress (sp?) from Sally's for your prepoo. I found it to be nice and it's not too expensive. I don't prepoo so I can't say whether you need oils. I guess it depends on what you are trying to do. I haven't found that prepooing does anything for my hair. I'm low porosity and I think prepooing works better for normal to high porosity ladies. By the time I'm ready to wash putting anything on my hair is just going to sit on top of all the other products. I may use conditioner to detangle before washing if needed but I don't use oils then. 

I personally don't do much with oils because my hair is low porosity and oils tend to prevent water from getting into my strands. Oils can make my hair feel greasy, dry and wiry. They don't help seal or anything else for me. 

I do recommend the TGIN shampoo and mask. I actually like the entire line. It is the only line I've ever tried that works for my hair. 

If you have a Sally's or Ulta near you check them out for trial sizes to play around with a few things so you don't end up with full size bottles. But also remember they accept returns so if you see something you like and it doesn't work take it back.

Your hair sounds similar to mine. You have to get the shampoo stage right before anything else works. If my hair doesn't feel great after I rinse out the shampoo I typically can't recover even with long deep conditioning sessions, leave-in, LOC, etc.


----------



## Daina

@trueheartofgold, first Sis big sorry you are struggling with your hair right now. You've gotten some good suggestions from @faithVA. I am so currently transitioning from heat damage because of Dominican salons. I'm not a BC gal so I will transition and trim over time. It can be done, now with better hair practices my hair is thriving. I was APL in December of 2015 and by December 2016 with trims I am between MBL and WL.

Have you ever co-washed? I personally think you might need to lay off the shampoo and maybe start a co-cleanse regimen. I use Wen 613 to conditioner wash but any moisturizing conditioner can work. I also like Keracare Humecto. Instead of shampooing try alternating every week between poo and co-washing. I only use shampoo 2 or 3 times a month on the scalp only. I always use conditioner on the length. For moisturizers try Camille Rose moisture milk or SM JBCO leave-in. Another moisturizer others seem to like that is light is Oyin hair dew. I'm not a fan but my strands aren't fine. I am also a big fan of Qhemet Biologics products.

Your hair sounds like it is out of balance on the moisture side. The final tip I have is to increase your water intake. You have to hydrate from the inside out as well. I drink a gallon a day. Trust me it helps! Good luck!


----------



## trueheartofgold

Daina said:


> @trueheartofgold, first Sis big sorry you are struggling with your hair right now. You've gotten some good suggestions from @faithVA. I am so currently transitioning from heat damage because of Dominican salons. I'm not a BC gal so I will transition and trim over time. It can be done, now with better hair practices my hair is thriving. I was APL in December of 2015 and by December 2016 with trims I am between MBL and WL.
> 
> Have you ever co-washed? I personally think you might need to lay off the shampoo and maybe start a co-cleanse regimen. I use Wen 613 to conditioner wash but any moisturizing conditioner can work. I also like Keracare Humecto. Instead of shampooing try alternating every week between poo and co-washing. I only use shampoo 2 or 3 times a month on the scalp only. I always use conditioner on the length. For moisturizers try Camille Rose moisture milk or SM JBCO leave-in. Another moisturizer others seem to like that is light is Oyin hair dew. I'm not a fan but my strands aren't fine. I am also a big fan of Qhemet Biologics products.
> 
> Your hair sounds like it is out of balance on the moisture side. The final tip I have is to increase your water intake. You have to hydrate from the inside out as well. I drink a gallon a day. Trust me it helps! Good luck!



Hi @Daina! Thank you for the hug! Trust me I need it! So you've been transitioning for 12 months? Great growth! Congrats!

I've been transitioning for 21 months and to me my hair is still the same lengthwise. I've been trimming every month. I have a lot of breakage. I'm not ready to big chop for length reasons (I have excessive shrinkage). I am ready to chop because of the dryness issues and breakage. I hope that made sense. I would like to solve the dryness issue before I big chop because I feel if I chop and I still have the problem my new growth will suffer and I'll not retain length. 

I have Camille Rose moisture milk. When I use it on wet hair it's soft and moisturized. Once my hair is fully dried it's like hay/straw as I mentioned. It sits on my hair if I were to use it as a daily moisturizer. 

Oyin hair dew didn't work for me. 

How long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## Daina

You're welcome and thank you! @trueheartofgold, what are you sealing with? I do LCOB and use the following: CRN Moisture milk or.Neutrogena Triple Moisture for the liquid. If I'm curly I use SM JBCO leave-in as the liquid. I use QB Burdock Root Butter Cream for the cream, QB Moringa serum or Komaza strengthening oil for the oil and then I seal with QB Honey hair balm or QB Aethiopika Butter. I learned the hard way that you have to layer in the moisture. I wasn't doing that before and my hair was similar to yours and dry by the end of the day. I M&S wash day and then every other day till the next wash day.

I don't plan on BC'ing, I plan to maintain between MBL and WL until the damage is gone. I'm patient and will wait it out. I cut off all the straight ends in the front to see if I could BC and it wasn't for me. I can grow out a bang but can't imagine BC everywhere. When I transitioned to natural I never BC so I have the patience and the experience dealing with 2 different textures. I attached a picture of what my hair and the damage looked like in 15(the pic with the blue t-shirt is Dec of 15) and a picture of now(Dec of 16), long term transitioning is definitely doable.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@Daina I seal with grapeseed or jojoba oil. I have very fine hair and products sit on my hair easily. For instance I only applied leave in and oil today about four hours ago and I'm still seeing the leave in on my hair. 

Your growth is amazing! Such and inspiration! I can't wait to get over this issue so I can focus on healthy hair growth and retention. 

Fingers crossed things getter better sooner than later.


----------



## Saludable84

@trueheartofgold 

I have very little to add but I will say this. 

Prepooing can dry your hair out. This is a major reason I cannot prepoo. I eliminated this step a long time ago and I noticed I didn't have dry hair issues. 

Paul Mitchell Shampoo One was always my go to. It has sulphates but the formulation was always gentle. And it didn't dry my hair. If anything, stick with clear and not opaque shampoos. 

TGIN does contain dimethicone and I noticed after 3 wash days, my hair was dry. 

Coconut oil gradually makes my hair hard and shea butter in anything outside of deep conditioner makes my hair hard. The coral line of shea moisture also has silk in some products so that could be it as well. 

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Prettymetty

southerncitygirl said:


> What type of shampoo are you using? Your first 1-2 washes may need to a be a clarifying shampoo and your last wash a moisturizing one. Paul Mitchell tea tree is great though it has sulfates and you can also try  (they are not the debil!) their shampoo 2. I don't like putting oils on my scalp unless it's cause its dry. Even them I use a cream, grease or butter type product. Another thing to consider is that your hair may not like oils on the scalp. Are you getting a significant result from sulfur oil growth aides? 1/4 inch a month is normal and the average for most people. You say it as though it's slow and its not. If you know you get 1/4 inch, your main goal should be hair health and retention of the bulk of what you grow. Most folks grow 5-8 inches a year, but most don't retain even 50% of that due to inconsistent or poor hair practices.
> 
> ETA: I see you have BKT so sulfates are a no go. Maybe the oil and the BKT aren't compatible? What oils make up your sulfur mix? You could try Giovionni 50:50 or EO essentials shampoo to try and remove buildup then follow with a moisturizing poo. They usually have the liters at places like TJ Maxx/ Marshalls or Home Goods. I just looked up the ingredients in your oil. Petroleum is the top ingredient and is hard to wash out. I noticed petro products can take 3-4 washes to wash out completely. After you are done,  maybe consider using another product.


Thanks for responding! I pretty much stopped using oils on my scalp. The only oil I use now is grapeseed oil and that's like once a week. I still use Xcel21 spray daily, but I use it sparingly. Over spraying definitely can cause build up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi, all.

Is this breakage? The sink has never looked like this after detangling. Thanks in advance!


----------



## charmtreese

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Is this breakage? The sink has never looked like this after detangling. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 391637



It looks like breakage.  What did you use to detangle your hair?


----------



## DarkJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Is this breakage? The sink has never looked like this after detangling. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 391637


story of my life!

we're you rougher than normal?
time for a dusting (usually what it means for me)?
lack of protein?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

charmtreese said:


> It looks like breakage.  What did you use to detangle your hair?



I detangled completely differently than I usually do. 

I usually prewash detangle at the sink with Soultanicals Hair Glide on damp hair. 

This time I washed my hair with TGIN shampoo and DC'd  and finger detangled my hair in the shower with SM's hipo masque. Then at the sink I used my tiny sample of Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to fully detangle. Because I only had a little ghee left, I applied a very small amount to just the ends of each section of soaking wet hair. Then I detangled like usual: Wet brush then coarse-toothed comb then fine-toothed comb.

The other day I detangled with the QCTDG and used an ample amount and saw no tiny pieces of hair like that. In fact, I haven't seen tiny pieces of hair like that EVER in my life.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

DarkJoy said:


> story of my life!
> 
> we're you rougher than normal?
> time for a dusting (usually what it means for me)?
> lack of protein?



I wasn't rougher than usual,  but I used different products and a different method/order. 

It has been a while since I gave myself a protein treatment. That could be the culprit, but even before I ever gave my hair its first ever protein treatment, I never had tiny pieces of hair in the sink like that.


----------



## charmtreese

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I detangled completely differently than I usually do.
> 
> I usually prewash detangle at the sink with Soultanicals Hair Glide on damp hair.
> 
> This time I washed my hair with TGIN shampoo and DC'd  and finger detangled my hair in the shower with SM's hipo masque. Then at the sink I used my tiny sample of Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to fully detangle. Because I only had a little ghee left, I applied a very small amount to just the ends of each section of soaking wet hair. Then I detangled like usual: Wet brush then coarse-toothed comb then fine-toothed comb.
> 
> The other day I detangled with the QCTDG and used an ample amount and saw no tiny pieces of hair like that. In fact, I haven't seen tiny pieces of hair like that EVER in my life.



How have you been styling your hair? have your ends been exposed to the elements more than normal?

It may just be that you did not have enough product while detangling. However, if your ends are weak like that, than you may need to do a protein treatment.  

When you touch the ends of your hair, do you ever get tiny pieces like this in your hand?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

charmtreese said:


> How have you been styling your hair? have your ends been exposed to the elements more than normal?
> 
> It may just be that you did not have enough product while detangling. However, if your ends are weak like that, than you may need to do a protein treatment.
> 
> When you touch the ends of your hair, do you ever get tiny pieces like this in your hand?



I hardly ever wear a wash-and-go, and for the past 2 days I'd been wearing one. But before, when I use to wear wash-and-go's all the time, I never had breakage like this.

No, when I touch my ends tiny pieces like that NEVER fall off.

A lot of my products have protein in them. I'm wondering if I'm overdoing the protein thing and my hair was brittle. I don't know. I want to think that it was just that I didn't use enough product (the ghee).  Guess I'll have to wait until next wash day to see if it happens again. I'm going to use the Soultanicals Hair Glide instead of the QCTDG. If I still get breakage, I'll give myself a protein treatment. I feel like my hair feels strong, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Is this breakage? The sink has never looked like this after detangling. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 391637


It does look like breakage. How long is your hair?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cattypus1 said:


> It does look like breakage. How long is your hair?



This was my hair, blow dried, in November 2016 after a 3-inch or so trim. I wear it curly, and when it shrinks fully it is a very short afro.


----------

